# Common Sims 2 Problems



## CoasterFreak

I figured since so many people are having Sims 2 Problems, I would post this. I have custom made this FAQ  SO appreciate and enjoy it :up: 
-EJ

Minimum System Requirements:
800 MHz processor
256 MB RAM
Windows(R) XP, Windows ME, Windows 98 or Windows 2000 Operating System.
At least 3.5 GB of hard drive space
A T&L-capable video card with at least 32 MB of video RAM:
ATI Radeon(TM) series (7000 or better)
VE series (see note below)
7000, 7200, 7500
8500, All-In-Wonder 8500
9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800
X300, X600, X800

NVIDIA(R) Quadro(TM) series
Quadro, Quadro2, Quadro4

NVIDIA GeForce series (GeForce2 and better)
GeForce 2
GeForce 3, 3 Ti
GeForce 4, 4 Ti, MX 420, 440
GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950
GeForce 6600, 6800

NOTE: If you have a non-T&L capable video card, such as Intel Extreme Graphics or Radeon VE series, then you need at least a 2.0 GHz processor.

Recommended System Requirements
1.6 GHz Processor
512MB RAM
Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows 98
5GB (or more) HD Space
Any ATI Radeon 9000 series video card or any NVidia GeForce4 or GeForceFX Video Card.
DirectX 9.0 or better.

FAQ:

*Q.* The sims freezes while on "The Sims 2" splash screen.
*A.* Either your video card or sound card is conflicting with DirectX 9 or you do not have enough free Memory/RAM to run the game. 
Assuming The Sims 2 is on your desktop, try this: right click on The Sims 2 >In the target line, go all the way to end of the text and put in a space after the " > after the space type "-w" without the quotes > put in another space > type "-nosound" without the quotes. The Sims 2 should now start, if it does, then try updating your Video and Sound Drivers. If it does not start, contact Maxis Support via www.thesims2.com

*Q.* I can't install the Sims 2!
*A.* Your computer does not meet the system requirements. Ensure your computer meets all the requirements. Also ensure your sound and video drivers are DirectX 9 compatible. Another reason is because you have downloaded The Sims 2 from the net or You are trying to install the game from a copied disc.

*Q.* The Sims 2 has really bad performance when playing.
*A.* This occurs when you're video card doesn't fully meet the system requrements or because you do not have enough memory to run the game.

*Q.* The Sims 2 freezes while I'm playing.
*A.* Again this is due to your video card or because you do not have enough memory to run the game.

I'll add more questions as they come in.


----------



## CoasterFreak

FAQ (continued):
*Q.* When I try installing the new Sims 2 I am told that I need to insert a disk in the drive even though the disc is already in the drive. What's wrong?
*A.* This has been a common problem. Nine times out of Ten, the cd is faulty, usually because of the protection on the CD. Try exchanging the game for another one. Sometimes you just have to restart the computer with the disc in the drive, then try to install. If that does not work, ensure you are using "Disc 1" or refer to what I said in the beginning.


----------



## McTimson

Excellent post. :up:

Hmm....I wonder if we could make one of these threads for every game, and have them all under one locked thread......hmmm...

Oh, and guns don't kill people, death kills people. Ask a doctor, it's a proven fact.


----------



## CoasterFreak

McTimson said:


> Excellent post. :up:
> 
> Hmm....I wonder if we could make one of these threads for every game, and have them all under one locked thread......hmmm...
> 
> Oh, and guns don't kill people, death kills people. Ask a doctor, it's a proven fact.


Thanx 

I like your idea. But it was hard enough for me to pull most of this from my memory...lol 

BTW: People that shoot people with Guns cause death which in turn kills people. :up:


----------



## compweb

hi everyone,
i hav started playing Sim2 few days ago. I installed the game and can run the game successfully. However, i find out that i can't use the build tools. For example, when building walls, i was supposed to click and drag on the empty ground, but i can't. I can't use everything under the build tools. Do you have any ideas on wat my problem is?

Thanks


----------



## CoasterFreak

FAQ Update (for compweb):

*Q.* When I run The Sims 2, I am unable to use the build tools or save my game.
*A.* This happens when cracked/downloaded versions of the game are used. Such things include No-CD Cracks. Buy the game and use the CD or DVD you bought to run the game.


----------



## letigrex

Okay, sorry if anyone gets mad by my question, I read this whole thread, but I'm so not smart at these stuff.

I just got the sims 2, and it installed in my computer just fine.
Than., i went to run it and it went I forget exactly what it said
but it said I needed directX 9.0c compability..thingy. So, I went and download whatever that was. I downloaded it.......installed whatever whatever.

restarted computer..

it's still not working! so when I go to play that message keeps coming up! but i've already downloaded it! what's going on?


----------



## imadude10

something i want to say.

there is a special edition DVD version which you NEED to have a DVD drive to play on. there is also the normal version that can be played with any drive as long as it meets speed req. my sis and i bought DVD version + thought it just had extra DVD. 

just a tip.


----------



## CoasterFreak

LOL yes...I forgot to mention that. I figure I'll add a nice little Q and A right now:

*Q.* I have The Sims 2 "Special DVD Edition" and for some reason I cannot get it *to work*; what could the problem be?

*A.* Ensure you have a DVD Drive in your computer. This version of the game REQUIRES a DVD-ROM Drive.


----------



## Xonia

Hi. Nice work you've done so far. I've got another questions for you 

Q: When I run the installation, around 18 % it pauses. I then get the msg that TData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package misses (first CD). What now? *looks desperate*


----------



## ScottWood

Well can you help me ... i emailed EA games 3 weeks ago, but they did nothing for me!

when i open TS2 i get a message popping up, "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

I really really really want to play.

What is the problem? How can i fix this? What do i need? Where do i download it from? Is this a rasberry in my yoghurt or is it out of date?


----------



## CoasterFreak

*Q:* When I run the installation, around 18% it pauses. I then get the message that TSData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package misses. (1st Disc on Normal Edition)

*A:* Faulty Disc, take it back to the place of purchase and exchange it for another. That should solve your problems.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Q. Is there way to play The Sims 2 without the CD?
A. Yes, but currently the *No-CD Cracks* will not allow you to run the game or you may experience game issues, most commonly not being able to build in build mode, not being able to save.

Q. Is there a way to backup The Sims 2?
A. Not at the moment. Even if there was, I couldn't tell you...against forum rules.

Q. Why is my game often slow after an hour or so of gameplay?
A. This is actually normal. Sometimes your processor, RAM, HD, may become a little hot and work a little under average. Simply exit the game, shut down your computer for about 2 minutes, re-run the game as soon as the computer boots up. Be sure to not have anything else running. The Sims 2 is a performance hog.


----------



## ZooF

I know how it says everywhere that you need Radeon 7500 or above, but i have Mobility Radeon 9000 (Toshiba laptop, Tecra S1) and the game keeps freezing on me right when something happens to the ambitions thing.

anyone know how to fix that? i've tried downloading updates for the Radeon 9000 driver but it doesn't recognize that MOBILITY Radeon series and Toshiba doesn't have an update that helps with this problem.

=*( i really want to play this game.


----------



## CoasterFreak

It's probably not the video card, as I have the same one. instead it may be a memory problem or a lack of hard drive space. How much memory (RAM) do you have?


----------



## notquiteblon

i finished installing the sims 2, the icon appeared on the desktop, i re-started the computer and double-clicked the icon on the desktop, nothing happend,i tried multiple times to open it


----------



## bbbbenjy

Q. With certain fences, rooves and pieces of furniture (such as bookcases), strange triangular lines seem to stretch from them. This is particularly annoying with rooves, as it means that huge spikes stretch through the sky. Below is a screenshot of the problem with fences. The lines stretch across the ground from each section of fencing, and appear to disappear and reappear when zooming in and out.










Also, another (smaller) niggle is that when something is censored, instead of appearing to be pixellated, a large block of one colour blocks the view.

It would be great if someone could help me - it's quite an annoying problem. I have downloaded the latest DirectX software and driver for my nVidia GeForce4 graphics card, but the problems are still there.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Hi all. I will respond to your questions ASAP, unless someone else knows the answer. I have church (about an hour) so check back for your answers within an hour or so.


----------



## CoasterFreak

notquiteblon said:


> i finished installing the sims 2, the icon appeared on the desktop, i re-started the computer and double-clicked the icon on the desktop, nothing happend,i tried multiple times to open it


Now when you say nothing, you mean nothing at all? Do you see The Sims 2 Splash Screen at all? Try this:
1) Right Click on The Sims 2 Icon on the Desktop
2) In the target line, go all the way to the end. After the " put in a space and then type "-w" WITHOUT the quotes. From there, put in another space and type "-nosound" WITHOUT the quotes. 
3) Try to run the game again.

If it still fails to run, post back.


----------



## CoasterFreak

bbbbenjy said:


> Q. With certain fences, rooves and pieces of furniture (such as bookcases), strange triangular lines seem to stretch from them. This is particularly annoying with rooves, as it means that huge spikes stretch through the sky. Below is a screenshot of the problem with fences. The lines stretch across the ground from each section of fencing, and appear to disappear and reappear when zooming in and out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, another (smaller) niggle is that when something is censored, instead of appearing to be pixellated, a large block of one colour blocks the view.
> 
> It would be great if someone could help me - it's quite an annoying problem. I have downloaded the latest DirectX software and driver for my nVidia GeForce4 graphics card, but the problems are still there.


You definately have a video problem. Unless it is just memory. How much memory do you currently have? I don't want to make you do this, but, try uninstalling the video card. Then, reinstall the LATESTS drivers. Ensure you have the original driver disc in case something goes wrong. Also, create a restore point before you do anything. Post back if you have anymore problems.


----------



## Jazzdagr8

Help plz!

Q. After I made some modifications with 2 houses, on the neighborhood the 2 houses have abnormalities such as, the walls of the houses are not being viewed.

Q. While loading or entering a lot, isn't it that on the middle part of the screen there should be a picture of the family? The families that I made had none, and on the original provided neighborhood families has.

Q. While inside the lot, it seems that there are no portraits of the family members at the left side of the screen. All the other families that I made had the same results. But when I tried on the original neighborhood families, the family members have portraits.

Q. And every time I save a lot, it takes more than 3 minutes to save. And one time while saving, the program crashed and an error message appeared saying that the program had crashed.

Could anyone help? PLZ?


----------



## Atari

When I run The Sims 2, I am unable to use the build tools or save my game HOW to FIX ?????


----------



## CoasterFreak

Jazzdagr8 I will come back to your question.



Atari said:


> When I run The Sims 2, I am unable to use the build tools or save my game HOW to FIX ?????


You are using an illegal copy of the game, notice this post I made:
Q. When I run The Sims 2, I am unable to use the build tools or save my game.
A. This happens when cracked/downloaded versions of the game are used. Such things include No-CD Cracks. Buy the game and use the CD or DVD you bought to run the game.

You are using an illegal/downloaded copy of the game OR you are using a no-cd crack for a game that you legally bought. Remove the no-cd crack and attempt to build and save.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Jazzdagr8 said:


> Help plz!
> 
> Q. After I made some modifications with 2 houses, on the neighborhood the 2 houses have abnormalities such as, the walls of the houses are not being viewed.
> 
> Q. While loading or entering a lot, isn't it that on the middle part of the screen there should be a picture of the family? The families that I made had none, and on the original provided neighborhood families has.
> 
> Q. While inside the lot, it seems that there are no portraits of the family members at the left side of the screen. All the other families that I made had the same results. But when I tried on the original neighborhood families, the family members have portraits.
> 
> Q. And every time I save a lot, it takes more than 3 minutes to save. And one time while saving, the program crashed and an error message appeared saying that the program had crashed.
> 
> Could anyone help? PLZ?


A. This can happen if your video card does not meet the requirements or if you used a cheat such as "move_objects on" and built outside of the given area. What video card you have and how much memory and hard drive space do you have?

A. **Contact Maxis Techinical Support via www.thesims2.com

A. **Contact Maxis Techinical Support via www.thesims2.com

A. The Sims 2 can take even longer than that to save a lot. It takes me just about 3 minutes to load a lot. This is quite normal. As for the crashing part, you need to free up some of your free resources so that the game can have full advantage over your PC.

**Answers marked with this, this is probably a problem with your game conflicting with either your operating system, hardware, etc. I cannot solve this problem, Maxis would be the best way to go. Sorry.


----------



## slayerit89

Hey, I have a weird CD-ROM related Sims problem...

I installed the Sims a week ago but since I did not have the right video card I had to uninstall and return the game. Since then, my CD Drive won't recognize when I put a blank disk into the drive, saying that the drive is empty. Also, when I go to My Computer and look at the name of the CD Drive, it says that it's called THESIMS_EP_2... but the CD isn't in there. Can I solve this?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Yes, this is common. For some reason The Sims 2 removes the autoplay feature. Unfortunately, I am unable to use my desktop computer, which contains the autoplay file. When I have access to my desktop, I will be more than happen to e-mail it to you. You could contact Microsoft via there website and ask them for the "Autoplay Registry Fix"


----------



## Jazzdagr8

1. I have the Inno3d GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X.
2. Total Physical memory of 512MB but 265.43MB Ram left.
3. I have two harddrives, my main harddrive has no prob, my
other harddrive, where I usually install my games has no
prob as well.
Note: I am using an illegal copy, the one with the Alcohol 120% thingy! And thanks for the help.


----------



## ratmasterr

I have attempted to install The Sims 2, but at about 35% the computer reboots.

I have attempted to reinstall it a number of times with the same result.

Please help.

~Ratmasterr

--------------------------------
MY PROFILE:
--------------------------------

(1) Operating System - Windows XP Professional Service Pack 1 (build 2600)​
(2) Processor - 1.73 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache​
(3) Memory - 256 Megabytes Installed Memory​
(4) CD-Rom - Memorex 52MAXX 2452AJ [CD-ROM drive]​
(5) Harddrive - 61.48 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
51.09 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space​
(6) Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce3 [Display adapter]​
(7) Sound Card - MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
Standard Game Port
Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)​
(8) DirectX - DirectX 9.0 (c) is installed.​


----------



## CoasterFreak

NOTE: I will get to all these help requests ASAP. Finishing up a report  lol


----------



## CoasterFreak

Jazzdagr8 said:


> 1. I have the Inno3d GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X.
> 2. Total Physical memory of 512MB but 265.43MB Ram left.
> 3. I have two harddrives, my main harddrive has no prob, my
> other harddrive, where I usually install my games has no
> prob as well.
> Note: I am using an illegal copy, the one with the Alcohol 120% thingy! And thanks for the help.


From what I know, Your game WILL NOT work right. Purchase the game to save yourself all the trouble.


----------



## CoasterFreak

ratmasterr said:


> I have attempted to install The Sims 2, but at about 35% the computer reboots.
> 
> I have attempted to reinstall it a number of times with the same result.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> ~Ratmasterr
> 
> --------------------------------
> MY PROFILE:
> --------------------------------
> 
> (1) Operating System - Windows XP Professional Service Pack 1 (build 2600)​
> (2) Processor - 1.73 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
> 128 kilobyte primary memory cache
> 256 kilobyte secondary memory cache​
> (3) Memory - 256 Megabytes Installed Memory​
> (4) CD-Rom - Memorex 52MAXX 2452AJ [CD-ROM drive]​
> (5) Harddrive - 61.48 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
> 51.09 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space​
> (6) Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce3 [Display adapter]​
> (7) Sound Card - MPU-401 Compatible MIDI Device
> Standard Game Port
> Vinyl AC'97 Codec Combo Driver (WDM)​
> (8) DirectX - DirectX 9.0 (c) is installed.​


Your hardware looks fine. Ensure all Anti-Virus programs are disabled. Disable any CD-Emulation software such as Nero, Roxio, Clone-CD, Alcohol 120%, etc. Free up as much memory/RAM as you can since you're only running 256MB. I highly suggest considering upgrading to 512MB. Now try to reinstall again. If it still fails to install, post back.


----------



## bamargera

i have the sims 2 dvd version. i've been playing it for a week now and it worked perfecly. but now when i open it up, it freezes on the ea games screen. what do i do?


----------



## lindal

imadude10 said:


> something i want to say.
> 
> there is a special edition DVD version which you NEED to have a DVD drive to play on. there is also the normal version that can be played with any drive as long as it meets speed req. my sis and i bought DVD version + thought it just had extra DVD.
> 
> just a tip.


So how did you resolve the problem? Were you able to exchange that "Special DVD Edition" for the regular kind or did you have to eat the loss?


----------



## CoasterFreak

bamargera said:


> i have the sims 2 dvd version. i've been playing it for a week now and it worked perfecly. but now when i open it up, it freezes on the ea games screen. what do i do?


Can you give me your Video Card make and model, your Sound Card make and model and your Direct-X Version. Also, please give me the amount of memory you have.


----------



## CoasterFreak

lindal said:


> So how did you resolve the problem? Were you able to exchange that "Special DVD Edition" for the regular kind or did you have to eat the loss?


You SHOULD be able to exchange the wrong version. As long as it's within seven days. Or, if you're doing an even exchange, you may be able to get away with trading it after 7 days.


----------



## Crystaline

Why is it that copied discs prevent installation? It worked for me the first time, but I uninstalled it and when I attempted to reinstall it it wouldn't work anymore. I just kept getting the window "a problem occurred when transfering so-and-so file from media. Retry or cancel installation?" (something along those lines). If it's some protective feature of the game against copied discs, why would it allow me to install the first time?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Well first of all, copied disc are illegal, unless it was YOUR OWN COPY to BEGIN WITH. But, what's done is done. When you uninstall any sims game, you can't just reinstall it. Sims games leave behind files in case you want to save them, so you have to go in manually to do this.


----------



## peanut123

I am having trouble installing the Sims 2. I meet the requirements for the game except for the video card, but my co-worker has the same exact system as I do and the game works for him fine. I have the current version of directx (9.0c) and I have all of the current video drivers. I keep getting messages: 1. "cannot get address to DirectXSetupGetVersion"
2. "DirectXSetupGetVersion is null"
Can someone please tell me what to do


----------



## CoasterFreak

peanut123 said:


> I am having trouble installing the Sims 2. I meet the requirements for the game except for the video card, but my co-worker has the same exact system as I do and the game works for him fine. I have the current version of directx (9.0c) and I have all of the current video drivers. I keep getting messages: 1. "cannot get address to DirectXSetupGetVersion"
> 2. "DirectXSetupGetVersion is null"
> Can someone please tell me what to do


Hmm, maybe you can reinstall directX 9. I would just get a new video card anyway, it makes gameplay a whole lot better.


----------



## eddie5659

Removed threads, just in case others are wondering 

eddie


----------



## CoasterFreak

^Thanx eddie


----------



## sims_fan2004

I'm just about to buy a new laptop and I'm wondering if the one I am looking at (Acer TravelMate 3201XCi) will be capable of running Sims 2. It has an ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 video card. I know that the RADEONs 7000 and above will work, but I wasn't sure about the mobility series. If you have any info on this it would be greatly appreciated! The rest of the system specs seem fine for sims 2: 40 Gb hard drive, 512 MB ram, Intel Pentium M Centrino 715 1.5 GHz processor, it's really just the graphics card I am concerned about.

thanks in advance!


----------



## eatusfoetus

Hey guys n gals,

I bought Sims 2 a while ago and it all installed ok and to be honest I've been having lots of fun playing it. 

However... When a Sim is on the toilet or in the shower.. You know how that kinda little fizzy/frizzy/greying sensor funny stuff comes up? as to hide there genitals etc...

Well mine dosent do that it just has a black square over where the frizzy/fizzy bit would normally be. And when this black box appears the games slows down like 80%! But I'f I like change the angle/look away from where the Sim is getting naked/black square appears, and i look away so i cant see it onscreen the game resumes to normal speed! 

Any ideas/suggestions please?

Thank you!

EF.


----------



## CoasterFreak

sims_fan2004 said:


> I'm just about to buy a new laptop and I'm wondering if the one I am looking at (Acer TravelMate 3201XCi) will be capable of running Sims 2. It has an ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700 video card. I know that the RADEONs 7000 and above will work, but I wasn't sure about the mobility series. If you have any info on this it would be greatly appreciated! The rest of the system specs seem fine for sims 2: 40 Gb hard drive, 512 MB ram, Intel Pentium M Centrino 715 1.5 GHz processor, it's really just the graphics card I am concerned about.
> 
> thanks in advance!


You're Good  And actually, mostly all newer ATI Mobility cards are Excellent for Sims 2. Sims 2 runs better on my laptop than it does on my desktop, which has a GeForce FX 5200.


----------



## CoasterFreak

eatusfoetus said:


> Hey guys n gals,
> 
> I bought Sims 2 a while ago and it all installed ok and to be honest I've been having lots of fun playing it.
> 
> However... When a Sim is on the toilet or in the shower.. You know how that kinda little fizzy/frizzy/greying sensor funny stuff comes up? as to hide there genitals etc...
> 
> Well mine dosent do that it just has a black square over where the frizzy/fizzy bit would normally be. And when this black box appears the games slows down like 80%! But I'f I like change the angle/look away from where the Sim is getting naked/black square appears, and i look away so i cant see it onscreen the game resumes to normal speed!
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EF.


You're experiencing a video card problem. What video card do you have?


----------



## Piratealice

on October 21st I was given Sims 2 as a gift. I loaded it and when I ran the game the Tutorial wouldn't work and the pre-loaded neighborhoods didn't show up. I uninstalled it and re-installed, still didn't work. Returned the CD version for a new one....same problem. Contacted EA Games....they were rather unhelpful and could only suggest trying the DVD version, traded in the CD version for the "Special DVD Edition" (and bought a DVD player for my computer) and....at first run after loading the game it worked, the neighborhoods were there, the tutorial was working, I was going through it building a house and when I went to put siding on my house the game crashed....I shut down my computer since it was very late anyway and went to bed. The next day....Back to the same original problem, when I run the game, the pre-loaded neighborhoods aren't there (only the "build new neighborhood" is an option no other buttons show up) and when I click on stuff to run the tutorial, it just goes back to that menu and it doesn't run at all. WHAT is going on? Is ANYONE ELSE having this problem?


----------



## sims_fan2004

ThugedOut,
thanks for the help, I'll hopefully be getting my laptop this week so I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## eatusfoetus

eatusfoetus said:


> Hey guys n gals,
> 
> I bought Sims 2 a while ago and it all installed ok and to be honest I've been having lots of fun playing it.
> 
> However... When a Sim is on the toilet or in the shower.. You know how that kinda little fizzy/frizzy/greying sensor funny stuff comes up? as to hide there genitals etc...
> 
> Well mine dosent do that it just has a black square over where the frizzy/fizzy bit would normally be. And when this black box appears the games slows down like 80%! But I'f I like change the angle/look away from where the Sim is getting naked/black square appears, and i look away so i cant see it onscreen the game resumes to normal speed!
> 
> Any ideas/suggestions please?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> EF.


Hi I'm not sure what graphics card I have running on my pc, it was the one the machine came with so I'm guessing its low spec. But if the graphics card was too crappy wouldnt it just not allow me to play the game?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Depends on how crappy it is..lol I would upgrade to a better video card anyway, they give you a better playing experience.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Piratealice said:


> on October 21st I was given Sims 2 as a gift. I loaded it and when I ran the game the Tutorial wouldn't work and the pre-loaded neighborhoods didn't show up. I uninstalled it and re-installed, still didn't work. Returned the CD version for a new one....same problem. Contacted EA Games....they were rather unhelpful and could only suggest trying the DVD version, traded in the CD version for the "Special DVD Edition" (and bought a DVD player for my computer) and....at first run after loading the game it worked, the neighborhoods were there, the tutorial was working, I was going through it building a house and when I went to put siding on my house the game crashed....I shut down my computer since it was very late anyway and went to bed. The next day....Back to the same original problem, when I run the game, the pre-loaded neighborhoods aren't there (only the "build new neighborhood" is an option no other buttons show up) and when I click on stuff to run the tutorial, it just goes back to that menu and it doesn't run at all. WHAT is going on? Is ANYONE ELSE having this problem?


WOW....this is a first. The only other thing I can think of is something inside your computer does not agree with the game. Now see, at this time I would tell you to contact Maxis via www.thesims2.com, but you've already done that...soooo....can you try running it on a different computer? Give me the following information, I'll try and fix it:
1) PC Make/Model
2)Video Card Make/Model
3) Amt. of RAM (Memory)
4) Amt. of HD Space
5) Processor Speed
Thanx, I'll try to help you.


----------



## Crystaline

thugedout said:


> Well first of all, copied disc are illegal, unless it was YOUR OWN COPY to BEGIN WITH. But, what's done is done. When you uninstall any sims game, you can't just reinstall it. Sims games leave behind files in case you want to save them, so you have to go in manually to do this.


Nevermind, I got the reinstallation to work! Turns out that something just went off with the copied disc, so I just copied another one. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## eatusfoetus

Hey Thugedout, thanks for the info. You've convinced me to upgrade to a decent video card. Only problem being I'll have to ebay the Sims2 to part fund it! hehe. Any suggestions on a good video card at a good price?

Thanks again.

EF.


----------



## CoasterFreak

I have a GeForce FX 5200 which is really decent. I got it for $79.99 You could go with an ATI Radeon, which is what I would go with, only because my laptop has an ATI Radeon and it runs better on my laptop than on my desktop. But if you want to go cheaper with good performace, get the FX 5200, 128MB.


----------



## tajaemax

Various members of my family have started to exhibit strange behavior. They will mess up a word in a sentence and instead of going back and fixing it they start speaking in gibberish to which the other will respond!!! They will for no apparent reason throw up their hand shake their heads and walk off in the middle of whatever they where doing. They spend countless hours in front of their computers watching load screens with bad music.

My questions 
1: Should I be worried about them?
2: Is this contagious?
3: Is there a way to get better music?
4: What is a Bellagoth or should I ask?
5: If you are the resident Maxis expert what are you doing here instead of playing the Sims 2?

If you find this post to be out of place I can shorten it to question 3 only.


----------



## CoasterFreak

If there was an award for the most random thing said in the world, I think you may have just won it...lmfao


----------



## Goodsong

Hi and thanks very much for this thread...


My question concerns the graphics card in my daughter's pc, on which Sims2 is loaded.
Here are the pc specs:

PC Make/Model- Emachines EMA T1742 (I believe)

Video Card- ATI All-in-Wonder 128 PCI

RAM- 384mb

HD Space- One 40gb WD drive(15gb Free space), and one 20gb WD drive (16gb Free space)

Processor speed- Celeron 1.70ghz CPU

______

Although Sims2 seems to work OK, the graphics aren't near what they should be (according to my daughter). In my limited knowledge of graphics cards for gameware, I had installed the above ATI 128 from an older pc hoping it would help the graphics, but it didn't. The main problem is this pc came with no AGP slot...all it has are 3 PCI slots. So, are there any PCI graphics cards that will work well with Sims2?

thank you so much for any advice...
-Goodsong


----------



## CoasterFreak

I am a little concerned about the video card, but I'm not sure. But seeing, it's from an older PC, here's a link to a decent PCI video card: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1058661&CatId=696


----------



## Goodsong

Thank you so much.....one reason I've been a little confused, is that 'someone' (another Sims user in a chat room, I think) advised my daughter that the graphics card has to be 'T&L compatible', and that the card had to be an AGP card. So I'm very relieved that it will work well with a PCI card.

I truly appreciate your help. 

-Goodsong


----------



## CoasterFreak

Nah, AGP doesn't matter, just as long as it is T&L Capable and follows the guidelines of Sims 2 requirements.


----------



## altaynin

hi thug. so far, from most of your threads i've learned a lot. but i'm still having problems. 

running xp with 1252 processor, 480 system memory, 32 display memory, directx 9.0c, GeForce MX with integrated gpu (and updated driver version 6693) and updated nForce audio (6.14). also, a 350 power supply. heard that might be a problem.

according to the EA Games support telephone rep, my system meets the requirements. however, in both -w -r800x600, and in normal fullscreen resolution, the game crashes my computer completely but ONLY when I have loaded a house and try to make a first move with a character. the entire system just shuts down. sometimes i have to UNPLUG my computer before it will turn on again. : (

the only thing i can think of is hyperthreading? but i don't know how to turn that off, or if its really the problem.

misc info: have uninstalled/installed the game once already, don't run any programs in the background except for the explorer & task manager, as well as the system stuff. 

can you help me?! this sucks. 
thanks!


----------



## CoasterFreak

I read somewhere that HyperThreading was a problem. But I too, do not know how to turn that off. Sorry. But since I'm always willing to help, I'll research this problem and post back soon.


----------



## altaynin

thugedout said:


> I read somewhere that HyperThreading was a problem. But I too, do not know how to turn that off. Sorry. But since I'm always willing to help, I'll research this problem and post back soon.


thanks! i was hoping you might be able to help me. i've tried a bit of research too but didn't get very far. appreciate your time.

did i say i run an amd board with the video card integrated? my dad has a geforce fx 5600 but i'm not 100% sure i can just install it and have it work over the integrated one. ??


----------



## CoasterFreak

AMD? To my knowledge, AMD's don't have hyperthreading. You can just install the geforce btw. Doesn't matter whether or not you have integrated. When you plug in the new one, the on board gets disabled. I couldn't find anything about hyperthread relating to TS2 anyway. You have a very strange problem. If I could have a little more time to research, I'll try and help you more.


----------



## altaynin

thugedout said:


> AMD? To my knowledge, AMD's don't have hyperthreading. You can just install the geforce btw. Doesn't matter whether or not you have integrated. When you plug in the new one, the on board gets disabled. I couldn't find anything about hyperthread relating to TS2 anyway. You have a very strange problem. If I could have a little more time to research, I'll try and help you more.


thanks again. the problem seems to be spreading, as now my computer is crashing when its not even doing anything (i.e. in idle mode or hibernation). i'm guessing i have bigger problems now than just the sims not running.


----------



## NYCGurl

Hi everyone,
I want to buy the Sims2 and see if it works on my laptop. My laptop has Intel Extreme Graphics Integrated video card 64mb, which I know I need to change. Any suggestions for a new video card for a laptop? I just want to give it a shot, maybe I will get lucky.

I have a Toshiba Satelite:
512mb ram
Intel Celeron 2.20ghz
Windows XP Home Edition SP2

thanks in advance!


----------



## CoasterFreak

Hi there NYCGurl, I don't know about being able to change vid card in Laptop. You would have to contact the manufacturer and see if an upgrade is available for you. Basically, any GeForce 4 or FX video card with T&L capabilities (which most of them probably have) or any ATI Radeon video card will do.


----------



## altaynin

hi thug....don't suppose you found anything that might help me? i've done a ton of stuff to my computer hoping that the problem would go away...it hasn't. i'm lost!!!


----------



## CoasterFreak

Hi there, not yet, but I haven't forgotten about you...lol


----------



## acura_man77

hello
My wife has been playing the sims 2 on my laptop a Hp pavilian ze5600. here are the stats to the best of my knowledge:

2.6 celeron processor windows xp, direct x 9, integrated video card i believe it's an x800, 1 gig ram (two 512 chips).

We bought the Dvd version and noticed that is was running extremely slow on my system so with my limited knowledge of computers i knew that the video card was a lost cause since most laptops video cards are sawdered to the mother board and are not upgradable, so I upgraded our ram from 256 to a gig (removing the 256 chip and adding two new 512 chips). but the performace is still sub par and very slow. Is there something else I can try besides selling my laptop and buying a new one? please help.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Not really. You could try running the game in windowed mode, to do that right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop, at the end of the target line after the " put in a space and then type "-w" without the quotes. Tell me how what happens.


----------



## acura_man77

well I tried that and it seemed to load up a touch faster but not a signifcant difference and the game still runs slow and jerky. the Dvd vs CD rom issue wouldn't be a problem would it? i mean would the cd rom run faster?


----------



## CoasterFreak

That MAY solve the problem, but it's not definite. Try obtaining the latests drivers for your video card.


----------



## Tara_leigh11

My sims 2 does'nt recognise directx 9.0 i have installed it and when i click on EAsyinfo it has recognised it but when i click my game it still comes up with "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

I have Got it on my system so why wont it let me play??????? please help


----------



## cinnamin309

hi i am new to this site i am very happy that i found it my problem isn't with gameplay issues it's with my dvdrom drive it won't read the ts2 disk at all. and i am not getting any error messages or anything.the drive will play dvd movies not it won't install it doesn't do anything. i have a HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-8000. since the game would not run on this drive i borrowed my sisters nec dvdrw drive ans sure enough the game installed and plays wonderful buti can't keep her drive. should i buy a new drive even though my hitachi plays movies and music cd's just fine?


----------



## ##Lewellyn##

i hav recently bought a nVidia fx5500 256mb graphics card to run NFSU2.However the game doesnt run on full graphics. my comp is pretty good(P4 2.8; 512mb RAM). Can anybody tell me whats the problem.Is the Graphics card too slow.it has a clock speed of abt 350megahertz


----------



## matt32

PLz help me i downloaded the sims and then id un installed it because the sims2 body shop got deleted. my problem is that i went to install it and it said
that a problem occured when downloading the 'tddata\res\sound\voice6.package' plz help    plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz


----------



## potterb

can ne1 please give me these files... reply back n ill give u my msn or somethin so we an transfer them.

TSData\Res\UserData\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_edb0f203.jpg
TSData\Res\Catalog\Scripts\terrainSculptBrushes.txt
TSData\Res\Locale\Thai\Config\globalProps.xml
TSData\Res\Movies\Games\INI\esrb.ini
TSBin\1.0.0.932


----------



## CoasterFreak

Wow, all these replies. Sorry I haven't been back to check the thread guys.


----------



## CoasterFreak

cinnamin309 said:


> hi i am new to this site i am very happy that i found it my problem isn't with gameplay issues it's with my dvdrom drive it won't read the ts2 disk at all. and i am not getting any error messages or anything.the drive will play dvd movies not it won't install it doesn't do anything. i have a HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-8000. since the game would not run on this drive i borrowed my sisters nec dvdrw drive ans sure enough the game installed and plays wonderful buti can't keep her drive. should i buy a new drive even though my hitachi plays movies and music cd's just fine?


I would. With drives being so cheap, you might as well. Plus, it will probably be faster anyways. Just ensure that you can take it back after it's already been opened.


----------



## CoasterFreak

##Lewellyn## said:


> i hav recently bought a nVidia fx5500 256mb graphics card to run NFSU2.However the game doesnt run on full graphics. my comp is pretty good(P4 2.8; 512mb RAM). Can anybody tell me whats the problem.Is the Graphics card too slow.it has a clock speed of abt 350megahertz


You may want to try obtaining the latest drivers. I have a video card lower than yours and I can run the game great. But what exactly do you mean by "full graphics."?


----------



## CoasterFreak

matt32 said:


> PLz help me i downloaded the sims and then id un installed it because the sims2 body shop got deleted. my problem is that i went to install it and it said
> that a problem occured when downloading the 'tddata\res\sound\voice6.package' plz help    plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz plz


Contact Maxis via www.thesims2.com

I think the problem may be that some files were not deleted, but I'm not sure. Now when you say downloaded, do you mean downloading off a CD you bought, or downloaded off the net. If you downloaded off the net, i cannot help you.


----------



## CoasterFreak

potterb said:


> can ne1 please give me these files... reply back n ill give u my msn or somethin so we an transfer them.
> 
> TSData\Res\UserData\Storytelling\thumbnail_6dae6a73_edb0f203.jpg
> TSData\Res\Catalog\Scripts\terrainSculptBrushes.txt
> TSData\Res\Locale\Thai\Config\globalProps.xml
> TSData\Res\Movies\Games\INI\esrb.ini
> TSBin\1.0.0.932


Uninstall and reinstall the sims by using the directions on the sims 2 website. (www.thesims2.com)


----------



## CoasterFreak

FAQ UPDATE (INSTALLATION AND UN-INSTALLATION PROCESS):


www.thesims2.com said:


> To manually uninstall this game you will need to edit your system registry in a two part process. This will remove all traces of the game from your system.
> 
> Remember that editing your computers registry incorrectly can severely damage your operating system. We recommend having a computer professional perform these steps. If you are confident, however, that you can edit your registry successfully, then please follow the instructions below carefully. To remove all of the game folders:
> 
> Open your My Documents folder.
> Open the EA Games folder.
> Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
> Open My Computer.
> Open your harddrive (by default this is C.
> Open the Program Files folder.
> Open the EA Games folder.
> Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
> Right-click on your Recycle Bin and choose Empty Recycle Bin.
> 
> Now you can remove the registry keys for the game.
> 
> Click on Start and then click on Run...
> In the text line type 'regedit' without quotes, then click OK.
> click on File and then Export...
> Choose a location and name for the file (this will be your backup registry file).
> Click Save.
> 
> The next steps will all be performed in the left pane of the Registry Editor window.
> 
> Click on the + next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> Click on the + next to SOFTWARE
> Click on the + next to EA GAMES
> Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> Click on the + next to Electronic Arts
> Click on the + next to EA GAMES
> Right-click on The Sims 2 and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> Click on the + next to Microsoft.
> Click on the + next to Windows.
> Click on the + next to Current Version.
> Click on the + next to Uninstall.
> If you have the CD edition, right-click on the the Key named {8AB8D458-939E-403F-0097-9BA1C1F013D5} and choose Delete; if you have the DVD edition, right-click on the Key named {40C03514-89C3-41BA-0090-3B440256DB87} and choose Delete; If you have the UK/European CD edition right-click on the Key named {6E7DD182-9FC6-4651-0095-2E666CC6AF35} and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> The Sims 2 has now been completely removed from your system. You may now choose to reinstall the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

altaynin said:


> hi thug....don't suppose you found anything that might help me? i've done a ton of stuff to my computer hoping that the problem would go away...it hasn't. i'm lost!!!


I know its been a while since hes posted, but do you think he might have a problem w/ his CPU or some other hardware overheating?


----------



## CoasterFreak

That could be a problem, but its hard to target problems like this. It could be an internal game problem. But I think he did say it shuts down, so it could be a virus or like you said, an overheating problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

He also mentioned that it started happening while his computer was idle, so it was probably just caused by the extra load that the game put on the CPU, Video card, and maybe RAM. 

Is there some software that you could get to monitor the temp. of certain components, or would that have to be some hardware with thermometers on it?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Speedfan is used..but speedfan sucks. I suggest going to the manufacturer of your motherbaords website and downloading a utility if it is available. Even if you have a brand name computer (like mine) you can obtain updates, etc.


----------



## matt32

I bought a game thudge out i didn't do ne ting wrong please help might it be i need sum1 to gimme that file ur wut plz help pz plz plz


----------



## matt32

how do i donate to your site


----------



## CoasterFreak

Alright, alright...i gotcha...lemme see if i can find some information on those files


----------



## CoasterFreak

Follow the instructions I posted on how to install the sims...follow each and every step..even the registry steps.


----------



## matt32

uhh yeah umm look back at crystalines problem on the 14. thats my problem except i have a real disk. weres the installation guide :up: :up: :up: plzzz plz plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz help


----------



## matt32

yeah i looked at the installation thing and its allready done all those things. like my frst post said the voice 6 pack cant be found from media or w/e. so like i said plz plz plz plz plz plz help !!!!


----------



## Tara_leigh11

My sims 2 does'nt recognise directx 9.0 i have installed it and when i click on EAsyinfo it has recognised it but when i click my game it still comes up with "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

I have Got it on my system so why wont it let me play??????? please help


----------



## CoasterFreak

This means your video card is not direct-x compatible and is not compatible with the game. Unfortunately, the only way to get around this is to upgrade your video card.


----------



## Peter Fuller

I have just finished fighting my way through SIMS 2 installation issues which I finally tracked down to my BTC IDE1108 Optical Drive. Substituting a generic straight CD read only drive, about two years old, has solved the problem. The gentleman at the game shop who suggested this solution to me thought it might be related to the copy protection mechanism used by the game, as the BTC drive has installed plenty of non-copy protected software without any trouble.

I'm bringing this issue to the attention of the forum because it is not straightforward to diagnose. In my case, installation of SIMS 2 was initially successful but there then started to be a lengthy sequence of unexplained system failures with the SIMS 2 crashing and the standard message "Send this to Microsoft" coming up. This was following by complete failure of reinstallation. All of this appears to be resolved (touch wood) by installing the new (old) cd drive.

I would be interested to know if anyone else has had this problem and what they might have done about it.


----------



## Eskimo Boy

Hi im new here, and I wanted to know that if i buy Sims 2 if it will run smooth on my computer. My specs are the following:

-Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz Processor
-512 mb RAM
-80 gig harddrive, 60 gig free
-Radeon 9600 XT graphic card

I would really appreciate it if you would let me know. :up:


----------



## Eskimo Boy

Oh yea and by the way, my graphic card is a agp 4x, will that affect the performance since its not an 8x?


----------



## CarlCannabis

Argh. So I've been playing the Sims 2 CD version, and it kept crashing. I've tried everything I could think of, updating the drivers for sound and video, fast writes off, fast writes on... to no avail. I even tried formatting a hard drive and reinstalling windows to see if it was just the install I had. No luck!

It's driving me nuts... here's my stats:

Windows XP Professional
Pentium 4 3.2ghz with Hyperthreading 1 meg cache
1 gig DDR 400 RAM
BTC CD ROM
BTD DVD ROM
Radeon 9800 pro

It has onboard sound by Realtek, and I also tried putting in an old Audigy. It seems to run for a while, sometimes long, sometimes short and then it says "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate." No reason, anything. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## CarlCannabis

Eskimo Boy said:


> Hi im new here, and I wanted to know that if i buy Sims 2 if it will run smooth on my computer. My specs are the following:
> 
> -Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz Processor
> -512 mb RAM
> -80 gig harddrive, 60 gig free
> -Radeon 9600 XT graphic card
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would let me know. :up:


Oh and I'm not a tech here, but those stats should be fine for running the Sims 2.

It would run smoother if you got a newer video card and more RAM probably, but that's well within the recommended specs. The video card would be more helpful than the RAM most likely.

I hope I helped.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Peter Fuller said:


> I have just finished fighting my way through SIMS 2 installation issues which I finally tracked down to my BTC IDE1108 Optical Drive. Substituting a generic straight CD read only drive, about two years old, has solved the problem. The gentleman at the game shop who suggested this solution to me thought it might be related to the copy protection mechanism used by the game, as the BTC drive has installed plenty of non-copy protected software without any trouble.
> 
> I'm bringing this issue to the attention of the forum because it is not straightforward to diagnose. In my case, installation of SIMS 2 was initially successful but there then started to be a lengthy sequence of unexplained system failures with the SIMS 2 crashing and the standard message "Send this to Microsoft" coming up. This was following by complete failure of reinstallation. All of this appears to be resolved (touch wood) by installing the new (old) cd drive.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone else has had this problem and what they might have done about it.


Sorry, I've never heard of this problem. Best thing to do is contact Maxis support via www.thesims2.com If that doesn't work, post back here.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Eskimo Boy said:


> Hi im new here, and I wanted to know that if i buy Sims 2 if it will run smooth on my computer. My specs are the following:
> 
> -Pentium 4 2.4 Ghz Processor
> -512 mb RAM
> -80 gig harddrive, 60 gig free
> -Radeon 9600 XT graphic card
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would let me know. :up:


Your good.


----------



## Eskimo Boy

Ok, so i went out and bought Sims 2 today, since it would work on my computer, i come home and install it and when I try to play it, it says you dont have a directx 9.0 compatable graphic card, and im have one and its not working. So yea i heard this happened to other people to, how do you solve this problem because i spent 50 dollars on this game? 

Thanks for teh help in advance.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Install Direct-X 9.0c YOu can get this by performing a windows update. Good Luck


----------



## Eskimo Boy

I got Sims 2 to work, its playable I guess, anyway the problem was that for some reason my graphic card was disabled, so I had to enable it again. Well thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Fatbirdie502

i have a sim that is frozen. she is at an age transition,adult to elder. i think several things happened at once. she was going to answer the phone and age transition at the same time and thats when this started happening. the age transition task keeps poping up... i have tried turning the aging off and on and turning the game off and on and nothing has worked
anyway, she is just standing there blinking and her bars are slowly going down everyone else in the house is fine
ive never had any other problems with the video card or anything like this
i dont want to delete this sim because she is the mayor and that was alot of work. any ideas???


----------



## CoasterFreak

TheSims2.com said:


> Question
> The Sim is stuck and won't respond.
> 
> Answer
> If your Sim is stuck or will no longer respond to the actions you choose for them, you can resolve the issue by following the directions below:
> 
> Go to the neighborhood screen.
> Click on the "Families" button at the lower left.
> Click on the "Move Families" button.
> Click on the house with the stuck Sim. When it asks if you are sure if you want to move the Family, choose Yes.
> Now, click on the family in the Family Bin.
> Click on their house to move them back in.
> When it asks if you are sure you want to move them in, choose Yes.
> You will need to re-purchase furniture and objects, but your Sim will no longer be stuck or unresponsive.


That is a help topic from Maxis Support via thesims2.com Please ensure that is your problem before you decide to perform that as you owuld have to repurchase all your household objects.


----------



## heyfoureyes

Hey all -- I bought the SIMS 2 yesterday out of my SMALL bank account, and have been quite disappointed. 

I repeatedly get the following message: "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file TSData\Res\Catalog\Bins\globalcatbin.bundle.package from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation? " Of course, upon retrying nothing happens -- just the same message repeats. 

I believe that my CD ROM speed is not too slow to handle this, and I've tried every single possible troubleshooting measure suggested by EA (updating drivers, etc.)

Could anyone look over my specs and let me know if I have everything I need -- and make suggestions for improvements, if possible?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.  



Some system info from dxdiag:

------------------
System Information
------------------

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: PJ509AA-ABA A720N
BIOS: Rev. 3.11
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 448MB RAM
Page File: 266MB used, 790MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP
Manufacturer: VIA/S3G
Chip type: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&SUBSYS_81181043&REV_01
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: hp f1503 Flat Panel Monitor

-----------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 177.0 GB
Total Space: 184.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3200822A

Drive: D:
Free Space: 0.8 GB
Total Space: 5.9 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3200822A

Drive: E:
Model: PHILIPS DVD8421
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 13:00:00, 49536 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: SAMSUNG CD-ROM SC-148A
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 13:00:00, 49536 bytes


----------



## CoasterFreak

Straight from TheSims2 website:


TheSims2.com said:


> Question
> 
> What can be done about the transfer or disk error during installation?
> Answer
> 
> This is due to the cd-rom or DVD speed dipping below acceptable reading levels for the Install Shield software to read accurately.
> 
> *
> Check to see if there are any scratches, fingerprints, or marks of any kind on the disk surface. Something even as small as a piece of hair or a very light scratch can cause this error. If you find any fingerprints or debris try cleaning the CD or DVD with a soft cotton cloth.
> 
> *
> If you do not find any scratches, fingerprints, or marks of any kind on your CD, try renaming the InstallShield folder:
> 1.
> Double-click on the My Computer icon.
> 2.
> Double-Click on the C:
> 3.
> Double-Click on Program Files then on Common Files.
> 4.
> Right-Click on the InstallShield folder.
> 5.
> Select Rename.
> 6.
> Rename it to InstallShieldOld.
> 7.
> Start the installation again to reinstall the InstallShield components with the newest version.
> 
> *
> If the above does not work, click on the link for CD/DVD troubleshooting steps:
> o
> Click here for instructions of CD-Rom troubleshooting.
> 
> *
> Also, if you have any virus protection programs like Norton or McAfee, temporarily disable them by right clicking on the icon in your system tray in the lower right corner of the desktop and selecting "Disable" or "Exit". Also be sure to end all background programs before attempting installation.
> o
> Click here for instructions on ending your background tasks.
> 
> *
> If you have XP,2000 try running the installation for the game using the Program Compatibility Wizard.
> o
> Click here for instructions on using Compatibility Mode.
> 
> *
> If the previous steps did not work, and you have 6GB of harddrive space available, you can try copying the disk files to your harddrive and installing without the CDs. Make sure to follow the steps below exactly as they read, or else the install may not work.
> 
> 1.
> On your desktop, double-click My Computer.
> 2.
> Double-click the local or network drive on which you want to create a new folder.
> 3.
> On the File menu, point to New, and then click Folder.
> 4.
> Type a name for the new folder, and then press ENTER. For example, type Gametemp.
> 5.
> Insert the game CD into your CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive. Hold down SHIFT as you insert the CD to prevent Setup from starting automatically.
> 6.
> In My Computer, right-click the CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive, and then click Explore.
> 7.
> On the Edit menu, click Select All.
> 8.
> On the Edit menu, click Copy.
> 9.
> Right-click the folder that you created in step 3, and then click Paste.
> o
> Repeat steps 5 through 9 for each of the CD's. If you get a message asking to overwrite files, click yes.
> o
> If you have the DVD version all you have is one DVD so continue to step 10.
> 10.
> When all the files have been copied to the new folder, quit all other programs that are running, and then double-click Autorun.exe in the folder that you created in step 3 to start Windows Installer and Setup.
> 11.
> Follow the on-screen instructions to complete the game installation.
> 12.
> To save disk space, you can delete the "Gametemp" folders after the installation has completed.
> 
> * If you cannot copy the cd contents to your hard drive or get the same error message when installing the game on another computer, then there is a possibility of the discs being defective. If the store that you purchased the game from will not allow you to exchange the game for another copy, we can help you obtain another new copy of the game. Please send the following to EA Customer Warranty:
> o Click here for information on our warranty information.


----------



## heyfoureyes

Hey thuged out -- 

Thanks for trying to help. I already tried all of those suggestions from the EA site before posting my question. I even went and got a new copy of SIMS 2 to see if that was the problem -- and had the exact same problem with my new CD.

So -- I'm right in assuming I'm meeting the minimum requirements, right? What I don't get is why my CD speed would dip so low. Do you have any insight about that? Is there a way I can make sure its optimized?

Also, I did try to copy all CD info to my own hard drive. Yet, when installing, I get the same error message -- despite the fact that the file in question IS on my computer. ???? Does anyone know how to do an installation 'by hand'?

*sigh* GRRr.


----------



## heyfoureyes

Hey -- I just got the SIMS 2 to work by putting the CD's into my dvd writer/cd writer slot instead of my cd-rom slot. Yay!

Is it possible that these slots are misslabeled, or is the writer just fast enough? 

This is so happy.


----------



## heyfoureyes

Update -- now when I start the game, it 'stops' at 'loading pleasantville,' and does not run. Hmm. . .should this take all day?

Is this potentially a graphics card problem? (i have some SG3/VIA kinda thing). Or is it the RAM -- I have about 448m ram.


----------



## Absurd

hey,  

have install sims and it all runs fine up until a get onto either 'pleasentville' or 'strangetown' or any of the options because the colours turn red and black and doesnt load properly. Is this something to do with Ramdeon? 

thanks


----------



## CoasterFreak

heyfoureyes said:


> Update -- now when I start the game, it 'stops' at 'loading pleasantville,' and does not run. Hmm. . .should this take all day?
> 
> Is this potentially a graphics card problem? (i have some SG3/VIA kinda thing). Or is it the RAM -- I have about 448m ram.


It may be video. In fact, it probably most likely is video.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Absurd said:


> hey,
> 
> have install sims and it all runs fine up until a get onto either 'pleasentville' or 'strangetown' or any of the options because the colours turn red and black and doesnt load properly. Is this something to do with Ramdeon?
> 
> thanks


What's Ramdeon? Do you mean Radeon? It's most likely a video card and directX error.

BTW: EJ (me) is taking a break today. If you post a question, I'll try and get back to you later on. Have a happy holiday.
Merry Christmas, Feliz Navidad, Happy Kwanazaa, Happy Chanukah (spelling), and everything else there is. :up:


----------



## cheese

Hey thudgedout,

Since your the master of sims 2....this one girl got it for christmas but she says it just randomly freezes - Thats all info i could get today..got any ideas for now?

Im gunna find out her video (probably onboard) and ram.


----------



## colai888d

Merry christmas everyone, I just installed the sim 2 game, but the problem is I cant open the disk it says " insert the correct CD-ROM, select ok and restart application" ive tried doing this but to no avail, please help me, thanks


----------



## Absurd

thugedout said:


> What's Ramdeon? Do you mean Radeon? It's most likely a video card and directX error.


yup thats what i meant, exuse my typing skills. thanks.

Happy Holidays


----------



## Gudrun

Hi..I cant do anything about Sims 2...:S when I have innstalled every thing than this Directx 9.0c comes up, if you have ever noticed, but I dont understand this that comes up about that I need direcX and some other things... When I already have DirectX.. Can you give me an advice???


P.S. Im from Iceland And am not the best in English


----------



## kristikida

Hello.. to start, this has been the most informed and helpful place I have seen online for this game thus far in my research.. kudos and thanks!
I just got a new computer, my previous really sucked. This one came in with INtel Extreme Graphics 2. I am getting mixed info as to whether or not this will be good enough to run this game. I have been trying to find out if I am going to be able to play it when i get it (already ordered). I am sort of confused and I know that this may not the best for this game but will it run and run smoothly if all other requirements are met (pent 4 2.8 and 512 memory, lots o hard drive space). I am dying to play it. Thanks for any info.
K


----------



## bratpak3

I also have a sims2 problem with the game freezing. I'm sure it's a problem with the video card, but I don't know what to do about it. I've read that I need a Radeon or better video card, but I know nothing about these things! I have a brand new computer (christmas gift!) and this is what's on it:

Dell Dimension 4700 Series Pentium® 4 Processor 550 with HT Technology (3.40GHz, 800FSB)
CP348B

Memory 1GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 400MHz (4x256M)
1GB4

Video Cards Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900
IV

Display driver Intel 82915G Express Chipset Family
(this is listed twice in the Device Manager)

Hard Drive 80GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM)
80S

Floppy Drive and Additional Storage Devices 3.5 in Floppy Drive
FD

Operating System Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition
WHXP

Network Interface Integrated Intel® PRO 10/100 Ethernet
IN

CD or DVD Drive Single Drive: 48x CD-RW / DVD-ROM Combo Drive
48COMBO

Sound Card Sound Blaster® Live! 24-bit ADVANCED HD Audio


Can you tell me if the video card I have is the problem, and if so how do I get the Radeon video card?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## oddcomp

one more sim2 problem .. g go figure anyways 
the first problem after installing is i would get a box with a big ol red x in it
followed teh "official" procedure to yank the sim2 out of the system
re-installed and updated every driver i could find updates for

yay it loads.. sorta 
now it goes all teh way to where you select a neighborhood click any one of em
even the start your own 
and it starts to load all teh flashing things in the back ground flash blah blah blah oh wait... things are stopping mouse pointer dissapears then you get a nice screen of grey/gree/black crosshatched pattern stuff and a error box that <going from vauge memory> something like nv4_ something something has failed please restart computer for a error report <obviously video issue> btw its a gforce2 mx 400 64 meg vid ram 1.5 gig amd athlon 256 ddr on board via sound for now and nothing of interest running in the back ground

now you click the clicky thing and it drops to the desktop 
and your faced with 800x600 4bit color until you reboot
then everything loads as it should and you get the expected resolution and color depth that it should be <in this case 800x600 32 bit color >
wifes computer unlike mine where the resolution is insanely hi

i got this as a xmas present for the wife . and when it works finally .. well then i get my thanks  so please hurry!


----------



## CarolinaGurl

Gosh, I just got The Sims 2 for Christmas and yesterday I had probs with the installation about the DirectX 9.0 dumb @$$ thing  . But then I upgraded Display Device and then Sims 2 WORKED! I was sooooo excited  then I was real mad cause the graphics were TERRIBLE and it loads sooo slow :down: ! *tear*tear* then I looked at the EA EAsyInfo and this is what it said:

Operating System: Microsoft Windows ME (Millennium Edition) Pass

System Memory: 120.5 Fail 

Processor Speed: 1202.3 Pass

DirectX Version: 9.0c Pass 9.0c Pass

Display Device: S3 Graphics ProSavage Compaq Unknown Compatibility 

Display Memory: 8.0 Fail 

Display Driver: 4.14.10.0004-13.01.03 Unknown Compatibility 

Sound Device: SoundMAX Digital Audio Pass 

Sound Driver: 5.12.01.3019 Unknown Compatibility 


So I really know that muh display memory is low and so is my system memory... but how can i fix this prob without spending any $$? Is there a way? PLZ HELP!!!!


----------



## KageChikara

I got the Sims Two for Christmas, and installed it yesterday. It was working fine up until a couple of hours ago, when I tried to open the game and it gave me this message:

"The application has crashed. The application will now terminate."


I have Windows 98 SE
512 MB Ram
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 400

I've gotten all the drivers for my card, run virus scan, uninstalled and reinstalled the program. We checked for all the stuff the site told us to check for. Every time, we get the same message. Its rather scary, truth be told. I have a very computer literate person here, so whatever level of advice you can give me would be great. I am really at my wit's end here.


Thanks, 

Kage


----------



## ilovedh

I have a problem with the sims 2 I can install it and all but when i tryto play it I get an error saying cd/dvd emulation was detected. Well I uninstalled al of the emulation progarms I have and it is still giving me the same error please e-mail me at happytinkerbell at kiwibox com


----------



## jammydodger4

I recieved Sims2 for christmas presents and have tried installing it, but when you load the game up and then click on a town or the how to play tutorial the screen flickers and everything jumbles together and flashes. The game then crashes. Very frustrating as i really want to play it

I have been to the microsoft website and tested my computer (it was on the top green bar- my computer is 2 months old) i have a geforce fx 5200 graphics card.

I have been to the gforce website and downloaded the lastest drivers and to the sims website to download the cd patch.

I have disabled my norton anti virus and my windows firewall

I have ended all the processess except those stated on the EA website

I have put my screen resolution on 800 by 600

It is still not working!

My computer stats are 

Intel Xp, 3ghz, 512ram, 240mb used and 1003mb free, direct x 9c, nvidea geforce fx 5200,

Can anyone who also experienced these problems please help me? Any help would really be appreciated.as I really want to play this game!

many thanks

Michelle


----------



## swimmerbuddy

Hey there. I have a problem with The Sims 2. Whenever I minimize it then mximize it again, it freezes up and shows the sims loading blue screen with the spinning hour glass. *almost as annoying as the blue screen of death...* does everyone experience this problem or is it only me?


----------



## rickalee

cinnamin309 said:


> hi i am new to this site i am very happy that i found it my problem isn't with gameplay issues it's with my dvdrom drive it won't read the ts2 disk at all. and i am not getting any error messages or anything.the drive will play dvd movies not it won't install it doesn't do anything. i have a HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-8000. since the game would not run on this drive i borrowed my sisters nec dvdrw drive ans sure enough the game installed and plays wonderful buti can't keep her drive. should i buy a new drive even though my hitachi plays movies and music cd's just fine?


I am also having the same exact problem with my Hitachi DVD-ROM GD-8000.
Can anyone help me? I have downloaded the newest driver for the drive and it still does not work.


----------



## phsdancer37

I just recieved Sims 2 for Christmas. I was there with my Mom when she bought the game, we got it from Price Costco, which only carried the CD version. Well now I tried installing the game, disk one installed fine, up to 23%, then at first I was having problems getting disk 2 to install, so I found on another website to try and make a copy of the original disk, so I did, and disk 2 installed up till 49%, well now I try Disk 3, it doesn't work, I tried a copy of Disk 3, that doesn't work either. My computer does not freeze, neither does installation, but it just doesn't progress, but it doesn't give me an error box either. The file it is hung on is TSData\Control\control2.dat.

I have a laptop, I just got 4 months ago, I updated it last month when I was installing Madden on it, and updated it again today. I have also installed XP Service Pack 2 on my computer, I've heard this has caused some problems with others, could that be a reason?

One more thing, this isn't the first time this has happened, when Vacation expansion pack was released back 3 years ago, I got it, when I tried to load the 2nd CD it stopped and froze installation, soon after that I got a new computer, and on that one which was only a few months old, with Unleashed, disk 2, it did the exact same thing, on a different new computer, not once again it is doing it again. And Madden Disk 2 did the same thing, but I was finally able to get that to work the 3rd time I tried. I'm so frustrated with EA!!! I really want to play my game, and the EA support, doesn't respond quickly at all, so they're no help. You seem very helpful, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me!!! Thanks so much! ~Katie~


----------



## CoasterFreak

wow i can see Sims 2 was a popular christmas present...well then...im going to start answering these questions.


----------



## fatalppercut

I'm not exactly a computer guru...but I guess I know enough to get me by. I recently installed the Sims 2 on my computer...*computers, and i've had 3 different problems :down: . 1st- not enough RAM. 2nd-Directx compatability error. 3rd-Microsoft Device Failure. I've come the the conclusion that the 1st and 2nd ones I can't fix w/o money, so I'm coming to you to see if you can tell me that the 3rd is free to fix, at least, that's what I'd like to hear. If you could help me out, I'd be truly thankful because I've got to have my daily dosage of the Sims!  Thanks.


----------



## CoasterFreak

colai888d said:


> Merry christmas everyone, I just installed the sim 2 game, but the problem is I cant open the disk it says " insert the correct CD-ROM, select ok and restart application" ive tried doing this but to no avail, please help me, thanks


I think you have a faulty disc. Try returning it and getting a replacements.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Absurd said:


> yup thats what i meant, exuse my typing skills. thanks.
> 
> Happy Holidays


Radeon video cards should work just fine. What model do you have?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Gudrun said:


> Hi..I cant do anything about Sims 2...:S when I have innstalled every thing than this Directx 9.0c comes up, if you have ever noticed, but I dont understand this that comes up about that I need direcX and some other things... When I already have DirectX.. Can you give me an advice???
> 
> P.S. Im from Iceland And am not the best in English


You need to make sure you have a DirectX 9 compatible video card and also that you have direct x.

p.s. I can understand you fine..lol


----------



## CoasterFreak

kristikida said:


> Hello.. to start, this has been the most informed and helpful place I have seen online for this game thus far in my research.. kudos and thanks!
> I just got a new computer, my previous really sucked. This one came in with INtel Extreme Graphics 2. I am getting mixed info as to whether or not this will be good enough to run this game. I have been trying to find out if I am going to be able to play it when i get it (already ordered). I am sort of confused and I know that this may not the best for this game but will it run and run smoothly if all other requirements are met (pent 4 2.8 and 512 memory, lots o hard drive space). I am dying to play it. Thanks for any info.
> K


you should be fine, but I would upgrade your video card whenever possible. If you want something under $100, go with a PNY GeForce FX with at least 128MB DDR.


----------



## CoasterFreak

bratpak3 said:


> I also have a sims2 problem with the game freezing. I'm sure it's a problem with the video card, but I don't know what to do about it. I've read that I need a Radeon or better video card, but I know nothing about these things! I have a brand new computer (christmas gift!) and this is what's on it:
> 
> Dell Dimension 4700 Series Pentium® 4 Processor 550 with HT Technology (3.40GHz, 800FSB)
> CP348B
> 
> Memory 1GB Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 400MHz (4x256M)
> 1GB4
> 
> Video Cards Integrated Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900
> IV
> 
> Display driver Intel 82915G Express Chipset Family
> (this is listed twice in the Device Manager)
> 
> Hard Drive 80GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200RPM)
> 80S
> 
> Floppy Drive and Additional Storage Devices 3.5 in Floppy Drive
> FD
> 
> Operating System Microsoft® Windows® XP Home Edition
> WHXP
> 
> Network Interface Integrated Intel® PRO 10/100 Ethernet
> IN
> 
> CD or DVD Drive Single Drive: 48x CD-RW / DVD-ROM Combo Drive
> 48COMBO
> 
> Sound Card Sound Blaster® Live! 24-bit ADVANCED HD Audio
> 
> Can you tell me if the video card I have is the problem, and if so how do I get the Radeon video card?
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!


This could either be you do not have enough free RAM to play the game OR your video card cannot handle the game. Also, try disabling any anti-virus and firewall programs.


----------



## CoasterFreak

oddcomp said:


> one more sim2 problem .. g go figure anyways
> the first problem after installing is i would get a box with a big ol red x in it
> followed teh "official" procedure to yank the sim2 out of the system
> re-installed and updated every driver i could find updates for
> 
> yay it loads.. sorta
> now it goes all teh way to where you select a neighborhood click any one of em
> even the start your own
> and it starts to load all teh flashing things in the back ground flash blah blah blah oh wait... things are stopping mouse pointer dissapears then you get a nice screen of grey/gree/black crosshatched pattern stuff and a error box that <going from vauge memory> something like nv4_ something something has failed please restart computer for a error report <obviously video issue> btw its a gforce2 mx 400 64 meg vid ram 1.5 gig amd athlon 256 ddr on board via sound for now and nothing of interest running in the back ground
> 
> now you click the clicky thing and it drops to the desktop
> and your faced with 800x600 4bit color until you reboot
> then everything loads as it should and you get the expected resolution and color depth that it should be <in this case 800x600 32 bit color >
> wifes computer unlike mine where the resolution is insanely hi
> 
> i got this as a xmas present for the wife . and when it works finally .. well then i get my thanks  so please hurry!


OK, well it seems like your video card or RAM is causing this problem. Also, make sure you have Direct-X 9 installed. Direct X is a MUST for Sims 2. And your video card must also accept Direct X.From what I see, you only have 256MB DDR RAM insalled on your system? I would upgrade to at least 512MB, although 1Gig is recommended for great gameplay.


----------



## CoasterFreak

CarolinaGurl said:


> Gosh, I just got The Sims 2 for Christmas and yesterday I had probs with the installation about the DirectX 9.0 dumb @$$ thing  . But then I upgraded Display Device and then Sims 2 WORKED! I was sooooo excited  then I was real mad cause the graphics were TERRIBLE and it loads sooo slow :down: ! *tear*tear* then I looked at the EA EAsyInfo and this is what it said:
> 
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows ME (Millennium Edition) Pass
> 
> System Memory: 120.5 Fail
> 
> Processor Speed: 1202.3 Pass
> 
> DirectX Version: 9.0c Pass 9.0c Pass
> 
> Display Device: S3 Graphics ProSavage Compaq Unknown Compatibility
> 
> Display Memory: 8.0 Fail
> 
> Display Driver: 4.14.10.0004-13.01.03 Unknown Compatibility
> 
> Sound Device: SoundMAX Digital Audio Pass
> 
> Sound Driver: 5.12.01.3019 Unknown Compatibility
> 
> So I really know that muh display memory is low and so is my system memory... but how can i fix this prob without spending any $$? Is there a way? PLZ HELP!!!!


Your computer is below average for the sims 2. It's like marginally passing. Your best bet would be to just get a brand new computer. Plus, you're running Win ME, the worst OS Microsoft ever created. Run over to Sam's, get yourself an E-Machines. Because to upgrade your current computer...well we're not going to go there. But if you really want to just upgrade, I suggest upgrading Operating System (if possible), Memory to at least 512 (If possible), and video card. Good luck.


----------



## CoasterFreak

KageChikara said:


> I got the Sims Two for Christmas, and installed it yesterday. It was working fine up until a couple of hours ago, when I tried to open the game and it gave me this message:
> 
> "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate."
> 
> I have Windows 98 SE
> 512 MB Ram
> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 400
> 
> I've gotten all the drivers for my card, run virus scan, uninstalled and reinstalled the program. We checked for all the stuff the site told us to check for. Every time, we get the same message. Its rather scary, truth be told. I have a very computer literate person here, so whatever level of advice you can give me would be great. I am really at my wit's end here.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kage


You got me...lol You can try running the game in windowed mode. Do this, right click on the sims 2 icon>at the end of the target line after the ", insert a space and type "-w" without the quotes.


----------



## CoasterFreak

ilovedh said:


> I have a problem with the sims 2 I can install it and all but when i tryto play it I get an error saying cd/dvd emulation was detected. Well I uninstalled al of the emulation progarms I have and it is still giving me the same error please e-mail me at happytinkerbell at kiwibox com


This is most commonly related to CloneCD. Disable it and then try to run the game again.


----------



## CoasterFreak

jammydodger4 said:


> I recieved Sims2 for christmas presents and have tried installing it, but when you load the game up and then click on a town or the how to play tutorial the screen flickers and everything jumbles together and flashes. The game then crashes. Very frustrating as i really want to play it
> 
> I have been to the microsoft website and tested my computer (it was on the top green bar- my computer is 2 months old) i have a geforce fx 5200 graphics card.
> 
> I have been to the gforce website and downloaded the lastest drivers and to the sims website to download the cd patch.
> 
> I have disabled my norton anti virus and my windows firewall
> 
> I have ended all the processess except those stated on the EA website
> 
> I have put my screen resolution on 800 by 600
> 
> It is still not working!
> 
> My computer stats are
> 
> Intel Xp, 3ghz, 512ram, 240mb used and 1003mb free, direct x 9c, nvidea geforce fx 5200,
> 
> Can anyone who also experienced these problems please help me? Any help would really be appreciated.as I really want to play this game!
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Michelle


Contact Maxis support via www.thesims2.com but before doing that, you can try running the game in windowed mode. do this: right-click on the sims 2 icon in the desktop and choose properties. From there, at the end of the target line, insert a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. If that doesn't work. Then proceed to contacting Maxis.


----------



## CoasterFreak

swimmerbuddy said:


> Hey there. I have a problem with The Sims 2. Whenever I minimize it then mximize it again, it freezes up and shows the sims loading blue screen with the spinning hour glass. *almost as annoying as the blue screen of death...* does everyone experience this problem or is it only me?


The game's not frozen. You just confuse it when you minimize it. You have to give it time. Lots and lots of time. For some reason the game gets very confused and conflicting when it gets minimized. Even on my computer I have to wait some time until it goes back to normal.


----------



## CoasterFreak

rickalee said:


> I am also having the same exact problem with my Hitachi DVD-ROM GD-8000.
> Can anyone help me? I have downloaded the newest driver for the drive and it still does not work.


That DVD-ROM has a reading problem. It can't read the disc fast enough for the installation to copy the files. Unfortunately there's no way around this except to purchase a new DVD-ROM (as far as I know.)


----------



## CoasterFreak

phsdancer37 said:


> I just recieved Sims 2 for Christmas. I was there with my Mom when she bought the game, we got it from Price Costco, which only carried the CD version. Well now I tried installing the game, disk one installed fine, up to 23%, then at first I was having problems getting disk 2 to install, so I found on another website to try and make a copy of the original disk, so I did, and disk 2 installed up till 49%, well now I try Disk 3, it doesn't work, I tried a copy of Disk 3, that doesn't work either. My computer does not freeze, neither does installation, but it just doesn't progress, but it doesn't give me an error box either. The file it is hung on is TSData\Control\control2.dat.
> 
> I have a laptop, I just got 4 months ago, I updated it last month when I was installing Madden on it, and updated it again today. I have also installed XP Service Pack 2 on my computer, I've heard this has caused some problems with others, could that be a reason?
> 
> One more thing, this isn't the first time this has happened, when Vacation expansion pack was released back 3 years ago, I got it, when I tried to load the 2nd CD it stopped and froze installation, soon after that I got a new computer, and on that one which was only a few months old, with Unleashed, disk 2, it did the exact same thing, on a different new computer, not once again it is doing it again. And Madden Disk 2 did the same thing, but I was finally able to get that to work the 3rd time I tried. I'm so frustrated with EA!!! I really want to play my game, and the EA support, doesn't respond quickly at all, so they're no help. You seem very helpful, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE help me!!! Thanks so much! ~Katie~


OK OK, calm down katie..lol Anyways, here's the problem. The CD-ROM is having problems copying the files from the CD to the hard drive. The drive isn't reading enough for the installtion. Think about it this way, you're running in a race and you have a partner (someone out of shape), they're not fast enough so you fail..kind of like the installtion. Try installing the game on a different computer. And if that still does not work, exchange the game for a new one. Good Luck.


----------



## James D

I am having the same problem with "KageChikara". When I play the game it crashes and asks me to terrminate. I have dowloaded lastest NVIDIA drivers, and I heard the problem might be with sound accerator. So I turned it off, and no problems(excpet for bad sound). But in due time It did crashs again....
My specs 
1.8 ghz
1024 mb ram
Gforce MX4000 64mb


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I dont think that your video card supports Direct X 9.0, I think yours is Direct X 7.0


----------



## suzukigrl427

i've been running sims 2 just fine on my computer since I bought it just after it came out. i have the cd version, because i did not have a dvd-rom in my computer...until I got one for Christmas. I didn't think this should make any difference, but I can't get the game to run now. I'm pretty sure my computer meets the requirements, because the game ran just fine before, and nothing has been added or removed except for the dvd-rom/cd burner replacing my old cd-rom. the dvd-rom attempts to load the game when i click on the icon, but fails to get past the splash screen. sometimes it locks up the computer, sometimes it doesn't. and if it tries for 20 minutes or so, it gives up saying there's a "program error" and that windows has to close the program.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

You could try to put your old CD ROM in the second 5.25'' bay if your computer has one, hook it up correctly and just use that to play your game.


----------



## ilovedh

I unistalled all of my cd/dvd writers and dycriptors and it still says the same thing 
What should I do?


----------



## CoasterFreak

suzukigrl427 said:


> i've been running sims 2 just fine on my computer since I bought it just after it came out. i have the cd version, because i did not have a dvd-rom in my computer...until I got one for Christmas. I didn't think this should make any difference, but I can't get the game to run now. I'm pretty sure my computer meets the requirements, because the game ran just fine before, and nothing has been added or removed except for the dvd-rom/cd burner replacing my old cd-rom. the dvd-rom attempts to load the game when i click on the icon, but fails to get past the splash screen. sometimes it locks up the computer, sometimes it doesn't. and if it tries for 20 minutes or so, it gives up saying there's a "program error" and that windows has to close the program.


Sims 2 is very picky. You can only play it on the CD/DVD drive that it was installed with. Don't ask me why, but thats what it does.


----------



## matt32

damn it and u why didnt u help me thuged ***** I did it all on my own u didnt do **** !!! good bye ::">PS. i borrowed my cousins disk 2 and it worked im samrter than ur dumb *** *****!!!           :


----------



## kt__08

hi, I'm having a lot of trouble trying to play the sims 2 and I'm getting really frustrated  And now as I look through all these sims forums trying to get it working , hearing all the cool things you can do , it makes me want to play even more!! so I hope someone can help me 

Okay , heres the story. We bought the Sims 2 about 2 or 3 months ago, and we couldn't get it to work on our old computer, The computer was crap , it crashed all the time so we just accepted the fact that we'd have to wait until we got a new computer. We took the game back.

Now, 2 weeks ago we bought this brand new computer, and then for christmas got the sims 2 again. We've installed it, and today I reinstalled it again, and still it doesn't work 

It goes through the little video thing at the start and then to the part where it says Sims 2 - chlorinating car pools, (etc, thats the only one I can remember) Then when it gets to what I assume is the last one, it stays on that for a second then , it either just restarts with no warning, or it goes to a weird messed up version of the desktop and gives 2 error messages , being something about the ialmrnt5 display driver, then saying it would have to restart, and it does. 

If I need to give the exact message I can try the game again , and write it down.

I am running Windows XP professional, and have about 52 gigs free (now that the game is installed) 

Please help!


----------



## kt__08

I got some more information. 

My computer:

Microsoft Windows XP Professional - Version 2002
Service pack 2 (which I just uninstalled because I've been told it can give problems) so now, service pack 1

Intel (R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40 GHZ
2.39 GHz 496MB of RAM
54.4 gb of hard drive free



The message says :

Windows Display driver stopped responding

The Ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functinality (sp?) The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to microsoft.

no dialog is displayed though..


----------



## Jackiefrost9

The whole message might help more but I think you are going to need to update your graphics card drivers. Also can you tell me what card you have?

If you don't know then I reccomend everest home edition. It will tell you most everything about your computer. Get it here:
http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en


----------



## kt__08

I posted the whole message there a second ago 

and I'm downloading that everest home thing right now ! Its 2% done , thanks so much


----------



## kt__08

and for the card, would it be the one under display adapters? if so then its :

Intel (R) 82865G Graphics Controller


----------



## timbo119

I have above all the requirements for sims2 and the game works perfectly untill a specific graphic appears during gameplay. ive found that my display driver crashes whenever the "cloud thing" appears above a sims when they get sad all of a sudden (the red thing).

Dell Inspiron 8200
Intel Pentium 2.00GHz
512 MB Ram 
Mobility Radeon 9000


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Yea thats the right one. Heres the lastest driver:
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...SFullName=Windows*+XP+Professional&submit=Go!
You can try and see if that helps.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

timbo119 - your graphics card doesn't support direct x 9, its only 8.1

Thats probably why you can almost run the game but it has some glitches. But im not sure on that.


----------



## kt__08

thanks jackiefrost, I'll try that!


----------



## timbo119

Thx Jackiefrost9 ill try that update but my dxdiag says i have directx 9.0c


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Then you probably do, I wasn't positive on that card.


----------



## Flrman1

matt32 said:


> damn it and u why didnt u help me thuged ***** I did it all on my own u didnt do **** !!! good bye ::">PS. i borrowed my cousins disk 2 and it worked im samrter than ur dumb *** *****!!!           :


Matt32. This is totally unacceptable behaviour. Consider this your first and final warning!


----------



## Shortstff101

Hey I need some help... I downloaded the Sims 2 finally!! YAY!! neway after that I starting loading it and it won't load because a box pops up saying "Unspecified Error" I don't kno what do can u help?


----------



## Skivvywaver

Shortstff101 said:


> Hey I need some help... I downloaded the Sims 2 finally!! YAY!! neway after that I starting loading it and it won't load because a box pops up saying "Unspecified Error" I don't kno what do can u help?


 Downloaded?? It is not a downloadable game unless you pirated it. If you did download it, we can't help you with it.


----------



## Shortstff101

SKivvywaver.... I meant installed... Im sorry i always mess up on my words but yah i installed it on my computer and whenever i try to load it a box saying "Unspecified Error" pops up... Im sorry for the confusion earlier... can u help me with this one?


----------



## kt__08

maybe they meant installed? If not, then :down:


----------



## Shortstff101

So kt_08 there is nothing I can do if i installed it?? cuz like he said it is not a downloadable game and I said download when I first entered it... but do u have ne idea on how to fix it... it's a box that pops up after I load the game saying "Unspecified error"


----------



## kt__08

sorry  I'm here to get help as well  The only thing I could reccomend would be, to reinstall? Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## Shortstff101

Hey no problem u tried... I will try and reinstall later.. thanks for the help though!  Well have a Good New Year!


----------



## James D

OK well, in reguards to the suggestion that the Gforce MX4000 can only go up yo direct x 7, I looked in Dxdiax and found that it says 9 or higher. When I lowered the sound acceleration I have less crashes. I played alot today, then when i went to save (after saving like 15 times already)....CRASH! ??? wierd!! any other suggestions...
James


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Is there a certain thing you are doing when it crashes?

Maybe swimming or working out or something?


----------



## James D

Thanks for replying. No, they are very random, at first the crashes happened when I felt the pc was stressed. Then I turned down sound accerator and no crashes,(well for a day) now when I save a game, and just a few mins. ago a random one happened. Its like the problem all over again!! Frusterating, I just got a baby son!
James D


----------



## CoasterFreak

matt32 said:


> damn it and u why didnt u help me thuged ***** I did it all on my own u didnt do **** !!! good bye ::">PS. i borrowed my cousins disk 2 and it worked im samrter than ur dumb *** *****!!!           :


well I'm sorry I'm not God and I don't have the answers to everything. Geez. You try to be helpful and this is the thanks you get. I'm sure your answer was somewhere in this thread..u just didn't look hard enough. God! :down:


----------



## CoasterFreak

Thanks for helpin out in this thread skivvy and jackie  I can't do what I did before again. I took too much time replyin to I think it was 7 or 8 people..lol


----------



## cheese

matt32 said:


> damn it and u why didnt u help me thuged ***** I did it all on my own u didnt do **** !!! good bye ::">PS. i borrowed my cousins disk 2 and it worked im samrter than ur dumb *** *****!!!           :


 you "outsmarted" someone over a game...i guess we should all bow down


----------



## Jackiefrost9

James D said:


> Thanks for replying. No, they are very random, at first the crashes happened when I felt the pc was stressed. Then I turned down sound accerator and no crashes,(well for a day) now when I save a game, and just a few mins. ago a random one happened. Its like the problem all over again!! Frusterating, I just got a baby son!
> James D


Well congrats on your son, whats his name?

As far as the Sims 2 problem, I dont know what could have caused that. Does it always happen when you have been playing for a while? It might be an overheating issue... maybe...

EJ:
Im always glad to help out, although I know I don't know as much about Maxis games as you do, this thread gets a ton of posts and it would be better to have 3 or 4 people on it rather than just you.


----------



## Goldie7

hey
ive been having a lot of troubles with this game. first i installed it onto my brothers computer which is almost identical to mine both are:
Pentium 4 2.80 GHz
ASUS P4800 SE Motherboard
512MB of RAM

and the only difference is in the graphics cards his is a Nvidia of some sort with a 128Mb of ram and mine is a ATI Radeon 9700 also with 128 MB of ram.

the game worked fine on his computer but now he is leaving so i uninstalled the game and installed it on my computer. everything went fine in the installation and so i tried to run the game....but it always locks up just at the end of ea animated screen and i have to ctrl alt delete out of it. i downloaded the latest patch, updated graphics and sound card drivers and double checked direct x version (9c) and yet the game refuses to work jamming in the same spot. i spend some time scouring gaming forums like this one and follow all the advice given ranging from reinstallation (done many times) to shutting down all un needed running processes. none of these solutions work. i use the -w and -no sound attatchments to check whether or not it is a sound card of graphics card issue but the game still jams on the same spot. i run two hard drives and have installed the game on both with no different result. i installed an earlier version of the catalyst drivers to see if it was the latest ones that were causing the problem but still no....

im pulling my hair out over this and cannot think of what to do. i have emailed EA tech support but so far no reply and im thinking of ringing them even though they charge $2.48 AU a minute which is a total rip off.

my systems specs are good enough to run half life 2 and doom 3 so im getting really peeved about not being able to play this game....

having spent a few ours searching the net, ive noticed that a lot of people are having trouble with this game and i am suprised that EA would ship a game containing known bugs (they even point some out in the read me).

thankyou in advance for your help

this makes me so angry (urge to kill rising)


----------



## ~Candy~

flrman1 said:


> Matt32. This is totally unacceptable behaviour. Consider this your first and final warning!


I'm just getting caught up. I expect a formal apology to thugedout to be your NEXT post, Matt32


----------



## 8max8

On the sims 2 which i got for christmas i have just had 2 babies. (they are both girls) i intended to call them lisa and emma but when i went to type i fumbled and hit return. this means they are now both called, baby girl.

is there anyway i can change thier names. i know i can delete them with the object moving cheat. i just wondered if there was any way i could re-name them?


----------



## tony_ack

Here's a new one...

The game crashes when i try to lay a foundation on a commercial plot. Sometimes it crashes whilst sizing the blueprint, sometimes it crashes when trying to lay it. A message comes up from windows, saying that the application has crashed and will be terminated. 

The system is:

AMD Athlon 3200
512 MB Ram
Sufficent HDD space
ATi Radeon 9600 SE (yes, the poo one)
Audigy 2 soundcard
Windows XP SP2

So far, I've tried the game windowed and with no sound, and the problem still occurs. I've downloaded the latest sound and video drivers, and the latest patch. I would try The Sims 2 techincal support, but the site appears down. This is the only time the computer crashes, so I doubt it's overheating. Help!


----------



## CoasterFreak

I'm skipping over posts on page 12 (jackie can you pick those up)
------------------


8max8 said:


> On the sims 2 which i got for christmas i have just had 2 babies. (they are both girls) i intended to call them lisa and emma but when i went to type i fumbled and hit return. this means they are now both called, baby girl.
> 
> is there anyway i can change thier names. i know i can delete them with the object moving cheat. i just wondered if there was any way i could re-name them?


To my knowledge there is currently no "in-game official" way to do it. The only way I would think you could do it is through a game hack or cheat. Visit modthesims2.com They have a bunch of hacks and cheats for the game.


----------



## brendee

i installed sims2 on wednesday and right away was having problems with adult skins. they are white with words writted on them like "halter tank top". the funny thing is that this only happens when i create an adult and not when i try to make an elder, teenager or toddler. any ideas???
i can still play the game no problems i just cannot see some of their clothing or skin tone.
brenda


----------



## CoasterFreak

tony_ack said:


> Here's a new one...
> 
> The game crashes when i try to lay a foundation on a commercial plot. Sometimes it crashes whilst sizing the blueprint, sometimes it crashes when trying to lay it. A message comes up from windows, saying that the application has crashed and will be terminated.
> 
> The system is:
> 
> AMD Athlon 3200
> 512 MB Ram
> Sufficent HDD space
> ATi Radeon 9600 SE (yes, the poo one)
> Audigy 2 soundcard
> Windows XP SP2
> 
> So far, I've tried the game windowed and with no sound, and the problem still occurs. I've downloaded the latest sound and video drivers, and the latest patch. I would try The Sims 2 techincal support, but the site appears down. This is the only time the computer crashes, so I doubt it's overheating. Help!


Could be overheating, but I do doubt it. Try not to run anything in the background while playing the game as TS2 uses ALOT of resources usually at least 606,000 K of Mem Usage. So it is very impt. that nothing else is running. Other than that, the best thing I can tell you to do is contact Maxis support via www.thesims2.com If they still dont help, come back here and I'll try my best to help you.


----------



## CoasterFreak

brendee said:


> i installed sims2 on wednesday and right away was having problems with adult skins. they are white with words writted on them like "halter tank top". the funny thing is that this only happens when i create an adult and not when i try to make an elder, teenager or toddler. any ideas???
> i can still play the game no problems i just cannot see some of their clothing or skin tone.
> brenda


This is probably a video/graphics problem. Please tell me your system specs (Processor, video card, memory, HDD space)


----------



## James D

Thanks again for the reply, Deric is his name, strapping young lad! I was playing fine again till a new person that had not used the phone yet, used the phone, then crash. I have tryed to pay more attention to crashes like this. Is this a big problem in Sims 2, when the game crashes when certain things happen? Are alot of other people experinceing the same problem? These questions are asked far to many times about a single game......Thanks
James D


----------



## kt__08

Hey, I'm still having trouble  

I uninstalled my service pack 2, and then now when I try to start it , it gives the error message :

Failed to initialize Direct3D. Please make sure Directx 9.0c has been installed on this system. The application will not terminate.

I downloaded directx 9 , twice.. , thinking it must not of worked the first time , but now it is still giving that message .. ugh!!


(In case you don't want to look back , my original error was that it would go to the splash screen where it says chlorinating car pools and then it would give this message :

The ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality (Sp?) The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to microsoft.

But no dialog ever came up.)

I downloaded the updated driver that someone reccomended, what do I do now? 

thanks for the help


----------



## James D

In requards to 8max8, this simplest thing to have done was to go back to Neiborhood Mode, and not save, then play up again till you have the babies again....I almost goofed aswell calling mine "balled head wonder"....... But since you were here and the problem happenend already, I think you already saved....if so then give up for adoption and have another....Sorry. 
James D


----------



## kt__08

Its Working!!!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

How did you fix it?


----------



## CoasterFreak

kt__08 said:


> Its Working!!!!!


Yea care to tell us how u fixed it so that if someone else has the same problem, we can help them.

Sims 2..has to be one of the most popular Christmas Presents this year.


----------



## howlincoyote

Ok, I have a problem.

I have the special DVD edition. I put the game in my DVD-RW drive, and install it. It installs fine, but when I try to run the game, it no longer recognizes the disk. I'm at a loss of what to do...help please?

I've went through all 13 pages of this thread, no such luck.


----------



## bichonfan

I am another receiver of Sims2 for xmas and cannot get it working properly. When I installed it , it was very slow and jumpy, I could not navigate around lots or neighbourhoods. After reading all threads and other message at EA found out we needed a better video card. Tech guys at store recommended 256mb DDR AGP. So bought GeForce FX 5500 .

Now when I start the game, I have vertical lines and red splotches every where. at one point the screen went black and white with a red block in the middle saying cilente and i had to softboot to get out. I have not gotten that screen again just the vertical lines and red splotches. I am sure its the video card as we put in another game and we have vertical lines on that too but no redness. But I do not not know if it could also be incompatiblilty with something else.
The very first time i started the game after the new card was installed all you could see was red tinge to the screen and vertical lines. After I took out the -w and nosound in the properties of Sims2 I got red splotches when i got to the neighbourhood {any neighbourhood} plus the vertical lines.
 
Specs on the computer is
1.20 GHz
512 MB of RAM
AMD Athlon Processor
Windows XP
Directx 9.0c
30822 MB free on hard drive
Norton Internet security 2005

norton was not turned off when we installed the card could that be the problem?, we have had lots of problems with norton and other programs.

Thanks for any help, oh and we did try it on our laptop and it crashed and we are still trying to get it back up and running {laptop not game lol}


----------



## brendee

brendee said:


> i installed sims2 on wednesday and right away was having problems with adult skins. they are white with words writted on them like "halter tank top". the funny thing is that this only happens when i create an adult and not when i try to make an elder, teenager or toddler. any ideas???
> i can still play the game no problems i just cannot see some of their clothing or skin tone.
> brenda


just wanted to update you guys...i uninstalled and reinstalled the game and my problem is gone. should have tried that a while ago. but thanks 
brenda


----------



## CoasterFreak

brendee said:


> just wanted to update you guys...i uninstalled and reinstalled the game and my problem is gone. should have tried that a while ago. but thanks
> brenda


Glad you solved it. I try to leave uninstalling and reinstalling as a last resort only because of the time it takes. But like I said, glad you solved the problem.


----------



## CoasterFreak

howlincoyote said:


> Ok, I have a problem.
> 
> I have the special DVD edition. I put the game in my DVD-RW drive, and install it. It installs fine, but when I try to run the game, it no longer recognizes the disk. I'm at a loss of what to do...help please?
> 
> I've went through all 13 pages of this thread, no such luck.


What's the exact error? Try taking the disc out. Restart the computer. THen when everything loads, insert the disc. Wait to see if the disc autoruns and then runs the game. It may be an autoplay problem. If that still doesn't work, you may have to uninstall and reinstall the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bichonfan said:


> I am another receiver of Sims2 for xmas and cannot get it working properly. When I installed it , it was very slow and jumpy, I could not navigate around lots or neighbourhoods. After reading all threads and other message at EA found out we needed a better video card. Tech guys at store recommended 256mb DDR AGP. So bought GeForce FX 5500 .
> 
> Now when I start the game, I have vertical lines and red splotches every where. at one point the screen went black and white with a red block in the middle saying cilente and i had to softboot to get out. I have not gotten that screen again just the vertical lines and red splotches. I am sure its the video card as we put in another game and we have vertical lines on that too but no redness. But I do not not know if it could also be incompatiblilty with something else.
> The very first time i started the game after the new card was installed all you could see was red tinge to the screen and vertical lines. After I took out the -w and nosound in the properties of Sims2 I got red splotches when i got to the neighbourhood {any neighbourhood} plus the vertical lines.
> 
> 
> Specs on the computer is
> 1.20 GHz
> 512 MB of RAM
> AMD Athlon Processor
> Windows XP
> Directx 9.0c
> 30822 MB free on hard drive
> Norton Internet security 2005
> 
> norton was not turned off when we installed the card could that be the problem?, we have had lots of problems with norton and other programs.
> 
> Thanks for any help, oh and we did try it on our laptop and it crashed and we are still trying to get it back up and running {laptop not game lol}


Try to update the Video driver, and are you sure that your card is compatible with your motherboard?


----------



## howlincoyote

_Originally Posted by howlincoyote
Ok, I have a problem.

I have the special DVD edition. I put the game in my DVD-RW drive, and install it. It installs fine, but when I try to run the game, it no longer recognizes the disk. I'm at a loss of what to do...help please?

I've went through all 13 pages of this thread, no such luck. _



thugedout said:


> What's the exact error? Try taking the disc out. Restart the computer. THen when everything loads, insert the disc. Wait to see if the disc autoruns and then runs the game. It may be an autoplay problem. If that still doesn't work, you may have to uninstall and reinstall the game.


Okay, we installed it on this machine, and when we tried to run it, it said, "Please insert the correct CD-Rom, click OK, and restart application." Exact wording, just checked again. We tried everything we could think of, restarting, changing settings, cleaning the DVD and the lens on the drive, and it still had the same error. We installed it on another machine and it ran fine, in fact it is still running fine the day after the install. So far we've uninstalled and reinstalled twice now, and we've gotten the game to work exactly once, on the middle install, by just placing the DVD in the drive and letting autoplay take over, but that has only worked once out of around twelve tries. Some before, some after.

System specs on the machine it doesn't run on:
XP Home edition, 5.1 build 2600
Bios date: 7/18/02 ver 08.00.00
Intel Pentium 4 2.0 gHz
510 MB ram
Page File (whatever the heck that is): 222 MB used, 1027 MB available
Direct X v. 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Video card: nVidia Geforce FX 5700 driver date 9/24/03
Plenty of HD space (20 gigs free on every drive/partition)

System specs on the machine it does run on (be prepared for humor)
Windows 98 SE
AMD Duron processor 1.6 gHz, but only recognizes at 1.2 from motherboard
256 MB ram
7 gigs on install drive, 2 gigs on C drive (before)
ATI Radeon 8500 128 MB vid card

On the non-working computer we've even tried installing the patch, although we didn't think it would work, and we were right, it didn't, but it realized the DVD was in the drive, at least.


----------



## musicgirl713

I know y'all are just so excited about recieving yet another Sims 2 problem, lol, but here goes...

I've had my Sims 2 game since it came out and ran it with vitually no problems. For Christmas, I got an Apple IPOD and belatedly realized that it required a higher windows than 98se, so last night, I bought XP (with SP2) and upgraded my computer.... now, my Sims 2 doesn't play. The white The Sims 2 splash screen pops up and then goes away and nothing else happens. What could be my problem?

System Specs:
OS: XP with SP2
HHD: 15 Gig
512 DDR Ram
NVedia GForce something (I forgot the exact model, but I doubt it's the problem since it worked fine before)

Thanks for your help!

Laura


----------



## Jackiefrost9

howlincoyote said:


> _Originally Posted by howlincoyote
> Ok, I have a problem.
> 
> I have the special DVD edition. I put the game in my DVD-RW drive, and install it. It installs fine, but when I try to run the game, it no longer recognizes the disk. I'm at a loss of what to do...help please?
> 
> I've went through all 13 pages of this thread, no such luck. _
> 
> Okay, we installed it on this machine, and when we tried to run it, it said, "Please insert the correct CD-Rom, click OK, and restart application." Exact wording, just checked again. We tried everything we could think of, restarting, changing settings, cleaning the DVD and the lens on the drive, and it still had the same error. We installed it on another machine and it ran fine, in fact it is still running fine the day after the install. So far we've uninstalled and reinstalled twice now, and we've gotten the game to work exactly once, on the middle install, by just placing the DVD in the drive and letting autoplay take over, but that has only worked once out of around twelve tries. Some before, some after.
> 
> System specs on the machine it doesn't run on:
> XP Home edition, 5.1 build 2600
> Bios date: 7/18/02 ver 08.00.00
> Intel Pentium 4 2.0 gHz
> 510 MB ram
> Page File (whatever the heck that is): 222 MB used, 1027 MB available
> Direct X v. 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> Video card: nVidia Geforce FX 5700 driver date 9/24/03
> Plenty of HD space (20 gigs free on every drive/partition)
> 
> System specs on the machine it does run on (be prepared for humor)
> Windows 98 SE
> AMD Duron processor 1.6 gHz, but only recognizes at 1.2 from motherboard
> 256 MB ram
> 7 gigs on install drive, 2 gigs on C drive (before)
> ATI Radeon 8500 128 MB vid card
> 
> On the non-working computer we've even tried installing the patch, although we didn't think it would work, and we were right, it didn't, but it realized the DVD was in the drive, at least.


Are there 2 disks? If so try inserting the other disk. lol probably won't fix it but it's worth a try.


----------



## howlincoyote

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Are there 2 disks? If so try inserting the other disk. lol probably won't fix it but it's worth a try.


The other disk is a bonus disk, and yes, we did try, but to no avail.


----------



## bichonfan

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Try to update the Video driver, and are you sure that your card is compatible with your motherboard?


new video card is GEForce 5500

We have updated the video card and driver already to no avail. We have a chipset VIA KT133,
PHoenix BIOS 4.0 release 6.0g 
but can not find any updates for it or any info so far, does anyone know where we can find updates for the above.
BFG tech were no help other than to say update everything without telling me how to do it or find it.

Thanks


----------



## howlincoyote

May have fixed the problem... Took the disk out, shut the computer completely down and off, turned it back on, let everything load and put the disc in, and it autoplayed fine. Only once, though, not sure if it'll keep working.


----------



## amazinglarry

Hi, has anyone else had this problem with the Sims 2? Loading the game works fine, but when I go into a neighborhood, the colors are messed up. Instead of the normal colors, everything is flashing red and black. I have DirectX 9.0c installed and ran all the diagnostics on it, it seems to be working fine. I also re-installed it after downloading it from Microsoft and that didn't do any good. My video card is an ATI Radeon 7200 with 64MB. I have the latest drivers installed (released 11/30/04). Other than that my system is a P4 2.41 GHz, 512 MB RAM, plenty of hard drive space free, Windows XP Professional with Service Pack 2. I have tried running the game in a window and it still has the same problem. I have also tried disabling all the other software I am running, but that didn't help either. If anyone has any suggestions, please reply. I assume it is something with my video card, but the sims 2 web site specifically says that the Radeon 7200 is supported. Should I just buy a new video card? Has anyone had any similar problems with newer ATI Radeon cards? Thanks!
amazinglarry


----------



## Jackiefrost9

howlincoyote said:


> May have fixed the problem... Took the disk out, shut the computer completely down and off, turned it back on, let everything load and put the disc in, and it autoplayed fine. Only once, though, not sure if it'll keep working.


Let us know if it stops working.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

musicgirl713 said:


> I know y'all are just so excited about recieving yet another Sims 2 problem, lol, but here goes...
> 
> I've had my Sims 2 game since it came out and ran it with vitually no problems. For Christmas, I got an Apple IPOD and belatedly realized that it required a higher windows than 98se, so last night, I bought XP (with SP2) and upgraded my computer.... now, my Sims 2 doesn't play. The white The Sims 2 splash screen pops up and then goes away and nothing else happens. What could be my problem?
> 
> System Specs:
> OS: XP with SP2
> HHD: 15 Gig
> 512 DDR Ram
> NVedia GForce something (I forgot the exact model, but I doubt it's the problem since it worked fine before)
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Laura


Try to follow the advice given in your thread "win xp problems" and reinstall xp from scratch the way they told you to. Then reinstall the sims 2 and I'm bettin it will work.


----------



## phillygurl

imadude10 said:


> something i want to say.
> 
> there is a special edition DVD version which you NEED to have a DVD drive to play on. there is also the normal version that can be played with any drive as long as it meets speed req. my sis and i bought DVD version + thought it just had extra DVD.
> 
> just a tip.


I got the same DVD edition for Christmas and bought a DVD drive for my computer. But, I was going to return the drive cause my sis thought I didn't need one to play the game. Thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

That wouldn't have been good


----------



## James D

Oh hey, EA support finally worte back after like...well a long time. 
They said this "First of all, your video card cannot support the game. The game requires at least GeForce MX 420, which is a T&L capable video card. And if your video card is non-T&L, you should have at least 2.0 GHz of processor." To recall I had the Gforce MX4000 and 1.8 Ghz, so not sure what T&L means tho. ANywho, if you got the same card as me and you are having random crashes, that is why! 
James D


----------



## Jackiefrost9

So I was right when I said your card didn't support it?
lol well im glad you got the problem fixed.


----------



## carlhunter

i have just purchased The Sims 2 (at a large cost to a student) and it doesn't work! i have been through all the FAQ's on the EA Games/Maxis/Sims2 websites and nothing is there to help me!.

My problem is:
I install the game successfully and when i go to play it, it doesn't run. All the appears is a box with nothing wrote in it, just a red cross and an OK button!

My Stats:
Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz
512Mb RAM
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
120GB HDD
Windows XP Home Edition SP2

Please could you help me as £40 (english pounds) is alot of money and i just want this to work so much!

Thanks in advance

I Have a print screen of the problem, but i cannot post the link here...

:down: !!!??? :up: !!!???


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Private Message me with the link


----------



## carlhunter

erm... it wont let me! says am not privlidged enough!!! :S


----------



## carlhunter

wait i got it!


----------



## carlhunter

I have sent the print screen to you Jackie Frost!


----------



## droogiefret

amazinglarry said:


> Hi, has anyone else had this problem with the Sims 2? Loading the game works fine, but when I go into a neighborhood, the colors are messed up. Instead of the normal colors, everything is flashing red and black. I have DirectX 9.0c installed and ran all the diagnostics on it, it seems to be working fine. I also re-installed it after downloading it from Microsoft and that didn't do any good. My video card is an ATI Radeon 7200 with 64MB. I have the latest drivers installed (released 11/30/04). Other than that my system is a P4 2.41 GHz, 512 MB RAM, plenty of hard drive space free, Windows XP Professional with Service Pack 2. I have tried running the game in a window and it still has the same problem. I have also tried disabling all the other software I am running, but that didn't help either. If anyone has any suggestions, please reply. I assume it is something with my video card, but the sims 2 web site specifically says that the Radeon 7200 is supported. Should I just buy a new video card? Has anyone had any similar problems with newer ATI Radeon cards? Thanks!
> amazinglarry


Yes. This is exactly my problem too - I don't know whether to be pleased to find a fellow sufferer or cry with frustration at the day I've spent trying to get this game loaded. I have a Radeon 9000 on HP Pavilion 2.53 GHz, Windows XP and RAM and Disk space OK. ... we could be twins. Reloading Direct X doesn't work (either from disk or Microsoft site). '-w' toggle makes no difference, neither does updating drivers (now 6.14.10.6497 30/11/04). If you find a fix please post here and I'll do the same.
- droogie


----------



## Jackiefrost9

here is carlhunters screen print


----------



## goboomboom

I need help installing Sims2 onto my computer. I bought the DVD edition, and yes, I do have a DVD drive on my computer. But it still won't load for some reason. I know it isn't a faulty disc because when I tried to install it on my other computer, it worked fine. What gives? Is there something wrong with my DVD drive then? Thanks for your help!


----------



## bichonfan

That was my problem also, flashing red and black splotches with some vertical lines once i go into a neighbourhood.
I think we have finally figured it out, that the motherboard is not capeable of supporting the new video card. After many searches and researches of web sites we finally found the specs on the motherboard bios. Apparently the motherboard power supply is too weak to support the video card, it needed 250 and the board had a max of 185. So now we either have to get a new computer or return the game! My computer is 2 years old with upgrades including RAM.
New video card has now been returned and more than likely the game too


----------



## crhami266

I am having the same problem. I can't get it to work in my computer but yet I can get it to work in my friends computer. There is nothing wrong with my dvd rom because it will pick up dvd's and play them. I have tryed another dvd program on my computer too but still won't work. so whats up with this. I hope someone can help us if not I will be calling EA Games to see whats up. Can't find any thing in EA Games site either about this. Wish you luck!


----------



## amazinglarry

I don't know about that...my power supply is easily good enough to meet the specs of my video card and I still have that problem. And my video card works fine with every other game I have tried it with. If there was a compatibility issue with the power supply (or with the motherboard in general) I'd expect it not to work with any games period.

I should also mention that I tried installing the latest game patch from the sims 2 web site and that didn't help either. Anyone else have any ideas?
amazinglarry



bichonfan said:


> That was my problem also, flashing red and black splotches with some vertical lines once i go into a neighbourhood.
> I think we have finally figured it out, that the motherboard is not capeable of supporting the new video card. After many searches and researches of web sites we finally found the specs on the motherboard bios. Apparently the motherboard power supply is too weak to support the video card, it needed 250 and the board had a max of 185. So now we either have to get a new computer or return the game! My computer is 2 years old with upgrades including RAM.
> New video card has now been returned and more than likely the game too


----------



## edactic

I have an athlon 1.2 Ghz machine with 384 meg 100 Mhz SDRAM and a 7200 RPM hard drive. Radeon 9600 AGP card (128 bit version) with 128 meg. This radeon card is a recent upgrade, and video is now very good and fast, but it seems that the game really thrashes the hard drive a lot, and sometimes it takes a _long_ time to perform certain steps, such as loading a family. What I need to know is this: Should I spend $125 bucks to upgrade memory to mobo's max of 768 Meg? Will the game's performance improve substantially? Or should I spend $250 bucks and upgrade to a new mobo, DDR memory, with a Sempron 3000 level processor? Along these lines, can you suggest a more realistic set of system requirements than what's on the SIM2 website?... in other words, a "this will truly run the game just fine" configuration that doesn't necessarily have to make the hard core gamer happy? Thank you!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

OK Every who has poka dots and stripes on thier screen tell we what motherboard you have and also tell me if your video card is a PCI/AGP/PCI Express, if it is an AGP tell me if its 4X or 8X. You can visit your manufacture's web page or use one of the following programs to find out:
Bellarc Advisor
Everest Home edition


----------



## Jackiefrost9

goboomboom said:


> I need help installing Sims2 onto my computer. I bought the DVD edition, and yes, I do have a DVD drive on my computer. But it still won't load for some reason. I know it isn't a faulty disc because when I tried to install it on my other computer, it worked fine. What gives? Is there something wrong with my DVD drive then? Thanks for your help!


What DVD drive do you have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

edactic said:


> I have an athlon 1.2 Ghz machine with 384 meg 100 Mhz SDRAM and a 7200 RPM hard drive. Radeon 9600 AGP card (128 bit version) with 128 meg. This radeon card is a recent upgrade, and video is now very good and fast, but it seems that the game really thrashes the hard drive a lot, and sometimes it takes a _long_ time to perform certain steps, such as loading a family. What I need to know is this: Should I spend $125 bucks to upgrade memory to mobo's max of 768 Meg? Will the game's performance improve substantially? Or should I spend $250 bucks and upgrade to a new mobo, DDR memory, with a Sempron 3000 level processor? Along these lines, can you suggest a more realistic set of system requirements than what's on the SIM2 website?... in other words, a "this will truly run the game just fine" configuration that doesn't necessarily have to make the hard core gamer happy? Thank you!


Im betting that the game will improve, but it also could be your processor that is holding you back. Another 512 stick of RAM will only cost about 80 bucks. I would wait for a second opinion on that though.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

carlhunter said:


> i have just purchased The Sims 2 (at a large cost to a student) and it doesn't work! i have been through all the FAQ's on the EA Games/Maxis/Sims2 websites and nothing is there to help me!.
> 
> My problem is:
> I install the game successfully and when i go to play it, it doesn't run. All the appears is a box with nothing wrote in it, just a red cross and an OK button!
> 
> My Stats:
> Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz
> 512Mb RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
> 120GB HDD
> Windows XP Home Edition SP2
> 
> Please could you help me as £40 (english pounds) is alot of money and i just want this to work so much!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> I Have a print screen of the problem, but i cannot post the link here...
> 
> :down: !!!??? :up: !!!???


I just had a thought, It could be that the sims 2 is detecting that clone CD and any other programs like it on your computer, so it wont run while those are on there... maybe


----------



## carlhunter

> i have just purchased The Sims 2 (at a large cost to a student) and it doesn't work! i have been through all the FAQ's on the EA Games/Maxis/Sims2 websites and nothing is there to help me!.
> 
> My problem is:
> I install the game successfully and when i go to play it, it doesn't run. All the appears is a box with nothing wrote in it, just a red cross and an OK button!
> 
> My Stats:
> Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz
> 512Mb RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
> 120GB HDD
> Windows XP Home Edition SP2
> 
> Please could you help me as £40 (english pounds) is alot of money and i just want this to work so much!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> I Have a print screen of the problem, but i cannot post the link here...
> 
> !!!??? !!!???


hmmm... i have clone CD n DVD installed on the computer.... what should i do then? ive emailed EA Tech Support with the same information i have posted here!

This is not on really because i've spent my money on this game, and not to work! its terrible considering it works on all my friends PC's and my neighbours!!!!! THis PC am tryin 2 get it to work on is BRAND NEW, CUSTOM MADE!!!!!!! so there is nothing dodgy going on with it or anything! SHEESSH!!! SOMEBODY HELP ME!

(my print screnn is on the previious page/a few posts back! :up:


----------



## carlhunter

also my neighbour has clone CD on his PC aswell!


----------



## droogiefret

Jackiefrost9 said:


> OK Every who has poka dots and stripes on thier screen tell we what motherboard you have and also tell me if your video card is a PCI/AGP/PCI Express, if it is an AGP tell me if its 4X or 8X. You can visit your manufacture's web page or use one of the following programs to find out:
> Bellarc Advisor
> Everest Home edition


My video card is Radeon 9000 PCI - I'm not sure how to get motherboard info -sorry.
Extra info tho'. I'm not getting vertical stripes - it's as if neighbourhood backgrounds are all red - different shades of red but no other colours. Colours for other game artefacts (e.g. controls) are fine. I recognise amazing larry's experience exactly.
On another forum I found someone complaining of the same problem with a different game (Doom I think) they could only solve it by dropping back to XP service pack 1 with a directX version less than c (no info on their video card). I get the problem with service pack 1 and with service pack 2 (tried this upgrade last night). I'm not sure how to try less than directx 9c (especially since game book says it's required and am I right in thinking 9c can't be deleted once installed?). I'm suspecting an incompatibility between Radeon and directx9c - but where to go from there I don't know. 
- droogie


----------



## amazinglarry

Hi,
I don't have polka dots and stripes per se, but I think you are talking about the problem I described a few posts up... That is, the colors are wrong when you load up a neighborhood. Everything shows up flashing through various shades of red and black. As far as I can tell the shape of the objects and everything looks right, it's just the colors that are wrong and flashing.

I have an Abit SG-72 motherboard and my video card is an ATI Radeon 7200. It's an AGP card and it is 4x, which is supported by my motherboard according to the manual. Thanks for your help,
amazinglarry



Jackiefrost9 said:


> OK Every who has poka dots and stripes on thier screen tell we what motherboard you have and also tell me if your video card is a PCI/AGP/PCI Express, if it is an AGP tell me if its 4X or 8X. You can visit your manufacture's web page or use one of the following programs to find out:
> Bellarc Advisor
> Everest Home edition


----------



## amazinglarry

Yes, this looks like exactly like my problem! I think your explanation sounds right on...it sounds to me like a driver/software issue, not a hardware issue. The thing that puzzles me, though, is that EA Games has our video cards on their list of cards that are supported by the game! You would think that if there is a compatibility problem between ATI Radeon drivers and Direct X 9c then someone would have noticed it during testing of the game, and maybe removed those cards from the list. I also wonder why everyone with a Radeon card (or at least with the two models we have) doesn't have the same problem? Or maybe they all do...does anyone out there have the game working with a Radeon video card? If you do, please let us know what version of the drivers you have. I currently have the newest ones (which comes with Catalyst 4.12), but I also tried rolling back as far as Catalyst 4.08 but I still had the same problem.

amazinglarry



droogiefret said:


> My video card is Radeon 9000 PCI - I'm not sure how to get motherboard info -sorry.
> Extra info tho'. I'm not getting vertical stripes - it's as if neighbourhood backgrounds are all red - different shades of red but no other colours. Colours for other game artefacts (e.g. controls) are fine. I recognise amazing larry's experience exactly.
> On another forum I found someone complaining of the same problem with a different game (Doom I think) they could only solve it by dropping back to XP service pack 1 with a directX version less than c (no info on their video card). I get the problem with service pack 1 and with service pack 2 (tried this upgrade last night). I'm not sure how to try less than directx 9c (especially since game book says it's required and am I right in thinking 9c can't be deleted once installed?). I'm suspecting an incompatibility between Radeon and directx9c - but where to go from there I don't know.
> - droogie


----------



## bichonfan

Jackiefrost9 said:


> OK Every who has poka dots and stripes on thier screen tell we what motherboard you have and also tell me if your video card is a PCI/AGP/PCI Express, if it is an AGP tell me if its 4X or 8X. You can visit your manufacture's web page or use one of the following programs to find out:
> Bellarc Advisor
> Everest Home edition


asus motherboard version a7v-vm version 1.02
agp 8x video card

I returned the Ge force 5500 video card and bought ge force2 mx400 because of the power supply difficulties, and we have some success with the game! Well We have actually gone into a lot with no red splotches or stripes just haven't had time to really get into the game so no idea how well this card will work.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Everyone:

- Go into dxdiag (start, run, dxdiag) and check that DirectDraw acceleration, Direct3D acceleration, and AGP Texture acceleration ar all marked as enabled.
- Run all graphics tests and make sure there are no errors.
- Try uninstalling DirectX 9.0c and reinstalling using the cut and paste method found here.


----------



## amazinglarry

I've done this already...reinstalling DirectX didn't fix the problem, all 3 options are enabled, and all the graphic tests pass with no problems.
amazinglarry



Jackiefrost9 said:


> Everyone:
> 
> - Go into dxdiag (start, run, dxdiag) and check that DirectDraw acceleration, Direct3D acceleration, and AGP Texture acceleration ar all marked as enabled.
> - Run all graphics tests and make sure there are no errors.
> - Try uninstalling DirectX 9.0c and reinstalling using the cut and paste method found here.


----------



## carlhunter

ive done al lthat aswell!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Make sure that NO programs are running in the background. This includes antivirus', spyware-checkers, firewalls, you get the idea. See if that fixes it.


----------



## amazinglarry

I tried that too...no luck.
amazinglarry



Jackiefrost9 said:


> Make sure that NO programs are running in the background. This includes antivirus', spyware-checkers, firewalls, you get the idea. See if that fixes it.


----------



## kt__08

Sorry I took so long to reply , but heres how I fixed it 

I went to start - search - for files and folders, then , under where to search , I put the game (drive d) then I searched for DXSETUP.EXE 
(It should work without the .exe as well ) and then when the icon came up I double clicked it and installed the direct x!  

Hope that will help someone else who has the same problem.


----------



## musicgirl713

carlhunter said:


> i have just purchased The Sims 2 (at a large cost to a student) and it doesn't work! i have been through all the FAQ's on the EA Games/Maxis/Sims2 websites and nothing is there to help me!.
> 
> My problem is:
> I install the game successfully and when i go to play it, it doesn't run. All the appears is a box with nothing wrote in it, just a red cross and an OK button!
> 
> My Stats:
> Intel Celeron D 2.66GHz
> 512Mb RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
> 120GB HDD
> Windows XP Home Edition SP2
> 
> Please could you help me as £40 (english pounds) is alot of money and i just want this to work so much!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> I Have a print screen of the problem, but i cannot post the link here...
> 
> :down: !!!??? :up: !!!???


I don't know if this has anything at all to do with your problem or not, but when I was researching a problem of my own, I noticed on the Microsoft website something about games not running on computers with Ulead software installed. There is a file that is a part of Ulead and causes conflicts with some games. I don't have the link - all I know is that I searched under XP SP2 and searched 'sims 2 won't run' or something to that affect. You might want to try that. I think they're recommended solution was to remove the certain file - it won't hurt your Ulead software and it might cause the game to load.

Sorry if this doesn't work - I don't know much about these things - your screenshot just caught my attention because I saw you had various Ulead software on your computer, so I thought I would pass along what I saw.

Good luck!


----------



## carlhunter

hmm thank you! i acutally have some ulead software running on the computer.... but what do i need to do to make this work? what file do i remove and where du i search for this informatiom?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

If you are able to re-install the Ulead software then just unistall it and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Adoreme1415

Okay. i installed Sims 2 and when i begin the game I get the message saying there is a problem finding a DirectX captable.... the thing is I installed the DirectX version 9.0 and it still wont work....


----------



## Jackiefrost9

This sounds like a problem with your video card. Find out what video card you have, you can use Everest Home Edition  to find this. Tell me what its called.


----------



## bichonfan

bichonfan said:


> asus motherboard version a7v-vm version 1.02
> agp 8x video card
> 
> I returned the Ge force 5500 video card and bought ge force2 mx400 because of the power supply difficulties, and we have some success with the game! Well We have actually gone into a lot with no red splotches or stripes just haven't had time to really get into the game so no idea how well this card will work.


Just to let everyone know the game is working fine! yahoo, not sure what the problem was with the video card but getting the cheaper one did the job!
thanks for everyone's advice


----------



## biggrobbstud

i have downloaded updated drivers and it still wont play.im guessin my video card is garbage. s3 graphics prosavageddr. its a laptop so im guessin im sol. help if u can


----------



## amazinglarry

Hi,
My mother-in-law wants to play the Sims 2 but it runs terribly on her computer, which has 256MB of RAM and only a 32MB video card. She wants to spend minimal money to make the game run adequately, which means either upgrading to 512MB RAM or a video card with either 64MB or 128MB depending on price. Her CPU is an Intel P4 but I am not sure how many GHz the processor is. Does anyone have any experience with running the game on a similar machine? What would make the bigger difference for this game, the video or RAM upgrade? Thanks for your help.
amazinglarry


----------



## Jackiefrost9

It wont cost much to upgrade 128mb of ram and a 64mb video card.
Heres some RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=20-141-169&depa=1


----------



## Jackiefrost9

and this video is basically the lowest you could go:
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-102-318&depa=1


----------



## biggrobbstud

2


biggrobbstud said:


> i have downloaded updated drivers and it still wont play.im guessin my video card is garbage. s3 graphics prosavageddr. its a laptop so im guessin im sol. help if u can


has anybody ever had to upgrade this video card before. is it possible at all


----------



## carlhunter

Hi Everyone!

Thanks to everybody who helped me, because EA tech support are absolutly USELESS!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, my problem was having Ulead software installed on my computer, which happened to be a copying/dvd creating software, so anyway, it works now! wooo!! only two weeks since i bought the damn game!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

glad we could help


----------



## Jackiefrost9

biggrobbstud said:


> 2
> has anybody ever had to upgrade this video card before. is it possible at all


Well its integrated into the chipset, so i dont know if you could upgrade. What laptop do you have?


----------



## simsnerd

Quote:
Originally Posted by swimmerbuddy
Hey there. I have a problem with The Sims 2. Whenever I minimize it then mximize it again, it freezes up and shows the sims loading blue screen with the spinning hour glass. *almost as annoying as the blue screen of death...* does everyone experience this problem or is it only me?

The game's not frozen. You just confuse it when you minimize it. You have to give it time. Lots and lots of time. For some reason the game gets very confused and conflicting when it gets minimized. Even on my computer I have to wait some time until it goes back to normal.

PLEASE HELP ME!!!! I dont know what happened, i did the same thing but then my sims loaded and for some reason..the bottom screen where the sims are shown and where you can save..was gone! What did i do? Now i cant save my game! Please Help. If i cant fix it now, please help so i know for future reference.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Guess who's back  Sorry I've been real busy, but now you guys have a lot (not all) of my attention.


----------



## CoasterFreak

simsnerd said:


> swimmerbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there. I have a problem with The Sims 2. Whenever I minimize it then mximize it again, it freezes up and shows the sims loading blue screen with the spinning hour glass. *almost as annoying as the blue screen of death...* does everyone experience this problem or is it only me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thugedout said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game's not frozen. You just confuse it when you minimize it. You have to give it time. Lots and lots of time. For some reason the game gets very confused and conflicting when it gets minimized. Even on my computer I have to wait some time until it goes back to normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME!!!! I dont know what happened, i did the same thing but then my sims loaded and for some reason..the bottom screen where the sims are shown and where you can save..was gone! What did i do? Now i cant save my game! Please Help. If i cant fix it now, please help so i know for future reference.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, you probable have to exit and restart the game. You might not be able to save in your current state. In that case, you are going to lose your current session. Sorry.


----------



## simsnerd

Yeah, i figured so i closed it down last night. Thanks for your help anyways!  :up:


----------



## Angelg8888

Okay, new question. I have installed TS2 on my computer and decided to buy a new graphics card. We ended up buying a GeForce 5500. The graphics are great, but unfortunately, after about 5 minutes of game time, my computer completely reboots (doesn't matter what I'm doing). I downloaded all sorts of drivers (new ones, old ones--all the same result). I went to EA's website and their boards said that TS2 only runs on certain GeForce cards--and the 5500 was not one of them. 

My specs: 
OS: Win XP (service pack 2)
Memory: 512.5
Processor Speed: 1666.2
DirectX: 9.0c
Video Card: MSI MS-StarForce GeForce FX5500 (Nvidia)
Current Driver: 6.14.10.6681 (new enough to work w/ Win XP, supposedly)
Soudnd Device: Creative Sound Blaster PCI
Driver: 5.1.3612.0

Any help is greatly appreciated. I really don't want to have to buy a new processor (which is the next step if this doesn't work. I've already had to send back one video card because it came broken). Thanks.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I dont think the processor is your problem. The sims 2 puts a lot of stress on your system. Make sure that when you run it there is nothing running in the background, not even your antivirus.


----------



## Angelg8888

Thanks for replying so quickly. I've done that and I STILL crash my system after only 5-10 minutes. Any other ideas? I'm really stressed out about it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

make sure that your system is staying cool, an easy way to measure the temp is by using speedfan. its not good for much else though...

If you can tell me the temp when it crashes.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Your system is either overheating or your using waaaaaaaaay too much memory. Spyare and adware runs in the background and uses up a lot of memory. I would suggest scanning your computer with adaware and spybot and ensuring you do not have any form of spyware or adware.


----------



## klindshill

I am hoping you can help me. I installed TS 2 with no issues. When I try to play the game I get the please insert the correct cd rom and restart application error. I am putting the correct one in. I have also exchanged the cd's again. I still cant get it to work. I know that I have well above the system requirements. yesterday I had my entire pc upgraded. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Try re-installing it with the new cd.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Wait we had this problem a few posts back.

Take out the CD.
Restart your computer.
wait untill EVERYTHING loads, then insert the cd and play.


----------



## klindshill

I did do that numerous times. I still cant get it to work. I also uninstalled and reinstalled about 10 times. I even went back to the store and got another copy. It is fine until I go to play it. I can see a white screen with the logo. Then I get that error message that says wrong disk.


----------



## Angelg8888

I don't know what the temp is when it crashes--I'll have to double check (if I can). What are some good ways to stop it from overheating?

I'm fairly sure it's not spyware considering I scan constantly using Norton and another spybot detector program. I'll try to check that again, anyway.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

You can scan using spybot and Ad-aware, those work great.

If the problem is overheating, you can install another case fan or a CPU fan if you dont have one. They also make Graphics card fans you can install. Any of these cost about 20 bucks or less.


----------



## o.0

What would be a good graphic card to upgrade to to play sims 2? Currently I have Intel(R)82845G/GL Graphics Controller. I also have 128 ram which tells u right off I cant possibley play it without being slow. So any info you can answer ill be greatful.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I dont even think you can play it with 128 mb ram... nope minimum is 256. a stick of 256 isnt very expensive though. How much would you like to spend on the graphics card?


----------



## CoasterFreak

NOTHING lower than a GeForce FX 5200 or compatible card. (I'm not sure what the ATI alternative would be) At least 128MB DDR on the card. Upgrade computer memory to at least 512MB for decent playing performance. Good Luck.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

yea what he said.


----------



## o.0

Thanks. Not more then a hundred (because im poor) But anything I think would be better then this. I bought Sims 2 and it played but it was so slow it took them 5mins to walk somewhere. So i really need to upgrade


----------



## Jackiefrost9

not more than 100 huh...
you wont get 512 ram AND a graphics card for under 100.


----------



## o.0

No for the graphic card...lol


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Some RAM (256)
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=20-161-612&depa=1
A card:
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=14-102-449&depa=1
about 100 bucks


----------



## o.0

Ok thanks ill check it out


----------



## Jackiefrost9

o.0 said:


> No for the graphic card...lol


lol the 512 ram isnt gonna increase perfomance as much as a graphics card and not as much ram. with what I just posted you'll have 340 ram and a decent card. it will run the game much better.


----------



## o.0

Thanks its a start till I can get some more


----------



## Jackiefrost9

yup, and its a 333Mhz stick of ram, so if you upgrade and decide to dual channel 2x256 then it will run decent enough.


----------



## o.0

Thanks for the info and help = Þ


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol your welcome, hope it works out.


----------



## Angelg8888

Jackie and Thug--you two are brilliant. I don't know how we overlooked that simple issue! (Of course, after you pointed it out to us, my husband and I remembered having similar issues when our last computer was overheating!) We had a spare CPU fan sitting around, so my husband put it directly over our graphics card so it was pushing air into the case from outside (GeForce 5500 DOES come w/ a fan on the card, but this helps). It works like a charm!!! I played TS2 for over 2 hours with NO PROBLEMS! 

Hopefully someone else who's having problems will see this and benefit from it! I plan on donating ASAP (and as soon as funds allow). This site has helped me again and I truly appreciate it! Thanks guys!


----------



## grneyes

i'll ask my question in this thread instead  If my sims 2 game is running slow but the graphics seem fine to me, would updating the RAM help the game run smoother w/o having to buy a new video card.??


----------



## Couriant

Please do not double post. It will be hard to know if someone has suggested something to you.

Depending on the operating system but yes, there will be a mega improvement. Nowdays the minimum needed for games is 256Mb, and I think Sims2 needs min 128Mb(Check the box). Video should be about 128Mb


----------



## Angelg8888

Tidus and grneyes--you absolutely need 256mb of ram. I'm looking @ the box right now. It won't run on less.


----------



## Couriant

:up: figured. Hey grneyes, if your machine has only 64Mb, then it sounds like you have a low processor too. Looks like you need a major upgrade


----------



## marky32082

My wife had been playing the sims 2 for a couple of months when her computer started getting bogged down by spyware  . So I decided to reformat and start anew. Now the darn game doesn't work right on her computer  . There are several graphical errors in the neighborhood screen (and the normal playing screen when I can get that far) and the computer will restart without warning. I have downloaded the latest driver for her videocard - she has a GeForce 3 and I installed v. 66.93. Still no dice. When I go to dxdiag it does *NOT* pass direct3d version 7 but does pass direct3d versions 8 and 9. I've gone through reinstalling the sims and also reinstalling windows (again); I keep coming to the same problems. If it had never worked before I would have given up but this is a little frustrating seeing as how it did work before  . Her computer specs are listed below.

AMD Athlon 1333+
256 MB PC2100 RAM
GeForce 3 64MB (driver version 66.93, although I also tried with versions 53.04 and 45.33)

Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

try re-installing direct x 9.0c


----------



## marky32082

Jackiefrost9 said:


> try re-installing direct x 9.0c


Thanks for the response. Uninstalled using a directx uninstaller; installed version 6, upgraded to version 7, upgraded to version 8, upgraded to version 9 (leaving no stone unturned...) and then tried to no avail. Got to neighborhood screen and it restarted the computer before I could see if there were any graphical anomalies.

Under dxdiag, direct3d 7 interfaces still doesn't work.

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## CoasterFreak

you might have already said this, but what gfx card do you have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Its a Geforce3 64MB


----------



## marky32082

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Its a Geforce3 64MB


That's correct. Oh yeah and I'm using Windows XP.


----------



## timbo119

I think that there might be a glitch that is still around for Mobility Radeon 9000 series which freezes the game whenever a sim "gets angry" and a red cloud appears, if someone knows how to fix this please share.


----------



## IMDoubleU

Hello all,
I've installed sims2 on my notebook ASUS A4G with ATI MOBILITY RADEON9700 video card but during construction of a house, the mouse cursor leaves a trail :-(
The notebook has: Pentium 4CPU 3.06GHz and 256MB RAM and running Windows XP SP2 with BIOS updated to the latetst version (Revision 0213 of 11/02/04).

I'm planning on upgrading the memory but I don't think the mouse cursor trail is a memory problem.
Please help me,

Many TIA,
W (doubleU)


----------



## AOD-gabriel

Hello, First Time post. I know a bit about computer Hardware (actually my knowleadge extends as far as knowing what is good and is not). Now, here is my problem, well its not a HUGE problem, but it is quite annoying. I play The Sims 2, i load it up and i start to play, now heres the thing. I play and it goes quite slow, i mean its all jumpy on high speed. I know your all going to hate me for posting a mini-tiny-squeeny-problem like this but it Should NOT happen on my new system, here is the main part of the Spec:

AMD Athlon XP 3200+.
1Gig of A-DATA ram (Duel Channel).
16x DVD Re-Writer.
GeFroce 6800 GT (I love that card! i cost me £300, thats ENGLISH money, hehe)

These are the only things that i can see that really change preformence quallity, now you see? It should be running perfectly smoothly. but its not. Maybe its my RAM, i was thinking of Upgrading to Croshire duel Channel (i think that what it is called), Or is it possibley a problem with the Cooling? Thanks for any help given.


----------



## Couriant

You got robbed... GeForce 6800 GT costs about $400, which is about 200GBP...  As for the memory, I don't think its the memory, however if you are upgrading the memory I would suggest Dane-Elec memory, one of the best out there (better and cheaper than Kingston). You can get it at Technoworld. (tel 020 8200 2000)

Only other thing I can think of is that your memory is being used up and started to use your virtual memory. I would suggest closing all programs before playing a memory instensive game like sims2


----------



## AOD-gabriel

Actually the rate of exchange from US Dollers to UK Pounds is 1.6:1 so i was closer with 300. but thats not important. is there a chance that over heating is a problem with the game as well? 

you know, i never thought that The Sims 2 would be such a hog of a game! i thought it would be quite simple to run.... huh

PS i like your Name Tidus4Yuna


----------



## Couriant

Tuesday, January 11, 2005 at of the time of this post.
1 US Dollar = 0.53305 British Pound 
1 British Pound (GBP) = 1.87600 US Dollar (USD) 

It hasn't been 1.6 for a looooooooonnnggg time. Trust me, I have been watching the exchange rate. I'm actually british living in the US and I'm trying to come back for a bit, but not at these exchange rates!! 

As for the overheating, it's possible. Try adding more "wind" (get a desk fan, open the case and point the fan towards the case). I think the games of today are now more memory and graphically intenstive, which is probably the reason why there is so many issues. I could be wrong...

Quote= PS i like your Name Tidus4Yuna -  Thank ya  I had Sleeping_Lionheart (*seeing a theme here?*)but I forgot my password and the email account I had associated with it is long dead.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

It doesnt sound like an overheating problem, but just in case you can use speedfan or some other program to check your temperatures and make sure that they are within the cool range.


----------



## AOD-gabriel

Ok thanks, i'm probably going to end up getting more RAM........... when i get a job..... which will be closer to never than now.


----------



## marky32082

So no new ideas on my troubles?


----------



## hockw

I have 2 probelms w/ sims2, first is that during gameplay, it will restart my computer, this seems to be a random occurance. when the comp. restarts, an box open that says "system has recovered form a serious error" click on view error and see the following text: "BCCode: 24 BCP1:001902F8 BCP2:FOE3C5EC BCP3:FOE3C2EC BCP4:8052FB2F OSVERS:5_1_2600 SP:0_0 PRODUCT:256_1" click on view error details and the following files are displayed: C:\WINDOWS\MINIDUMP\MINI01260501.dmp
C:\DOCUME~1\BILL\LOCALS~1\TEMP\WER10.TMP.dir00\system.xml

system meets all requirements, have updated driver, video card is MSI geforce 5200fx
The second problem is that my cdrom doesn't recognize disks at times, I saw an earlier post about this being caused by sims2 installation, but did not see the solution.

Please help.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Marky:
Try re-installing the game, and make sure that your computer is not overheating, that seems to cause a lot of random system shutdowns.


----------



## hundoh

My game runs great...well a maybe a little choppy...except for one little problem. 

I have ghosts! Not the intentional ghosts, but a nanny and few randoms(that appeared from nowhere), that I can't interact with, but can interact with me (the nanny cries when I don't talk to her).

They just walk around eating my food when I make something, use my bathroom (and rarely flush), and harvest simoleans from my money tree.

They're there when ever I play. How do I get them out?


----------



## marky32082

For those of you playing along at home, I solved my problem. It appears that Nvidia's newest driver (version 66.93) isn't the most stable beast. Reverting to version 61.77 did the trick.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

good job marky.


----------



## mahlia

I was wondering if there is any way that I can run a game within a window... Like Sims 2... I know that it doesnt have the option to run withing a window but I use to use a programs a couple of years ago that you could install and it would allow you to run any game within a 640x480-1024x768 window... 

Are there any programs out there anymore or any other tricks or options to run games within a window? 


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Couriant

ALT and Enter, but it may not be stable


----------



## CoasterFreak

mahlia said:


> I was wondering if there is any way that I can run a game within a window... Like Sims 2... I know that it doesnt have the option to run withing a window but I use to use a programs a couple of years ago that you could install and it would allow you to run any game within a 640x480-1024x768 window...
> 
> Are there any programs out there anymore or any other tricks or options to run games within a window?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


To run the game in windowed mode, right click on its icon and choose properties. In the "Target" line go all the way to the end AFTER the quotes (") and type "-w" WITHOUT those quotes. The game should now run in windowed mode. I have come to notice that running the game like this actually increases performance.


----------



## Gudrun

Hi again its good you understood me last time.. hope so this time  I have once written here before and yes, I already have Directx9 For sims2 and It still comes up.. Could it be my hard drive??Im not sure what it is but here's something I have to say about this : ( 1.28 ghz 258 mb ram) Dont ask me what it is:S:S... I just fond out..
well have another advice?? hehe...

And in the way..:O:O:OHow Do You Know?..hehe..

Thanx alot.. ;D

Gudrun


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gudrun said:


> Hi..I cant do anything about Sims 2...:S when I have innstalled every thing than this Directx 9.0c comes up, if you have ever noticed, but I dont understand this that comes up about that I need direcX and some other things... When I already have DirectX.. Can you give me an advice???
> 
> P.S. Im from Iceland And am not the best in English


Is this still your problem?


----------



## sporkgoddess

I was looking for an answer to my Sims 2 problem and found this forum. I emailed EA Games with it tonight, but I figured I may as well try here too. Hope you don't mind.

My Sims 2 game has recently not been able to load families. The game loads justfine, and so does the neighborhood, but whenever I click on an individual family to play it takes me to the family loading screen, but it never loads. I have kept it going as long as possible, much longer than I think it should be taking (forty minutes or so before I gave up.) It never took this long before; just this morning it was working wonderfully, so I don't know what happened. Empty lots load just fine as well. 

I've done all that I could think of: closed background programs, freed up more
harddrive space, tried running it in Windows mode, shut down my computer for a few minutes to cool it off, downloaded the new patch, rebooted tons of times, but nothing is working. I am wondering if there is anything I can do short of reinstalling the game. I am very confused because it was working just fine this morning.

Thank you.


----------



## YankWare

I have the latest directx9c.
I have the latest Nvidia drivers - 66.93
I have the latest VIA motherboard drivers - Hyperion 455
I have GeForce ti4200 500mhz graphic
I have 640meg of ram on the MB
I also have a wife that keeps getting a blue screen 50% of the time when she tries to play SIMS2.
I have applied the patch on the SIMS2 site.
I thought that something as new as the SIMS2 game would not be so critical to the video.?.?
Everytime we get a BSOD, it always points to the vid driver. What the heck?

So the game works good if you DON'T keep drivers up to date?

Thanks gang...


----------



## macplace

Hi,

I have installed the Sims 2 on my daughters laptop and after about 15 > 20 minutes the laptop shuts down. Does anyone know how to please help me resolve this problem? My feelings tell me that the graphics card is overheating and shutting down the laptop. I tied a notebook cooler unit but the laptop still shuts down.
The specifications for the laptop are:
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2
Mobile AMD Athalon XP 2600, 1.9GHz
Hard Drive = 60Gb
RAM = 512Mb
Radion ATI Mobile IGP 320M, 64Mb Graphics
Is there an upgrade for the IGP 320M?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## CoasterFreak

sporkgoddess said:


> I was looking for an answer to my Sims 2 problem and found this forum. I emailed EA Games with it tonight, but I figured I may as well try here too. Hope you don't mind.
> 
> My Sims 2 game has recently not been able to load families. The game loads justfine, and so does the neighborhood, but whenever I click on an individual family to play it takes me to the family loading screen, but it never loads. I have kept it going as long as possible, much longer than I think it should be taking (forty minutes or so before I gave up.) It never took this long before; just this morning it was working wonderfully, so I don't know what happened. Empty lots load just fine as well.
> 
> I've done all that I could think of: closed background programs, freed up more
> harddrive space, tried running it in Windows mode, shut down my computer for a few minutes to cool it off, downloaded the new patch, rebooted tons of times, but nothing is working. I am wondering if there is anything I can do short of reinstalling the game. I am very confused because it was working just fine this morning.
> 
> Thank you.


There may be an error with the house your trying to load. Have you downloaded any new objects? Sometimes third-party objects can cause errors. Try going into a house without a family present. Try other homes. Post back.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Who's the laptop manufacturer? There may be a BIOS update available that can make the fan do a better job, I had to get one for my laptop.


----------



## sporkgoddess

thugedout said:


> There may be an error with the house your trying to load. Have you downloaded any new objects? Sometimes third-party objects can cause errors. Try going into a house without a family present. Try other homes. Post back.


Yes, an empty house will load by itself but when I tried to move a family in there, it wouldn't. I've also tried other homes; none of them seem to be working. I haven't downloaded any new objects, either.

What's also odd is that it won't show family relationships when I click the option to show them (under family info)


----------



## macplace

thugedout said:


> Who's the laptop manufacturer? There may be a BIOS update available that can make the fan do a better job, I had to get one for my laptop.


It is made by 'TIME'.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

YankWare said:


> I have the latest directx9c.
> I have the latest Nvidia drivers - 66.93
> I have the latest VIA motherboard drivers - Hyperion 455
> I have GeForce ti4200 500mhz graphic
> I have 640meg of ram on the MB
> I also have a wife that keeps getting a blue screen 50% of the time when she tries to play SIMS2.
> I have applied the patch on the SIMS2 site.
> I thought that something as new as the SIMS2 game would not be so critical to the video.?.?
> Everytime we get a BSOD, it always points to the vid driver. What the heck?
> 
> So the game works good if you DON'T keep drivers up to date?
> 
> Thanks gang...


Try rolling back to the previous graphics driver version, see if that fixes it.


----------



## nz_willow

my apologies if this topic has already been covered but I do not currently have the time to go through 22 pages of posts 

I do own sims2 but I have images on my pc which I am using to run the game with a no cd/dvd crack. However, with my families I cannot see the thumbnails of the individuals down the left hand side or in the roller thingee in the middle (where it says the individual wants to play with their child or whatever). I did get it to work on another pc (exactly the same specs - 2500+, ti4200, 512mb etc etc etc) but it wont work on mine. Is it the crack that is doing it or just a buggy install? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Couriant

Probably. You should also read the forum rules more carefully. There's a little section regarding no support of NO CD CRACK games.


----------



## hockw

no ideas on my problem, post # 303? Also, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling several times the last one manually. i have upgraded all my drivers and downloaded the sims 2 patch. Tried running it with the -w at the end of the target. my comp specs are:
processor - pent. 1.6
ram - 512 mb
hard drive - 60 gig hd w/ 48 avail
video card - nvidia geforce fx 5200 TD 128MB AGP (rolled driver back to 6.17)
sound card - Analog Devices AD1885 AC97 Codec
cd rw - read 52x
windows xp w/ no service packs downloaded (caused other problems on computer)

please help


----------



## Couriant

details from post #303


> I have 2 probelms w/ sims2, first is that during gameplay, it will restart my computer, this seems to be a random occurance. when the comp. restarts, an box open that says "system has recovered form a serious error" click on view error and see the following text: "BCCode: 24 BCP1:001902F8 BCP2:FOE3C5EC BCP3:FOE3C2EC BCP4:8052FB2F OSVERS:5_1_2600 SP:0_0 PRODUCT:256_1" click on view error details and the following files are displayed: C:\WINDOWS\MINIDUMP\MINI01260501.dmp
> C:\DOCUME~1\BILL\LOCALS~1\TEMP\WER10.TMP.dir00\system.xml
> 
> system meets all requirements, have updated driver, video card is MSI geforce 5200fx
> The second problem is that my cdrom doesn't recognize disks at times, I saw an earlier post about this being caused by sims2 installation, but did not see the solution.
> 
> Please help.


The 2nd problem might be due to the copy protection (like DISCSAFE). The first one, possibly a overheating problem. Do you have another game that causes the same problem, like Doom3, Half Life 2, something that is high in graphics etc?


----------



## eternally_mu

Whenever I try to install Sims 2 it keeps coming up with the message : "A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package' from the media.
Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?"

When I click retry it just comes up again and again and when the installation gets to 100% it says that it could not be installed.

I've installed Sims 2 on this computer before, so why is not working now? 
Help please!


----------



## eternally_mu

oh, it's okay i read some of the earlier posts and i've fixed the problem
thanks


----------



## Couriant

:up:


----------



## phsdancer37

Hi! So I posted earlier, I couldn't get the game to install, well I went and exchanged the CD version for the DVD version, and it worked fine. 

Now I have a problem with the game, okay, I needed to move a crib to make room for something, well the baby was in it, so I used the moveObjects code, well I moved it and fixed it, well when I go back to live mode, no character will respond to it now. I did this once before and had the same problem, well I clicked the crib I had moved and picked 'put ____ in crib" and the baby would be fine, but this won't work.

And another similar question because I think I know the answer, but is there anyway to move the family out of a house and keep all the objects inside? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## proudx

sims2 drops frames from time to tiime esp when selecting people while close zoomed in and moving around enviroments. the flyover at the start also shows 1 or 2 dropped frames. any idea why sims would be jumpyon a system like the one posted below.

asus a8v amd64 3400+
1024mb of pc3200 ram
radeon 9600 fanless saphire 128mb ddr
fas 7200 maxtor hard disk, etc
sound blasdter audigy
windows xp service pack 1
dx9.c

latest ccatalyst drivers from ati

any test tools i can use to narrow down any driver issues with the video card or agp xfer from the mainboard.


do i need a faster video card


----------



## Gudrun

Yes this is still my proplem, as I sayd: I installed Sims 2 Wich I got for Christmas but when ever I install It replays by saying that I should download Directx9c or something and the latest eh.. not sure what, but some latest eh.. drivers or something..sorry, I'm not sure but Maybe someone knows what.. or remembers what it says.. can you Please give me an advice.. and tell me if you dont understand me

Thanks, you all are good help..!!


----------



## hockw

Tidus4Yuna said:


> details from post #303
> 
> The 2nd problem might be due to the copy protection (like DISCSAFE). The first one, possibly a overheating problem. Do you have another game that causes the same problem, like Doom3, Half Life 2, something that is high in graphics etc?


I don't play any other games on the computer, someties it shuts down within minutes, could it overheat that fast?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

proudx said:


> sims2 drops frames from time to tiime esp when selecting people while close zoomed in and moving around enviroments. the flyover at the start also shows 1 or 2 dropped frames. any idea why sims would be jumpyon a system like the one posted below.
> 
> asus a8v amd64 3400+
> 1024mb of pc3200 ram
> radeon 9600 fanless saphire 128mb ddr
> fas 7200 maxtor hard disk, etc
> sound blasdter audigy
> windows xp service pack 1
> dx9.c
> 
> latest ccatalyst drivers from ati
> 
> any test tools i can use to narrow down any driver issues with the video card or agp xfer from the mainboard.
> 
> do i need a faster video card


You can go through dxdiag by going to start, run, dxdiag. thats the only tool I can think of right now that might help.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gudrun said:


> Yes this is still my proplem, as I sayd: I installed Sims 2 Wich I got for Christmas but when ever I install It replays by saying that I should download Directx9c or something and the latest eh.. not sure what, but some latest eh.. drivers or something..sorry, I'm not sure but Maybe someone knows what.. or remembers what it says.. can you Please give me an advice.. and tell me if you dont understand me
> 
> Thanks, you all are good help..!!


Try to re-install Direct X 9.0c from this link:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx?url=/windows/directx/downloads/default.html


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hockw said:


> I don't play any other games on the computer, someties it shuts down within minutes, could it overheat that fast?


Yea they can get pretty hot pretty fast when playing a game like the Sims 2.
you can try to add another fan to the case, or if your cpu doesnt have one it would be a good idea to put one on it. It could also be your graphics card that is overheating, so you could stick a fan to that too. lol just start stickin fans everywhere.


----------



## chuboy

SIMS2 caused an invalid page fault in
module ~DF394B.TMP at 0167:0205e86b.
Registers:
EAX=00004ffe CS=0167 EIP=0205e86b EFLGS=00010212
EBX=00000008 SS=016f ESP=0157ed9c EBP=0157eda8
ECX=011a3000 DS=016f ESI=0153667e FS=194f
EDX=00000007 ES=016f EDI=00000d55 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
0f b7 44 08 02 d1 e8 83 c0 07 99 f7 fb 03 f0 47 
Stack dump:
022aff40 02d2dce4 02ba000c 0157edc8 02012733 00005004 41ef57b4 00000000 022aff40 022a4a20 02ba000c 0157ee48 022aff20 00400000 00000000 00190926 

Any idea what happened here guys?

If not, no worries - how about this - Saving lots and saving new families locks up my game!  

~chuboy


----------



## Couriant

> or if your cpu doesnt have one


If thats the case then you need to shoot the person who built it  If the CPU is overheated, then it may kill it quicker.

chuboy - try emptying out your temp folder.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Tidus4Yuna:
If a computer manufacture didn't put a fan on the cpu, shooting them would be much too quick of a death...


----------



## Couriant

true, we should show them how a cpu feels without any cooling system by tying them to a conveyor belt that is heading towards a furnace


----------



## shazron

couldn't find any other reference to the problem we have. we can install and run sims2 without any probs but next day put cd in and even though we go in through start menu the cd autostarts and wants us to reinstall. if we cancel this it uninstalls the files on the d drive and we have to install the game again. Ive done this 5 times in the last week!!! is there a fix or something to give us the play/install option when it autostarts or do we just have to hold down shift to make sure the game doesn't autostart so it doesn't delete itself from the EA games folder, the saved sims are still in the my docs folder.


----------



## hockw

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Yea they can get pretty hot pretty fast when playing a game like the Sims 2.
> you can try to add another fan to the case, or if your cpu doesnt have one it would be a good idea to put one on it. It could also be your graphics card that is overheating, so you could stick a fan to that too. lol just start stickin fans everywhere.


I installed new fans, still shutdown after about 15 minutes of play, any other suggestions? (original post 303) I should also say that this game ran fine for a couple of weeks before this problem started. I have also heard it could be the power supply, I have the standard 250w that came w/ my Dell, anyone know if I can use a different manufacturer p/s in my Dell?
thanks


----------



## rj168

So i'm playing my game and it's working fine and then out of nowhere it just kinda locks up and it goes so slow you could put it on pause and you wouldn't notice a difference. I know I have the right video card(GeForce FX 5200) so that's not the problem. I'm stuck. Please help me.


----------



## flameboy6600

Hey I successfully installed the game and at first it was working perfectly. This game still has never crashed on me and everything's fine. Only whenever my car comes for work, or the school bus comes i cant get them to take the ride. When I click for them to go to work the button disappears and they just dont do it... i installed the patch and this problem is still ocurring... what should i do?


----------



## flameboy6600

I just figured out that this is occurring with only one of our families. My brother created another family and he doesn't have the job problem. So... how do I fix the problem for that one family? The first family was working before too, I dunno why it stopped all of a sudden and doesnt allow you to make the Sim go to work. I still get calls for missing work even though I try to go to work... some help would be nice because I have no idea what to do...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hockw said:


> I installed new fans, still shutdown after about 15 minutes of play, any other suggestions? (original post 303) I should also say that this game ran fine for a couple of weeks before this problem started. I have also heard it could be the power supply, I have the standard 250w that came w/ my Dell, anyone know if I can use a different manufacturer p/s in my Dell?
> thanks


250 watts is a little on the low side, but I dont know If it is causing the problem.
Where did you install the new fan?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

rj168 said:


> So i'm playing my game and it's working fine and then out of nowhere it just kinda locks up and it goes so slow you could put it on pause and you wouldn't notice a difference. I know I have the right video card(GeForce FX 5200) so that's not the problem. I'm stuck. Please help me.


What are your computer's specs? RAM, processor speed, ect.


----------



## rj168

Jackiefrost9 said:


> What are your computer's specs? RAM, processor speed, ect.


Operating System: Windows XP
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 512 MB RAM
Direct X Version: Direct X 9.0
Graphics Card: GeForce FX 5200
Sound Card: Advance AC97 Audio


----------



## yorda_

I have a problem. Something's wrong with the graphics when I try to play. Everything's all red and flashy and there are no details or anything, just red and some outlines. Otherwise the game runs okay. The opening video and the main menu works but when I start a new game, the game field is screwed. But the menu still works and looks fine. My laptop is pretty new and I should be able to play the game with it, but I'm obviously lacking something. Please help, I wanna play and get addicted to this game!

Here's some info about my computer. 

Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.79GHz.
And I guess RADEON IGP 354M is the video card

I also have DirectX 9 and Service pack 2 and the operating system is Windows XP professional.

Sorry, I don't know much about computers so I'm very confused.


----------



## CoasterFreak

yorda_ said:


> I have a problem. Something's wrong with the graphics when I try to play. Everything's all red and flashy and there are no details or anything, just red and some outlines. Otherwise the game runs okay. The opening video and the main menu works but when I start a new game, the game field is screwed. But the menu still works and looks fine. My laptop is pretty new and I should be able to play the game with it, but I'm obviously lacking something. Please help, I wanna play and get addicted to this game!
> 
> Here's some info about my computer.
> 
> Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
> 2.79GHz.
> And I guess RADEON IGP 354M is the video card
> 
> I also have DirectX 9 and Service pack 2 and the operating system is Windows XP professional.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know much about computers so I'm very confused.


It could be the lack of free RAM or there is a gfx problem. Give me a second to check your video card spec's.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Alright, your video card is not sims2 compatible, supposedly. But I have a year old laptop that it runs great on. I have a RADEON IGP 320M. Try getting a driver update from www.ati.com

If that doesn't work we'll have to try running the sims in windowed mode. To do that right-click on the Sims 2 icon, at the target line, insert a space after the " and then type "-w" without the quotes. Once you've done that click Apply>OK and attempt to run the game.


----------



## yorda_

I have tried running the game in a windowed mode but this did no good. The neighbourhood is still flashing red. I also tried to find the latest drivers for the card at the ATI website, but after selecting "XP" then "graphics drivers" then "Radeon family" all that came up was the Catalyst drivers but when I tried to install them, it said I didn't have the correct hardware for the components... Also, I gave you some wrong information: my video card is RADEON IGP 345M not 354M


----------



## CoasterFreak

It's still not on the Sims 2 List. No card in the RADEON IGP family is on the list. I'm trying to think of some possible problems.


----------



## CoasterFreak

HOw much memory do u have?


----------



## yorda_

I used Everest home edition to collect some information about my computer to help you more and here it is:

Operating system - Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack - Service Pack 2
DirectX - DirectX 9.0c
CPU type - Intel Pentium 4A, 2800MHz (21 x 133)
Motherboard name - Hewlett-Packard HP nx9010
Motherboard Chipset - ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP
System memory - 448 MB (DDR SDRAM)
Video Adapter - Radeon IGP 345M (64MB)
3D Accelerator - ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP (RS250M)

About the memory it says:

Physical memory, total: 446MB, used: 291MB, Free 155MB, Utilization 66%

Hope this helps.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Your specs are better than my laptop, I can pinpoint the problem. Maybe I'm not thinking hard enough. Give me a few minutes while I go into deep thought. Stuff like this bugs me until it gets solved.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Whats the model number of your laptop?


----------



## yorda_

The model number? Umm... where do I find that info? Sorry to give you more trouble with my ignorance. Is it the same as the serial number? That one is CNF3401BS9.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

No, it should say what number it is somewhere around the HP logo. It should have some numbers and/or letters. Mine is HP Pavillion 514n. It's sort of like the name of your computer.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Once you find the model number, visit this link: http://welcome.hp.com/country/us/en/support.html , click the radio button next to download drivers, type in the model number and hit enter. Then see if any video/graphics drivers are available. If they are, downlod them. Install the drivers and then attempt to run the game again, let us know how it goes.


----------



## yorda_

I have downloaded all the drivers they had for my compaq nx9010, but alas, it did no good  I'm starting to get desperate.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Now that I think about it, we had something like this happen before. Try to get an earlier driver version than the one you have now. It worked for the other guy lol.


----------



## Couriant

FYI on the bottom of the machine there should be the model number like C46378A or F#####A etc. That's how you would indentify the computer.

Also try updating the chipset drivers. It has helped others...


----------



## yorda_

No previous driver versions were available at HP's site. And when I try to install any of the drivers from Ati's official site, it said I didn't have the correct hardware for the components


----------



## rj168

Can someone please help me? I posted a while ago.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

The only thing I can think of that might cause that is overheating, providing that you have no other programs running while playing the sims2. this includes antiviruses and firewalls.


----------



## rj168

Jackiefrost9 said:


> The only thing I can think of that might cause that is overheating, providing that you have no other programs running while playing the sims2. this includes antiviruses and firewalls.


How do I prevent overheating?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Im not sure if its the problem, but just make sure that your case has at least 1 fan on it, and your processor must have a fan. You can add more if you want.


----------



## CoasterFreak

yorda_ said:


> No previous driver versions were available at HP's site. And when I try to install any of the drivers from Ati's official site, it said I didn't have the correct hardware for the components


Yea sorry about that, forget I told you to visit ATIs site. Because hardware is custom made for brand name computers, the drivers will not always match up.

Hmmm, were there "ANY" driver updates from HP, not just video? Maybe a BIOS update or a Chipset update.


----------



## yorda_

I took the latest BIOS update from HP's site, but that made no difference. The red flashing neighbourhood is still there. Also, when I try to move the Sims, they just slide forward instead of walking. There is no animation at all. They stand there with their arms stretched to their sides.


----------



## gridtalker

rj168 said:


> How do I prevent overheating?


I have the same problem


----------



## Couriant

Depends on your case. Add more fans... if you are overclocking, set to normal settings. Failing that, open the side panel and point a desk fan into it.

What temprature are you running at? 50c is ok. anywhere from 65c onwards is considered hot.


----------



## hockw

Jackiefrost9 said:


> 250 watts is a little on the low side, but I dont know If it is causing the problem.
> Where did you install the new fan?


Thank you for all of your help. It seems as though it was still running hot, I put a new fan on the processor and one bowing on the video card and it still overheated. After reading some other posts, I tried running it w/ the case open and a fan blowing on it - no problems. I have since cut my case open and added 2 more case fans as well as an exhaust fan on an open card slot in the back. All seems ok now. thanks again.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Im glad you solved the problem. your welcome.


----------



## rj168

This may be a stupid question but I feel hot air coming out the back of my hardrive. What does that mean?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

thats normal, things in computers heat up, so it is very possible that you have hot air comings out of your hard drive. But beware, if it is too hot then you should get a hard drive cooler, they're not expensive though. maybe 15 bucks. how hot is it (use a thermometer)?


----------



## Couriant

rj168 said:


> This may be a stupid question but I feel hot air coming out the back of my hardrive. What does that mean?


All electronic equipment has some heat. Sounds like the hdd/s are being overworked though.

Like Jackie says there are options to have fans inside or an attachment to the back of the hdd.


----------



## rj168

I had my hard drive in a really enclosed space so I took it out to let it get some air and now my game works! If the problem starts up again I'll look into some cooling devices. Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Jackiefrost9

You're welcome. Also, try shutting down your computer more, let it cool down a bit.


----------



## CoasterFreak

My advice to you rj, if your HDD is getting too hot, get an HDD cooler. Heat is any computer compononent worst nightmare. Here's a link to a few:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=495


----------



## Sims_gurl

i need help!!! i just bought my sims 2 game and so i am like overly protective of it so i wanted to play it today so i did... but then when i was playing in a family and then when i moved my mouse to make a sims watch tv or something there was like LINES and BLURINESS everywhere. im so sad. how can i fix it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

What are your system specs? processor, video card, ect.

Props to me for the fast reply


----------



## CoasterFreak

Probably a combination of the video card, processor, and memory. Or it could be just one of them. But like jackie said, post your system specs.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

yup... you know you can post them anyday now...


----------



## cflair

I am trying to attach and run the SIMS 2 on my RCA 52" Monitor but I get the same Direct X Error everyone gets. I have a P4 2.4 Ghz 512k RAM and a ATI 9550. It works fine on my 19" CRT no issues and if I have both monitors on it will rub on the CRT but not the RCA. Any help would be great I have tried 3 different video cards and the ATI works the best.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

What is the direct X error?


----------



## aoeking2

ZooF said:


> I know how it says everywhere that you need Radeon 7500 or above, but i have Mobility Radeon 9000 (Toshiba laptop, Tecra S1) and the game keeps freezing on me right when something happens to the ambitions thing.
> 
> anyone know how to fix that? i've tried downloading updates for the Radeon 9000 driver but it doesn't recognize that MOBILITY Radeon series and Toshiba doesn't have an update that helps with this problem.
> 
> =*( i really want to play this game.


h**p://file2.mydrivers.com/display/wxp-w2k-Mobility-3.6.zip

install and enjoy sims


----------



## cmaier

My computer crashed 2 weeks ago ...I installed everything on it that was on it before it crashed... When I went to reinstall Sims 2 (was on here before the crash) it gives me this message
"A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package' from the media.
Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?"

I have contacted EA Games but all they give me was a link to download something about a SafeDisk

That didnt work... now I'm really frustrated and at my wits end... Any suggestions or help to be found ?? I'm almost computer stupid but if you need something and tell me where to get it... I can get it... Would hate to go get another new computer since I just got this one in Nov. Its a Dell with Windows XP Home Edition on it. HELP !! 
Have this post elsewhere on this forum too...Also I have already tried cleaning the CD with a non abrasive cleaner..still get the same message. 

Specs :
Microsoft Widows XP
Verison 2000
Service Pack 2

Computer :
Intel(R)
Celeron(R) 2.40GHz
2.39GHz,256 MB of RAM


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

Like many other Sims 2 fans, I preordered the game and got it in September. After solving the most common problems, I went on playing and the game worked well. All of a sudden during the Christmas holidays, this blue message popped up in the middle of the game, and I like a fool  just X'd out of it without reading it thinking that it was just some other error message. Ever since, I get the "Could not find and Directx 9.0c compatible graphics adapters....blah....blah....blah" (We've all heard that one too many times). I have updated my drivers and everything, but still no go. If anyone has the slightest bit of information on this problem, I would be very thankful to receive it.

Hoping that you save me,  
Chelsea Boggs


----------



## cmaier

Problem solved .... Just went out and bought a new Sims 2 game...it downloaded fine and is running ok for right now... Hope I didn't just jinx myself. Thanks to all who helped!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Glad you solved the problem, have a nice day.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ChelseaBoggs said:


> Like many other Sims 2 fans, I preordered the game and got it in September. After solving the most common problems, I went on playing and the game worked well. All of a sudden during the Christmas holidays, this blue message popped up in the middle of the game, and I like a fool  just X'd out of it without reading it thinking that it was just some other error message. Ever since, I get the "Could not find and Directx 9.0c compatible graphics adapters....blah....blah....blah" (We've all heard that one too many times). I have updated my drivers and everything, but still no go. If anyone has the slightest bit of information on this problem, I would be very thankful to receive it.
> 
> Hoping that you save me,
> Chelsea Boggs


Try reinstalling direct X if you haven't already, Here is a link to download:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx?url=/windows/directx/downloads/default.htm


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

No Such luck.


----------



## rainbowface

So, I get this groovy game right after it came out and it has worked great. Recently when I go to play it, it loads and everything up until I go into a neighborhood and click on the family I want to play with. It starts to load it and this error message comes up saying "this game has crashed and will now be terminated." or something like that. I tried reinstalling it and oh my gosh! it didn't work. It's kinda pissing me off. Any suggestions?


----------



## meggiemagoo

Ok, so I got this game for Christmas and have been playing it fine for a month now. All of a sudden for some reason, the game is running very slow, the graphics are seriously lagging and it occasionally crashes to my desktop. Here are my specs:

Pentium 4 3.0 GHz processor
512 MB RAM
Nvidia GEForce Fx 5700 LE video card
Windows XP
60 GB available HD space
DirectX 9.0

I know I am well within the recommended system requirements and have been running fine until now. I have tried updating my video card driver, even uninstalled it and reinstalled again. I have tried reinstalling the game itself, but didn't do the whole registry thing because quite frankly that scares me. My husband plays Unreal Tournament and Battlefield 1942 all the time on this computer and has no problems. I know those games are just as graphic intensive as Sims 2, so what is wrong with my game??? I am going through withdrawals!!! It's driving my nuts having the game run so slow. I'm thinking this has got to be some video related problem, but I am out of ideas on how to fix it.


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

ChelseaBoggs said:


> Like many other Sims 2 fans, I preordered the game and got it in September. After solving the most common problems, I went on playing and the game worked well. All of a sudden during the Christmas holidays, this blue message popped up in the middle of the game, and I like a fool  just X'd out of it without reading it thinking that it was just some other error message. Ever since, I get the "Could not find and Directx 9.0c compatible graphics adapters....blah....blah....blah" (We've all heard that one too many times). I have updated my drivers and everything, but still no go. If anyone has the slightest bit of information on this problem, I would be very thankful to receive it.
> 
> Hoping that you save me,
> Chelsea Boggs


Will someone please help????


----------



## marissa_2005

I got my Sims 2 a month ago...i installed it the same day i got it...it installed fine...but it was really overly choppy and slow so i uninstalled it...i tryed to reinstall it 2 weeks ago but it says that the there is a error transferring the copy file or something like that...ive tried reinstalling it over and over but it wont...i have a built-in video card and it took up memory on my computer and now i 224mb of ram...do i need to buy a new video card and more memory?please tell me soon so ill know what to do!!thxs


----------



## Jackiefrost9

marissa_2005 said:


> I got my Sims 2 a month ago...i installed it the same day i got it...it installed fine...but it was really overly choppy and slow so i uninstalled it...i tryed to reinstall it 2 weeks ago but it says that the there is a error transferring the copy file or something like that...ive tried reinstalling it over and over but it wont...i have a built-in video card and it took up memory on my computer and now i 224mb of ram...do i need to buy a new video card and more memory?please tell me soon so ill know what to do!!thxs


Yeah more RAM and a better card would probably help gameplay, but that isn't your problem. For some reason these CD's don't hold out long, clean it and If that doesn't work exchange it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ChelseaBoggs said:


> Will someone please help????


Go ahead and re-install it and see if that helps.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

meggiemagoo said:


> Ok, so I got this game for Christmas and have been playing it fine for a month now. All of a sudden for some reason, the game is running very slow, the graphics are seriously lagging and it occasionally crashes to my desktop. Here are my specs:
> 
> Pentium 4 3.0 GHz processor
> 512 MB RAM
> Nvidia GEForce Fx 5700 LE video card
> Windows XP
> 60 GB available HD space
> DirectX 9.0
> 
> I know I am well within the recommended system requirements and have been running fine until now. I have tried updating my video card driver, even uninstalled it and reinstalled again. I have tried reinstalling the game itself, but didn't do the whole registry thing because quite frankly that scares me. My husband plays Unreal Tournament and Battlefield 1942 all the time on this computer and has no problems. I know those games are just as graphic intensive as Sims 2, so what is wrong with my game??? I am going through withdrawals!!! It's driving my nuts having the game run so slow. I'm thinking this has got to be some video related problem, but I am out of ideas on how to fix it.


Make sure you have nothing running in the background, not even an antivirus, see if it improves any. You can also try defragmenting your hard drive, but since those other games play fine that might not help.


----------



## starrchilde

I've noticed a few other people having similar problems with TS2 and the DVD edition. I have been able to install the game with no problem, however each time I attempt to launch the game I get the error message that the DVD-Rom cannot be located and to ensure I've inserted the correct disc.

I have tried removing the disc completely, rebooting the computer and waiting for everything to completely come up, shutting down all processes (except for system tasks), tried disabling anti-virus and internet security. Nothing has helped thus far.

Here are my computer stats:
Windows XP Pro, SP2
AMD Sempron 2600+
1.83 GHz
1.0 GB Ram
nVidia 5200
MadDog Multimedia DVD/CD-RW
116GB free Memory
RealTek AC'97 Audio

If you need any other information, please don't hesitate to ask. 

Thank you,
~ starrchilde


----------



## Havok

I bought Sims2 and I can not get the game to run properly

Here is my system stats:

Windows 2000 (All Updates) Build 2195
AMD Athlon 1600+ (1.4Ghz)
ECS K75SA Motherboard
512MB Ram
Geforce 3 Ti 200 64MB
1.8 Gig Free on 'C'
Game installed on "D" with 180 Gig Free

The game takes forever to load 15 mins.. when I get into a town the video and sound stutters continuously making the game unplayable. If I move a family into a lot i have to wait another 15 minutes. 

What I have tried to solve the problem:

NVIDIA Drivers 56.33, 61.67, 66.XX, 67.xx (Beta)
Running in window mode with no sound, setting all graphic detail to min, 800 x 600 resolution and the game still will not play.

I do have Nero installed but do not get any errors.

IRQ11 is shared with my network card, soundcard and video card, SIS PCI to USB Controller. But from past experience IRQ conflicts caused hanging.

When the town loading screen is on the hard drive light is not blinking, Sims2.exe is using 111MB of Ram but no cpu resources.


Now what do I do besides force EA to take the game back??


----------



## meggiemagoo

I actually tried defragmenting and did a disk clean up before and it didn't seem to help with the video problems. It did help it load quicker, however. I close all background tasks except taskmanager and explorer every time I play. There is one task that I can't close called "wscntfy.exe". I think it's my windows security alerts. It won't let me close it. I try to end the process and it just stays there no matter what. But I don't think that has anything to do with my problem since it has always been that way and I have played the game before with no problems.

Here's another little piece of info. One time I was playing and the game crashed and my computer reset. When Windows loaded, I had an error message that said that Windows has just recovered from a serious error. It asked me if I wanted to send a report to Microsoft and I clicked yes. Then it explained the problem as being a failure of communication between the video card and the processor or something like that. Then it recommended that I download the latest drivers. So I did that, even though there isn't a new driver available, and I have had problems ever since. Do you think it's possible that something has gone wrong with my video card and it might need replacing? The stupid thing is brand new and cost me $200 so I really hope that isn't it. Or maybe I did something wrong when I installed the driver, or maybe I installed the wrong one? I don't know how I could have done that though.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Havok said:


> I bought Sims2 and I can not get the game to run properly
> 
> Here is my system stats:
> 
> Windows 2000 (All Updates) Build 2195
> AMD Athlon 1600+ (1.4Ghz)
> ECS K75SA Motherboard
> 512MB Ram
> Geforce 3 Ti 200 64MB
> 1.8 Gig Free on 'C'
> Game installed on "D" with 180 Gig Free
> 
> The game takes forever to load 15 mins.. when I get into a town the video and sound stutters continuously making the game unplayable. If I move a family into a lot i have to wait another 15 minutes.
> 
> What I have tried to solve the problem:
> 
> NVIDIA Drivers 56.33, 61.67, 66.XX, 67.xx (Beta)
> Running in window mode with no sound, setting all graphic detail to min, 800 x 600 resolution and the game still will not play.
> 
> I do have Nero installed but do not get any errors.
> 
> IRQ11 is shared with my network card, soundcard and video card, SIS PCI to USB Controller. But from past experience IRQ conflicts caused hanging.
> 
> When the town loading screen is on the hard drive light is not blinking, Sims2.exe is using 111MB of Ram but no cpu resources.
> 
> Now what do I do besides force EA to take the game back??


Your system specs are on the low end, so you can't expect it to run extrememly good, but try to close out of ALL programs and processes before you run the game, including antiviruses and firewalls. see if you can free up enough of your system to up the performance a little bit.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

meggiemagoo said:


> I actually tried defragmenting and did a disk clean up before and it didn't seem to help with the video problems. It did help it load quicker, however. I close all background tasks except taskmanager and explorer every time I play. There is one task that I can't close called "wscntfy.exe". I think it's my windows security alerts. It won't let me close it. I try to end the process and it just stays there no matter what. But I don't think that has anything to do with my problem since it has always been that way and I have played the game before with no problems.
> 
> Here's another little piece of info. One time I was playing and the game crashed and my computer reset. When Windows loaded, I had an error message that said that Windows has just recovered from a serious error. It asked me if I wanted to send a report to Microsoft and I clicked yes. Then it explained the problem as being a failure of communication between the video card and the processor or something like that. Then it recommended that I download the latest drivers. So I did that, even though there isn't a new driver available, and I have had problems ever since. Do you think it's possible that something has gone wrong with my video card and it might need replacing? The stupid thing is brand new and cost me $200 so I really hope that isn't it. Or maybe I did something wrong when I installed the driver, or maybe I installed the wrong one? I don't know how I could have done that though.


See if you can go back to the last driver version, that has helped some people. Also, could your system be overheating? I wouldn't find it likely because of the other 2 games, but it might, you never know. Could you also provide the speed on your RAM, and what motherboard you have, and what kind of video card it is (PCI-Express, AGP 8x, ect.).


----------



## Havok

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Your system specs are on the low end, so you can't expect it to run extrememly good, but try to close out of ALL programs and processes before you run the game, including antiviruses and firewalls. see if you can free up enough of your system to up the performance a little bit.


I have closed everything and I don't think my system is on the low end! People with much lower specs than me say they don't have a problem.

And the game is not just slow.. it is unplayable and has 15-20 minute loading times..


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I meant your system is on the low end for sims, well sorta... some places are better than others (graphics and processor), but it is still a good system. It could be a number of things, ram speed, hdd speed, speed of IDE cables connecting hdd to mobo, can we have some info on this?


----------



## meggiemagoo

Jackiefrost9 said:


> See if you can go back to the last driver version, that has helped some people. Also, could your system be overheating? I wouldn't find it likely because of the other 2 games, but it might, you never know. Could you also provide the speed on your RAM, and what motherboard you have, and what kind of video card it is (PCI-Express, AGP 8x, ect.).


How do I go back to my last driver version? I've only had the video card for less than two months, so I think it's only had one driver version anyway. The one that's there now is dated back in November of '04.

It is very possible that my system is overheating. My tower has two fans in it, maybe an extra one would help. The room where our computer is can get kinda warm. There is actually a digital thermometer read-out on the front too. What's the optimum temp to be running at? I'm usually at about 80-90 degrees, but there have been times when it has shot up to above 100. If I am overheating, could I have done any permanent damage to anything? I have been turning my system off at night to help cool things off a bit.

Here's the other specs:

RAM: 2 sticks of 256MB Kingston PC3200 400 MHZ DDR DIMM
Video: NVidia GForce FX 5700 LE AGP 8X
motherboard: MSI 865PE Neo2-P

Let me know what you think.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Havok

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I meant your system is on the low end for sims, well sorta... some places are better than others (graphics and processor), but it is still a good system. It could be a number of things, ram speed, hdd speed, speed of IDE cables connecting hdd to mobo, can we have some info on this?


I am using an ATA100 7200 rpm hard drive. I am using quality DDR 2700 RAM.


----------



## meggiemagoo

I decided to try downloading the driver for my video card again. When I uninstalled the old driver and then restarted my computer, I usually do the Windows "Found new hardware" wizard to guide me through the installation. Well, when I used this, it wasn't installing the most recent driver. I checked the verson numbers and they weren't the same. So I uninstalled again and just installed the driver myself from my download files. It worked that time, I now have the correct driver. I started my game and played with the graphics on the lowest settings. Between the two, my game plays fine now. I'm going to try upping the settings on my graphics a little at a time to see how far I can go without experiencing any problems. I am also trying to keep my temp low so I don't overheat anything. Thanks for your help, I think talking with you guys helped me work through it and figure it out.


----------



## Mrcobra

Ok so now I have to post a sims question for my wife. I just recently got her a new graphix card and she loves it when she is playing sims. The problem is when she tries to get the rolling screen off to the right, the mouse dissappears and she can not go right. If I take the mouse all the way to the left, it stops at the edge of the screen like normal, but to the right it dissappears. Any help ?

I just got this off of another web site and the wife can now use the rolling screen as she can noe see the pointer:

*My guess (just a guess...) is that you have multiple monitors set up. Go to the desktop, r-click then select properties then settings. If there are 2 monitors, disable the second one.*

Thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Never thought of that one...


----------



## TheCableGuy

I have a problem with sims2, it runs ok for a while and then it hangs, after 10-20 minutes, it also runs very slow, the graphics are choppy, really slow, it shouldn't be that way, the specs are:
Athlon XP 2400+ @ 2150 Mhz
1 GB DDR 333 RAM (3 sticks)
Samsung 80 Gb HD 7200 rpm
Mobo ASUS A7V8X-X 
ATI RADEON 7000 64 MB.

I know the video card is not the best one but it should run ok, not that slow, is this normal? Because if it is then the minimum requirements should be a 128 Mb video card, any suggestions? (besides upgrading the video card, which I'm planning to do in the next month)


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Is your system staying nice and cool during gameplay? no programs running in the background? all that junk?


----------



## TheCableGuy

no, no spyware, no programs running in the background, the temp is not perfect but not too hot either, it's 42-55 celsius, the wheather is hot and I dont have an air conditioner but I installed a bigger heatsink with a 5000 rpm fan so it never goes to more than 56 celsius when using the processor at its top


----------



## Jackiefrost9

So that's your processor... how about the video card?


----------



## TheCableGuy

yeah the ATI RADEON 7000 64 MB is fine too, it has a built-in fan with its heatsink, and I run other games like nfsu2, hl2, I even tried doom3 and they all run ok, not very smoothly since the video card is very old now but they don't hang after a while nor present any anomalies


----------



## apple04

Hi! I've recently installed the Sims 2 which i d/led from BT in my laptop (compaq presario 2100). Halfway thro playing, the screen kinda stopped loading and then a screen with a message like this popped up:
"THe ati2dvag display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality. The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to Microsoft" 

Well, i'm not sure if itz the game's problem(cos i d/led from BT) or itz my graphic card. I've this ATI Radeon IGP 340M installed in my laptop when i bought it. My laptop is running on 1024 by 768 pixels, 32bit, Windows XP, Mobile Intel Pentium 4 - M CPU 2.00GHz, 448MB of RAM. Can someone pls help me out? Everytime i played ths Sims 2 halfway through, the same message popped up and i had to restart my laptop manually.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I assume you're talking about Bit Torrent? We Don't support Illegally downloaded games here.


----------



## TheCableGuy

how about me!! Still having the same problem, but I'm getting a new video card next week so I hope that would solve it, you think ATI RADEON 6250 128 mb will be good enough, otherwise I would go with the Radeon 6600 pro 128 or 256 mb but thats more expensive but if you tell me I wont have any trouble with the 6250 and the game will run smoothly I'll go with that one


----------



## CoasterFreak

TheCableGuy said:


> how about me!! Still having the same problem, but I'm getting a new video card next week so I hope that would solve it, you think ATI RADEON 6250 128 mb will be good enough, otherwise I would go with the Radeon 6600 pro 128 or 256 mb but thats more expensive but if you tell me I wont have any trouble with the 6250 and the game will run smoothly I'll go with that one


The Radeon 6250 or 6600 will NOT suffice according to the Sims 2 website.


----------



## CoasterFreak

For everyon's reference, here is a list of Sims2 compatible GFX Cards:

The supported video cards are:

ATI Radeon(TM) series (7000 or better)
VE series (see note below)
7000, 7200, 7500
8500, All-In-Wonder 8500
9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800
X300, X600, X800
NVIDIA(R) Quadro(TM) series
Quadro, Quadro2, Quadro4
NVIDIA GeForce series (GeForce2 and better)
GeForce 2
GeForce 3, 3 Ti
GeForce 4, 4 Ti, MX 420, 440
GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950
GeForce 6600, 6800
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics (see note below)
82845, 82865, 82915

If you have a non-T&L capable video card, such as Intel Extreme Graphics or Radeon VE series, then you need at least a 2.0 GHz processor.


----------



## TheCableGuy

**** I'm sorry I mixed the model numbers, what I meant was 9250 or 9600, which I find in the supported cards. Note, I have a Radeon 7000 which is included in that list but the game is terribly slow, well mine has 64Mb but still, I wouldnt put radeon 7000 in that list, thanks anyway


----------



## elleah

Okay...another Sims 2 problem, oh but what a pain in the...

My Inspiron 8200 system specs:

Pentium 4 1.7 gHz
37.2 Gigs of Space
512 RAM
ATI Mobile Radeon 9000
64 mb of video Ram
DirectX 9
Windows XP

** I have already gone through all the necessary upgrades available from dell.com (Bios, video driver, etc, etc...)**

The error:

My computer freezes up when I reach a certain point in my game and an error report from microsoft appears after I had to do a force shut down and rebooted my pc. The error report mentions that the Mobile Radeon 9000 has caused the error.

Bug #1:

The first time I encountered the problem of my laptop freezing during the game was while my sims were kissing. The game would freeze every time I had them kiss (make-out). The freezing point would be right about when the light above their heads is about to appear. After about so many times of this, I reinstalled the game.

Bug #2:

After I reinstalled the Sims 2 (3rd time), when I have my Sims "try for a baby", it would freeze right after they were finished "making the bed shake". Re-installation of the game again did not help.

Bug #3 (the last draw!!)

After about 20 times of this, I finally reformatted my Inspiron and updated everything that was updatable. 

Once I have reformatted and updated my Inspiron, I had no problem with the previous bugs...everything seemed to be going smoothly until...when my Sim is about to have a baby (twins actually) it freezes right after she takes the first baby and is about to set her down on the floor. 

Now, I have tried everything that the Sims 2 forum has suggested at no prevail. When I play the packaged Sim on another PC(desktop), my Sim has no problem having the twins...in fact no freezing problems at all. The specs for this PC (in case you were curious):

Pentium 4 1.6 gHz
74 Gigs of Space
392 RAM
NVidia Riva TNT Model 64/Model 64 Pro
64 MB of video Ram
DirectX 9
Windows 2000

Now, the tech support from Dell does NOT believe that it is an issue with the Mobile Radeon 9000. The only thing they've suggested is search Forums like this one for the answer.

So....does anyone have the answer? 

Is it my really my Mobile Radeon 9000 causing the freezing?

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elleah

Hi ZooF,

I'm experiencing the same problem with my Sims 2 and the Mobility Radeon 9000 for my Inspiron 8200 laptop. Have you resolved this issue yet? I'm looking for solutions. You can read my post for more details on my issues. Let me know if you found an answer. Thanks.

elleah


----------



## CoasterFreak

TheCableGuy said:


> **** I'm sorry I mixed the model numbers, what I meant was 9250 or 9600, which I find in the supported cards. Note, I have a Radeon 7000 which is included in that list but the game is terribly slow, well mine has 64Mb but still, I wouldnt put radeon 7000 in that list, thanks anyway


How much RAM do you have installed and how fast is your Processor?


----------



## CoasterFreak

elleah said:


> Okay...another Sims 2 problem, oh but what a pain in the...
> 
> My Inspiron 8200 system specs:
> 
> Pentium 4 1.7 gHz
> 37.2 Gigs of Space
> 512 RAM
> ATI Mobile Radeon 9000
> 64 mb of video Ram
> DirectX 9
> Windows XP
> 
> ** I have already gone through all the necessary upgrades available from dell.com (Bios, video driver, etc, etc...)**
> 
> The error:
> 
> My computer freezes up when I reach a certain point in my game and an error report from microsoft appears after I had to do a force shut down and rebooted my pc. The error report mentions that the Mobile Radeon 9000 has caused the error.
> 
> Bug #1:
> 
> The first time I encountered the problem of my laptop freezing during the game was while my sims were kissing. The game would freeze every time I had them kiss (make-out). The freezing point would be right about when the light above their heads is about to appear. After about so many times of this, I reinstalled the game.
> 
> Bug #2:
> 
> After I reinstalled the Sims 2 (3rd time), when I have my Sims "try for a baby", it would freeze right after they were finished "making the bed shake". Re-installation of the game again did not help.
> 
> Bug #3 (the last draw!!)
> 
> After about 20 times of this, I finally reformatted my Inspiron and updated everything that was updatable.
> 
> Once I have reformatted and updated my Inspiron, I had no problem with the previous bugs...everything seemed to be going smoothly until...when my Sim is about to have a baby (twins actually) it freezes right after she takes the first baby and is about to set her down on the floor.
> 
> Now, I have tried everything that the Sims 2 forum has suggested at no prevail. When I play the packaged Sim on another PC(desktop), my Sim has no problem having the twins...in fact no freezing problems at all. The specs for this PC (in case you were curious):
> 
> Pentium 4 1.6 gHz
> 74 Gigs of Space
> 392 RAM
> NVidia Riva TNT Model 64/Model 64 Pro
> 64 MB of video Ram
> DirectX 9
> Windows 2000
> 
> Now, the tech support from Dell does believe that it is an issue with the Mobile Radeon 9000. The only thing they've suggested is search Forums like this one for the answer.
> 
> So....does anyone have the answer?
> 
> Is it my really my Mobile Radeon 9000 causing the freezing?
> 
> Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





elleah said:


> Hi ZooF,
> 
> I'm experiencing the same problem with my Sims 2 and the Mobility Radeon 9000 for my Inspiron 8200 laptop. Have you resolved this issue yet? I'm looking for solutions. You can read my post for more details on my issues. Let me know if you found an answer. Thanks.
> 
> elleah


It may be an issue with the Radeon itself, but I'm not confirming this because I am unsure. I will look around the net and see what I can come up with.


----------



## CoasterFreak

OK, I found a little something. But I have to warn you, PROCEED WITH CAUTION! BACKUP OR CREATE A RESTORE POINT BEFORE DOING ANYTHING BELOW.

The ATI Radeon 9000 (Mobility 9000) included in laptops has conflicts with The Sims 2. There is a "Catalyst" Driver available from ATI, but you will need a patch. I would only suggest doing this if 1) You know what you're doing 2) you're out of warranty or you are SURE that this does not void the warranty.

Here is the ATi catalyst driver for WinXP:
Official ATI site http://www.atitech.ca/support/drive...tsXPdriver&submit.x=14&submit.y=10&submit=GO!

Here is the mod to make it work with the mobility line of cards:
http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/

I would only do this if you find your game freezing/crashing. NOT if it is "going to slow for you."


----------



## WeepinWillow

This is not really a problem , more a curiosity, what language does your Sim speak?
I am playing Sims 2 my first in any Sims series, and I can not understand what they are saying. Is that normal or is there a setting I can change?


----------



## elleah

It's normal. The language that the Sims speak is actually broken up Russian. It's the standard for all Sims...you can't change it. You play it long enough you'll be speaking like it too..


----------



## elleah

Thanks for the reply...

I went to the link you suggested, but I ran into some errors trying to install the Catalyst. Such as:

* "Setup was unable to find components that can be installed on your current hardware or software config..."

"Severe: INF Error Video driver not found"

"..Try to setup your display adapter with a standard VGA driver before running setup"*

I'm trying to convert to MS standard VGA, but when I uninstall the Mobility Radeon 9000 and restart, the driver re-installs itself back into the system. The instructions I found on MS was for Win 2000.

Do you any suggestions on this?


----------



## CoasterFreak

You must download and install the mod first, according to the person who gave me the information.


> Here is the mod to make it work with the mobility line of cards:
> http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/


----------



## M888

Hi all! I recently bought the Sims 2 and I'm having a problem with it. The screen sometimes freezed while playing and a message about the ati2dvag display driver appeared:

"the ati2dvag display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality. The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to Microsoft."

I had to restart my laptop manually everytime. So i went to update my driver and the next time i played the game the message above appeared plus another message:

"the graphics adapter in this system experienced an internal error. Please contact your graphics adapter manufacturer for technical support. The application will now terminate."

I tried playing the game again but this time i'm not able to start the game.  It said: 

"The operating system denied access to the specified file."

I can't play the game now.  I'm not sure if it has something to do with updating the driver. Maybe i haven't done it properly. My graphic card is Radeon IGP 340M. My laptop is Intel Pentium 4, 2GHz, 448RAM. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Where did you get the update driver and who manufactured your laptop?


----------



## TheCableGuy

thugedout said:


> How much RAM do you have installed and how fast is your Processor?


check my signature, My specs are there, I've 1 GB of RAM with an Athlon XP 2600+ running at 2133 Mhz


----------



## CoasterFreak

OK so now it looks like you have the Radeon 9250, instead of the 7000 u said you had. Did you upgrade your card? Is there any difference in play performance?


----------



## M888

I updated the display driver from Compaq. I did not uninstall my driver before i installed the new one. Will this cause any problem?


----------



## CoasterFreak

yes, a lot of the time you should uninstall the old one..but unless you notice performance issues, your fine.


----------



## M888

So wat can i do now? THe sims 2 won't load when i put in CD1. I can't play at all. before the updated the driver, i could still play until it freezed..I'm just started playing and i'm really addicted to it.


----------



## CoasterFreak

What happens when you try to play it??


----------



## M888

I can't even start the game now. When i put in CD1 and click on the icon to start the game, a message popped out :
"The operating system denied access to the specified file."
I keep trying to put the CD but it isn't working.


----------



## CoasterFreak

perform a driver roll-back or do a system restore to BEFORE you intalled the new driver..and then try to run the game again


----------



## CoasterFreak

****NOTICE: Tomorrow I will be receiving Sims 2: University (Expansion Pack) If you have any "Technical" or "Gameplay" questions on the expansion pack, i would suggest holding them until wednesday or thursday OR contacting EA. This will give me, and anyone else with the expansion pack, to play around with it. ****


----------



## StatAtForum

Sorry to bug you, but I have Another Graphics Card Question.

I have a Gateway 7215 that I bought in November. It has a Radeon IGP 320M video card with 64 MB of ram. Sims 2 seems to run absoultely great... good fps rate, no lagging, then all of a sudden it will freeze and dump me to the desktop where it tells me that my computer has just recovered from a serious system error and to restart my puter. When I restart Windows tells me the error was with the IGP 320M. 

I know it's not on the approved list, so I was about to take my life into my hands, when I noticed in this forum that it seems you have run TS2 sucessfully on the same card. Any thoughts?


----------



## CoasterFreak

Yes, people have been able to run the game successfully with that card. Now there could be 2 problems present. 1)The card is incompatible with the sims 2, but we cannot prove that since the game runs fine. 2)There is a system problem not related to game play. I want to lean more towards 2 only because you are able to run it just fine. BUT, if you allow me to research it a little, i'll be sure and get back to you within a day.


----------



## TheCableGuy

thugedout said:


> OK so now it looks like you have the Radeon 9250, instead of the 7000 u said you had. Did you upgrade your card? Is there any difference in play performance?


yeah I upgraded to Radeon 9250 128 Mb, now it's running ok, I can't activate all the graphic features such as high shadows, high texture detail and stuff but at least it runs smoothly and it doesnt hang anymore. But still, I heard of people running this game smoothly with no fps problems with 64 Mb cards, and I couldnt run this game with my radeon 7000 64 mb at all, it was way too slow, with the minimum display settings and all, and now with this radeon 9250 128 mb it runs just fine, but if I turn on all the display settings it runs slow again like with my old radeon 7000, so I want to know if this is normal or what, the rest of the hardware should help, right? do you think there could be something else wrong with my system, BTW I run other games perfectly, I play NFSU2, Colin mcrae 3, gta and they all run fine without this kind of problem. Thanks again


----------



## StatAtForum

thugedout said:


> Yes, people have been able to run the game successfully with that card. Now there could be 2 problems present. 1)The card is incompatible with the sims 2, but we cannot prove that since the game runs fine. 2)There is a system problem not related to game play. I want to lean more towards 2 only because you are able to run it just fine. BUT, if you allow me to research it a little, i'll be sure and get back to you within a day.


No Pressure, Just wondering if you had any new info.

FYI - I'm one of those who donates when a problem gets resolved


----------



## Jackiefrost9

TheCableGuy said:


> yeah I upgraded to Radeon 9250 128 Mb, now it's running ok, I can't activate all the graphic features such as high shadows, high texture detail and stuff but at least it runs smoothly and it doesnt hang anymore. But still, I heard of people running this game smoothly with no fps problems with 64 Mb cards, and I couldnt run this game with my radeon 7000 64 mb at all, it was way too slow, with the minimum display settings and all, and now with this radeon 9250 128 mb it runs just fine, but if I turn on all the display settings it runs slow again like with my old radeon 7000, so I want to know if this is normal or what, the rest of the hardware should help, right? do you think there could be something else wrong with my system, BTW I run other games perfectly, I play NFSU2, Colin mcrae 3, gta and they all run fine without this kind of problem. Thanks again


I would say that it's normal, radeon 9250 isn't a high end card, so it probably won't run the game on all high settings.


----------



## CoasterFreak

StatAtForum said:


> No Pressure, Just wondering if you had any new info.
> 
> FYI - I'm one of those who donates when a problem gets resolved


Yea I'm still looking. It's strange..lol It's one of those crazy computer problems that don't make any sense..or maybe i'm overlooking something.


----------



## laman2earth

will some really really nice nice person send me some spam or tell me were to download it for free?
[email protected]


----------



## CoasterFreak

laman2earth said:


> will some really really nice nice person copy there sims2 and send it to me? or tell me were to download it for free?
> [email protected]


This is REALLY against TSGs Rules. First of all, no one is going to copy their game and send it to someone they don't know. Second, if you really want the game, just go buy it. Support Maxis/EA. They spent a long time making this game. Let them go home knowing people actually want to support them and buy their games. It's what...$49.99, in NJ thats $52.99 after tax. Just buy it. It's well worth it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

we should spam him...

StatAtForum:
Does this always happen when a certain event in the game occurs, or is it just random?

Man I can't find the Gateway 7215 anywhere... so what's the rest of your system specs?

It may be overheating, make sure you're laptop is nice and cool.


----------



## StatAtForum

Jackiefrost9 said:


> we should spam him...
> 
> StatAtForum:
> Does this always happen when a certain event in the game occurs, or is it just random?
> 
> Man I can't find the Gateway 7215 anywhere... so what's the rest of your system specs?
> 
> It may be overheating, make sure you're laptop is nice and cool.


It doesn't seem to be happening at a specific point, it appears to be random for the most part. I've thought about the overheating problem, but I have an external cooling pad from targus that plugs into the USB port. That seems to do a prett y good job of keeping the heat down.

To be fair I have yet to move to XP SP2. I can't imainge that would help, but do you think that might cause some glitch?

Specs from Gateway config:

Processor:
AMD Athlon XP M, 2167 MHz
133MHz external bus

BIOS
Phoenix 57.06.05 09/24/2004

Memory 
Upgrade 
512MB physical 
90% free resources
2 memory slots, 0 free (256+256)

Video 
Upgrade 
Graphics Adapter: RADEON IGP 320M
Screen Area/Colors: 1280x800 pixels, 65,536 colors
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor: MS_ 0

Drives 
Upgrade 
C:\ (NTFS) 57231MB total, 14135MB free
D:\ CD-ROM/CD-RW or DVD Drive

Network and Modem 
Upgrade 
(modem) CXT Conexant SoftK56 Data Fax Modem
(net) Broadcom Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
(net) Broadcom Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
(net) Microsoft Direct Parallel
(net) Microsoft 1394 Net Adapter

Operating System 
Upgrade 
Windows XP SP1 (Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 1)
Original setup date: 11/29/2004
DirectX Version: 5.3.0000001.0904 built by: private/Lab06_dev(DXBLD00)
SWAP FILE DISABLED
File cache managed by Windows

Browser
MSIE 6.0; 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322
Proxy: No proxy set
HTTP level: direct 1.1, proxy 1.0
Scripting version: 5.6.0.6626

At this time Gateway has no updated drivers for my machine.


----------



## CoasterFreak

StatAtForum said:


> It doesn't seem to be happening at a specific point, it appears to be random for the most part. I've thought about the overheating problem, but I have an external cooling pad from targus that plugs into the USB port. That seems to do a prett y good job of keeping the heat down.
> 
> To be fair I have yet to move to XP SP2. I can't imainge that would help, but do you think that might cause some glitch?
> 
> Specs from Gateway config:
> 
> Processor:
> AMD Athlon XP M, 2167 MHz
> 133MHz external bus
> 
> BIOS
> Phoenix 57.06.05 09/24/2004
> 
> Memory
> Upgrade
> 512MB physical
> 90% free resources
> 2 memory slots, 0 free (256+256)
> 
> Video
> Upgrade
> Graphics Adapter: RADEON IGP 320M
> Screen Area/Colors: 1280x800 pixels, 65,536 colors
> Monitor: Default Monitor
> Monitor: Default Monitor
> Monitor: MS_ 0
> 
> Drives
> Upgrade
> C:\ (NTFS) 57231MB total, 14135MB free
> D:\ CD-ROM/CD-RW or DVD Drive
> 
> Network and Modem
> Upgrade
> (modem) CXT Conexant SoftK56 Data Fax Modem
> (net) Broadcom Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
> (net) Broadcom Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
> (net) Microsoft Direct Parallel
> (net) Microsoft 1394 Net Adapter
> 
> Operating System
> Upgrade
> Windows XP SP1 (Windows XP 5.1.2600 Service Pack 1)
> Original setup date: 11/29/2004
> DirectX Version: 5.3.0000001.0904 built by: private/Lab06_dev(DXBLD00)
> SWAP FILE DISABLED
> File cache managed by Windows
> 
> Browser
> MSIE 6.0; 5.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322
> Proxy: No proxy set
> HTTP level: direct 1.1, proxy 1.0
> Scripting version: 5.6.0.6626
> 
> At this time Gateway has no updated drivers for my machine.


Try it. I can't see how it would hurt the problem, so go for installing XP SP2. Your spec's match the one's on my laptop, and your processor is even faster. It all leads to a conflict with software on your computer. So try SP2, like I said, I don't think it would hurt the problem. Just be sure to backup as much as you can. Any questions, reply.


----------



## StatAtForum

thugedout said:


> Try it. I can't see how it would hurt the problem, so go for installing XP SP2. Your spec's match the one's on my laptop, and your processor is even faster. It all leads to a conflict with software on your computer. So try SP2, like I said, I don't think it would hurt the problem. Just be sure to backup as much as you can. Any questions, reply.


Well, that didn't seem to work.

I guess I just lose.

Unless anyone else has any bright ideas.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

make sure your drivers are up to date and everything


----------



## TheCableGuy

try enabling the swap file, set it to managed by windows, there is the posibility of running out of memory since you don't have a swap file, although 512 mb coulb be enough, I don't recommend to disable the swap file if you have less than 1 Gb, so, youi can try enabling it


----------



## StatAtForum

TheCableGuy said:


> try enabling the swap file, set it to managed by windows, there is the posibility of running out of memory since you don't have a swap file, although 512 mb coulb be enough, I don't recommend to disable the swap file if you have less than 1 Gb, so, youi can try enabling it


Awesome... uh...

I'm an idiot.

How do I do that?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lol i don't even know how to do that...


----------



## Lateralus

Hey there guys, thanks so much for helping everyone with their Sims2 problems, you rock!

I've got a problem with my Sims2 game. I recently bought a new computer but it only had 128 MB of RAM and a very crappy graphics card. I installed the Sims anyway to see how it would go, there were no problems, only that it was incredibly slow and the quality of the graphics were so bad! So I bought some more RAM (now I have 512MB) and installed The Sims2 again. It was alot faster but the graphics were still awful. 
I then bought a ASUS Series V95200 GeForce FX 5200 graphics card and installed all the components and installed DirectX9. I installed the game yet again only to find that after the 'Pleasantville' loading screen, the theme music for Pleasantville would come on, but the screen would stay the same. Then I moved the mouse around and the options panel would come up but repeatedly flash and still the 'Pleasantville' background would not change. The more I clicked things in the options panel, the more it just overlapped and flashed.

My brother has installed NFSU2 and it works perfectly, so I don't really know what to do next. I've installed the latest drivers, tried it in windowed mode, changed the resolution to 800x600 and got rid of any other programs running. I've also contacted Maxis, they have told me to download the lastest drivers and whatnot, but nothing seems to work. 

I hope you can help me, I'm dying to play this game!
Here's a list of my operating system details

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System Model: DN039A-ABG S5010AN AN310
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 640MB RAM
Page File: 195MB used, 1369MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

Thanks again

Tahnee


----------



## covareo

I just received a new computer and I want to move all my Sims 2 neighborhoods and people to the new machine. The trouble is that the old installation was on the C drive (C:\Program Files\EA Games\The Sims 2\ and C:\Documents and Settings\Covareo\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2) and the new installation *HAS* to go on a second hard drive (D:\Program Files\EA Games\The Sims 2\ and C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2). When I copy my old files to the new system all my neighborhoods disappear - even the default ones. How do I migrate all my old work to the new system?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheCableGuy

lol StatAtForum 
I thouhgt YOU disabled the swal file since it's not a default configuration so I figured you would know how to undo it. Just right click My PC, go to properties, go to the Advanced tab, click the fiirst Settings button you see (inside the performance square), then go again to the tab advanced, click on the button 'change', and click on 'system managed size', press 'set', accept, ok, ok, and restart


----------



## s10347

I have a problem.
When i try to install the sims 2 i load the first cd but as soon as i put the 2nd one in it freezes on the same file tsdata/controle/controle1
can u help me


----------



## Jackiefrost9

covareo said:


> I just received a new computer and I want to move all my Sims 2 neighborhoods and people to the new machine. The trouble is that the old installation was on the C drive (C:\Program Files\EA Games\The Sims 2\ and C:\Documents and Settings\Covareo\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2) and the new installation *HAS* to go on a second hard drive (D:\Program Files\EA Games\The Sims 2\ and C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2). When I copy my old files to the new system all my neighborhoods disappear - even the default ones. How do I migrate all my old work to the new system?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


OK maybe you just typed it wrong or maybe I'm just being retarded tonight... you said that you installed the new files into this directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2, but that's where the old files were also, since I don't have The Sims 2 I don't know where the saved games are, but on C&C Generals they're in the My Documents folder, so if these both installed into the directory C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2 and you move them out of that directory, then yes they would dissapear.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

s10347 said:


> I have a problem.
> When i try to install the sims 2 i load the first cd but as soon as i put the 2nd one in it freezes.
> can u help me


What's your system's specs?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Lateralus said:


> Hey there guys, thanks so much for helping everyone with their Sims2 problems, you rock!
> 
> I've got a problem with my Sims2 game. I recently bought a new computer but it only had 128 MB of RAM and a very crappy graphics card. I installed the Sims anyway to see how it would go, there were no problems, only that it was incredibly slow and the quality of the graphics were so bad! So I bought some more RAM (now I have 512MB) and installed The Sims2 again. It was alot faster but the graphics were still awful.
> I then bought a ASUS Series V95200 GeForce FX 5200 graphics card and installed all the components and installed DirectX9. I installed the game yet again only to find that after the 'Pleasantville' loading screen, the theme music for Pleasantville would come on, but the screen would stay the same. Then I moved the mouse around and the options panel would come up but repeatedly flash and still the 'Pleasantville' background would not change. The more I clicked things in the options panel, the more it just overlapped and flashed.
> 
> My brother has installed NFSU2 and it works perfectly, so I don't really know what to do next. I've installed the latest drivers, tried it in windowed mode, changed the resolution to 800x600 and got rid of any other programs running. I've also contacted Maxis, they have told me to download the lastest drivers and whatnot, but nothing seems to work.
> 
> I hope you can help me, I'm dying to play this game!
> Here's a list of my operating system details
> 
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
> System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
> System Model: DN039A-ABG S5010AN AN310
> BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
> Memory: 640MB RAM
> Page File: 195MB used, 1369MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> DX Setup Parameters: Not found
> DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Tahnee


was your first graphics card just the onboard graphics on the motherboard? if so then that might be conflicting with your graphics card and making it not work properly... I think...


----------



## Lateralus

Jackiefrost9 said:


> was your first graphics card just the onboard graphics on the motherboard? if so then that might be conflicting with your graphics card and making it not work properly... I think...


When we opened up the case for the motherboard to put the new one in, there was one already there, I couldn't fit both in, so the newest one is connected. I think theres a 16MB internal card inside but I don't think I can remove it. I also tried switching the monitor plug out of the video card socket into the main socketboard but then the monitor wouldnt even come on when I switched the computer on.


----------



## oddporcupine

Hi, Im really hoping someone can help me with this problem. I cant seem to find any posts with this exact problem though, I fear I may be the only one.

When I load the sims 2 it all looks fine until I choose a neighborhood and when the neighborhood loads everything is red, black, and gray squares and rectangles. The only thing that looks normal is the panel where you control everything on the bottom left of the computer screen and any sort of message that pops up. If I try to go to a family you can see the forms of the people but they are red and black as well and they dont move like the do when the game works correctly. They just sort of float across the floor. They also look like a cut out, with their arms stretched out to the sides.

I have tried everything to fix this problem that I can think of. Aside from calling tech support which was unhelpful I have tried reinstalling the game, updating the patch, updating my video card drivers, I have even tried using older drivers. I have tried running the game in a window, lowering my resolution, adjusting the graphics options in the game, and in the properties box of the game shortcut on the desktop I have tried adding -openGL and -d:software to the end of the target line. I dont know what those do but the tech support people had me try that. Nothing has worked.

Here are my specs:
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 1
60.01 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
1.70 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
512 megabytes of RAM
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache
RADEON 7200 SERIES with 64MB memory (with the most up to date drivers)
IMP 7LSP [Monitor] (17.1"vis)
ALS4000 Audio Device

I know I have the necessary requirements for the game and I cant get it to work properly. I dont think I left anything out but I have tried so much its possible. If anyone knows anything that can help I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Holly


----------



## covareo

Jackiefrost9 said:


> OK maybe you just typed it wrong or maybe I'm just being retarded tonight... you said that you installed the new files into this directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2, but that's where the old files were also, since I don't have The Sims 2 I don't know where the saved games are, but on C&C Generals they're in the My Documents folder, so if these both installed into the directory C:\Documents and Settings\Eric\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2 and you move them out of that directory, then yes they would disappear.


Yes the path is the same but they are 2 different machines. Physically separate. The issue is that I cannot transfer the files from my old system to a physically separate, brand new system. The game itself was installed to C: on the old system but had to be installed to D: on the new system. In both cases the saved games go in the C:\my docs dir. With a fresh install I see all the standard options but as soon as I copy my old game files over I get nothing. I am sure there is a pathing in some ini somewhere but I cant find it...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## CoasterFreak

oddporcupine said:


> Hi, Im really hoping someone can help me with this problem. I cant seem to find any posts with this exact problem though, I fear I may be the only one.
> 
> When I load the sims 2 it all looks fine until I choose a neighborhood and when the neighborhood loads everything is red, black, and gray squares and rectangles. The only thing that looks normal is the panel where you control everything on the bottom left of the computer screen and any sort of message that pops up. If I try to go to a family you can see the forms of the people but they are red and black as well and they dont move like the do when the game works correctly. They just sort of float across the floor. They also look like a cut out, with their arms stretched out to the sides.
> 
> I have tried everything to fix this problem that I can think of. Aside from calling tech support which was unhelpful I have tried reinstalling the game, updating the patch, updating my video card drivers, I have even tried using older drivers. I have tried running the game in a window, lowering my resolution, adjusting the graphics options in the game, and in the properties box of the game shortcut on the desktop I have tried adding -openGL and -d:software to the end of the target line. I dont know what those do but the tech support people had me try that. Nothing has worked.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> Windows XP Professional Service Pack 1
> 60.01 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
> 1.70 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
> 512 megabytes of RAM
> 8 kilobyte primary memory cache
> 256 kilobyte secondary memory cache
> RADEON 7200 SERIES with 64MB memory (with the most up to date drivers)
> IMP 7LSP [Monitor] (17.1"vis)
> ALS4000 Audio Device
> 
> I know I have the necessary requirements for the game and I cant get it to work properly. I dont think I left anything out but I have tried so much its possible. If anyone knows anything that can help I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Holly


It is definately a video problem. Why the game is not running properly, even though u have the right video card...that's a mystery. You have 512MB of RAM, that's pretty good. There must be something that's causing a conflict with the game. Does it do it everytime you play the game??


----------



## Lateralus

This one sounds similar to my problem... Is there a way you can disable the internal video card? Maybe that is causing the conflict?


----------



## btvsfan

Hey yeah i have a question and i really am not great with computers but i have tried everything else. I used the boolprop testingcheatsenabled true code on my sims2 game with university expansion pack and it was always saying an error has occured. I uninstalled than reinstalled and it was still there. It has like fifty errors just from loading and it oftne crashes. Any idea what happened and what i can do?


----------



## btvsfan

btvsfan said:


> Hey yeah i have a question and i really am not great with computers but i have tried everything else. I used the boolprop testingcheatsenabled true code on my sims2 game with university expansion pack and it was always saying an error has occured. I uninstalled than reinstalled and it was still there. It has like fifty errors just from loading and it oftne crashes. Any idea what happened and what i can do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

where did u enter the code? I dunno how much help i can give here since i don't have the game.


----------



## AJandT04

I have a question that I hope sombody could answer for me. My computers Processor speed is 735.2 MHz. Before buying an 800 mHz processor, i wanted to know if it would make my game play better or not. When i rotate my view in the game or zoom in it goes very slowly and sorta skips. Does that have to do with my processor speed or something else like my Display device, which is a Rage Fury Pro/Xpert 2000 Pro. I am going to update the Diplay Device, but im not sure which one i should update it to. Before buying a new processor, i wanted to know it would make a difference since they cost like $200.00. Please let me know any suggestions. Thanks, AJ


----------



## CoasterFreak

btvsfan said:


> Originally Posted by btvsfan
> Hey yeah i have a question and i really am not great with computers but i have tried everything else. I used the boolprop testingcheatsenabled true code on my sims2 game with university expansion pack and it was always saying an error has occured. I uninstalled than reinstalled and it was still there. It has like fifty errors just from loading and it oftne crashes. Any idea what happened and what i can do?
Click to expand...

happens to me to, don't worry about it. It really comes from extra items and lost items installed prior to the expansion pack. As for the crashing, what are your computer Spec's? Mainly your processor, video card, and RAM.


----------



## scotsman75

When i first bought the game and installed it, everything worked fine. I played it for a couple of months without problems. However, after my pc "broke down" i had to re-install the game (and everything else on my comp) Now it loads ok, and usually starts to play ok, but as soon as i try to save it, my computer reboots.

When it restarts i reported the error to microsoft and was told that nvidia knew how to fix my problem and i needed to download the newest driver updates. I did this, installed them, and still the same problem!! Microsoft says now that nvidia dosent know what the problem is!!!!!

My video card is a Ge Force FX 5200, and the rest of my specs are ok for the game to be played, the game is a legal copy and all my drivers are up to date. My operating system is Windows XP


----------



## CoasterFreak

I have the same video card and the game runs perfectly fine. Here's where the problem may come in at, whenever you install NEW video drivers, especially for nVidia, It's best to uninstall the old one's first. So try uninstalling your current drivers, then reboot, download and install the new one's.


----------



## covareo

covareo said:


> Yes the path is the same but they are 2 different machines. Physically separate. The issue is that I cannot transfer the files from my old system to a physically separate, brand new system. The game itself was installed to C: on the old system but had to be installed to D: on the new system. In both cases the saved games go in the C:\my docs dir. With a fresh install I see all the standard options but as soon as I copy my old game files over I get nothing. I am sure there is a pathing in some ini somewhere but I cant find it...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Anyone?


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

I have always loved going and downloading new things for the Sims 2. But when I finally go to open the folder and install it, It says that I am not allowed to. I meen, whats the point of downloading it if I can't use it? 

PLEASE HELP!

Thanks, Lauren


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Do you have administrative rights on your computer? or is it not that type of problem...


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

My computer does have administrative rights, I can download everything fine, but when I try to open clothes or furniture that I have downloaded and install it to the game, it will not even let me open the file. I can download houses and install them, but everything else doesn't work!

please help!

Lauren


----------



## Jackiefrost9

What's the exact error message?


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

It only has one thing to click on, it says C:/docum~1/temp/temporary directory 1 for dlkfapblueflames.zip\7fc48c98_df5.package
paint cannot read this file
this is not a valid bitmap file, or its format is not currently supported.

Maybe I am doing something wrong. Can you just tell me how to install objects and clothes I have downloaded? I believe I am doing somethin wrong.

thanx Lauren


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Oh ok paint is trying to open it but you don't want it to do that... I've never done it before so let me see if I can find someone who knows how.


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

I am having trouble with downloads. I can download everything just fine, but I do not know how to put it on my game. It is easy for me to install the house I download to the game, but when it comes to clothes and furniture and genetics, I don't know how. Can anyone help me?

Thanks
Lauren


----------



## abbieg123

A while ago, i installed the sims2, but then the pc crashed and wiped all the programs off. So jst recently i tried to install THS2 agen but it keeps stopping at 49%. Please help!! Thanks


----------



## aragornlor24

Hi. I just bought The Sims 2: University and have been having problems from the get-go. Let me just say that I had no problems whatsoever with playing The Sims 2 on my laptop, but for some reason The Sims 2 University keeps crashing on me. After uninstalling both Sims games (and consequently losing all my saved sims and houses I spent hundreds of hours playing) I finally got TS2U to play and I thought I was fine. Then, I noticed that if I move my mouse too fast or click too fast on something, the game will freeze and if I go back to the desktop, it crashes saying the video card stopped responding. I have an Intel Pentium 4 M (1.9 GHz), 486 MB of RAM, 40 GB hard drive, and an ATI Radeon M6 video card with 64 MB of memory. I also have Direct X 9.0c and have recently updated most of my drivers. I am at my wits end as to what to do; should I just chuck this computer and get a new one (which I am loathe to do) or cross my fingers and hope it stops crashing? Is my computer even compatible to play this??


----------



## CoasterFreak

aragornlor24 said:


> Hi. I just bought The Sims 2: University and have been having problems from the get-go. Let me just say that I had no problems whatsoever with playing The Sims 2 on my laptop, but for some reason The Sims 2 University keeps crashing on me. After uninstalling both Sims games (and consequently losing all my saved sims and houses I spent hundreds of hours playing) I finally got TS2U to play and I thought I was fine. Then, I noticed that if I move my mouse too fast or click too fast on something, the game will freeze and if I go back to the desktop, it crashes saying the video card stopped responding. I have an Intel Pentium 4 M (1.9 GHz), 486 MB of RAM, 40 GB hard drive, and an ATI Radeon M6 video card with 64 MB of memory. I also have Direct X 9.0c and have recently updated most of my drivers. I am at my wits end as to what to do; should I just chuck this computer and get a new one (which I am loathe to do) or cross my fingers and hope it stops crashing? Is my computer even compatible to play this??


Your computer is fine. It may be a program running in the background that is trying to use your video card at the same time the game is. Assuming you have Win XP, Press Ctrl+Alt+Del and click performance tab. Close anything with YOUR computer username next to it except explorer.exe. Also, I will double check TS2 Video Card requirements to see if your video card is compatible.


----------



## CoasterFreak

After a quick look over at the Sims 2 Website, that video card is not on the compatibility list. So what I'm going to have you do is, right click on the sims 2 icon, then at the end of the "target" line insert a space after the ". Type "-w" WITHOUT the "". Attempt to run the game and play.


----------



## s10347

I am Having problems with my sims 2 game (NON DVD EDITION).
When I play The Game will freeze and an error box will come up and say there is a problem with my vertuel device.
I have an 'Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family' Vertuel device.
Can some one please help me.


----------



## aragornlor24

thugedout said:


> After a quick look over at the Sims 2 Website, that video card is not on the compatibility list. So what I'm going to have you do is, right click on the sims 2 icon, then at the end of the "target" line insert a space after the ". Type "-w" WITHOUT the "". Attempt to run the game and play.


Okay, if my game keeps crashing I will definitely take your advice; I just have a few questions. First, I play the game via the expansion pack, so can I do what you said by clicking on the sims 2 university icon? Second, if it doesn't work or makes things worse, can I undo it? Third, what exactly does adding that -w do?? Finally, I am willing to accept that my video card isn't compatible, I just want to know why it isn't compatible with the expansion pack when it worked great with the sims 2. I could play the sims 2 for eight hours straight and it never ever crashed on me or gave me an error message. Since the requirements are the same for the expansion pack I (I guess naively) thought it would work smoothly as well. Computers are so confusing!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

s10347 said:


> I am Having problems with my sims 2 game (NON DVD EDITION).
> When I play The Game will freeze and an error box will come up and say there is a problem with my vertuel device.
> I have an 'Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family' Vertuel device.
> Can some one please help me.


re-install the driver for it and see if it works, i don't think that's on the supported list so you'll have to see.


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

I just got the Sims 2 University. It installed just fine and I can make students and everything. But when I go to play a house or put a family in a house, When it is loading it just freezes. So then I restart my computer and try again. I can now build the house and put the family in it. But when I turn off pause and click play, it does nothing. The time is still 8:00 and I can't play the game! 

please help!


----------



## bus_surfer

Hey guys, great job on answering all these questions! I've got a pretty unique one, I havn't been able to find an answer anywhere. I have a bought-and-paid-for version of Sims 2, and it seems to work just fine... except all the movies play upside down. Entering a new house, first kiss, WooHooing, growing up, etc. all play completely upside-down. Not a big problem, I know, but annoying. system specs:

HP Pavillion ZV5000 laptop
384 mb RAM
40 gig hard drive
3.2 GHZ pentium 4
128 MB Raedon 9000I
some onboard sound card, not sure which, SOUNDMAX I think
15.4" widescreen
CD/CDR/CDRW/DVD drive

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## thalion

Hi there and sorry for the disturbance.

I have an Acer Aspire 1605 laptop with Celeron 2.4Ghz, 256 DDR, Ati Radeon mobility 9000 64MB, and combo DVD-CDRW.

I got the Sims 2 DVD edition and it installs fine, it starts fine, and after 2 minutes of clear play it freezes. I tried every possible combination in my Ati panel with no improvement, and even with powerstrip full scale overclock it
just provided me a couple more minutes of play. I have the latest Directx installed and there is no sound error till the point of freeze.

I even saw a quicker load and display speed on my Acer than my cousins Athlon 2400+ 256 DDR with a Geforce5200 256, which struggled with the framerate but it didnt freeze.

Can anyone suggest anything? The laptops bios has absolutely no display
adjustments so I can try anything from that point. Can anyone suggest a solution?

You can freely send any comments to my mail: [email protected]

Thanks..


----------



## Azimuth

After installing the Sims 2 expansion, I played the game for 3 days or so without any problems and then it started crashing, initially a minute or so after loading but after it while it starting locking up as soon as the neighbourhood browser popped up.
I reinstalled the game 4 times, but it still kept locking up. Eventually, due to the errors from hot restarting, windows itself crashed. I've reformatted the drive, reinstalled windows xp, installed the latest sound and video drivers and the damn game is still crashing. I'm not using my old save games, so I know that's not causing problems - each time I'm using a brand spanking new installation. I've tried everything on the tech support site (disabling hyperthreading, lowering sound acceleration, blah blah blah). None of my other games are giving any problems.
I'm using:
Intel Prescott 3.2ghz
1gb ddr RAM
GeForce FX 5900 Ultra 256mb ddr 
SB Live! 5.1
160gb hdd (mostly empty)
dx9.0c

Can some brainiac figure this out, or is anyone else having similar problems?


----------



## CoasterFreak

There is a corrupted game file somewhere. Not to sound ignorant, but is this a legal copy, as in did you buy it? 

Even if you did, there still must be a corrupted game file present. Have you ever downloaded any hacks/mods/objects, etc. for the original. If so, make sure they are cleared out of your Downloads Folder.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Didn't we have problems like this earlier... where the cd went bad for some reason or another, but they fixed it by getting a new disk and re-installing. I'm not sure for this though because you say the first 3 days or so it was fine.


----------



## Azimuth

A fair enough question, but yes, i certainly am using a bought copy of the sims 2 as well as the expansion. i've never hacked or modded the installation. the audioerrors folder is full of entries about duplicate resources. i've emailed ea regarding this, but they haven't gotten back to me.
i don't have any problems installing the game, and the discs aren't visibly damaged or anything.
the weird thing is, i've had the sims2 since it came out last year, and never had a problem. but since installaing the expansion, it keeps crashing. even when i uninstall the exp, the game still crashes. even if i uninstall the whole lot and reinstall just vanilla sims2, it crashes.
curses! *waves fists in air*
i'm having serious withdrawal pangs.


----------



## Azimuth

you people call yourselves experts but you can't disable hyperthreading? lol!
firstly, AMD systems don't use hyperthreading, only intel and you must be running winxp to use it.
you can enable/disable hyperthreading in the bios (ie hit while your system is botting to enter setup, and you'll find an option in there somewhere).
the hyperthreading issue is only related to some nvidia video cards, though. if you're using the latest forceware driver (version 71) you shouldn't have problems.
wow, sometimes a takes a woman to set things in order 
at least you guys have solveably issues. i haven't been able to play the sims for over a week now. imagine the horror.


----------



## aragornlor24

Azimuth said:


> A fair enough question, but yes, i certainly am using a bought copy of the sims 2 as well as the expansion. i've never hacked or modded the installation. the audioerrors folder is full of entries about duplicate resources. i've emailed ea regarding this, but they haven't gotten back to me.
> i don't have any problems installing the game, and the discs aren't visibly damaged or anything.
> the weird thing is, i've had the sims2 since it came out last year, and never had a problem. but since installaing the expansion, it keeps crashing. even when i uninstall the exp, the game still crashes. even if i uninstall the whole lot and reinstall just vanilla sims2, it crashes.
> curses! *waves fists in air*
> i'm having serious withdrawal pangs.


Hi, I am just writing to say thank you thank you thank you for having a very similar problem as me. I bought the Sims 2 the first day it came out and never had a problem with it, but as soon as I installed the expansion pack, the game keeps crashing on me. I've been told ad nauseum that my video card isn't compatible blah blah blah but that doesn't answer my extremely frustrating and perplexing question as to why isn't it compatible with the expansion when it works FINE with the sims 2 and they have the same exact requirements?!?!  According to the "experts" I shouldn't even be able to play the sims 2 at all and they won't listen to me when I say it worked fine and never crashed. They just apologize and say I can't play the game unless I get a new computer. I just bought my bloody computer!!


----------



## aragornlor24

Yeah, I know what your problem is, Azimuth: you bought The Sims 2 University. I have been to lots of message boards and tons and tons of people have been having so much trouble getting it to work. I think, personally, it was rushed to market and therefore is full of bugs, and Maxis doesn't want to admit it and therefore tells everyone that the fault is with their computer. But, personally, the sims 2 worked perfect on my computer and now that I've installed the expansion it keeps crashing. I had to completely uninstall and reinstall and lost all of my houses and families, which I spent hundreds of hours playing. And even now the game still crashes!! I'd much rather have my old families back and be able to play hassle free but now that's not possible either. I was so excited to get this expansion pack and it's been nothing but a nightmare. I should sue maxis for pain and suffering.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Azimuth said:


> you people call yourselves experts but you can't disable hyperthreading? lol!
> firstly, AMD systems don't use hyperthreading, only intel and you must be running winxp to use it.
> you can enable/disable hyperthreading in the bios (ie hit while your system is botting to enter setup, and you'll find an option in there somewhere).
> the hyperthreading issue is only related to some nvidia video cards, though. if you're using the latest forceware driver (version 71) you shouldn't have problems.
> wow, sometimes a takes a woman to set things in order
> at least you guys have solveably issues. i haven't been able to play the sims for over a week now. imagine the horror.


What in the world are you talking about? Did it fix your problem when you disabled hyperthreading? I would really like to know so we can relay the message. And by the way, I am well aware of the procedure to turn it off. I'm not quite sure why you just insulted us...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

aragornlor24 said:


> Hi, I am just writing to say thank you thank you thank you for having a very similar problem as me. I bought the Sims 2 the first day it came out and never had a problem with it, but as soon as I installed the expansion pack, the game keeps crashing on me. I've been told ad nauseum that my video card isn't compatible blah blah blah but that doesn't answer my extremely frustrating and perplexing question as to why isn't it compatible with the expansion when it works FINE with the sims 2 and they have the same exact requirements?!?!  According to the "experts" I shouldn't even be able to play the sims 2 at all and they won't listen to me when I say it worked fine and never crashed. They just apologize and say I can't play the game unless I get a new computer. I just bought my bloody computer!!


Have you unistalled the expansion and tried it? Have you unistalled everything and then reinstalled it to see if it works? If not it's worth a try. I'm guessing corrupt game file.


----------



## aragornlor24

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Have you unistalled the expansion and tried it? Have you unistalled everything and then reinstalled it to see if it works? If not it's worth a try. I'm guessing corrupt game file.


Yep, hon, I uninstalled the expansion pack, uninstalled the sims 2, reinstalled both of them only to have to uninstall both of them again, and then finally installed both of them again. The first time I installed the expansion, it would crash even before loading. Now, it will play fine for a while, but if I click on something too rapidly or use the edge-scroll feature to move the camera too fast, it will crash back to the desktop saying the video card stopped responding. I've only played my new game a few times, but I've noticed that it seems to only crash when I'm playing with a sim in a dorm. Maybe my computer just can't handle the dorms?


----------



## CoasterFreak

OK, I haven't had time to play with the expansion pack like I have with the original. Within the next 2-4 hours I'm gonna play with the Expansion pack on my laptop and see if i can encounter any errors. Many people have been having problems with the expansion. Give me a little time....and I shall help!


----------



## CoasterFreak

Azimuth said:


> you people call yourselves experts but you can't disable hyperthreading? lol!
> firstly, AMD systems don't use hyperthreading, only intel and you must be running winxp to use it.
> you can enable/disable hyperthreading in the bios (ie hit while your system is botting to enter setup, and you'll find an option in there somewhere).
> the hyperthreading issue is only related to some nvidia video cards, though. if you're using the latest forceware driver (version 71) you shouldn't have problems.
> wow, sometimes a takes a woman to set things in order
> at least you guys have solveably issues. i haven't been able to play the sims for over a week now. imagine the horror.


Very innapropriate.


----------



## Tiedgie

I have seen this question before on this forum but haven't really seen an answer. I have a Mobility Radeon 9000 video card, and my Sims 2 freezes and locks my computer after my Sims make out, "make woohoo" (ps, funniest thing ever), or get really angry. When the little red or green explosion thing appears above them, it freezes up. Is there a driver of some kind that I can download that will fix this problem? Thanks soooo much in advance!


----------



## CoasterFreak

Check with your computer's manufacturer, or, if you would like, provide me with your mfgr. name and the pc's model # and I'll check for a driver for you. Along with that information, could you provide me with your processor, RAM, and HD space.


----------



## krazytombo

i can only get to 77% and when i put disk 4 in it will not continue installing 
can u please help me how do i fix it i really want to play.  

SPECS

P4,630 (3.0GHZ),HT,2MB,EM64T
128MB PCI-E X16 ATI RADEON X300 SE,DIM,P
160GB NCQ SATA,7200 RPM,DIM,TIED,P
512MB DDR2 SDRAM AT 533MHZ-2X2566MB,DIM
16X DVD-ROM


----------



## cinicale

Ok I just purchased the sims 2 and I am having some major problems!
It instals alright but its when i start up the game and it is in the loading interface either my computer restarts or the game closes and every thing is messed up and a message appears saying something about my video card or something crashing and i have to restart my computre!
I can not understand why this is happeninng i followed the instructions i closed all processes (besides system etc...) under user name excep taskmgr.exe, explorer.exe, and some one that i cant close called wscntfy. exe i think thats the one!

Now it should work smoothly on my computer because i have the latest sony Vaio Home edition

Model PCV 2253
Intel Pentium 4 Processor
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
512MB PC-3200 40oMHzDDr
Intel Extreme Graphics 2 64MB
160Gb5 7200rpm Hard Drive

PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## cinicale

Its probably because you dont have enough memory try deleting another game or program and then reninstall it!


----------



## cinicale

CAn Someone Please Reply to my question at the bottom of page 34 PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Make sure your puter is staying cool, kinda sounds like an overheating problem to me.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

krazytombo said:


> i can only get to 77% and when i put disk 4 in it will not continue installing
> can u please help me i really want to play.


We need your system specs, including memory and hard drive space.


----------



## Azimuth

Oh, sorry guys - the comment about hyperthreading was related to someone's message somewhere else in the thread and i accidently put my reply here. My bad  And it wasn't meant to be rude - it's just that some person who had rated themself as "advanced" said in their message that they didn't know how to disable ht.
And as for my problem with the Sims 2 expansion, I fixed it the old sk00l way - I opened up my case, took everything out, shrieked at it and put it all back in. Now it works again - HURRAH!!


----------



## Azimuth

aragornlor24 said:


> Yep, hon, I uninstalled the expansion pack, uninstalled the sims 2, reinstalled both of them only to have to uninstall both of them again, and then finally installed both of them again. The first time I installed the expansion, it would crash even before loading. Now, it will play fine for a while, but if I click on something too rapidly or use the edge-scroll feature to move the camera too fast, it will crash back to the desktop saying the video card stopped responding. I've only played my new game a few times, but I've noticed that it seems to only crash when I'm playing with a sim in a dorm. Maybe my computer just can't handle the dorms?


Does your video card use a molex connector (ie is it connected directly to your power supply)? If so, your most likely issue is that your pc is experiencing a brown-out, which is a power dip. It would be helpful to know your system specs, but if you're running a p4 or AMD equivalent, you're going to need a 350W power supply AT LEAST. I have endless problems with this myself, since I'm running a monster machine on a 300W ps


----------



## Azimuth

Clinicale, I've just replied to a similar problem - upgrade your power supply to something more powerful. While I doubt your graphics card is using separate power (no offence, but 64MB cards aren't power hogs ), your pc is most likely crashing due to power shortage. It's a massively underrated problem.
And as for all this trash about background tasks, don't bother - unless you're really low on memory (and 512MB is just fine), background tasks don't interfere with games. I usually have hundreds of tasks running.


----------



## Azimuth

cinicale said:


> CAn Someone Please Reply to my question at the bottom of page 34 PLEASE!!!!


 Heya, I've replied to your message, but forgot to include your message so I don't know if you'll get notification. Erm, it's around here somewhere. Good luck!
And for everyone else, since fixing my pc, I've been able to play the expansion for a total of about 14 hours and haven't had any problems except for one minor bug where one of my sims was unable to use the newspaper to find a job. So I'm guessing that everyone's problems here are most likely hardware related. Feel free to bombard me with questions


----------



## Azimuth

thugedout said:


> I have a GeForce FX 5200 which is really decent. I got it for $79.99 You could go with an ATI Radeon, which is what I would go with, only because my laptop has an ATI Radeon and it runs better on my laptop than on my desktop. But if you want to go cheaper with good performace, get the FX 5200, 128MB.


 You lucky American *******s! $79 for a video card?? *gasps* That same card down here (South Africa) costs the equivalent of about $250. My card (GeForce FX 5900) cost me nearly $1000. Oh to live in the first world...sigh.


----------



## krazytombo

i can only get to 77% and when i put disk 4 in it will not continue installing 
can u please help how do u fix it. really want to play    :down:


----------



## krazytombo

i cant install all of the game i get to 77% and i put disk 4 in and it will not contuie installing i need ur help PLEASE HELP ME.how do u fix it 

SPECS

P4,630 (3.0GHZ),HT,2MB,EM64T
128MB PCI-E X16 ATI RADEON X300 SE,DIM,P
160GB NCQ SATA,7200 RPM,DIM,TIED,P
512MB DDR2 SDRAM AT 533MHZ-2X2566MB,DIM
16X DVD-ROM


----------



## krazytombo

i cant install all of the game i get to 77% and i put disk 4 in and it will not contuie installing i need ur help PLEASE HELP ME.how do u fix it 

SPECS

P4,630 (3.0GHZ),HT,2MB,EM64T
128MB PCI-E X16 ATI RADEON X300 SE,DIM,P
160GB NCQ SATA,7200 RPM,DIM,TIED,P
512MB DDR2 SDRAM AT 533MHZ-2X2566MB,DIM
16X DVD-ROM


----------



## lindal

I installed the Sims 2 University today. On the last part of installing, when it was putting in the updates it said the updates were successfully completed. Then I started it up to play, I moved people into the dorm, it took forever to load them, and I had to quit and start it back up. The family was saved, so I went into the dorm to play them, only to find that the time didn't go by and the sims wouldn't move. I know it wasn't PAUSED!!!! I could still put in commands for them to do but they were frozen and they couldn't actually do the commands. What the friggin' hell!?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

krazytombo said:


> i cant install all of the game i get to 77% and i put disk 4 in and it will not contuie installing i need ur help PLEASE HELP ME.how do u fix it
> 
> SPECS
> 
> P4,630 (3.0GHZ),HT,2MB,EM64T
> 128MB PCI-E X16 ATI RADEON X300 SE,DIM,P
> 160GB NCQ SATA,7200 RPM,DIM,TIED,P
> 512MB DDR2 SDRAM AT 533MHZ-2X2566MB,DIM
> 16X DVD-ROM


How long have you waited for it to install? or does it just lock up?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Azimuth said:


> Oh, sorry guys - the comment about hyperthreading was related to someone's message somewhere else in the thread and i accidently put my reply here. My bad  And it wasn't meant to be rude - it's just that some person who had rated themself as "advanced" said in their message that they didn't know how to disable ht.
> And as for my problem with the Sims 2 expansion, I fixed it the old sk00l way - I opened up my case, took everything out, shrieked at it and put it all back in. Now it works again - HURRAH!!


lol glad we cleared that up, those guys annoy me too. does that video card really cost close to 1000 bucks? That's insane... i was looking into getting that same card here and it was about 160 i think. There's no online store or anything that you can buy them at that will get them cheaper?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lindal said:


> I installed the Sims 2 University today. On the last part of installing, when it was putting in the updates it said the updates were successfully completed. Then I started it up to play, I moved people into the dorm, it took forever to load them, and I had to quit and start it back up. The family was saved, so I went into the dorm to play them, only to find that the time didn't go by and the sims wouldn't move. I know it wasn't PAUSED!!!! I could still put in commands for them to do but they were frozen and they couldn't actually do the commands. What the friggin' hell!?


What's your system's specs?


----------



## lindal

To:Jackiefrost9 
I believe the specs are Microsoft Windows XP


----------



## lindal

to:Jackiefrost9 
If you need more specs than that you'll have to tell me where to find the info on my computer.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Go to start, right click on "my computer" go to properties. In the "general" tab tell me how fast your processor is and how much ram you have. They'll be toward the bottom.

How was gameplay without the expansion pack?


----------



## aragornlor24

Azimuth said:


> Does your video card use a molex connector (ie is it connected directly to your power supply)? If so, your most likely issue is that your pc is experiencing a brown-out, which is a power dip. It would be helpful to know your system specs, but if you're running a p4 or AMD equivalent, you're going to need a 350W power supply AT LEAST. I have endless problems with this myself, since I'm running a monster machine on a 300W ps


First off, these are my system specs: Pentium 4 M 1.9 GHz, 486 MB Ram, 40 GB, graphics card is an ATI Radeon M6 with 64 MB. It is integrated into the processor. I'm not quite sure if you are referring to the power cord that you plug into the wall when you mean power supply, but the little tag on the power cord says 75W. Do you think this could be my problem?


----------



## cinicale

you know in the trailers and stuff you see like your neighbors and talking to them over the fence. Well in the actual game you cant seem to be able to do that? like is there a way to make it so you can? Cause i live right next to someone but it just shows a big empty space!


----------



## Pokingwith

HELP! This game is giving me so many problems.

1. Q. Everytime the schoolbus, car pool, or headmaster is suppose to arrive I get this message: 
An error occured in object "Car - School Bus - 0,8 #148 
error: Tree break encountered.
The stack trace saved in "C:/Documents and Settings/owner/my documents/EA Games/TheSims2/Logs/Object Error_N004_t432054.txt
All I can do is click delete because reset and cancel doesn't work so the school bus and etc never arrive and I end up missing work/school...

2. Q. When I take a picture all I see is black or light blue when I view the album. I can't see my people's head on the side panel either.

3. Q. It takes over 20 minutes to save.

4. Sometimes it freezes and crashes.

This is a legal copy. I have tried re-installing it. I have downloaded the update patch. Nothing is working to fix any of that.

Here is some info if you need it:
I have used 14.9 GB's and I have 93.9 GB's of free space. I have 448MB RAM.
My visual card is NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU which has 64 MB.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Have you ever used a "boolProp" cheat before? Specifically the "boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true" cheat? If so, have you ever used it on an objects and clickd "Force Error"? If not, have you ever downloaded and hacks, mods, or objects for your game?


----------



## CoasterFreak

cinicale said:


> you know in the trailers and stuff you see like your neighbors and talking to them over the fence. Well in the actual game you cant seem to be able to do that? like is there a way to make it so you can? Cause i live right next to someone but it just shows a big empty space!


In short, no. That was made by the developers to advertise the game. Currently, there is no way to do that. At one point, Maxis had thought about doing it, but they abandoned that project just like they abandoned Weather Conditions, Power Outages, Decorative Cars, Driveable Cars, etc. Hopefully, they will implement these bonuses in future expansion packs. Since we haven't seen it in University, we're hoping to see some if not all of these bonuses in Sims 2: Nightlife (releasing this fall)


----------



## CoasterFreak

thugedout said:


> OK, I haven't had time to play with the expansion pack like I have with the original. Within the next 2-4 hours I'm gonna play with the Expansion pack on my laptop and see if i can encounter any errors. Many people have been having problems with the expansion. Give me a little time....and I shall help!


Followup, I've been playing with that expansion pack and I can't seem to find any errors with installation. I had one time when the installation wouldn't complete, but that seemed to be cured when i disabled my anti-virus. Once installed, in-game performance and features are fine. I'll keep messing around with it until i can find an error.


----------



## Pokingwith

Thanks for the help -sarcasm-. I fixed my own problem.


----------



## flaoa

Hi, On sims 2 when I press on the camera options the 'Special events camera' is disabled and it is dimmed out so I can't change it to enabled. Also it does play video like when someone gives birth there's no video or if you move into a new house. It is the 2nd computer that I have loaded it onto, the first (my downstairs computer) works fine without any problems, but my upstairs has the special events and video problem. Can you help me?


----------



## Azimuth

aragornlor24 said:


> First off, these are my system specs: Pentium 4 M 1.9 GHz, 486 MB Ram, 40 GB, graphics card is an ATI Radeon M6 with 64 MB. It is integrated into the processor. I'm not quite sure if you are referring to the power cord that you plug into the wall when you mean power supply, but the little tag on the power cord says 75W. Do you think this could be my problem?


 by connecting to the power supply, i mean that when you open up your case, there's a big square power supply located usually in the top left corner with all the connectors coming out which are hooked up to your drives, and to some video cards. obviously, if you're using onboard video, then this won't be the case. still, examine the power supply, because it's wattage will be printed on it somewhere. 
also, have you overclocked your system (1.9ghz is an unusual processor speed)? if so, have you ensured that your system is properly cooled and that all your multipliers and stuff are working properly? i really wouldn't recommend overclocking systems, just by the way. overheating can cause system crashes very quickly.


----------



## Azimuth

Pokingwith said:


> HELP! This game is giving me so many problems.
> 
> 1. Q. Everytime the schoolbus, car pool, or headmaster is suppose to arrive I get this message:
> An error occured in object "Car - School Bus - 0,8 #148
> error: Tree break encountered.
> The stack trace saved in "C:/Documents and Settings/owner/my documents/EA Games/TheSims2/Logs/Object Error_N004_t432054.txt
> All I can do is click delete because reset and cancel doesn't work so the school bus and etc never arrive and I end up missing work/school...
> 
> 2. Q. When I take a picture all I see is black or light blue when I view the album. I can't see my people's head on the side panel either.
> 
> 3. Q. It takes over 20 minutes to save.
> 
> 4. Sometimes it freezes and crashes.
> 
> This is a legal copy. I have tried re-installing it. I have downloaded the update patch. Nothing is working to fix any of that.
> 
> Here is some info if you need it:
> I have used 14.9 GB's and I have 93.9 GB's of free space. I have 448MB RAM.
> My visual card is NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU which has 64 MB.


 if you look at the readme, i seem to recall that it the mx series video cards are not supported. you might want to look into that.


----------



## Ondalf

This is kinda stupid, but anyhow...
My system specs are AMD AthlonXP-M 2500+, Epox 8RDA3+, 512MB DDR400 RAM, 1440GB HD and Radeon 9800PRO and this game has worked before this day... Today it just said to me "You need DirectX 9.0 compatible graph. card". What could I have possibly done wrong? I just double-checked my drivers and updated the newest Catalyst, NForce2-drivers and even searched drivers for my Creative SBLive! 1024. Hmm, come to think about it, I assume that when I installed Creative's original drivers from manufacturers homepage, they were old (made about 2003) and there's chance, that that install overwrote some DirectX-stuff, so it could be like that... If I get this to work, i try to remember post here for you guys! And, btw, greetings from Santa Claus... I live in same town in Finland, in Rovaniemi 

PS. Don't mind that Athlon XP-M, it's mobile processor because it's low power usage and overclocking -abilities. That's why I bought it for desktop. It runs smoothly and non-crashly at 2400MHz and it's primed stable.
PSS. Another question, what Catalyst are ppl using, 'cause i'm assuming that aTI has changed some settings from their drivers... I have only updated my graphics drivers when having "pause" from The Sims 2...
PSSS. Do not attempt to change resolution when playing in "windowed" mode. It completely crashes the computer... Ah, this game DO word in windowed, but not in fullscreen.


----------



## Azimuth

Ondalf said:


> This is kinda stupid, but anyhow...
> My system specs are AMD AthlonXP-M 2500+, Epox 8RDA3+, 512MB DDR400 RAM, 1440GB HD and Radeon 9800PRO and this game has worked before this day... Today it just said to me "You need DirectX 9.0 compatible graph. card". What could I have possibly done wrong? I just double-checked my drivers and updated the newest Catalyst, NForce2-drivers and even searched drivers for my Creative SBLive! 1024. Hmm, come to think about it, I assume that when I installed Creative's original drivers from manufacturers homepage, they were old (made about 2003) and there's chance, that that install overwrote some DirectX-stuff, so it could be like that... If I get this to work, i try to remember post here for you guys! And, btw, greetings from Santa Claus... I live in same town in Finland, in Rovaniemi
> 
> PS. Don't mind that Athlon XP-M, it's mobile processor because it's low power usage and overclocking -abilities. That's why I bought it for desktop. It runs smoothly and non-crashly at 2400MHz and it's primed stable.
> PSS. Another question, what Catalyst are ppl using, 'cause i'm assuming that aTI has changed some settings from their drivers... I have only updated my graphics drivers when having "pause" from The Sims 2...
> PSSS. Do not attempt to change resolution when playing in "windowed" mode. It completely crashes the computer... Ah, this game DO word in windowed, but not in fullscreen.


 moi! eller hej! (so many of you finns are swedish )
reinstall directx9.0c, reinstall your video drivers and reinstall your sound drivers and then try again. creative labs haven't released a new driver for the sb live for ages, but make sure you're using the livedrive! pack (released around 2002 or 2003). there's also an update patch for that pack, so check that out on their webpage. i'm guessing, though, that you've just messed up your directx, so reinstalling that should fix things up. toivotaan niin 
worst case scenario - you'll have to reinstall windows.


----------



## aragornlor24

Azimuth said:


> by connecting to the power supply, i mean that when you open up your case, there's a big square power supply located usually in the top left corner with all the connectors coming out which are hooked up to your drives, and to some video cards. obviously, if you're using onboard video, then this won't be the case. still, examine the power supply, because it's wattage will be printed on it somewhere.
> also, have you overclocked your system (1.9ghz is an unusual processor speed)? if so, have you ensured that your system is properly cooled and that all your multipliers and stuff are working properly? i really wouldn't recommend overclocking systems, just by the way. overheating can cause system crashes very quickly.


I don't really know what overclocking is and therefore am somewhat confident I haven't done it. When I bought my laptop I had a choice between three processors: 1.8 GHz, 1.9 GHz, and 2.0 GHz. My budget only allowed for the 1.9 GHz, so that is what I chose. I guess it is unusual, but that is what it is! So, yeah, I don't think I overclocked the system. From time to time as I'm playing or just using my computer I'll put my hand where the air blows out to feel the temperature and make sure it doesn't get too hot. I bought a special lap desk for laptops that is supposed to lower the temperature of the laptop while it's on your lap and prevent overheating (it has little ridges to allow free air flow). It doesn't usually get too hot, I think. But who knows?


----------



## Ondalf

Hi!
I just survived from reinstalling DirectX 9.0c, which is kinda complicated to do, but i found easy way to do it. Just use some uninstaller (they just screw up your computer) and then find DirectX 9.0b installer. Copy dxsetup.exe and those 2 .dll:s to dx9.0c:s install-directory (i'm assuming that one downloaded redistributable one, which has offline-installer) and install it just using dx9.0b's setup.exe and those 2 dll's. DirectX's reinstall is done. Nothing new... It still complains about DirectX 9.0c graphic card's compatibility. Raww, maybe i do have to do that worst case scenario then... :/



Azimuth said:


> moi! eller hej! (so many of you finns are swedish )
> reinstall directx9.0c, reinstall your video drivers and reinstall your sound drivers and then try again. creative labs haven't released a new driver for the sb live for ages, but make sure you're using the livedrive! pack (released around 2002 or 2003). there's also an update patch for that pack, so check that out on their webpage. i'm guessing, though, that you've just messed up your directx, so reinstalling that should fix things up. toivotaan niin
> worst case scenario - you'll have to reinstall windows.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Pokingwith said:


> Thanks for the help -sarcasm-. I fixed my own problem.


He did help you. What fixed your problem?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ondalf said:


> Hi!
> I just survived from reinstalling DirectX 9.0c, which is kinda complicated to do, but i found easy way to do it. Just use some uninstaller (they just screw up your computer) and then find DirectX 9.0b installer. Copy dxsetup.exe and those 2 .dll:s to dx9.0c:s install-directory (i'm assuming that one downloaded redistributable one, which has offline-installer) and install it just using dx9.0b's setup.exe and those 2 dll's. DirectX's reinstall is done. Nothing new... It still complains about DirectX 9.0c graphic card's compatibility. Raww, maybe i do have to do that worst case scenario then... :/


And your sure that your using the graphics card and not some onboard video? I'm sure you are but hey it's worth a try.


----------



## Azimuth

errr, unless i'm hideously mistaken, laptops only use onboard video. am i wrong here? still, it might be worth investigating the bios to make sure everything which is disabled IS disabled. also check for irq conflicts - right-click my computer>properties>device manager and investigate all your options. windows will notify you of any conflicts. it's a weird problem, though. and installing directx shouldn't be such a palaver, you just run the installer. no need to remove earlier versions because windows simply overwrites the old one.
oh, and it might be a good idea to do this:
go to start>run> and type in "dxdiag" (without quotes) and press enter. wait for it to update itself and make sure everything is running ok there. check each tab and run the test options. you should be able to isolate directx problems there. there is a video tab, so run all those tests.


----------



## Azimuth

you'd know if you'd overclocked your system because you would have done it yourself. you say you'd been running the game without problems before? have you installed the expansion? lots of people seem to be having problems since installing the expansion.


----------



## Ondalf

Jackiefrost9 said:


> And your sure that your using the graphics card and not some onboard video? I'm sure you are but hey it's worth a try.


Epox 8RDA3+ does not have (AFAIK) any integrated video graphic adapters... And my comp is not overclocked atm. The thing is not that, it never worked, but that it worked about 2 or 3 months ago, but yesterday i tried it. The Sims 2 complained about DX9.0c :/ That add-on is not installed, i tried reinstall, updating, install that addon, uninstall addon, and so on, but nothing...
I've installed latest drivers... Maybe i should reinstall this bloody windows :/ or be wise, and just boot linux and config cedega and run sims 2 on linux :/


----------



## aragornlor24

Azimuth said:


> you'd know if you'd overclocked your system because you would have done it yourself. you say you'd been running the game without problems before? have you installed the expansion? lots of people seem to be having problems since installing the expansion.


Yes, I ran the sims 2 perfectly, no problems whatsoever. I was even able to run it pretty well with only 192 MB of Ram. I've since upgraded to 486 MB, and it is a lot faster. However, once I installed the expansion things started to crash after a while. I'm afraid to play it now for fear that it will randomly crash and I won't have saved anything and I'll lose everything, which has happened a lot. Who wants to interrupt gaming to save every five minutes in case it crashes? I used to be so in love with the sims 2, but ever since I installed the expansion pack I just don't want to play it anymore because of computer problems. Each time it crashes I have to completely restart the computer and it takes forever.  I just wish I'd been prepared to lose all my old families, which is what happened. I'm so saddened by that because as lame as it may sound I had become really attached to those sims and was looking forward to sending some of them to college.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ondalf said:


> Epox 8RDA3+ does not have (AFAIK) any integrated video graphic adapters... And my comp is not overclocked atm. The thing is not that, it never worked, but that it worked about 2 or 3 months ago, but yesterday i tried it. The Sims 2 complained about DX9.0c :/ That add-on is not installed, i tried reinstall, updating, install that addon, uninstall addon, and so on, but nothing...
> I've installed latest drivers... Maybe i should reinstall this bloody windows :/ or be wise, and just boot linux and config cedega and run sims 2 on linux :/


Did you install any programs before it went crazy

It never occured to me that it was a motherboard you were talking about... lol i was tired


----------



## Jackiefrost9

aragornlor24 said:


> Yes, I ran the sims 2 perfectly, no problems whatsoever. I was even able to run it pretty well with only 192 MB of Ram. I've since upgraded to 486 MB, and it is a lot faster. However, once I installed the expansion things started to crash after a while. I'm afraid to play it now for fear that it will randomly crash and I won't have saved anything and I'll lose everything, which has happened a lot. Who wants to interrupt gaming to save every five minutes in case it crashes? I used to be so in love with the sims 2, but ever since I installed the expansion pack I just don't want to play it anymore because of computer problems. Each time it crashes I have to completely restart the computer and it takes forever.  I just wish I'd been prepared to lose all my old families, which is what happened. I'm so saddened by that because as lame as it may sound I had become really attached to those sims and was looking forward to sending some of them to college.


If i already asked this sorry... but have you tried unistalling the expansion and just playing with the original? by the way... I'm not sure if it will work for your game files, but nothing is ever totally deleted from your hard drive 

http://www.executive.com/undelete/undelete.asp


----------



## CoasterFreak

SOrry I haven't been around alot, aragornlor24, what are your system spec's?


----------



## CoasterFreak

UPDATE: This is something a lot of people do not know. If you have the original Sims and you plan on installing the Expansion, REMOVE ANY PATCHES THAT YOU MAY HAVE INSTALLED. Maxis released either one or two patches for TS2 pre-EP. Also, remove any hacks, mod's, or "custom" objects you may have downloaded from various Sims 2 "FAN SITES." If you need help removing custom objects, hacks, and mods, PM me or reply to this thread.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hmmm that may help a few...


----------



## Xyleigh

HI There.
I'm looking for a genius, or at least someone up to a challenge. I bought the Sims 2 (cd version) over 2 months ago, and I have yet to play it.
Specs:
Pentium 3, 100 GHz
win xp pro 
512 mb RAM
Nvidia Gforce 2 mx 100/200 64 mb
installed latest driver
7 gigs free space
Downloaded latest patch
Dirext X 9.0
All background non system programs off
Am logged on as administrator
Have a legal copy I bought
I've tired running in 2000 emulation mode
I've tried running -w -nosound

When I try to run the game, I get an error box that has a little red circle with a white x in it. There is no text message, just this red circle/stop sign. I am going crazy! I know the discs are good because they work on my sisters laptop. 

So.. who's the genious out there that can help me get this thing working!? 
I'm desperate!


----------



## Azimuth

hey xyleigh,
first off, i don't think the mx series geforce cards are supported. check the readme included with the sims2 installation.
secondly, you're using directx9.0 when you must have directx9.0c installed for the game to work. it's included on the installation disk.


----------



## Azimuth

aragornlor24 said:


> Yes, I ran the sims 2 perfectly, no problems whatsoever. I was even able to run it pretty well with only 192 MB of Ram. I've since upgraded to 486 MB, and it is a lot faster. However, once I installed the expansion things started to crash after a while. I'm afraid to play it now for fear that it will randomly crash and I won't have saved anything and I'll lose everything, which has happened a lot. Who wants to interrupt gaming to save every five minutes in case it crashes? I used to be so in love with the sims 2, but ever since I installed the expansion pack I just don't want to play it anymore because of computer problems. Each time it crashes I have to completely restart the computer and it takes forever.  I just wish I'd been prepared to lose all my old families, which is what happened. I'm so saddened by that because as lame as it may sound I had become really attached to those sims and was looking forward to sending some of them to college.


 erp, looks like you're ripe for a reinstallation of windows  oh, and it's a good idea in future to backup up your documents folder regularly. not only do you never know when your game might crash and corrupt files, but windows occasionally generates devastating errors and it's just good sense to play safe.
on the other hand, you might find your save games still on your drive. unless you've reformatted, all your information is still there *somewhere*. you can dl programs to retrieve accidently deleted information. do a google search.
oh, and are you experiencing this problem with any other games or just the sims 2? random pc crashes are caused by all kinds of things. since you've recently added RAM, you might be experiencing power dips. also, and this is a failsafe, if you know what you're doing (and really, do be careful if you're new to this), open up your case and disconnect and reconnect EVERYTHING, checking that everything is nice and tight and dust-free. reinstall video and sound drivers too.
if NONE of this works, try reinstalling windows. winxp fortunately only takes about 30 minutes to install (minus automatic updates *cough*), so you've got nothing to lose. remember to back anything up to another (preferably physical) drive beforehand. i'm suspicious of your comment that restarting your pc takes forever, because it really shouldn't, especially with winxp which loads in under two minutes. i think you've got system problems and the crashing has nothing to do with the sims itself. good luck 
i feel you pain, though. i'd be devastated if i lost my sim families after putting so much effort into them. they've got their own custom designer clothing and everything ;P i hope you manage to recover your file data.


----------



## Xyleigh

HI there.
Thanks for responding. INt he Readme file, under supported video cards, it says

NvIDIA GeForce series (GeForce2 and better)
GeForce 2
I figure that would cover mine since there are no letter specifics.

Also, I do have Direct X 9.0 C. I just ommited the c. Oopps!

Any other ideas?? 
Thanks!
I will try to get another graphics card, but money is pretty tight!


----------



## Xyleigh

I should add that I can run the body shop just fine. I'm not sure if that means anything or not.


----------



## Xyleigh

I believe I am going to have to get a new card. I'm on a serious budget, seeing as I just lost my job. Does anyone use this video card?? If so, will it run the Sims 2? Are there any other cheap recomendations out there? Thanks.

ASUS V9520-X/TD GeForce FX 5200 64-bit 128MB DDR AGP 8X w/ TV-Out, DVI-D

http://www.canadacomputers.com/cc/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=005764&cid=999.821


----------



## Azimuth

Xyleigh said:


> I believe I am going to have to get a new card. I'm on a serious budget, seeing as I just lost my job. Does anyone use this video card?? If so, will it run the Sims 2? Are there any other cheap recomendations out there? Thanks.
> 
> ASUS V9520-X/TD GeForce FX 5200 64-bit 128MB DDR AGP 8X w/ TV-Out, DVI-D
> 
> http://www.canadacomputers.com/cc/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=005764&cid=999.821


 the computer i'm writing this on uses a geforce 5200 and has no problems running the sims 2. while it is a 256mb version, i'm sure 128mb will be more than adequate. there are one or known minor issues with the 5200, however, which are listed in the readme. nothing catastrophic, though. hopefully, this should clear it up.


----------



## Azimuth

Xyleigh said:


> HI there.
> Thanks for responding. INt he Readme file, under supported video cards, it says
> 
> NvIDIA GeForce series (GeForce2 and better)
> GeForce 2
> I figure that would cover mine since there are no letter specifics.
> 
> Also, I do have Direct X 9.0 C. I just ommited the c. Oopps!
> 
> Any other ideas??
> Thanks!
> I will try to get another graphics card, but money is pretty tight!


 oh, i should add that you've said you have an mx100/200 series - the readme says:
NVIDIA GeForce series (GeForce2 and better)
GeForce 2
GeForce 3, 3 Ti
GeForce 4, 4 Ti, MX 420, 440
GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950
GeForce 6600, 6800
i've actually never heard of a 100/200 series but it's highly likely it doesn't support t&l. therein lies the most likely source of your problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Azimuth said:


> the computer i'm writing this on uses a geforce 5200 and has no problems running the sims 2. while it is a 256mb version, i'm sure 128mb will be more than adequate. there are one or known minor issues with the 5200, however, which are listed in the readme. nothing catastrophic, though. hopefully, this should clear it up.


Make sure you have an AGP 8X slot.


----------



## TopDogg

Please help, i just had my new graphics card installed, Radeon 9200SE, but my Sims won't work, when I click on the icon, the music starts, but no picture is displayed, but the music keeps playing. I checked the requirements and it shows Display Memory 0.0. Can anyone help me fix this, please?

Thanks


----------



## Nemesis4502

Hey i just got Sims 2 and when i got to the 3rd disk to install at 71% it can up with the errorTSData\RES\Catalog\Bins\globalcatbin.bundle.package could transffer or something along those lines. So after checking out some tech sites i decide to explore my disk to find the file and manualy take out the file, and as i go close to taking it out another error appeared, simularly saying it got transffer file to my desktop or anywhere. So i am pretty sure the file is corrupted and the disk is crap, is it possible to replace the file with out getting a new disk? Is it possible to use a friends disks or just the 3rd disk to install it? It would help alot if u can provide some help on what to do. 
I'll probaly trade it in for a new 1....

And my experience depends on what topic, in this case i'm not what sure was to be done.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

TopDogg said:


> Please help, i just had my new graphics card installed, Radeon 9200SE, but my Sims won't work, when I click on the icon, the music starts, but no picture is displayed, but the music keeps playing. I checked the requirements and it shows Display Memory 0.0. Can anyone help me fix this, please?
> 
> Thanks


Who installed your video card?

Does this happen with any other game?

Have you tried re-installing The Sims?

Also do this for me:
Assuming you are running windows xp, go to start, right click on "my computer" (this may also be on your desktop), and go to manage. Click on the device manager. Click on display adapters to expand it. Make sure that there are no yellow exlamation marks or red X's next to any of them, and tell me what display adapters are under it.


----------



## Matthew26

I have a Radeon 9000 64mb, 512 MB of ram, 1.6 Ghz processor, about 140 gigs of hard disk space, but it will still lock up on me. What could be wrong?


----------



## Matthew26

Do you think that if I get the CD version, it will not lock up? Is it worth a shot? thanks a lot


----------



## Azimuth

Matthew26 said:


> I have a Radeon 9000 64mb, 512 MB of ram, 1.6 Ghz processor, about 140 gigs of hard disk space, but it will still lock up on me. What could be wrong?


 you need to be more specific - at what point does the game lock up? does anything weird happen with the sound when it locks up? can you get back to windows without restarting your computer? are you using directx9.0c? are you able to play the game for any length of time before it locks up? does performing a particular task cause the lock-up? are your sound and video drivers up to date? is your pc effectively cooled? have you defragged and scanned your harddrives recently? if you're using winxp, have you installed service pack 2?
have you tried reinstalling the game? have you tried clearing out your save data (in the documents folder) and then rerunning (make sure you back it up first)? do any of your other games lock up? is there any warning before the game locks up, like anything looking/sounding a bit odd?have you tried pulling up the console (ALT-SHIFT-C or CTRL-SHIFT-C, i forget which) and expanding it to see if the game is recording any errors before it locks up? are you using a legal copy of the game? have you hacked or modded the installation or added any objects you downloaded from any site besides the official sims 2 website?
DETAILS!


----------



## Matthew26

Well when it locks up I don't think there's anything specific causing it no weird noises either. But lately when it locks up there are little blue or green things above the sim's head and lately if freezes when either two sims are interacting or kissing  . I can't get back to windows without restarting the computer. I am using directx9.0c. Well last night I played if for probably 4 or 5 hours ( I live in the middle of no where  ) and it didn't lock up, but this morning it's been locking up a lot. Maybe my card is hot. Needs a break. I do have service pack 2. My computer is relatively new (5 or 6 months old) I have not defragged my hardrive since I've gotten the computer. I haven't tried re-installing the game. Nor have I tried clearing my save data. No warnings or anything. It's a legal copy. I've installed some skins, but it locked up before those, so I assume it's not those. I hope that's specific enough


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Might as well try defragging, if it doesn't help the game it will speed up your computer. Were you playing with the same house/family last night as you were this morning?


----------



## aragornlor24

thugedout said:


> SOrry I haven't been around alot, aragornlor24, what are your system spec's?


Before I quote everything let me just say that I KNOW that my video card isn't listed among the supported ones, OK? I've been told that numerous times. I'm willing to accept that that might be my problem and I just have to go buy a new gosh darn computer. I was just so disappointed that it worked great with the sims 2, no problems, and then it kept crashing with the expansion pack. I just got so sick of telling dozens of people my video card (Radeon M6 64 MB) and then them telling me that's why I can't play the sims 2, with them ignoring the fact that I keep telling them I CAN play the sims 2, just not the university EP. If that makes any sense at all!  Anywayz, the rest of my specs are Pentium 4 M 1.9 GHz (which I've been told is a weird speed), 486 MB (another weird number), and 37.2 GB (yep, strange).

Just to reiterate, I've been told I would not be able to play the sims 2 at all with my video card, but that's simply not the case; it worked perfectly, never crashing once, even after six hours of play. But since I installed the expansion pack it crashes a lot, saying the video card stopped responding. I should add that I recently upgraded my memory, so azimuth (thanks for responding by the way!) told me that could be causing power dips. He/she told me I might have to reinstall windows, but that sounds like a pain in the butt and I don't wanna do it!  What are your suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I'm not sure about the expansion pack, but there might be some graphics enhancements that took place, which would explain why your already on the border line computer won't play it anymore. Try uninstalling the expansion pack and see if it runs the game again. If it doesn't then we have a bigger problem, if it does then I think your stuck.


----------



## Matthew26

Well, I de-fragged, re-installed it (without wiping out saved sims 2 stuff) and had no success. From what I gather from my lockups, it is caused by "the blue or green ball of doom" where when a sim character kisses (from my experience) another sim, or does something else "intimate", woohooing and the such, I think it's from when they gain asperation points, but it doesn't happen all the time. . If anyone could help, that'd be great.


----------



## cjcapta

Hi, I was wondering if you could help me with my Sims 2 problem?
I have the Sims 2 dvd edition and it works fine untill I finish creating my first sim in Create a sim. The music still plays and you can move the mouse around, but the game crashes with no message, and I have to reboot. Oh and my system is Win ME. What should I do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

what are your specs? processor, ram, video card, ect.


----------



## Azimuth

aragornlor24 said:


> Before I quote everything let me just say that I KNOW that my video card isn't listed among the supported ones, OK? I've been told that numerous times. I'm willing to accept that that might be my problem and I just have to go buy a new gosh darn computer. I was just so disappointed that it worked great with the sims 2, no problems, and then it kept crashing with the expansion pack. I just got so sick of telling dozens of people my video card (Radeon M6 64 MB) and then them telling me that's why I can't play the sims 2, with them ignoring the fact that I keep telling them I CAN play the sims 2, just not the university EP. If that makes any sense at all!  Anywayz, the rest of my specs are Pentium 4 M 1.9 GHz (which I've been told is a weird speed), 486 MB (another weird number), and 37.2 GB (yep, strange).
> 
> Just to reiterate, I've been told I would not be able to play the sims 2 at all with my video card, but that's simply not the case; it worked perfectly, never crashing once, even after six hours of play. But since I installed the expansion pack it crashes a lot, saying the video card stopped responding. I should add that I recently upgraded my memory, so azimuth (thanks for responding by the way!) told me that could be causing power dips. He/she told me I might have to reinstall windows, but that sounds like a pain in the butt and I don't wanna do it!  What are your suggestions?


I am a she  and, er, whoever it was who replied first (think it was jackiefrost) is right - while vanilla sims 2 might have hobbled along under spec, it most likely that enhancements in the ep are causing the crashes - your video card just can't keep up with the workload. back in the dark ages when i used to have a 16mb voodoo card, i was able to run rainbow six 3. i absolutely should not have been able to, since the game required a 32mb card minimum, but i was able to run the game anyhow. still, it was quite likely to stop responding after playing a while, since the card was being overworked. 
it may well come down to overheating, which, as a failsafe, will cause a card to revert to minimum settings in order to prevent physical damage. 
looks like you're going to have to shell out for a new video card. it'll change your life


----------



## Azimuth

Matthew26 said:


> Well, I de-fragged, re-installed it (without wiping out saved sims 2 stuff) and had no success. From what I gather from my lockups, it is caused by "the blue or green ball of doom" where when a sim character kisses (from my experience) another sim, or does something else "intimate", woohooing and the such, I think it's from when they gain asperation points, but it doesn't happen all the time. . If anyone could help, that'd be great.


 maybe your pc doesn't approve of smut  lol! i dunno, your problem confounds me. sounds like a hardware problem if you have to reboot your system. if you know what you're doing, try disconnecting and reconnecting everything inside your case. still, the lockups seem to follow specific triggers, so...  oh, and sp2 is notorious for crashiness, too. i wouldn't bring it near my pc for love or money. the blue or green "ball of doom" refers to sim memory - i.e. when a sim does something which is good/bad enough to commit to personal memory (like first kiss, first woohoo, seeing ghost, becoming zombie, etc). if this is knocking out the game, hmm...seems like corrupt coding. but you've reinstalled? have you checked you game disks for scratches? seems a bit unlikely, though. *scratches head* i don't know, you might have to *gasp* contact ea tech support.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Dammit azimuth, beat me to it. Matthew26, like azimuth said, uninstall the game totally (unfortunately losing save games, etc.) and do a nice clean reinstall. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Azimuth said:


> maybe your pc doesn't approve of smut  lol! i dunno, your problem confounds me. sounds like a hardware problem if you have to reboot your system. if you know what you're doing, try disconnecting and reconnecting everything inside your case. still, the lockups seem to follow specific triggers, so...  oh, and sp2 is notorious for crashiness, too. i wouldn't bring it near my pc for love or money. the blue or green "ball of doom" refers to sim memory - i.e. when a sim does something which is good/bad enough to commit to personal memory (like first kiss, first woohoo, seeing ghost, becoming zombie, etc). if this is knocking out the game, hmm...seems like corrupt coding. but you've reinstalled? have you checked you game disks for scratches? seems a bit unlikely, though. *scratches head* i don't know, you might have to *gasp* contact ea tech support.


Just for the record, I've had Sp2 for like half a year with no problems. It's on my old computer and my new one. I've heard about problems like this before, lemme see if i can find them and see how we fixed it.

Edit: Ok forget that, 39 pages of this sims crap im not searching through it.


----------



## aragornlor24

Azimuth said:


> I am a she  and, er, whoever it was who replied first (think it was jackiefrost) is right - while vanilla sims 2 might have hobbled along under spec, it most likely that enhancements in the ep are causing the crashes - your video card just can't keep up with the workload. back in the dark ages when i used to have a 16mb voodoo card, i was able to run rainbow six 3. i absolutely should not have been able to, since the game required a 32mb card minimum, but i was able to run the game anyhow. still, it was quite likely to stop responding after playing a while, since the card was being overworked.
> it may well come down to overheating, which, as a failsafe, will cause a card to revert to minimum settings in order to prevent physical damage.
> looks like you're going to have to shell out for a new video card. it'll change your life


Okay, I'm giving in. My video card sucks!  I wish more than anything that I COULD go get a new video card, but since it is integrated with the processor (I think) I don't see how I could do that without buying a whole new processor, which might not be compatible with my motherboard and so on and so on. It would just be easier if I could somehow get a job so I can save up for a new computer. No one around where I live wants to hire someone with a Bachelor's degree who graduated as class representative with a 4.0 gpa. Go figure!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

are you on a laptop?
If no then it won't cost that much to upgrade, maybe 100, depends.
What do you have a bachelor's degree in?


----------



## Nemesis4502

Dose anyone of you have Aim, MSN, Yahoo, or anyother instant mesaging programs? Cause maybe one of you guys cold send me the file i need. If you have it or not can you please post something for what I shoudl try to do? I found the file it self so it should not be a problem replaceing it. 

And i ruled out the possibilty of a crapy compute, it has 160 gigabites and i took out useless programs. Also if i were to install all the expansion packs for the 1st sims it will play preffectly.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I don't even have the game or else I would, but maybe thugedout or Azimuth will. It's probably a big file so I hope you have fast internet if you get someone to transfer it.


----------



## Nemesis4502

I don't think its that big of a file cause i tried to manualy take out the file but as predicted it failed 3/4 of the way through, i got dsl i know its not the fastest but its deffiently not slow. I''ll probaly go to the stire tommorrow or soon, but if any of u can send me the file or another file, incase the trade in is screwed up too, I would be very happy to finally get some good games working.


----------



## luckystrs

Can someone help me?? I am having trouble with my Sims 2, and was wondering someone here can help. I posted question on the Sims2.com help page but no one has been able to help me.

My first problem is.my game somehow got reset without me doing anything to the game and/or my PC. One day all was well with it, and I play it again about two weeks later and all the progression I had made with my families is gone. (Maxis families) The entire game looks like I just installed it, although if I go into one of my previously played family, some of the snapshots I had taken before are still there??

The second and BIGGEST problem is, is that my downloads dont show up in my game *anymore*. I havent downloaded anything new to my game in about a month and a half, and before this happened, ALL my downloads appeared in my game. Now I only see 3 or 4 downloads, and thats it. The files are all in my Downloads folder.I havent touched them.put now they just dont appear in my game anymore when they did once!! The option to enable custom content is still checked like before.

I just uninstalled and re-installed my game, put back my Downloads folder and its still the same. I only get 2 or 3 downloads. (all my downloads consist of either, hair, make-up, and clothes) I have many clothes items in my folder, now I'm lucky if 3 show up in my game!

Is there ANY way you can help me out PLEASE??


----------



## CoasterFreak

Well, certain downloads go in certain folders, not just the downloads folder. Although you said they worked before, hmmm. When did the problem start. It seems a bit odd that the downloads all of a sudden don't show up.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Nemesis4502 said:


> Dose anyone of you have Aim, MSN, Yahoo, or anyother instant mesaging programs? Cause maybe one of you guys cold send me the file i need. If you have it or not can you please post something for what I shoudl try to do? I found the file it self so it should not be a problem replaceing it.
> 
> And i ruled out the possibilty of a crapy compute, it has 160 gigabites and i took out useless programs. Also if i were to install all the expansion packs for the 1st sims it will play preffectly.


Ok first of all, forget your last sentence about sims 1 expansions. Totally different game with totally different requirements. I just don't want you to think the requirements and settings, etc. are the same. What file do you need?


----------



## Matthew26

Well, I re-installed it with wiping my saved files  and the little "memory ball of doom", now that I know what it is, is my determined cause of my game locking up. What happens is a sim gets a memory ball thing, and then everything except the mouse freezes on screen, then my hard drive or w/e "works" (the little yellow light comes on) and my mouse disappears. That's what happens. I have never let it sit there after the mouse disappears, maybe it will unlock? idk maybe I'll give it a try. until then


----------



## luckystrs

thugedout said:


> Well, certain downloads go in certain folders, not just the downloads folder. Although you said they worked before, hmmm. When did the problem start. It seems a bit odd that the downloads all of a sudden don't show up.


This started about 3 and a half, 4 weeks ago. I left for vacation and all was fine. Once I came back a week later is when I noticed first my families were reset, and the downloads problem, shortly after that.

You said that not *ALL* downloads go into the Downloads folder...I was not aware of this. Which files go where?? So far I have all my Hair, Make-Up, clothes, and 2 or 3 objects all in that folder?? Is that wrong??

As for my downloads problem...is there anyway I can fix this??


----------



## Nemesis4502

thugedout said:


> Ok first of all, forget your last sentence about sims 1 expansions. Totally different game with totally different requirements. I just don't want you to think the requirements and settings, etc. are the same. What file do you need?


 Yea i know. I need globalcatbin.bundle.package

No matter what i tried to get the file out it didn't work so the file is deffiently corrupted. Like I said before i'll most likely trade it in tommorrow or the next day, cause i need to go get a router to see if i can get xbox online.

Edit: I most likely will go to the store friday instead of tommorrow so if u can send me the package then maybe you can send me a private message with ur s/n for pretty much any instant messaging program, and i'll im you when i see you online.-probaly tommrrow.


----------



## aragornlor24

Jackiefrost9 said:


> are you on a laptop?
> If no then it won't cost that much to upgrade, maybe 100, depends.
> What do you have a bachelor's degree in?


Yep it's a laptop and the degree is in Business Administration with a concentration in Finance/Economics. If I'd only known that I wouldn't be able to find an actual JOB if I majored in this I wouldn't have done so. Hindsight's 20/20!


----------



## Matthew26

I wonder if I should just go and buy the NonDVD version of the game, cause I think it's corrupt. Because it ONLY crashes when the sim develops a memory. Could someone tell me if that's a good idea? thanks.


----------



## cjcapta

Jackiefrost9 said:


> what are your specs? processor, ram, video card, ect.


COMPAQ Presario 7000Z
QS Athlon DDR 1.1 GHz Processor with Integrated ATA Hard DRive Controller
Memory - 256 MB PC2100 (2 DIMMS) DDR SDRAM
256 KB L2 Pipeline Burst Cache
Bus - 266 MHz Front Side Bus
Hard DRive 60 GB UDMA Hard DRive 7200 RPM
ROM Drive - 16X DVD
CDROM 12X CDRW 12X4X32X 
Video Card - Verto GeForce FX 64MB (PNY Technologies) Graphics Card

Thanks,

Chris Linz


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cjcapta said:


> COMPAQ Presario 7000Z
> QS Athlon DDR 1.1 GHz Processor with Integrated ATA Hard DRive Controller
> Memory - 256 MB PC2100 (2 DIMMS) DDR SDRAM
> 256 KB L2 Pipeline Burst Cache
> Bus - 266 MHz Front Side Bus
> Hard DRive 60 GB UDMA Hard DRive 7200 RPM
> ROM Drive - 16X DVD
> CDROM 12X CDRW 12X4X32X
> Video Card - Verto GeForce FX 64MB (PNY Technologies) Graphics Card
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris Linz


You're short on ram. My guess is that once you get past that point then The Sims 2 cannot sotre any more data and therefore it fails. Close out of all programs (this includes antivirus and firewall) and see if it works. Also make sure your system is malware free as those programs are known to take up a lot of memory. You might be able to play if you do that.


----------



## simmom75

Hi, I am new here and just hoping someone can help me. I had Sims 2 and University installed on my computer and it ran great for about 2 weeks, then all of a sudden these weird graphical problems started. Gray and black lines (kind of like pieces of roofs and such), red blocks on the sidewalks, and when I would go into buy mode and take an object out of the game it seems like some of the objects colors would get left behind. I have tried everything listed on EA's tech support site, I have reconfigured my entire computer, updated using windows update (this included updated sound and video drivers), I have tried every driver version for my video card that the ATI site has, I have reinstalled directx9.0c several times, I did disk cleanup, scandisk, and defrag. I now only have the Sims 2 on my system with the patch (no university) and I still get those graphics problems. The thing I can't figure out is if it worked great at first, why did it start messing up suddenly. Oh, and I don't download things for the game, not even from the sims2 official site.Now here are my computer specs:

HP Pavilion 563w 
Windows XP SP1 (yes I also tried it with SP 2 and with no service packs)
Intel P4 2.4ghz
512mb Ram
Intel 82845G/GL Chipset (which I think I have disabled)
ATI Radeon 9200 128mb PCI video card
and I'm not sure, but I think my power supply is 200w
DirectX9.0c

I was thinking that maybe it's my disk, I have the dvd version (yes, I have a dvd drive). I was going to buy the cd version and see if that helps, but I want to wait and see if maybe it could be some other problem before I spend that kind of money on another game disk. Thanks in advance for any help offered.


----------



## sims_fan2004

I installed University a few days ago, and since then one of my sims (not at university, just in strangeville neighbourhood) keeps getting stuck outside her house. It is as if there is an object in her way. She shouts at me as if there is an obstacle she can't pass, but there is nothing there. In her thought bubble which normally shows what is in the way it is blank. does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Azimuth

aragornlor24 said:


> Yep it's a laptop and the degree is in Business Administration with a concentration in Finance/Economics. If I'd only known that I wouldn't be able to find an actual JOB if I majored in this I wouldn't have done so. Hindsight's 20/20!


 I can outdo that one - I've got a degree in Classical Latin. Very useful. *cough*


----------



## dellarose06

A while ago i bought the sims 2 and it worked fine. Then when we started having problems with my computer my dad decided to change the usernames on our computer from 5 to 1 (we have windows xp) Well after that i tried to play and when i did the pictures on the game were all messed up. So i uninstalled the game and when i tried to install it i got an error. It can't install tsdata\res\sound\voice1.package. Each time i try to install it that comes up. What's wrong with it???

Just now i was looking at my disc and it has a scratch about maybe a quarter of an inch long. but it doesn't look that bad. i dont know if that may have anything to do with it.

and i was wondering if i was to exchange this game for a new one would i still have the same problems. PLZ PLZ HELP!!!


----------



## Azimuth

dellarose06 said:


> A while ago i bought the sims 2 and it worked fine. Then when we started having problems with my computer my dad decided to change the usernames on our computer from 5 to 1 (we have windows xp) Well after that i tried to play and when i did the pictures on the game were all messed up. So i uninstalled the game and when i tried to install it i got an error. It can't install tsdata\res\sound\voice1.package. Each time i try to install it that comes up. What's wrong with it???
> 
> Just now i was looking at my disc and it has a scratch about maybe a quarter of an inch long. but it doesn't look that bad. i dont know if that may have anything to do with it.
> 
> and i was wondering if i was to exchange this game for a new one would i still have the same problems. PLZ PLZ HELP!!!


 i really can't think of any good reason why fiddling with usernames should have messed up your sims installation, so that's probably unrelated. it probably became corrupted when you started having problems with your computer (what problems?).
and i'm afraid that your mostly likely problem with reinstalling is due to the scratch on the disc. try cleaning it, anyway. actually, i kept getting a similar error when trying to reinstall the sims 2 a while back, and when i eventually tore the disc out of the drive in rage, i noticed that one part of the disc was smeared with some undentifiable goop. so i wiped it off, and hey presto! no more error. otherwise, some cd stores can repair scratches on discs, so you might want to investigate that. also, if you've got an old cd-rom, try using a newer one (or better yet, a dvd drive) since error correction has improved over the years.


----------



## FaytheAyne

I lost my cd case a while ago and when I try to install my Sims2 cd, it asked for the 20 digit number on the cd case. Like I said, I don't have it. Smart huh?  I'm kinda really pissed off at myself and at the game for asking me for a code. It's always about the stupid codes. Why can't things be simple and easy like they used to be? Geezes. I lost the case for the university extension pack too. oops  Do you guys think you could help me out without making me go out and spend another 80$ on a new set?

Faythe


----------



## rennings

okay, so, i have the sims 2 university and blah blah, and it's been freezing my computer several times, i have to restart the computer and everything.. once it even popped up this blue screen saying something about some new hardware that i installed might possibly be corrupted or something, mentioned a file named "win32k.sys" i'm not sure exactly what that means, heh.. but you said earlier that if sims 2 crashes, it means there is not enough RAM or memory or whatever to run the game, therefore it crashes, so let's say that is the situation, what do you recommend doing?


----------



## rennings

FaytheAyne said:


> I lost my cd case a while ago and when I try to install my Sims2 cd, it asked for the 20 digit number on the cd case. Like I said, I don't have it. Smart huh?  I'm kinda really pissed off at myself and at the game for asking me for a code. It's always about the stupid codes. Why can't things be simple and easy like they used to be? Geezes. I lost the case for the university extension pack too. oops  Do you guys think you could help me out without making me go out and spend another 80$ on a new set?
> 
> Faythe


*you are stupid, because that is not obvious at all, you can't just LOSE *two* cd cases, seriously... uhmm, you illegal download-er! if you really want cd codes/keys.. search it on google.. you bad bad bad liar*


----------



## FaytheAyne

rennings said:


> *you are stupid, because that is not obvious at all, you can't just LOSE *two* cd cases, seriously... uhmm, you illegal download-er! if you really want cd codes/keys.. search it on google.. you bad bad bad liar*


Hey listen buddy. I lose almost everything I get. It's either I loan it to someone or something. I suck with computers but anyways, I decided to just go out and buy a new copy, cuz I'm lazy and gran has a few bucks saved just for me. Now I try and play it and it says "A required .DLL file, D3D9.DLL was not found." What the Heck is that??!!! 180$ and I still can't play the damn thing!!!! Stupid motherof a jackle!!! *sigh* *sulk*   

Sims2 hates me. I really wanted to play it too. Gosh...it's been 3 torturous months of seeing the cd on my desk and not being able to play it and one torturous day of handing the lady 90$ and going home, installing and unable to play it!!!


----------



## cjcapta

Jackiefrost9 said:


> You're short on ram. My guess is that once you get past that point then The Sims 2 cannot sotre any more data and therefore it fails. Close out of all programs (this includes antivirus and firewall) and see if it works. Also make sure your system is malware free as those programs are known to take up a lot of memory. You might be able to play if you do that.


Well, I tried it on my Dad's new laptop which is XP. It worked perfectly, but
my Dad had to uninstall it. I bought some more RAM but The Sims 2 still didn't work on ME for some strange reason because I think that's the problem. Also what's malware? What should I do to fix the problem?


----------



## Cenoern

I recently installed The Sims 2 DVD edition without any errors. However, when I attempt to play The Sims 2, it tells me that there is no CD in the CD-ROM drive, when it is there. The CD is cleaned, scratch-free, and works without problems on another laptop. My Sony DVD drive is able to play movies without issue.

I've been searching for a while now and have not yet found a solution to this problem. Please help! I'm going insane.


----------



## deedledee

I've read nearly every post concerning the sims 2 university extension pack and iv come to the conclusion there isn't a fool proof way of fixing the problem, my computer has more than enough memory space and the lastest graphics and sound cards, do i just throw the game away  , the sims 2 worked perfectly fine on my computer before i installed the extension pack. perhaps if EA took responsibilty for shovelling out dodgy disks then they could recall them all back, give us all a full refund and then once they have spent time and effort on making this extension pack work i do think it would be worth it, to be honest they have never let me down so far expect now and they rushed too much on getting this extension pack out! :down:


----------



## kon

when i start sims 2, appear an empty message. what must i do


----------



## Azimuth

deedledee said:


> I've read nearly every post concerning the sims 2 university extension pack and iv come to the conclusion there isn't a fool proof way of fixing the problem, my computer has more than enough memory space and the lastest graphics and sound cards, do i just throw the game away  , the sims 2 worked perfectly fine on my computer before i installed the extension pack. perhaps if EA took responsibilty for shovelling out dodgy disks then they could recall them all back, give us all a full refund and then once they have spent time and effort on making this extension pack work i do think it would be worth it, to be honest they have never let me down so far expect now and they rushed too much on getting this extension pack out! :down:


 listen everyone. while i hate playing devil's advocate, i really should point out that i've been running the sims2 expansion pack for weeks now WITHOUT A SINGLE PROBLEM. while i initially had problems with it crashing, upon careful investigation, i discovered that some of my hardware had shifted around inside my case. after putting that to rights, i've been running the game hassle-free. which illustrates my point - those of you having problems running the game are experiencing hardware/os-related software issues. the game is fine - your computer isn't. 
and you're not being helpful by simply saying that it doen't work. what does your pc do when you try and run the game?


----------



## deedledee

Thats fair enough but there is a slight tendancy for the number of non-crashing/freezin extension packs outweighs those that work i pressume. so is it the case we all have hardware problems? If that is the case then why did my sims 2 work fine until i added this extension pack? as far as im concerned my computer is fine, it has the latest software, which in the extension pack booklet tells you you need to run it. so why am i still getting the game load up but freeze or crash? 

Just a thought but i assume you purchased your came from your location-south africa, perhaps the uk/europe/us etc editions vary?(thats if they do have different editions) i don't know for sure but its an idea.


----------



## Azimuth

deedledee said:


> Thats fair enough but there is a slight tendancy for the number of non-crashing/freezin extension packs outweighs those that work i pressume. so is it the case we all have hardware problems? If that is the case then why did my sims 2 work fine until i added this extension pack? as far as im concerned my computer is fine, it has the latest software, which in the extension pack booklet tells you you need to run it. so why am i still getting the game load up but freeze or crash?
> 
> Just a thought but i assume you purchased your came from your location-south africa, perhaps the uk/europe/us etc editions vary?(thats if they do have different editions) i don't know for sure but its an idea.


 ok. first off, it's an "expansion pack", not an "extension pack". no offence, since i'm not sure of your location (and language), but i'm a stickler for language usage. 
one very important thing to bear in mind, is that many of the users here are using pirate versions of the game and expansion. i'm not going to enter into some sort of moral debate regarding this, but it is something worth remembering. with pirated versions of games come problems.
since you've mentioned the booklet, however, i'm assuming you're using a legal version of the game. now, you're still not providing enough information about the nature of your problem - does the game not load at all? what happens? please describe exactly what happens when you try and run the game.
secondly, have you installed any mods/hacks onto your original sims version? or any stuff (sims, lots, objects) you've downloaded from anywhere besides the official sims 2 site? was your game patched before you installed the expansion pack? apparently, you need to revert to your original installation version of the sims before installing the expansion.
furthermore, please include information about your system:
the processor type (intel or amd) and speed
ram
drive space
windows version
directx version
etc
in fact, go to start>run> and type in dxdiag. wait for it to finish loading, and click the button to save the information. it'll save to a .txt file on your desktop. you can cut and paste your relevant information off there, to make sure everything is 100% accurate.
and as for my location, we get the european version of pc games down here. i'm not sure that's there's any significant difference between different versions, though.
oh, ad it's also worth checking this: uninstall the expansion pack and see if your vanilla sims 2 still works. beyond that, you could have a whole host of possibilities - corrupt game files (this happens easily if, for example, your system is reset without shutting down correctly), corrupt drivers, corrupt directx. you'd be amazed how many things can go wrong with your operating system without you being aware of it.
beyond that, you may be running it with the bare minimum of ram, perhaps something is eating up ram in the background. windows might be running out of space for its pagefile. who knows?
please supply more information. i guarantee you, your problem is fixable.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Azimuth said:


> ok. first off, it's an "expansion pack", not an "extension pack". no offence, since i'm not sure of your location (and language), but i'm a stickler for language usage.
> one very important thing to bear in mind, is that many of the users here are using pirate versions of the game and expansion. i'm not going to enter into some sort of moral debate regarding this, but it is something worth remembering. with pirated versions of games come problems.
> since you've mentioned the booklet, however, i'm assuming you're using a legal version of the game. now, you're still not providing enough information about the nature of your problem - does the game not load at all? what happens? please describe exactly what happens when you try and run the game.
> secondly, have you installed any mods/hacks onto your original sims version? or any stuff (sims, lots, objects) you've downloaded from anywhere besides the official sims 2 site? was your game patched before you installed the expansion pack? apparently, you need to revert to your original installation version of the sims before installing the expansion.
> furthermore, please include information about your system:
> the processor type (intel or amd) and speed
> ram
> drive space
> windows version
> directx version
> etc
> in fact, go to start>run> and type in dxdiag. wait for it to finish loading, and click the button to save the information. it'll save to a .txt file on your desktop. you can cut and paste your relevant information off there, to make sure everything is 100% accurate.
> and as for my location, we get the european version of pc games down here. i'm not sure that's there's any significant difference between different versions, though.
> oh, ad it's also worth checking this: uninstall the expansion pack and see if your vanilla sims 2 still works. beyond that, you could have a whole host of possibilities - corrupt game files (this happens easily if, for example, your system is reset without shutting down correctly), corrupt drivers, corrupt directx. you'd be amazed how many things can go wrong with your operating system without you being aware of it.
> beyond that, you may be running it with the bare minimum of ram, perhaps something is eating up ram in the background. windows might be running out of space for its pagefile. who knows?
> please supply more information. i guarantee you, your problem is fixable.


*tear* that last part was beautiful...



cjcapta said:


> Well, I tried it on my Dad's new laptop which is XP. It worked perfectly, but
> my Dad had to uninstall it. I bought some more RAM but The Sims 2 still didn't work on ME for some strange reason because I think that's the problem. Also what's malware? What should I do to fix the problem?


What RAM did you buy? Are you sure your computer is recognizing it? How much do you now have? What's your dad's laptop's specs? Malware is the big category that viruses, adware, spyware, ect go in. Have your antivirus updated, you can download and run ad-aware:
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/
and Microsoft Antispyware:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...a8bd-dbf62eda9671&displaylang=en&Hash=VLQ45QB
These will clear up a lot of malware on your computer, if there is any.


----------



## Melajoe

I am new here but I am having an extremely annoying problem with The Sims 2. I bought the game back in September the first day it was out and had no dramas with it at all. I also bought University when it came out and was able to play it for about two weeks without any major problems, but all of a sudden it would crash whenever I tried to open a particular lot. I moved the family to another lot and thought that would fix it but after a couple of days I was getting crashes doing other things - playing once inside a house (any house - in a university lot or in a normal neighbourhood lot), in build mode, in buy mode, upon saving or exiting a game, even when the game was sitting there paused. It seems to be completely random - I can get anywhere from 2 minutes to 6 hours of playing time before the game crashes with the message "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate." 

I have read lots of the advice that is floating around out there and so far nothing has seemed to help. When I play, I always disable all background programs and unecessary processes, and I have updated drivers for my graphics card and the (groan) on-board audio. I have tried turning down all my audio and graphics accelerations, and tried running the game -w and -nosound and still get frequent crashes. I thought perhaps the computer was overheating so I took my computer back to the store for the tech guys to check it out - they said it was fine and all the fans were working properly. I should point out here that I only bought this computer (six months ago) because my old one was a couple of years old and was not up to standard for The Sims 2. I have tried uninstalling the game (yes, completely, with all that that entails) and re-installing, with no luck. I have also wiped EVERYTHING from my computer and started fresh again, with no luck. 

At the moment I am thinking of running memtest (should get a chance to do that tonight) and I have been thinking that maybe updating my BIOS would help, but I don't really know what else I can try. I would almost be tempted to think I had bad cd's to begin with but the same game plays fine on our other computer (which is much, much older than the one I am having problems with).

Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas that might help? 

(Edit) 
Hmm... just ran memtest and came up with 162 errors within about half an hour. Bad memory anyone? Has anybody here used memtest before? How reliable is it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

memtest is pretty reliable, I've used it (well I sort of got sick of it after half an hour) and it has reported no errors. Don't update your BIOS. It can cause a lot of things to go wrong and I don't think it will solve your problem. What are your system's specs? Be sure to go all out on your memory. If you don't know specifics then provide us with a manufacture and model number. You can use everest home edition to find out a lot about your computer:
http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=3


----------



## Melajoe

I wasn't really keen on touching the BIOS - the only thing that made me think I might need to update it was the fact that after one of my crashes the error report said something about the BIOS version not matching the specifications on the processor, or something like that. Plus I have read a couple of posts where people said it helped them. But like I said, I wasn't really that keen on it - I knew it would be bad if I messed it up.

I think my problem is more likely to be memory, especially after running memtest. My computer is still under warranty so I have booked it in to get looked at tomorrow. Hopefully they will fix it AND it won't cost me anything.

Here a couple of things that I *do* know about my computer. It is an Acer Aspire T310 but to be more specific...

Intel Pentium 4, 3GHz
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (SP1)
512 MB PC2700 DDR SDRAM
RADEON 9200 SERIES (128 MB)
DirectX 9.0c


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hmmm well let's just wait for the people to look at it and see if they fix anything. If it's still a problem after they look at it I'll tell you what to try.


----------



## beecham

Hi my girlfriend is using (or attempting to use) Sims 2 and Sims 2 Expansion at random points in the game it will just freeze. I cannot then ALt F4 the only solution is Reset. As far as I can tell I have the latest drivers:

Settings are as follows:
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce4 Ti 4200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1600 x 1200 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7189 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/1/2005 16:16:00, 3980288 bytes

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: GBT___
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1024MB RAM
Page File: 282MB used, 2177MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Avance AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_50
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.3840 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/25/2002 13:13:54, 303948 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Avance Logic, Inc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Lower the screen resolution. 1600x1200 is pretty big...

If that doesn't work then go ahead and go into stat, run, dxdiag and run all the tests in there.


----------



## beecham

Thanks for the pointers. Resolution is dropped. ANd all tests were run successfully. Ill cross me fingers.


----------



## cowsgomoo824

During gameplay, sometimes it happens after 5 minutes sometimes after 2 hours, but the screen freezes for like 2 minutes but the sound is still going and then the game crashes and the computer goes into "safe mode" and a window pops up saying "The ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally" and another window saying "The graphics adapter in this system experienced an internal error" how can I get this to stop?


----------



## beecham

Hi, dropped to 1280 by 1024. The game played fine for around 1 hour then the PC reset half way through opening a lot....
err ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cowsgomoo824

also another question When I try to run Body Shop, I get a message saying Direct3D returned an error "D3ERR_INVALIDCALL!"


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cowsgomoo824 said:


> During gameplay, sometimes it happens after 5 minutes sometimes after 2 hours, but the screen freezes for like 2 minutes but the sound is still going and then the game crashes and the computer goes into "safe mode" and a window pops up saying "The ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally" and another window saying "The graphics adapter in this system experienced an internal error" how can I get this to stop?


Go to start, run then type dxdiag and click ok. Click on save system information. Save it to where-ever you want and then copy all the way down untill it says "system devices" then stop, and paste the selected text into a new post. Do not include the "system devices" section. I don't want to see all that. My guess is that you're overheating. Actually I'm near positive.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

beecham said:


> Hi, dropped to 1280 by 1024. The game played fine for around 1 hour then the PC reset half way through opening a lot....
> err ideas? Thanks in advance.


Did it go longer without crashing?

Download a program that lets you monitor your system's temperature. Speedfan works good:
http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
Play the game untill it crashes and then, as quickly as possible, boot the system up again and tell me what the temperatures are.


----------



## cowsgomoo824

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/23/2005, 11:43:01
Machine name: YOUR-AE066C3A9B
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: PJ510AA-ABA a730n
BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/24/04 14:22:18 Ver: 08.00.10
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 504MB RAM
Page File: 349MB used, 879MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Controller
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_2A08103C&REV_04
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: hp f1703 Flat Panel Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: ialmrnt5.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.3889 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/20/2004 17:11:36, 37951 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ialmnt5.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/20/2004 17:26:00, 737874 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-66C2-11CF-BD7C-020AA5C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2582
SubSys ID: 0x2A08103C
Revision ID: 0x0004
Revision ID: 0x0004
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio rear output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0880&SUBSYS_08800000&REV_0905
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/7/2004 02:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Front Pink Jack
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/7/2004 02:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Realtek HD Digital input
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/7/2004 02:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Realtek HD Front Green Jack
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/7/2004 02:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Back Line in/Mic, Front Line in
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5027 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/7/2004 02:59:44, 2185408 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2659
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 08:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3)
| Matching Device ID: acpi\pnp0303
| Upper Filters: PS2
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 00:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 24576 bytes
| Driver: PS2.sys, 6/4/2001 17:00:00, 14112 bytes
| Driver: ps2.bat, 10/16/2002 19:57:10, 81920 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 00:14:38, 52736 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 23040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 11:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Agere Systems PCI Soft Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: {E025250E-C724-4290-92D0-06DF33EE9485} - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 170.7 GB
Total Space: 184.8 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3200822AS

Drive: D:
Free Space: 0.8 GB
Total Space: 5.9 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: ST3200822AS

Drive: E:
Model: LITE-ON DVD+RW SOHW-822S
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 49536 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: ASUS CD-S480/AH
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 15:00:00, 49536 bytes


----------



## Jackiefrost9

You can delete the second post, I don't need it.

Your system is overheating. I have the same chipset graphics as you and I get the same error sometimes with Halo. Make sure you have all your fans going. If you can, get some ice and put it in a plastic bag, then put that in another plastic bag, then tape it to your air intake fan to make it extra cool. You double bag it to prevent the water from dripping out.


----------



## beecham

Hi,

We changed the resolution to 1024 X 768. The game crashed after about 45 min or an hour, running it in a window without sound. The temperatures from Speedfan came back as temp 1 65, temp2 35, temp3 21, HD0 43, HD1 37, temp1 66. Any ideas?

Ta!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

the two "temp 1" values seem high, everything else is ok. How many fans are on your computer?


----------



## beecham

Hi I am running 2 extra fans, one on the side set to suck and one on the roof set to blow. On top this there are obviously one on the CPU and one for the power pack. Setting the side one to suck seems to have cooled it a little. but not much maybe dropped to 58


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ok... try double bagging a bag of ice and putting it over the one on the side, then see if it still crashes.


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

I need some help. No one has helped me from my post earlier. I dowmload things all the time. But when I try to put things on the game, I can only put houses on it. I have furniture that I downloaded from a site and I can't put them on my game.

please help me so I can put this on my game!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I would help but I don't even have the sims 2 so I don't know how.
just search google:
http://www.google.com/search?client...tall+objects+in+the+sims+2&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## kriscofries

I installed and had been playing TS2 for a couple months when I had to format my computer. When I did, I reinstalled TS2 and it installs fine but when I get to the title screen, it has some kind of Asian lettering and when it has that lettering, the game just keeps skipping when I try to play it. I thought it might be the CD so I bought a new CD of TS2 and am having the same problem.

I emailed EA Games Tech Support but I'm still having problems. I'm ready to just give up.

Here are my stats:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 4/30/2005, 16:34:10
Machine name: KRYSTLE-PC
Operating System: Windows 2000 Professional (5.0, Build 2195) Service Pack 4
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: SiS
System Model: 730S
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor, ~1.2GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 247MB used, 999MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINNT
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: RADEON 9200 SERIES 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: RADEON 9200 AGP (0x5961)
DAC type: Internal DAC(500MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_5961&SUBSYS_4C301019&REV_01
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 900p (CSH9839*)
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6476 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/25/2004 14:29:04, 209408 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/25/2004 14:28:46, 787456 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-1A21-11CF-E56A-3A6CA0C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x5961
SubSys ID: 0x4C301019
Revision ID: 0x0001
Revision ID: 0x0001
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SiS 7018 Wave
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7018&SUBSYS_70181039&REV_02
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: sis7018.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3110 (English)
Driver Attributes: Beta Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/22/2001 23:25:08, 382311 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.(1.11.01)
HW Accel Level: Standard
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Line Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Standard
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

Description: Modem #0 Handset Playback (emulated)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: 
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 81
Type: Emulated
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
WHQL Logo'd: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: 
HW Accel Level: Standard
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SiS 7018 Wave
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: sis7018.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.3110 (English)
Driver Attributes: Beta Retail
Date and Size: 5/22/2001 23:25:08, 382311 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x40
Format Flags: 0xF00

Description: Modem #0 Line Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Modem #0 Handset Record (emulated)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Date and Size: 
Cap Flags: 0x20
Format Flags: 0x0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
SiS 7018 Wave, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SiS Wavetable [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 40176 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ SIS PCI to ISA bridge
| Location: PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1039&dev_0008
| Service: isapnp
| Driver: isapnp.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 46992 bytes
| 
+-+ Standard Game Port
| | Matching Device ID: *pnpb02f
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 9808 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 46992 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 24528 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 46992 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 21776 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0001.0904)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0001.0904)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: HSP56 MR
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Microsoft Broadband Networking Wireless USB Adapter -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 3.8 GB
Total Space: 8.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC AC28400R

Drive: D:
Free Space: 44.1 GB
Total Space: 58.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Maxtor 6Y060L0

Drive: X:
Model: _NEC DVD_RW ND-1300A
Driver: c:\winnt\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.00.2195.6655 (English), 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 27984 bytes

Drive: Z:
Model: ATAPI CD-RW 48X16
Driver: c:\winnt\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.00.2195.6655 (English), 6/19/2003 13:05:04, 27984 bytes


----------



## Dragonrain

Hey sorry if someone already answered this but i really don't wanna read thu 4o-something pages of Sims issues...

anyways, i installed the Sims onto my computer about a week ago and seem to be having a weird problem. Everytime my Sims go to so something naughty, like make out or woohoo, the game freezes! then the only thing i can do is restart the game. The problem mostly occurs when things like that (making out and such) are occuring but my friend was playing it on my computer and said it froze during a party.

Anyways this is my computer...
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version 2002
Intel Pentuim M Processor 1500MHz
589 MHz
512 MB of RAM

Does anyone know what the problem could be or do you need more information?? Is there any kind of patch or something i could use to fix this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Tell us your video card.


----------



## Dragonrain

Mobility Radeon 9000


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I knew it. That has been a notorious problem throughout this thread. Look at this thread:
http://forums.techguy.org/t322365


----------



## MissDarkness

I'm really confused...

I had bought The Sims 2 and never gotten around to installing the University expansion set and my Sims 2 ALWAYS crashes my PC even when I have more than the minimum requirements for my pc as stated in some forum replies here. Even when changed my screen res size to 800x600 when 1024x768 didn't work, and about like 1 or 2 minutes into the game after going into sims house, my PC just switches off by itself suddenly.. just goes blank! It doesn't say its shutting down or neither the age old blue screen! Furthermore, I'm running on updated Windows XP Home Edition! I even have Directx9c! Even end some background tasks, even tried the -w -nosound.. still it just suddenly crashes after 1 or 2 minutes.. 

I had to unplug my power cable from my CPU and fix it back and my pc will automatically switch on without me pushing the power button and running it's normal mode (not in safe mode as it's commonly will be doing when pc crashes). It's as tho I've shut down systematically and switch on my pc as usual. 

I've asked my cousin who's into these things and he himself cant figure it out.

And my brother who has a P4, 2.4Mhz, 40gb hdd, Geforce 4 high-end system, played The Sims 2 and not even have time to create a member of the family in the game, it just hangs! He had to restart his PC and no matter what I try to fix the problem.. it still hangs.. 

You know.. playing The Sims2 without sound and in a smaller screen ( with the -w code) is really not satisfying.

Please help.. I'm desperate.


----------



## foxmag86

I don't know if this has been posted or not already, but something weird has happened to my Sims 2 game. When we first got it, I installed it on our computer and it worked fine. There are three people who play the game in my family, and it worked on all of their separate user profiles (which were limited accounts). All of a sudden one day my sister could not run the Sims 2. When she clicked on it, it acted like it was starting up, then all of a sudden a box came up that said "Unspecified Error". However, the Sims 2 worked on the profile where it was installed. I then uninstalled the Sims 2 from our computer and reinstalled it. Once again, it only works on the profile where it was installed. I don't know what the problem is because we did not have any kind of problems up until a few days ago. Please help!


----------



## CoasterFreak

Try getting the latest patch from the Sims 2 Website :: http://thesims2.ea.com/update/

I believe it solves that problem. Post back if you still have a problem.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Double Post (Goes with above)
Patch does fix the problem:
"Users with limited user accounts can now run the game."


----------



## Lassen_J

My dad has been on the computer and has deleted a few things and now I cannot get into my sims2 game. It comes up as not having directx 9.0 on it so I went to google typed it in. I went to this web site to download it and it still isn't working. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Re-install the sims


----------



## Radflyer99

Hello,
I am having problems when another sim becomes my best friend. Before that the game works great but when I make a best friend the computer crashes and the only way to get out is to push the power. I have tried everything, installing it a number of times and even downloading the update. PLEASE HELP!!!!!! I am going mad.


----------



## Riak Karasaw

I need help with something. I recently have gotten a new comp and I installed the sims 2 and university, And every time I save my comp restarts and when I come back its back to the beggining. Ive already reinstalled and it still does it. Can you help?


----------



## lady voldy

Like I just said, this isn't about the sims 2. It is, however, about the sims - the regular one. Remember the one that comes before all the expansion packs? Yeah, news to me too.  Anyhoodle, I decided today to install my old Sims CDs on the computer, for old time's sake. But, to my surprise, I got an error message of some kind after I clicked "install." It read as follows: "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application." The subject heading said: "16 bit Windows Subsystem" Choosing 'Close' closed out the error message and brought me back to the Sims menu, as did choosing 'Ignore,' and the exit button was greyed out. There was really nothing I could do, it was an endless cycle. 

Can anybody help me? I would really (REALLY) appreciate it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Riak Karasaw said:


> I need help with something. I recently have gotten a new comp and I installed the sims 2 and university, And every time I save my comp restarts and when I come back its back to the beggining. Ive already reinstalled and it still does it. Can you help?


Please post your entire system specs.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lady voldy said:


> Like I just said, this isn't about the sims 2. It is, however, about the sims - the regular one. Remember the one that comes before all the expansion packs? Yeah, news to me too.  Anyhoodle, I decided today to install my old Sims CDs on the computer, for old time's sake. But, to my surprise, I got an error message of some kind after I clicked "install." It read as follows: "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'Close' to terminate the application." The subject heading said: "16 bit Windows Subsystem" Choosing 'Close' closed out the error message and brought me back to the Sims menu, as did choosing 'Ignore,' and the exit button was greyed out. There was really nothing I could do, it was an endless cycle.
> 
> Can anybody help me? I would really (REALLY) appreciate it.


go to this site:
http://www.visualtour.com/downloads/
download the one that says XP_FIX.EXE and install it. Reboot and it should be fine.


----------



## sixcorners

There are way to many posts to read through but I have looked at most things around the internet so I apoloise if there is a solution already posed here. I have The Sims 2 DVD edition and a DVD drive. I don't get any errors and yet it still can't be read. I meet all the requirements. The only thing that happenes is the disk spins and it starts clicking, over and over again. Can someone please help?


----------



## skeletor22

I cna not figure it out, every time I try to install my game I get a window saying that something is wrong with the TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package and I can't finish the download. Can you help me?


----------



## Braew

Both AMD and Pentium worked on a "Hyperthreading Technology" and they only work under Linux 2.6.x or higher or *shudder* Win XP. I found no noticable difference weather it was on or not under XP. To turn this annoying little feature off u need to go into your BIOS usually under "Advanced" something or other (each BIOS is different) and Disable it. You may or may not notice a difference, but off is better for now I've found.

Braew

Good luck to you all in this Window$ world, I shall march to a different drum!
YAY opensource


----------



## Jackiefrost9

skeletor22 said:


> I cna not figure it out, every time I try to install my game I get a window saying that something is wrong with the TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package and I can't finish the download. Can you help me?


Try to exchange the game you have with a different one, or find someone else with the game and get the file from them. Maybe if you ask one of the users here they will be nice and let you have it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Braew said:


> Both AMD and Pentium worked on a "Hyperthreading Technology" and they only work under Linux 2.6.x or higher or *shudder* Win XP. I found no noticable difference weather it was on or not under XP. To turn this annoying little feature off u need to go into your BIOS usually under "Advanced" something or other (each BIOS is different) and Disable it. You may or may not notice a difference, but off is better for now I've found.
> 
> Braew
> 
> Good luck to you all in this Window$ world, I shall march to a different drum!
> YAY opensource


Wait did I miss something? I know we were talking about hyperthreading at some point in this thread but not recently.


----------



## Riak Karasaw

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Please post your entire system specs.


Heheh Im sorry I fixed it just by updating my drivers.
Thanks anyway.

-Riak Karasawa


----------



## KittyKat0110

Hi there! I got a question!
How on earth do you change the toddlers hair during the game? 
Thankx! KittyKat0110


----------



## hawthorn

Help please, installed Sims 2 and had no problem. However playing the game is so so slow. Everything takes ages to do. The following are the details on my PC after installing Sims 2:
Processor: AMD-K6-2 processor, 400 MHz
Memory: 64MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c

Display Device: 
Name: ATI Technologies Inc., 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X
Manufacturer: ATI Tech.
Chip Type: ATI 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X(GT-C242)
Approx Total Memory: 8.0 MB
Current Display Mode 800x600 (16bit)(60Hz)
Monitor: IBM 2235C50

Display Drivers:
Version 5.01, 2493.0000(english)

Sound Device:
Name: ESS 1969
Default Device: Yes

Sound Drivers:
Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (english)

I am a total beginner when it comes to the workings of a PC and after spending all this money on buying Sims 2 and Sims 2 University (which I haven't installed yet), I would like to be able to play the game a bit faster than slow-motion. So if anyone can help from the info I have given I would really appreciate it.

Also another question I have - 
Is it possible to install the Sims 2 on a second PC? Can I use the registration number a second time?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## coatesy

Hi I installed sims 2 today and have problem when launching the game. As soon as I launch it it does an Illegal Operation?? I have update my video card drivers and sound card ones. Aswell at the latest Direct X ones but no luck. Any Ideas??? 

Thanks in advance!
Tom!


----------



## KittyKat0110

KittyKat0110 said:


> Hi there! I got a question!
> How on earth do you change the toddlers hair during the game?
> Thankx! KittyKat0110


Can someone please answer my question! Thanks!


----------



## LaLaByCutie

I am having some problems with the sims2
The first time I loaded the game there was no problems but the second time...
The objects in build mode and the objects in by mode have turned white. There is some other objects that have turned into a bright color. 
Ex. if the wood on the chair was cheery than it would turn bright red. You can see little or no details on the objects this has happened to. It has happened to about 90% off all things in the game.
Please help...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hawthorn said:


> Help please, installed Sims 2 and had no problem. However playing the game is so so slow. Everything takes ages to do. The following are the details on my PC after installing Sims 2:
> Processor: AMD-K6-2 processor, 400 MHz
> Memory: 64MB RAM
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c
> 
> Display Device:
> Name: ATI Technologies Inc., 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X
> Manufacturer: ATI Tech.
> Chip Type: ATI 3D RAGE PRO AGP 2X(GT-C242)
> Approx Total Memory: 8.0 MB
> Current Display Mode 800x600 (16bit)(60Hz)
> Monitor: IBM 2235C50
> 
> Display Drivers:
> Version 5.01, 2493.0000(english)
> 
> Sound Device:
> Name: ESS 1969
> Default Device: Yes
> 
> Sound Drivers:
> Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (english)
> 
> I am a total beginner when it comes to the workings of a PC and after spending all this money on buying Sims 2 and Sims 2 University (which I haven't installed yet), I would like to be able to play the game a bit faster than slow-motion. So if anyone can help from the info I have given I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Also another question I have -
> Is it possible to install the Sims 2 on a second PC? Can I use the registration number a second time?
> Thanks in advance.


Yes you can use the registration number a second time, and I advise you to do so because your current PC is no where near the minimum specs. I'm surprised it even launches. Look at the first page in this thread to find the minimum specs to run the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

LaLaByCutie said:


> I am having some problems with the sims2
> The first time I loaded the game there was no problems but the second time...
> The objects in build mode and the objects in by mode have turned white. There is some other objects that have turned into a bright color.
> Ex. if the wood on the chair was cheery than it would turn bright red. You can see little or no details on the objects this has happened to. It has happened to about 90% off all things in the game.
> Please help...


By loaded do you mean installed or by loaded do you just mean played?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KittyKat0110 said:


> Can someone please answer my question! Thanks!


I don't have the sims 2 so i have no idea but let me see if I can get someone who knows.


----------



## hawthorn

Thanks JackieFrost9, tried however to install on a different pc, but message comes up that the registration number has already been used before. How do I get around this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KittyKat0110 said:


> Can someone please answer my question! Thanks!


After checking with an expert I think that you need to wait untill they become children.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hawthorn said:


> Thanks JackieFrost9, tried however to install on a different pc, but message comes up that the registration number has already been used before. How do I get around this?


Try calling Maxis and ask them about it. If you explain why you installed it on another PC then I'm sure they will help.


----------



## wuggish

Just put your settings at low on everything and pray, but i recommend getting a new system


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Even with settings on low it wouldn't help much with a computer like that.


----------



## hawthorn

Thanks Wuggish, by putting my settings on low - can you talk me through that, as you can see I have very little knowledge of computers.


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

I had The Sims 2 for about three months. It played well besides the occaisional slow spell, but I was happy with it. I have all the required system specs, but I just don't know why it won't work. I have the latest drivers, DirectX 9.0, Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 420, 256 MB of RAM, a 2.0 GHz processor, 15.7 GB of hard drive space, and Windows XP professional. In the middle of playing, the game suddenly stopped, and it hasn't worked since. Now, it always gives me the "Failed to find DirectX 9.0 compatible graphics adapters message. I've reinstalled the game and DirectX,but it still won't work. If anyone can help please do! 

Chelsea Boggs

P.S. I AM SO CONFUSED!!!!!    and slightly angry


----------



## Jackiefrost9

re-install your graphics card driver.


----------



## missdelish

ok, i have a problem with getting the clothes I download into my game. i have sims 2 and university. i download the files to the desktop, unzip the files and then move them to the downloads folder within the sims 2 folder. the unzipped files go _somewhere_ but apparently not into my game. the downloads come from many sites including the sims exchange. is there a university downloads section i should be moving these into? i can't find a university folder at all. both of my games are purchsed and have no other problems that i have found. i'm sure this error is all my doing


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

Re-installing the drivers did not work. Thanks anyway JackieFrost. I guess I'll just learn to live without my 3D games.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Hmmm do you have a different graphics card to try?


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

No......I don't think so. Would getting a new graphics card solve the problem even though my current one fits the requirements (NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420 Wi TV out.)?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I can't say it would because I really don't know, but maybe somehow the other one got messed up? It doesn't seem likely to me. Do you maybe have some friend that would let you borrow one?


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

Ummm.....no.......................


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I'm out of ideas and I don't want to tell you to buy a new video card if I'm not sure if it will work. Have you contacted the customer support?


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

Not yet. Up to this point I've been only trying different methods to correct the problem none of which have worked. I think I'll call customer service and if I still get no where.......I'm just gonna go ahead and get a new video card.....it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Yea, at least it will improve graphics. I've never had luck with customer service on games but that's just me.


----------



## gunsnammo

okay im new so pardon my stupidity, i installed my sims 2 and i rebooted then i clicked on the icon on the desktop put in cd etc etc. but i get a blank error message, theres nothing on it just an "OK" button


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Post you system's specs.


----------



## lilchris1414

when i go to play the sims 2 this comes up "failed to find any direct x 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. the application will now teminate!" i have the direct x 9.0c installed and i have restaerted the computer several times i have a windows 98
so please tell me wat to do and put it in easy words cause i get confused easily. like in steps.



> chris


----------



## Jackiefrost9

go here and do some reading:
http://forums.belution.com/en/directx/000/012/93.shtml


----------



## Crazy13

In the Sims 2 when my sims go into the shower, bath, etc. they don't have anything covering them like a blur or block. Thay are just standing in there with their underwear on. Do you know what could be wrong and how I can fix it?


----------



## okagecharina

Allright. I've just spent the last two hours reading every post on this thread, and trying various fixes and workarounds, to no avail.

The game runs fine, at 1024x768, I have no problems loading up or loading a neighborhood...
The problem occurs when I go to make my own sim. I can create the family, I can change the looks, aspirations, attributes, etc. of the sim... all until I click the Finish check....

It crashes EVERY TIME, when I press the finish button. It does not crash at ANY other time. The crash is a hard freeze... the system must be reset, the sound holds, the mouse locks up. From what I can tell, my system more than meets the minimum requirements.

I'm running an:
ASUS A7V333 mobo (VIA KT333 Chipset)
Athlon XP 2400+ Thouroughbread proc, ~2ghz
GeForce 4 Ti4200 128M DDR (Asylum model, 4x AGP, 71.84 drivers)
450 watt PSU
768M of PC2700 DDR
Windows '98 SE

Everything is running cool (for an Athlon.) I'm not getting any of the tale-tell signs of overheating, no slowdowns, no visual artifacts, no nothing...

I've seen this problem on one other person's computer, and they supposedly fixed it, though I don't know how. Other than that, I've cruised about a million forums looking for the answer, and this seems to be the only one where people actually know what they're talking about, so I'm going to hope you all can help me. I tried to provide enough info, but if anyone needs more I can easily get it...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Have you tried re-installing the game? It kinda sounds like a bad file to me.


----------



## okagecharina

> Have you tried re-installing the game? It kinda sounds like a bad file to me.


I was just finishing up a second re-install while typing my question earlier. Tried again, no go.

Edit: Also, what bad file would it be? It sounds like it's having trouble saving the Sim, but I have no idea why it would act like that...

It wouldn't be so bad if I could use Body Shop... but that also crashes, just after clicking Done...


----------



## Tazar

Ok. When I install Sims 2 and I run the game when I hit a loading screen or when it gets done with a loading screen, Its turns to a Red looking Interface, Like the control Panel is red and the game screen area is all black. And the letter are looking like cracky flames.

Am Running: 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
Display Memory: 128.0 MB

I have reinstalled Sims 2 several Times, I also have Update the Video Card Drivers, Also I have Uninstalled the video card drivers and put the new one on.

If you have any Solutions Plz Reply back soon. Its starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## smdesign

Hi all!
I know this is a Sims 2 thread, but I thought you would all be the perfect people to ask.
I just recently got hooked on Sims 1, thanks to my daughter. What I'm wondering is; is there any way to save your family and house if you have to reformat or reinstall? I have had to reinstall before and lost all the work I did to my house, along with the family I created. I know there must be some way?...
Thanks


----------



## mushu603

I dont know if this problem has been posted or not but:
All the time when i play ts2, it will kick me off and send me to the homepage of my computer.Then its like it was minimized or sometin,after i click on it , it will do the same thing like in 10 min. how can i fix this???


----------



## Jackiefrost9

okagecharina said:


> I was just finishing up a second re-install while typing my question earlier. Tried again, no go.
> 
> Edit: Also, what bad file would it be? It sounds like it's having trouble saving the Sim, but I have no idea why it would act like that...
> 
> It wouldn't be so bad if I could use Body Shop... but that also crashes, just after clicking Done...


Do you have administrative permissions on your computer?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

smdesign said:


> Hi all!
> I know this is a Sims 2 thread, but I thought you would all be the perfect people to ask.
> I just recently got hooked on Sims 1, thanks to my daughter. What I'm wondering is; is there any way to save your family and house if you have to reformat or reinstall? I have had to reinstall before and lost all the work I did to my house, along with the family I created. I know there must be some way?...
> Thanks


Try to find what file it saves the house in, then just copy that house to another computer, same with the family. When I get some time I'll look for the exact file and then try it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mushu603 said:


> I dont know if this problem has been posted or not but:
> All the time when i play ts2, it will kick me off and send me to the homepage of my computer.Then its like it was minimized or sometin,after i click on it , it will do the same thing like in 10 min. how can i fix this???


It sounds like some other program is deciding to take priority over the sims. Make sure that no other programs are running and you might even want to do an adware scan.


----------



## smdesign

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Try to find what file it saves the house in, then just copy that house to another computer, same with the family. When I get some time I'll look for the exact file and then try it.


I figured there must be some way. And thanks for going to the trouble of looking for it! Most people wouldn't go that far for a stranger!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I can't seem to find the exact file where it saves them to, but it's in there somewhere.


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

I have had the Sims 2 University since December. And I've been having trouble ever since then. When I install it, and load a house or create a student, All the bars go to the end and back, but it will not load. If it does, the house sims freeze and when I press play or fast forward, the time is still 8:00 and the sims just freeze. I have un installed this game soo many time and have lost all of the downloads for the game and my saved games. I really would like to play this game! 
PLEASE HELP!
Thanx!


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

i finally got it to work!


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

I sent a post earlier, but no one has replied! Will someone please help?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ChelseaBoggs said:


> i finally got it to work!


What did you do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

DrtyBlonde77 said:


> I have had the Sims 2 University since December. And I've been having trouble ever since then. When I install it, and load a house or create a student, All the bars go to the end and back, but it will not load. If it does, the house sims freeze and when I press play or fast forward, the time is still 8:00 and the sims just freeze. I have un installed this game soo many time and have lost all of the downloads for the game and my saved games. I really would like to play this game!
> PLEASE HELP!
> Thanx!


List your computer's specs.


----------



## ChelseaBoggs

I finally figured out it was a registry problem after running registry mechanic......but i didn't feel like paying for it so i just re-installed the OS. It works fine now, and the graphics are better than every now that I put the new card in.     

Note: Installing the OS will cause you to lose some data. Only do this as a last resort...........


----------



## Katurah

Hi. My problem probably stems from the fact that I'm about 97% computer illiterate. 

I have recently downloaded some skins objects and such for the Sims 2 game on my Windows machine. My first try ended in failure when I had downloaded a bunch of stuff and my game kept crashing. Then, when I finally got it to run again, not only did none of the downloads download, but all my previously saved stuff was erased. So, I started from scratch. I re-downloaded what I wanted and then some. At first, some of the stuff worked, but only some of the objects and clothes, none of the floors or walls would work. I really should have been happy with that and just let it be, but, I was irritated that not *all* of my stuff worked, so I went back and tried again, and, in the process, I downloaded some more things. 

Again, I go to see if the things worked, and EVERYTHING I downloaded previously was GONE!!! Clothes, furnature, everything. So, I try yet again. Except this time, I just go back in and re-unzip everything to the downloads folder like all the webpages have been telling me. Now, 1/3 of the objects I downloaded work, maybe 1/10th of the floors and walls, and again, NONE of the clothes are there. I am so frustrated. I literally wasted 4 hours of my life and I have absolutely nothing to show for it. :down: 

What can I do? What did I do wrong? Can anything be done to recover all the things I actually wanted in my game? I'm really mad.  Thanks,
Kate


----------



## QuarkDragon

Hello all, this one might be repeated on the thread a few times but i was unable to find the answer to my situation.

Once upon a time i graduated a sim from collage back into the real word, A little later he marries his Collage NPC love and suddenly somthing terrible happens to the world in which they live.

Asperation icons show up as blank..
The have no icons or memory descriptors..
and worse of all The thought bubbles have little squiggly lines that kinda look like a sound wave.

This seems to have affected all the house holds in my game. What can i do?


----------



## sammieie

I'm on a PowerBook G4, using Mac OS X
1 GHz CPU speed
GeForce4 MX ... VRAM (Total):	64 MB

The problem = The game loads perfectly fine, but when I enter a neighborhood, I can only see the menu when scrolling. If I stop scrolling, it disappears. When it disappears, and I click around where the menu should be, the menu is still active, so it muct be a graphics glitch of some sort...

help?

*nevermind .... i just called tech support at aspyr

they said its bc i need 1.2 ghz and usually it would be ok but because of my video card it isnt... im so upset ... i was looking forward to this game for motnhs.... amazon.com posted the wrong game requirements so at least ill get a refund...*


----------



## kylieK

I have been playing the sims 2 for a while now and encoutnered no 
problems, i have brought up a child and now she is a adult and want he the 
find her own place, when i go to either the computer or a newspaper and 
select this option it works, it asks me if i want any other family 
members to join but once i have done this, the sim doesnt move, no car pool 
arives and u cannot controle the sim they just stay in the same 
posistion.(i even tried saying yes to another sim moving out and when i did 
this, that sim just froze to) I then cant even select the exit program 
option of the neighbourhood option as they are made so that you cannot 
click them. I am therefore haveing the reset my computer and loose any 
unsaved games. Please help asap! thnks x :up:


----------



## QuarkDragon

It sounds like that you may have a mod thats keeping your lot from saving correctly on mine it was a mailbox mod, empty the contents of your collections folder to a diffrent place and add a few back at a time as you play to see which one it is. that should help you.


----------



## Simbabe54

I am having a terrible time with my game.I decided to uninstall and reinstall because I wanted to start out fresh.I went through the control panel to uninstall and everything went fine.Now,when I try to delete the EA Games folder in My Documents,it tells me it can't delete the "lots" folder because it isn't empty.It is,in fact,empty.Is there any way to delete this folder so I can reinstall again>I have Windows XP....PLEASE help me,I am desperate to play again.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Do you have to delete the folder to re-install it? Have you tried looking for hidden files and folders in the "lots" folder? What is the exact error message it gives you when you try to delete the folder?


----------



## Simbabe54

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Do you have to delete the folder to re-install it? Have you tried looking for hidden files and folders in the "lots" folder? What is the exact error message it gives you when you try to delete the folder?


I do have to delete the file because I had gotten rid of all the houses in Pleasantville and for some reason it keeps cming up with a blank slate when I reinstall.
The error message is telling me it can't delete folder:lots because the folder isn't empty.It is empty,I have looked at it with and without hidden folders and there is nothing in it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sounds like you need to get linux so you can delete anything you want without stupid error messages.


----------



## Simbabe54

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Sounds like you need to get linux so you can delete anything you want without stupid error messages.


That isn't an option at this point.Can anyone help me delete this folder?


----------



## QuarkDragon

Before going and investing in another OS lets follow through with these steps. the following is how to manually uninstall The Sims 2. The following steps come from the sims 2 website.

Question 
How can you manually uninstall The Sims 2?


Answer 
To manually uninstall this game you will need to edit your system registry in a two part process. This will remove all traces of the game from your system.

Remember that editing your computers registry incorrectly can severely damage your operating system. We recommend having a computer professional perform these steps. If you are confident, however, that you can edit your registry successfully, then please follow the instructions below carefully. To remove all of the game folders:

Open your My Documents folder.
Open the EA Games folder.
Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
Open My Computer.
Open your harddrive (by default this is C.
Open the Program Files folder.
Open the EA Games folder.
Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
Right-click on your Recycle Bin and choose Empty Recycle Bin.

Now you can remove the registry keys for the game.

Click on Start and then click on Run...
In the text line type 'regedit' without quotes, then click OK.
click on File and then Export...
Choose a location and name for the file (this will be your backup registry file).
Click Save.

The next steps will all be performed in the left pane of the Registry Editor window.

Click on the + next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Click on the + next to SOFTWARE
Click on the + next to EA GAMES
Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
Click on the + next to Electronic Arts
Click on the + next to EA GAMES
Right-click on The Sims 2 and choose Delete.
A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
Click on the + next to Microsoft.
Click on the + next to Windows.
Click on the + next to Current Version.
Click on the + next to Uninstall.
If you have the CD edition, right-click on the the Key named {8AB8D458-939E-403F-0097-9BA1C1F013D5} and choose Delete; if you have the DVD edition, right-click on the Key named {40C03514-89C3-41BA-0090-3B440256DB87} and choose Delete; If you have the UK/European CD edition right-click on the Key named {6E7DD182-9FC6-4651-0095-2E666CC6AF35} and choose Delete.
A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
The Sims 2 has now been completely removed from your system. You may now choose to reinstall the game.


----------



## Simbabe54

QuarkDragon said:


> Before going and investing in another OS lets follow through with these steps. the following is how to manually uninstall The Sims 2. The following steps come from the sims 2 website.
> 
> Question
> How can you manually uninstall The Sims 2?
> 
> Answer
> To manually uninstall this game you will need to edit your system registry in a two part process. This will remove all traces of the game from your system.
> 
> Remember that editing your computers registry incorrectly can severely damage your operating system. We recommend having a computer professional perform these steps. If you are confident, however, that you can edit your registry successfully, then please follow the instructions below carefully. To remove all of the game folders:
> 
> Open your My Documents folder.
> Open the EA Games folder.
> Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
> Open My Computer.
> Open your harddrive (by default this is C.
> Open the Program Files folder.
> Open the EA Games folder.
> Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Folder Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> When the folder is finished deleting, close the window.
> Right-click on your Recycle Bin and choose Empty Recycle Bin.
> 
> Now you can remove the registry keys for the game.
> 
> Click on Start and then click on Run...
> In the text line type 'regedit' without quotes, then click OK.
> click on File and then Export...
> Choose a location and name for the file (this will be your backup registry file).
> Click Save.
> 
> The next steps will all be performed in the left pane of the Registry Editor window.
> 
> Click on the + next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
> Click on the + next to SOFTWARE
> Click on the + next to EA GAMES
> Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> Click on the + next to Electronic Arts
> Click on the + next to EA GAMES
> Right-click on The Sims 2 and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> Click on the + next to Microsoft.
> Click on the + next to Windows.
> Click on the + next to Current Version.
> Click on the + next to Uninstall.
> If you have the CD edition, right-click on the the Key named {8AB8D458-939E-403F-0097-9BA1C1F013D5} and choose Delete; if you have the DVD edition, right-click on the Key named {40C03514-89C3-41BA-0090-3B440256DB87} and choose Delete; If you have the UK/European CD edition right-click on the Key named {6E7DD182-9FC6-4651-0095-2E666CC6AF35} and choose Delete.
> A Confirm Key Delete window will appear, choose Yes.
> The Sims 2 has now been completely removed from your system. You may now choose to reinstall the game.


I did all that,unfortunately,the folder is still inside the My Documents folder and I am still unable to delete it.The folder is the EA Games folder and every time I try to delete it I get an error message telling me that I can't delete the lots folder because the directory isn't empty.It is empty,I have looked at it with both hidden and unhidden folders.Is there any way to delete this file?


----------



## QuarkDragon

what happens if you try to install the game to a diffrent directory?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

It always puts crap in the my documents folder so that wouldn't do anything. Try to delete it in safe mode.


----------



## Simbabe54

Jackiefrost9 said:


> It always puts crap in the my documents folder so that wouldn't do anything. Try to delete it in safe mode.


My computer won't let me go into safe mode.I think I am going to have to reformat since there doesn't seem to be any way on earth to remove the folder otherwise.


----------



## thisismytear

Hi... my problem with playing the Sims 2 is the last Q & A you posted in this FAQ (the one about it freezing during the game). You said the answer is either not having the right video card or not having enough memory. Neither of these solutions applies to me because I recently bought a brand new, top of the line computer (a Compaq Presario) that has a Pentium 4 processor and 512 MB of memory. I installed the game a few days after I bought my computer and everything was working great. I had no problems at all until recently, my game started freezing out of nowhere. Do you have any ideas? Any help at all would be appreciated.


----------



## Ali2402

I dont know why but when I play the SIMs 2 game on my Windows computer, it is soooooooooo slow! Is it because I have to much on my computer??? It freezes constantly during gameplay. I need to know why it's doing this!


----------



## allibabab

I read through most of the thread here, and I saw a few posts that were similar to mine, but I still have a question. Pretty much, my problem has been that my computer crashes after about 5-10 minutes of play. I'm running on Windows XP, my processor is fine -- brand new, 1557.3 speed -- I have Direct X Version 9.0c, my card is new as well -- Celestica Gold Edition Radeon 9200. I used the EAsy Info and it said that all of my things passed, except for my sound stuff, because that is rather old. I tried doing the whole "-w" and "-nosound" thing, and it made the program run just a bit smoother, but it still crashed in the same time, so I'm inclined to believe that the sound isn't the problem at all.

Earlier, someone solved this problem by using fans. I figured that was probably my problem too, the whole overheating thing, so I downloaded SpeedFan, but, to be honest, I'm not sure what it's telling me. The icon on my taskbar over by the clock currently says 55, and when I look at the program, my Fan #1 always has a fire next to it. I'm assuming this means that it's too hot. I'm not sure how to get it cooler. Do I need to buy some sort of fan that goes IN the computer? Or just put a regular fan next to the power tower? I'm not sure what to do with fans. 

Thanks for any help you can give me in advance.


----------



## coldwind

> I have just finished fighting my way through SIMS 2 installation issues which I finally tracked down to my BTC IDE1108 Optical Drive. Substituting a generic straight CD read only drive, about two years old, has solved the problem. The gentleman at the game shop who suggested this solution to me thought it might be related to the copy protection mechanism used by the game, as the BTC drive has installed plenty of non-copy protected software without any trouble.
> 
> I'm bringing this issue to the attention of the forum because it is not straightforward to diagnose. In my case, installation of SIMS 2 was initially successful but there then started to be a lengthy sequence of unexplained system failures with the SIMS 2 crashing and the standard message "Send this to Microsoft" coming up. This was following by complete failure of reinstallation. All of this appears to be resolved (touch wood) by installing the new (old) cd drive.
> 
> I would be interested to know if anyone else has had this problem and what they might have done about it.


I know that was a few posts back, but I think I might be having the same problem. My problem with TS2 though, is that I can't even install it. I can't even open the program to try to install it. Everytime I try autorun or setup, it gives me a variety of errors -- "memory could not be read", "not a Win32 application", "incorrect function", etc. etc. My CD-R/CD ROM is a Mitsumi CR-48XATE and it's been impossible finding up to date drivers for it, so I'm going to try what you did and install an older, generic read-only drive. If that doesn't work, I might try exchanging it but this problem has been really frustrating, since the CD is brand-spanking new and straight out of the box! BTW, I'm also running a Windows 2000, 256 RAM, 800 GHZ, 6.85 GB free space, with an ATI Radeon 9550. Any other suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## ketsueki13

I looked through as much of this as I could, but I couldn't find the answer to my problem. We had installed the DVD patch for the original, so non-admin profiles can play. However, non-admin profiles can no longer play. When they try it can't read the DVD, however, the game works fine on admin profiles. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

thisismytear said:


> Hi... my problem with playing the Sims 2 is the last Q & A you posted in this FAQ (the one about it freezing during the game). You said the answer is either not having the right video card or not having enough memory. Neither of these solutions applies to me because I recently bought a brand new, top of the line computer (a Compaq Presario) that has a Pentium 4 processor and 512 MB of memory. I installed the game a few days after I bought my computer and everything was working great. I had no problems at all until recently, my game started freezing out of nowhere. Do you have any ideas? Any help at all would be appreciated.


Make sure your computer is spyware/adware/virus free and make sure you Hard Drive is de-fragmented.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ali2402 said:


> I dont know why but when I play the SIMs 2 game on my Windows computer, it is soooooooooo slow! Is it because I have to much on my computer??? It freezes constantly during gameplay. I need to know why it's doing this!


What's your computer's specs? RAM, Video card, Processor speed. To make it easy go to start, run and type in dxdiag and hit enter. At the bottom of the window click "Save all Information." It will process it then ask you where to save. Save on the desktop then open the file and copy the first 4 sections only, if you copy the whole thing it will be very long and pointless. I want System Information, DxDiag notes, DirectX Debug Levels and Display Devices. Nothing else please. Or if you already know then you can skip all that and tell me


----------



## Jackiefrost9

allibabab said:


> I read through most of the thread here, and I saw a few posts that were similar to mine, but I still have a question. Pretty much, my problem has been that my computer crashes after about 5-10 minutes of play. I'm running on Windows XP, my processor is fine -- brand new, 1557.3 speed -- I have Direct X Version 9.0c, my card is new as well -- Celestica Gold Edition Radeon 9200. I used the EAsy Info and it said that all of my things passed, except for my sound stuff, because that is rather old. I tried doing the whole "-w" and "-nosound" thing, and it made the program run just a bit smoother, but it still crashed in the same time, so I'm inclined to believe that the sound isn't the problem at all.
> 
> Earlier, someone solved this problem by using fans. I figured that was probably my problem too, the whole overheating thing, so I downloaded SpeedFan, but, to be honest, I'm not sure what it's telling me. The icon on my taskbar over by the clock currently says 55, and when I look at the program, my Fan #1 always has a fire next to it. I'm assuming this means that it's too hot. I'm not sure how to get it cooler. Do I need to buy some sort of fan that goes IN the computer? Or just put a regular fan next to the power tower? I'm not sure what to do with fans.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me in advance.


It probably is overheating. Take the side of the case off and put a large fan next to the side, that would help. You can also add fans to your case to help the problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

coldwind said:


> I know that was a few posts back, but I think I might be having the same problem. My problem with TS2 though, is that I can't even install it. I can't even open the program to try to install it. Everytime I try autorun or setup, it gives me a variety of errors -- "memory could not be read", "not a Win32 application", "incorrect function", etc. etc. My CD-R/CD ROM is a Mitsumi CR-48XATE and it's been impossible finding up to date drivers for it, so I'm going to try what you did and install an older, generic read-only drive. If that doesn't work, I might try exchanging it but this problem has been really frustrating, since the CD is brand-spanking new and straight out of the box! BTW, I'm also running a Windows 2000, 256 RAM, 800 GHZ, 6.85 GB free space, with an ATI Radeon 9550. Any other suggestions would be welcome.


Gameplay is going to suck with that computer. Are you sure that you did not get the DVD version of the game? Is your windows 2000 updated to the fullest?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ketsueki13 said:


> I looked through as much of this as I could, but I couldn't find the answer to my problem. We had installed the DVD patch for the original, so non-admin profiles can play. However, non-admin profiles can no longer play. When they try it can't read the DVD, however, the game works fine on admin profiles. Any suggestions?


Try to re-install the patch.


----------



## ketsueki13

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Try to re-install the patch.


It says the patch is still installed...


----------



## xOxOcHeErBaB

Ok i got my Sims 2 Last christmas and i installed it and everything & played the game...Well one day i uninstalled it cause it took up alot of space..So like a week ago i tried to install it again but when it got to 6% this error came up:

A problem occured when trying to transfer 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice1.package' from the media.

then my only option is to retry (which never works) or cancel the installation. & i dont have the reciept so..i dont think i can return it..so please help me!!!


----------



## CoasterFreak

Make sure you've deleted the Sims 2 Folder, My Documents>EA Games>The Sims 2


----------



## xOxOcHeErBaB

I did it still says it


----------



## Jackiefrost9

xOxOcHeErBaB said:


> Ok i got my Sims 2 Last christmas and i installed it and everything & played the game...Well one day i uninstalled it cause it took up alot of space..So like a week ago i tried to install it again but when it got to 6% this error came up:
> 
> A problem occured when trying to transfer 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice1.package' from the media.
> 
> then my only option is to retry (which never works) or cancel the installation. & i dont have the reciept so..i dont think i can return it..so please help me!!!


Try cleaning the CD.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ketsueki13 said:


> It says the patch is still installed...


Did it ever work with non admin profiles?


----------



## funnybunny

hello, i've recently joined after having trouble fixing my own sims 2 problem and seeing how many ppl have received help that fixed their problems. anyways, i recently borrowed the sims 2 from a friend after she got bored of it. it worked perfectly fine on her computer but on mine it's really messed up. on mine i can't choose to play any of the default neighborhoods or families b/c that's not even on option. and when i click on the tutorials it just goes back to the main menu. i've downloaded patches and uninstalled and reinstalled the game countless times. i have all of the system requirements also. i've gone through everypost on this forum and there was only one other user who had my problem but that was never solved. any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Can you list your system's specs please?


----------



## ketsueki13

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Did it ever work with non admin profiles?


 It did for a time... I didn't start playing it until recently, and that was after it stopped working on non-admin. But my little sisters have non-admin profiles and used to play until it stopped working.


----------



## funnybunny

System Information
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2.040919-1003)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System Model: DW256A-ABA SR1030N NA510
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 448MB RAM
Page File: 406MB used, 650MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

DxDiag Notes
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

Display Devices
---------------
Card name: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP 
Manufacturer: VIA/S3G
Chip type: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&SUBSYS_81181043&REV_01
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: vtdisp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.0194 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/7/2004 21:08:48, 3448192 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vtmini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/7/2004 21:08:58, 172672 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71FE6-3145-11CF-3173-12A1A0C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1106
Device ID: 0x7205
SubSys ID: 0x81181043
Revision ID: 0x0001
Revision ID: 0x0001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ketsueki13 said:


> It did for a time... I didn't start playing it until recently, and that was after it stopped working on non-admin. But my little sisters have non-admin profiles and used to play until it stopped working.


Try to re-install.


----------



## ketsueki13

I'm supposing you mean the whole game? If this is the case, is there a way to keep the houses and neighborhoods that we have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I'm not sure, I suppose you could find where the file are and save them to another location, then after the install just move them back. But I don't know if that will work.


----------



## ketsueki13

Ok, I'll look around. Any idea what file type they'll be?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

that's hard to say, I know the sims likes .package file extensions but I've also seen .sav. I would start in the "My documents\Ea games" folder.


----------



## ketsueki13

Ok, Thank you very much.


----------



## Lakshay

How can I do this?

'The video must be .avi-clips and the clips shouldn't be larger then 128x128 pixel also it shouldn't have more then 15 frames per second."


----------



## Jackiefrost9

That is saying that either the movie file that you are trying to play is too big, goes too fast or is the wrong file format. To correct it I need to know what file type the movie is that you are trying to play. To find this just look at the 3 letters after the period in the file path, like this: file.mpg

If you cannot see the last 3 letters (called the file extension), open up "my computer" and go to tools at the top, then select folder options. In the View section uncheck where it says "Hide extensions for known file types."


----------



## Lakshay

Hi JackieFrost9,

I have videos that are from MPEG, AVI. I just want to know how I can change the size to 128x128 and how I can reduce the FPS from 29/24 to 15 FPS....Any easy way?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

This program will work:
http://www.kenwoodtech.com/download.htm
In it you can re-size the movie, change the FPS, and change the movie type. The only drawback is that you get a little "Unregistered" in the top left corner of the screen in the output movie, unless you buy it. If you play around with it you can figure out how to work it.


----------



## Lakshay

Thanks, any other way without the watermark?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I haven't found a program that will do it unless you buy the program. Most of them just let you convert half of the movie for the trial thing, but at least this one does the whole thing. The unregistered is barely noticeable anyway. Well actually it's pretty noticeable but it could be worse.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

funnybunny said:


> hello, i've recently joined after having trouble fixing my own sims 2 problem and seeing how many ppl have received help that fixed their problems. anyways, i recently borrowed the sims 2 from a friend after she got bored of it. it worked perfectly fine on her computer but on mine it's really messed up. on mine i can't choose to play any of the default neighborhoods or families b/c that's not even on option. and when i click on the tutorials it just goes back to the main menu. i've downloaded patches and uninstalled and reinstalled the game countless times. i have all of the system requirements also. i've gone through everypost on this forum and there was only one other user who had my problem but that was never solved. any help will be greatly appreciated. thanks!!


Are you using any no-cd patch or anything?


----------



## Sarah1111

got any ideas, i try n install sims2 n it comes up with error executing F:\support\The sims 2_uninst.exe.. only part of a readprocessmemory or writeprocessmemory was complete.  its doin my headin


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Is the disk clean? Sounds like a dirty or corrupted disk to me.


----------



## Sarah1111

b4 i had a format it worked and from what i can see no fingerprints hmm


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Is there any other disk you can try? If not then try this for me:
Open up the cd so you can view the files on it, just double clicking on the CD drive probably won't work so you'll have to right click on it and select open. Once inside go into the support folder and try to drag and drop The sims 2_uninst.exe onto your desktop and let me know if it works.


----------



## Sarah1111

no it says it can't read from source file or disk


----------



## Jackiefrost9

The disk is corrupt, if there are no scratches or anything on it then you're stuck, sorry.


----------



## Jaffa88

Sorry, i havent figured out how to work this thing yet! 
My prob is that when i installed ts2 it worked great, but when i go to play it goes through the movie fine then starts to load, but gets to "Blurring reality lines" then goes all big and bright and stops. i restart my computer, but it keeps on happening. What do i do? 
P.s i kno the game works cos my friends dad made it work last time, but i got my laptop reinstalled. HELP!


----------



## Jaffa88

Does ANYONE kno if they can fix my prob? i've been waiting so long to play this game... :*(


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Can you just ask your friend's dad again? Or give me his phone number and area code and I'll call him up 
Or you could try installing the latest patch:
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/
Just select if you have the cd or DVD version and then save it to your desktop. Then when it's done downloading just double click itand follow the instructions.


----------



## chain_metal

when you say splash screen, do you mean the screen that is displayed when you first start the game. Thats where mine stalls and exits...


----------



## dreamspinner3

I am trying to play the Sims 2 with the official patch installed on my
PC but the game won't play. I get as far as the EA splash screen
where it whispers, "Challenge everything" & then my PC freezes up. I
can't use CTRL+ALT+DELETE to bring up the Task Master or anything. I
have to power off my PC with the on/off switch to get it to work
again. My system specs are:

Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2
(2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
System Manufacturer: Compaq
System Model: Presario 7110US 470016-083 
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.3GHz
Memory: 768MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

Video card: 
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce2 MX/MX 400
Chip type: GeForce2 MX/MX 400
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (32 bit) (85Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6176 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/12/2004 16:50:00, 3740032 bytes

Does anyone have any ideas? I did have a hard time installing the
game, kept getting file transfer errors from the DVD. I finally had
to copy the DVD to my hard drive & install it that way.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaffa88

***IMPORTANT!!!*** 
To anyone who had my problem (installs fine, starts up fine, gets to splash screen then stops and says something like "The graphics program has stopped working" Or something along those lines, then the screen goes all big and bright and crazy)
just go to google and type in "correct intel(r) graphics driver for The Sims 2" and go to the one about 'Sims 2 start up problems- intel' or something like that. This takes ages to download but actually worked!!!! YESSSS!!!!! 
Hope i helped luv Jaffa88


----------



## kateemack

Hi, I have been playing ts2 and university since they came out but suddenly, my disc stopped working. i uninstalled uni, and bought a new disc, but it wouldnt work either. i went ahead and and played ts2 once, then that disc would not work either so i had to uninstall it too, now i cant get it to install! it does nothing, the disc doesnt even start. thing is, ALL of my other discs and games work, so it cant be the drive itself. i have done everything ea games said to do, close all unnecessary programs, delete temp files, disable mcafee virus and firewall, run safedisc, and i manually deleted all of my dowloads that uninstall missed, now i am out of ideas!! i can't find anyone else who has had this problem, i have been on ts2, mts2, varioussimmers, and techsupportguy forums but no one knows what the problem is and I can't find anyone who shares this problem either. EA games has been no help (they have been mainly unresponsive and the advice they had was to copy my disc onto my computer and install from there but I cant do that, as the disc is NOT WORKING)!! If anyone has any suggestions, please send them my way, I am heartbroken without my favorite game...  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## shaggyneron

Hi, I don't know jack about computers so i apologize in advance. I'm planning on getting a radeon 9200 pci graphics card for my pc cuz it only has pci slots. The problem is, my pci slot has 2 holes while the graphics card that i want looks like it has 3 parts and fits into something with 3 holes. Will this work?


----------



## Gizzy

on sims 2 my job icons on the top left of the screen don't show up, and my memories are still there but the pictures are gone, and when I get a promotion I don't get paid for that day and the thing doesn't pop up saying I got a promotion, and when I die the grim reaper is invisible and you can't click on him to plea, and every so often like every ten times it won't let you save.

and all this stuff always worked before and I've been playing it since it came out 

Can Anyone Please Help?


----------



## dreamspinner3

have a Compaq Presario model 7110US with the original motherboard & 300 watt power supply. My current video card is a 64MB SDR nVIDIA GeForce2 MX with TV-Out & I am able to play the Sims 2 on the machine but the graphics quality is very low. 

I'd like to upgrade my video card & have been told by COMPAQ/HP support that my motherboard will support a 4X AGP card. I am considering either a Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600 PRO 128mb for $99.00 or a Chaintech Geforce 6200 256MB DDR Video Card for $109.00. 

I'm confused as to which card I should select for my PC. Can anyone help me decide?


----------



## coogansrun

ok...i used to play ts2 on my dell notebook...and it ran fine except sometimes it would be slow. but anyways, i just bought a brand new alienware...and it will play for about 5 mins and then my monitor will shut off and i can't do anything, so then i have to hold the power button to restart my computer. sometimes it plays longer than others. i don't understand what the problem would be. 
my video card is NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT 128MB


----------



## Jackiefrost9

check the temperatures and make sure that it is cooling, it really sounds like overheating to me.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

shaggyneron said:


> Hi, I don't know jack about computers so i apologize in advance. I'm planning on getting a radeon 9200 pci graphics card for my pc cuz it only has pci slots. The problem is, my pci slot has 2 holes while the graphics card that i want looks like it has 3 parts and fits into something with 3 holes. Will this work?


Your graphics card is an AGP craphics card. You need a PCI graphics card because your computer does not have an AGP slot.


----------



## coogansrun

Jackiefrost9 said:


> check the temperatures and make sure that it is cooling, it really sounds like overheating to me.


ok...how do i check that...and if it is the case...how do i fix it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

GizardBoy said:


> on sims 2 my job icons on the top left of the screen don't show up, and my memories are still there but the pictures are gone, and when I get a promotion I don't get paid for that day and the thing doesn't pop up saying I got a promotion, and when I die the grim reaper is invisible and you can't click on him to plea, and every so often like every ten times it won't let you save.
> 
> and all this stuff always worked before and I've been playing it since it came out
> 
> Can Anyone Please Help?


Try to Re-install.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cgkp

Hi, I have read about half of this thread but couldn't find an answer to my question so I'm hoping someone can help me out here.

I've installed the game successfully but when I insert disc 1 in order to run the game, the Sims 2 picture appears, after which a window comes up saying that they could not locate the disc and that I should insert the correct disc and click ok. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## o.0

coogansrun said:


> ok...how do i check that...and if it is the case...how do i fix it?


It could be the fan or the power supply box..Since it does come on id lean more towards the fan. It isnt hard to replace or very expensive. 15-20 dollars maybe.


----------



## o.0

cgkp said:


> Hi, I have read about half of this thread but couldn't find an answer to my question so I'm hoping someone can help me out here.
> 
> I've installed the game successfully but when I insert disc 1 in order to run the game, the Sims 2 picture appears, after which a window comes up saying that they could not locate the disc and that I should insert the correct disc and click ok. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


Might be something wrong with the drive or maybe a scratch on the disk? Do you have 2 cd roms? If you do did you try both and see if it would work?

Check another game or cd and see if you have the same problem. If it runs then its more likely ur sims cd

===========



> Originally Posted by GizardBoy
> on sims 2 my job icons on the top left of the screen don't show up, and my memories are still there but the pictures are gone, and when I get a promotion I don't get paid for that day and the thing doesn't pop up saying I got a promotion, and when I die the grim reaper is invisible and you can't click on him to plea, and every so often like every ten times it won't let you save.
> 
> and all this stuff always worked before and I've been playing it since it came out
> 
> Can Anyone Please Help?"


The have an update that says they fixed that problem. Apparently alot of people has had that problem. Here is the link:
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/
Let me know if this helps you out.


----------



## KittyKat0110

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm??????? Dunno!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cgkp said:


> Hi, I have read about half of this thread but couldn't find an answer to my question so I'm hoping someone can help me out here.
> 
> I've installed the game successfully but when I insert disc 1 in order to run the game, the Sims 2 picture appears, after which a window comes up saying that they could not locate the disc and that I should insert the correct disc and click ok. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


Try it with disk 2.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

coogansrun said:


> ok...how do i check that...and if it is the case...how do i fix it?


Download a program called speedfan (google it), it will tell you what your temperatures are. Check periodically while you are playing and see if it goes above 65. Tell me the last temperature you saw before it crashes.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

*Again everyone please have your game patched with the latest updates before asking for help.*


----------



## CoasterFreak

Wow, I completely abandoned this thread. I'll start helping you out again Jackie.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

About time lol.
I'm gone for a weekend and i get that many posts to answer


----------



## slayerit89

Hi! 

I just ordered a new laptop and someone informed me they were getting me the Sims 2 for my birthday. I wanted to see if it would work on my laptop before they actually bought it. here are the specs: 

Model: Toshiba Satellite P30-S6362T
Processor: Intel® Celeron® D Processor 335 [2.80GHz, 256KB L2, 533MHz FSB
RAM: 1024MB (512MBx2) PC2700 DDR333 SDRAM
Card: ATI® RADEON® 9000 IGP w/64MB-128MB DDR shared memory 
Memory: 40 GB

Thanks!


----------



## susanblue

notquiteblon said:


> i finished installing the sims 2, the icon appeared on the desktop, i re-started the computer and double-clicked the icon on the desktop, nothing happend,i tried multiple times to open it


This is happening to me too. I tried closing all other things, virus scanned, to no avail - any help, please?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

slayerit89 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just ordered a new laptop and someone informed me they were getting me the Sims 2 for my birthday. I wanted to see if it would work on my laptop before they actually bought it. here are the specs:
> 
> Model: Toshiba Satellite P30-S6362T
> Processor: Intel® Celeron® D Processor 335 [2.80GHz, 256KB L2, 533MHz FSB
> RAM: 1024MB (512MBx2) PC2700 DDR333 SDRAM
> Card: ATI® RADEON® 9000 IGP w/64MB-128MB DDR shared memory
> Memory: 40 GB
> 
> Thanks!


It will work.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

susanblue said:


> This is happening to me too. I tried closing all other things, virus scanned, to no avail - any help, please?


Insert the cd and try to run it from the autorun screen.


----------



## susanblue

I tried from the CD. Same thing. The cursor changes briefly to the hourglass, the I'm back to the desktop.
Any more ideas?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Post your system's specs and then re-install it.


----------



## o.0

I know this has been asked to much but no one is answering. So i thought id ask here. I try and use the body shop on sims 2 and I get the direct error d3derr_invaildcall error. Can anyone help? Sims 2 is not running at the same time and on older computers i can play. I just got this computer and I cant. I bought the game so this isnt a rip. This is an emachine specs are below. Anything else i need to add? I tried the update and I googled the problem and I see alot of people having this problem but no soulution. Please can you help? Thanks alot


----------



## ibadk

Hey, My computer is 2.00 GHZ 512 MB Ram, and has about 10 GB free and has two hard drives one is a 40 gig the other is a 20 gig, and I have an ATI, i think its like 8200 radeon, but nevertheless is a 64 mb video card. Now my situation is that every time I seem to play a computer game the computer just freezes. It'll just lock up about 5 minutes into the game. This isn't just specific to one game though, for example before about 2 or three months ago Flight SImulator History of Flight, used to run perfectly fine, but now it freezes like 5 minutes in. Same is with F1 Career Challange and also Simcity. Now the latest game that I got is Sims 2 and the graphics are running fine, and it runs perfectly as if nothing is wrong then it just freezes and I have to restart the computer. The last time it froze, right before it froze I opened up windows task manager to check and see whether my CPU was being overused. But it was only at like 50 something percent. So what could be the problem??....I'll give u the list of things that I have concern over andmaybe you could either validate it by hopefully tellin me how to solve it or shoot it down.



1. Since my hard drvies are partition and my windows is on the partition A which is 40 gigs, and all my games are on Partition B which is 20 gigs, could there be like a calibration problem???...cuz the 20 gig hard drive that i put into this comp is from another computer, but I did format it before i put it in...

2. Could it be that there is some kind of virus on the computer...and if so how come it hasn't been caught by noroton antivirus yet, which I run every week and who's defiinitions are updated at that time also.

3. Could it be that I might not have some kind of patch for the video card. But the thing is that I went on the ATI web site and downloaded all the recent one's yesterday. And still no luck

4. Could it be that my computer is over heating? I tried solving that problem yesterday by opening the case slightly to let the really really, cool air from my basement filter in to the computer, and just by hoovering my hand over it, it doesn't seem that hot at all......


Thank you for your help..


----------



## Jackiefrost9

o.0 said:


> I know this has been asked to much but no one is answering. So i thought id ask here. I try and use the body shop on sims 2 and I get the direct error d3derr_invaildcall error. Can anyone help? Sims 2 is not running at the same time and on older computers i can play. I just got this computer and I cant. I bought the game so this isnt a rip. This is an emachine specs are below. Anything else i need to add? I tried the update and I googled the problem and I see alot of people having this problem but no soulution. Please can you help? Thanks alot


That error means that the method call is invalid. For example, a method's parameter may not be a valid pointer. However I do not know why this would come up in a completed game? Only thing I can think of would be to re install because a file might have gotten deleted, code corrupted or something like that.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ibadk said:


> Hey, My computer is 2.00 GHZ 512 MB Ram, and has about 10 GB free and has two hard drives one is a 40 gig the other is a 20 gig, and I have an ATI, i think its like 8200 radeon, but nevertheless is a 64 mb video card. Now my situation is that every time I seem to play a computer game the computer just freezes. It'll just lock up about 5 minutes into the game. This isn't just specific to one game though, for example before about 2 or three months ago Flight SImulator History of Flight, used to run perfectly fine, but now it freezes like 5 minutes in. Same is with F1 Career Challange and also Simcity. Now the latest game that I got is Sims 2 and the graphics are running fine, and it runs perfectly as if nothing is wrong then it just freezes and I have to restart the computer. The last time it froze, right before it froze I opened up windows task manager to check and see whether my CPU was being overused. But it was only at like 50 something percent. So what could be the problem??....I'll give u the list of things that I have concern over andmaybe you could either validate it by hopefully tellin me how to solve it or shoot it down.
> 
> 1. Since my hard drvies are partition and my windows is on the partition A which is 40 gigs, and all my games are on Partition B which is 20 gigs, could there be like a calibration problem???...cuz the 20 gig hard drive that i put into this comp is from another computer, but I did format it before i put it in...
> 
> 2. Could it be that there is some kind of virus on the computer...and if so how come it hasn't been caught by noroton antivirus yet, which I run every week and who's defiinitions are updated at that time also.
> 
> 3. Could it be that I might not have some kind of patch for the video card. But the thing is that I went on the ATI web site and downloaded all the recent one's yesterday. And still no luck
> 
> 4. Could it be that my computer is over heating? I tried solving that problem yesterday by opening the case slightly to let the really really, cool air from my basement filter in to the computer, and just by hoovering my hand over it, it doesn't seem that hot at all......
> 
> Thank you for your help..


How often do you defragment your hard drives? Also I would try an online virus scan like Trend Micro House Call (google it) just to see if norton is missing anything. Also It might be good to download Ad-aware and Microsoft Antispyware and scan with those. But if it used to work and doesn't anymore I would think that a virus would be the problem. Also try to turn the settings down and see if it still persists.


----------



## Sinalea

Hey! 

I'm having problems to install Sims 2. When it gets to 17% the installation stops and says:

"A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSDATA\Res\Sound\Voices.package' from the media.

It says this over and over and it won't let me finish the installation.

Any idea? =(


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Clean the disk or exchange it for a new one.


----------



## KevinK

Ok, well my installer got through to the third disk the first time I tried to install, but now stops at 23%. My computer is a Dell Dimension 5100 with Radeon X600 and I think this should be enough to play the sims 2. Any help would be apreciated greatly.


----------



## Ange88

Okay so I got Sims 2... the special dvd edition... and it wont download. It only reads the disc in the DVD drive and it pops up saying Windows has made an error. Even when I click on AutoRun and Setup. Any suggestions b/c if it's not gonna work I'm gonna return it and get my $55 back.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ange88 said:


> Okay so I got Sims 2... the special dvd edition... and it wont download. It only reads the disc in the DVD drive and it pops up saying Windows has made an error. Even when I click on AutoRun and Setup. Any suggestions b/c if it's not gonna work I'm gonna return it and get my $55 back.


The exact error message would be good to know.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KevinK said:


> Ok, well my installer got through to the third disk the first time I tried to install, but now stops at 23%. My computer is a Dell Dimension 5100 with Radeon X600 and I think this should be enough to play the sims 2. Any help would be apreciated greatly.


Clean the disk or exchange it for a new one, and are you sure that you have enough hard drive space to install the game?


----------



## KevinK

Problem solved, I had do copy all the files from the disks to my desktop then install it from there. Thankyou to everyone who tried to help though.


----------



## Ange88

this is all it says Electronic Arts AutoRun has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Ange88

Okay... so I went and go the normal Sims 2 game and after I installed it I don't get sound in the game or even on my computer anymore... any suggestions? This is the message that pops up when I go to play music:
DirectSound output v2.2.12error
Bad DirectSound drive. Please reinstall proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error code: 88780078


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ange88 said:


> Okay... so I went and go the normal Sims 2 game and after I installed it I don't get sound in the game or even on my computer anymore... any suggestions? This is the message that pops up when I go to play music:
> DirectSound output v2.2.12error
> Bad DirectSound drive. Please reinstall proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error code: 88780078


Re-install your sound drivers. I can help you find them if you tell me what sound card you have. To find this out the easiest way is to double click the sound icon in the lower right hand part of your screen then look at the bottom of that window and see what it says.


----------



## achka

hi guys
i just bought the sims 2 yesterday, the installacion was clean and fast but whenever i click to play sims to on my desktop i get a little square box with and red x, these are my Toshiba Notebook specs:
Windows xp
Pentium 4 CPU 3.06GHz
3.07 GHz, 512 MB of RAM
ATI Mobilty Radeon 9600/9700

i have tried everything can but stil the same problem, I think the problem may be the video card drivers (ati doesnt provide new drivers for notebooks) but a week ago i installed half life 2 and it run perfectly

welll i hope u can help me
bye


----------



## raymon_jao

I recently bought sims Fullhouse becoz my wife and daughter likes the ads on it. when I install, the autorun just sez "error 112 fail to install program files.. i use a 2ghz pentium with 40gb hd and 64mb video card... whats wrong??? i need help. my wife and daughter blames me on this... SOS!


----------



## sammysparkle

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

can anyone help, on my Sims 2 games, all my pregnant females (or I guess sometimes males in cases of alien pregnancy) cannot give birth! The panel appears saying a new family member has arrived but there is no chance to name the baby, the mother remains with her pregnant belly and the baby's picture appears on the family list but never actually appears anywhere. When this happens, the pregnancy cinema doesn't appear and i am then unable to save, return to neighborhood or even quit the game without using my computers task manager! Can anyone assist me with solving this problem??


----------



## Jackiefrost9

achka said:


> hi guys
> i just bought the sims 2 yesterday, the installacion was clean and fast but whenever i click to play sims to on my desktop i get a little square box with and red x, these are my Toshiba Notebook specs:
> Windows xp
> Pentium 4 CPU 3.06GHz
> 3.07 GHz, 512 MB of RAM
> ATI Mobilty Radeon 9600/9700
> 
> i have tried everything can but stil the same problem, I think the problem may be the video card drivers (ati doesnt provide new drivers for notebooks) but a week ago i installed half life 2 and it run perfectly
> 
> welll i hope u can help me
> bye


OK, I found a little something. But I have to warn you, PROCEED WITH CAUTION! BACKUP OR CREATE A RESTORE POINT BEFORE DOING ANYTHING BELOW.

The ATI Radeon 9000 (Mobility 9000) included in laptops has conflicts with The Sims 2. There is a "Catalyst" Driver available from ATI, but you will need a patch. I would only suggest doing this if 1) You know what you're doing 2) you're out of warranty or you are SURE that this does not void the warranty.

Here is the ATi catalyst driver for WinXP:
Official ATI site http://www.atitech.ca/support/drive...10&submit=GO!

Here is the mod to make it work with the mobility line of cards:
http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/

I would only do this if you find your game freezing/crashing. NOT if it is "going to slow for you."


----------



## Jackiefrost9

raymon_jao said:


> I recently bought sims Fullhouse becoz my wife and daughter likes the ads on it. when I install, the autorun just sez "error 112 fail to install program files.. i use a 2ghz pentium with 40gb hd and 64mb video card... whats wrong??? i need help. my wife and daughter blames me on this... SOS!


Make sure you have enough room left on your computer for it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sammysparkle said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> can anyone help, on my Sims 2 games, all my pregnant females (or I guess sometimes males in cases of alien pregnancy) cannot give birth! The panel appears saying a new family member has arrived but there is no chance to name the baby, the mother remains with her pregnant belly and the baby's picture appears on the family list but never actually appears anywhere. When this happens, the pregnancy cinema doesn't appear and i am then unable to save, return to neighborhood or even quit the game without using my computers task manager! Can anyone assist me with solving this problem??


Try to re-install the game.


----------



## DrtyBlonde77

Can someone help me? My sims cannot have children anymore! I hear the noise when they try to have kids. But after at least a week in sim dys, the female hsan't even gotton into maternity. Can someone help my sims have children again?


----------



## achka

Jackiefrost9 said:


> OK, I found a little something. But I have to warn you, PROCEED WITH CAUTION! BACKUP OR CREATE A RESTORE POINT BEFORE DOING ANYTHING BELOW.
> 
> The ATI Radeon 9000 (Mobility 9000) included in laptops has conflicts with The Sims 2. There is a "Catalyst" Driver available from ATI, but you will need a patch. I would only suggest doing this if 1) You know what you're doing 2) you're out of warranty or you are SURE that this does not void the warranty.
> 
> Here is the ATi catalyst driver for WinXP:
> Official ATI site http://www.atitech.ca/support/drive...10&submit=GO!
> 
> Here is the mod to make it work with the mobility line of cards:
> http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/
> 
> I would only do this if you find your game freezing/crashing. NOT if it is "going to slow for you."


Thanks, sadly i cant even play the damn thing so my game is not freezing or crashing, i tried to install the new patch from the official web site but nothing happened (the funny thing is that while the cd was inserted the same box poped up, but this time i just had to click ok, then the installation continued without problem)
i will have to wait for official drivers, something else: does anybody know how to install knew audio drivers (Realtek AC97)?
peace out


----------



## ChrisR1973

I have a Compaq Presario, that comes with an Intel video chip (the number is like 82345 ..or somethin like that). It can handle Sims2, but the number of people allowed on lots is very limited and you cant watch the special occasion cinematics. I tried getting a GeForce 5200X video card and it would not work on my computer. What are my options for upgrading so that i can play Sims2 to its fullest capabilities. (also, when i've installed my HP dvd burner, it will usually (within a week) cause my monitor to conk out..another reason i need to upgrade).


----------



## CoasterFreak

Nightlife is out, i've been playing around with it so i'm ready for your questions  (i'm serious this time) just after you post here, send me a PM, i often forget about this thread


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ChrisR1973 said:


> I have a Compaq Presario, that comes with an Intel video chip (the number is like 82345 ..or somethin like that). It can handle Sims2, but the number of people allowed on lots is very limited and you cant watch the special occasion cinematics. I tried getting a GeForce 5200X video card and it would not work on my computer. What are my options for upgrading so that i can play Sims2 to its fullest capabilities. (also, when i've installed my HP dvd burner, it will usually (within a week) cause my monitor to conk out..another reason i need to upgrade).


Do you have an AGP or PCI or PCI-express port? are you sure it was your burner that makes it conk out?


----------



## ChrisR1973

Its a PCI port (not sure if its express or not..how would i tell?). I'm assuming that it is the DVD burner, because it conks out within a week of it bein installed ...i dont have issues with it, if the dvd burner hasnt been reinstalled. But, my main issue is i want to find a card that will work for my computer so that i can have the better graphics options.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I'm bettin it's not PCI express, it looks like a longer reversed PCI slot.

these will be better than your current graphics but not as good as you would like im sure:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=48&Submit=Property


----------



## Afterglw

I've been running my Sims 2 game since it's release last year with no problems what-so-ever. The only thing that I thought was weird was I couldn't change the display resolution in the game options. The only option it gave me was 800x600, which I thought was weird because if you can't alter that option, then why was it an option? At the time I thought it was just one of the game's quirks, and I let it alone.

At the time I had an old CRT. I had the settings at 1240x700 (not sure the exact number), and whenever I would load the game it would convert the screen to 800x600. The graphics still looked good, so it didn't really bother me all too much. 

Well I just recently (like three days ago. heh.) bought a LCD plat panel monitor, and the colors and text look crisp on a 1280x1240. I started up my game like usual, and I really wasn't happy with the pixelated look I got from the gameplay, so once again I checked to see if I could change the display settings. No such luck. There must be a way I change the settings, but I have no idea how. I've downloaded all of the latest drivers for my VidCard, and I try to keep everything updated. I'm pretty sure my VidCard is compatible with the game, since I pretty much built my new system for the Sims 2. I know my VidCard isn't the greatest though, any insight would be appreciat3ed... and if you can help me fix it, I'll give you a cookie! (LOL, j/k).

My system specs are: 

Windows XP
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 2000+, MMX, 1.7Ghz.
Memory: 512MB RAM
VidCard: NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX Integrated GPU (32MB)

I'm now thinking the built-in Video Card is too slow? But I'm not sure, since like I said, the game runs smoothly! Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## theuniverse

I have finally gotten the video card to work and everything, but now whenever I try to play Sims I get the following message:

"Failed to find any directx9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacture. This application will now terminate."

I know that this could mean that my video card is not compatible with DirectX, but this cannot be because my boyfriend has the same computer and when he put my video card in and installed Sims, everything worked perfectly. How come it is any different for me? If you have any idea on how I can fix this, please let me know.

I have spent hours looking all over the internet trying different instructions, nothing has helped. I have spent 75 dollars on this game so far and have had it since it first came out, yet have not been able to play it. This is getting extremely ridiculous.


----------



## Smudge_III

Quite hard to explain,this one...
When I first got the game there were no problems. I've had it since it first came out in the UK. I then got University when that came out, and still had no problems. But recently, there have been problems with sound on the game. The sound seems very jumpy and it repeats itself. For instance, if a sim says something, then whatever it says in about half a second gets repeated, and then another half a second, which gets repeated, and so on. But this is not just happening with the speech. Every sound in the game is doing it. If anyone understood this and knows what problem it is and any way to fix it, help would be very very very much appreciated.

Thanks,
Smudge (the Third)


----------



## mystiic

Emmmm... hi im new. I am experiencing some problems with my sims 2 game. I installed it already but then, when i open the short cut, it says i have to OPEN WITH, a program. But if i choose internet explorer, it wont open up. And if i try looking for a program to donwload so that the game can be played, i cant find any. Is there somthing u could do to help me please?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mystiic said:


> Emmmm... hi im new. I am experiencing some problems with my sims 2 game. I installed it already but then, when i open the short cut, it says i have to OPEN WITH, a program. But if i choose internet explorer, it wont open up. And if i try looking for a program to donwload so that the game can be played, i cant find any. Is there somthing u could do to help me please?


right click on the shortcut and click on properties and copy/paste the "target" into a new post and submit.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Smudge_III said:


> Quite hard to explain,this one...
> When I first got the game there were no problems. I've had it since it first came out in the UK. I then got University when that came out, and still had no problems. But recently, there have been problems with sound on the game. The sound seems very jumpy and it repeats itself. For instance, if a sim says something, then whatever it says in about half a second gets repeated, and then another half a second, which gets repeated, and so on. But this is not just happening with the speech. Every sound in the game is doing it. If anyone understood this and knows what problem it is and any way to fix it, help would be very very very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Smudge (the Third)


re-install?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

theuniverse said:


> I have finally gotten the video card to work and everything, but now whenever I try to play Sims I get the following message:
> 
> "Failed to find any directx9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacture. This application will now terminate."
> 
> I know that this could mean that my video card is not compatible with DirectX, but this cannot be because my boyfriend has the same computer and when he put my video card in and installed Sims, everything worked perfectly. How come it is any different for me? If you have any idea on how I can fix this, please let me know.
> 
> I have spent hours looking all over the internet trying different instructions, nothing has helped. I have spent 75 dollars on this game so far and have had it since it first came out, yet have not been able to play it. This is getting extremely ridiculous.


what video card do you have? do you have the drivers installed properly? do you have direct x installed properly?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Afterglw said:


> I've been running my Sims 2 game since it's release last year with no problems what-so-ever. The only thing that I thought was weird was I couldn't change the display resolution in the game options. The only option it gave me was 800x600, which I thought was weird because if you can't alter that option, then why was it an option? At the time I thought it was just one of the game's quirks, and I let it alone.
> 
> At the time I had an old CRT. I had the settings at 1240x700 (not sure the exact number), and whenever I would load the game it would convert the screen to 800x600. The graphics still looked good, so it didn't really bother me all too much.
> 
> Well I just recently (like three days ago. heh.) bought a LCD plat panel monitor, and the colors and text look crisp on a 1280x1240. I started up my game like usual, and I really wasn't happy with the pixelated look I got from the gameplay, so once again I checked to see if I could change the display settings. No such luck. There must be a way I change the settings, but I have no idea how. I've downloaded all of the latest drivers for my VidCard, and I try to keep everything updated. I'm pretty sure my VidCard is compatible with the game, since I pretty much built my new system for the Sims 2. I know my VidCard isn't the greatest though, any insight would be appreciat3ed... and if you can help me fix it, I'll give you a cookie! (LOL, j/k).
> 
> My system specs are:
> 
> Windows XP
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 2000+, MMX, 1.7Ghz.
> Memory: 512MB RAM
> VidCard: NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX Integrated GPU (32MB)
> 
> I'm now thinking the built-in Video Card is too slow? But I'm not sure, since like I said, the game runs smoothly! Thanks for all of your help!


I'm bettin that it's probably just a limitation of your video card. Are the other options greyed out or is it just 800x600?


----------



## sims2fan101

OK. whenever i play the Sims 2, this screen pops up(like a screen outside the game)and it says,"application has failed. application will now terminate" it also freezes, and it also spazes out. wen it spazes,it get all weird like chunks of it will disappear, or some parts will like shake. wat the heck is goin' on?!?

HELP!   [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sims2fan101 said:


> OK. whenever i play the Sims 2, this screen pops up(like a screen outside the game)and it says,"application has failed. application will now terminate" it also freezes, and it also spazes out. wen it spazes,it get all weird like chunks of it will disappear, or some parts will like shake. wat the heck is goin' on?!?
> 
> HELP!


Post your system specs please


----------



## Wilko

I lost my sims 2 disks whilst moving house and wanted to install it again so i copied the files off my sisters computer the splash screen comes up but then a message says "Failed to initialize Direct3D. Please make sure DirectX 9.0c has been installed on this system. The application will now terminate." But i have directx installed and enabled Direct3D and it still won't work, can you help!


----------



## pinnella

Hi there! Seems that after reading the 55 pages of troubleshoots, I didn't come across a solution to mine!!!

Well, I bought sims2 and installed it in my computer when it was released. Got a PIV 3.0 HT with a Geforce FX5200 based video card and WXP PRO. I've been playing nicely 'till I formatted my computer as part of a cleaning process. When I reinstalled everything (with new drivers etc...), everything went ok till someday, where during the game (after 25min of playing) It just freezed up and rebooted instantly. 
After the release of Sims 2 University and now Nightlife (where updates of the game didn't fix the problem), I supposed it was something with the HyperThreading, as it's reflected on the game's website. But I've just disabled it on the bios and no fix for the problem. I've tried new drivers, old drivers, different video configurations for my videocard and still nothing. I've reinstalled XP (and the game with both expansions) and still the same. I've also tried with different DirectX versions starting from 8 and going through 9.0a/b/c and same result. I've also tried with different Service pack's of WXP.

The simptoms made me think of a temperature problem with the videocard, as Sims2 is a very ressource demanding game: after a while, it heats up too much and reboots. But I've changed the videocard (put a Geforce 4200TI based card instead), and I got mainly the same!!!! Somebody can help me???

Just to mention it, I've been able to play other games without a single problem (Larry Magna Cum Laude, HL/CS, etc...). Everything works fine but the Sims 2!!!!! Thanx for reading this crappy huge post!!


----------



## SReynolds

Hi, i installed Sims 2 on my laptop, it works fine. I want to play the game on my main desktop however and have left the disks at university so I copied accross the directory to my Desktop and it doesn't work, despite it having the same amount of files copied and being the same size.  

When I try to run the game it begins to load and then the error message 

'Some needed files were corrupted during installation. Please reinstall The Sims 2.'   

Is there any way around this? I'm thinking perhaps something in the registry needs to be changed since I did not install the game on this computer, simply copied my directory over from another. Any help would be very welcome, I'll def make a donation if i can get this problem sorted.  

I have tried recopying the file, etc and the installed version works fine on the laptop.

Thank you!

SReynolds


----------



## mystiic

SReynolds said:


> Hi, i installed Sims 2 on my laptop, it works fine. I want to play the game on my main desktop however and have left the disks at university so I copied accross the directory to my Desktop and it doesn't work, despite it having the same amount of files copied and being the same size.
> 
> When I try to run the game it begins to load and then the error message
> 
> 'Some needed files were corrupted during installation. Please reinstall The Sims 2.'
> 
> Is there any way around this? I'm thinking perhaps something in the registry needs to be changed since I did not install the game on this computer, simply copied my directory over from another. Any help would be very welcome, I'll def make a donation if i can get this problem sorted.
> 
> I have tried recopying the file, etc and the installed version works fine on the laptop.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> SReynolds


ummm i just bought my game and im in cambodia, a place where there are ONLY copies of the game..... when i finished installing everything, i started to play but when i inserted disc 1 into the drive, it still said for me to insert the disc 1..... i REALLY want to play this game, can someone help me find a website with a quick, complete download of disc 1 "The Sims 2"??? pls i am desperate.......


----------



## Figgy_babe

Ok well the body shop isnt really working i dont see how you can change the color of the hair or eyes theres somthing to do with the Alpha Channel File (what ever the hell THAT is) and i dont see how its any different from buliding sims in the game i know you CAN change thier color and shape and all that somehow i just dunno how !!!

could you plez help me !?! id really apreciate it !!

thankz

Figgy_babe xoxo


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Let me say this, it will almost never work when you copy a game from one computer to another because not all of the files for that game are stored in that directory. So those of you who copied the game from one computer to another, you're SOL.

mystiic:
There are no websites that offer a download of the sims 2. If the game you have is not the original, we cannot help you with it here.

Figgy_babe:
Do you just not know how to work the body shop or do you have some other problem with it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

pinnella said:


> Hi there! Seems that after reading the 55 pages of troubleshoots, I didn't come across a solution to mine!!!
> 
> Well, I bought sims2 and installed it in my computer when it was released. Got a PIV 3.0 HT with a Geforce FX5200 based video card and WXP PRO. I've been playing nicely 'till I formatted my computer as part of a cleaning process. When I reinstalled everything (with new drivers etc...), everything went ok till someday, where during the game (after 25min of playing) It just freezed up and rebooted instantly.
> After the release of Sims 2 University and now Nightlife (where updates of the game didn't fix the problem), I supposed it was something with the HyperThreading, as it's reflected on the game's website. But I've just disabled it on the bios and no fix for the problem. I've tried new drivers, old drivers, different video configurations for my videocard and still nothing. I've reinstalled XP (and the game with both expansions) and still the same. I've also tried with different DirectX versions starting from 8 and going through 9.0a/b/c and same result. I've also tried with different Service pack's of WXP.
> 
> The simptoms made me think of a temperature problem with the videocard, as Sims2 is a very ressource demanding game: after a while, it heats up too much and reboots. But I've changed the videocard (put a Geforce 4200TI based card instead), and I got mainly the same!!!! Somebody can help me???
> 
> Just to mention it, I've been able to play other games without a single problem (Larry Magna Cum Laude, HL/CS, etc...). Everything works fine but the Sims 2!!!!! Thanx for reading this crappy huge post!!


Does it seem to always crash when a certain event happens or is it random?


----------



## Figgy_babe

i dunno how to work it  
iv been looking through the instruction booket and all dat but deres nothin in dere bout bodyshop so im screwed i thought maybe you guys could help pplleezz if u no anything


----------



## Jackiefrost9

i'm not really sure how you do that either. just play around with it untill you figure it out.


----------



## immase

Well... i really coundn't find my problem in others posts so im going to cry about my problem.

My Sims 2 University goes back to the desktop when loading. Right after I see the phrases running on the bottom the game crashes me back to the desktop like I never clicked on the sims 2 university Icon before...
So now I have the Nightlife expansion and it does the same problem!!!!
Does it have anything to do with the downloads I made for the game.. like furniture, floors and walls... I can't delete the last download because I downloaded a bunch of stuff and installed all together in the same night... after i did it... the problem appeared!
It's everything ok with the drivers of my video card and DirectX... I have 1024 MB ram, 3200 AMD, 256Mb Asus video card, 400 Gb of hard drive... 
It's just the sims 2 !!!! Crashes to the Desktop when loading on the beginning right after the The sims 2 presentation Movie....
ANy Help? please???
Thank You.


----------



## hp0416

I bought a Thai edition installed it and worked fine. Then I needed to reinstall everything because of a virus. I put in all 4 cds and then it says " ???????????? C:\Program Files\EA GAMes\2\TSData\Res\UserData\groups.cache ???????????????"
All throughout the installation the ? have been due to the language. If I run sims it doesn't show any neighborhoods, except to custom build one and if I click on that (I assume there is supposed to be things to add) there is nothing. So I cannot play the game. Hope you can help.


----------



## Lifeforce

Hi there people

I am having some visual quirks during gameplay, I have not read about any similar problems or quirks on this forum.
It might be grafix card drivers related - so I am updating those tonight.

In a nutshell:
During game play, if I move my cursor over any interactive object, the sims and objects get spaces/lines through them.
This lasts only as long as the cursor is over an interactive object.
Any interaction with any object by the sims and the same thing happens.

Anyone ever experience this?

System specs:
Radeon rx9200 128
intel celeron 2.4g
2 hard drives
512 mg ram

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

immase said:


> Well... i really coundn't find my problem in others posts so im going to cry about my problem.
> 
> My Sims 2 University goes back to the desktop when loading. Right after I see the phrases running on the bottom the game crashes me back to the desktop like I never clicked on the sims 2 university Icon before...
> So now I have the Nightlife expansion and it does the same problem!!!!
> Does it have anything to do with the downloads I made for the game.. like furniture, floors and walls... I can't delete the last download because I downloaded a bunch of stuff and installed all together in the same night... after i did it... the problem appeared!
> It's everything ok with the drivers of my video card and DirectX... I have 1024 MB ram, 3200 AMD, 256Mb Asus video card, 400 Gb of hard drive...
> It's just the sims 2 !!!! Crashes to the Desktop when loading on the beginning right after the The sims 2 presentation Movie....
> ANy Help? please???
> Thank You.


uninstall completely and remove all downloads and try again.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hp0416 said:


> I bought a Thai edition installed it and worked fine. Then I needed to reinstall everything because of a virus. I put in all 4 cds and then it says " ???????????? C:\Program Files\EA GAMes\2\TSData\Res\UserData\groups.cache ???????????????"
> All throughout the installation the ? have been due to the language. If I run sims it doesn't show any neighborhoods, except to custom build one and if I click on that (I assume there is supposed to be things to add) there is nothing. So I cannot play the game. Hope you can help.


what did you do that made you have to reinstall everything


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Lifeforce said:


> Hi there people
> 
> I am having some visual quirks during gameplay, I have not read about any similar problems or quirks on this forum.
> It might be grafix card drivers related - so I am updating those tonight.
> 
> In a nutshell:
> During game play, if I move my cursor over any interactive object, the sims and objects get spaces/lines through them.
> This lasts only as long as the cursor is over an interactive object.
> Any interaction with any object by the sims and the same thing happens.
> 
> Anyone ever experience this?
> 
> System specs:
> Radeon rx9200 128
> intel celeron 2.4g
> 2 hard drives
> 512 mg ram
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


make the game run on the lowest graphics settings possible, if the problem still persists re-install direct x. if it still persists re-install you graphics card drivers.


----------



## *nikki

Hi  
i have a problem with nightlife - every time i go on buymode, and pick a chair out of the catalog, my game freezes and my monitor goes into hibernate mode, or my screen goes blank, and it says its "out of frequency". i have reinstalled the game soooo many times, and still have the same problem.
i then took it back to the store, and replaced the game, and I'm still having the same problem. The Chair isn't a download.
someone told me i should try and update my graphics driver, so i tried,but found it stressful and confusing lol, and nothing changed. if anything, it told me that my graphics driver was "not responding" and it had been restored to my previous settings or something like that.  
i can create my sims fine, everything else seems to be running smoothly.
Here's my computer specs:

WINDOWS XP
AMD ATHLON XP 2000+
1.26 GHZ
256 MB OF RAM
RADEON 7500 SERIES.

the sims 2 works fine for me, and so does most of nightlife, its just this 1 problem.    
Please help me i will be grateful for any help  :up: 

nikki


----------



## WWJD15

Every time I go into the "Create a Family" part of Sims 2 and try to add a person to the family, my computer shuts down completely. What can I do or get to make a complete family without my computer shutting down?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

WWJD15 said:


> Every time I go into the "Create a Family" part of Sims 2 and try to add a person to the family, my computer shuts down completely. What can I do or get to make a complete family without my computer shutting down?


re-install the game


----------



## Jackiefrost9

*nikki said:


> Hi
> i have a problem with nightlife - every time i go on buymode, and pick a chair out of the catalog, my game freezes and my monitor goes into hibernate mode, or my screen goes blank, and it says its "out of frequency". i have reinstalled the game soooo many times, and still have the same problem.
> i then took it back to the store, and replaced the game, and I'm still having the same problem. The Chair isn't a download.
> someone told me i should try and update my graphics driver, so i tried,but found it stressful and confusing lol, and nothing changed. if anything, it told me that my graphics driver was "not responding" and it had been restored to my previous settings or something like that.
> i can create my sims fine, everything else seems to be running smoothly.
> Here's my computer specs:
> 
> WINDOWS XP
> AMD ATHLON XP 2000+
> 1.26 GHZ
> 256 MB OF RAM
> RADEON 7500 SERIES.
> 
> the sims 2 works fine for me, and so does most of nightlife, its just this 1 problem.
> Please help me i will be grateful for any help  :up:
> 
> nikki


only thing i can think of is replace video card... that problem doesn't seem right on so many levels...


----------



## immase

Jackiefrost9 said:


> uninstall completely and remove all downloads and try again.


Alright I did that... it's working now. Well, it was a conflict with some files I had... No-cd cracks and stuff... nothing like the original deal... it is working smooth now!


----------



## Lifeforce

To ms Frost 

I have downloaded patch for sims and driver card. Will try the lowest graphic settings and then see what happens.
Reinstalled direct x - used the version on the sims 2 disc.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the sims2 twice.

Let me see what can be done.

Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Lifeforce said:


> To ms Frost
> 
> I have downloaded patch for sims and driver card. Will try the lowest graphic settings and then see what happens.
> Reinstalled direct x - used the version on the sims 2 disc.
> 
> I have uninstalled and reinstalled the sims2 twice.
> 
> Let me see what can be done.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this?


that's Mr. frost by the way lol, imma change this user name as soon as i figure out how


----------



## JustinTD

My fiance was running Sims 2 no problem, I bought her University, and again no problem, I bought her Nightlife and now we have some problems, or more specfically, one problem.

The game worked fine ealier today, then all of the sudden when in neighborhood view, she can't scroll anywhere. We have tried rebooting the computer to no avail.

System stats:
Athlon 1.4Ghz
WD 40GB HD
768 PC2100 DDR
Radeon 7000 AGP
Direct X 9.0c
Windows XP Professional

She does do alot of downloading from the pay sites, could one of these items or neighborhoods have messed it up?

Justin
AIM: JustinEMT990662
MSN: [email protected]
email: [email protected]


----------



## Jackiefrost9

reinstall the game (everything, starting with the original then the expansions).


----------



## JustinTD

Jackiefrost9 said:


> reinstall the game (everything, starting with the original then the expansions).


how does she backup the stuff she has made so far? and stuff she has downloaded?


----------



## JustinTD

got it, she turned off scrolling...


----------



## kimar

oops...somewhow i managed to remove sims 2 and can't remember how to get it back on again.

Originally bought it, then returned it because it kept stalling at 23%. New copy did the same so i took it back, they refunded it and i gave up. Later got another copy from a different place and the same thing happened. 

My son had a friend talk him through an installation that involved copying the files on each disk to a folder and somehow installing it that way. THis worked a treat and the game ran with no probs. Unfortunately they're no longer in contact so can't ask him for help. 

i found lots of advice on different sites so blindly followed the easiest looking but it didn't work either. I copied all the files into folders in C drive then hit autorun (at their suggestion). From here, I get enter registration key then it wants me to put the disks in again - which obviously doesn't work for me hence the run around. 

Can anyone help? I'm on holidays for a couple of weeks and sorely miss my disfunctional sims family.


----------



## Lifeforce

Jackiefrost9 said:


> that's Mr. frost by the way lol, imma change this user name as soon as i figure out how


All my fault...I apologise for the (***)umption.

Re my previous posts.
I have resinstalled the game and installed latest grafix drivers.
Installed the latest Sims 2 patch.
I had the game on the lowest settings and the highest.

No change.

Any advise would be appreciated as this is very distracting from the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

JustinTD said:


> got it, she turned off scrolling...


that would do it...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Lifeforce said:


> All my fault...I apologise for the (***)umption.
> 
> Re my previous posts.
> I have resinstalled the game and installed latest grafix drivers.
> Installed the latest Sims 2 patch.
> I had the game on the lowest settings and the highest.
> 
> No change.
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated as this is very distracting from the game.


would you by chance happen to have a different graphics card to try?


----------



## atemocin

Hi, I have a sony vaio tr pcg-tr5mp laptop. It has:

Intel Pentium M 1.1 GHz 
Mobile Technology Intel Centrino Mobile Technology 
512 MB (DDR SDRAM) 
The Intel® 82852/82855 GM/GME graphics card
40GB harddrive
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 

I installed directx 9.0c and the newest driver update for the graphics card but i am still receiving the same error message that says the game couldnt find a directx 9.0c copatible graphics adapter. 

Anybody got an idea why i cant play the game.

Please help me out if you can...


----------



## jeremy4601

I have been reading thru these forums and it appears that alot of solutions are found here. Hopefully they will work for me. I just bought the sims 2 today. I installed it just fine. When I insert the disc and click the icon, autorun seems to have been disabled somewhere along the way, I get the "Sims 2" splash screen for a few seconds. Then my desktop reappears and I am told the program encountered a problem and had to shut down. This is the xp error message giving the options to either send or not send an error report. I am a little stumped with this one. I know that I have the appropriate sound and video cards to run the game, and that I have no issues with directx. I went through these modifications a couple of years ago when trying to install sim city 4 and have made very sure to keep them up to date. Please help if you can. Thanks.


----------



## ZombieDude

I have installed Sims 2 for my wife and kids, but I can not get it to play on my system. When I click the icon on my desktop I get a "Failed to inatilize Direct 3d. Please insure DirectX9.0c has been installed on the system."

Problem is I have installed DirectX9.0c

Here are my system specs:
ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
Enclosure Type: Desktop 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
1.10 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
128 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS A7N8X-X ACPI BIOS Rev 1009 02/03/2004 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
61.49 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
40.54 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

DVDRW IDE1004 [CD-ROM drive]
SONY CD-ROM CDU5212
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

Slot 'DDR1' has 512 MB
Slot 'DDR2' is Empty
Slot 'DDR3' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 20.12 GB 2.52 GB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 0) 20.21 GB 16.93 GB free 
e: (NTFS on drive 0) 21.16 GB 21.08 GB free

VISIONTEK Xtasy RADEON 9550 [Display adapter]
VISIONTEK Xtasy RADEON 9550 - Secondary [Display adapter]
Microtek MTK C593 [Monitor] (15.2"vis, s/n A255C1156334, October 2002)

Any help that can be given will be greatly appreciated. I have to leave for six months in less then a month (I am in the Navy and am going to deploy) so your help will help my wife and kids have something special while I am gone. Any responses to my email at [email protected] are welcome.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jeremy4601 said:


> I have been reading thru these forums and it appears that alot of solutions are found here. Hopefully they will work for me. I just bought the sims 2 today. I installed it just fine. When I insert the disc and click the icon, autorun seems to have been disabled somewhere along the way, I get the "Sims 2" splash screen for a few seconds. Then my desktop reappears and I am told the program encountered a problem and had to shut down. This is the xp error message giving the options to either send or not send an error report. I am a little stumped with this one. I know that I have the appropriate sound and video cards to run the game, and that I have no issues with directx. I went through these modifications a couple of years ago when trying to install sim city 4 and have made very sure to keep them up to date. Please help if you can. Thanks.


Try to re-install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ZombieDude said:


> I have installed Sims 2 for my wife and kids, but I can not get it to play on my system. When I click the icon on my desktop I get a "Failed to inatilize Direct 3d. Please insure DirectX9.0c has been installed on the system."
> 
> Problem is I have installed DirectX9.0c
> 
> Here are my system specs:
> ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
> Enclosure Type: Desktop
> Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600) ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
> Enclosure Type: Desktop
> Processor a Main Circuit Board b
> 1.10 gigahertz AMD Athlon XP
> 128 kilobyte primary memory cache
> 256 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. A7N8X-X REV 2.xx
> Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
> BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS A7N8X-X ACPI BIOS Rev 1009 02/03/2004
> Drives Memory Modules c,d
> 61.49 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
> 40.54 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
> 
> DVDRW IDE1004 [CD-ROM drive]
> SONY CD-ROM CDU5212
> 3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]
> 
> Slot 'DDR1' has 512 MB
> Slot 'DDR2' is Empty
> Slot 'DDR3' is Empty
> Local Drive Volumes
> 
> c: (NTFS on drive 0) 20.12 GB 2.52 GB free
> d: (NTFS on drive 0) 20.21 GB 16.93 GB free
> e: (NTFS on drive 0) 21.16 GB 21.08 GB free
> 
> VISIONTEK Xtasy RADEON 9550 [Display adapter]
> VISIONTEK Xtasy RADEON 9550 - Secondary [Display adapter]
> Microtek MTK C593 [Monitor] (15.2"vis, s/n A255C1156334, October 2002)
> 
> Any help that can be given will be greatly appreciated. I have to leave for six months in less then a month (I am in the Navy and am going to deploy) so your help will help my wife and kids have something special while I am gone. Any responses to my email at [email protected] are welcome.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


It's not a good idea to list your email because:
1. it's a good way to start getting spammed
2. we want to keep answers available to all in case they have the same problem

That being said, go to start, run and type in dxdiag and hit ok. go to display and make sure that direct draw is enabled. if it is run the test on it. if it isn't then re-install the sims 2. if it passes the test re-install the sims 2. if it fails the test re-install direct x again. if it still doesn't work re-install the sims 2.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

atemocin said:


> Hi, I have a sony vaio tr pcg-tr5mp laptop. It has:
> 
> Intel Pentium M 1.1 GHz
> Mobile Technology Intel Centrino Mobile Technology
> 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
> The Intel® 82852/82855 GM/GME graphics card
> 40GB harddrive
> Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> 
> I installed directx 9.0c and the newest driver update for the graphics card but i am still receiving the same error message that says the game couldnt find a directx 9.0c copatible graphics adapter.
> 
> Anybody got an idea why i cant play the game.
> 
> Please help me out if you can...


go to start, run and type in dxdiag and hit ok. go to display. run all tests. if any fail re-install direct x. if all pass re-install the sims 2.


----------



## EmiMeg

Hi im kinda new to this whole thing as ive never had a problem with any of my sims games before and i now have Nightlife. I a question that is very similar to one already posted but that i couldnt find a reply for. In two of my houses the families can no longer have another baby. The noises telling us they will be pregnant in a day occurs as does the morning sickness however she does not become pregnant and then they can no longer choose to try for baby and they are nowhere near becoming elders. Can somebody please help me fix this problem as it has happened in my fave house!
Thnx Emme


----------



## KatalanaMoon

CoasterFreak said:


> *Q.* The Sims 2 freezes while I'm playing.
> *A.* Again this is due to your video card or because you do not have enough memory to run the game.


Uh huh, sure...so what do I do if I KNOW FOR A FACT that I meet ALL system requirements, have the latest drivers installed for video/sound and it STILL freezes? Here are my specs...

nVidia GeForce 3 ti 500
RealTek AC'97 (on-board audo)
512 RAM
Pentium 4 3.30Ghz
120GB Serial ATA HDD
Windows XP Pro

So what now? I've tired uninstalling and reinstalling video/sound drivers, tried lowering sound acceleration to basic, tried uninstalling and reinstalling The Sims 2 and its expansion packs, tried lowering in game options to very low settings...so yeah, what now? I meet all the system requirements (actually, I exceed some of them) and I've tried every trouble shooting tip that EA has asked me to try. I've even tried running the game in window mode (which EA also suggested). All I know is that it worked perfectly well on my old computer (Which had a regular IDE 80GB HDD, GeForce 4, 512 RAM, Pentium 4 1.52Ghz, Soundblast Audigy 2 sound card).

Sincerely,
FREAKING FRUSTRATED AS ALL HECK

PS: Here is what EASYINFO (from EA) gave me....

System Overview / Comparison 
Your System Game Requirements

Operating System (Get Updates) Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build 2600) Windows XP/2000/98/ME

System Memory 512.5 256.0

Processor Speed 3203.6 1000 MHz

DirectX Version (Get Updates) 9.0c 9.0c

Display Device (Get Drivers) NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500

Display Memory 64.0 32.0

Display Driver 6.14.10.7801

Sound Device (Get Drivers) Realtek AC97 Audio

Sound Driver 5.10.00.5930

Operating System Information 
Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build 2600) 
Internet Explorer Information 
Version 6.00.2600.0000

Background Processes 21/21 
System 
Process smss.exe

Process winlogon.exe

Process services.exe

Process lsass.exe

Process svchost.exe

Process svchost.exe

Process spoolsv.exe

Process nvsvc32.exe

Process dllhost.exe 
User 
Process explorer.exe

Process RCScheduler.exe

Process IEXPLORE.EXE

Process IEXPLORE.EXE

Process EasyInfo.exe 
Other 
Process [System Process]

Process System

Process csrss.exe

Process svchost.exe

Process svchost.exe

Process msdtc.exe

Process wmiprvse.exe

System Device Information 
Processor 1/1 
Intel Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz 3203.6 
FPU True 
MMX True 
SSE True 
SSE2 True 
3D Now False 
3D Now Plus False 
SSE-MMX False 
TSC True 
IA64 False 
APIC True 
ACPI True 
MTRR True 
CMOV True 
Serial False 
Thermal True

Extended Features
Hyper Threading Support True 
MMX Plus False 
Logical Processors Per Physical 2 
Voltage ID False 
Frequency ID False 
Temperature Sense Diode False

Memory 
System Total 512.5 
Virtual Total 2047.9 
Pagefile Total 1250.5

Snapshot
System Available 305.7 
Virtual Available 2011.6 
Pagefile Available 1090.9 
Percent Load 40

Mass Storage Devices 
Drive C:\ 
Type Fixed 
Letter C:\ 
FileSystem NTFS 
TotalSpace 128.0 GB 
FreeSpace 119.0 GB 
Capabilities 
Read-Only False 
Compressed False 
Supports Compression True 
Supports Case-preservation True 
Supports Case-sensitive filenames True 
Supports Encryption True 
Supports Named Streams True 
Supports Object IDs True 
Supports Persistent ACLS True  
Supports Quotas True 
Supports Reparse Points True 
Supports Sparse Files True 
Supports Unicode True

Drive D:\ 
Type CD / DVD Drive 
Letter D:\ 
VolumeName Sims2EP2_1 
FileSystem CDFS 
TotalSpace 592.5 MB 
FreeSpace 0 Bytes 
Capabilities 
Read-Only True 
Compressed False 
Supports Compression False 
Supports Case-preservation False 
Supports Case-sensitive filenames True 
Supports Encryption False 
Supports Named Streams False 
Supports Object IDs False 
Supports Persistent ACLS False 
Supports Quotas False 
Supports Reparse Points False 
Supports Sparse Files False 
Supports Unicode True

Monitor Information 1/1 
Monitor Name Plug and Play Monitor 
Refresh Rate 60 Hz

Network Adapter Information 1/1 
Network Adapter Name Linksys Wireless-B USB Network Adapter v2.8 - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
IP Address 192.168.0.12 
Subnet Mask 255.255.255.0 
Gateway 192.168.0.1 
Primary WINS Server N/A 
DHCP 192.168.0.1

Media Device Information 
DirectX Information 
Version 9.0c 
Long Version 4.09.0000.0904

Display Device 1/1 
NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500 Local Memory: 64.0 Driver Version: 6.14.10.7801

Device
Description NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500 
Manufacturer NVIDIA Corporation 
GUID D7B71E3E-4142-11CF-D277-52A80CC2CD35 
Driver
Version 6.14.10.7801 
Module nv4_disp.dll 
Date 8-2-2005

Memory
Total 64.0 
Available 58.4 
Non-Local 55.0 
Texture 113.4

Sound Device 1/1 
Realtek AC97 Audio Driver: 5.10.00.5930

Device
Description Realtek AC97 Audio 
Manufacturer Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 
GUID BD6DD71A-3DEB-11D1-B171-00C04FC20000 
Driver
Version 5.10.00.5930 
Module ALCXWDM.SYS 
Date 9-22-2005

Capabilities
Max 3D Buffers 26 
Supports Mono Output True 
Supports Stereo Output True


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KatalanaMoon said:


> Uh huh, sure...so what do I do if I KNOW FOR A FACT that I meet ALL system requirements, have the latest drivers installed for video/sound and it STILL freezes? Here are my specs...
> 
> nVidia GeForce 3 ti 500
> RealTek AC'97 (on-board audo)
> 512 RAM
> Pentium 4 3.30Ghz
> 120GB Serial ATA HDD
> Windows XP Pro
> 
> So what now? I've tired uninstalling and reinstalling video/sound drivers, tried lowering sound acceleration to basic, tried uninstalling and reinstalling The Sims 2 and its expansion packs, tried lowering in game options to very low settings...so yeah, what now? I meet all the system requirements (actually, I exceed some of them) and I've tried every trouble shooting tip that EA has asked me to try. I've even tried running the game in window mode (which EA also suggested). All I know is that it worked perfectly well on my old computer (Which had a regular IDE 80GB HDD, GeForce 4, 512 RAM, Pentium 4 1.52Ghz, Soundblast Audigy 2 sound card).
> 
> Sincerely,
> FREAKING FRUSTRATED AS ALL HECK


Can you get ahold of your old computer again and throw it's graphics card into your current one and see if that works?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

EmiMeg said:


> Hi im kinda new to this whole thing as ive never had a problem with any of my sims games before and i now have Nightlife. I a question that is very similar to one already posted but that i couldnt find a reply for. In two of my houses the families can no longer have another baby. The noises telling us they will be pregnant in a day occurs as does the morning sickness however she does not become pregnant and then they can no longer choose to try for baby and they are nowhere near becoming elders. Can somebody please help me fix this problem as it has happened in my fave house!
> Thnx Emme


I don't know of a solution for this, just sounds like a glitch to me... not sure if you can correct it.


----------



## EmiMeg

Okay thanks anyway JackieFrost thats such a shame i guess il have 2 find another fave house lol. i would also like to thank whoever posted the solution to a house slowing down and almost stopping at least i got that fixed  
Emme


----------



## KatalanaMoon

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Can you get ahold of your old computer again and throw it's graphics card into your current one and see if that works?


I actually can't because my brother stole it from me but it's all good because I solved the problem on my own. I uninstalled TS2 Nightlife and the game worked great (TS2 and TS2 University) so I took Nightlife back to the store and exchanged it for a new copy. I installed it and guess what? It works perfectly! I knew it was my hardware! (Thank God cause I don't have the money to be spending on new hardware). But yeah, thanks for trying to help anyway! W00t! I am one happy Katalana Moon! YIPEE!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hmmm that's weird... scratched disk maybe.


----------



## KatalanaMoon

No I think it was just faulty or something. *shrugs* At least it works now.


----------



## kataklysm

I just got the Sims 2 on 14OCT05 and tried installing the game several times. Each time only making it to 23% (or control1.dat) and stopping. I did go and exchange the game on 15OCT05 and the same thing still happened. I did everything that was recommended and the specs to use the game are good. But still it doesn't want to go any further. Is there somethign wrong with the comp or is there somehting wrong with the game? If there is a problem with the game is there something I can dl or purchase that might fix the problem? If it is the comp is there something I can do to make the game work? Please help me cause I really loved the first Sims games.


----------



## Skunkers

hey all
Ive had the sims 2 installed on my comp before, but i had to uninstall it to make room for half life 2. So now i want to install sims 2 again, except when i pick to install in english, i get this message
"Error executing 'D:\support\the sims 2_uninst.exe' %1 is not a valid win32 application."
any help would be appreciated. thanks 
(if you want system specs, i dont know where to find them =( so if you need them tell me where to find them and ill get them. thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kataklysm said:


> I just got the Sims 2 on 14OCT05 and tried installing the game several times. Each time only making it to 23% (or control1.dat) and stopping. I did go and exchange the game on 15OCT05 and the same thing still happened. I did everything that was recommended and the specs to use the game are good. But still it doesn't want to go any further. Is there somethign wrong with the comp or is there somehting wrong with the game? If there is a problem with the game is there something I can dl or purchase that might fix the problem? If it is the comp is there something I can do to make the game work? Please help me cause I really loved the first Sims games.


how long did you wait for it to install?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Skunkers said:


> hey all
> Ive had the sims 2 installed on my comp before, but i had to uninstall it to make room for half life 2. So now i want to install sims 2 again, except when i pick to install in english, i get this message
> "Error executing 'D:\support\the sims 2_uninst.exe' %1 is not a valid win32 application."
> any help would be appreciated. thanks
> (if you want system specs, i dont know where to find them =( so if you need them tell me where to find them and ill get them. thanks


look at this:
http://forums.filefront.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=203684


----------



## eXcellence

Hi, I know this is my first post but please help. 
I have the Sims 2 regular edition (not DVD). When i put it in the driver, it installs the firsst disk, but when I switch to disk 2, it doesn't load to it. The install window stays up at 23% but it doesn;t install anymore. Its almost like it reads the first disk but not the second. PLease help. Thanks. 

i Also just tried to install it in the DVD drive on my comp. It does the exact same thing, works for disk one but not two.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

eXcellence said:


> Hi, I know this is my first post but please help.
> I have the Sims 2 regular edition (not DVD). When i put it in the driver, it installs the firsst disk, but when I switch to disk 2, it doesn't load to it. The install window stays up at 23% but it doesn;t install anymore. Its almost like it reads the first disk but not the second. PLease help. Thanks.
> 
> i Also just tried to install it in the DVD drive on my comp. It does the exact same thing, works for disk one but not two.


Do you by any chance have a dell? just stumbled across this:
http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


----------



## eXcellence

I went to it, (thanks for the site btw) but how can i install it, it syas I need some floppy disk to do it.


----------



## o.0

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Do you by any chance have a dell? just stumbled across this:
> http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


 That must be it. My cousin has one and i have one same problem although i used the cd rom to install cd 1 when it wouldnt work i used the dvd rom to install the 2nd and that worked..i dont know tho. My cousin still cant get it in install both dells


----------



## 4Toby2200

I've installes the sims two and it keeps freezing randomly and forcing me to reboot. I've tried eliminating background processes and it still froze, then i tried running with "-w" and "-nosound" added to the properties line (this caused windows to revert to a low color setting and gave me a message that my display driver "ati2dvag" had stopped responding.)


I have a Toshiba Satellite s209
3.06 Ghz hyperthreading pentium 4
1 Gb ram
Direct x9 is installed
ATI mobility radeon 9000 Igp

If anyone could help i would be grateful... frankly this has me baffled.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

eXcellence said:


> I went to it, (thanks for the site btw) but how can i install it, it syas I need some floppy disk to do it.


Get a floppy disk and make sure it is formatted. to do this insert the disk, go to "my computer" then right click on "3½ Floppy" and go to format. Once it is formatted click on the firmware you downloaded and it will write the files to the floppy. Take the floppy out. Turn your computer off. Insert the floppy and turn your computer on. Follow whatever steps it tells you to update the firmware and then try to install it again.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

4Toby2200 said:


> I've installes the sims two and it keeps freezing randomly and forcing me to reboot. I've tried eliminating background processes and it still froze, then i tried running with "-w" and "-nosound" added to the properties line (this caused windows to revert to a low color setting and gave me a message that my display driver "ati2dvag" had stopped responding.)
> 
> I have a Toshiba Satellite s209
> 3.06 Ghz hyperthreading pentium 4
> 1 Gb ram
> Direct x9 is installed
> ATI mobility radeon 9000 Igp
> 
> If anyone could help i would be grateful... frankly this has me baffled.


As I have posted before:



Jackiefrost9 said:


> OK, I found a little something. But I have to warn you, PROCEED WITH CAUTION! BACKUP OR CREATE A RESTORE POINT BEFORE DOING ANYTHING BELOW.
> 
> The ATI Radeon 9000 (Mobility 9000) included in laptops has conflicts with The Sims 2. There is a "Catalyst" Driver available from ATI, but you will need a patch. I would only suggest doing this if 1) You know what you're doing 2) you're out of warranty or you are SURE that this does not void the warranty.
> 
> Here is the ATi catalyst driver for WinXP:
> Official ATI site http://www.atitech.ca/support/drive...10&submit=GO!
> 
> Here is the mod to make it work with the mobility line of cards:
> http://www.driverheaven.net/patje/
> 
> I would only do this if you find your game freezing/crashing. NOT if it is "going to slow for you."


----------



## Jackiefrost9

o.0 said:


> That must be it. My cousin has one and i have one same problem although i used the cd rom to install cd 1 when it wouldnt work i used the dvd rom to install the 2nd and that worked..i dont know tho. My cousin still cant get it in install both dells


Go ahead and try that and let me know if it works... if not imma have to look a little more.

This is why I dislike Dell...


----------



## longphee

My daughter is running Sims 2 on our windows xp computer. Unless I make her a computer administrator she cannot save the game. Is there anyway to change it so she can save without having admin rights?

Longphee


----------



## Jackiefrost9

longphee said:


> My daughter is running Sims 2 on our windows xp computer. Unless I make her a computer administrator she cannot save the game. Is there anyway to change it so she can save without having admin rights?
> 
> Longphee


There's a patch for that:
http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=5925
Once again everyone have your game updated at all times.


----------



## ian8080

well, my dad is gettin a new computer soon which means i will av the old one  
Neway, i need to get a new video card on it so that it will run the sims 2 and expansion packs smoothly.
So, could sum1 plz advise me on which video card to get.
Also, i may not come back on this forum so can you please please please 
Thank-you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ian8080 said:


> well, my dad is gettin a new computer soon which means i will av the old one
> Neway, i need to get a new video card on it so that it will run the sims 2 and expansion packs smoothly.
> So, could sum1 plz advise me on which video card to get.
> Also, i may not come back on this forum so can you please please please
> Thank-you soooooooooooooooooooooooooo much.


I dont do email help, if you want help you're going to have to come here to see what i post.

To determine which video card you can have you need to tell us what kind of computer it is. manufacture and model.


----------



## ian8080

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I dont do email help, if you want help you're going to have to come here to see what i post.
> 
> To determine which video card you can have you need to tell us what kind of computer it is. manufacture and model.


Thanks, the reason I sed that I mite not come back here was because I posted on so many forums and I didnt think I would remember which 1s I had been on, but I just noticed that you get a email wen sum1 posts so everythin is good. :up:

Anyway, I'm not that good with computers but it does say 'fujitsu' on it so could you tell me of anyway to find out the model please, thank you soo much. 

Also, i think i need to upgrade my cpu  I have:

GenuineIntel
Pentium(r) II Technology
Intel MMX(TM) Technology
384.0MB RAM


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ian8080 said:


> Thanks, the reason I sed that I mite not come back here was because I posted on so many forums and I didnt think I would remember which 1s I had been on, but I just noticed that you get a email wen sum1 posts so everythin is good. :up:
> 
> Anyway, I'm not that good with computers but it does say 'fujitsu' on it so could you tell me of anyway to find out the model please, thank you soo much.
> 
> Also, i think i need to upgrade my cpu  I have:
> 
> GenuineIntel
> Pentium(r) II Technology
> Intel MMX(TM) Technology
> 384.0MB RAM


The model should be some set of numbers and/or letters on the front of the case usually close to the manufacture. some older computers don't have it though so don't worry about it.
download this:
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/everest.html
Install it and go to motherboard and look for an AGP slot. I'm at school right now and i can't remember the exact path but if you can't find it i'll post when I get home.

Oh and by the way, I don't think that computer can ever run the sims 2 smoothly.


----------



## ian8080

Jackiefrost9 said:


> The model should be some set of numbers and/or letters on the front of the case usually close to the manufacture. some older computers don't have it though so don't worry about it.
> download this:
> http://www.snapfiles.com/get/everest.html
> Install it and go to motherboard and look for an AGP slot. I'm at school right now and i can't remember the exact path but if you can't find it i'll post when I get home.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I don't think that computer can ever run the sims 2 smoothly.


hi thx for your help but thx to some people on a different forum i hav decide not to upgrade my comp as they think it will neva probally run the sims 2 so, i have given up.

so, its now time to look forward to the sims 2 on xbox its coming on the 3rd to the 4th of november, I CANT WAIT!!!

thanks for all your guys help


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ian8080 said:


> hi thx for your help but thx to some people on a different forum i hav decide not to upgrade my comp as they think it will neva probally run the sims 2 so, i have given up.
> 
> so, its now time to look forward to the sims 2 on xbox its coming on the 3rd to the 4th of november, I CANT WAIT!!!
> 
> thanks for all your guys help


yeah i said that too


----------



## PhilA

letigrex said:


> Okay, sorry if anyone gets mad by my question, I read this whole thread, but I'm so not smart at these stuff.
> 
> I just got the sims 2, and it installed in my computer just fine.
> Than., i went to run it and it went I forget exactly what it said
> but it said I needed directX 9.0c compability..thingy. So, I went and download whatever that was. I downloaded it.......installed whatever whatever.
> 
> restarted computer..
> 
> it's still not working! so when I go to play that message keeps coming up! but i've already downloaded it! what's going on?


----------



## PhilA

Hi Letigrex,
Have the same problem can relate to your frustrations , did yousort it out 
if so can you tell me I will be verry greatfull regards philA [email protected]


----------



## sagittaria1

Like many others I was having the install freeze at 23% with my new Dell laptop. I knew the disks were good because I already used them to install on my desktop computer. The solution I found was to disable DLA. On the cd-drive properties, there is a tab for DLA. I turned it off completely and then the install finished with no problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

PhilA said:


> Okay, sorry if anyone gets mad by my question, I read this whole thread, but I'm so not smart at these stuff.
> 
> I just got the sims 2, and it installed in my computer just fine.
> Than., i went to run it and it went I forget exactly what it said
> but it said I needed directX 9.0c compability..thingy. So, I went and download whatever that was. I downloaded it.......installed whatever whatever.
> 
> restarted computer..
> 
> it's still not working! so when I go to play that message keeps coming up! but i've already downloaded it! what's going on?


What graphics card do you have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sagittaria1 said:


> Like many others I was having the install freeze at 23% with my new Dell laptop. I knew the disks were good because I already used them to install on my desktop computer. The solution I found was to disable DLA. On the cd-drive properties, there is a tab for DLA. I turned it off completely and then the install finished with no problem.


thanks for posting this i will try it with the others who have that problem.


----------



## aeriz

hi guys! i'm so hoping if you could give me some info that i really need.
is there a chance to run SIMS 2 with this video card==> INTEL (R) 82810E Graphics Controller ?
does it need upgrades for sims 2 to run?


----------



## hockw

sims 2 crashes, is using mid 90's % of processor and spiking over 100. my processor is 1.6 which exceeds min. req. I close all other programs before running Sims, also have installed patches and removed and reinstalled several times. Any help? sys. info is:
Video is GeForce fx 6200 with latest drivers.
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Model	Dimension 4300
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~1594 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Dell Computer Corporation A06, 5/29/2003
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)"
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	231.26 MB
Total Virtual Memory	1.72 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.20 GB
Page File Space	1.22 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


----------



## Jackiefrost9

aeriz said:


> hi guys! i'm so hoping if you could give me some info that i really need.
> is there a chance to run SIMS 2 with this video card==> INTEL (R) 82810E Graphics Controller ?
> does it need upgrades for sims 2 to run?


with that chipset i'm not sure if it will or not. how fast is your processor and how much RAM does your computer have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hockw said:


> sims 2 crashes, is using mid 90's % of processor and spiking over 100. my processor is 1.6 which exceeds min. req. I close all other programs before running Sims, also have installed patches and removed and reinstalled several times. Any help? sys. info is:
> Video is GeForce fx 6200 with latest drivers.
> OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> Version	5.1.2600 Build 2600
> OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
> System Model	Dimension 4300
> System Type	X86-based PC
> Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 1 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~1594 Mhz
> BIOS Version/Date	Dell Computer Corporation A06, 5/29/2003
> SMBIOS Version	2.3
> Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)"
> Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
> Available Physical Memory	231.26 MB
> Total Virtual Memory	1.72 GB
> Available Virtual Memory	1.20 GB
> Page File Space	1.22 GB
> Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


how about doing a virus/adware/spyware scan. Have you tried running it on the lowest settings? Any error message when it crashes? what exactly does it do when it crashes?


----------



## aeriz

Jackiefrost9 said:


> with that chipset i'm not sure if it will or not. how fast is your processor and how much RAM does your computer have?


my computer:
microsoft xp
intel pentium III processor
930 MHz
384 MB of RAM


----------



## hockw

Jackiefrost9 said:


> how about doing a virus/adware/spyware scan. Have you tried running it on the lowest settings? Any error message when it crashes? what exactly does it do when it crashes?


I run adware/spyware/virus scan all the time - no problems found. I am running it on the lowest settings. sometimes it just shuts down Sims ans I get the message "The application has crashed. The application will nbow shut down." Other times itr completely reboots the computer.


----------



## Mfrog

hockw said:


> I run adware/spyware/virus scan all the time - no problems found. I am running it on the lowest settings. sometimes it just shuts down Sims ans I get the message "The application has crashed. The application will nbow shut down." Other times itr completely reboots the computer.


I am having very similar problems. First I should say that I have had the Sims 2 for months and never had any problems with it!! Recently I removed it from my system. When I reinstalled the game I have been having the following problems ever since. It all started I installed the game. Game ran fine. Closed game opened the next day and when I went to the neighborhood the screen was all blue. Removed game tried again. Exact same results. Then it progressed to where the neighborhood screen was blue no matter if I reinstalled or not. D/L new drivers and the newest directx. Same results. Now however when I get to the neighborhood screen it seems to lag out then crash with the message "The application has crashed. The application will now shut down." I have run all the scans I can think of and turned up nothing. Tried rolling back the computer with windows XP restoration same results. Any ideas??? Thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

aeriz said:


> my computer:
> microsoft xp
> intel pentium III processor
> 930 MHz
> 384 MB of RAM


you could probably run it.. but it would go very slow and probably wouldn't be much fun. to know your upgrade options i need to know the make/model of your pc.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hockw said:


> I run adware/spyware/virus scan all the time - no problems found. I am running it on the lowest settings. sometimes it just shuts down Sims ans I get the message "The application has crashed. The application will nbow shut down." Other times itr completely reboots the computer.


I'm going to write a book, 1000 ways the sims 2 can crash.

will you download memtest and let it run for about half an hour:
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

let me know if you get any errors


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Mfrog said:


> I am having very similar problems. First I should say that I have had the Sims 2 for months and never had any problems with it!! Recently I removed it from my system. When I reinstalled the game I have been having the following problems ever since. It all started I installed the game. Game ran fine. Closed game opened the next day and when I went to the neighborhood the screen was all blue. Removed game tried again. Exact same results. Then it progressed to where the neighborhood screen was blue no matter if I reinstalled or not. D/L new drivers and the newest directx. Same results. Now however when I get to the neighborhood screen it seems to lag out then crash with the message "The application has crashed. The application will now shut down." I have run all the scans I can think of and turned up nothing. Tried rolling back the computer with windows XP restoration same results. Any ideas??? Thanks


will you download memtest and let it run for about half an hour:
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

let me know if you get any errors


----------



## hockw

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I'm going to write a book, 1000 ways the sims 2 can crash.
> 
> will you download memtest and let it run for about half an hour:
> http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
> 
> let me know if you get any errors


ran memtest, many errors. 1st was:
word pair #22377190 values 1862020000 and 2298227616 do not match

the next 5700 were along this line, but the numbers changed:
word pair # 9426466 or 9426000 (either could be the source)

At that point I had to shut down the test, all happened within 23%.


----------



## Mfrog

ran memtest for about half an hour. 1200% I believe it was 0 errors.


----------



## STbutterfly

I seem to have a recurring problem with the sims 2 and nightlife. It loads up correctly but after a few minutes it crashes and kicks me and closes itself down. It worked for about a month before this problem came about. Does anyone know the reason?
I need help because this is really frustrating and i've only got basic knowledge when it comes to computers.


----------



## brit.tany

when i try to download it it says Error executing 'E:/Support/The Sims2_code.exe'%1 is not a valid Win32 application.
then is says ok and when i click ok it says do you wish you
cancel your installation

or else is says Error executing 'E:/SUpport/The Sims 2_uninst.exe'
Only part of the ReadProccessMemory or WriteProccessMemory request
was completed

can anyone help me


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hockw said:


> ran memtest, many errors. 1st was:
> word pair #22377190 values 1862020000 and 2298227616 do not match
> 
> the next 5700 were along this line, but the numbers changed:
> word pair # 9426466 or 9426000 (either could be the source)
> 
> At that point I had to shut down the test, all happened within 23%.


Might help to swap the memory, bad memory has had this effect on other sims 2 games.

just a thought, right click on "my computer" and go to manage. go to device manager. Under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers you should have at least one (maybe more) primary channels. double click on each one and go to advanced settings. Under "current transfer mode" make sure none of them say "PIO." if they do let me know.

But i still think that replacing your memory will fix it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Mfrog said:


> ran memtest for about half an hour. 1200% I believe it was 0 errors.


let me think on this one...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

STbutterfly said:


> I seem to have a recurring problem with the sims 2 and nightlife. It loads up correctly but after a few minutes it crashes and kicks me and closes itself down. It worked for about a month before this problem came about. Does anyone know the reason?
> I need help because this is really frustrating and i've only got basic knowledge when it comes to computers.


does it give any error message?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

brit.tany said:


> when i try to download it it says Error executing 'E:/Support/The Sims2_code.exe'%1 is not a valid Win32 application.
> then is says ok and when i click ok it says do you wish you
> cancel your installation
> 
> or else is says Error executing 'E:/SUpport/The Sims 2_uninst.exe'
> Only part of the ReadProccessMemory or WriteProccessMemory request
> was completed
> 
> can anyone help me


sounds like you have a bad CD. go exchange it and try again.


----------



## nlayom

have sims 2 with university and night life, one of the town now wont load. All other are perfect.

Anyone any ideas


----------



## josh2040

Okay well I just bought the sims 2 and nightlife a week ago. Ive installed both of them fine and my system has the specs to run them. However whenever I try to play a neighboorhood it goes to the loading screen then stays on it. Judging by the sounds that happen in the background the game loads it just doesnt display anything. I can move my mouse around the black screen and the neighboorhood homes will appear. I can even enter them but still I can't see anything. Same problem with the tutorial, create your own neighboorhood and create a family. Ive tried uninstalling nightlife, completely reinstalling both, updating my graphics drivers etc.. Does anybody have any idea what is going on Id really appreciate the help.

Computer Specs:
Pentium IV - 3.00 ghz
512 mb RAM
Asus Radeon 128mb Graphics card
160 GB hard drive


----------



## hockw

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Might help to swap the memory, bad memory has had this effect on other sims 2 games.
> 
> just a thought, right click on "my computer" and go to manage. go to device manager. Under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers you should have at least one (maybe more) primary channels. double click on each one and go to advanced settings. Under "current transfer mode" make sure none of them say "PIO." if they do let me know.
> 
> But i still think that replacing your memory will fix it.


No "PIO" I tested each memory stick by itself, one tested bad the other did not, replaced the bad one, ran sims2 for a little over an hour last night with no problems. thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

nlayom said:


> have sims 2 with university and night life, one of the town now wont load. All other are perfect.
> 
> Anyone any ideas


re-install


----------



## Jackiefrost9

josh2040 said:


> Okay well I just bought the sims 2 and nightlife a week ago. Ive installed both of them fine and my system has the specs to run them. However whenever I try to play a neighboorhood it goes to the loading screen then stays on it. Judging by the sounds that happen in the background the game loads it just doesnt display anything. I can move my mouse around the black screen and the neighboorhood homes will appear. I can even enter them but still I can't see anything. Same problem with the tutorial, create your own neighboorhood and create a family. Ive tried uninstalling nightlife, completely reinstalling both, updating my graphics drivers etc.. Does anybody have any idea what is going on Id really appreciate the help.
> 
> Computer Specs:
> Pentium IV - 3.00 ghz
> 512 mb RAM
> Asus Radeon 128mb Graphics card
> 160 GB hard drive


Radeon what? some of the Radeon models have patches that fix this.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hockw said:


> No "PIO" I tested each memory stick by itself, one tested bad the other did not, replaced the bad one, ran sims2 for a little over an hour last night with no problems. thanks for all of your help.


you're welcome i'm glad it got solved


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Mfrog said:


> ran memtest for about half an hour. 1200% I believe it was 0 errors.


Why did you have to remove the game in the first place?
What video card do you have?
Is your windows fully updated and do you have all the patches for the sims 2?


----------



## josh2040

Yeah thanks Jackie (if that is your real name) I thought I should write back cause i downloaded another driver for my radeon and it works now. So you have saved my computer from being thrown out my window.


----------



## STbutterfly

Jackiefrost9 said:


> does it give any error message?


Sometimes it does, but alot of the time it just freezes then shuts down


----------



## Jackiefrost9

josh2040 said:


> Yeah thanks Jackie (if that is your real name) I thought I should write back cause i downloaded another driver for my radeon and it works now. So you have saved my computer from being thrown out my window.


glad to hear you solved the problem


----------



## Jackiefrost9

STbutterfly said:


> Sometimes it does, but alot of the time it just freezes then shuts down


Download this and run it for about half an hour.

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## Jackiefrost9

STbutterfly said:


> Sometimes it does, but alot of the time it just freezes then shuts down


can you post your system specs?


----------



## STbutterfly

Jackiefrost9 said:


> can you post your system specs?


I ran that download for half an hour it came up with no errors.

My system specs are:

Packard Bell Laptop
Celeron (R) CPU 2.80 GHz
2.79 GHz
192 MB of RAM


----------



## SweetTen99

Hi everyone. I see many others have this problem, but I can't pinpoint why. I have the sims 2 on my PC and never a problem. I bought a new Dell inspiron 2200 laptop, and the game will not load. It stopped at 23% three times, then I was able to get it to 49% before it stopped, now it stops at 23% again. I tried opening it from add programs, but no dice. I have 248 mb ram, but I am unsure of the rest. Any suggestions please?


thanks! Michele


----------



## Jackiefrost9

STbutterfly said:


> I ran that download for half an hour it came up with no errors.
> 
> My system specs are:
> 
> Packard Bell Laptop
> Celeron (R) CPU 2.80 GHz
> 2.79 GHz
> 192 MB of RAM


you need more RAM. Looks like you have 256 with 64 off to video. This will probably solve the problem. just buy a $25 stick of 256mb RAM and install it, if you need help to do this just ask.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SweetTen99 said:


> Hi everyone. I see many others have this problem, but I can't pinpoint why. I have the sims 2 on my PC and never a problem. I bought a new Dell inspiron 2200 laptop, and the game will not load. It stopped at 23% three times, then I was able to get it to 49% before it stopped, now it stops at 23% again. I tried opening it from add programs, but no dice. I have 248 mb ram, but I am unsure of the rest. Any suggestions please?
> 
> thanks! Michele


Posted this on page 51 for Dell computers:
http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


----------



## STbutterfly

Jackiefrost9 said:


> you need more RAM. Looks like you have 256 with 64 off to video. This will probably solve the problem. just buy a $25 stick of 256mb RAM and install it, if you need help to do this just ask.


Thanks, i'll try that and see if it helps.


----------



## nlayom

Jackiefrost9 said:


> re-install


Hi There,

thanks for the suggestion, if I do re-install does that mean uninstall first and will I have to start from scratch, or is their a way to keep all the things you created?

Regrads

Nalyom


----------



## SweetTen99

Posted this on page 51 for Dell computers

Thanks so much! I printed it up and will give it a shot.


----------



## Merr

I recently just got The Sims 2. It installed fine and all
But then when it comes to loading the game it tends to not want to load.

I try to start it up
I see the splash screen saying The Sims 2 
Then I get an Error ( send / don't send report error )

Regardless what I do
I've tried different resolutions
I've tried to update my video card drivers.
I've tried uninstalling and re-installing
I've tried downloading the latest Sims 2 patch.

And I've even tried to post a question on the Sims Tech help board.
Problem being no matter what I do I can't get out of read only mode..

Even AFTER I confirmed my account with The Sims Communities.

So My question to you people who are nice enough to help

HOW?! Can I get my game running?

Running : 
Acer Aspire 1964WLMi ( Laptop )
Windows XP Pro SP2
1 gig of ram
2.0 ghz Pentium 760
ATI X700 Mobility ( 64 MB )
More then Enough HD Space ( 100gigs Partitioned 3 times ( 48 / 48 / 2 ) )

Hope I can get this fixed. I'd really like to play.

http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/8520/simerror1hp.jpg

That's the EXACT error. Everytime, I don't even get to see the splash screen for more then 2 seconds usually, occasionaly it'll taunt me and stay up for a whole 5!

And I checked there error logs, Nothing about the sims is there
Not in application
Security 
or System

There's a list of errors.

Mainly saying 
Type ------- Source

error ------- LoadPerf // a few dozen times
error ------- Application Hang // a few dozen times
error ------- MsiInstaler // Once
error ------- Application Error // A Few Times

Sooo yeah, Definetly confused.

Also Just found out 
Sims Builder Works fine.

Also , I'm using Daemon Tools 4.0


----------



## xandreax

the link you posted up a few posts didn't work for me. i guess the help didn't apply?


My game will either freeze during installation at either 23 or 49%. I have had this game on my computer before, but I was told to uninstall it completely because University wouldn't work because i had downloads like skins on it.

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 with:

1.60GHz processor
798 MHz,1.0GB of RAM
ATI Radeon X300 video card


----------



## Jackiefrost9

nlayom said:


> Hi There,
> 
> thanks for the suggestion, if I do re-install does that mean uninstall first and will I have to start from scratch, or is their a way to keep all the things you created?
> 
> Regrads
> 
> Nalyom


If you just put the Cd in and install it again without an uninstall it shouldn't erase any of your games.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

xandreax said:


> the link you posted up a few posts didn't work for me. i guess the help didn't apply?
> 
> My game will either freeze during installation at either 23 or 49%. I have had this game on my computer before, but I was told to uninstall it completely because University wouldn't work because i had downloads like skins on it.
> 
> I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 with:
> 
> 1.60GHz processor
> 798 MHz,1.0GB of RAM
> ATI Radeon X300 video card


link works fine still try again?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Merr said:


> I recently just got The Sims 2. It installed fine and all
> But then when it comes to loading the game it tends to not want to load.
> 
> I try to start it up
> I see the splash screen saying The Sims 2
> Then I get an Error ( send / don't send report error )
> 
> Regardless what I do
> I've tried different resolutions
> I've tried to update my video card drivers.
> I've tried uninstalling and re-installing
> I've tried downloading the latest Sims 2 patch.
> 
> And I've even tried to post a question on the Sims Tech help board.
> Problem being no matter what I do I can't get out of read only mode..
> 
> Even AFTER I confirmed my account with The Sims Communities.
> 
> So My question to you people who are nice enough to help
> 
> HOW?! Can I get my game running?
> 
> Running :
> Acer Aspire 1964WLMi ( Laptop )
> Windows XP Pro SP2
> 1 gig of ram
> 2.0 ghz Pentium 760
> ATI X700 Mobility ( 64 MB )
> More then Enough HD Space ( 100gigs Partitioned 3 times ( 48 / 48 / 2 ) )
> 
> Hope I can get this fixed. I'd really like to play.
> 
> http://img472.imageshack.us/img472/8520/simerror1hp.jpg
> 
> That's the EXACT error. Everytime, I don't even get to see the splash screen for more then 2 seconds usually, occasionaly it'll taunt me and stay up for a whole 5!
> 
> And I checked there error logs, Nothing about the sims is there
> Not in application
> Security
> or System
> 
> There's a list of errors.
> 
> Mainly saying
> Type ------- Source
> 
> error ------- LoadPerf // a few dozen times
> error ------- Application Hang // a few dozen times
> error ------- MsiInstaler // Once
> error ------- Application Error // A Few Times
> 
> Sooo yeah, Definetly confused.
> 
> Also Just found out
> Sims Builder Works fine.
> 
> Also , I'm using Daemon Tools 4.0


Next time that comes up click on the "see what this error report contains" button and see if you can find the problem from that report.


----------



## xandreax

Jackiefrost9 said:


> link works fine still try again?


i mean, it didn't help me.


----------



## Merr

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Next time that comes up click on the "see what this error report contains" button and see if you can find the problem from that report.


Ok and what am I looking for?

I do have this in the error logs ( if I've already not said it )

I found it after I scowerd the logs reading the information on every error and warning.



> Description:
> Faulting application sims2.exe, version 1.0.0.932, faulting module ~df394b.tmp, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x0008e86b.
> 
> For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
> Data:
> 0000: 6c707041 74616369 206e6f69 6c696146
> 0010: 20657275 6d697320 652e3273 31206578
> 0020: 302e302e 3233392e 206e6920 3366647e
> 0030: 2e623439 20706d74 2e302e30 20302e30
> 0040: 6f207461 65736666 30302074 38653830
> 0050: 0a0d6236


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Merr said:


> Ok and what am I looking for?
> 
> I do have this in the error logs ( if I've already not said it )
> 
> I found it after I scowerd the logs reading the information on every error and warning.


download memtest and run it for half an hour.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

xandreax said:


> i mean, it didn't help me.


try exchanging your game for a new one, it might be the CD


----------



## Simicetea123

when sombody makes a family, in any map they completley disapear but the house remains! is there any way to fix it and not have to reinstall the sims 2?


----------



## Merr

I got my problem fixed.

For some reason it was the image. But when I made a mini image off my sims 2 CD that worked out for me. So now it works.

But in order for it to work I have to ;

- Start Sims 2 without any image mounted
- when it says insert cd I have to mount BOTH CD images
- then restart the game 

that lets it run fine.

Now I'm having problems finding my custom content I downloaded

Do all downloaded objects/skins etc.. all of them go into my Sims download folder?
( The one located in My Documents/EA Games/Sims 2 ( Nightlife/University ) )


----------



## o.0

Yes everything goes into your download folder
If you dont have one yet you might have to make you a downloads folder
Make sure you unzip the contents before adding them to your download folder or you wont be able to use them


----------



## o.0

Simicetea123 said:


> when sombody makes a family, in any map they completley disapear but the house remains! is there any way to fix it and not have to reinstall the sims 2?


Did you try and download the patch?


----------



## ladyluna

I have the DVD version of Sims 2 installed and have played game fine for 4months. Yesterday I manged to get a virus through a download for Sims 2 so I cleaned the system getting rid of the virus. Rebooted, checked system, clean. (Used spybot,ad-aware se, andnotons antivirus 2005 all updated) to be safe uninsted Sims 2 I did not keep any files or saved games, rebooted and checked syatem again. Reinstalled sims 2 now when I play everything is fine for 1 to 5 minutes them I get a error saying "The application has crashed, the application will now terminate." So uninstalled rebooted installed agian same thing. Please advise.
Running:
MSN XP Professional Build 2600
Memory: 1024.5
Processor: AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1660.3 
DirectX: 9.0C
Display: Radeon 9600 Series
Sound: realtek AC97 Audio
All Drivers are updated
In Background running:
System 
Process smss.exe 

Process winlogon.exe 

Process services.exe 

Process lsass.exe 

Process ati2evxx.exe 

Process svchost.exe 

Process svchost.exe 

Process CCSETMGR.EXE 

Process SNDSrvc.exe 

Process CCEVTMGR.EXE 

Process spoolsv.exe 

Process brss01a.exe 

Process NAVAPSVC.EXE 

Process NPFMNTOR.EXE 

Process NOPDB.exe 

Process svchost.exe 

Process symlcsvc.exe 

Process iPodService.exe 
User 
Process ati2evxx.exe 

Process explorer.exe 

Process type32.exe 

Process SOUNDMAN.EXE 

Process gcasServ.exe 

Process E_S4I2L1.EXE 

Process CCAPP.EXE 

Process jusched.exe 

Process iTouch.exe 

Process LMonitor.exe 

Process EM_EXEC.EXE 

Process iTunesHelper.exe 

Process qttask.exe 

Process CLI.exe 

Process daemon.exe 

Process msmsgs.exe 

Process pg2.exe 

Process IMApp.exe 

Process CLI.exe 

Process WZQKPICK.EXE 

Process gcasDtServ.exe 

Process webshots.scr 

Process CLI.exe 

Process iexplore.exe 

Process EasyInfo.exe


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Merr said:


> I got my problem fixed.
> 
> For some reason it was the image. But when I made a mini image off my sims 2 CD that worked out for me. So now it works.
> 
> But in order for it to work I have to ;
> 
> - Start Sims 2 without any image mounted
> - when it says insert cd I have to mount BOTH CD images
> - then restart the game
> 
> that lets it run fine.
> 
> Now I'm having problems finding my custom content I downloaded
> 
> Do all downloaded objects/skins etc.. all of them go into my Sims download folder?
> ( The one located in My Documents/EA Games/Sims 2 ( Nightlife/University ) )


did you buy this game or did you just download the images and mount them on alcohol 120% or something?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ladyluna said:


> I have the DVD version of Sims 2 installed and have played game fine for 4months. Yesterday I manged to get a virus through a download for Sims 2 so I cleaned the system getting rid of the virus. Rebooted, checked system, clean. (Used spybot,ad-aware se, andnotons antivirus 2005 all updated) to be safe uninsted Sims 2 I did not keep any files or saved games, rebooted and checked syatem again. Reinstalled sims 2 now when I play everything is fine for 1 to 5 minutes them I get a error saying "The application has crashed, the application will now terminate." So uninstalled rebooted installed agian same thing. Please advise.
> Running:
> MSN XP Professional Build 2600
> Memory: 1024.5
> Processor: AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1660.3
> DirectX: 9.0C
> Display: Radeon 9600 Series
> Sound: realtek AC97 Audio
> All Drivers are updated
> In Background running:
> System
> Process smss.exe
> 
> Process winlogon.exe
> 
> Process services.exe
> 
> Process lsass.exe
> 
> Process ati2evxx.exe
> 
> Process svchost.exe
> 
> Process svchost.exe
> 
> Process CCSETMGR.EXE
> 
> Process SNDSrvc.exe
> 
> Process CCEVTMGR.EXE
> 
> Process spoolsv.exe
> 
> Process brss01a.exe
> 
> Process NAVAPSVC.EXE
> 
> Process NPFMNTOR.EXE
> 
> Process NOPDB.exe
> 
> Process svchost.exe
> 
> Process symlcsvc.exe
> 
> Process iPodService.exe
> User
> Process ati2evxx.exe
> 
> Process explorer.exe
> 
> Process type32.exe
> 
> Process SOUNDMAN.EXE
> 
> Process gcasServ.exe
> 
> Process E_S4I2L1.EXE
> 
> Process CCAPP.EXE
> 
> Process jusched.exe
> 
> Process iTouch.exe
> 
> Process LMonitor.exe
> 
> Process EM_EXEC.EXE
> 
> Process iTunesHelper.exe
> 
> Process qttask.exe
> 
> Process CLI.exe
> 
> Process daemon.exe
> 
> Process msmsgs.exe
> 
> Process pg2.exe
> 
> Process IMApp.exe
> 
> Process CLI.exe
> 
> Process WZQKPICK.EXE
> 
> Process gcasDtServ.exe
> 
> Process webshots.scr
> 
> Process CLI.exe
> 
> Process iexplore.exe
> 
> Process EasyInfo.exe


why do you have 3 CLI.exe's running? hit ctrl alt del and click on the processes tab, then end all but one of the CLI.exe's and try again. if anything gets messed up just restart your computer.


----------



## funnybunny

hi, it's been a while since my last post, but i'm still having the same problem with the sims 2. when i install the game everything works fine and goes to 100% complete but right after that a error pops up saying it wasn't able to transfer the file C:\Program Files\EAGames\ThSims2\TSData\Res\UserData\Neighborhoods\NeighborhoodManager.package. It asks me if I want to retry the transfer but everytime i click on retry it asks me again if i want to retry. the only other option i have after that is to close the installation. I am still able to start the game but everything loads up very fast and I can't view any of the tutorials. also on the main menu, it is missing the option for me to open up the built in neighborhoods and families. I have tried everything the EA help page recommends me to do when i install and have already copied everything from the disks onto my computer and install it from there. 

the following is my computer specs:
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2.050301-1526)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System Model: DW256A-ABA SR1030N NA510
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 448MB RAM
Page File: 300MB used, 758MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP 
Manufacturer: VIA/S3G
Chip type: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP
DAC type: Internal
ound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes

your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

funnybunny said:


> hi, it's been a while since my last post, but i'm still having the same problem with the sims 2. when i install the game everything works fine and goes to 100% complete but right after that a error pops up saying it wasn't able to transfer the file C:\Program Files\EAGames\ThSims2\TSData\Res\UserData\Neighborhoods\NeighborhoodManager.package. It asks me if I want to retry the transfer but everytime i click on retry it asks me again if i want to retry. the only other option i have after that is to close the installation. I am still able to start the game but everything loads up very fast and I can't view any of the tutorials. also on the main menu, it is missing the option for me to open up the built in neighborhoods and families. I have tried everything the EA help page recommends me to do when i install and have already copied everything from the disks onto my computer and install it from there.
> 
> the following is my computer specs:
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp2.050301-1526)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
> System Model: DW256A-ABA SR1030N NA510
> BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
> Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+, ~2.2GHz
> Memory: 448MB RAM
> Page File: 300MB used, 758MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> DX Setup Parameters: Not found
> DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode
> 
> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
> Display Tab 1: No problems found.
> Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
> Music Tab: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> Network Tab: No problems found.
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP
> Manufacturer: VIA/S3G
> Chip type: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP
> DAC type: Internal
> ound Devices
> -------------
> Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
> Default Sound Playback: Yes
> Default Voice Playback: Yes
> 
> your help is greatly appreciated!


sorry i didn't respond to your earlier post.

try to get your hands on a new set of disks, it sounds like you have a bad disk.


----------



## xmunkix

Alright Alright.. Heres my problem

I had this problem before my computer crashed but fixed it somehow (which i cant remember  ) I instaled TS2 perfectly fine, But when I make my new family, and theyre standing to take a picture, right when i take the picture, my computer reboots by itself. I also downloaded the patch! I bought the CD from a game store ( not illegal) I don't know whats wrong, heres my info.

1) HP Pavillion f1703- Microsoft XP Home edition service pack 2
2) NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
3) Direct X 9.0c
4) Memory- 512.4

And I dont know what else to put.. but there!


----------



## funnybunny

thanks for replying so quickly, i'm going to return it for another disk and see if that works.


----------



## jenra2

this is really aggitating. ive had the sims 2 for since october of last year, and it hasnt worked smoothly at all. not once. we had multiple problems with it freezing every 40 seconds and crashing, but we got a new computer that meets almost double of all requirements to run sims 2. we installed it and it seemed to work fine, except you have to click it a few times and then wait a few minutes for it to start. then after maybe 40 minutes of playing it froze and shut itself down and two windows popped up. one said "the ialmrnt5 display driver stopped working normally. save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality" and the other one said "the graphics adapter experianced an internal error. Contact your graphics adapter manufacturer for technical support. The application will now terminate" the thing is, we have a good driver that is supposed to be more than required for sims 2. i didnt see any graphics problems when i was playing it, so i dont think that is really the problem. we've run pc checkups left and right and everything should be ok. i shut all the applications down that i was supposed to before running the game and installion went off without a hitch. ive read alot online about problems like these, and alot of people said it was a faulty disk and they exchanged it and it worked fine. but i dont know if i should do that yet. the disk is kinda scratched, but not drastically. even when it wasnt scratched, it hasnt worked from the day we got it and installed it into a perfectly fine computer. please help as soon as you can!!!

i seriously think it might be a faulty disk, but im not sure.


----------



## funnybunny

so i exchanged my copy of sims 2 for a new one and i'm still having the same problem. the error pop with this message C:\Program Files\EAGames\ThSims2\TSData\Res\UserData\Neighborhoods\NeighborhoodManager .package still keeps on coming back and i keep on clicking on retry but it still won't go. the only other option still is to quit installation. once again when i start the game everything loads up very fast and i'm not able to view any of the tutorials. the option to play with the programmed families isn't even option because all i can do is click on start a new neighborhood. everytime i click on that or the tutorial button, it brings me back to the main menu. help please!!!!!

i just came back from my friend's place and tried installing the game on her computer. everything installed and worked perfectly fine so now i'm pretty sure there's something wrong w/ my computer and not with the game. i only got this computer 1 year and a half ago and can't figure out what's wrong w/ it. your help is appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenra2 said:


> this is really aggitating. ive had the sims 2 for since october of last year, and it hasnt worked smoothly at all. not once. we had multiple problems with it freezing every 40 seconds and crashing, but we got a new computer that meets almost double of all requirements to run sims 2. we installed it and it seemed to work fine, except you have to click it a few times and then wait a few minutes for it to start. then after maybe 40 minutes of playing it froze and shut itself down and two windows popped up. one said "the ialmrnt5 display driver stopped working normally. save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality" and the other one said "the graphics adapter experianced an internal error. Contact your graphics adapter manufacturer for technical support. The application will now terminate" the thing is, we have a good driver that is supposed to be more than required for sims 2. i didnt see any graphics problems when i was playing it, so i dont think that is really the problem. we've run pc checkups left and right and everything should be ok. i shut all the applications down that i was supposed to before running the game and installion went off without a hitch. ive read alot online about problems like these, and alot of people said it was a faulty disk and they exchanged it and it worked fine. but i dont know if i should do that yet. the disk is kinda scratched, but not drastically. even when it wasnt scratched, it hasnt worked from the day we got it and installed it into a perfectly fine computer. please help as soon as you can!!!
> 
> i seriously think it might be a faulty disk, but im not sure.


what video card do you have and what driver version is it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

funnybunny said:


> so i exchanged my copy of sims 2 for a new one and i'm still having the same problem. the error pop with this message C:\Program Files\EAGames\ThSims2\TSData\Res\UserData\Neighborhoods\NeighborhoodManager .package still keeps on coming back and i keep on clicking on retry but it still won't go. the only other option still is to quit installation. once again when i start the game everything loads up very fast and i'm not able to view any of the tutorials. the option to play with the programmed families isn't even option because all i can do is click on start a new neighborhood. everytime i click on that or the tutorial button, it brings me back to the main menu. help please!!!!!
> 
> i just came back from my friend's place and tried installing the game on her computer. everything installed and worked perfectly fine so now i'm pretty sure there's something wrong w/ my computer and not with the game. i only got this computer 1 year and a half ago and can't figure out what's wrong w/ it. your help is appreciated!!!!!!!!!!!


i've found a good format and re-install everything seems to fix quite a few problems...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

xmunkix said:


> Alright Alright.. Heres my problem
> 
> I had this problem before my computer crashed but fixed it somehow (which i cant remember  ) I instaled TS2 perfectly fine, But when I make my new family, and theyre standing to take a picture, right when i take the picture, my computer reboots by itself. I also downloaded the patch! I bought the CD from a game store ( not illegal) I don't know whats wrong, heres my info.
> 
> 1) HP Pavillion f1703- Microsoft XP Home edition service pack 2
> 2) NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
> 3) Direct X 9.0c
> 4) Memory- 512.4
> 
> And I dont know what else to put.. but there!


start, run, type in dxdiag click ok. click display. run all the tests and tell me if you get any errors.


----------



## jenra2

Intel(R) 82915G Express Chipset Family Local Memory: 128.0 Driver Version: 6.14.10.3847 

all of the game requirements are better than needed to run it.


----------



## funnybunny

i have already tried reinstalling the game multiple times and even copied everything from the discs onto my computer and install it that way. i'm not sure what you mean by good format.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenra2 said:


> Intel(R) 82915G Express Chipset Family Local Memory: 128.0 Driver Version: 6.14.10.3847
> 
> all of the game requirements are better than needed to run it.


download this new driver and update and see if it solves the problem:
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

funnybunny said:


> i have already tried reinstalling the game multiple times and even copied everything from the discs onto my computer and install it that way. i'm not sure what you mean by good format.


have you unistalled the game, made sure there was no more thesims2 folder, then installed it again?


----------



## funnybunny

yes i have. i've already tried installing it into other locations such as my documents but the computer wouldn't let me saying it would cause an inbalance on the computer.


----------



## Lingva

"Originally Posted by eatusfoetus
Hey guys n gals,

I bought Sims 2 a while ago and it all installed ok and to be honest I've been having lots of fun playing it.

However... When a Sim is on the toilet or in the shower.. You know how that kinda little fizzy/frizzy/greying sensor funny stuff comes up? as to hide there genitals etc...

Well mine dosent do that it just has a black square over where the frizzy/fizzy bit would normally be. And when this black box appears the games slows down like 80%! But I'f I like change the angle/look away from where the Sim is getting naked/black square appears, and i look away so i cant see it onscreen the game resumes to normal speed!

Any ideas/suggestions please?

Thank you!

EF."

yeeh I have the same problem!!!!!
But I had this games installed before I formated the computer and I have no problem whith the game.
And so I installed the window and then, when I installed the game again, I got to have this problem  

somebody who wanna help me???  please...

thx!!!***


----------



## braid5472

does anyone know where i can get a cheep copy of sims 2 [email protected]


----------



## jenra2

Jackiefrost9 said:


> download this new driver and update and see if it solves the problem:
> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!


there are 2 drivers on this page..i downloaded the 1st one b/c it said the 2nd is intended for use by devolopers, but im not sure it was right.


----------



## jenra2

ok, i downloaded the first and went thru the wizard that pops up and it said to restart my computer, which i did, and nothing's happened. is there something else i need to do? i think i might need to unzip it, but where do i download winzip?


----------



## SexyCaramel

I downloaded the sims 2 bodyshop starter pack 3 tiimes and i installed it. when i downloaded it i extracted it to the sims 2 downloads folder. i opened the body shop and still there were no extra items in it. i aslo extracted it in the bodyshop downloads folder and nothing. Can someone please tell me what im doing wrong. And all the downloads end with sims2skin. I been trying to get this to work for months and never got the right answers to solve this problem. I hope this site is the one that can help me. Thanks in advance. Another thing
when i downloaded it i use a download manager and it has its own folder. but i extract it to the downloads folder. I would download the starter pack, then extract it to the downloads folder. then i cllick the the starter pack icon and it has an install option. so i click install, within 2 seconds its installed. i go open bodyshop and nothing has changed. thats basically all i do. here's the addy. http://www.fileorama.com/games/The-...-pack/22319.htm well from one of the sites.


----------



## StrikeMike2k

I am trying to Install The Sims 2 Nightlife expansion, after main installition; a Sims 2 Updater appears and asks to insert The Sims 2 CD 4 into the Drive. But in my case, with the DVD Edition, I only have 2 discs (Game, and Bonus) I have tried placing both discs in the drive, and cannot get passed the "OK" button.

Any help greatly apprecieated.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenra2 said:


> ok, i downloaded the first and went thru the wizard that pops up and it said to restart my computer, which i did, and nothing's happened. is there something else i need to do? i think i might need to unzip it, but where do i download winzip?


you should download and run the first one, it does the installation for you so you shouldn't need to unzip anything. if it doesn't work im at a loss at what to do


----------



## SimAholic

I have a question.......I have been playing the sims since it came out. I just started to download stuff from the Sims2 web page. When Im done and go to the game it loads everything just fine, but when I try to load a family it takes forever.......I could probably let it sit for hours and it would still say loading?????? PLEASE HELP


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SimAholic said:


> I have a question.......I have been playing the sims since it came out. I just started to download stuff from the Sims2 web page. When Im done and go to the game it loads everything just fine, but when I try to load a family it takes forever.......I could probably let it sit for hours and it would still say loading?????? PLEASE HELP


stop downloading stuff...


----------



## SexyCaramel

i guess there no forum that can answer or help me with my problem.


----------



## jenra2

it worked!!!yay! but onto another problem...how do i download stuff? i have the sims file maid 2 but the items dont show up. what i did was press download, save to the desktop, and pressed open folder. then i dragged it into the file maid box, and it said it was installed, but it isnt showing up in the game.


----------



## jenra2

nevermind...it ws working just perfectly for the past 3 days, but i downloaded some stuff(yes, i figured it out) and then i played it for about an hour and a half and then it froze up and that window that said 'friver stoppped responding' at the top popped up!AH! pleease help me!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SexyCaramel said:


> i guess there no forum that can answer or help me with my problem.


i have no idea so i guess so.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenra2 said:


> nevermind...it ws working just perfectly for the past 3 days, but i downloaded some stuff(yes, i figured it out) and then i played it for about an hour and a half and then it froze up and that window that said 'friver stoppped responding' at the top popped up!AH! pleease help me!


this is a problem with downloading things, for some reason they seem to mess the game up. i dont know how to fix any problems with downloaded material other than just deleting them.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

StrikeMike2k said:


> I am trying to Install The Sims 2 Nightlife expansion, after main installition; a Sims 2 Updater appears and asks to insert The Sims 2 CD 4 into the Drive. But in my case, with the DVD Edition, I only have 2 discs (Game, and Bonus) I have tried placing both discs in the drive, and cannot get passed the "OK" button.
> 
> Any help greatly apprecieated.


is there a nightlife dvd edition? im not sure on this one


----------



## jenra2

how do i delete downloaded things?


----------



## CarolP

You have to go into "My Documents" find the EA Games folder, click on the Sims 2 folder, find the folder that says "Downloads" and delete the things you downloaded from in there. I would move them to another folder just in case that's not the problem. Then you can put them back later.


----------



## jenra2

i dont think thats the problem because ive been having this problem before i downloaded things. it runs for hours sometimes, but only 10 minutes other times, and its really frusterating not know when itll shut off because you dont know when to save your game. maybe i should just give up on it. at least i can get it to run. way better than the other problem i was having.


----------



## SexyCaramel

CarolP who are you talking to?


----------



## CarolP

I was talking to the person who asked how to get rid of things they had downloaded.


----------



## CarolP

jenra2 said:


> how do i delete downloaded things?


See I wasn't crazy...someone did ask how to get rid of things.


----------



## SexyCaramel

oh ok....well do you happen to know how i can solve my problem? Thanks in advance


----------



## CarolP

I had to uninstall my game and reinstall it. I saved the folder Sims 2 that is in the folder EA Games in "My Documents". I then put one folder at a time back into the Sims 2 folder once I reinstalled it. I did lose the saved families but I still have all my downloaded items and it seems to work fine.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenra2 said:


> nevermind...it ws working just perfectly for the past 3 days, but i downloaded some stuff(yes, i figured it out) and then i played it for about an hour and a half and then it froze up and that window that said 'friver stoppped responding' at the top popped up!AH! pleease help me!


when you said this was your other problem solved? if it was then your new problem probably has to do with the downloads.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenra2 said:


> nevermind...it ws working just perfectly for the past 3 days, but i downloaded some stuff(yes, i figured it out) and then i played it for about an hour and a half and then it froze up and that window that said 'friver stoppped responding' at the top popped up!AH! pleease help me!


did you mean to say "driver stopped responding" and is that the exact message?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I should hope that you all tried reinstalling before you came here and make sure that you have all your video drivers updated, no virii, and all the patches downloaded.

Also make sure you have minimal programs running in the background.


----------



## righteye

I'm having serious problems with the sims2. It will install all the way sometimes but when it doesn't it shuts down and says something about KERNELL. I've cleaned my computer of all viruses with spyware and stuff but it keeps crashing. I can't build families when it does load either nor houses. It automatically shuts down. My computer has all the requirments with 384 mb ram but it wont work. Someone please help.   :down:


----------



## righteye

I dont mean to be a pain but i still havent been answered. I wrote in yesterday. I understand you have a LOT of people to help but ballpark it for me, how long should I wait? 
This is some information I got from my computer
Microsoft Windows Me 
4.90.3000
384.0MB RAM
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU
System Resources-77% free
File system 32-bit
Virtual memory 32-bit
No PC Card sockets are installed
No disk compression installed
Microsoft Windows 2000 professional
_______________________________
Window ME
400 MHZ Front Side Bus
128 MB PC 800 RDRAM (I had new memory put in it's now 384 MB RAM)
(expandable to 512 MB RAM
60 GB Ultra ATA/100
V 90 Modem

I'm sorry I don't know how to get the other information. Hopefully that's enough. I'm really an impatient person (if you can't tell) but I'm really trying to grab your attention and get the assistance I need. Thanks ahead! I'll check in later!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sorry i didn't check this yesterday, i have a lot of things going on with school, friends and my business at the moment.

First thing, at one part you said you have windows ME, and another part you said you have windows 2000, it would be helpful to know which one exactly. Also it would be helpful to know your graphics card, and have you tried re-installing it?

to find you system specs you can download this program:
http://www.belarc.com/Programs/advisor.exe

install it and look around for the needed info.


----------



## righteye

Didn't mean to confuse you but I'm a little eh, myself. My computer has a sticker that says Windows 2000 professional over Windows ME but it's ME edition. I look into that website and get back to you.

P.S.
I have reinstalled it and restarted my computer about 20 times. It's just not working. It's not faulty either, it works on my friend's computer.

A little after I wrote this I got some info on my computer. I'm honestly a computer virgin so let me know how bad it sucks.

59.96 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
50.19 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
PIONEER DVD-ROM DVD-116R [CD-ROM drive]
SONY CD-RW CRX160E [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")
Generic IDE hard disk drive (59.96 GB) -- drive 0, No SMART Driver
1.50 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache
Windows Millennium Edition (build 4.90.3000)
384 Megabytes Installed Memory
c: (FAT32 on drive 0) 17.15 GB 7.38 GB free
d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 42.81 GB 42.81 GB free


----------



## righteye

if anyone read the error message I wrote before there wasn't anything below the last few lines. I accidently sent it unfinished not knowing it was posted. Sorry.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

i have no other ideas, just make sure your game is patched.


----------



## righteye

Wait. Is there anything wrong with my computer? I'm so unbelievably distaught over this. This game is really expensive and it crashed my computer. My computer is so expensive and I'm broke. Now everytime my computer starts there's an error message and I can't load other games into it. Anything you can tell me will help.  
Thanks anyway for looking into it. 


P.S.
I'm glad you guys looked into this for me and after viewing a lot of different help sites here's a couple things that might help you as a thank you.
1. Clean disk with disk wipe 
2. Exchange for a new CD (may be faulty)
3. Use spyware NOT norton anti-virus to check system. Norton anti-virus is useless
4. Restart computer and reinstall by going to programs, control panal, add/remove programs, uninstall the sims 2
5. Check system to make sure you meet game requirements, although game needs at least 256 mb ram 512 mb ram has proven more effective
6. If game won't run appropriately, check to see if fan is dusty

THANKS TO EVERYONE SUGGESTIONS, EVERYTHING ABOVE IS BASED ON OTHER PEOPLE'S INFORMATION. I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW COMPUTERS WORK BUT THESE FEW THINGS MAY HELP YOU ALTHOUGH THEY DIDN'T HELP ME.


----------



## SimsFan9999

Here's the situation:
Several months ago i purchased Sims University, and it ran just fine. On average there were 8-12 sims visible and active in the dorm lots, or the community lots. Also, when my sims would throw a party, they would have the option to invite between 6-8 sims, depending on the number of family members, I guess.

About a week ago i purchased Night Life and installed it with no problems. However, I noticed one problem:
When throwing a party, my sims can at MOST invite 2 sims, regardless of the number of family members controlled by me.
Also, Community lots are like a ghost town, there are on average 2-4 NPC sims, plus the regular service sims.
In the dorms, there are similiar limits, usually 4 or less NPC sims are around, the rest stay in their rooms. If i invite sims over, then one of the NPC sims hurries to a dorm room and vanishes. 

I have called tech support about this, but they were having trouble understanding my problem. 
Is this the result of some sort of performance-related variable that limits the number of sims? I would gladly trade a couple frames for the crowded scenes on the back of the nightlife box. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

righteye said:


> Wait. Is there anything wrong with my computer? I'm so unbelievably distaught over this. This game is really expensive and it crashed my computer. My computer is so expensive and I'm broke. Now everytime my computer starts there's an error message and I can't load other games into it. Anything you can tell me will help.
> Thanks anyway for looking into it.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm glad you guys looked into this for me and after viewing a lot of different help sites here's a couple things that might help you as a thank you.
> 1. Clean disk with disk wipe
> 2. Exchange for a new CD (may be faulty)
> 3. Use spyware NOT norton anti-virus to check system. Norton anti-virus is useless
> 4. Restart computer and reinstall by going to programs, control panal, add/remove programs, uninstall the sims 2
> 5. Check system to make sure you meet game requirements, although game needs at least 256 mb ram 512 mb ram has proven more effective
> 6. If game won't run appropriately, check to see if fan is dusty
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE SUGGESTIONS, EVERYTHING ABOVE IS BASED ON OTHER PEOPLE'S INFORMATION. I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW COMPUTERS WORK BUT THESE FEW THINGS MAY HELP YOU ALTHOUGH THEY DIDN'T HELP ME.


what's the error message?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SimsFan9999 said:


> Here's the situation:
> Several months ago i purchased Sims University, and it ran just fine. On average there were 8-12 sims visible and active in the dorm lots, or the community lots. Also, when my sims would throw a party, they would have the option to invite between 6-8 sims, depending on the number of family members, I guess.
> 
> About a week ago i purchased Night Life and installed it with no problems. However, I noticed one problem:
> When throwing a party, my sims can at MOST invite 2 sims, regardless of the number of family members controlled by me.
> Also, Community lots are like a ghost town, there are on average 2-4 NPC sims, plus the regular service sims.
> In the dorms, there are similiar limits, usually 4 or less NPC sims are around, the rest stay in their rooms. If i invite sims over, then one of the NPC sims hurries to a dorm room and vanishes.
> 
> I have called tech support about this, but they were having trouble understanding my problem.
> Is this the result of some sort of performance-related variable that limits the number of sims? I would gladly trade a couple frames for the crowded scenes on the back of the nightlife box.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I'm not sure, i've never had both night life and university installed. try to uninstall night life just to see if the sims come back. if they do then it must just be a limitation for the night life expansion.


----------



## hasit

hey i am planing to get the sims 2 and could you tell me if it would work on my computer?

i have a Pentium 4 cpu, 3.00GHz, 512mb of ram and nvidia geforce fx 5200 video card.

thanks


----------



## SimsFan9999

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I'm not sure, i've never had both night life and university installed. try to uninstall night life just to see if the sims come back. if they do then it must just be a limitation for the night life expansion.


That had occured to me, however, that would indicate that there is some modifiable variable causing this minor, albeit annoying, problem.

Nightlife _should_ be able to display lots of sims at once, just look at the back of the box, or any Maxis screenshot.

Im still really puzzled by this, does anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hasit said:


> hey i am planing to get the sims 2 and could you tell me if it would work on my computer?
> 
> i have a Pentium 4 cpu, 3.00GHz, 512mb of ram and nvidia geforce fx 5200 video card.
> 
> thanks


Looks like your computer would run it just fine


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SimsFan9999 said:


> That had occured to me, however, that would indicate that there is some modifiable variable causing this minor, albeit annoying, problem.
> 
> Nightlife _should_ be able to display lots of sims at once, just look at the back of the box, or any Maxis screenshot.
> 
> Im still really puzzled by this, does anyone have any more suggestions?


That's all i have, I'm not sure what would cause it.


----------



## righteye

I have some news. I recieved a computer for christmas, a brand new 512 mb ram windows xp blah blah blah...opened it and set it up. My whole family had to chip in for it so I'm really grateful. I installed the sims2 and it worked perfect. It loaded really fast and worked like a charm, however the other day when my sister played it crashed twice in 10 minutes. I'm not going to jump to conclusions but the computer is only 3 days old and if this is happening already i'm concerned needless to say. My other computer is still there being fixed but wont run the sims2 anyways. I never can remember what the error messages say but they seem to plague me. The game couldn't have been overheated though, because I always take it out after I'm done playing and my sister was only one for 10 minutes. I think the reason my old computer isn't running so well is do to complications with the first sims games because it started happening after I installed them. I DON"T want this sims2 game to ruin my new computer. If you can give me any advice it would be appreciated.

I'm nagging unintentionally.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Error messages really do help sometimes so can you please try to remember what they are?
Did you install the old sims game on this computer too?
Does this happen when you play it now too or just when your sister plays it?


----------



## righteye

Ok my sister confessed, appearently the game froze up and she hit CTRL Shift Esc and shut my computer off. Then she clicked the sims2 icon again before restarting the computer so the game came up with an error message that told me it had been shut down unappropriately and we needed to restart it. So everything's cool. I jumped to conclusions again. Thanks for replying Jackiefrost.
CLAIRE 
Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

you're welcome, I'm glad you got it all sorted out. Merry Christmas


----------



## beeblebrox67

Rant:
I hate people who post problems that are like, "PROBLEM HELP!"

You should put the freaking problem in the title so poor people like me don't have to wade through hundreds of pages of useless crap. I want to punch every person has done that _in the face_. Not joking.

Problem:
I threw a birthday party for my sim, who was aging from teen to adult. At 6:29PM game time (about a few minutes game time after my sim had turned into adult), all of the sims froze. No matter what speed I set the game at, the time remains frozen and the sims remain stuck in midaction doing whatever. The game itself didn't freeze, because I could still give commands to my sims, save the lot, exit, etc.

I noticed the TV was still working fine and sfx were coming out of it, same deal with the zany brainy game or whatever the crap it's called.

Unfortunately, the problem didn't resolve itself after I exited the game and loaded it back up again, so I'm guessing the problem is something's screwed up with the game code, not my computer.

Has anyone else had this same problem or a similar one?


----------



## lilc

when i was intalling with disk 2 as soon as it reaches 49 percent it says thesims2/res/package09 could not be retrieved from media retry or cancel. what does that mean?? o and plus once i got it to install fully but everything was in html codes. i seriously want to play the game and im getting pissed off i cant.


----------



## lilc

nvm about what it means i know what it means but how do i fix all that??? like i said when i was installing it said that. and one time i finnally installed the game but everything was in html.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

beeblebrox67 said:


> Rant:
> I hate people who post problems that are like, "PROBLEM HELP!"
> 
> You should put the freaking problem in the title so poor people like me don't have to wade through hundreds of pages of useless crap. I want to punch every person has done that _in the face_. Not joking.
> 
> Problem:
> I threw a birthday party for my sim, who was aging from teen to adult. At 6:29PM game time (about a few minutes game time after my sim had turned into adult), all of the sims froze. No matter what speed I set the game at, the time remains frozen and the sims remain stuck in midaction doing whatever. The game itself didn't freeze, because I could still give commands to my sims, save the lot, exit, etc.
> 
> I noticed the TV was still working fine and sfx were coming out of it, same deal with the zany brainy game or whatever the crap it's called.
> 
> Unfortunately, the problem didn't resolve itself after I exited the game and loaded it back up again, so I'm guessing the problem is something's screwed up with the game code, not my computer.
> 
> Has anyone else had this same problem or a similar one?


I feel your pain on the "problem help" crap.

I've never heard of this problem before, the only thing I can think of is to:
1. Try to re-install
2. Move the family out and then move them back in.

And a thought, is it just with this family or do all of them do this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lilc said:


> when i was intalling with disk 2 as soon as it reaches 49 percent it says thesims2/res/package09 could not be retrieved from media retry or cancel. what does that mean?? o and plus once i got it to install fully but everything was in html codes. i seriously want to play the game and im getting pissed off i cant.


I don't quite see how everything could be in HTML... maybe some other programming language. Sounds like a faulty disk to me. Go exchange it and see if set of disks #2 works for you (hey that rhymed)


----------



## ChinChin

I have had the Sims 2 since the first day it came out. Granted I have had problems here and there, but all in all, it has been fine. That is, until yesterday. I last played the game on Friday and it was working perfectly- yesterday I tried to turn it on and the opening screen would come and go off, and then the computer would just stop. It didn't freeze or anything, it just stopped. I tried numerous things, including making a new user account so that all of my saved files would not be in that game. It worked fine on that user. I transfered my files from my original game to the new game one, one at a time to try and find out what file was corrupted. After I replaced each file I loaded the game, I got through all of the files and it worked with every single one of them, so it isn't the actual game that is messing up. I didn't download any new type of program between Friday and yesterday (Sunday) but I didn't know if maybe there was a program that was all of sudden messing it up. I can't think of anything that it might be.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

that's weird, i would just try a reinstall or check the error logs.


----------



## ChinChin

Jackiefrost9 said:


> that's weird, i would just try a reinstall.


I was hesitant on doing that since the game worked on the new user, so I didn't think that reinstalling would fix it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ChinChin said:


> I was hesitant on doing that since the game worked on the new user, so I didn't think that reinstalling would fix it.


well what do you mean the computer just stopped?


----------



## ChinChin

Well when I first load the game, the light on the cd-rom flash, and then the light on my computer comes on and then it starts to hum because it's working. Well after the opening screen comes on, the lights go off, and the computer stops humming, and the next screen never comes on.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

and you get no error message?

who knows maybe a re-install will work...


----------



## baldbanana

CoasterFreak said:


> Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
> 
> A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play.


I have also been having that same error, and followed your instructions to realize that after spending six hours downloading DirectX 9.0 that I do not have 'Video Adapters" in my Device Manager. This is ovbiously the problem, but from where can I download this driver? Please help me, I need to play this game! I am getting angry, I've had it for a week and been unable to play it!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

what about display adapters? do you have that?


----------



## baldbanana

Yes I do Thanks.


----------



## randomgirl

i have a strange problem- at least- i think its strange. the game had no trouble starting, but when it got to the neighborhood screen five of my neighborhoods were gone! i quit and looked to see if the files were still on my computer and in the sims 2 folder and they were. i dont know what happened. 

im sorry if this came up before, but there were over 60 pages of questions, and i couldnt read them all.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

randomgirl said:


> i have a strange problem- at least- i think its strange. the game had no trouble starting, but when it got to the neighborhood screen five of my neighborhoods were gone! i quit and looked to see if the files were still on my computer and in the sims 2 folder and they were. i dont know what happened.
> 
> im sorry if this came up before, but there were over 60 pages of questions, and i couldnt read them all.


a good way to look through the thread is to use the thread search tool.

i've never heard of this before and i really have no idea on how to fix it. is your game all patched and everything? have you downloaded anything?


----------



## arteh

I'm sure this question has been asked before but

Whenever I run the Sims2 the game will restart after anywhere from five minutes to almost half an hour. I haven't gotten any error messages though. help? this usually happens during the 'create family' process but I haven't gotten around to the actual game yet to check if it happens there too

ive checked out my video card, and i don't think it matches the minimum system requirements outlined on the maxis site. it's a Matrox but I can't be sure which.. either

Matrox Millenium P750, 256-bit GPU with 128-bit DDR memory bus, 64MB, AGP 8X, Dual DVI, Matrox TripleHead support (Triple-RGB), TV output, GigaColor support, DualHead (2xDVI) - Retail

or a

Matrox Parhelia 512 GPU, 220 Mhz Core Clock, AGP8X Graphics Accelerator, 256-bit 128MB DDR SDRAM, 275MHz Memory Clock, Dual DVI, Matrox TripleHead support (Triple-RGB), TV output, GigaColor support, DualHead (2xDVI)

sorry about the vague explanation but I'll try again later. in the meantime I'm going to go on Sims2 and play an already made neighborhood to see if it isn't just a game error.. i haven't got any patches installed as of yet.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

arteh said:


> I'm sure this question has been asked before but
> 
> Whenever I run the Sims2 the game will restart after anywhere from five minutes to almost half an hour. I haven't gotten any error messages though. help? this usually happens during the 'create family' process but I haven't gotten around to the actual game yet to check if it happens there too
> 
> ive checked out my video card, and i don't think it matches the minimum system requirements outlined on the maxis site. it's a Matrox but I can't be sure which.. either
> 
> Matrox Millenium P750, 256-bit GPU with 128-bit DDR memory bus, 64MB, AGP 8X, Dual DVI, Matrox TripleHead support (Triple-RGB), TV output, GigaColor support, DualHead (2xDVI) - Retail
> 
> or a
> 
> Matrox Parhelia 512 GPU, 220 Mhz Core Clock, AGP8X Graphics Accelerator, 256-bit 128MB DDR SDRAM, 275MHz Memory Clock, Dual DVI, Matrox TripleHead support (Triple-RGB), TV output, GigaColor support, DualHead (2xDVI)
> 
> sorry about the vague explanation but I'll try again later. in the meantime I'm going to go on Sims2 and play an already made neighborhood to see if it isn't just a game error.. i haven't got any patches installed as of yet.


patch it and if that doesn't fix it i will look into this more.


----------



## arteh

thanks I tried it without creating a family and it still restarted

i used the sims 2 CD patch on the Maxis website.. is that the one you mean? i can't find another one.. anyway it's still not working.

ive also tried the one on ea and adrenaline vault but neither have made any difference


----------



## o.0

Did you download a bunch for it? I know once I had that problem and I took everything out of the download folder and it worked. Not sure if this is causing it.


----------



## arteh

Nupe, haven't downloaded anything for it besides the patches. It hasn't worked since I bought it.


----------



## righteye

BAD NEWS. I thought all my problems were solved and that I could stop complaining but new issues have been introduced. Hopefully everyone had a merry christmas and happy new year but i was a little upset. I didn't get the sims2nightlife like i wanted and i realized that in my sims2 game my people can't get married. When they proprose they just move in and i can't have a wedding. I'm really getting sick of the glitches in this damn game, and my computers kept crashing too, not because of my sister either. So I think I'm just gonna have to stop playing. I've read this eagames technical blah thing and it even says the game comes with bugs, if i can find it again I'll post it. 
P.S. is this game really worth all the crap it puts people through, spending hundreds of dollars on updating your computer or even buying new ones to play it. I need to re-evaluate my expenses and I think you people should really reconsider all of this time wasted.
MY THOUGHTS,
CLAIRE:up: :down:


----------



## Jackiefrost9

arteh said:


> Nupe, haven't downloaded anything for it besides the patches. It hasn't worked since I bought it.


what computer do you have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

righteye said:


> BAD NEWS. I thought all my problems were solved and that I could stop complaining but new issues have been introduced. Hopefully everyone had a merry christmas and happy new year but i was a little upset. I didn't get the sims2nightlife like i wanted and i realized that in my sims2 game my people can't get married. When they proprose they just move in and i can't have a wedding. I'm really getting sick of the glitches in this damn game, and my computers kept crashing too, not because of my sister either. So I think I'm just gonna have to stop playing. I've read this eagames technical blah thing and it even says the game comes with bugs, if i can find it again I'll post it.
> P.S. is this game really worth all the crap it puts people through, spending hundreds of dollars on updating your computer or even buying new ones to play it. I need to re-evaluate my expenses and I think you people should really reconsider all of this time wasted.
> MY THOUGHTS,
> CLAIRE:up: :down:


I think you have to throw a wedding party or something... never tried. Or maybe there just isn't a wedding. Does the sim become family? if not and there is only a little ring where there use to be a heart then you only got engaged and not married.


----------



## brandt38

After a session of Sims 2 I find that I have to reboot the computer to get other games to run. I have plenty of computer for the game

Amd 64 3000+
Nvidia Fx 5700
1gig ram


----------



## Jackiefrost9

brandt38 said:


> After a session of Sims 2 I find that I have to reboot the computer to get other games to run. I have plenty of computer for the game
> 
> Amd 64 3000+
> Nvidia Fx 5700
> 1gig ram


No idea. Are you running any drive emulators like alcohol or the equivalent?
If you fix your other problem it might fix this too.


----------



## brandt38

No I am not running a drive emulator, until you asked I didn't know they existed.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

brandt38 said:


> No I am not running a drive emulator, until you asked I didn't know they existed.


Well i really don't know about this one then.


----------



## loony_taz00

righteye said:


> BAD NEWS. I thought all my problems were solved and that I could stop complaining but new issues have been introduced. Hopefully everyone had a merry christmas and happy new year but i was a little upset. I didn't get the sims2nightlife like i wanted and i realized that in my sims2 game my people can't get married. When they proprose they just move in and i can't have a wedding. I'm really getting sick of the glitches in this damn game, and my computers kept crashing too, not because of my sister either. So I think I'm just gonna have to stop playing. I've read this eagames technical blah thing and it even says the game comes with bugs, if i can find it again I'll post it.
> P.S. is this game really worth all the crap it puts people through, spending hundreds of dollars on updating your computer or even buying new ones to play it. I need to re-evaluate my expenses and I think you people should really reconsider all of this time wasted.
> MY THOUGHTS,
> CLAIRE:up: :down:


Ya, you CAN get them married but you don't need to get a party going, Umm, it should be under the propose option if they like you enough or are in love eonugh to get married,


----------



## Meggle

Hi,
I got sims2 last week and need to get a better graphics card before it will run really well, this much I have figured out. But then I was reading this thread and came across #26 and #27 - "I installed the Sims a week ago but since I did not have the right video card I had to uninstall..." end result: Sims2 ate autoplay for cd drive.
So.
Pleeeeeease heeeeeeelp!
That person had uninstalled and returned the game. If I install my new video card+ load software+ update drivers, is the same thing likely to happen to me? Or is it only a problem with uninstalls? Will/should sims automatically work with it or do I have to reinstall/change settings/something?? (Never heard of that before, but the list of things relating to computers I've never heard of isn't exactly short.) Anything I should do before I start? Have buy-the-right-card part figured already, so am looking for anything on top of that.
Thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Meggle said:


> Hi,
> I got sims2 last week and need to get a better graphics card before it will run really well, this much I have figured out. But then I was reading this thread and came across #26 and #27 - "I installed the Sims a week ago but since I did not have the right video card I had to uninstall..." end result: Sims2 ate autoplay for cd drive.
> So.
> Pleeeeeease heeeeeeelp!
> That person had uninstalled and returned the game. If I install my new video card+ load software+ update drivers, is the same thing likely to happen to me? Or is it only a problem with uninstalls? Will/should sims automatically work with it or do I have to reinstall/change settings/something?? (Never heard of that before, but the list of things relating to computers I've never heard of isn't exactly short.) Anything I should do before I start? Have buy-the-right-card part figured already, so am looking for anything on top of that.
> Thanks


You should be fine, i don't think that will happen to you. The sims should just automatically work with the new video card. Just install the card and the drivers and you will be good to go.


----------



## KAYTIB

i just bought the sims2 today at target
i brought it home around 2.30 to start the installation process
the first time it wouldn't go past the second disk,
getting stuck on 23% i believe.
so i shut down my AIM &Internet Explorer
i then re-tried to instal in.. with little luck
it went all the way to the third disk...
were it was 'running' [as my computer tasks read] for over an hour
so i took out the disk &re-started the computer &re-started the installation process.
so here i sit, agian.. at 6.05 still no sims2 &still stuck on 49% of the third disk [agian]
it reads;
TSDATA/Control/control2.dat

this is seriously frustrating me, all i want to do is play my sims2.
if there is anything you could help me with it would be greatly appreciated!!

:\

PS;
i have a windows XP BRAND NEW!! since like may2005
&on my C; drive i have 128GB free space..
which should be enough to run the game.. right?

HELP ME!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KAYTIB said:


> i just bought the sims2 today at target
> i brought it home around 2.30 to start the installation process
> the first time it wouldn't go past the second disk,
> getting stuck on 23% i believe.
> so i shut down my AIM &Internet Explorer
> i then re-tried to instal in.. with little luck
> it went all the way to the third disk...
> were it was 'running' [as my computer tasks read] for over an hour
> so i took out the disk &re-started the computer &re-started the installation process.
> so here i sit, agian.. at 6.05 still no sims2 &still stuck on 49% of the third disk [agian]
> it reads;
> TSDATA/Control/control2.dat
> 
> this is seriously frustrating me, all i want to do is play my sims2.
> if there is anything you could help me with it would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> :\
> 
> PS;
> i have a windows XP BRAND NEW!! since like may2005
> &on my C; drive i have 128GB free space..
> which should be enough to run the game.. right?
> 
> HELP ME!!


do you have a dell?


----------



## KAYTIB

yeah its a dell;
i jsut went &returned it for a new disk;
if this doesnt work i am going to be extremly pissed
cos you cant return it for anything OTHER then a sims2

:[

[edit]
i re-tried to instal the game
&yet agian, it wouldn't install past 23%
on the second disk..

please help!!

[edit II]
i wasnt sure how to check my video card memory or whatever
so i just downloade this;
https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
i went to the sims2.com &this is a link they gave me..
im going to try to re-start my computer
&reinstal the game.. agian.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KAYTIB said:


> yeah its a dell;
> i jsut went &returned it for a new disk;
> if this doesnt work i am going to be extremly pissed
> cos you cant return it for anything OTHER then a sims2
> 
> :[
> 
> [edit]
> i re-tried to instal the game
> &yet agian, it wouldn't install past 23%
> on the second disk..
> 
> please help!!
> 
> [edit II]
> i wasnt sure how to check my video card memory or whatever
> so i just downloade this;
> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
> i went to the sims2.com &this is a link they gave me..
> im going to try to re-start my computer
> &reinstal the game.. agian.


I posted this already for dells:
http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


----------



## KAYTIB

thanks,
ill try it as soo as i get home.
ill let you know what happens
after i try to download this.

[edit]
i went to download it &then relized that i dont have a floppy disk drive..
help?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KAYTIB said:


> thanks,
> ill try it as soo as i get home.
> ill let you know what happens
> after i try to download this.
> 
> [edit]
> i went to download it &then relized that i dont have a floppy disk drive..
> help?


that's a problem with some newer computers, they don't come standard with a floppy drive. you need a floppy drive to do it so see if you can get someone to lend you thiers is you have a friend who can do that.


----------



## KAYTIB

well im sure i could get one;
but how would i put it into my new dell
&get it out of theirs?


----------



## KAYTIB

&i tried to download the file to a floppy
&then put it on a disk;
it didnt work;;


so where do i get this floppy drive?


----------



## Morgs

I heard you guys are damn good at these types of things.

I start up sims 2 and the sound plays and the cursor is viewable and movable (its not crashed) but there is no display/image... just blackness with sims style cursor floating. I can click on areas of the screen and other sounds start playing like the game is actually playing/working ... but there is still no visual only audio.

I then ran it in a window rather than full screen and it worked fine visual and all but i want full screen so i can scroll freely around (can't scroll the view around when run in a window).... any ideas?

system specs:

pentium 4 3.0G
ati radeon 9800 pro 128 graphics
700MB+ something ram
windows xp service pack 2
plenty of free hard disk space ( more than enough specified)

cheers.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KAYTIB said:


> well im sure i could get one;
> but how would i put it into my new dell
> &get it out of theirs?


Just open the case up and unscrew the drive then unplug it and take it to your computer and plug it back in the same way it was in thiers.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

KAYTIB said:


> &i tried to download the file to a floppy
> &then put it on a disk;
> it didnt work;;
> 
> so where do i get this floppy drive?


don't download the file to the floppy, download it to your computer then run it and it will create the floppy for you


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Morgs said:


> I heard you guys are damn good at these types of things.
> 
> I start up sims 2 and the sound plays and the cursor is viewable and movable (its not crashed) but there is no display/image... just blackness with sims style cursor floating. I can click on areas of the screen and other sounds start playing like the game is actually playing/working ... but there is still no visual only audio.
> 
> I then ran it in a window rather than full screen and it worked fine visual and all but i want full screen so i can scroll freely around (can't scroll the view around when run in a window).... any ideas?
> 
> system specs:
> 
> pentium 4 3.0G
> ati radeon 9800 pro 128 graphics
> 700MB+ something ram
> windows xp service pack 2
> plenty of free hard disk space ( more than enough specified)
> 
> cheers.


Try to update your video driver:
https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27


----------



## pershzo92

i've had sims 2 and all its expansion pack for a few days now. All of a sudden when I am loading my main family it stays on the loading(family name here) screen for a very long time and it doesnt go to the lot. Why is this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

pershzo92 said:


> i've had sims 2 and all its expansion pack for a few days now. All of a sudden when I am loading my main family it stays on the loading(family name here) screen for a very long time and it doesnt go to the lot. Why is this?


well does it happen when you:
1. move the family into another house
2. try to load a different family with the same house
or
3. try to load a different family with a different house.


----------



## pershzo92

it happens whenever i try to get into a house


----------



## Jackiefrost9

pershzo92 said:


> it happens whenever i try to get into a house


Have you downloaded anything? if so remove them.
if not then i would reinstall.


----------



## warez

:down:  Hi there ,Any one that can help me install the sims
i installed the sims 2 and was playing it fine untill it started slowing down and crashing, locking up, so i uninstalled it now i cant re install it an error code pops up saying D:\SUPPORT\THESIMS2_UNINST.EXE%1IS NOT A VALID WIN 32 APPLICATION
please please help i havent a clue. em x


----------



## Jackiefrost9

warez said:


> :down:  Hi there ,Any one that can help me install the sims
> i installed the sims 2 and was playing it fine untill it started slowing down and crashing, locking up, so i uninstalled it now i cant re install it an error code pops up saying D:\SUPPORT\THESIMS2_UNINST.EXE%1IS NOT A VALID WIN 32 APPLICATION
> please please help i havent a clue. em x


read:
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000726.htm


----------



## kristinamesz

*everytime i try to download the sims 2...an error pops up saying:

"a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice1.package' from the media"

when i insert the cd into the drive, it starts downloading but as soon as it hits 7%, it stops and that messages pops up..if i close it or click "ok" it just keeps popping up and doesnt let me download...

This game is already months and months old... so i can not bring it back..this problem has not occured until my brother went on the computer and started deleting things.. and messing the whole pc up...is there any way to get rid of this problem.. ? ?... i did not buy this game for no reason.. thnkz!*


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kristinamesz said:


> everytime i try to download the sims 2...an error pops up saying:
> 
> "a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice1.package' from the media"
> 
> when i insert the cd into the drive, it starts downloading but as soon as it hits 7%, it stops and that messages pops up..if i close it or click "ok" it just keeps popping up and doesnt let me download...
> 
> This game is already months and months old... so i can not bring it back..this problem has not occured until my brother went on the computer and started deleting things.. and messing the whole pc up...is there any way to get rid of this problem.. ? ?... i did not buy this game for no reason.. thnkz!


Try to clean the disk first with a soft cloth and get all the smudges out. If that doesn't work try it on another comptuer. if that computer can't read it either then you probably need a new disk, if that computer can read it create a new windows login on your computer and install it on that.


----------



## dorkdork

At the neighbourhood loading screen, I always get this message: "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate."

I have tried everything, and looked at a million message boards for other people with this problem. It seems it is never solved. Could it be a problem with my video card, a SiS650? I don't think it is T&L capable or something.

Although, if I go to the tutorial, it works. I don't see how the tutorial should work but the actual game doesn't, if it uses the same graphics, right? So does anyone have any new ideas that may actually solve this seemably unsolvable problem? I'd appreciate it as I've wasted so much time trying to solve this problem that it would help my mental health if I could actually get the game to work..


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dorkdork said:


> At the neighbourhood loading screen, I always get this message: "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate."
> 
> I have tried everything, and looked at a million message boards for other people with this problem. It seems it is never solved. Could it be a problem with my video card, a SiS650? I don't think it is T&L capable or something.
> 
> Although, if I go to the tutorial, it works. I don't see how the tutorial should work but the actual game doesn't, if it uses the same graphics, right? So does anyone have any new ideas that may actually solve this seemably unsolvable problem? I'd appreciate it as I've wasted so much time trying to solve this problem that it would help my mental health if I could actually get the game to work..


let me know all of your computer's stats. ram, cpu, make and manufacture, services packs installed, direct x version. you can find most of this out by going to start, run type in dxdiag.exe and hit ok.


----------



## dorkdork

Not sure how much of this is actually what you asked me for, but here ya go.

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: K7SOM+
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: AMD Duron(tm) Processor, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.2GHz
Memory: 480MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dorkdork said:


> Not sure how much of this is actually what you asked me for, but here ya go.
> 
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
> System Manufacturer: ECS
> System Model: K7SOM+
> BIOS: Default System BIOS
> Processor: AMD Duron(tm) Processor, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.2GHz
> Memory: 480MB RAM
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)


does this happen with every neighborhood or is it just one? have you tried re-installing? your system is on the low end and your graphics are even lower so that may be what's causing your problem. Have you tried to play any other game on this computer?


----------



## dorkdork

It happens with every neighbourhood, and I've tried reinstalling many times. I guess my computer isn't quite good enough for it, but do you have any idea why the tutorial works and the game doesn't? That doesn't make much sense to me... I haven't tried any other games that are as graphically demanding or whatnot as The Sims 2, just some games like Sim Theme Park.

And thanks for the quick reply. Like I said, my mental health appreciates it.


----------



## tomp101

hi, my sister has bought the sims 2 and has tried 2 install it several times but when she does this the installation pauses and comes up with a problem and says retry or cancel. any solutions 4this problem?
cheers


----------



## urhooked

Ok...I see alot of people are having similar issues. I recently got a new Harddrive, installed the OS (XP)...had everything up and running (after alot of glitches)...and the piece de resistance! installed my Sims2. Problem is, it crashes or locks up after maybe 10mins of gameplay. Either the screen blacks out.. or the monitor will re-initialize and turn white. I'll either have to reboot from the tower, or it will spontaneously reboot itself.

Now i have the ATI Radeon 7000 series, video card... I downloaded the catalyst driver package on the site, i removed all eroneous stuff from my systems tray, even ended processes like it recommended in the booklet! I have the new div x, all my drivers are otherwise up to date, even the ones for the motherboard...And its still crashing. I dont know what else to do! Any suggestions. This is the only game I play on the computer so im not sure if i would have a similar problem with other games. Im not a big gamer, this is the only game i like to play and i cant even do that! Im so upset. 

If someone has any other suggestions pleeeeease email me. Thank you!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dorkdork said:


> It happens with every neighbourhood, and I've tried reinstalling many times. I guess my computer isn't quite good enough for it, but do you have any idea why the tutorial works and the game doesn't? That doesn't make much sense to me... I haven't tried any other games that are as graphically demanding or whatnot as The Sims 2, just some games like Sim Theme Park.
> 
> And thanks for the quick reply. Like I said, my mental health appreciates it.


I really don't know what would cause that


----------



## Jackiefrost9

tomp101 said:


> hi, my sister has bought the sims 2 and has tried 2 install it several times but when she does this the installation pauses and comes up with a problem and says retry or cancel. any solutions 4this problem?
> cheers


When during the installation does it pause and do you have a dell?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

urhooked said:


> Ok...I see alot of people are having similar issues. I recently got a new Harddrive, installed the OS (XP)...had everything up and running (after alot of glitches)...and the piece de resistance! installed my Sims2. Problem is, it crashes or locks up after maybe 10mins of gameplay. Either the screen blacks out.. or the monitor will re-initialize and turn white. I'll either have to reboot from the tower, or it will spontaneously reboot itself.
> 
> Now i have the ATI Radeon 7000 series, video card... I downloaded the catalyst driver package on the site, i removed all eroneous stuff from my systems tray, even ended processes like it recommended in the booklet! I have the new div x, all my drivers are otherwise up to date, even the ones for the motherboard...And its still crashing. I dont know what else to do! Any suggestions. This is the only game I play on the computer so im not sure if i would have a similar problem with other games. Im not a big gamer, this is the only game i like to play and i cant even do that! Im so upset.
> 
> If someone has any other suggestions pleeeeease email me. Thank you!


Right after it crashes restart it and go into the bios and get the temperatures from there and tell me what they are.


----------



## urhooked

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Right after it crashes restart it and go into the bios and get the temperatures from there and tell me what they are.


I went into the bios here are the stats:

*Power: 44 celc/111 faren
System: 40 cel/104 faren
CPU: 35 cel/95 faren*
Also what came up when i rebooted was a send error report for windows...when i clicked send error this is what came up:

*Error caused by ATI Graphics Driver: no specific solution found

Thank you for submitting an error report.

Problem description

An unknown error occurred in ATI Graphics Driver, created by ATI® Technologies, Inc.*

It then told me to download the latest driver from either microsoft updates or ati. But i have the latest driver. Im not sure why this is occuring... Could i need a new graphics card?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

urhooked said:


> I went into the bios here are the stats:
> 
> *Power: 44 celc/111 faren
> System: 40 cel/104 faren
> CPU: 35 cel/95 faren*
> Also what came up when i rebooted was a send error report for windows...when i clicked send error this is what came up:
> 
> *Error caused by ATI Graphics Driver: no specific solution found
> 
> Thank you for submitting an error report.
> 
> Problem description
> 
> An unknown error occurred in ATI Graphics Driver, created by ATI® Technologies, Inc.*
> 
> It then told me to download the latest driver from either microsoft updates or ati. But i have the latest driver. Im not sure why this is occuring... Could i need a new graphics card?


Use this: http://www.drivercleaner.net to clean your existing driver completely.
Then download this driver from ATI:
https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

Also make sure your sims game is patched and you have all of the requirements for this driver.


----------



## urhooked

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Use this: http://www.drivercleaner.net to clean your existing driver completely.
> Then download this driver from ATI:
> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
> 
> Also make sure your sims game is patched and you have all of the requirements for this driver.


So far so good. I did what you told me, and tried playing last night, and I was playing for about 45mins-60mins...with no crashes. I'll keep an eye on it, and if I run into any other problems...I'll be back. LOL But thanks alot for the help! It's appreciated.


----------



## seihsif

I just want to say first that I have researched the internet to try and find my solution and am only posting here as a last resort cuz the people on here seem to know what they're talking about and i'm completely stumped.

I'm having the freezing problem whenever I try to play my new The Sims 2 Holiday Edition for PC. My computer is a little bit older with a P3 801mhz, 256MB of ram and an ati radeon 7000. i'm having trouble troubleshooting because for one thing, i don't know if my graphics card falls under the VE series, it's a Radeon 7000 evil wizard. also, i upgraded to windows xp recently and the box that my graphics card came in (when i got it a year ago) does not say it has windows xp support, altho i've only had this freezing problem once before (with my itunes visualizer) it has never given me any other problems. so, i'm wondering if the game is freezing because of one of those two things. or is it maybe cuz my processor isn't fast enough? i've got plenty of hard drive space (2 hard drives to be exact) and they aren't hankered down with anything but 13 gigs of music, so please please if anyone has any ideas i would be most grateful. i haven't been able to find any updates for my graphics card or anything like that and i don't want to spend a ton of money on new hardware if there's a quick solution...i just want to play that blasted game!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

urhooked said:


> So far so good. I did what you told me, and tried playing last night, and I was playing for about 45mins-60mins...with no crashes. I'll keep an eye on it, and if I run into any other problems...I'll be back. LOL But thanks alot for the help! It's appreciated.


You're welcome i'm glad that seems to have worked.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

seihsif said:


> I just want to say first that I have researched the internet to try and find my solution and am only posting here as a last resort cuz the people on here seem to know what they're talking about and i'm completely stumped.
> 
> I'm having the freezing problem whenever I try to play my new The Sims 2 Holiday Edition for PC. My computer is a little bit older with a P3 801mhz, 256MB of ram and an ati radeon 7000. i'm having trouble troubleshooting because for one thing, i don't know if my graphics card falls under the VE series, it's a Radeon 7000 evil wizard. also, i upgraded to windows xp recently and the box that my graphics card came in (when i got it a year ago) does not say it has windows xp support, altho i've only had this freezing problem once before (with my itunes visualizer) it has never given me any other problems. so, i'm wondering if the game is freezing because of one of those two things. or is it maybe cuz my processor isn't fast enough? i've got plenty of hard drive space (2 hard drives to be exact) and they aren't hankered down with anything but 13 gigs of music, so please please if anyone has any ideas i would be most grateful. i haven't been able to find any updates for my graphics card or anything like that and i don't want to spend a ton of money on new hardware if there's a quick solution...i just want to play that blasted game!


Please be more specific about your problem, when does it freeze and any error messages?


----------



## seihsif

sorry, guess i left out the most important part. it freezes right as it's loading, it'll go through the "EA Games" part of loading, sometimes it'll get a little further, and then freeze up and i'll just have to turn off the computer and turn it back on. no error messages.

i've tried everything i can think of-the sims patch, downloading ati catalyst crew, uninstalling/reinstalling the game, uninstalling/reinstalling my graphics card and driver, driver cleaning, trying to open it w/ -w and -nosound (altho that didn't even work)...i'm stumped....


----------



## Jackiefrost9

seihsif said:


> sorry, guess i left out the most important part. it freezes right as it's loading, it'll go through the "EA Games" part of loading, sometimes it'll get a little further, and then freeze up and i'll just have to turn off the computer and turn it back on. no error messages.
> 
> i've tried everything i can think of-the sims patch, downloading ati catalyst crew, uninstalling/reinstalling the game, uninstalling/reinstalling my graphics card and driver, driver cleaning, trying to open it w/ -w and -nosound (altho that didn't even work)...i'm stumped....


how long have you waited for it to load? with a computer like that it could take a very long time if it works at all.


----------



## TwistedHope

Hey all! I have searched everywhere to find an answer to my problem and haven't found one yet. I was just wondering if there is some type of common problem that could be causing my Sims 2 DVD Edition to not run on my computer. The Bonus Disk included runs fine, of course, but the game doesn't even get recognized by my DVD Drive. It doesn't even sound like its spinning or trying to load, instead it just makes a weird ticking noise, which totally flips me out because I've never seen such a thing. The funny thing is I know it's not the disc because it runs perfectly fine on my desktop computer (im trying to get it running on my laptop) and my laptop has 10x better specs, weird. Anyways, I was wondering if any of you have run across this problem before. Any help is most appreciated.

Thanks in Advance,
Matt


----------



## Jackiefrost9

TwistedHope said:


> Hey all! I have searched everywhere to find an answer to my problem and haven't found one yet. I was just wondering if there is some type of common problem that could be causing my Sims 2 DVD Edition to not run on my computer. The Bonus Disk included runs fine, of course, but the game doesn't even get recognized by my DVD Drive. It doesn't even sound like its spinning or trying to load, instead it just makes a weird ticking noise, which totally flips me out because I've never seen such a thing. The funny thing is I know it's not the disc because it runs perfectly fine on my desktop computer (im trying to get it running on my laptop) and my laptop has 10x better specs, weird. Anyways, I was wondering if any of you have run across this problem before. Any help is most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in Advance,
> Matt


and you're sure you have a dvd drive?


----------



## TwistedHope

I'm a Software Engineer, yes, I am sure I have a DVD Drive. But I used a workaround that I just thought of and it worked. I just ripped the DVD onto my desktop and since I have a network, just sent the files to my laptop, where from there, I was able to install the game perfectly. Then I simply installed a no-cd patch and voila! If anyone else runs into my problem I would suggest using the same method I did. Thanks for the attempted help Jackiefrost9.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

TwistedHope said:


> I'm a Software Engineer, yes, I am sure I have a DVD Drive. But I used a workaround that I just thought of and it worked. I just ripped the DVD onto my desktop and since I have a network, just sent the files to my laptop, where from there, I was able to install the game perfectly. Then I simply installed a no-cd patch and voila! If anyone else runs into my problem I would suggest using the same method I did. Thanks for the attempted help Jackiefrost9.


lol i was just making sure. I've heard of other people using that methode but never with this type of problem. glad you fixed it though.


----------



## dragonslime3

hi i installed the Sims 2 alright which plays fine. But when i come to install University and Nightlife they go through the instaltion ok. Then when it gets to the Update bit at the end it says insert Sims 2 CD 4 which i do. Then after i click ok i get an error which says "Update did not complete successfully. installation will now terminate" PLEASE TELL ME HOW I CAN INSTALL MY EXPANSION PACKS.


----------



## priyanka

*I'm currently about to purchase a Dell Inspiron 600m laptop. I need to know whether the Sims2 game will run on it with the following settings:*
Genuine Windows® XP Home
1GB DDR SDRAM 2 Dimms
80GB 5400rpm Hard Drive
24X CD Burner/DVD Combo Drive

*Besides all that, I was wondering which of the following video cards I should choose for the Sims2 game to run nicely:*
Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 64MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 64MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 32MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 32MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 64MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 64MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 32MB Video
Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 32MB Video

*Please, I am in much need of help from all you gaming savvy people  Enlighten me!*


----------



## dragonslime3

As long as you get a Video card that will run a 32mb game and you get 256mb RAM then you should be fine.

Sims 2 Specification
OS: Windows 98/2000/ME/XP
Processor:800 MHz (Intel Pentium 3 or higher)
Memory:256 RAM
Hard Drive: 3.5GB
CD-DVD: 8 SPEED
VIDEO CARD:32MB T&L*because the game requires a transform and Lighting Video card.
Sound Card: Direct X 9.0 Compatible 
DIRECT X:Version 9
INPUT: Keyboard, Mouse

So as long as you have these then the game should run smoothly for you


----------



## priyanka

Do any of the choices that I listed up there seem to be better for the Sims2 game? I need to make a really good choice because once the card is installed, there is no way to change it or upgrade it without taking apart the whole motherboard. Also, I have been reading a lot of "horror" cases (atleast they're horrible to me lol) that even with all the system requirements met, the Sims2 game doesn't work on laptops. Is there any insight to that? I really don't want to buy a $1000 laptop that doesn't even work with my favorite game.


----------



## dragonslime3

Did you use your version of the sims2 before on another computer.
If so do you know how to solve my current problem


I installed my sims 2 game which works and runs fine. but on the nightlife and university instalation it goes through the installation but when it comes to the insert CD 4 and update 
at the end it says "Update not successfull. Installation will now terminate" why is this?? plz can someone help as i want to play my expansions packs.


----------



## A-Town05

I've been trying to play the Sims 2 for a while now, i finaly got it running, but the Frame rate is too slow plus i can't getting Lighting or Shadow Effects to work. I bought more RAM (Memory) *512MB* in addintion to my *480MB*. I now have *992MB of RAM *and its *STILL SLOW.* I don't know if i need a new *Video Card *or a new *CPU*. Here are MY Computer Specs.

*Computer Specs*
*OS:Windows XP Home Edition (5.1 Build)
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.0GHz
Memory: 992MB RAM
System: Sony Vaio
Direct X Version: DirectX 9.0c
Video Card: SiS 650 
Total Memory: 32.0MB
DAC Type: Internal
Current Display Model: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)*


----------



## the_sinner

Hey! I'm new here, I found this forum while searching for help with my The Sims 2...

I bought The Sims 2 in 2004 and till last Christmas, it's was working right. I don't know if it matches with the fact that I formated my PC, but... The Sims 2 is working like...  I don't know what happened but the image is like a disco! It's like... "Winking"? the image is blurry and the colors are always changing like... blue turns red and everything is divided in squares! The rest is working fine. Can you help me with this? 



PLEEEEAAASEEEEE I can't live without TS2!!!!!:down:


----------



## dragonslime3

I installed my sims 2 game which works and runs fine. but on the nightlife and university instalation it goes through the installation but when it comes to the insert CD 4 and update 
at the end it says "Update not successfull. Installation will now terminate" why is this?? plz can someone help as i want to play my expansions packs.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

priyanka said:


> *I'm currently about to purchase a Dell Inspiron 600m laptop. I need to know whether the Sims2 game will run on it with the following settings:*
> Genuine Windows® XP Home
> 1GB DDR SDRAM 2 Dimms
> 80GB 5400rpm Hard Drive
> 24X CD Burner/DVD Combo Drive
> 
> *Besides all that, I was wondering which of the following video cards I should choose for the Sims2 game to run nicely:*
> Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 64MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 64MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 32MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 32MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 64MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 64MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 32MB Video
> Celeron® M Processor 360(1.40 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in XGA 32MB Video
> 
> *Please, I am in much need of help from all you gaming savvy people  Enlighten me!*


go for this one:
Celeron® M Processor 370(1.50 GHz/400MHz FSB) 14.1-in SXGA+ 64MB Video

that should be able to run it just fine.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dragonslime3 said:


> Did you use your version of the sims2 before on another computer.
> If so do you know how to solve my current problem
> 
> I installed my sims 2 game which works and runs fine. but on the nightlife and university instalation it goes through the installation but when it comes to the insert CD 4 and update
> at the end it says "Update not successfull. Installation will now terminate" why is this?? plz can someone help as i want to play my expansions packs.


I told you this in the PM too but let's keep it on the forum in the open. Were you connected to the internet when this happened?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

A-Town05 said:


> I've been trying to play the Sims 2 for a while now, i finaly got it running, but the Frame rate is too slow plus i can't getting Lighting or Shadow Effects to work. I bought more RAM (Memory) *512MB* in addintion to my *480MB*. I now have *992MB of RAM *and its *STILL SLOW.* I don't know if i need a new *Video Card *or a new *CPU*. Here are MY Computer Specs.
> 
> *Computer Specs*
> *OS:Windows XP Home Edition (5.1 Build)
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.0GHz
> Memory: 992MB RAM
> System: Sony Vaio
> Direct X Version: DirectX 9.0c
> Video Card: SiS 650
> Total Memory: 32.0MB
> DAC Type: Internal
> Current Display Model: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)*


definately new video card.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

the_sinner said:


> Hey! I'm new here, I found this forum while searching for help with my The Sims 2...
> 
> I bought The Sims 2 in 2004 and till last Christmas, it's was working right. I don't know if it matches with the fact that I formated my PC, but... The Sims 2 is working like...  I don't know what happened but the image is like a disco! It's like... "Winking"? the image is blurry and the colors are always changing like... blue turns red and everything is divided in squares! The rest is working fine. Can you help me with this?
> 
> PLEEEEAAASEEEEE I can't live without TS2!!!!!:down:


What video card do you have?


----------



## Goofyreen

I get to play sims for about 20 min before the entire computer just shuts down to the point that I have to unplug to restart. I've updated everything except xp sp2, downloaded patch and shutdown all background programs. I have an Intel Pentium 4 1.80 GHz with 512 Ram, and 128 DRR ATI Radeon 9800 pro. If it helps at all I can run Doom3 on medium grafics with no problems.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

By "Shuts down" do you mean freezes?


----------



## the_sinner

Hey Jackiefrost... That's Nvidia geforce 2 mx/mx400


----------



## Goofyreen

By shutdown I mean the computer acts like you've turned it off. The only way in which it is diff is of course I didn't power down and the green light on the front of the CPU stays on until you unplug it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

the_sinner said:


> Hey Jackiefrost... That's Nvidia geforce 2 mx/mx400


Go here to get driver cleaner:
http://www.drivercleaner.net/professional.html
Use that to remove your current video card driver and reboot when you're done.
Then go here:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.98.html
And install that driver, reboot again.

Also make sure you have direct x 9.0c


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Goofyreen said:


> By shutdown I mean the computer acts like you've turned it off. The only way in which it is diff is of course I didn't power down and the green light on the front of the CPU stays on until you unplug it.


Set the sims on lowest graphics and see if it still happens.


----------



## bocian

http://tiny.pl/mjwq <- for me the best mod ever ;]


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bocian said:


> http://tiny.pl/mjwq <- for me the best mod ever ;]


yeah... what a great mod.... now go away.


----------



## setsuna_x

It says that a 'Geforce 2' video card will work, but will a 'Geforce2 Go' video card work?


My game installed properly and everything, but it crashes(the program) a few minutes after it boots up. Is it because of the video card?


----------



## Goofyreen

Okay turning the grafics to low seemed to work could this mean that I need a larger power supply? My current one is 450.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

setsuna_x said:


> It says that a 'Geforce 2' video card will work, but will a 'Geforce2 Go' video card work?
> 
> My game installed properly and everything, but it crashes(the program) a few minutes after it boots up. Is it because of the video card?


well do you get any error message when it crashes?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Goofyreen said:


> Okay turning the grafics to low seemed to work could this mean that I need a larger power supply? My current one is 450.


No, it means your current video card just can't handle it on high settings.


----------



## setsuna_x

Jackiefrost9 said:


> well do you get any error message when it crashes?


It just said that it crashed and had to shut down. I un-installed it yesterday and later this week, was going to try installing it again and hoping it would work :/


----------



## karazykris

Okay, I was reading through the forum, and only made it to about page 4 when I decided to post my own little "I NEED HELP" call.

So here's the problem...

I recieved the Sims 2 about two years ago, installed it on all three of my computers, and played happily for about a year 'till just a few months ago. It had been uninstalled from all the computers because we had updated them to Windows XP. Now, every time I try to install it on any one of the computers, I get to 17% when a box pops up saying something about

"TData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package".

I saw another post with the same problem, but

1) Mine's not new... therefore no return policy.
2) I would really rather not purchase a new one, *is there any way to fix this without having to result in buying a new one?*

Just to get ahead of things, thanks for any and all help.

P.S. My CD isn't in top condition... but it's usable. *Do you think that if I downloaded an illegal version, installed the game, then used my CD, it would fix my problem*?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

karazykris said:


> Okay, I was reading through the forum, and only made it to about page 4 when I decided to post my own little "I NEED HELP" call.
> 
> So here's the problem...
> 
> I recieved the Sims 2 about two years ago, installed it on all three of my computers, and played happily for about a year 'till just a few months ago. It had been uninstalled from all the computers because we had updated them to Windows XP. Now, every time I try to install it on any one of the computers, I get to 17% when a box pops up saying something about
> 
> "TData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package".
> 
> I saw another post with the same problem, but
> 
> 1) Mine's not new... therefore no return policy.
> 2) I would really rather not purchase a new one, *is there any way to fix this without having to result in buying a new one?*
> 
> Just to get ahead of things, thanks for any and all help.
> 
> P.S. My CD isn't in top condition... but it's usable. *Do you think that if I downloaded an illegal version, installed the game, then used my CD, it would fix my problem*?


try it, it might work.


----------



## karazykris

Okay, so I was trying to fufill my own suggestion. Problem is, where do I find an illegal download? 

I've been looking around, using Google... but basically all I've found are forums, which don't help me much. Gah...

Feedback is appreciated!


----------



## roxychikk

wenever i try to instasll the sims my computer freezes! it is so annoying ! nothing comes up it just freezes! PLZ HELP!


----------



## A-Town05

A-Town05 said:


> I've been trying to play the Sims 2 for a while now, i finaly got it running, but the Frame rate is too slow plus i can't getting Lighting or Shadow Effects to work. I bought more RAM (Memory) *512MB* in addintion to my *480MB*. I now have *992MB of RAM *and its *STILL SLOW.* I don't know if i need a new *Video Card *or a new *CPU*. Here are MY Computer Specs.
> 
> *Computer Specs*
> *OS:Windows XP Home Edition (5.1 Build)
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.0GHz
> Memory: 992MB RAM
> System: Sony Vaio
> Direct X Version: DirectX 9.0c
> Video Card: SiS 650
> Total Memory: 32.0MB
> DAC Type: Internal
> Current Display Model: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)*


The Card I ordered was a Nvidia 6600 GT 128MB AGP, will that be enought to run sims 2?


----------



## mizzchel

can anyone help me im havin problems with the updating feature on my sims 2 . Everytime i try to update it says insert disc 4 which i do then it doesnt do anything, then it says insert the correct cd i have also tried installing my expansion packs but as soon as the updater comes on it terminates 
PLEASE HELP x


----------



## Jackiefrost9

roxychikk said:


> wenever i try to instasll the sims my computer freezes! it is so annoying ! nothing comes up it just freezes! PLZ HELP!


Tell me about your computer... RAM, cpu speed, hard drive space, video card, who made it, ect. And tell me where it freezes


----------



## Jackiefrost9

karazykris said:


> Okay, so I was trying to fufill my own suggestion. Problem is, where do I find an illegal download?
> 
> I've been looking around, using Google... but basically all I've found are forums, which don't help me much. Gah...
> 
> Feedback is appreciated!


You'll have to use some p2p (peer to peer) program like kazaa, bear share, lime wire, etc.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

A-Town05 said:


> The Card I ordered was a Nvidia 6600 GT 128MB AGP, will that be enought to run sims 2?


yup


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mizzchel said:


> can anyone help me im havin problems with the updating feature on my sims 2 . Everytime i try to update it says insert disc 4 which i do then it doesnt do anything, then it says insert the correct cd i have also tried installing my expansion packs but as soon as the updater comes on it terminates
> PLEASE HELP x


After a google search it seems that other people have solved this problem by making an mdf image of the 4th disk and using an emulator to run it, and if that doesn't work then i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## A-Town05

A-Town05 said:


> I've been trying to play the Sims 2 for a while now, i finaly got it running, but the Frame rate is too slow plus i can't getting Lighting or Shadow Effects to work. I bought more RAM (Memory) *512MB* in addintion to my *480MB*. I now have *992MB of RAM *and its *STILL SLOW.* I don't know if i need a new *Video Card *or a new *CPU*. Here are MY Computer Specs.
> 
> *Computer Specs*
> *OS:Windows XP Home Edition (5.1 Build)
> Processor: Intel Pentium 4 2.0GHz
> Memory: 1028MB RAM
> System: Sony Vaio
> Direct X Version: DirectX 9.0c
> Video Card: Geforce 6600 GT
> Total Memory: 128.0MB
> DAC Type: Internal
> Current Display Model: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)*


The Game is working faster and better since i got the Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT, but the grahpics look distorted and deformed, like strings are attached to the sims legs and the items also looked deformed. I've went everywhere to find a soultion, does anyone have a soultion?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

A-Town05 said:


> The Game is working faster and better since i got the Nvidia Geforce 6600 GT, but the grahpics look distorted and deformed, like strings are attached to the sims legs and the items also looked deformed. I've went everywhere to find a soultion, does anyone have a soultion?


Are you sure you installed the right driver?


----------



## dlowen

ok when I insert disc 1 it installs perfectlly fine up until 23%

file: TSData\Control\control1.dat

a window pops up and tells me to "Please insert disk number 2"
I put in the second disc, and press ok, but it seems that it doesn't even think the disc is in there. what should I do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

do you have a dell?


----------



## imran257

Guys,

It started 2 weeks ago after I started to try out some cheats. If I'm not mistaken, it's the boolProp cheat. Now whenever my sim gets a promotion for their careers, the dialog box doesn't pop-up on the top-right corner. To makes matters worst, if a sim reaches their lifetime career goal, nothing happens.  

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Jackiefrost9

imran257 said:


> Guys,
> 
> It started 2 weeks ago after I started to try out some cheats. If I'm not mistaken, it's the boolProp cheat. Now whenever my sim gets a promotion for their careers, the dialog box doesn't pop-up on the top-right corner. To makes matters worst, if a sim reaches their lifetime career goal, nothing happens.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


i have no idea. try to google the problem and see if anything comes up.


----------



## dlowen

Jackiefrost9 said:


> do you have a dell?


yes I do.


----------



## Ashton1234

I need help!!!!whenever i play the sims 2 it cuts off on the splash screen.To be more specific on the splash screen when it gets to genetic modifiers or something it cuts off and says system error and says that the application will now terminate i installed directx 5 times and i reinstalled it 4 times may somebody help me with this problem!!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I posted this already for dells:
> http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


Already posted it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ashton1234 said:


> I need help!!!!whenever i play the sims 2 it cuts off on the splash screen.To be more specific on the splash screen when it gets to genetic modifiers or something it cuts off and says system error and says that the application will now terminate i installed directx 5 times and i reinstalled it 4 times may somebody help me with this problem!!!!


it would be helpful if you listed your computer's specs. Ram, cpu speed, video card, ect.


----------



## A-Town05

I lately bought the Sims 2 and I have problems with my graphics. With the old graphics driver the game crashes and my computer restarts. Now I installed the latest drivers and this problem seems to be solved however I have another one. The ground is patchy with like water and fast lines or triangles come out of the sims and objects. Is there a way to solve this problem. This are my specs:

Nvidia 6600 GT
CPU: P4 2.0GHZ
Ram : 1GB
Windows XP Home Edition
Service Pack 2


----------



## Asgrahim

Hi there folks.

My girlfrind is possessed by this game and now, two of her created famolies has disappered.
She saved the game, shut it down, and when she started to play again, they were just gone, the kids that had moved out of the house were still there, but the house they grew up in and the rest of their family is missing, without a trace in-game.

Anybody knows why this may happen, and if so, can I get them back somehow?

Thanks at advance, appreicate any kind of sane response.

//Asgrahim.


----------



## Phleef!

Well, my problem is, I have The Sims2, Uni and Nightlife and I lurve my cheats. After recently uninstalling and removing all the REG HKEY blah de blah stuff from my PC and reinstalling Uni, I found that the bool prop cheat worked. All I did then, was install Nightlife, and then the bool prop cheat didn't work. I was incensed! What went wrong?

May I add that after I had uninstalled and re-installed, no mods or custom content were on my pc what so ever.

WHAT WENT WRONG?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Asgrahim said:


> Hi there folks.
> 
> My girlfrind is possessed by this game and now, two of her created famolies has disappered.
> She saved the game, shut it down, and when she started to play again, they were just gone, the kids that had moved out of the house were still there, but the house they grew up in and the rest of their family is missing, without a trace in-game.
> 
> Anybody knows why this may happen, and if so, can I get them back somehow?
> 
> Thanks at advance, appreicate any kind of sane response.
> 
> //Asgrahim.


i have no idea, maybe she deleted them on accident, maybe someone else messed with thme.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Phleef! said:


> Well, my problem is, I have The Sims2, Uni and Nightlife and I lurve my cheats. After recently uninstalling and removing all the REG HKEY blah de blah stuff from my PC and reinstalling Uni, I found that the bool prop cheat worked. All I did then, was install Nightlife, and then the bool prop cheat didn't work. I was incensed! What went wrong?
> 
> May I add that after I had uninstalled and re-installed, no mods or custom content were on my pc what so ever.
> 
> WHAT WENT WRONG?


Install nightlife and then university in that order and see if it will work


----------



## Kormos

Hi, please help me...
I am unable to install expansion packs. I started with The Sims 2 University, I followed the instruction not to install in the same folder as where The Sims 2 is to prevent overwrite etc etc.
When the installation of the expansion pack is complete, the program is checking if there is everything ok with the previous installation, and than I get this error message: *"The Sims 2 is not installed or improperly installed on your machine. Please install or reinstall The Sims 2."* I uninstalled and reinstalled The Sims 2 ... nothing happened, the same error message keeps popping up. And after I get this error message, the expansion pack immediately uninstalls itself...from 100% to 0...
I install them on my D:\ drive (as C:\ doesn't have so much empty space) but this should not be the problem right? I created a separate folder for them called EA GAMES... and there are also separate folders here for The Sims 2 and The Sims 2 University. So you see I really did everything by the book..
I really don't know what's going on, please help.
Thank you!


----------



## ieatbabies

Kormos said:


> Hi, please help me...
> I am unable to install expansion packs. I started with The Sims 2 University, I followed the instruction not to install in the same folder as where The Sims 2 is to prevent overwrite etc etc.
> When the installation of the expansion pack is complete, the program is checking if there is everything ok with the previous installation, and than I get this error message: *"The Sims 2 is not installed or improperly installed on your machine. Please install or reinstall The Sims 2."* I uninstalled and reinstalled The Sims 2 ... nothing happened, the same error message keeps popping up. And after I get this error message, the expansion pack immediately uninstalls itself...from 100% to 0...
> I install them on my D:\ drive (as C:\ doesn't have so much empty space) but this should not be the problem right? I created a separate folder for them called EA GAMES... and there are also separate folders here for The Sims 2 and The Sims 2 University. So you see I really did everything by the book..
> I really don't know what's going on, please help.
> Thank you!


Try to move some files from your C:\ drive to D:\ and then try installing your files there and see if that works


----------



## Asgrahim

Jackiefrost9 said:


> i have no idea, maybe she deleted them on accident, maybe someone else messed with thme.


thats the problem, she haven't deleted them, that's for sure, those families are her life and no one else has access to the computer...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Asgrahim said:


> thats the problem, she haven't deleted them, that's for sure, those families are her life and no one else has access to the computer...


check every lot and if you can't find them i think you're out of luck.


----------



## Asgrahim

Jackiefrost9 said:


> check every lot and if you can't find them i think you're out of luck.


already done that, several times :S.
darn... well, thanks anyway.


----------



## thecorn

Ok, this is really weird and annoying, and I have tried several differant things to get rid of this glitch. When a woman in my house is trying to have a baby, it goes through the cut scene, and all that, but after the baby is born, the game goes a little screwy. Instead of allowing me to name the kid, it assigns it the name of Baby Boy, or Baby Girl. Immediatley after the cut scene, the mom puts the baby down, and I can't interact with the kid, the crib, or any other baby-related item. Also, I can't enter the buy or build modes, nor can I exit the game (or go the the neighborhood). I have tried several things, including moving my Sims into a differant house, but the same thing happens. Please help me, this is getting very annoying.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Asgrahim said:


> already done that, several times :S.
> darn... well, thanks anyway.


sorry but i can't think of anything else.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

thecorn said:


> Ok, this is really weird and annoying, and I have tried several differant things to get rid of this glitch. When a woman in my house is trying to have a baby, it goes through the cut scene, and all that, but after the baby is born, the game goes a little screwy. Instead of allowing me to name the kid, it assigns it the name of Baby Boy, or Baby Girl. Immediatley after the cut scene, the mom puts the baby down, and I can't interact with the kid, the crib, or any other baby-related item. Also, I can't enter the buy or build modes, nor can I exit the game (or go the the neighborhood). I have tried several things, including moving my Sims into a differant house, but the same thing happens. Please help me, this is getting very annoying.


have you tried re-installing it?


----------



## thecorn

I would have done that, but my CDs aren't available, so I can't really re-install it. But, if I did that later on, would I need to backup my families before uninstalling it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

thecorn said:


> I would have done that, but my CDs aren't available, so I can't really re-install it. But, if I did that later on, would I need to backup my families before uninstalling it?


I think it asks you if you want to keep them when you uninstall it.


----------



## demosthenes0

karazykris said:


> Okay, I was reading through the forum, and only made it to about page 4 when I decided to post my own little "I NEED HELP" call.
> 
> So here's the problem...
> 
> I recieved the Sims 2 about two years ago, installed it on all three of my computers, and played happily for about a year 'till just a few months ago. It had been uninstalled from all the computers because we had updated them to Windows XP. Now, every time I try to install it on any one of the computers, I get to 17% when a box pops up saying something about
> 
> "TData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package".


*
I HAVE THE SOLUTION!!! *

I have been working on this for hours!!! It's an outdated audio driver. I went to HP, so go to your computer manufaturer, and look for updates. I have a Conexant AC audio link on a HP notebook. My driver was from 2002. After I updated it I noticed it was still 2002, then I went to link "update driver" and let windows find it, and it installed and restarted... Then when I tried Sims 2 install again I was soooo happy to see it get past 18% -- checked the driver again and it's 2004.

I guess sometimes you need to manually update the driver?? It has to be a audio driver since it's under the Sound folder, but I tried a million other things before I figured it out!!!

HOPE I saved somebody some time!!!


----------



## Couriant

duyyek said:


> hello i am trying to play sims open for business. ...


As stated in your own thread, we do not support any software that was illegally obtained. Please do not ask for this help or the administrators would make your visits here stop


----------



## AngelGirl06

Hey!
I have the sims 2, the sims2 university and the sims 2 nightlife installed....yesterday it was working very good, but today when I tried to play, I insered the nightlife cd1, and a message box appeared: please ensure The Sims 2 Nightlife disc is in the drive, select OK and restart the application. But it was already inside....it's the first time to arrive to me !!!
I tried so many things but it didn't work! I even tried to insert the university disc!
Pleaaaaaaaseee help!!!!


----------



## AngelGirl06

thecorn said:


> I would have done that, but my CDs aren't available, so I can't really re-install it. But, if I did that later on, would I need to backup my families before uninstalling it?


Instead of re-installing, you could try sims cheats....there's a cheat that can make you rename any of your family members: while you're playing, click on ctrl, then shift, then c .
A little gray box will appear on the screen. Write inside: boolProp testingCheatsEnabled true
This cheat is great!!:up: You can use it to: make their aspiration full, have all the skills, rename them, ...
You can try it!


----------



## AngelGirl06

Asgrahim said:


> Hi there folks.
> 
> My girlfrind is possessed by this game and now, two of her created famolies has disappered.
> She saved the game, shut it down, and when she started to play again, they were just gone, the kids that had moved out of the house were still there, but the house they grew up in and the rest of their family is missing, without a trace in-game.
> 
> Anybody knows why this may happen, and if so, can I get them back somehow?
> 
> Thanks at advance, appreicate any kind of sane response.
> 
> //Asgrahim.


Hey!
Did she just save it and shut it down or save and quit and then shut it down?
Because I had that problem before, when I was saving only it wasn't working and I never knew what was the problem, s I used to quit and then when they're asking me if I wanted to save I just click yes.


----------



## Couriant

AngelGirl06 said:


> Hey!
> I have the sims 2, the sims2 university and the sims 2 nightlife installed....yesterday it was working very good, but today when I tried to play, I insered the nightlife cd1, and a message box appeared: please ensure The Sims 2 Nightlife disc is in the drive, select OK and restart the application. But it was already inside....it's the first time to arrive to me !!!
> I tried so many things but it didn't work! I even tried to insert the university disc!
> Pleaaaaaaaseee help!!!!


Maybe you need the second CD if there is one? Also if you ahve CD emluator software, you may want to disable it because it may interfere with the loading.


----------



## frostgiant

I having problems playing the sims 2 and hope you can help.
PC Spec's -- 
1 GB Atlon CPU
20 GB HD
382 RAM
GainWard Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
Up-to-date Nvidia drivers

I can load the game ok but when i start it goes past the EA Logo intro fine but then flickering horizontal colours lines will appear on the display . sometimes it will go to the menu and when i chick on anything the lines will re-appear like when a TV station it not tuned properly.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

frostgiant said:


> I having problems playing the sims 2 and hope you can help.
> PC Spec's --
> 1 GB Atlon CPU
> 20 GB HD
> 382 RAM
> GainWard Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
> Up-to-date Nvidia drivers
> 
> I can load the game ok but when i start it goes past the EA Logo intro fine but then flickering horizontal colours lines will appear on the display . sometimes it will go to the menu and when i chick on anything the lines will re-appear like when a TV station it not tuned properly.
> 
> Any Ideas?


try to turn the graphics down. if that doesn't help use driver cleaner to completely remove your video driver and then install a new one fresh.


----------



## Volklore

Hi! I succesfully installed The Sims 2 but when i run the game, and when i create some character, the pictures on the tabs on the lower left of the screen, the picture of the created character doesn't show. Another problem is when I'm saving the game, the game freezes. I bought both the Special DVD Edition and the VCD Edition, the dvd didnt work before but the vcd worked, but when i tried to install it again, I experienced this problem. I asked some technical support from some professionals but they can't seem to find the problem. They say that my computer is fine, maybe you guys can help me. Since then, STILL I'M EXPERIENCING THIS PROBLEM... HELP!! 

My computer:
Miscosoft Windows XP
Professional Version 2002
Service Pack 1

Intel(R) Pentuim (R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
2.60GHz
512MB of Ram 74.5GB of Disk Size


----------



## aggylonghorn

when i try to install university, it gets to about 68% and then says "An error occured when attempting to copy D:\TSBin\TS2UPD.exe from the media." i've tried several things including uninstalling the sims 2, reinsalling and then trying university. i tried downloading the sims 2 patch and then installing university. nothing works! i've had this game for almost a year and have not been able to play my game once. this is by far the most helpful forum i have run across!!!
specs: amd athlon 64 processor 3200 +, 412mb memory and 80gb hard drive, ATI radeon xpress 200m, 366mb used 878 available
i never had any problems with the sims 2 installation or game. except it would crash when i went to one specific house under the construct mode thing. when i bought this computer i specifically told them i want to be able to play games like the sims 2, so i dont think its anything wrong with my computer. am i going to have to buy another cd? and if i borrow my friends to install it and then use mine to play it would that work or mess it up really bad? thanks!


----------



## nu4

In my sims2 game the parent of a toddler put her child on the potty but he wont get off and i think hes frozen. Because the parent has to watch him on the potty she stays there but is still moving and is not frozen, theres another person in the house and i can control him but even when i try to stop the mum and toddler from doing what there doing they wont move this is affecting there mood realy badly.Is there anyone who can suggest what to do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Volklore said:


> Hi! I succesfully installed The Sims 2 but when i run the game, and when i create some character, the pictures on the tabs on the lower left of the screen, the picture of the created character doesn't show. Another problem is when I'm saving the game, the game freezes. I bought both the Special DVD Edition and the VCD Edition, the dvd didnt work before but the vcd worked, but when i tried to install it again, I experienced this problem. I asked some technical support from some professionals but they can't seem to find the problem. They say that my computer is fine, maybe you guys can help me. Since then, STILL I'M EXPERIENCING THIS PROBLEM... HELP!!
> 
> My computer:
> Miscosoft Windows XP
> Professional Version 2002
> Service Pack 1
> 
> Intel(R) Pentuim (R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz
> 2.60GHz
> 512MB of Ram 74.5GB of Disk Size


when you're saving the game how long do you wait for it to unfreeze


----------



## Jackiefrost9

aggylonghorn said:


> when i try to install university, it gets to about 68% and then says "An error occured when attempting to copy D:\TSBin\TS2UPD.exe from the media." i've tried several things including uninstalling the sims 2, reinsalling and then trying university. i tried downloading the sims 2 patch and then installing university. nothing works! i've had this game for almost a year and have not been able to play my game once. this is by far the most helpful forum i have run across!!!
> specs: amd athlon 64 processor 3200 +, 412mb memory and 80gb hard drive, ATI radeon xpress 200m, 366mb used 878 available
> i never had any problems with the sims 2 installation or game. except it would crash when i went to one specific house under the construct mode thing. when i bought this computer i specifically told them i want to be able to play games like the sims 2, so i dont think its anything wrong with my computer. am i going to have to buy another cd? and if i borrow my friends to install it and then use mine to play it would that work or mess it up really bad? thanks!


look at the cd and see if there are any scratches on it, if it looks bad try to clean it but if it doesn't work after that you might need a new one


----------



## Jackiefrost9

nu4 said:


> In my sims2 game the parent of a toddler put her child on the potty but he wont get off and i think hes frozen. Because the parent has to watch him on the potty she stays there but is still moving and is not frozen, theres another person in the house and i can control him but even when i try to stop the mum and toddler from doing what there doing they wont move this is affecting there mood realy badly.Is there anyone who can suggest what to do?


just sounds like a glitch to me. i'd say wait till one dies... but i don't think you can do anything about it. well i guess you could try the move anything cheat and try to delete the toilet


----------



## Volklore

Jackiefrost9 said:


> when you're saving the game how long do you wait for it to unfreeze


my computer freezes, cant even use Ctrl+Alt+Delete. My computer hangs  and when I create some characters, the games starts to crash and when I use them and save, my computer freezes again!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Volklore said:


> my computer freezes, cant even use Ctrl+Alt+Delete. My computer hangs  and when I create some characters, the games starts to crash and when I use them and save, my computer freezes again!!


if you wait sometimes it will unfreeze


----------



## Volklore

Jackiefrost9 said:


> if you wait sometimes it will unfreeze


how bout my problem when creating my characters?? There are no pictures on their character tabs on the lower left side of the screen, plus on the loading screen when im using those created families, their are no family picture!!


----------



## jaguar83

Hi everyone,

I've got the Sims 2 (and actually bought a new computer for it because my laptop was just too slow) and yesterday it just slowed right down on me. Everyone went to work, the kids went to school and the grandfather was left at home. I made him start cleaning kitchen (seriously, all those nappies) and it's just slowed right down. It went through 5 minutes Sim time in about 10 minutes my time! When I tried to return to the neighbourhood screen, it took forever and I had to reboot. I did this twice, the same thing happened. When I went to play another family, both in the same neighbourhood and in a different one, they were both fine!

Has anyone else had this problem? Is there a way to fix it? It's just annoying because it's my Sims Legacy family and I was doing so well. I saw a suggestion that I move the family out and back in again, but the person with the problem didn't seem to reply with whether that had worked or not.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## nu4

Jackiefrost9 said:


> just sounds like a glitch to me. i'd say wait till one dies... but i don't think you can do anything about it. well i guess you could try the move anything cheat and try to delete the toilet


thanks for the ideas i'll keep tryin


----------



## NYCGurl

priyanka said:


> Do any of the choices that I listed up there seem to be better for the Sims2 game? I need to make a really good choice because once the card is installed, there is no way to change it or upgrade it without taking apart the whole motherboard. Also, I have been reading a lot of "horror" cases (atleast they're horrible to me lol) that even with all the system requirements met, the Sims2 game doesn't work on laptops. Is there any insight to that? I really don't want to buy a $1000 laptop that doesn't even work with my favorite game.


I have a laptop and SIMS 2 plays ok, but just ok. I dont have any expansion packs yet, I plan on buying a desktop soon. The imperative thing with a laptop is making sure you do NOT get one with a integrated video card, because that means you can Not upgrade the video card. This is the mistake I made, but SIMS2 was not out yet when I bought my laptop. If your laptop meets the requirements of the Latest SIms 2 expansion, and you can get a powerful video card, then you should be ok. The latest expansion, that way youre covered.


----------



## klumzziitard

hello to everyone in this thread. 

well ive had sims2 for a very long time. but something very odd happened. just one of my characters frooze. everything else is and was moving fine except for that one sim that frooze. how can i unfreeze it? if it helps, it frooze in the hot tub. well hopefully someone knows the solution. thank you


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Volklore said:


> how bout my problem when creating my characters?? There are no pictures on their character tabs on the lower left side of the screen, plus on the loading screen when im using those created families, their are no family picture!!


there might be some option that disables this or it might be the game being retarded like usual.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jaguar83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've got the Sims 2 (and actually bought a new computer for it because my laptop was just too slow) and yesterday it just slowed right down on me. Everyone went to work, the kids went to school and the grandfather was left at home. I made him start cleaning kitchen (seriously, all those nappies) and it's just slowed right down. It went through 5 minutes Sim time in about 10 minutes my time! When I tried to return to the neighbourhood screen, it took forever and I had to reboot. I did this twice, the same thing happened. When I went to play another family, both in the same neighbourhood and in a different one, they were both fine!
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? Is there a way to fix it? It's just annoying because it's my Sims Legacy family and I was doing so well. I saw a suggestion that I move the family out and back in again, but the person with the problem didn't seem to reply with whether that had worked or not.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


is it just the sims that slowed down or did the whole comptuer? turn off all music, tv's or anything else in the house that moves or makes noise. what's your computer's specs?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

klumzziitard said:


> hello to everyone in this thread.
> 
> well ive had sims2 for a very long time. but something very odd happened. just one of my characters frooze. everything else is and was moving fine except for that one sim that frooze. how can i unfreeze it? if it helps, it frooze in the hot tub. well hopefully someone knows the solution. thank you


like with the other person who this happened to i really don't know. maybe use the move anything cheat to delete the hot tub or maybe re-install the game (i dont think you will lose your families) to try to fix any corrupted files.


----------



## cccampbellc9

* can sum1 help me fix my problem wen i put the disk in it says e:/ not a valid win32 application any1 know how to deal with this problem plz reply  *


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cccampbellc9 said:


> * can sum1 help me fix my problem wen i put the disk in it says e:/ not a valid win32 application any1 know how to deal with this problem plz reply  *


I'm pretty sure we've already discussed this here, but i know it's a lot of pages so here it is again:
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000726.htm


----------



## trekon

Jackiefrost9 said:


> After a google search it seems that other people have solved this problem by making an mdf image of the 4th disk and using an emulator to run it, and if that doesn't work then i don't know how to fix it.


Update is not necessary for game.
Actually, the problem is very simple if you know for it. When comp. ask you for SIMS 2 CD 4 *simply restart it*. After restart the game will be in start-programs menu. *It works 100%*. If you have images of the game you can install it through alcohol 120% or burn it by same program. If you burn image by alcohol then you have a disk and don`t need mini images, if not find it somewhere in the net (gamecopyworld for example). It works for all expansion pacs.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

trekon said:


> Update is not necessary for game.
> Actually, the problem is very simple if you know for it. When comp. ask you for SIMS 2 CD 4 *simply restart it*. After restart the game will be in start-programs menu. *It works 100%*. If you have images of the game you can install it through alcohol 120% or burn it by same program. If you burn image by alcohol then you have a disk and don`t need mini images, if not find it somewhere in the net (gamecopyworld for example). It works for all expansion pacs.


Thanks for that answer, i'll point to this reply for all other problems like that


----------



## trekon

frostgiant said:


> I having problems playing the sims 2 and hope you can help.
> PC Spec's --
> 1 GB Atlon CPU
> 20 GB HD
> 382 RAM
> GainWard Nvidia GeForce FX 5200
> Up-to-date Nvidia drivers
> 
> I can load the game ok but when i start it goes past the EA Logo intro fine but then flickering horizontal colours lines will appear on the display . sometimes it will go to the menu and when i chick on anything the lines will re-appear like when a TV station it not tuned properly.
> 
> Any Ideas?


Inside Support folder of Sims 2 is readme file which explain about common problem with graphic cards. Read it first obligatory. Your description looks like you have a problem with graphic cards. Find in the net newest driver for it, first uninstall old, restart, install new driver, restart and try again to install Sims.


----------



## trekon

klumzziitard said:


> hello to everyone in this thread.
> 
> well ive had sims2 for a very long time. but something very odd happened. just one of my characters frooze. everything else is and was moving fine except for that one sim that frooze. how can i unfreeze it? if it helps, it frooze in the hot tub. well hopefully someone knows the solution. thank you


Kill him. If you can`t call the mafia.
If you can`t reinstall the game.


----------



## canuck111111

maybe this problem has already been addressed but i am having a problem reinstalling sims 2 on my computer. I had the game on my computer a few months ago and for some reason (i have idea what my motives were) i decided to uninstall the game. so recently i decided id install it again because i just felt like playing some sims. so i start installing the game and every file it says it cannot get it from media or something like that. maybe its just the CD, but although its not in pristine condition i still think it should work properly. can anyone help me with this?


----------



## metal_maniac

Hey guys!

I've just installed Sims 2 University on my new machine and I got this problem that when I try to run the game the splash screen pops up, goes away after a second or so, and then after a few more seconds I get an error message saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate.". I've tried updating my video card drivers, didn't help.
P.S A friend of mine has the exact same problem with the original Sims 2.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## metal_maniac

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Thanks for that answer, i'll point to this reply for all other problems like that


You can do a restart to skip the update, or when your comp asks for sims 2 CD4 you can just mount an image of CD4 using Daemon (or Alcohol or whatever) and it'll work fine, you just have to make sure that the CD name in the image is "Sims2_4" (case sensitive! write like it's written here!).
Maybe it's just me, but I preffer to do this rather than to interupt the installation.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

canuck111111 said:


> maybe this problem has already been addressed but i am having a problem reinstalling sims 2 on my computer. I had the game on my computer a few months ago and for some reason (i have idea what my motives were) i decided to uninstall the game. so recently i decided id install it again because i just felt like playing some sims. so i start installing the game and every file it says it cannot get it from media or something like that. maybe its just the CD, but although its not in pristine condition i still think it should work properly. can anyone help me with this?


This has happened to a lot of people. I think one person got it to work by making images of all the CDs and running them from an emulator like daemon tools or alcohol 120%. Is it the same computer and the same cd drive? have you tried to cleant he disk?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

metal_maniac said:


> You can do a restart to skip the update, or when your comp asks for sims 2 CD4 you can just mount an image of CD4 using Daemon (or Alcohol or whatever) and it'll work fine, you just have to make sure that the CD name in the image is "Sims2_4" (case sensitive! write like it's written here!).
> Maybe it's just me, but I preffer to do this rather than to interupt the installation.


I knew about using images of them but i never thought to just skip the update.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

metal_maniac said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I've just installed Sims 2 University on my new machine and I got this problem that when I try to run the game the splash screen pops up, goes away after a second or so, and then after a few more seconds I get an error message saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate.". I've tried updating my video card drivers, didn't help.
> P.S A friend of mine has the exact same problem with the original Sims 2.
> 
> Can anyone help me?


Have you tried just re-installing the game. You might want to take a look at the windows error log to see if anything jumps out at you.


----------



## metal_maniac

I've already tried re-installing... did me no good...
And I've never used the error log before so... where the heck do I find it?


----------



## canuck111111

Jackiefrost9 said:


> This has happened to a lot of people. I think one person got it to work by making images of all the CDs and running them from an emulator like daemon tools or alcohol 120%. Is it the same computer and the same cd drive? have you tried to cleant he disk?


yes it is the same computer, same cd drive, so about this making images idea, is there anywhere it is explained in detail of how to do this? im a little confused


----------



## Jackiefrost9

metal_maniac said:


> I've already tried re-installing... did me no good...
> And I've never used the error log before so... where the heck do I find it?


right click on "my computer" and go to manage. expand event viewer. click application. look for the red X's and the yellow exclamation marks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

canuck111111 said:


> yes it is the same computer, same cd drive, so about this making images idea, is there anywhere it is explained in detail of how to do this? im a little confused


Get the free 30 day trial of Alcohol 120% from here:
http://trial.alcohol-soft.com/en/

Insert the sims 2 cd. In alchol 120%, go to Image making wizard (it's on the left). Under data type at the bottom select "safedisk 2/3". click next. Under "image format" select media descriptor image file. Select where you want it to be saved. click start. This may take a while depending on how fast your cd drive is.

Now that you have the first image go ahead and double click it in the alcohol program. Install the game. See if you get the same error. If you do get the same error you did before then my guess is your cds are bad. If you get to where it asks you for the second disk with no trouble then cancel the installation and continue below.

For the second, third and fourth disks you will do the same thing except under "image type" you will select standard iso image file. save these images to the same place you saved the other one.

Once this is done (to make images of all 4 it will take a couple hours at least) go to alcohol and double click the first disk. have NO other programs running while you do this. install the sims 2. when it asks you for a different disk just minimize the installation (hit the windows key next to the ctrl and alt keys) go into alcohol and double click the cd it asked you for, then click back on the installation and continue.


----------



## simluva

Hey,
I have the ssame problem as metal_maniac.
i just bought the sims 2 and i installed it fine, but when i go to play it it says "The application has crashed.The application will now terminate". Does anyone know what to do?

simluva


----------



## Mademoiselle

Hey there,

Will sims 2 work on windows vista?

cheers


----------



## metal_maniac

Well I've checked the error log, and there's nothing there about it, No errors logged at the time I tried to run the game.
Anyhing else I can try?


----------



## crossemx

heya i have had the sims 2 since it came out but recently when playing ANY game a black screen appears but there is sound ! now on other games all i have to do is go to the configuration settings and change the screen to 1280 x 1240 (i think tht is the one) and the games work perfectly fine. so does anyone else have this problem or know how to change configuration settings ?? if you do please email me - [email protected] - it would be much appreciated ! 

thanks emily


----------



## Jackiefrost9

simluva said:


> Hey,
> I have the ssame problem as metal_maniac.
> i just bought the sims 2 and i installed it fine, but when i go to play it it says "The application has crashed.The application will now terminate". Does anyone know what to do?
> 
> simluva


can you give me your computer's stats... ram, vid card, cpu, ect.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Mademoiselle said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Will sims 2 work on windows vista?
> 
> cheers


Probably... no guarantees tho


----------



## Jackiefrost9

metal_maniac said:


> Well I've checked the error log, and there's nothing there about it, No errors logged at the time I tried to run the game.
> Anyhing else I can try?


what's your computer's specs? same as i asked simluva.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

crossemx said:


> heya i have had the sims 2 since it came out but recently when playing ANY game a black screen appears but there is sound ! now on other games all i have to do is go to the configuration settings and change the screen to 1280 x 1240 (i think tht is the one) and the games work perfectly fine. so does anyone else have this problem or know how to change configuration settings ?? if you do please email me - [email protected] - it would be much appreciated !
> 
> thanks emily


try opening it in window mode and then changing the resolution.


----------



## simluva

Jackiefrost9 said:


> can you give me your computer's stats... ram, vid card, cpu, ect.


Hi my ram is 512, cpu is p42800, and video card is fx5200.
Thanks

Simluva


----------



## JustaNuisnce

I've been trying to get my Sims 2 game to work on my computer now for several days. The installation was successful but I am having problems actually playing the game. I can get as far as the screen that allows you to select which town you would like to play in. Once I select one, it will load and you'll think your going to get there but then the screen suddenly turns blue and an error message pops up:

"Windows - Display Driver Stopped Responding
The nv4_disp display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality. The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to Microsoft."

So after that happens, the whole computer is frozen. I have to turn the computer off by the button. When I turn it back on, no 'dialog giving me a chance to upload data' appears and I end up trying to run the game again. Same problem occurs every time. I've tried uninstalling the game and then reinstalling it, but nothing seems to work. Same problem comes up every time :down: . Can anyone help me?


----------



## emilyfair11

hello
I can very easily and quickly start the sims 2 game on my laptop but once i've been playing for about 2 minutes, a black compass rose thing pops up in place of the blue arrow. (in the neighborhood and the houses) it randomly moves my screen around. (ex: if i move the cursor to the left, the screen moves to the right) but the blue arrow will reappear for a split second. so it's like it is flashing from the arrow to the compass rose thing. it is extremely frustrating! i have tried restarting the game and restarting the computer but it doesnt help!
thanks


----------



## lollobrigida

I have been browsing around the replies here trying so see if anything helps me, but my dial up is driving me batty. Regardless here is my issue.

I just purchased the Sims 2 and installed it last night. I am mostly goofing around and trying to get the hang of it. The install was successful, and I can create families build homes all of that. I can make my Sims move around and everything seems fine with the exception of some of their thought bubbles are a bit low-res. (But again first time playing it so it might just be some setting I don't know about).

I am playing fine with the game until I make my married couple make out. I have tried a few other things, like admire and chat and all those, but making out? Freezes my game. Making out and the "Woo-Hoo" option freeze the game, and my system. I have noticed only one thing that is possibly trying to "process" right before it freezes but since I am new to the game I am not sure what it is that is causing this problem.

There is usually a light blue glow that is just starting to form above their heads that I can only assume is some sort of reward or status meter of some sort, but whatever that blue thing is I am guessing it is my trouble.

I have not downloaded the patch for the game, because as I mentioned I have dial up and a 24mb file will ultimately time out and never download completely. 

Any help or suggestions would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

simluva said:


> Hi my ram is 512, cpu is p42800, and video card is fx5200.
> Thanks
> 
> Simluva


re-install it and update your video card driver.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

JustaNuisnce said:


> I've been trying to get my Sims 2 game to work on my computer now for several days. The installation was successful but I am having problems actually playing the game. I can get as far as the screen that allows you to select which town you would like to play in. Once I select one, it will load and you'll think your going to get there but then the screen suddenly turns blue and an error message pops up:
> 
> "Windows - Display Driver Stopped Responding
> The nv4_disp display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality. The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to Microsoft."
> 
> So after that happens, the whole computer is frozen. I have to turn the computer off by the button. When I turn it back on, no 'dialog giving me a chance to upload data' appears and I end up trying to run the game again. Same problem occurs every time. I've tried uninstalling the game and then reinstalling it, but nothing seems to work. Same problem comes up every time :down: . Can anyone help me?


update your video card driver


----------



## Jackiefrost9

emilyfair11 said:


> hello
> I can very easily and quickly start the sims 2 game on my laptop but once i've been playing for about 2 minutes, a black compass rose thing pops up in place of the blue arrow. (in the neighborhood and the houses) it randomly moves my screen around. (ex: if i move the cursor to the left, the screen moves to the right) but the blue arrow will reappear for a split second. so it's like it is flashing from the arrow to the compass rose thing. it is extremely frustrating! i have tried restarting the game and restarting the computer but it doesnt help!
> thanks


and you're not clicking on any mouse button when this happens? is your mouse broke at all to your knowledge?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lollobrigida said:


> I have been browsing around the replies here trying so see if anything helps me, but my dial up is driving me batty. Regardless here is my issue.
> 
> I just purchased the Sims 2 and installed it last night. I am mostly goofing around and trying to get the hang of it. The install was successful, and I can create families build homes all of that. I can make my Sims move around and everything seems fine with the exception of some of their thought bubbles are a bit low-res. (But again first time playing it so it might just be some setting I don't know about).
> 
> I am playing fine with the game until I make my married couple make out. I have tried a few other things, like admire and chat and all those, but making out? Freezes my game. Making out and the "Woo-Hoo" option freeze the game, and my system. I have noticed only one thing that is possibly trying to "process" right before it freezes but since I am new to the game I am not sure what it is that is causing this problem.
> 
> There is usually a light blue glow that is just starting to form above their heads that I can only assume is some sort of reward or status meter of some sort, but whatever that blue thing is I am guessing it is my trouble.
> 
> I have not downloaded the patch for the game, because as I mentioned I have dial up and a 24mb file will ultimately time out and never download completely.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


What video card do you have? try to re-install the game it may be a corrupted file.


----------



## metal_maniac

Well as it says in my computer specs tab, my system goes like this:
Proccessor: AMD Athalon 64 3500+
Graphics card: 256MB Ge-Force 6600
Hard drive: 160GB Western Digital on SATA2
RAM: 2x256MB GEIL
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8N-SLI (nForce 4 SLI chipset)


----------



## emilyfair11

i just play like i normally would and it all of a sudden changes to the compass rose thing. and, i am on my laptop so i just have that little pad...what do you think?


----------



## simluva

Jackiefrost9 said:


> re-install it and update your video card driver.


I have re-installed it several times and i have updated my video card it still comes up with the same message!

Simluva


----------



## JustaNuisnce

Okay, thanks!! But one more question if you don't mind... Can I update this from a site on the internet? And if so, how do I know which one to download?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

metal_maniac said:


> Well as it says in my computer specs tab, my system goes like this:
> Proccessor: AMD Athalon 64 3500+
> Graphics card: 256MB Ge-Force 6600
> Hard drive: 160GB Western Digital on SATA2
> RAM: 2x256MB GEIL
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-K8N-SLI (nForce 4 SLI chipset)


That should be fine I can't remember if you re-installed your graphics driver, if not then do it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

emilyfair11 said:


> i just play like i normally would and it all of a sudden changes to the compass rose thing. and, i am on my laptop so i just have that little pad...what do you think?


Well it sort of sounds like something that would happen if you click and drag so it may just be your pad being sensitive. can you plug a mouse into the laptop and try that?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Everyone go patch your game and let me know if it fixes your problem


----------



## Jackiefrost9

JustaNuisnce said:


> Okay, thanks!! But one more question if you don't mind... Can I update this from a site on the internet? And if so, how do I know which one to download?


Well what video card do you have


----------



## emilyfair11

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Well it sort of sounds like something that would happen if you click and drag so it may just be your pad being sensitive. can you plug a mouse into the laptop and try that?


i'll give it a shot. the thing is though, my friend plays on her laptop (same brand) and it never happens to her...would reinstalling help?


----------



## metal_maniac

The update did no good. As a matter of fact, I got an error while I was trying to update. When the updater is doing "objects.package" it stops at the very end of the progress bar and an error pops up saying "Error during update installation. You may need to uninstall and reinstall The Sims 2 University. Please make sure you backup your saved games first.".
I've tried reinstalling, it didn't work, I still got the error while updating.


----------



## t-a-r-online

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forums: i hope i can help you if you can help me!

Right, I've got The Sims 2 installed on my PC:

AMD Athlon XP: 1700+
-Running at 1.5GHz

384Mb SD RAM

Nvidia GeForce 4 MX4000

Onboard AC'97 Sound

...with University, Nightlife and Open For Business.

All my games are patched.

All my drivers have been updated.

*My Computer Is Up To Date*

The problem is, i can't get past the opening video sequence, the sound loops for a couple of seconds, then: "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate".

I know that if you press the space bar, the video will be interupted, however, but if i do get any further, the game crashed when going Downtown, for example.

The game allways crashed here:

Clicky

I've rung/e-mailed EA games, and they said re-install the Sims 2 ONLY, which i'm doing now: does anybody have any suggestions as to why the game is crashing when my system meets the requirements, and has updated drivers/patches.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

emilyfair11 said:


> i'll give it a shot. the thing is though, my friend plays on her laptop (same brand) and it never happens to her...would reinstalling help?


re-installing might help. You can set specific sensitivities for the pad so it could be different on hers.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

metal_maniac said:


> The update did no good. As a matter of fact, I got an error while I was trying to update. When the updater is doing "objects.package" it stops at the very end of the progress bar and an error pops up saying "Error during update installation. You may need to uninstall and reinstall The Sims 2 University. Please make sure you backup your saved games first.".
> I've tried reinstalling, it didn't work, I still got the error while updating.


Do you have a friend's cd that you could try? Do you have any downloads for the sims 2? If you do then delete them.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

t-a-r-online said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forums: i hope i can help you if you can help me!
> 
> Right, I've got The Sims 2 installed on my PC:
> 
> AMD Athlon XP: 1700+
> -Running at 1.5GHz
> 
> 384Mb SD RAM
> 
> Nvidia GeForce 4 MX4000
> 
> Onboard AC'97 Sound
> 
> ...with University, Nightlife and Open For Business.
> 
> All my games are patched.
> 
> All my drivers have been updated.
> 
> *My Computer Is Up To Date*
> 
> The problem is, i can't get past the opening video sequence, the sound loops for a couple of seconds, then: "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate".
> 
> I know that if you press the space bar, the video will be interupted, however, but if i do get any further, the game crashed when going Downtown, for example.
> 
> The game allways crashed here:
> 
> Clicky
> 
> I've rung/e-mailed EA games, and they said re-install the Sims 2 ONLY, which i'm doing now: does anybody have any suggestions as to why the game is crashing when my system meets the requirements, and has updated drivers/patches.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Download memtest and run it, I'm curious if it's a memory problem.
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/


----------



## jaguar83

Jackiefrost9 said:


> is it just the sims that slowed down or did the whole comptuer? turn off all music, tv's or anything else in the house that moves or makes noise. what's your computer's specs?


Just the Sims, I think. I can't turn off anything, because the sims are moving so slowly, it took the grandad like 10 minutes to pick up a plate from the floor.

My specs are 3.06GhZ, 512MB RAM, Pentium 4. The computer is only 4 months old and I specifically asked the guy I bought it from if it would run games that are heavy on the computer like Sims 2.


----------



## Caleenx

Well, i've been working on this for a while, and i am getting SO frustrated! I'm pretty sure I know how to get the sims 2 to window mode..but, everytime i put it in, it says it isn't correct when i hit enter. Could you please please help me out here? I've been working on it for a while, and i dont see what i'm doing wrong. I know to put the -w in the target and such..but still wronggg.


----------



## riper345

Ok, i really need help please! i am desperate.  
i installed succesfully Sims 2, i am using daemoon, and when i am ttrying to open it, i receive message:

*The Sims 2 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

AppName: sims2.exe AppVer: 1.0.0.932 ModName: ~df394b.tmp
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 0008e86b*

Plz help me!! i dunno what to do. some time ago i bought 512 MB ram memory card+ geforce 6200 graphics vidoe card. some months ago i installed sims and i was able to play it, but with bad lagg, so i uninstalled it, now i bought some good things for my comp and try to play Sims, and it isnt ! Please help.


----------



## riper345

i think, that my computers paametrers are more better, but Sims isnt running. Before it was. Maybe i havent deleted it so succesfully before, and now when i installed it again i cant play it. :l


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jaguar83 said:


> Just the Sims, I think. I can't turn off anything, because the sims are moving so slowly, it took the grandad like 10 minutes to pick up a plate from the floor.
> 
> My specs are 3.06GhZ, 512MB RAM, Pentium 4. The computer is only 4 months old and I specifically asked the guy I bought it from if it would run games that are heavy on the computer like Sims 2.


Yeah it should be just fine, Do a virus/spyware/adware scan and see if that helps


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Caleenx said:


> Well, i've been working on this for a while, and i am getting SO frustrated! I'm pretty sure I know how to get the sims 2 to window mode..but, everytime i put it in, it says it isn't correct when i hit enter. Could you please please help me out here? I've been working on it for a while, and i dont see what i'm doing wrong. I know to put the -w in the target and such..but still wronggg.


it should look something like this at the end:

/sims2.exe" -w


----------



## Jackiefrost9

riper345 said:


> i think, that my computers paametrers are more better, but Sims isnt running. Before it was. Maybe i havent deleted it so succesfully before, and now when i installed it again i cant play it. :l


Why are you using daemon tools


----------



## riper345

I have mounted all Sims CD in ISO images, my friend gave me Sims, so I saved all discs in my comp, but there is no point at Daemon i think, because i was using it earlier and Sims worked god before i installed it and upgraded my comp with hardware


----------



## riper345

Could it be my cd room update problem!? i hae red some things in other forums, dunno.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

riper345 said:


> Could it be my cd room update problem!? i hae red some things in other forums, dunno.


Besides the fact that what you're doing is illegal, your computer does not have the resources to run a game from an ISO. When you run a game like this it puts ALL the strain on the cpu and the hard drive, and your processor isn't the best quality so that's where the lag came from.

As for your problem I cannot help you with it because you do not own the game.


----------



## riper345

Ok thanks, will ask my friend that disc again and will try.


----------



## frazout42

Hi i just purchased theSims 2 from target in NJ ... it came in a dvd type box except its like twice as thick as a usual dvd case... just to describe the box. My problem is when i insert disk1 it asks for the cd key as do most games.. and it says its on the back bottom left corner of the box. the only thing there is the ESRB rating and no code.

did i get a faulty game or am i not looking hard enough?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

frazout42 said:


> Hi i just purchased theSims 2 from target in NJ ... it came in a dvd type box except its like twice as thick as a usual dvd case... just to describe the box. My problem is when i insert disk1 it asks for the cd key as do most games.. and it says its on the back bottom left corner of the box. the only thing there is the ESRB rating and no code.
> 
> did i get a faulty game or am i not looking hard enough?


look on the back


----------



## simluvermaria222

CoasterFreak said:


> Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
> 
> A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play.


Q. My computer doesn't seem to show what card I have. Does this mean I don't have a card? Is there another solution to this problem?
I really wanna play the sims again!


----------



## simluvermaria222

Q. Anybody know how to fix the directx problem for the sims 2????? I need help! I've tried almost everything and its not working!!!!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## torres1287

I have the Sims2 Holiday Edition. I can try to play it and at random times, my computer will freeze. After sitting there staring at my screen for 30 minutes, I finally give up and turn off my laptop. Once it is back to windows, it says that my system has recovered from a serious error. If I error report, I am sent to Microsoft Online Crash Analysis. Most of the time it tells me that my ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 has caused an unknown problem and had to be shut down. ONCE about 2 months ago, it said something about being caught in a thread loop? 

I have called the help desk where I purchased my laptop. The only thing the lady could come up with is that I need to uninstall and reinstall the Sims2 to see if that helps. Anything you can think of would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to lose my saved files. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

simluvermaria222 said:


> Q. My computer doesn't seem to show what card I have. Does this mean I don't have a card? Is there another solution to this problem?
> I really wanna play the sims again!


well what does it show? type everything it says


----------



## Jackiefrost9

torres1287 said:


> I have the Sims2 Holiday Edition. I can try to play it and at random times, my computer will freeze. After sitting there staring at my screen for 30 minutes, I finally give up and turn off my laptop. Once it is back to windows, it says that my system has recovered from a serious error. If I error report, I am sent to Microsoft Online Crash Analysis. Most of the time it tells me that my ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 has caused an unknown problem and had to be shut down. ONCE about 2 months ago, it said something about being caught in a thread loop?
> 
> I have called the help desk where I purchased my laptop. The only thing the lady could come up with is that I need to uninstall and reinstall the Sims2 to see if that helps. Anything you can think of would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to lose my saved files. Thanks for your help!


re-install your video card driver. let me know if that works.


----------



## meggiemagoo

torres1287 said:


> I have the Sims2 Holiday Edition. I can try to play it and at random times, my computer will freeze. After sitting there staring at my screen for 30 minutes, I finally give up and turn off my laptop. Once it is back to windows, it says that my system has recovered from a serious error. If I error report, I am sent to Microsoft Online Crash Analysis. Most of the time it tells me that my ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 has caused an unknown problem and had to be shut down. ONCE about 2 months ago, it said something about being caught in a thread loop?
> 
> I have called the help desk where I purchased my laptop. The only thing the lady could come up with is that I need to uninstall and reinstall the Sims2 to see if that helps. Anything you can think of would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to lose my saved files. Thanks for your help!


I had this problem too a few months ago, with my computer freezing during gameplay and then I got the "serious" error message too. I installed an updated video card driver, plus I run the game in the lower performance settings. When you are in your game, go to options and set your game to the lowest graphics performance settings and see if that helps. If it does, then gradually adjust the settings up until you start having problems. I did this and I don't have problems with it anymore.

Another thing, you can uninstall the game without having to remove your saved games. I think it will ask you this when you uninstall. I don't have the holiday edition, so it might be different with that one. I just have sims2 plus university. Anyway, good luck! I hope you get it figured out!

I remembered a few more things that helped: make sure you have all background tasks closed except taskmgr and explorer. Disable your antivirus and firewall while playing as well. I would run a disk clean up and defrag too, just because.


----------



## torres1287

meggiemagoo said:


> I had this problem too a few months ago, with my computer freezing during gameplay and then I got the "serious" error message too. I installed an updated video card driver, plus I run the game in the lower performance settings. When you are in your game, go to options and set your game to the lowest graphics performance settings and see if that helps. If it does, then gradually adjust the settings up until you start having problems. I did this and I don't have problems with it anymore.
> 
> Another thing, you can uninstall the game without having to remove your saved games. I think it will ask you this when you uninstall. I don't have the holiday edition, so it might be different with that one. I just have sims2 plus university. Anyway, good luck! I hope you get it figured out!
> 
> I remembered a few more things that helped: make sure you have all background tasks closed except taskmgr and explorer. Disable your antivirus and firewall while playing as well. I would run a disk clean up and defrag too, just because.


Thanks maggie! I was waiting on my friend, who is a computer science major, to help me with re-installing my video driver. I really didn't want to do that without some help. I re-installed the game and played it. So far, there has been no problems. Thanks to everyone who has helped me! I'll update you later on my progress!


----------



## drjay17

i am in serious help when downloading the sims 2 i have a problem after i get done selecting my language and typing in the code on back of the box a error comes up saying "There is not enough space available on drive to install the game. Please free up some space or change the target location to a different disk". I need some help on knowing how to free up some space.


----------



## rachel|lynn

i am having the same problem


----------



## angelhall

i am having problems loading sims 2 i the second CD is not loading so i coppied all the info from all 4 discs and paste it in individual folders except for one file on the second CD names COMPRESSED any kind of help is needed


----------



## Jackiefrost9

drjay17 said:


> i am in serious help when downloading the sims 2 i have a problem after i get done selecting my language and typing in the code on back of the box a error comes up saying "There is not enough space available on drive to install the game. Please free up some space or change the target location to a different disk". I need some help on knowing how to free up some space.


To free up space delete music, pics or videos you dont need first, as these will free up the most space. The uninstall any programs you don't need. Also, in internet explorer, go to tools, internet options, delete files, hit ok. This will free up a bunch of space too.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

angelhall said:


> i am having problems loading sims 2 i the second CD is not loading so i coppied all the info from all 4 discs and paste it in individual folders except for one file on the second CD names COMPRESSED any kind of help is needed


Umm i'm not sure what you're problem is, what error did you get when trying to install and what error do you get when you try to spy the folder named "compressed"


----------



## angelhall

The first CD loads fine but the second CD is not loading a message keeps coming up saying that a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims09.package' from the media.


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hello angelhall and welcome to TSG!

The problem your having normally occurs when the drive is having problems reading the disk. Make sure the disk is clean and free from scratches. If it still doesn't work you could try using a different CD/DVD drive or copying the files to your hard drive and installing the game from there.

*Manual install for CD version:*

Go into My Computer.
Open drive C.
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
Name the folder as Disk Images (it is important that the name has a space in it).
Open the disk images folder.
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
Name this folder Disk1.
Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 and so on until there are 4 'Disk' folders followed by a number 1 through 4. it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number.
Insert Disk 1 of The Sims 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.
Go into My Computer.
Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open.
When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All.
All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy.
Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder.
Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its appropriate folder.
Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives.
Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation.
To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation is complete.


----------



## angelhall

thanks i did everything u said but after it reaches 23% it says insert disk 2 so what do i do then?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Did you follow the manual install instructions to the letter?
Did you get any errors while copying the files from the CD's?


----------



## angelhall

yes one of the file from the second CD named compressed it says that a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims09.package' from the media.


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Now you've tried the manual install and it still doesn't work then it means the disk is damaged.

If this is a newly brought game then return it as faulty to the place of purchase. However if you've had it a while then you'll have to settle for using one of those CD restore kits or buying another copy.


----------



## Dynamyk

Ok I've browsed through a buncha pages and I get similar probs but not exactly. I'm running a P4 2.4 GhZ with 512 RAm and a 256mb vid card, I had Sims 2 installed before and now that I reinstalled it, it installs fine, but when i double click the application to open it I see the startup screen then it says:

The Sims 2 has encounted a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience, the informatino you were working on might be lost. 

I get the error signature:

AppName: sims2.exe AppVer: 1.0.0.932 ModName: ~df394b.tmp ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 0008e86b


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hello Dynamyk and welcome to TSG!

This error is normally due to the CD/DVD drive having problems reading the disk. First of all try another drive if you have one. If you don't have another drive try changing the transfer mode on your CD/DVD drive to PIO only mode.
I've also had some success updating the firmware of the drive, firmware updates are available from the manufacturer. If it still doesn't work or there are no firmware updates buy another drive.


----------



## Sammie_Loserkid

Ok so ive read at least 60 pages of these things but so far no help.
I recently installed the sims2 on my computer. It seemed to install fine and start up fine but when it reached the part where it goes "EA games challenege everything" It froze up and gave an error message saying this program has to terminate.
Ive had problems before with sims games for example the expansion packs would not install because something about a Matrox graphics something or other?
Please help??
Thanks
x


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hello Sammie_Loserkid and welcome to TSG!

Matrox graphics cards are not supported by the game.
You might be able to get it to work by updating your graphics card driver from the manufacturers website.


----------



## spezzafan19

Hi,

I Just installed Sims 2 and all it's expansions on my laptop (IBM Thinkpad T30). The game runs fine but the graphics look horrible!!! My card is an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500, I have a 1.8 GHz pentium 4 and 1 GB of ram. In the game when I change the graphic settings there is no visible difference. I have already checked my drivers and I have the lastest version. Please help asap!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

spezzafan19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Just installed Sims 2 and all it's expansions on my laptop (IBM Thinkpad T30). The game runs fine but the graphics look horrible!!! My card is an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500, I have a 1.8 GHz pentium 4 and 1 GB of ram. In the game when I change the graphic settings there is no visible difference. I have already checked my drivers and I have the lastest version. Please help asap!


The graphics are horrible because you are using an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500. This card is on the list of the bare minumum cards that will even run the game. The only way you're going to fix this is to get a new graphics card if your laptop supports it, but since it's a laptop you're usually out of luck.


----------



## Jeanie_Gal

angelhall said:


> i am having problems loading sims 2 i the second CD is not loading so i coppied all the info from all 4 discs and paste it in individual folders except for one file on the second CD names COMPRESSED any kind of help is needed


the voice 6 program will not copy, what should i do? Im using my firends set of disk and she said heyworked fine at her place???


----------



## Jeanie_Gal

Hey the code is on the top back of your manual.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Jeanie_Gal said:


> the voice 6 program will not copy, what should i do? Im using my firends set of disk and she said heyworked fine at her place???


go get your own set of disks


----------



## Jeanie_Gal

Jackiefrost9 said:


> go get your own set of disks


lol had one but then it was burned in a fire along with all my other sims games lol. And some of them were the second time i bought them because they were stole before that. I got no louck lol. I think ive spent way more then 500 bucks on games lol and they are all gone


----------



## TheAxe

Hi,

Finally I got my hands over The Sims 2 after a long wait of 2-3 yrs.. 
When i start The Sims 2, after the initial video, the game crashes with the message
"The application has crashed. The application will be terminated."

I searched a lot in forums, As required I updated my Graphics drivers, tested my RAM, freed about 4 GB of disk space (where game is installed) as required, terminated all background services, reinstalled at least half a dozen times.I even got all ticks from the 'The Sims 2 Sys Requirement checker'. I just dont understand why it fails on my PC when it runs on my friends PC (low-config).

My PC config is all follows:

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build 2600) 
System Memory : 504.5 (512 MB)
Processor Speed : 2.4 Ghz
DirectX Version : 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
Display Device Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller 
Display Memory 64.0 
Display Driver 6.14.10.4342 
Sound Device Realtek AC97 Audio 
Sound Driver 5.10.00.6030

[Display Device]
Description Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller 
Manufacturer Intel Corporation 
GUID D7B78E66-6622-11CF-E877-6205ACC2CD35

Driver 
Version 6.14.10.4342 
Module ialmrnt5.dll 
Date 6-21-2005

Memory 
Local 64.0 
Local 57.7 
Non-Local 0.0 
Texture 57.7

[Directx diagnostic]
DirectX Files : No problem
Display: No problem
Sound: No Problem
Music: No Problem
Input: No problem

I searched for week now and almost given up.. Please help..
I have played Games like NFS- Most Wanted, GTA- San Andreas on this PC. Now I am dying to play this game. Please help me out...

NB: i read somewhere that i have to disable "Force Anti-aliasing" and set it to "application Control". I tried in all places but i dint find that option.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Blackmidnight

Hi - I'm new to these forums, and I need a problem solving ^_^
I've had Sims 2 for about a year now, and after about fifteen minutes of gameplay the screen goes completely black, and my monitor goes onto powersave as if the computer had been turned off. The only thing to do then is to turn it off by button - I can't even do Ctrl + Alt + Delete or anything. The problem has gotten worse since I first installed it, and I've tried defragging my hard drive. My systems specs are as follows:

OS: Windows XP Professional
RAM: 512 MB
Hard Drive Space: 7.89 GB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon 7000 (I know it's not the best, but hey - it works)

Thanks in advance for any help or solutions ^_^ If you need any info just say - but I might not reply till tomorrow.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Jeanie_Gal said:


> lol had one but then it was burned in a fire along with all my other sims games lol. And some of them were the second time i bought them because they were stole before that. I got no louck lol. I think ive spent way more then 500 bucks on games lol and they are all gone


ok well what is your problem again because i couldn't understand the previous post.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

TheAxe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Finally I got my hands over The Sims 2 after a long wait of 2-3 yrs..
> When i start The Sims 2, after the initial video, the game crashes with the message
> "The application has crashed. The application will be terminated."
> 
> I searched a lot in forums, As required I updated my Graphics drivers, tested my RAM, freed about 4 GB of disk space (where game is installed) as required, terminated all background services, reinstalled at least half a dozen times.I even got all ticks from the 'The Sims 2 Sys Requirement checker'. I just dont understand why it fails on my PC when it runs on my friends PC (low-config).
> 
> My PC config is all follows:
> 
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build 2600)
> System Memory : 504.5 (512 MB)
> Processor Speed : 2.4 Ghz
> DirectX Version : 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> Display Device Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
> Display Memory 64.0
> Display Driver 6.14.10.4342
> Sound Device Realtek AC97 Audio
> Sound Driver 5.10.00.6030
> 
> [Display Device]
> Description Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
> Manufacturer Intel Corporation
> GUID D7B78E66-6622-11CF-E877-6205ACC2CD35
> 
> Driver
> Version 6.14.10.4342
> Module ialmrnt5.dll
> Date 6-21-2005
> 
> Memory
> Local 64.0
> Local 57.7
> Non-Local 0.0
> Texture 57.7
> 
> [Directx diagnostic]
> DirectX Files : No problem
> Display: No problem
> Sound: No Problem
> Music: No Problem
> Input: No problem
> 
> I searched for week now and almost given up.. Please help..
> I have played Games like NFS- Most Wanted, GTA- San Andreas on this PC. Now I am dying to play this game. Please help me out...
> 
> NB: i read somewhere that i have to disable "Force Anti-aliasing" and set it to "application Control". I tried in all places but i dint find that option.
> 
> Thanx in advance.


I don't exactly know where to find the Anti-aliasing using Intel's onboard graphics drivers. Have you tried re-installing the game?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Blackmidnight said:


> Hi - I'm new to these forums, and I need a problem solving ^_^
> I've had Sims 2 for about a year now, and after about fifteen minutes of gameplay the screen goes completely black, and my monitor goes onto powersave as if the computer had been turned off. The only thing to do then is to turn it off by button - I can't even do Ctrl + Alt + Delete or anything. The problem has gotten worse since I first installed it, and I've tried defragging my hard drive. My systems specs are as follows:
> 
> OS: Windows XP Professional
> RAM: 512 MB
> Hard Drive Space: 7.89 GB
> Graphics Card: ATI Radeon 7000 (I know it's not the best, but hey - it works)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help or solutions ^_^ If you need any info just say - but I might not reply till tomorrow.


download speefan and keep an eye on your temps when the crash happens. or you can check the bios for the temps immediately after it crashes. It sounds to me like something is getting too hot and shutting off.


----------



## TheAxe

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I don't exactly know where to find the Anti-aliasing using Intel's onboard graphics drivers. Have you tried re-installing the game?


Yes i have installed the game at least 5-6 times now...
I had first installed on my C drive which had around 1 Gb free remaining after installation..
Then i installed on another drive which had around 4 GB free space after the installation. 
Still it didnt work. I dont know where the problem lies, as my friends plays on his PC which has same graphics card. 
Even The Sims 2 Body Shop appears scrambled with buttons out of place.
Does Sims 2 need to be installed on C drive only?
And the 3.5 Gb free space required should be on C drive or can be on the drive where it is installed.?


----------



## Blackmidnight

Thanks Jackie - but I'm pretty sure that nothing is overheating, seeing as the problem has got alot worse since I first installed the game. I wondered if it might be something wrong with the graphics card? I will try cooling it off though ^_^


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Blackmidnight said:


> Thanks Jackie - but I'm pretty sure that nothing is overheating, seeing as the problem has got alot worse since I first installed the game. I wondered if it might be something wrong with the graphics card? I will try cooling it off though ^_^


also you could try re-install the graphics driver


----------



## righteye

is this new? i have a bodyshop problem.
the colors are mad funky. i cant get nothing to match the colors i use in paint when i do my own clothes and stuff. its all either white, black, blue, or off-grey. its so annoying and frustrating cause i cant get adobe photoshop to work now so there's nothing else to work with! someone help and please excuse my harsh and angry theme.


----------



## Jam_Jelly

Q. I have quite a serious crack on my disk 1, and because of this I couldnt install tsdata\res\sims08.package, so I went on the Sims2 site and did the manual installation thing, disk images disk1 disk2 etc etc. 

Once I had done this I tried installing and it then told me that I had the same problem but with eauninstall.exe

As you can imagine this is frutstrating so please help.


----------



## Knightshade

I've been playing The Sims 2 for a long time, and I've just recently gotten my brother's old computer, complete with.... a GRAPHICS CARD! Woo! So, I just installed Sims 2 on it, and I was just about to install University, when I noticed that a lot of the skins and various graphics were white. -is devastated- Help?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Jam_Jelly said:


> Q. I have quite a serious crack on my disk 1, and because of this I couldnt install tsdata\res\sims08.package, so I went on the Sims2 site and did the manual installation thing, disk images disk1 disk2 etc etc.
> 
> Once I had done this I tried installing and it then told me that I had the same problem but with eauninstall.exe
> 
> As you can imagine this is frutstrating so please help.


Hello Jam_Jelly and welcome to TSG!

There's not much that can be done for a cracked CD, except buying another.


----------



## dDSniper

I am sorry if I am posting some type of question that has been answered before, but 84 pages was a lot to browse through for answers, .

My Q is: Everytime from now on, being after I installed Nightlife, when I create a family or person only their face shows up in the load screen, not their body. The "head image" is the image you see of your sim when you are on your lot, on the bottom. That is the picture that appears instead of the family. I recall having a similar problem before with the installation of University but I think I installed the patch to clear it up. I have installed the newest fixes and am still in a state of confusion. Has anyone had the same problem and taken any steps to fix it?

Edit: I just reinstalled also, so that doesn't help.

Thanks,

[dDSniper]


----------



## Jackiefrost9

righteye said:


> is this new? i have a bodyshop problem.
> the colors are mad funky. i cant get nothing to match the colors i use in paint when i do my own clothes and stuff. its all either white, black, blue, or off-grey. its so annoying and frustrating cause i cant get adobe photoshop to work now so there's nothing else to work with! someone help and please excuse my harsh and angry theme.


ummm re-install?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Jam_Jelly said:


> Q. I have quite a serious crack on my disk 1, and because of this I couldnt install tsdata\res\sims08.package, so I went on the Sims2 site and did the manual installation thing, disk images disk1 disk2 etc etc.
> 
> Once I had done this I tried installing and it then told me that I had the same problem but with eauninstall.exe
> 
> As you can imagine this is frutstrating so please help.


if it is cracked you're probabaly always going to get a problem like this, if you want you can try to download the image of the bad cd


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Knightshade said:


> I've been playing The Sims 2 for a long time, and I've just recently gotten my brother's old computer, complete with.... a GRAPHICS CARD! Woo! So, I just installed Sims 2 on it, and I was just about to install University, when I noticed that a lot of the skins and various graphics were white. -is devastated- Help?


Update the graphics card driver, what graphics card does the computer have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dDSniper said:


> I am sorry if I am posting some type of question that has been answered before, but 84 pages was a lot to browse through for answers, .
> 
> My Q is: Everytime from now on, being after I installed Nightlife, when I create a family or person only their face shows up in the load screen, not their body. The "head image" is the image you see of your sim when you are on your lot, on the bottom. That is the picture that appears instead of the family. I recall having a similar problem before with the installation of University but I think I installed the patch to clear it up. I have installed the newest fixes and am still in a state of confusion. Has anyone had the same problem and taken any steps to fix it?
> 
> Edit: I just reinstalled also, so that doesn't help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> [dDSniper]


I've never heard of this before... try to install that same patch for university again, see if it helps.


----------



## cici

I tried to install the Sims 2 but the second disk would not work. anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

cici said:


> I tried to install the Sims 2 but the second disk would not work. anyone know how to fix it?


Hello cici and welcome to TSG!

What's the problem? What happens? What error message do you get?

To be able to help you we need more details.


----------



## cici

disk 2 will not load on an XP


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cici said:


> I tried to install the Sims 2 but the second disk would not work. anyone know how to fix it?


Did it stop at 23% and do you have a dell?


----------



## Sims2ProblemsSuk

I need help big time 
My game is getting choppy and my computer exceeds the bottom line gameplay requirements.
When i move the screen around to follow the sim it gets choppy and the time slows to how fast the camera is moving.


----------



## Sims2ProblemsSuk

simluvermaria222 said:


> Q. Anybody know how to fix the directx problem for the sims 2????? I need help! I've tried almost everything and its not working!!!!!! HELP!!!!


I already downloaded directX to, but it still isn't working


----------



## toracha

Well. I've been playing Sims 2 for quite some time without any problems. Until now, that is.
Suddenly no other sims than the family members show in family relations. So i can't really follow how well my sims are doing with the others. Really annoying. If someone had a clue how to fix this, i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## cici

i have a dell. i don't know what percent it stopped at becasue my dad was loading it


----------



## kazza06

when im on the installing the sims 2 nightlife after it has installed it goes to a updating page but i have the sims 2 bonus dvd edition and it asks me to put the sims 2 dvd in the drive when i do it just says the same thing please insert dvd disk in drive .

can someone help me please i really want to play on it!!!        

loads of thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sims2ProblemsSuk said:


> I need help big time
> My game is getting choppy and my computer exceeds the bottom line gameplay requirements.
> When i move the screen around to follow the sim it gets choppy and the time slows to how fast the camera is moving.


What's your computer's specs? you could try turning down the graphics options.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sims2ProblemsSuk said:


> I already downloaded directX to, but it still isn't working


re-install your graphics card driver.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

toracha said:


> Well. I've been playing Sims 2 for quite some time without any problems. Until now, that is.
> Suddenly no other sims than the family members show in family relations. So i can't really follow how well my sims are doing with the others. Really annoying. If someone had a clue how to fix this, i'd really appreciate it.


I think there is a button to select the filter for that menu, like just family or family friends or w/e. try looking for a button like that.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cici said:


> i have a dell. i don't know what percent it stopped at becasue my dad was loading it


Well if it is 23% then you are not the only one with this problem. I already posted this for the 23% with dells problem:
http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kazza06 said:


> when im on the installing the sims 2 nightlife after it has installed it goes to a updating page but i have the sims 2 bonus dvd edition and it asks me to put the sims 2 dvd in the drive when i do it just says the same thing please insert dvd disk in drive .
> 
> can someone help me please i really want to play on it!!!
> 
> loads of thanks


just restar the computer after you install it and before you update, it won't make you update then.


----------



## toracha

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I think there is a button to select the filter for that menu, like just family or family friends or w/e. try looking for a button like that.


Yes, I thought that might be it but i haven't found a button like that even with patented random keybashing. Another curious thing about that problem: When i start the game and go into a lot i can see the relations just perfectly for a short while, and after that.. they disappear.
I wish a single key command would fix this.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

toracha said:


> Yes, I thought that might be it but i haven't found a button like that even with patented random keybashing. Another curious thing about that problem: When i start the game and go into a lot i can see the relations just perfectly for a short while, and after that.. they disappear.
> I wish a single key command would fix this.


That's weird. So tell me again what class shows in the relations, family, friends, ect.


----------



## Althaia

hi everyone.

I have the Sims 2 and the Nightlife installed on my pc. It works fine. My problem came after I installed the Open for Business Expansion pack. When I started to play it, a message box on the neighborhood menu says I have uninstalled the Nightlife expansion pack (although I did not). I tried reinstalling the said expansion pack but nothing happened. The same thing happened to my sister's pc. What went wrong? How do I solve this?


----------



## toracha

Jackiefrost9 said:


> That's weird. So tell me again what class shows in the relations, family, friends, ect.


Only the members of the family involved with the lot i'm currently in.


----------



## smith18k

Hello all. I hope someone can help me with my problem, it would be much appreciated. Sims 2 would always freeze on my old computer, so I just uninstalled it. I have recently gotten a new computer however, and so I decided it was about time I got the Sims 2 up and running again. BUT there is now a new problem. A driver error 'ialmrnt5', which causes the screen to freeze then go back to my desktop screen with the colouring and sizes all totally different and weird (not very technical language I know but you get the picture). I have read old posts on this error but nothing much has helped really. I tried downloading a new driver from dell but that made things worse I think. I know this post is very vague but does anyone have any ideas about what I could do to fix this problem please? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Kiba-chan

I've recently 'swapped' computers with my Dad and I now have his laptop (Time Computers). I had trouble running Sims 2 on my desktop computer, I thought it was caused by the type and/or version of Video/Graphics card. I hoped that in re-installing Windows XP and starting fresh with the laptop it would run fine. After installation the game loaded fine but as gameplay showed (Neighbourhood selection, In-game play) It appeared pixellated and gameplay ran extremely slowly. Even after putting all settings to 'high', such as 'Sims detail' etc. It still runs poorly. The resolution is set to 800 x 600 and I can't change it to 1024 x 768 (my actual selected desktop resolution) or any other resolution for that matter. My graphics card is S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR, after the trouble with Sims 2 I updated to the latest driver 13.94.33. - Thanks


----------



## cici

i got my game to work!!!!!!!!! it's so fun!


----------



## simsluver57

I have the sims 2 with the university and the nightlife expansion packs and whenever I try to move the furniture or sell the furniture, the game freezes... why?! What can i do to fix this? I have already tried the w-nosound thing and it didn't work, and I checked all the directx sound and graphics stuff
Thanks


----------



## iluvvidgames13

Hey I've installed Sims 2 on my computer before but I had to uninstall it for some reason I cant remember.........

Anyway I remember it installed fine then but now when I try to install it a message pops up saying

"A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package' from the media.Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel installation?"

This usually happens after the little bar at the bottom reaches 15%.I've clicked retry until it says 100% but it won't do anything!!Please help!!!


----------



## randomness10

I was having the same problem as many people about the Sims08.package file not installing when you try to install Sims 2 and I think I've figured out a solution. Many people suggested make an image of the disks and try to run it from your computer, but if this problem is caused by a crack or dirt on your disk (as mine was) simply copying the disks to your computer and installing it from there will not help you. So what I propose you try is to copy all the disks to your computer following the instructions on www.thesims2.com (go to help and type in installing sims 2) except instead of just selecting everything in Disk 1, select it all, hit ctrl and click on the winzip file named "compressed". This file contains the Sims08.package file and is therefore the problem. After you've copied the rest of the disk, make a folder on your desktop and name it something like "compressed winzip file" and extract all the files you can to it out of the original winzip file. Make a note of the files you could not extract (because some others may also not work) and find a friend with Sims 2 also. Ask them to unzip the file to a folder on their desktop and just email you the files you need (the entire file is too big to email at once). Once you have these files, put the missing files into the folder you made on your desktop. Then, select all the files in it and winzip them and name this file compressed. Put this file in your Disk1 folder where the rest of CD1 is and voila! you have a complete sims 2 application. I am fairly certain this will work, but I haven't actually been able to do this yet because I have no friends that own Sims 2. If you are like me and do not know anyone with Sims 2, go to http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=229930 and download the sims 2 file. First, however, you must go to http://download.bitcomet.com/bitcomet/bitcomet_setup.exe and download the program to open the file with. This program is like all of the internet music downloaders and downloading Sims 2 with it is most likely illegal. But, if you don't download enough of it to run the game, I don't believe it's illegal. So, when you open the Sims 2 file with the program, it asks you which parts you want to install. Just simply uncheck the boxes next to everything except for the files containing Sims2_1 as I believe these are the files on CD 1. Then, once it has downloaded (it's pretty slow which is another reason to not download the entire thing if you don't have to) just simply find the files you need (I'm not sure how difficult this might be yet but just open the folder with the stuff you downloaded and search for the name of the file) and then repeat the process way up above where I said what to do once you have the files. I really hope this works as I've spent about 2 days trying to figure this out and hopefully it will help you (if you read the whole thing). Just remember, this might be a total waste of your time and not work, but it's something to do rather than just despair that you don't have the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

toracha said:


> Only the members of the family involved with the lot i'm currently in.


what happens if another sim comes over?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Althaia said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> I have the Sims 2 and the Nightlife installed on my pc. It works fine. My problem came after I installed the Open for Business Expansion pack. When I started to play it, a message box on the neighborhood menu says I have uninstalled the Nightlife expansion pack (although I did not). I tried reinstalling the said expansion pack but nothing happened. The same thing happened to my sister's pc. What went wrong? How do I solve this?


are you playing with the night life disk or the open for business disk?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

smith18k said:


> Hello all. I hope someone can help me with my problem, it would be much appreciated. Sims 2 would always freeze on my old computer, so I just uninstalled it. I have recently gotten a new computer however, and so I decided it was about time I got the Sims 2 up and running again. BUT there is now a new problem. A driver error 'ialmrnt5', which causes the screen to freeze then go back to my desktop screen with the colouring and sizes all totally different and weird (not very technical language I know but you get the picture). I have read old posts on this error but nothing much has helped really. I tried downloading a new driver from dell but that made things worse I think. I know this post is very vague but does anyone have any ideas about what I could do to fix this problem please? Thanks in advance..


what graphics card do you have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Kiba-chan said:


> I've recently 'swapped' computers with my Dad and I now have his laptop (Time Computers). I had trouble running Sims 2 on my desktop computer, I thought it was caused by the type and/or version of Video/Graphics card. I hoped that in re-installing Windows XP and starting fresh with the laptop it would run fine. After installation the game loaded fine but as gameplay showed (Neighbourhood selection, In-game play) It appeared pixellated and gameplay ran extremely slowly. Even after putting all settings to 'high', such as 'Sims detail' etc. It still runs poorly. The resolution is set to 800 x 600 and I can't change it to 1024 x 768 (my actual selected desktop resolution) or any other resolution for that matter. My graphics card is S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR, after the trouble with Sims 2 I updated to the latest driver 13.94.33. - Thanks


I'm afraid you're not going to get much better with that graphics card.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

simsluver57 said:


> I have the sims 2 with the university and the nightlife expansion packs and whenever I try to move the furniture or sell the furniture, the game freezes... why?! What can i do to fix this? I have already tried the w-nosound thing and it didn't work, and I checked all the directx sound and graphics stuff
> Thanks


How long do you wait for it to unfreeze?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

iluvvidgames13 said:


> Hey I've installed Sims 2 on my computer before but I had to uninstall it for some reason I cant remember.........
> 
> Anyway I remember it installed fine then but now when I try to install it a message pops up saying
> 
> "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package' from the media.Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel installation?"
> 
> This usually happens after the little bar at the bottom reaches 15%.I've clicked retry until it says 100% but it won't do anything!!Please help!!!


Do what Randomness10 said.


----------



## sharkforce

okay i managed to install the sims 2, wasnt easy 5 disc US cd version
on my dvd cd combo drive it showed one of the sound packages on disc 3 to be corrupt sumwhere aroudn 72% or so, so i canceled that install went to install this time on my cdr/rw drive. get threw all 5 cds no error. get into gameplay as soon as i enter a community there is no sound what so ever. there was sound in the intro to the game though but none while its loading the community or when im in the actual town... the game also tends to CTD after a couple days of life.

note that the game works fine with audio and no crashing on another system, albeit less nice specifications
*edit: i just realized that the system that it works with was just installed witha new copy of sims 2 not from the same cd's i have, going to try the new copy on my system.*
my specs (system where it doesnt work)
according to the ea easyinfo
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor 1/1 
AMD AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+ 2412.2

Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)

System Memory 2048.5mb

Processor Speed 2412.2 mhz

DirectX Version 9.0c

Display Device NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT - this it gives me a i for

Display Memory 256mb

Display Driver 6.14.10.8421 - this it gives me a i for

Sound Device Realtek AC97 Audio / Creative Audigy 2 ZS (tried both to see if i would get sound)

Sound Driver 5.10.00.6090 / this it gives me a i for

letter C:\ 
FileSystem NTFS 
TotalSpace 111.8 GB 
FreeSpace 12.0 GB


----------



## randomness10

randomness10 said:


> I was having the same problem as many people about the Sims08.package file not installing when you try to install Sims 2 and I think I've figured out a solution. Many people suggested make an image of the disks and try to run it from your computer, but if this problem is caused by a crack or dirt on your disk (as mine was) simply copying the disks to your computer and installing it from there will not help you. So what I propose you try is to copy all the disks to your computer following the instructions on www.thesims2.com (go to help and type in installing sims 2) except instead of just selecting everything in Disk 1, select it all, hit ctrl and click on the winzip file named "compressed". This file contains the Sims08.package file and is therefore the problem. After you've copied the rest of the disk, make a folder on your desktop and name it something like "compressed winzip file" and extract all the files you can to it out of the original winzip file. Make a note of the files you could not extract (because some others may also not work) and find a friend with Sims 2 also. Ask them to unzip the file to a folder on their desktop and just email you the files you need (the entire file is too big to email at once). Once you have these files, put the missing files into the folder you made on your desktop. Then, select all the files in it and winzip them and name this file compressed. Put this file in your Disk1 folder where the rest of CD1 is and voila! you have a complete sims 2 application. I am fairly certain this will work, but I haven't actually been able to do this yet because I have no friends that own Sims 2. If you are like me and do not know anyone with Sims 2, go to http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=229930 and download the sims 2 file. First, however, you must go to http://download.bitcomet.com/bitcomet/bitcomet_setup.exe and download the program to open the file with. This program is like all of the internet music downloaders and downloading Sims 2 with it is most likely illegal. But, if you don't download enough of it to run the game, I don't believe it's illegal. So, when you open the Sims 2 file with the program, it asks you which parts you want to install. Just simply uncheck the boxes next to everything except for the files containing Sims2_1 as I believe these are the files on CD 1. Then, once it has downloaded (it's pretty slow which is another reason to not download the entire thing if you don't have to) just simply find the files you need (I'm not sure how difficult this might be yet but just open the folder with the stuff you downloaded and search for the name of the file) and then repeat the process way up above where I said what to do once you have the files. I really hope this works as I've spent about 2 days trying to figure this out and hopefully it will help you (if you read the whole thing). Just remember, this might be a total waste of your time and not work, but it's something to do rather than just despair that you don't have the game.


Ok, I tried using the downloaded files to get what I needed, but they have a totally different format and I couldn't find what I needed. But, I got a friend's CD and got the file from there. However, I'm not sure that this exactly worked because it installed and had no errors, but now whenever I try to open a neighborhood it won't let me and the game crashes. If anyone knows why this is, advice would be appreciated but I'm working on trying to figure out what is going on and I'll update this if I do.


----------



## randomness10

randomness10 said:


> Ok, I tried using the downloaded files to get what I needed, but they have a totally different format and I couldn't find what I needed. But, I got a friend's CD and got the file from there. However, I'm not sure that this exactly worked because it installed and had no errors, but now whenever I try to open a neighborhood it won't let me and the game crashes. If anyone knows why this is, advice would be appreciated but I'm working on trying to figure out what is going on and I'll update this if I do.


Ok, I figured out what my problem was. When I got the file from my friend's disc, for some reason it deleted all the data out of it. So the file was in the right spot on the imaged copy of the disc and it was named correctly, so the game installed fine, but then when it came time to use the file (obviously when opening a neighbourhood), it crashed the game. So, I simply copied my friend's entire disc one onto my hard-drive and put that disc1 with my other discs. I think if I had found a way to just put the entire file in my disc1 folder, i would be fine, but I had the opportunity to just copy the whole disc and I plan on burning a copy onto CD and using that rather than my disc. Now my game is working perfectly, I hope I helped at least one person with all my long posts.


----------



## toracha

Jackiefrost9 said:


> what happens if another sim comes over?


Well, nothing else seems to be wrong. They're getting along and i can do everything i'm usually able to do, except seeing that person on the friends etc tab.


----------



## hrharmon

What is the code for the cheat "move anything" in the sims 2 pc game?


----------



## dvn1423

Well... ive dont the code be 4 and i cant do it again, has this happen to any 1 of you all?

i opened the chat box then typed in boolProp_testingcheatsEnabled_true , is there sosmething wrong with that? please help me and if the code is wrong , correct it 4 me


----------



## dvn1423

by the way the code to move anything is "moveobjects_on"


----------



## atog

when i downloaded houses for my The sims 2 game, i tried it on my computer, it hangs when i click on the thumb of the house.


----------



## Sly Badger

i don't think im doing this right but im just looking to ask a question...well ill ask it anyway and see if i can get an answer im having the same trouble wth the sims2 as a lot of people its saying that i dont have directx compatibility, im reading that you have to find your adviser or something but mine is just saying its n/a and I really want to play the sims 2 soon can anyone give advise?


----------



## dvn1423

yea, i got some advice for you..... if you have a laptop computer you can take it to like a game person that knows computers , my advice "*game stop*" or any other game store , i had the same problem as you , so i called "*game stop*" where i got the sims 2 game, and theguy said i could just bring the lap top and game there and he would try to fix it. so i saw what he did to fix it. just go on the internet and go to google and type in the sims 2 patch . and download it , truse me its safe = ):up: it should try to patch up all of the problems your sims game has and it will patch the download problems .......

dont thank me.... just be glad i decided to help a bunch of newbies like you and the rest of the dumb idiots asking stupid questions , heres some advice for you all.

FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF !!!! i swear people can be so retarded sometimes......


----------



## dvn1423

does that help you?


----------



## dvn1423

.????????????????????????????/


----------



## dvn1423

ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## randomness10

dvn1423 said:


> Well... ive dont the code be 4 and i cant do it again, has this happen to any 1 of you all?
> 
> i opened the chat box then typed in boolProp_testingcheatsEnabled_true , is there sosmething wrong with that? please help me and if the code is wrong , correct it 4 me


I'm not sure if the cheats are case sensitive, but I always type it in "boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true" so, I'm not sure if that will help. Also, if you type it in when you've already clicked on the family you want to play, it won't work. You have to open the cheat box in the neighborhood view and type in the cheat or type it in while you're in the family view and then exit to the neighborhood and go back to your family. You'll know it works if there's a number in the top right hand corner of the screen when you're in the family view. Hope this helps.


----------



## Couriant

oh and dvn1423, there is no need to post every two minutes to find out if your information helped him. He may have logged off and not seen your posts 

Sly, please don't post your problem twice in separate threads. This doesn't help people when they are trying to help you. Please continue your information search in your own thread, which is here: http://forums.techguy.org/games/475374-can-anyone-give-advise.html#post3698517


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sly Badger said:


> i don't think im doing this right but im just looking to ask a question...well ill ask it anyway and see if i can get an answer im having the same trouble wth the sims2 as a lot of people its saying that i dont have directx compatibility, im reading that you have to find your adviser or something but mine is just saying its n/a and I really want to play the sims 2 soon can anyone give advise?


you should always have your game patched like he said but also tell me the make and model of your graphics card.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dvn1423 said:


> yea, i got some advice for you..... if you have a laptop computer you can take it to like a game person that knows computers , my advice "*game stop*" or any other game store , i had the same problem as you , so i called "*game stop*" where i got the sims 2 game, and theguy said i could just bring the lap top and game there and he would try to fix it. so i saw what he did to fix it. just go on the internet and go to google and type in the sims 2 patch . and download it , truse me its safe = ):up: it should try to patch up all of the problems your sims game has and it will patch the download problems .......
> 
> dont thank me.... just be glad i decided to help a bunch of newbies like you and the rest of the dumb idiots asking stupid questions , heres some advice for you all.
> 
> FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF !!!! i swear people can be so retarded sometimes......


You're calling them "newbies" and "dumb idiots asking stupid questions" but you're the one who paid to have a game patched. I swear people can be so retarded sometimes......


----------



## Jackiefrost9

If you need Sims 2 cheats go here


----------



## Rikku Otaku

*My Sims 2 (with all the expansion packs) has been running fine until yesterday. I checked the Logs and I have a couple of error files, which I'll post details of below in a moment.

Basically, I can get into the game itself, and into a town, but I can't get into a lot. It just crashes on the "loading family" thing.

The error files are as follows:*

*AppErrors*
_ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
.\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
.\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
.\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
.\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Buy) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Build) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (CAS) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (NHood) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (CAS) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Buy) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Build) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (NHood) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (NHood) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Buy) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Build) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (CAS) listed twice in category property set.
.\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
ERROR TSAudio: Failed to cache resource. 0b9eb87e:0da1f2ca:ff99e0de
.\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(1199)
_

*AudioErrors*
_{1,21:12:48:678,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
{2,21:12:48:679,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
{3,21:12:48:679,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
{4,21:12:48:679,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
{17,21:13:30:108,00:00:43:250,941,ERROR,TSAudio,Failed to cache resource. 0b9eb87e:0da1f2ca:ff99e0de },
_

*I'd be very greatful if anyone can help. I hope it's somethign I can sort without having to lose everything I have so far. *


----------



## Sly Badger

emmm thanks for your help i will try that and see if it works


----------



## Sly Badger

oh and im sorry for writing it in the wrong place but i just found this site and had no idea if i was doing it right


----------



## meowkat7239

ok with the sims 2 the graphics card did not want to cooperate... after installation and trying to start the program i got a message saying "failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. the application will now terminate"... i discovered the problem was with the graphics card on the computer ( which is an Intel(r) 82815 graphics controller) i did what was needed to fix the problem which was to manually change some settings 9change color to 16-bit color and add -w the the target field) after doing this i can get the game to start but it's a small box... it won't take up the whole screen and it's extremely difficult to move around... is there anyway i can fix this problem?


----------



## soapythefaboo

Hi guys

I have a problem with one of my favorite neighbourhoods that I just don't know how to fix, I've posted threads on some other sites but no one really knows what to do. 

The sims seem to have forgotten their family relationships once the have moved out of the family home. In the family tree panel the pictures of the sims remain the same as when they moved out and modifications such as aging marriages and deaths are not made.

It's frustrating because when these sims meet they treat each other like friends rather than family and i caught one of the sons flirting with his mother, (very disturbing) not knowing she was related to him.

Does any one else have this problem or something similar, any suggestions? 

Thanks Soapy


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Rikku Otaku said:


> *My Sims 2 (with all the expansion packs) has been running fine until yesterday. I checked the Logs and I have a couple of error files, which I'll post details of below in a moment.
> 
> Basically, I can get into the game itself, and into a town, but I can't get into a lot. It just crashes on the "loading family" thing.
> 
> The error files are as follows:*
> 
> *AppErrors*
> _ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
> .\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
> ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
> .\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
> ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
> .\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
> ERROR TSAudio: Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles
> .\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(933)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Buy) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Build) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (CAS) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (NHood) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (CAS) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Buy) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Build) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (NHood) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (NHood) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Buy) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (Build) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudioMusic : Music category (CAS) listed twice in category property set.
> .\source\TSAudioMusicManager.cpp(1649)
> ERROR TSAudio: Failed to cache resource. 0b9eb87e:0da1f2ca:ff99e0de
> .\source\TSAudioResourceManager.cpp(1199)
> _
> 
> *AudioErrors*
> _{1,21:12:48:678,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
> {2,21:12:48:679,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\Karaoke\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
> {3,21:12:48:679,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Samples\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
> {4,21:12:48:679,00:00:17:406,760,ERROR,TSAudio,Segment at %DataDirectory%Res\Sound\Locale\%Language%\Sfx\Tracks\DJBooth\ has no extensions defined in section DBSegmentDirectoryFiles },
> {17,21:13:30:108,00:00:43:250,941,ERROR,TSAudio,Failed to cache resource. 0b9eb87e:0da1f2ca:ff99e0de },
> _
> 
> *I'd be very greatful if anyone can help. I hope it's somethign I can sort without having to lose everything I have so far. *


re-install the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

meowkat7239 said:


> ok with the sims 2 the graphics card did not want to cooperate... after installation and trying to start the program i got a message saying "failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. the application will now terminate"... i discovered the problem was with the graphics card on the computer ( which is an Intel(r) 82815 graphics controller) i did what was needed to fix the problem which was to manually change some settings 9change color to 16-bit color and add -w the the target field) after doing this i can get the game to start but it's a small box... it won't take up the whole screen and it's extremely difficult to move around... is there anyway i can fix this problem?


you can get a new graphics card, they aren't expensive and a new one will be a very big improvement.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

soapythefaboo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a problem with one of my favorite neighbourhoods that I just don't know how to fix, I've posted threads on some other sites but no one really knows what to do.
> 
> The sims seem to have forgotten their family relationships once the have moved out of the family home. In the family tree panel the pictures of the sims remain the same as when they moved out and modifications such as aging marriages and deaths are not made.
> 
> It's frustrating because when these sims meet they treat each other like friends rather than family and i caught one of the sons flirting with his mother, (very disturbing) not knowing she was related to him.
> 
> Does any one else have this problem or something similar, any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Soapy


never heard of this before. is your game patched?


----------



## helpless_kitty

OK I BOUGHT THE SIMS AND IT WORKS FINE, BUT WHEN I TRY TO GO INTO THE BODY SHOP THIS ERROR COMES UP...

D3DERR_INVALIDCALL! 
this application will now terminate...
:cry cry:
I have downloaded it, that didnt wotk, downloaded the latest version od derectx, didnt work either.. i uninstalled then reinstalled the game NOTHING WILL WORK!!! SOME ONE ANY ONE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM DESPRATE!!!!

you can also e-mail me at [email protected]
ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRICIATED HIGHLY!!!


----------



## Couriant

try updating your video card and DirectX if its not DirectX 9.0c or higher


----------



## helpless_kitty

I don't know how to upgrade my video car! How do you do that?????


----------



## helpless_kitty

update i mean


----------



## tundrav84wd

After spending a few hours having a problem with "Data Transfer" during loading of the game, I found something out that many may not be aware of. First let me say that I haven't read every post in this thread, so someone may have already found the same thing out, but I felt the need to post this. ANY problems concerning a failure with "Data Transfer", be it sound or otherwise most likely will be due to a damaged disc. Take a look at the disc in question. We had to go through 3 BRAND NEW games before finally finding one that wasn't damaged (Big scratch, straight from the factory and bought at Best Buy). Unreal for something like this, but if you are unaware of it, it will drive you nuts. Maybe this will help someone. Guess it makes sense being a "transfer" issue which means it probably isn't being read right.


----------



## soapythefaboo

Jackiefrost9 said:


> never heard of this before. is your game patched?


Hiya,

it isn't patched (aside from the official updates from the sims 2 site) however i have tonnes of downloads. But the downloads are working fine in other neighbourhoods, no probs there.

My computer had a meltdown about a month ago and I got some new bits for it and reinstalled the game all fresh and new and I saved the game data folder (ie 'my documents> ea games> the sims 2) everything in it and whacked that back in after I reinstalled it. Could there have been something I've missed?

Thankyou for replying M.O.U.S.


----------



## photolady

If there were bits in the registry from the old load, (there usually is) then saving your data folder won't work on placing it in your new documents folder, soapy.


----------



## photolady

helpless_kitty, you can't update your video card, you have to remove that one and buy a new one to take its place.


----------



## soapythefaboo

Hiya photolady,

I've done it before and it has worked, and the other neighbourhoods from the same folder are all working fine. I thought that all the game data was contained in the 'sims 2' folder in 'my docs', although I might be wrong.

Also I'm not connected to the internet on my PC that I play sims on [I use my brother's to go on the internet, less mess for me  ] so I presume there won't be a whole lot of registry data, although I may have got the wrong end of the stick, is that what you meant? If so I might still have a copy of the the data somewhere. Do you know where the old load registry data might be?

Thanks for the help photolady, I certainly need it!


----------



## helpless_kitty

hey photolady person...ya um.. I DONT EVEN NO WHAT A VIDEO CARD IS!!!  !!
So if any one could help me out with that that would be AWESOME!! yay:up:


----------



## photolady

Soapy though you are not connected to the net your computer still has loads in the registry. Any software including Windows places bits and pieces (code to make them work) of each install in there.

helpless_kitty: A video card is what makes the pictures and the icons and windows show up on your monitor, without one, you'd get a blank screen on your monitor. If you download and install the program below, open it, look on the left side of this window you'll see a list comprised of the following;
computer
Motherboard
Display (here is where your video card will show up), iClick on the plus + sign next to the word Display, the click on the word GPU, you'll see in the right hand window what video card you have.

Everest is the name of the program and it's free in the link below. You will have to double click on the icon that downloads to install it. 
http://www.cybertechhelp.com/download/file/everest-home-edition


----------



## randomness10

soapythefaboo said:


> Hiya photolady,
> 
> I've done it before and it has worked, and the other neighbourhoods from the same folder are all working fine. I thought that all the game data was contained in the 'sims 2' folder in 'my docs', although I might be wrong.
> 
> Also I'm not connected to the internet on my PC that I play sims on [I use my brother's to go on the internet, less mess for me  ] so I presume there won't be a whole lot of registry data, although I may have got the wrong end of the stick, is that what you meant? If so I might still have a copy of the the data somewhere. Do you know where the old load registry data might be?
> 
> Thanks for the help photolady, I certainly need it!


first of all, in case you didn't know, the registry basically controls everything windows does. If you know a lot about the registry, you could go in and change stuff, but I would not suggest you just try to delete stuff from it (if you could find it). I would suggest completely unistalling the game and then re-installing it. I'm not sure if you've already done this or not, but it seems like your computer just crashed and you re-installed it all. I'm not sure if this helped or not, I'm not quite sure what you're problem is.


----------



## randomness10

helpless_kitty said:


> hey photolady person...ya um.. I DONT EVEN NO WHAT A VIDEO CARD IS!!!  !!
> So if any one could help me out with that that would be AWESOME!! yay:up:


If you look farther back in these posts (about 6 pages I think), I believe someone has already posted your same problem and answered your question. I may be remembering wrong, but I think you can download an updated video card driver for your computer, rather than buying a whole new card. If your computer was bought in the last 5 years, I'd say it's video card is probably okay. To check, do what photolady said and make sure your video card meets the requirements for the sims 2 (you can find these on the website, search for it under help). If it does, you don't need to go buy a new video card, you can just download an updated driver possibly or whatever they suggest earlier in this thread. If you have to go buy a new video card, you should bring the computer in to a comp-usa or somehting and have them repair it as you probably don't know how to do it yourself.


----------



## Barkerrington

When i try to load up the sims 2 i ge the "please insert correct cd rom" error and i loose the dvd drive from the computer. i have the dvd version os the sims 2


----------



## photolady

> posted by randomness......To check, do what photolady said and make sure your video card meets the requirements for the sims 2 (you can find these on the website, search for it under help).


 Or use the link in my signature and it will tell you if your computer will pay sims 2 or not. Make sure you check the Recommended tab.

Barkerrington, have you seen this sticky?

http://forums.techguy.org/games/357226-please-insert-correct-cd-rom.html


----------



## helpless_kitty

ok i did that thing to see if my game can run the sims 2, and i dont have enough ram and i clicked the thing "we recomend" and a bunch of stuff came up and i dont know what to do. I dont know where the websites are tha let you update your videocard. can you help me please!!!!!!!!


----------



## elizzert

Ok I know this is a common problem and I have gone through about 7 different things to try and solve it. Whenever I try to start up Sims 2 I get the error message 
" Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adaptors in this system! Please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
I know that this game works on this system because it was working just fine before the computer was reformatted.
Any help would be great.

System info:
OS: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600)
System Manufactorer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: hp pavilion ze4900 
BIOS: Phoenix NoteBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1300 MHz
Memory: 222MB RAM
DirectX version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)


----------



## photolady

Look on the bottom of your computer and tell me which real model number that 4900 is please because HP lists about 84 products in that range. There should be another number like this 4901 or 02 or more, with either EA or US at the end. When you reformatted, did you reinstall the graphics driver?


----------



## Xeph

After i install the sims 2 uni, or sims 2 nightlife, when after it gets too 100%, and it says, updating, The computer suddenly freezes and i haev to restart. When i did, i can't play it, and i don't haev the shortcuts. But the files are there


----------



## randomness10

helpless_kitty said:


> ok i did that thing to see if my game can run the sims 2, and i dont have enough ram and i clicked the thing "we recomend" and a bunch of stuff came up and i dont know what to do. I dont know where the websites are tha let you update your videocard. can you help me please!!!!!!!!


If your RAM doesn't meet the minimum requirement, you should either call the company who manufactured your computer and ask them for RAM that meets the minimum requirements. Once you know what model or whatever, you can buy it from them or you could try to find it on ebay or something. The only thing you have to be careful of is that ebay will have it cheaper (and it can be expensive) but it's not gauranteed to work. If the thing didn't tell you that your videocard needed to be upgraded then you don't have to do anything with it.


----------



## anscje

Hi There,

I have an original Sims 2 dvd disc and installed it ages ago and it worked.

Then one day I tried to open it because the auto run didnt come up when i inserted the disk and it bought up this weird small box that said The Sims 2 up the top and just a big red circle with a cross through it.

The DVD was a bit cracked so when Pizza Hut had a meal deal to get the Sims2 & university expansion in one of their deals I bought it.

I uninstalled the old Sims2 and now have just gone to install the new discs but the same problem is happening! My husband checked the registry for all Sims2 stuff and deleted everything he could find and I uninstalled Sims2.

Still no avail. I still get this weird box come up whenever I insert the new cd version of Sims2 and it won't do anything.

Please help!

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## elizzert

photolady said:


> Look on the bottom of your computer and tell me which real model number that 4900 is please because HP lists about 84 products in that range. There should be another number like this 4901 or 02 or more, with either EA or US at the end. When you reformatted, did you reinstall the graphics driver?


I can't find any number with EA or US at the end on the bottom of the laptop. Yes I did reinstall all drivers.


----------



## jaredsimon

alright im not sure if this has been answered before, it probably has but im sorry, i just cant read through 90 pages of this lol, my problem is: i have sims 2 all installed and everything but whenever i try to open it up to play it just a small little error box pops up with a big red logo X in it, it doesnt say anything in it at all though, its very odd, help please?


----------



## Rocky 222

Hey im having the same problems with the application has crashed thing when i open up the sims 2, but after uninstalling and reinstalling it a few times i noticed some problems that probably led to this. 1st, its not my computer, because i used to have sims 2 running on it fine, but uninstalled it for a while and once i tried to put it back on, it wouldnt work. 2nd, the install ends at about 75%. 3rd, Disc 3 is only going from 48 to 49% of the install before asking for Disc 4 (that can't be right). I think the discs might be bad, although i have kept them in the case ever since i bought the game.


----------



## Couriant

elizzert said:


> I can't find any number with EA or US at the end on the bottom of the laptop. Yes I did reinstall all drivers.


Try FxxxxA or similar. x is any number


----------



## shellie_eeyore

hi please help i keep getting the message TSData\res\Sound\sfX2package when i try downloading the sims 2 game then if i say retry it keeps moving on till it gets to 100% then freezes completely i have an original copy of sims2 and have a dell dimension 5100 if that any use Oh and one more thing im not really good on computer gargon so please explain it easy as you can thanks in advance x


----------



## randomness10

shellie_eeyore said:


> hi please help i keep getting the message TSData\res\Sound\sfX2package when i try downloading the sims 2 game then if i say retry it keeps moving on till it gets to 100% then freezes completely i have an original copy of sims2 and have a dell dimension 5100 if that any use Oh and one more thing im not really good on computer gargon so please explain it easy as you can thanks in advance x


I posted this earlier in the forum, but here it is so you don't have to look for it (sorry if it doesn't exactly answer your question, just substitue your file name for the one I wrote in it): I was having the same problem as many people about the Sims08.package file not installing when you try to install Sims 2 and I think I've figured out a solution. Many people suggested make an image of the disks and try to run it from your computer, but if this problem is caused by a crack or dirt on your disk (as mine was) simply copying the disks to your computer and installing it from there will not help you. So what I propose you try is to copy all the disks to your computer following the instructions on www.thesims2.com (go to help and type in installing sims 2) except instead of just selecting everything in Disk 1, select it all, hit ctrl and click on the winzip file named "compressed". This file contains the Sims08.package file and is therefore the problem. After you've copied the rest of the disk, make a folder on your desktop and name it something like "compressed winzip file" and extract all the files you can to it out of the original winzip file. Make a note of the files you could not extract (because some others may also not work) and find a friend with Sims 2 also. Ask them to unzip the file to a folder on their desktop and just email you the files you need (the entire file is too big to email at once). Once you have these files, put the missing files into the folder you made on your desktop. Then, select all the files in it and winzip them and name this file compressed. Put this file in your Disk1 folder where the rest of CD1 is and voila! you have a complete sims 2 application. I am fairly certain this will work, but I haven't actually been able to do this yet because I have no friends that own Sims 2. If you are like me and do not know anyone with Sims 2, go to http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=229930 and download the sims 2 file. First, however, you must go to http://download.bitcomet.com/bitcomet/bitcomet_setup.exe and download the program to open the file with. This program is like all of the internet music downloaders and downloading Sims 2 with it is most likely illegal. But, if you don't download enough of it to run the game, I don't believe it's illegal. So, when you open the Sims 2 file with the program, it asks you which parts you want to install. Just simply uncheck the boxes next to everything except for the files containing Sims2_1 as I believe these are the files on CD 1. Then, once it has downloaded (it's pretty slow which is another reason to not download the entire thing if you don't have to) just simply find the files you need (I'm not sure how difficult this might be yet but just open the folder with the stuff you downloaded and search for the name of the file) and then repeat the process way up above where I said what to do once you have the files. I really hope this works as I've spent about 2 days trying to figure this out and hopefully it will help you (if you read the whole thing). Just remember, this might be a total waste of your time and not work, but it's something to do rather than just despair that you don't have the game.

*Note, I tried this and it worked if I used someone else's CD, rather than the bitcomet thing. If it doesn't work, let me know


----------



## -Amy-

OK I think this is an odd problem but then I don't know lol:
I have had the Sims 2 along with the expansions University and Nightlife installed on this PC before. I stopped playing them for a while and decided to uninstall them, which I did (following EA's manual uninstall instructions). Since then I have upgraded from Windows 98SE to Windows XP Pro, I have also installed a new DVD-ROM (I have the DVD version of the game). I decided to reinstall a few days ago so I did. The game installed great no errors. However, when I try to launch the game the splash screen comes up, the drive blinks and then nothing. My PC acts like nothing has happened at all. In my events file I get this error that corresponds with trying to launch the game:

"The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: 7."

I am not trying to access a remote computer (my remote assistance is off), and I am not on a network.

I tried installing University over it thinking maybe it would update the first one and it might work. I get the same thing, splash screen then nothing. But, in my events there is no longer an error with it. I tried the -w -nosound thing that didn't work. I tried compatibility mode with Windows 98. I've tried uninstalling (including registry keys) and reinstalling. I ran the EasyInfo thing and everything passed, but next to my graphics card it says "compatibility of this device is unknown," I would get the latest drivers for it but honestly I don't know which one to download, and I don't know how to install them safely (Nvidia GeForce4 MX 4000). Since it worked before I don't know if that would be an issue? I have been playing around with this thing for 3 days and I'm ready to toss it out the window lol. here are my Specs:

Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600)

30 GB Hard Drive with about 10 GB free

NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 [Display adapter]

SB Live! sound card

1000 megahertz Intel Pentium III
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
256 kilobyte secondary memory cache

512 Megabytes Installed Memory

SONY CD-RW CRX320EE [CD/DVD-ROM drive]

Thanks in advance for any help!!!!!


----------



## JohnWill

randomness10 said:


> If you are like me and do not know anyone with Sims 2, go to http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=229930 and download the sims 2 file. First, however, you must go to http://download.bitcomet.com/bitcomet/bitcomet_setup.exe and download the program to open the file with. This program is like all of the internet music downloaders and downloading Sims 2 with it is most likely illegal. But, if you don't download enough of it to run the game, I don't believe it's illegal.
> 
> --- snip ---
> 
> *Note, I tried this and it worked if I used someone else's CD, rather than the bitcomet thing. If it doesn't work, let me know


All of the stuff you are suggesting here is illegal and against the TSG Rules. Please review the rules before you post again.


----------



## ~Candy~

randomness10 said:


> I was having the same problem as many people about the Sims08.package file not installing when you try to install Sims 2 and I think I've figured out a solution. Many people suggested make an image of the disks and try to run it from your computer, but if this problem is caused by a crack or dirt on your disk (as mine was) simply copying the disks to your computer and installing it from there will not help you. So what I propose you try is to copy all the disks to your computer following the instructions on www.thesims2.com (go to help and type in installing sims 2) except instead of just selecting everything in Disk 1, select it all, hit ctrl and click on the winzip file named "compressed". This file contains the Sims08.package file and is therefore the problem. After you've copied the rest of the disk, make a folder on your desktop and name it something like "compressed winzip file" and extract all the files you can to it out of the original winzip file. Make a note of the files you could not extract (because some others may also not work) and find a friend with Sims 2 also. Ask them to unzip the file to a folder on their desktop and just email you the files you need (the entire file is too big to email at once). Once you have these files, put the missing files into the folder you made on your desktop. Then, select all the files in it and winzip them and name this file compressed. Put this file in your Disk1 folder where the rest of CD1 is and voila! you have a complete sims 2 application. I am fairly certain this will work, but I haven't actually been able to do this yet because I have no friends that own Sims 2. If you are like me and do not know anyone with Sims 2, go to http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=229930 and download the sims 2 file. First, however, you must go to http://download.bitcomet.com/bitcomet/bitcomet_setup.exe and download the program to open the file with. This program is like all of the internet music downloaders and downloading Sims 2 with it is most likely illegal. But, if you don't download enough of it to run the game, I don't believe it's illegal. So, when you open the Sims 2 file with the program, it asks you which parts you want to install. Just simply uncheck the boxes next to everything except for the files containing Sims2_1 as I believe these are the files on CD 1. Then, once it has downloaded (it's pretty slow which is another reason to not download the entire thing if you don't have to) just simply find the files you need (I'm not sure how difficult this might be yet but just open the folder with the stuff you downloaded and search for the name of the file) and then repeat the process way up above where I said what to do once you have the files. I really hope this works as I've spent about 2 days trying to figure this out and hopefully it will help you (if you read the whole thing). Just remember, this might be a total waste of your time and not work, but it's something to do rather than just despair that you don't have the game.


I see that a moderator warned you about this in another thread. You need to read the forum rules before posting again.


----------



## -Amy-

*PROBLEM FIXED!!!!!!!*

I realized that when I upgraded from 98 to XP I never reinstalled my graphic card drivers for XP  LOL!


----------



## Couriant

lol it happens  :up:


----------



## NYCGurl

Anybody have the nVIDIA GeForce 6150LE with TurboCache in thier comp? Are you playing the game with no issues? I am thinking about buying a comp with these graphics. 

thanks.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sorry i haven't been tending to this thread for about the last month, i've been very very busy but I will try to stop in here more often.

NYCgurl:
That graphics card should be able to run the game just fine.


----------



## appleberry_pie

Hi I have recently purchased the Sims 2... however I cannot return it cos I got it through ebay... Silly me. Anyway, when I put it on my laptop, it seems to work when it feels like working.

I can install it, and sometime sit runs without a worry, othertimes, it takes ages sitting there thinking (after double clicking on the icon on the desktop) and then it pops up with an error warning. Much like the error that pops up when Microsoft Word throws a fit, asking if you want to send an error report.

Do you know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it.

Please
thankyou


----------



## NYCGurl

appleberry_pie said:


> Hi I have recently purchased the Sims 2... however I cannot return it cos I got it through ebay... Silly me. Anyway, when I put it on my laptop, it seems to work when it feels like working.
> 
> I can install it, and sometime sit runs without a worry, othertimes, it takes ages sitting there thinking (after double clicking on the icon on the desktop) and then it pops up with an error warning. Much like the error that pops up when Microsoft Word throws a fit, asking if you want to send an error report.
> 
> Do you know why this is happening and what I can do to fix it.
> 
> Please
> thankyou


have you turned off your firewall, antivirus and anything else that doesnt need to be running in the background? Maybe playing it in windowed mode will help, that's how I play it on my laptop.

**thanks Jackie for your response.


----------



## miss-pink

plz help me!!!!

i have bought the following games and installed them
sims 2
sims 2 university
sims 2 nightlife
sims 2 open for business
sims 2 christmas party pack
sims 2 family fun stuff

when i load up sims 2 family fun stuff it loads fine, but then there are no selections of neighbourhoods and when i click on create custom neighbourhood, there are no options either.

am i using the right disk to play (sims 2 family fun stuff) and can u help ???


----------



## appleberry_pie

NYCGurl said:


> have you turned off your firewall, antivirus and anything else that doesnt need to be running in the background? Maybe playing it in windowed mode will help, that's how I play it on my laptop.


Hmm... I will try and I will report back to you and let you know if that works. How do you change it so you play it in window mode rather than full screen mode. I didn't even know that you could do that.


----------



## heybigpancakes

hi, i'm new to the forums *waves*

anyway, i seem to have a problem.

i've been playing the sims 2 for some time now, and, as a random act of kindness my partner bought me the "open for buisness" expantion pack. i was quite happy... until it kept crashing.

i can get through the loading screens fine, and the live mode, but whenever i go into buy mode or try to start a home buisness, the game locks up. i can't ctrl+alt+delete, can't alt f4, can't ant tab out of it. sometimes it happens randomly, but if i ever try to buy or sell a bed, it crashes 100% of the time.

this has made me very cranky, and my boyfriend's plan of a random act of kindness blew up in his face because now i'm as moody as ever. so for the sake of our relationship, please help.

i have:
Operating System- Microsoft Windows XP

System Memory-511.9

Processor Speed-1083.2

DirectX Version- 9.0c

Display Device- ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500

Display Memory- 128.0

Display Driver- 6.14.10.6525

Sound Device- SoundMAX Digital Audio

Sound Driver- 5.12.01.5160

and 16.5 GB of free space on my hard drive.

i've downloaded all the paches and updated my video driver.

any ideas?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

miss-pink said:


> plz help me!!!!
> 
> i have bought the following games and installed them
> sims 2
> sims 2 university
> sims 2 nightlife
> sims 2 open for business
> sims 2 christmas party pack
> sims 2 family fun stuff
> 
> when i load up sims 2 family fun stuff it loads fine, but then there are no selections of neighbourhoods and when i click on create custom neighbourhood, there are no options either.
> 
> am i using the right disk to play (sims 2 family fun stuff) and can u help ???


have you tried re-installing? have you tried putting in one of the other expansion pack disks and playing?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

appleberry_pie said:


> Hmm... I will try and I will report back to you and let you know if that works. How do you change it so you play it in window mode rather than full screen mode. I didn't even know that you could do that.


edit the shortcut to play it and after the quotations in the target path put a space and -w


----------



## Jackiefrost9

heybigpancakes said:


> hi, i'm new to the forums *waves*
> 
> anyway, i seem to have a problem.
> 
> i've been playing the sims 2 for some time now, and, as a random act of kindness my partner bought me the "open for buisness" expantion pack. i was quite happy... until it kept crashing.
> 
> i can get through the loading screens fine, and the live mode, but whenever i go into buy mode or try to start a home buisness, the game locks up. i can't ctrl+alt+delete, can't alt f4, can't ant tab out of it. sometimes it happens randomly, but if i ever try to buy or sell a bed, it crashes 100% of the time.
> 
> this has made me very cranky, and my boyfriend's plan of a random act of kindness blew up in his face because now i'm as moody as ever. so for the sake of our relationship, please help.
> 
> i have:
> Operating System- Microsoft Windows XP
> 
> System Memory-511.9
> 
> Processor Speed-1083.2
> 
> DirectX Version- 9.0c
> 
> Display Device- ATI MOBILITY RADEON 7500
> 
> Display Memory- 128.0
> 
> Display Driver- 6.14.10.6525
> 
> Sound Device- SoundMAX Digital Audio
> 
> Sound Driver- 5.12.01.5160
> 
> and 16.5 GB of free space on my hard drive.
> 
> i've downloaded all the paches and updated my video driver.
> 
> any ideas?


how long have you waited for it to load? have you tried re-installing both the original and the expansion? have you defragmented after you installed it? close all open programs and turn off your antivirus and firewall and see if it still happens.


----------



## miss-pink

yeh i have tried using the other disks and re installing but it still doesnt work ? should i use a friends disk to install, as mine is a thai version that we convert into engliush ?


----------



## BirdDogg34

I get the following message:

"Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate.",

and I realize that I need a new graphics card to fix this problem, but I really don't know where to begin with any of this business. I'm pretty good with computer science...I actually got an award for it ("The Xerox Award for Innovation & Information Technology" if any of you have hear of it lol), so if you give me the instructions I can follow them pretty easily. Basically, I need to know what to do, how much money, how to install, etc. 

My computer stats are:
-hp pavilion mx70
-Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller

I really want to play this game. It used to work and I don't understand why it doesn't work anymore . A quick reply would be really appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## punkboyrc12

hi can some one help me a.s.a.p. please because i need help with the sims 2 game when i go to thesims2.com2.com site and then go to the search button and i try to download skins and lots and other stuff like that. then when i click the download button then this thing pops up saying that i must be product registered with the sims 2 to access this feature and then i try registering the sims 2 game and i get to the part where it has the thing where you have to put in the serial number thing then i put it in and it says that it has all ready been used or something like that so i was wondering if someone can help me out with this so i can download sims and lots and stuff like that thank you a lotttttttt 

punkboyrc12


----------



## Jackiefrost9

miss-pink said:


> yeh i have tried using the other disks and re installing but it still doesnt work ? should i use a friends disk to install, as mine is a thai version that we convert into engliush ?


is your game patched?


----------



## heybigpancakes

Jackiefrost9 said:


> how long have you waited for it to load? have you tried re-installing both the original and the expansion? have you defragmented after you installed it? close all open programs and turn off your antivirus and firewall and see if it still happens.


i found the problem, they upped the viedeo card minimum requirments for all expantion packs after night life... my video card works with sims 2 and university, but nothing after =(

...

i'm having another problem now, all my sims ever have is girls... i can't even adopt a boy...

this game is going to dig me an early grave...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

BirdDogg34 said:


> I get the following message:
> 
> "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate.",
> 
> and I realize that I need a new graphics card to fix this problem, but I really don't know where to begin with any of this business. I'm pretty good with computer science...I actually got an award for it ("The Xerox Award for Innovation & Information Technology" if any of you have hear of it lol), so if you give me the instructions I can follow them pretty easily. Basically, I need to know what to do, how much money, how to install, etc.
> 
> My computer stats are:
> -hp pavilion mx70
> -Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
> 
> I really want to play this game. It used to work and I don't understand why it doesn't work anymore . A quick reply would be really appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


it's definately time for a new graphics card for you, a simple $40 one will improve performance from the one you currently have. anyway...

the hp pavilion mx70 is a monitor. i'll need to know the model number of your computer to get further with this. Or if you can tell me whether your motherboard has just PCI slots or if it has an AGP slot or a PCI-express slot.

To teach you something about GPUs (Graphics Processor Units):

There are 2 different types: onboard and those that come in the form of a "card"
onboard cards are built into the motherboard and they cannot be changed, but they can be dissabled and you can get a new card to take it's place, which is what you will have to do.
The card you will be getting will be in one of the following interfaces: PCI, AGP, or PCI-Express. I listed those in order from worst to best. PCI is the slowest, it has been around for ages. AGP provides a direct line from the card to the memory of your computer, skipping by the processor. This provides less load on your cpu while increasing the speed of data transfer between card and memory, thus providing a very large leap in performance. These AGP cards/slots are either 2X, 4X or 8X. 8X is the fastest, 2X is the slowest and oldest version of AGP and 8X is the newest and fastest version. When i say newest i mean it is new in comparison with the other AGP formats, but it is not new in the world of graphics. PCI-Express was introduced in 2002. This was developed because of increases in CPU speed and performance capability. PCX is how you abbreviate it. PCX doubles the speed of the previous AGP slot.

If you computer has a PCX slot then you will want a PCX graphics card. If it has an AGP slot (which is what i'm betting on) then you will want an AGP card. If it has a PCI slot then i am sorry but you won't get a lot out of this game.

If you want to read more then i found this site for you:
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1087&page=1


----------



## Jackiefrost9

punkboyrc12 said:


> hi can some one help me a.s.a.p. please because i need help with the sims 2 game when i go to thesims2.com2.com site and then go to the search button and i try to download skins and lots and other stuff like that. then when i click the download button then this thing pops up saying that i must be product registered with the sims 2 to access this feature and then i try registering the sims 2 game and i get to the part where it has the thing where you have to put in the serial number thing then i put it in and it says that it has all ready been used or something like that so i was wondering if someone can help me out with this so i can download sims and lots and stuff like that thank you a lotttttttt
> 
> punkboyrc12


did you purchase your game or did you download it?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

heybigpancakes said:


> i found the problem, they upped the viedeo card minimum requirments for all expantion packs after night life... my video card works with sims 2 and university, but nothing after =(
> 
> ...
> 
> i'm having another problem now, all my sims ever have is girls... i can't even adopt a boy...
> 
> this game is going to dig me an early grave...


i have never heard of this before and i have no idea. I blame the programmers. try to patch it.


----------



## BirdDogg34

hahaha i did give you the screen title didn't i? haha sorry...my actual computer is an 
hp pavilion 553x...how do i find out about the motherboard thing and which cards the computer can take? and where can i find the right card? we have a computer place called virtual dimensions in town and we also have a walmart and a staples. thanks for all the help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

BirdDogg34 said:


> hahaha i did give you the screen title didn't i? haha sorry...my actual computer is an
> hp pavilion 553x...how do i find out about the motherboard thing and which cards the computer can take? and where can i find the right card? we have a computer place called virtual dimensions in town and we also have a walmart and a staples. thanks for all the help!


use belarc advisor to find out what slot your computer has:
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
if it doesn't show then tell me what motherboard it has.

that computer store probably sells them but i usually order everything online and have it shipped to me. I use newegg:
www.newegg.com

As for where to find the right card, well we'll burn that bridge when we see what kind of card you can have.


----------



## BirdDogg34

This is all the important information from the Belarc Advisor page that I got back:

*Operating System*
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)

*System Model*
HP Pavilion 05 DA188A-ABA 553X 3001211RE101ECHO
System Serial Number: MX23959133 NA800
Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower

*Processor*
2.00 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache

*Main Circuit Board*
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4G533LA REV 1.xx
Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
BIOS: Award Software, Inc. 3.02 08/27/2002

*Drives*
40.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
8.64 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

COMBI RW16x10/DVD [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removable media [Floppy drive]

ST340810A [Hard drive] (40.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 5FBA2S1K, rev 5.46, SMART Status: Healthy

*Memory Modules*
256 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM 1' has 256 MB
Slot 'DIMM 2' is Empty

*Local Drive Volumes*
c: (NTFS on drive 0) 34.61 GB 7.38 GB free
d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 5.38 GB 1.26 GB free

*Display*
Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller [Display adapter]
HP MX70 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, s/n THTEV66231, May 2002)

*Bus Adapters*
Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7

I hope that helps to point you in my right direction! Thank you so much! I really appreciate all of this!


----------



## Dancc

Hi all, I'm new here.

Since I bought a new graphics card to try and improve game performance, my copy of The Sims 2 keeps freezing. I found a page on EA about it here, so it seems I'm not the only one having problems. (My card is an NVidia 6600 LE) I've tried their advice to downgrade my driver but it hasn't helped and I'm still experiencing regular lockups. The worst thing is you can't even ctrl+alt+delete out of it, when it locks up I have no other choice but to hold down the power button on my PC and start all over. I've wrote to EA about it, but got some bog standard response of very little use. So I was wondering if any of you guys had any bright ideas?

It's really causing me headaches this problem. The only reason I upgraded was to try and improve the gameplay, not make things worse. But graphically this card is a huge leap on my old ATI Radeon 9200 card.


----------



## Dancc

In actual fact, my problem is almost identical to the one heybigpancakes describes here.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

BirdDogg34 said:


> This is all the important information from the Belarc Advisor page that I got back:
> 
> *Operating System*
> Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)
> 
> *System Model*
> HP Pavilion 05 DA188A-ABA 553X 3001211RE101ECHO
> System Serial Number: MX23959133 NA800
> Enclosure Type: Mini-Tower
> 
> *Processor*
> 2.00 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
> 8 kilobyte primary memory cache
> 512 kilobyte secondary memory cache
> 
> *Main Circuit Board*
> Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P4G533LA REV 1.xx
> Bus Clock: 100 megahertz
> BIOS: Award Software, Inc. 3.02 08/27/2002
> 
> *Drives*
> 40.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
> 8.64 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space
> 
> COMBI RW16x10/DVD [CD-ROM drive]
> 3.5" format removable media [Floppy drive]
> 
> ST340810A [Hard drive] (40.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n 5FBA2S1K, rev 5.46, SMART Status: Healthy
> 
> *Memory Modules*
> 256 Megabytes Installed Memory
> 
> Slot 'DIMM 1' has 256 MB
> Slot 'DIMM 2' is Empty
> 
> *Local Drive Volumes*
> c: (NTFS on drive 0) 34.61 GB 7.38 GB free
> d: (FAT32 on drive 0) 5.38 GB 1.26 GB free
> 
> *Display*
> Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller [Display adapter]
> HP MX70 [Monitor] (15.7"vis, s/n THTEV66231, May 2002)
> 
> *Bus Adapters*
> Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
> Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
> Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
> Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7
> 
> I hope that helps to point you in my right direction! Thank you so much! I really appreciate all of this!


from what i find you only have a PCI slot on your motherboard. now here are your video card options:

I would recommend this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814143059

here are a few choices from the newegg site:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...42+1068109602&Submit=ENE&Nty=1&Subcategory=48

Stay away from these brands:
XFX, Prolink, 3D fuzion, Gecube, connect 3D. most people have had bad experiences with all those.

Good brands:
Sapphire, BFG, Diamond, ATI, PNY

Look for these GPUs:
ATI radeon 9250, Geforce FX5500, geforce FX5200. I would say that the FX5500 would be best, plus i've always like Nvidia over ATI. that's what the link i gave you above pointed to. BFG almost always overclocks their cards and they put cooling on to handle it. plus they have a killer warrantee.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Dancc said:


> Hi all, I'm new here.
> 
> Since I bought a new graphics card to try and improve game performance, my copy of The Sims 2 keeps freezing. I found a page on EA about it here, so it seems I'm not the only one having problems. (My card is an NVidia 6600 LE) I've tried their advice to downgrade my driver but it hasn't helped and I'm still experiencing regular lockups. The worst thing is you can't even ctrl+alt+delete out of it, when it locks up I have no other choice but to hold down the power button on my PC and start all over. I've wrote to EA about it, but got some bog standard response of very little use. So I was wondering if any of you guys had any bright ideas?
> 
> It's really causing me headaches this problem. The only reason I upgraded was to try and improve the gameplay, not make things worse. But graphically this card is a huge leap on my old ATI Radeon 9200 card.


have you tried turning down the graphics settings? what are your computer's specs?


----------



## Dancc

Jackiefrost9 said:


> have you tried turning down the graphics settings? what are your computer's specs?


Windows XP Home Edition / Service Pack 2
2.8Ghz Intel P4 Processor
120GB Hard Drive
1024MB DDR Ram (2x512)
256MB nVidia GeForce 6600LE Graphics
Realtek AC97' Sound
DirectX 9.0c

I've tried turning down graphics settings, yep. Freezing still occurs.

I've downloaded the OFB patch and my sound card drivers are all up-to-date but I'm still having problems.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Dancc said:


> Windows XP Home Edition / Service Pack 2
> 2.8Ghz Intel P4 Processor
> 120GB Hard Drive
> 1024MB DDR Ram (2x512)
> 256MB nVidia GeForce 6600LE Graphics
> Realtek AC97' Sound
> DirectX 9.0c
> 
> I've tried turning down graphics settings, yep. Freezing still occurs.
> 
> I've downloaded the OFB patch and my sound card drivers are all up-to-date but I'm still having problems.
> 
> Any ideas?


have you re-installed it?


----------



## karma_pill

I was wondering if someone could help me with this...

I've had The Sims 2 since 2004 and I've never encountered any problems until recently. I stopped playing it for a while and I started playing it again about a month ago. I don't really know how to explain this problem so sorry beforehand if no one understands, lol.

Everytime I create a family, their faces disappear. Not in the GAME but after I created the family, the blocks on the left showing their faces are blank. And when the family loads, it just shows a blank space instead of the family (Pulling faces, holding hands etc). Sometimes after I exit the neighbourhood, the house the family lives in just goes black.  I dont know if this has something to do with my graphics card.  My brother took it out and put it back in about 2 months ago so maybe that had some effect on the game...

I've tried re-installing several times. Nothing works.
Does anybody have an idea what this could be? Thanks!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

karma_pill said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me with this...
> 
> I've had The Sims 2 since 2004 and I've never encountered any problems until recently. I stopped playing it for a while and I started playing it again about a month ago. I don't really know how to explain this problem so sorry beforehand if no one understands, lol.
> 
> Everytime I create a family, their faces disappear. Not in the GAME but after I created the family, the blocks on the left showing their faces are blank. And when the family loads, it just shows a blank space instead of the family (Pulling faces, holding hands etc). Sometimes after I exit the neighbourhood, the house the family lives in just goes black.  I dont know if this has something to do with my graphics card.  My brother took it out and put it back in about 2 months ago so maybe that had some effect on the game...
> 
> I've tried re-installing several times. Nothing works.
> Does anybody have an idea what this could be? Thanks!


update your video card driver and patch the game.


----------



## karma_pill

Jackiefrost9 said:


> update your video card driver and patch the game.


Thank you, I found the problem/solution yesterday on another site, telling me to patch the game. So I patched the game and it's running fine now.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sims2Luva13

I need Serious HELP!!!


EveryTime I try to play The Sims 2 a window comes up and says DirectX 9 was not compatible, it will terminate etc. 

But I downloaded the DirectX 9 yesterday and its still not working and I wanna play sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!

I tried what CoasterFreak said and I have no idea how to get to the hardware tab or the device manager . I try right clicking on my computer and stuff and it doesn't say hardware or anything that he said to do!!

I need help on how to make it work cuz I'm getting really mad   !!!!


SOME1 PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sims2Luva13 said:


> I need Serious HELP!!!
> 
> EveryTime I try to play The Sims 2 a window comes up and says DirectX 9 was not compatible, it will terminate etc.
> 
> But I downloaded the DirectX 9 yesterday and its still not working and I wanna play sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I tried what CoasterFreak said and I have no idea how to get to the hardware tab or the device manager . I try right clicking on my computer and stuff and it doesn't say hardware or anything that he said to do!!
> 
> I need help on how to make it work cuz I'm getting really mad   !!!!
> 
> SOME1 PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To access device manager:
right click on "my computer"
click on manage
on the left hand side look for "device manager" and click it once. That will get you into device manager.

In device manager you need to click the + next to display adapters and you need to tell me what is says under display adapters.


----------



## Ineedhelplikebad

Problem: I've owned "The Sims 2" for quite some time now.. I've recently tried to install it again but I get an error saying something about voice5package or somethin... Now before I say anything else I do have ownership of the orginal copy, but I downloaded CD1 because of the errors with the orignal copy. I installed the program no problem.. I deleted the CD1 file.. Now when I try to open up the game it gets alittle farther than the EA title and I get a message saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate. "I've done everything this here site had said to do.. yet nothing's helped.. http://www.ntcompatible.com/postprint158592.html
I've read of other's with the same problem yet no answer has helped me out
My Set-up:
AuthenticAMD ~1833 Mhz
2 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
76.68 GB on my hard drive

I would really appreciate any help


----------



## Sims2Luva13

It doesn't say anything on thew device manager about display adapters or anything that has to do with it!!! Help me!


----------



## xxxEmilyxxx

Ive got the sims 2, and recently i had 2 have my computer rebooted and before then it worked fine but now ive tried 2 install it agen it keeps sayin tht i dont have directx compatible graphics adapter ive tried downloadin it n i have direct x 9 on my computer!!! i dont no wot 2 do  ... any suggestions????


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Ineedhelplikebad said:


> Problem: I've owned "The Sims 2" for quite some time now.. I've recently tried to install it again but I get an error saying something about voice5package or somethin... Now before I say anything else I do have ownership of the orginal copy, but I downloaded CD1 because of the errors with the orignal copy. I installed the program no problem.. I deleted the CD1 file.. Now when I try to open up the game it gets alittle farther than the EA title and I get a message saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate. "I've done everything this here site had said to do.. yet nothing's helped.. http://www.ntcompatible.com/postprint158592.html
> I've read of other's with the same problem yet no answer has helped me out
> My Set-up:
> AuthenticAMD ~1833 Mhz
> 2 GB RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440
> 76.68 GB on my hard drive
> 
> I would really appreciate any help


download the file again and re-install, this time dont delete the image.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sims2Luva13 said:


> It doesn't say anything on thew device manager about display adapters or anything that has to do with it!!! Help me!


See attached


----------



## Jackiefrost9

xxxEmilyxxx said:


> Ive got the sims 2, and recently i had 2 have my computer rebooted and before then it worked fine but now ive tried 2 install it agen it keeps sayin tht i dont have directx compatible graphics adapter ive tried downloadin it n i have direct x 9 on my computer!!! i dont no wot 2 do  ... any suggestions????


re-install your video card driver.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

*If I take the time to help you, you take the time to spell all your words completely and correctly. Some of these posts give me a headache to read. Everything you type on the computer doesn't have to be in MSN and AIM shorthand.*


----------



## speckles

Hello!
I have read through so many posts and have come across people with similar problems to me but can't seem to find a way to fix it.

I have the Sims 2 and many expansion packs, and they have always run brilliantly. However, I decided to update my computer and although i didn't get a new graphics card i got a new processor, mother board, more RAM. So i was pretty gutted when the sims 2 installed properly, but when it goes to start up the sims 2 logo appears, then as it goes on to the loading window, the sims 2 style cursor appears but there is just a blank blue screen. I can hear all the sound perfectly. The game stays like this as it loads...once it suddenly showed me the neighbourhood screen, but there were no buttons or navigation bars to do anything, and I couldn't click to enter any of the houses. 

I have the latest driver off the nvidia site and have directX version 9. I have also tried the sims 2 patch with no result.

Here are my specs:

AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+
2.20 GHZ
1 gig of ram
Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 256mb graphics card

Can anyone help please? I love this game and am so confused as to why it just won't work!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

speckles said:


> Hello!
> I have read through so many posts and have come across people with similar problems to me but can't seem to find a way to fix it.
> 
> I have the Sims 2 and many expansion packs, and they have always run brilliantly. However, I decided to update my computer and although i didn't get a new graphics card i got a new processor, mother board, more RAM. So i was pretty gutted when the sims 2 installed properly, but when it goes to start up the sims 2 logo appears, then as it goes on to the loading window, the sims 2 style cursor appears but there is just a blank blue screen. I can hear all the sound perfectly. The game stays like this as it loads...once it suddenly showed me the neighbourhood screen, but there were no buttons or navigation bars to do anything, and I couldn't click to enter any of the houses.
> 
> I have the latest driver off the nvidia site and have directX version 9. I have also tried the sims 2 patch with no result.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+
> 2.20 GHZ
> 1 gig of ram
> Nvidia Geforce FX 5500 256mb graphics card
> 
> Can anyone help please? I love this game and am so confused as to why it just won't work!


uninstall everything and then install them again one by one, and after you install each one check to make sure it's working. If your motherboard has onboard video make sure that you are hooked up to the graphics card and not the onboard video.


----------



## tyonts18

Okay I have an Hp Pavilion SlimLine s7410n PC and we just got this computer brand new, theres nothing on it, and ALOT of memory, so i know the memory has nothing to do with it. When i first played the sims 2 there was nothing wrong..and then it started popping up a day after playing it, that something was wrong with my video card, *we have windows XP* So my husband gets up on here and downloads the latest version of a video card for windows xp so i can play it, it was working fine again, and then it started up with "Your videocard is not working properly" and it keeps freezing up, so i have no idea what is the matter, we've downloaded Direct X and everything else people have recommended, I NEED HELP! im getting so frustrated getting stopped right in the middle of playing!  Any Suggestions?


----------



## swords982

when i enter a house or place it takes forever to load. whats wrong.


----------



## blonddbabe18

I recently uninstalled the sims 2 and all the other extras for the sims 2 because when I would start the application it would only show "downtown" or "create you own neighborhood". So I uninstalled all of them. I went to go re-install it and it wont even get to 9% then it says that there is an error to try again or cancel. I have everything it needs to play plus some. It worked fine for atleast 6 monthes and now it won't reinstall. What do i need to do to get it back up and running like usual? PLease Help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

tyonts18 said:


> Okay I have an Hp Pavilion SlimLine s7410n PC and we just got this computer brand new, theres nothing on it, and ALOT of memory, so i know the memory has nothing to do with it. When i first played the sims 2 there was nothing wrong..and then it started popping up a day after playing it, that something was wrong with my video card, *we have windows XP* So my husband gets up on here and downloads the latest version of a video card for windows xp so i can play it, it was working fine again, and then it started up with "Your videocard is not working properly" and it keeps freezing up, so i have no idea what is the matter, we've downloaded Direct X and everything else people have recommended, I NEED HELP! im getting so frustrated getting stopped right in the middle of playing!  Any Suggestions?


Go to start, select run, then type in dxdiag and hit ok.
give it a minute to do a system scan.
Click the button that says "save all information"
pick a place to save it where you can get to it easily, desktop works good.
now attach that to a new post, please don't copy and paste everything in it because it is very large, to attach it look below the box you type in and click the button that says manage attachments.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

swords982 said:


> when i enter a house or place it takes forever to load. whats wrong.


Please look to the post above and follow those same steps.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

blonddbabe18 said:


> I recently uninstalled the sims 2 and all the other extras for the sims 2 because when I would start the application it would only show "downtown" or "create you own neighborhood". So I uninstalled all of them. I went to go re-install it and it wont even get to 9% then it says that there is an error to try again or cancel. I have everything it needs to play plus some. It worked fine for atleast 6 monthes and now it won't reinstall. What do i need to do to get it back up and running like usual? PLease Help!


Clean the disk. Either get a disk cleaning solution or use toothpaste that is not too corse. If you use toothpaste just put some on and smear it around with a klenex or something, then wipe it clean. make sure you use something that is soft and non-abrasive. If there are very large scratches and the cleaning didn't work then let me know.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

blonddbabe18 said:


> I am not so sure I did this right but here it is.
> Mandy


lol you did that right but that is not what I asked you to do. this is what i asked you to do:



Jackiefrost9 said:


> Clean the disk. Either get a disk cleaning solution or use toothpaste that is not too corse. If you use toothpaste just put some on and smear it around with a klenex or something, then wipe it clean. make sure you use something that is soft and non-abrasive. If there are very large scratches and the cleaning didn't work then let me know.


----------



## blonddbabe18

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Go to start, select run, then type in dxdiag and hit ok.
give it a minute to do a system scan.
Click the button that says "save all information"
pick a place to save it where you can get to it easily, desktop works 
good.
now attach that to a new post, please don't copy and paste everything 
in it because it is very large, to attach it look below the box you type 
in and click the button that says manage attachments.
***************


There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more 
notifications until you visit the forum again.

All the best,
Tech Support Guy Forums



That is what a read yesterday but I tryed the toothpaste and it didn't work. it says that it has had a problem with sims2EP2.exe or something...It is from the disk because i searched for it and it is only on file on the disk for the sims 2. I have all the others loaded into my computer. My boyfriend got on there and got the sims 2 to work and family fun, open for business and college but the sims nightlife wont work. It stops at 49% each time and says it has had a problem to retry or cancel. GOSH!
HELP PEEEZ!


----------



## tarynpenny

Hi, I've had Sims 2 downlaoded into my computer before and it was deleted a while ago. When I try to download it it gets to about 70% then an error comes up saying its having trouble downlaoding the 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice2.package'. It asks me if I wanna retry the instillation or cancel it and when I click retry it doesn't seem to help.

How can I fix this? It worked fine before  

Thanks for the help


----------



## tarynpenny

Oh, and when I say download I mean like install


----------



## tarynpenny

And if this helps any the actual error box reads:

> A problem occured when trying to transfer the file TSData\Res\Sound\Voice2.package from media

(or at least pretty close to that)


----------



## AnaethemaDevice

NYCGurl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I want to buy the Sims2 and see if it works on my laptop. My laptop has Intel Extreme Graphics Integrated video card 64mb, which I know I need to change. Any suggestions for a new video card for a laptop? I just want to give it a shot, maybe I will get lucky.
> 
> I have a Toshiba Satelite:
> 512mb ram
> Intel Celeron 2.20ghz
> Windows XP Home Edition SP2
> 
> thanks in advance!


Actually, my laptop is also a Toshiba Satellite with the Intel Graphics card, and I can play Sims 2 all right on it. I had to update the driver to the latest version, but it works. It probably depends on what version of the Intel Graphics card you have, but it might be okay.

And I just realized I'm probably WAY behind the times in chiming in for this particular post in the thread.


----------



## stephenquinn3991

hi,

i was wondering if anybody knows about my problem.n I have uninstalled all my expansion packs but when i tried to uninstall 'The Sims 2' it said please uninstall your other sims 2 expansion packs.confused: :down: 

I would thoroughly appreciate any help given.

thanks from stephenquinn3991.:up:


----------



## stephenquinn3991

can somebody help me!!!

i recently got the sims 2 installed but now when i load it up nothin happens, can somebody help!!

thank a lot from stephenquinn3991


----------



## Jackiefrost9

blonddbabe18 said:


> Here is the message that has just been posted:
> ***************
> Go to start, select run, then type in dxdiag and hit ok.
> give it a minute to do a system scan.
> Click the button that says "save all information"
> pick a place to save it where you can get to it easily, desktop works
> good.
> now attach that to a new post, please don't copy and paste everything
> in it because it is very large, to attach it look below the box you type
> in and click the button that says manage attachments.
> ***************
> 
> There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more
> notifications until you visit the forum again.
> 
> All the best,
> Tech Support Guy Forums
> 
> That is what a read yesterday but I tryed the toothpaste and it didn't work. it says that it has had a problem with sims2EP2.exe or something...It is from the disk because i searched for it and it is only on file on the disk for the sims 2. I have all the others loaded into my computer. My boyfriend got on there and got the sims 2 to work and family fun, open for business and college but the sims nightlife wont work. It stops at 49% each time and says it has had a problem to retry or cancel. GOSH!
> HELP PEEEZ!


how many disks does nightlife come with?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

tarynpenny said:


> Hi, I've had Sims 2 downlaoded into my computer before and it was deleted a while ago. When I try to download it it gets to about 70% then an error comes up saying its having trouble downlaoding the 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice2.package'. It asks me if I wanna retry the instillation or cancel it and when I click retry it doesn't seem to help.
> 
> How can I fix this? It worked fine before
> 
> Thanks for the help


make sure the disk is clean. do you have any friends with the sims 2 too?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

stephenquinn3991 said:


> can somebody help me!!!
> 
> i recently got the sims 2 installed but now when i load it up nothin happens, can somebody help!!
> 
> thank a lot from stephenquinn3991


be more specific. Did you fix your last problem of trying to uninstall it?


----------



## stephenquinn3991

two


----------



## stephenquinn3991

i did fix my uninstalling problem thanks


----------



## stephenquinn3991

here are the specifications that were asked for again i am just trying to run it as it is installed.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/22/2006, 21:46:17
Machine name: QUINN
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: 915PL-A2
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 380MB used, 869MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /Silent
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)


----------



## tarynpenny

No none of my friends have it, it should be clean--I tried the toothpaste trick.


----------



## stephenquinn3991

this is stephenquinn3991, i have installed the sims 2, the body shop works but when i open the game, the logo comes up then goes away 5-10seconds later with no message and nothing happening...it gets really annoying and i hope that somebody can help. Below i have listed the "dxdiag" thing so you could hopefully tell me what is wrong.

thank you
stephenquinn3991


------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 8/22/2006, 21:46:17
Machine name: QUINN
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: 915PL-A2
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 380MB used, 869MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: /Silent
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)


----------



## stephenquinn3991

also if you want to tell me via email

[email protected]


----------



## sachayorda

okay, i think i've read most of this thread but i still have no reply for my problem:

quite a long time ago, i had the sims 2 installed and running fine. I uninstalled it (can't remember why, doesn't matter anyway). Now I reinstalled it, everything was perfect during installation, but when I try to launch the game, my PC automatically reboots, every time. I tried to uninstall it (and made sure it was well done with a registry cleaner), and to reinstall it, to get the latest drivers for my video card, but it doesn't work, even with a nocd. I also tried the latest patches for the game.

here is my configuration:
AMD athlon XP 3000+
2.16 Ghz, 512 Mo RAM
Radeon 9200 series
and a lot of room left on the hard drive...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

tarynpenny said:


> No none of my friends have it, it should be clean--I tried the toothpaste trick.


sounds like you have a corrupted disk, try to go to the store where you purchased it and exchange it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

stephenquinn3991 said:


> this is stephenquinn3991, i have installed the sims 2, the body shop works but when i open the game, the logo comes up then goes away 5-10seconds later with no message and nothing happening...it gets really annoying and i hope that somebody can help. Below i have listed the "dxdiag" thing so you could hopefully tell me what is wrong.
> 
> thank you
> stephenquinn3991
> 
> ------------------
> System Information
> ------------------
> Time of this report: 8/22/2006, 21:46:17
> Machine name: QUINN
> Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
> Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
> System Manufacturer: ECS
> System Model: 915PL-A2
> BIOS: Default System BIOS
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
> Memory: 512MB RAM
> Page File: 380MB used, 869MB available
> Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
> DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
> DX Setup Parameters: /Silent
> DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode
> 
> ------------
> DxDiag Notes
> ------------
> DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
> Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
> Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
> Music Tab: No problems found.
> Input Tab: No problems found.
> Network Tab: No problems found.
> 
> --------------------
> DirectX Debug Levels
> --------------------
> Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
> DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
> DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
> DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
> DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
> DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
> DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)


Is the sims 2 the only thing you have installed? no expansion packs or anything? also do you have any downloaded materials for the sims?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sachayorda said:


> okay, i think i've read most of this thread but i still have no reply for my problem:
> 
> quite a long time ago, i had the sims 2 installed and running fine. I uninstalled it (can't remember why, doesn't matter anyway). Now I reinstalled it, everything was perfect during installation, but when I try to launch the game, my PC automatically reboots, every time. I tried to uninstall it (and made sure it was well done with a registry cleaner), and to reinstall it, to get the latest drivers for my video card, but it doesn't work, even with a nocd. I also tried the latest patches for the game.
> 
> here is my configuration:
> AMD athlon XP 3000+
> 2.16 Ghz, 512 Mo RAM
> Radeon 9200 series
> and a lot of room left on the hard drive...


this is a first for this forum... does it do the same thing with any other game?


----------



## Spatula

I have an unusual and irritating problem with the sims 2. It's all installed perfectly and the performance of the game is a good standard, but I seem to have a weird problem. Whenever I hover the cursor over another sim or generally try to interact with them then any existing actions that I've told my sim to do will be cancelled and their icons in the top left corner will vanish. If my sim is interacting with an object at the time then they will suddenly snap away from it, if they're lying on a bed for example and then I hover my cursor over another sim then my sim will suddenly be hovering in the air next to the bed and any interaction will be cancelled.  

It's really annoying so I'd appreciate any ideas about why it's doing this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MamiChula x816x

hi everyone i have a problem i've had the sims 2 from about 2 yrs and i havent been able to play it imagin my disappointment well i dont kno wut to do when i install it everything goes well then when i click the icon to start the game a box pops up say something about direct x 9.0 (if im not mistaken ) saying that i dont have it and when i go searching i find out it says i have it installed so wut do i do? if i have why is this poping up i gaven up on the game but now i really want some help on this if any one can help me please get back to me i unistalled it since then


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Spatula said:


> I have an unusual and irritating problem with the sims 2. It's all installed perfectly and the performance of the game is a good standard, but I seem to have a weird problem. Whenever I hover the cursor over another sim or generally try to interact with them then any existing actions that I've told my sim to do will be cancelled and their icons in the top left corner will vanish. If my sim is interacting with an object at the time then they will suddenly snap away from it, if they're lying on a bed for example and then I hover my cursor over another sim then my sim will suddenly be hovering in the air next to the bed and any interaction will be cancelled.
> 
> It's really annoying so I'd appreciate any ideas about why it's doing this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


try to uninstall and install the game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

MamiChula x816x said:


> hi everyone i have a problem i've had the sims 2 from about 2 yrs and i havent been able to play it imagin my disappointment well i dont kno wut to do when i install it everything goes well then when i click the icon to start the game a box pops up say something about direct x 9.0 (if im not mistaken ) saying that i dont have it and when i go searching i find out it says i have it installed so wut do i do? if i have why is this poping up i gaven up on the game but now i really want some help on this if any one can help me please get back to me i unistalled it since then


What graphics card do you have?


----------



## MamiChula x816x

Jackiefrost9 said:


> What graphics card do you have?


i dont know how can i find out so i can tell u  because i'll be real happy once some one helps me out


----------



## SimsLoverJess

Q: I Have No Downloads Folder On My Game, I Have Tried Re-installing Many Times And That Doesnt Change Anything? How Do I Resolve This As I Really Want To Download Some "Things"?

Q: All The Walls On My Sims 2 Turn Red After The First Play And Stay This Way Indefinately, HELP!?

  
  
Thanks Babes
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## My7ika7a

Hello! Here is my problem:
The game works well. Everything is fine but the sim peoples are covered in some white "paper" with some code on it instead of their normal skin. It looks like newspaper. Also, this appear on all charecters except the teen ones. Its really weird. I found out that if I put some make up on a sim it's face appear in normal skin. The "code" thingy appear and on some clothes. I tried many things to repair it. I installed the DirectX which comes with the CD, installed the newest drivers for my ViedoCard, reinstalled the game but the problem still appear. I even put some nude skins in the game and for my great surprise the sim's skin turn to normal, except the face and the neck  . Here are my computer species:
PROC: Celeron 2.2 Ghz
VC: nVidia GF 5200 128mb
RAM: 256 Mb
OS: Windows XP Professional.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## betsieboo

Hi, When i install the sims 2 on my computer i choose a the directory E:\ to save sims 2 to, because drive c:\ is very small, but when i look in c:\ the sims has saved the "EA games" folder in there, when i wanted it in e:\. it does't work when i copy and paste the folder to e:\ because the custom content i download doesnt work. Does anybody kow if i can fix this problem?


----------



## SimsLoverJess

I Have Read All Of This Thread,
And Appear To Have No Help On The Matter In Hand

"Q: I Have No Downloads Folder On My Game, I Have Tried Re-installing Many Times And That Doesnt Change Anything? How Do I Resolve This As I Really Want To Download Some "Things"?

Q: All The Walls On My Sims 2 Turn Red After The First Play And Stay This Way Indefinately, HELP!?"

I Just Really Need To Sort These Problems Out.
If Any One Has Any Details Would They Mind Either Leaving A Thread Or Even Easier Emailing Me On
[email protected]
Ta xxxx


----------



## betsieboo

Hey, i have an answer for your first question, you simply have to make one, it should work fine after that.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

MamiChula x816x said:


> i dont know how can i find out so i can tell u  because i'll be real happy once some one helps me out


Here's how to find out:

Right click on "my computer" and go to manage. select "device manager" on the left hand side. Now look at the window to the right and click the plus sign next to "display adapters." Tell me what is listed there.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SimsLoverJess said:


> Q: I Have No Downloads Folder On My Game, I Have Tried Re-installing Many Times And That Doesnt Change Anything? How Do I Resolve This As I Really Want To Download Some "Things"?
> 
> Q: All The Walls On My Sims 2 Turn Red After The First Play And Stay This Way Indefinately, HELP!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Babes
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


What do you mean you have no downloads folder? The one on your computer or the in game one? I don't even think that there is an in game downloads folder. But if it's just the folder that you put downloaded stuff into then just create it.

What graphics card do you have?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

My7ika7a said:


> Hello! Here is my problem:
> The game works well. Everything is fine but the sim peoples are covered in some white "paper" with some code on it instead of their normal skin. It looks like newspaper. Also, this appear on all charecters except the teen ones. Its really weird. I found out that if I put some make up on a sim it's face appear in normal skin. The "code" thingy appear and on some clothes. I tried many things to repair it. I installed the DirectX which comes with the CD, installed the newest drivers for my ViedoCard, reinstalled the game but the problem still appear. I even put some nude skins in the game and for my great surprise the sim's skin turn to normal, except the face and the neck  . Here are my computer species:
> PROC: Celeron 2.2 Ghz
> VC: nVidia GF 5200 128mb
> RAM: 256 Mb
> OS: Windows XP Professional.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


wow that's really weird. Do you have any downloaded materials?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

betsieboo said:


> Hi, When i install the sims 2 on my computer i choose a the directory E:\ to save sims 2 to, because drive c:\ is very small, but when i look in c:\ the sims has saved the "EA games" folder in there, when i wanted it in e:\. it does't work when i copy and paste the folder to e:\ because the custom content i download doesnt work. Does anybody kow if i can fix this problem?


You cannot make it install completely to the e drive, it always has to put a little info on your root drive (in your case the C drive).


----------



## sugapea

ok so i went out and bought the sims 2 again yesterday so i could puton my laptop. well i tried to install it and it was going good until about the 4th disk where it stoed at lik 77% and wouldnt continue. So i tried to install it again and now everytim i try it wont got ast 23%. What should i do about this?


----------



## sachayorda

hi
i recently posted about my VERY annoying problem of my computer rebooting systematically when i launch the game.
I have now some new information (but it still looks weird to me):
In fact, the game does work with a nocd. So the problem may be in something in the original .exe file. Now, i can play the game, but i'm not satisfied (with a nocd the building tools don't work, and i'd want to be able to install the add-ons i own).

All my other games run really fine, and my version of the game runs fine on other computers.
I think I saw on an other forum someone having the same problem as me, but no one replied... Seems like my computer is just cursed.


----------



## kennethyorkm

i installed there version of the sound software that they had on the disk and now my speker dont work

i own ca radioshack brand spekers the cheaper ones

how do i make it som y speakers work?


----------



## kennethyorkm

acually i fixed thje porblem i had to uninstall a former that was used to make the spekaers work sorry for the trouble


----------



## MamiChula x816x

thanks for getting back to me frost i did wut u said and it says

intel(r) 82815 graphics controller

thats all i saw under display adapaters hope that can help you help me if u need any thing else let me kno....


----------



## missb2004

I've had the Sim2 game since it first came out. I downloaded it before onto my family's computer perfectly and than it was uninstalled from the computer. Now when I try to reinstall the game an error pops up and say:

Error executing 'D:\Support\The Sim2_uninst.exe'%1 is not valid Win32 application.

Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## quickbeam

I played the Sims 2 successfully on my computer for a long time. I lost interest for awhile and unistalled it to free up space. When I decided to reinstall it and ever since then I have been unable to play. 
Everytime I try to start the game I get an error message : " The Sims 2 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." That is all the info it gives me. I know that my comp meets the requirements. I have updated my drivers, reformatted my computer, tried both a CD drive and a DVD drive, always with the same result. The game does work on my laptop. 
I have had the same problem with Black and White 2, but The Battle for Middle Earth 2 works fine. (All are EA games with similar requirements.)
Any suggestions? Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sugapea said:


> ok so i went out and bought the sims 2 again yesterday so i could puton my laptop. well i tried to install it and it was going good until about the 4th disk where it stoed at lik 77% and wouldnt continue. So i tried to install it again and now everytim i try it wont got ast 23%. What should i do about this?


try to install it on a different computer. see if the error repeats. don't use a dell.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sachayorda said:


> hi
> i recently posted about my VERY annoying problem of my computer rebooting systematically when i launch the game.
> I have now some new information (but it still looks weird to me):
> In fact, the game does work with a nocd. So the problem may be in something in the original .exe file. Now, i can play the game, but i'm not satisfied (with a nocd the building tools don't work, and i'd want to be able to install the add-ons i own).
> 
> All my other games run really fine, and my version of the game runs fine on other computers.
> I think I saw on an other forum someone having the same problem as me, but no one replied... Seems like my computer is just cursed.


re post your first problem because if I read it I don't remember. also post everything you've tried so far with it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

MamiChula x816x said:


> thanks for getting back to me frost i did wut u said and it says
> 
> intel(r) 82815 graphics controller
> 
> thats all i saw under display adapaters hope that can help you help me if u need any thing else let me kno....


I'm afraid you can't run the game with that graphics chip. let me know if you're interested in seeing if you can upgrade it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

missb2004 said:


> I've had the Sim2 game since it first came out. I downloaded it before onto my family's computer perfectly and than it was uninstalled from the computer. Now when I try to reinstall the game an error pops up and say:
> 
> Error executing 'D:\Support\The Sim2_uninst.exe'%1 is not valid Win32 application.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this?


http://www.xmission.com/~comphope/issues/ch000726.htm


----------



## Jackiefrost9

quickbeam said:


> I played the Sims 2 successfully on my computer for a long time. I lost interest for awhile and unistalled it to free up space. When I decided to reinstall it and ever since then I have been unable to play.
> Everytime I try to start the game I get an error message : " The Sims 2 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." That is all the info it gives me. I know that my comp meets the requirements. I have updated my drivers, reformatted my computer, tried both a CD drive and a DVD drive, always with the same result. The game does work on my laptop.
> I have had the same problem with Black and White 2, but The Battle for Middle Earth 2 works fine. (All are EA games with similar requirements.)
> Any suggestions? Thankyou in advance.


patch the game after you install and see if that fixes it. you could alos try rolling back to an earlier version of your graphics driver.


----------



## quickbeam

Thank you for your suggestion, however I already tried the patch from their website and my friend has the exact same video card and is able to play with the updated drivers. I think there must be some kind of corrupt file or something on my computer that is causing the problem. Any more suggestions, anyone?
Thanks again.


----------



## sugapea

hey thanks 4 the feed back.. later the day i posted that i tried it on my oyfriends computer ad it worked just fine but neither of us have dells.. either way i wound up getting the game to work on my comp after i copied it to my laptop and put it on by myself.. thanks again


----------



## Jackiefrost9

quickbeam said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, however I already tried the patch from their website and my friend has the exact same video card and is able to play with the updated drivers. I think there must be some kind of corrupt file or something on my computer that is causing the problem. Any more suggestions, anyone?
> Thanks again.


try to use your friend's CDs to install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sugapea said:


> hey thanks 4 the feed back.. later the day i posted that i tried it on my oyfriends computer ad it worked just fine but neither of us have dells.. either way i wound up getting the game to work on my comp after i copied it to my laptop and put it on by myself.. thanks again


well i'm glad you got it working. take care.


----------



## jeff001

Hi all. Basicaly all i need to know is where are the saved game files for the sims 2? Because I downloaded a no/cd crack (my bad) and now want to uninstall the game, and install it again s that nne of the problems that it causes occur. But i'm wanting to keep all my saved houses and whatnot. Is it the file is created in C:/Documents and Settings that i need to copy, and paste over the new file?

Thanks in advance. :up:


----------



## jeff001

*so

*none

Sorry about the poor typing, laptop keyboard you see.


----------



## sachayorda

ok, you just asked me to recall you my problem and all i tried to fix it, so here it is:

I have a legal version of the sims 2, that used to work fine long ago. For some reason I uninstalled it, and 1 month ago i tried to reinstall it. Installation was fine, but every time I tried to launch the game, the sims 2 logo appeared, and then MY COMPUTER REBOOTED.
(in a violent way: black screen, then reboot)
So I tried to uninstall it cleanly (with registry cleaners), to check my video drivers (latest version, working fine with all the games i have), and to reinstall it, several times, always the same problem. This version works fine on my other computers.
So, as this problem was VERY annoying, I tried a Nocd, which worked. That nocd just changed the sims .exe file and every other solution, like alcohol 120% showed no results, so i guess there is something wicked in the .exe file. 
But I'm still not satisfied, because using a nocd i can't use the build tools, and i can't install the sims 2 university, nor patches, etc.
About my configuration, I have a AMD Athlon xp 3000+ 2.16 Ghz, 512 Mo Ram, a Radeon 9200 graphic card, lots of space on my hard drive and a fully working dvd/cd drive (anyway, i actually have two drives and the problem is the same with the two, so it doesn't come from this, and the game runs fine with the nocd so my config is good).

(Add: I also tried to install the sims 2, then university, but the reboot problem is the same)

This really looks like a mystery to me, if you solve it I build you a temple (or whatever you want)


----------



## DavidJohn

Q. The game works fine right up untill about 5-15 minutes into gameplay, my computer completly shuts down! What's up?

I've uninstalled and reinstalled and i also make sure that all my "owner" processes except explorer from the task manager are closed before playing the game.


----------



## Talon Razor

So I've tried everything. I can't get Sims 2 University to run. I updated my video drivers and sound drivers, don't have any daemon tools running or anything else. I have an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum and I've heard that University has some kind of problem with it. I've looked every on Google and can't figure this out.

It gets to the splash screen then simply stops working. What on earth can I do to fix this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jeff001 said:


> Hi all. Basicaly all i need to know is where are the saved game files for the sims 2? Because I downloaded a no/cd crack (my bad) and now want to uninstall the game, and install it again s that nne of the problems that it causes occur. But i'm wanting to keep all my saved houses and whatnot. Is it the file is created in C:/Documents and Settings that i need to copy, and paste over the new file?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :up:


http://compsimgames.about.com/od/thesims2strategyhelp/qt/backupfiles.htm


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sachayorda said:


> ok, you just asked me to recall you my problem and all i tried to fix it, so here it is:
> 
> I have a legal version of the sims 2, that used to work fine long ago. For some reason I uninstalled it, and 1 month ago i tried to reinstall it. Installation was fine, but every time I tried to launch the game, the sims 2 logo appeared, and then MY COMPUTER REBOOTED.
> (in a violent way: black screen, then reboot)
> So I tried to uninstall it cleanly (with registry cleaners), to check my video drivers (latest version, working fine with all the games i have), and to reinstall it, several times, always the same problem. This version works fine on my other computers.
> So, as this problem was VERY annoying, I tried a Nocd, which worked. That nocd just changed the sims .exe file and every other solution, like alcohol 120% showed no results, so i guess there is something wicked in the .exe file.
> But I'm still not satisfied, because using a nocd i can't use the build tools, and i can't install the sims 2 university, nor patches, etc.
> About my configuration, I have a AMD Athlon xp 3000+ 2.16 Ghz, 512 Mo Ram, a Radeon 9200 graphic card, lots of space on my hard drive and a fully working dvd/cd drive (anyway, i actually have two drives and the problem is the same with the two, so it doesn't come from this, and the game runs fine with the nocd so my config is good).
> 
> (Add: I also tried to install the sims 2, then university, but the reboot problem is the same)
> 
> This really looks like a mystery to me, if you solve it I build you a temple (or whatever you want)


http://www.memtest86.com/

test your memory


----------



## Jackiefrost9

DavidJohn said:


> Q. The game works fine right up untill about 5-15 minutes into gameplay, my computer completly shuts down! What's up?
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled and i also make sure that all my "owner" processes except explorer from the task manager are closed before playing the game.


might be a heat problem. open the case and put a fan to the side of your computer while playing.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Talon Razor said:


> So I've tried everything. I can't get Sims 2 University to run. I updated my video drivers and sound drivers, don't have any daemon tools running or anything else. I have an Audigy 2 ZS Platinum and I've heard that University has some kind of problem with it. I've looked every on Google and can't figure this out.
> 
> It gets to the splash screen then simply stops working. What on earth can I do to fix this?


try swapping out the sound card, see if that's it. or switch to onboard if you have it.


----------



## midnightrose325

I used to play the sims 2 for countless hours the last few months. Occasionally the game would freeze if it over heats or once in a blue moon it would crash, but i adapted by continuously saving my progress. Yesterday, my sims 2 stopped loading. It crashes during the genetic modifers part, or earlier. I really miss my game, and I don't want to lose my sims. I have updated all my drivers, and it still doesn't work. Why did my sims all of the sudden stop loading and What should I do?

I have a gateway
window operating system xp pro
Display device Mobile intel (R) 915gm/945 gms express chipset family
processor speed-798
direct x version-9
display memory-64
system memory-503.4
sound device conexant amc audio


----------



## Jackiefrost9

midnightrose325 said:


> I used to play the sims 2 for countless hours the last few months. Occasionally the game would freeze if it over heats or once in a blue moon it would crash, but i adapted by continuously saving my progress. Yesterday, my sims 2 stopped loading. It crashes during the genetic modifers part, or earlier. I really miss my game, and I don't want to lose my sims. I have updated all my drivers, and it still doesn't work. Why did my sims all of the sudden stop loading and What should I do?
> 
> I have a gateway
> window operating system xp pro
> Display device Mobile intel (R) 915gm/945 gms express chipset family
> processor speed-798
> direct x version-9
> display memory-64
> system memory-503.4
> sound device conexant amc audio


did you download any objects or change anything in settings prior to this crash?


----------



## midnightrose325

i haven't downloaded any objects and i haven't changed the settings prior to the crash. I did update my intel family driver prior to the crash. When I realized the game was wasn't working, I performed a system restore to return my computer to a previous state, and the sims 2 still doesn't work. I tried relocating the EA game folder, and starting sims again w/out the EA file present in my documents. The game loaded but the cursor was fading in and out a bit. Do you think the game may work if it was reinstalled, and I imported my previous sim families in the new "EA game folder"? I am not sure why the sims 2 won't load on my old file, i think there may be a corrupt filed in the "neighborhood" folder. Its is a weird conclusion, because I never downloaded anything for sims. I also thought that my video card may be the problem, but the sims 2 started working when i removed my previous EA file and it made a new one. How can i play my game again with my previous file?


----------



## scott9389

I was playing the sims 2, and after a little while, the game quit out, made the screen resolution and colors HUGE and disorted, and then when I tried to restart the computer, it just froze up, and even GoBack won't get to an early enough time to get the computer started. PLEASE HELP!

scottrspector (@) at gmail (.) com


----------



## bennyturok

my mouse pointer blinks allot when playing. any idea why?


----------



## sachayorda

> Originally Posted by sachayorda
> ok, you just asked me to recall you my problem and all i tried to fix it, so here it is:
> 
> I have a legal version of the sims 2, that used to work fine long ago. For some reason I uninstalled it, and 1 month ago i tried to reinstall it. Installation was fine, but every time I tried to launch the game, the sims 2 logo appeared, and then MY COMPUTER REBOOTED.
> (in a violent way: black screen, then reboot)
> So I tried to uninstall it cleanly (with registry cleaners), to check my video drivers (latest version, working fine with all the games i have), and to reinstall it, several times, always the same problem. This version works fine on my other computers.
> So, as this problem was VERY annoying, I tried a Nocd, which worked. That nocd just changed the sims .exe file and every other solution, like alcohol 120% showed no results, so i guess there is something wicked in the .exe file.
> But I'm still not satisfied, because using a nocd i can't use the build tools, and i can't install the sims 2 university, nor patches, etc.
> About my configuration, I have a AMD Athlon xp 3000+ 2.16 Ghz, 512 Mo Ram, a Radeon 9200 graphic card, lots of space on my hard drive and a fully working dvd/cd drive (anyway, i actually have two drives and the problem is the same with the two, so it doesn't come from this, and the game runs fine with the nocd so my config is good).
> 
> (Add: I also tried to install the sims 2, then university, but the reboot problem is the same)
> 
> This really looks like a mystery to me, if you solve it I build you a temple (or whatever you want)
> 
> http://www.memtest86.com/
> 
> test your memory


well, I just did that memory test (and let it fully run twice) and it found no error...


----------



## triff

Hi,
I have Sims 2 installed and I am trying to install the university expansion. It only came with one cd and there is only space in the box for 1 cd yet when installing the university expansion it asks for cd2 to be inserted. I've cleaned the cd, restarted my computer with the cd in and I know it works because it was installed and worked fine on my old laptop. Any ideas what to do?
Many thanks
Alex


----------



## phwoar24

Hey everybody!
I've been having a load of trouble with the sims 2 and its expansion packs for awhile now. Thats why I made the decision today to reinstall everything (after backing up my downloads, saved games, etc). But now where I had no problem installing nightlife the first time around, it keeps saying that there is a problem creating a folder of some nature while I'm still on the first disk. Is this problem just because the disk needs a more thorough cleaning (I've tried cleaning it before) or something bigger?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## midnightrose325

I reinstalled the sims 2, but my saved file still won't run properly. Now my application loads very quickly pass the "genetic modifiers" part, but I can't load the neighborhood where I keep all my sims. Is there anyway I can have my sims running properly again on my previous files?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

midnightrose325 said:


> i haven't downloaded any objects and i haven't changed the settings prior to the crash. I did update my intel family driver prior to the crash. When I realized the game was wasn't working, I performed a system restore to return my computer to a previous state, and the sims 2 still doesn't work. I tried relocating the EA game folder, and starting sims again w/out the EA file present in my documents. The game loaded but the cursor was fading in and out a bit. Do you think the game may work if it was reinstalled, and I imported my previous sim families in the new "EA game folder"? I am not sure why the sims 2 won't load on my old file, i think there may be a corrupt filed in the "neighborhood" folder. Its is a weird conclusion, because I never downloaded anything for sims. I also thought that my video card may be the problem, but the sims 2 started working when i removed my previous EA file and it made a new one. How can i play my game again with my previous file?


because you updated your chipset drivers you changed your video driver. that might be what caused this. You are using an onboard card, so i would reccommend getting a regular graphics card anyway, just because they provide better performance and you will notice a huge improvment in gameplay. But yeah you can try re-installing and copying your sims back to the folder afterwards.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

scott9389 said:


> I was playing the sims 2, and after a little while, the game quit out, made the screen resolution and colors HUGE and disorted, and then when I tried to restart the computer, it just froze up, and even GoBack won't get to an early enough time to get the computer started. PLEASE HELP!
> 
> scottrspector (@) at gmail (.) com


wait... your computer won't start?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bennyturok said:


> my mouse pointer blinks allot when playing. any idea why?


no.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

sachayorda said:


> well, I just did that memory test (and let it fully run twice) and it found no error...


is this a laptop


----------



## Jackiefrost9

triff said:


> Hi,
> I have Sims 2 installed and I am trying to install the university expansion. It only came with one cd and there is only space in the box for 1 cd yet when installing the university expansion it asks for cd2 to be inserted. I've cleaned the cd, restarted my computer with the cd in and I know it works because it was installed and worked fine on my old laptop. Any ideas what to do?
> Many thanks
> Alex


i've never seen this disk, is it a double sided CD? are you sure the box doesn't fold out for another cd behind the first?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

phwoar24 said:


> Hey everybody!
> I've been having a load of trouble with the sims 2 and its expansion packs for awhile now. Thats why I made the decision today to reinstall everything (after backing up my downloads, saved games, etc). But now where I had no problem installing nightlife the first time around, it keeps saying that there is a problem creating a folder of some nature while I'm still on the first disk. Is this problem just because the disk needs a more thorough cleaning (I've tried cleaning it before) or something bigger?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


what is the exact error message.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

midnightrose325 said:


> I reinstalled the sims 2, but my saved file still won't run properly. Now my application loads very quickly pass the "genetic modifiers" part, but I can't load the neighborhood where I keep all my sims. Is there anyway I can have my sims running properly again on my previous files?


what happens when you try to load it?


----------



## triff

Jackiefrost9 said:


> i've never seen this disk, is it a double sided CD? are you sure the box doesn't fold out for another cd behind the first?


Yep, checked it all, there is only one disk, which makes me think something somewhere is going wrong, didn't know if anyone else had had this problem and how they got around it. Is this a contact EA games situation?


----------



## GR81

triff said:


> Yep, checked it all, there is only one disk, which makes me think something somewhere is going wrong, didn't know if anyone else had had this problem and how they got around it. Is this a contact EA games situation?


There should be a 2nd disc in a cardboard sleeve behind the leaflet about nightlife & booklet with the code on


----------



## GR81

[/B]Please someone help me ive the got sims 2 & all expansion & stuff packs installed on my computer everything was working fine until i installed the glamour life stuff pack. the game would load let me select a neighbourhood then crash & re-boot my computer or the graphics would go wrong i'd get one picture on top of the other, the sims faces would disappear or i just get a blue screen & the only way i could get out of it was to press the re-start button on my computer tower. so i upgraded all the drivers for my graphics card & tried again still the same problem i tried un-installing all expansion packs & the sims 2 but got an error MSG saying sims 2 cannot be un-installed as there are 1 or more expansion packs installed (even though i had un-installed them all) tried system re-store but that didnt work either so i re-formatted my computer & just installed the sims 2 now thats not working probaly im getting the same problems as above ive done virus scans & checked my memory (let it run through 5 times) & it found no errors i dont know what else i can do 
HELP!!!!!


----------



## phwoar24

Alright it always screws up around 48% and has the error message. .
"A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'D:\TSBin\Sims2EP2.exe' from the media."

My disk is clean, relatively new, and only has one scratch that I can see (even though it's really rather shallow). Any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## midnightrose325

In SIMS UNIVERSITY there is supposed to be 2 disks. When u look in the case case can u lift the black cd holder part. The second CD is supposed to be behind the first one. IF it is missing i will call EA and ask for a replacement.


----------



## midnightrose325

When I load my sims game it says "Application crash, The application must terminate" whenever I load my pleasantview neighborhood. This situation occurs only when I load that neighborhood, and not when I load other neighborhoods. I have reinstalled the sims, and I have done system restore, but nothing worked. I am so sad because I am afraid of losing my sim families.


----------



## midnightrose325

midnightrose325 said:


> In SIMS UNIVERSITY there is supposed to 2 disks. When u look the case case can u lift the black cd holder part. The second CD is supposed to be behind the first one. IF it is missing i will call EA and ask for a replacement.


----------



## midnightrose325

sorry guys/girls about the random quote


----------



## NYCGurl

I just wanna give a shout out to Jackiefrost for holding this thread down, Sims players can be demanding ones LOL (a Sims player myself) and you have helped alot of folks so I thought you should be commended on that.

Now, for some reason I cant seem to load the game.......

LOL Kudos to you.


----------



## Zman1764

Anyone have this problem?

For some reason, my sim is stuck on his cell phone. He isnt talking, he just holds the phone to his ear and breathes, he cant do anything else. Im really not sure what else to do...

Is it possible to delete the cell phone from his inventory? (it might say its in use so it cant be deleted)
Or is there a hack I can use to get him off it?

Also, im having alot of problems with doors stuck open. Im not really sure what to do. I read that it is a glitch but is there a way to fix it?


----------



## NYCGurl

I know that you can take things out of their inventory and place them in the game sometimes, that's how I will swap things from one Sims inventory to another Sims inventory. Try placing the cell on a table, then going into 'buying mode' and delete it. If that makes the Sim act quirky then leave the lot without saving it.


----------



## Zman1764

ok thanks... I kinda figured it out. we just moved him out and then back in and they worked fine...

Does anyone know how to get twins on sims 2? Also, I read that there is a cheat that you can use to get twins indefinitly. What is it?
I read that you can increase the chances of tein birth by eating cheesecake. Is this true? Where do I get cheesecake?


----------



## mellaine

I'm having a problem reinstalling my Sims 2. I've had it for a while and it played it fine, bought University and that was playing fine also. Our computer started to slow down, so my computer-illiterate husband unistalled my games. Now, months later, I bought more memory to put us to 1 GB and I've been trying to install the game. I used my game and it didn't recognize there was a cd in the drive so I typed in e:\Autorun and it still didn't work. I borrowed my sister's game and her game installed, but still didn't autorun. When I got around to installing the University, it said that Sims 2 was not installed and that University would now uninstall. Since then, I went to add/remove programs and it won't remove the game. It blinks and stays there. It did delete my desktop icon, however. I tried to install it again and I can't get it to even autorun or install at all. When I try to browse, it says (Not Responding). I thought it was a problem with my dvd drive, so I put in one of my daughter's games that couldn't run prior to upgrading memory and it installed and ran fine. I know there are Sims 2 files on my computer, but I can't get rid of them. I did delete the folder in my documents thinking this would solve the problem, but it didn't. I'm wanting to install all of the other expansion packs that have come along since I stopped playing, but I can't get it to run. Any help?

Note: I cleaned the disk thinking that might be the issue, but it is not.


----------



## Zman1764

do a system restore to the point before you tried reinstalling it.

When your done with that, go to Start, Run. Type in E:\ and it should autorun by itself. If it doesnt autorun, then maybe auto run is shut off.


----------



## mellaine

The autorun works fine for every other cd put into the computer. It just won't work with this game. I can't get it to run at all.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

wow i need to check this more often...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

GR81 said:


> There should be a 2nd disc in a cardboard sleeve behind the leaflet about nightlife & booklet with the code on


what he said.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

GR81 said:


> [/B]Please someone help me ive the got sims 2 & all expansion & stuff packs installed on my computer everything was working fine until i installed the glamour life stuff pack. the game would load let me select a neighbourhood then crash & re-boot my computer or the graphics would go wrong i'd get one picture on top of the other, the sims faces would disappear or i just get a blue screen & the only way i could get out of it was to press the re-start button on my computer tower. so i upgraded all the drivers for my graphics card & tried again still the same problem i tried un-installing all expansion packs & the sims 2 but got an error MSG saying sims 2 cannot be un-installed as there are 1 or more expansion packs installed (even though i had un-installed them all) tried system re-store but that didnt work either so i re-formatted my computer & just installed the sims 2 now thats not working probaly im getting the same problems as above ive done virus scans & checked my memory (let it run through 5 times) & it found no errors i dont know what else i can do
> HELP!!!!!


what graphics card do you have? try to patch it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

phwoar24 said:


> Alright it always screws up around 48% and has the error message. .
> "A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'D:\TSBin\Sims2EP2.exe' from the media."
> 
> My disk is clean, relatively new, and only has one scratch that I can see (even though it's really rather shallow). Any ideas on what I can do?


use the toothpaste trick. search the thread for it i posted it before.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

midnightrose325 said:


> When I load my sims game it says "Application crash, The application must terminate" whenever I load my pleasantview neighborhood. This situation occurs only when I load that neighborhood, and not when I load other neighborhoods. I have reinstalled the sims, and I have done system restore, but nothing worked. I am so sad because I am afraid of losing my sim families.


 try to re-install it but if that doesn't work i blame a corrupted neighborhood.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

NYCGurl said:


> I just wanna give a shout out to Jackiefrost for holding this thread down, Sims players can be demanding ones LOL (a Sims player myself) and you have helped alot of folks so I thought you should be commended on that.
> 
> Now, for some reason I cant seem to load the game.......
> 
> LOL Kudos to you.


hey, i do what i can lol

i would love details about your problem and your computer


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Zman1764 said:


> ok thanks... I kinda figured it out. we just moved him out and then back in and they worked fine...
> 
> Does anyone know how to get twins on sims 2? Also, I read that there is a cheat that you can use to get twins indefinitly. What is it?
> I read that you can increase the chances of tein birth by eating cheesecake. Is this true? Where do I get cheesecake?


lol no idea... www.cheatcc.com

or www.google.com


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mellaine said:


> I'm having a problem reinstalling my Sims 2. I've had it for a while and it played it fine, bought University and that was playing fine also. Our computer started to slow down, so my computer-illiterate husband unistalled my games. Now, months later, I bought more memory to put us to 1 GB and I've been trying to install the game. I used my game and it didn't recognize there was a cd in the drive so I typed in e:\Autorun and it still didn't work. I borrowed my sister's game and her game installed, but still didn't autorun. When I got around to installing the University, it said that Sims 2 was not installed and that University would now uninstall. Since then, I went to add/remove programs and it won't remove the game. It blinks and stays there. It did delete my desktop icon, however. I tried to install it again and I can't get it to even autorun or install at all. When I try to browse, it says (Not Responding). I thought it was a problem with my dvd drive, so I put in one of my daughter's games that couldn't run prior to upgrading memory and it installed and ran fine. I know there are Sims 2 files on my computer, but I can't get rid of them. I did delete the folder in my documents thinking this would solve the problem, but it didn't. I'm wanting to install all of the other expansion packs that have come along since I stopped playing, but I can't get it to run. Any help?
> 
> Note: I cleaned the disk thinking that might be the issue, but it is not.


you know, formatting will usually solve most problems...

does your dvd drive take any drivers?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mellaine said:


> I'm having a problem reinstalling my Sims 2. I've had it for a while and it played it fine, bought University and that was playing fine also. Our computer started to slow down, so my computer-illiterate husband unistalled my games. Now, months later, I bought more memory to put us to 1 GB and I've been trying to install the game. I used my game and it didn't recognize there was a cd in the drive so I typed in e:\Autorun and it still didn't work. I borrowed my sister's game and her game installed, but still didn't autorun. When I got around to installing the University, it said that Sims 2 was not installed and that University would now uninstall. Since then, I went to add/remove programs and it won't remove the game. It blinks and stays there. It did delete my desktop icon, however. I tried to install it again and I can't get it to even autorun or install at all. When I try to browse, it says (Not Responding). I thought it was a problem with my dvd drive, so I put in one of my daughter's games that couldn't run prior to upgrading memory and it installed and ran fine. I know there are Sims 2 files on my computer, but I can't get rid of them. I did delete the folder in my documents thinking this would solve the problem, but it didn't. I'm wanting to install all of the other expansion packs that have come along since I stopped playing, but I can't get it to run. Any help?
> 
> Note: I cleaned the disk thinking that might be the issue, but it is not.


you know, formatting will usually solve most problems...

does your dvd drive take any drivers?

right click on the dvd drive and go to autoplay. make sure everything looks right.


----------



## mellaine

Prior to your replying to my message, I took the computer back to factory settings and tried to install the game again and it did not work. I'm not sure how to format, can you help? I'm also not sure what you mean about my dvd drive taking any drivers. I have an extra dvd drive, but I haven't had a dvd installed there. As far as the dvd drive when I right click on it, I can see the sims 2, the icon, the ea icon and the setup and autoplay icons, but when I double click on setup, nothing happens. If I double click again, then it says not responding.


----------



## egduf8

Even though I dont think you guys will be able to help me, I might as well ask just in case.

I've been playing sims 2 for a long time now and nothing has gone wrong, but recently I hired a nanny. at one point i dismissed the nanny while she was at my house, because the father was home to look after the toddler, but she didnt leave. i shooed her and she still wouldnt leave. and now shes just standing in the middle of the doorway to a bedroom, sleeping! and shes in her bra and undies too, which makes it double gross! i need her to get into the pool so i can drown her, but it doesnt seem like shes gonna wake up! she just WONT LEAVE and its really bugging me. can anyone help?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mellaine said:


> Prior to your replying to my message, I took the computer back to factory settings and tried to install the game again and it did not work. I'm not sure how to format, can you help? I'm also not sure what you mean about my dvd drive taking any drivers. I have an extra dvd drive, but I haven't had a dvd installed there. As far as the dvd drive when I right click on it, I can see the sims 2, the icon, the ea icon and the setup and autoplay icons, but when I double click on setup, nothing happens. If I double click again, then it says not responding.


double click the autoplay one.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

egduf8 said:


> Even though I dont think you guys will be able to help me, I might as well ask just in case.
> 
> I've been playing sims 2 for a long time now and nothing has gone wrong, but recently I hired a nanny. at one point i dismissed the nanny while she was at my house, because the father was home to look after the toddler, but she didnt leave. i shooed her and she still wouldnt leave. and now shes just standing in the middle of the doorway to a bedroom, sleeping! and shes in her bra and undies too, which makes it double gross! i need her to get into the pool so i can drown her, but it doesnt seem like shes gonna wake up! she just WONT LEAVE and its really bugging me. can anyone help?


try the move anything cheat and delete her... if you can... i'm not sure if that will work.


----------



## tommyb460

hey guys, When trying to install the Sims 2 i get the following error message:

Failed to copy F:\support\european help files\es\wht_logo2.gif

I cannot proceed without it copying.

I expect you're going to say it's a faulty disc but it has installed on 2 of my friends computer fine so any ideas??


----------



## Zman1764

egduf8 said:


> Even though I dont think you guys will be able to help me, I might as well ask just in case.
> 
> I've been playing sims 2 for a long time now and nothing has gone wrong, but recently I hired a nanny. at one point i dismissed the nanny while she was at my house, because the father was home to look after the toddler, but she didnt leave. i shooed her and she still wouldnt leave. and now shes just standing in the middle of the doorway to a bedroom, sleeping! and shes in her bra and undies too, which makes it double gross! i need her to get into the pool so i can drown her, but it doesnt seem like shes gonna wake up! she just WONT LEAVE and its really bugging me. can anyone help?


Press CTRL + Shift+ C and then type moveobjects on in the box (make sure you are in buy mode). After you enable the cheat, pcik her up like you would pick anything else up and just delete her. or if its more fun you can try and put her in a pool!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

tommyb460 said:


> hey guys, When trying to install the Sims 2 i get the following error message:
> 
> Failed to copy F:\support\european help files\es\wht_logo2.gif
> 
> I cannot proceed without it copying.
> 
> I expect you're going to say it's a faulty disc but it has installed on 2 of my friends computer fine so any ideas??


use the cd image and alcohol 120% trick.


----------



## kian

i just gota new computer i love it...but when i play the sims... it'll play it for like 10 minutes, then my whole computer just restarts...???? Help meee!


----------



## Benny P

I just installed the Sims, Nightlife, and when i open up a lot (occupied or not) i find that the music keeps on playing, and the screen stays there, but it vever loads.  
Thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kian said:


> i just gota new computer i love it...but when i play the sims... it'll play it for like 10 minutes, then my whole computer just restarts...???? Help meee!


what computer did you get?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Benny P said:


> I just installed the Sims, Nightlife, and when i open up a lot (occupied or not) i find that the music keeps on playing, and the screen stays there, but it vever loads.
> Thanks


have you patched it? did this happen with the regular sims 2?


----------



## Benny P

No it never happened before. 
Patch? Where?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

http://thesims2.ea.com/update/


----------



## Keira_111

Whenever I load a family, the family screen seems to freeze or something however the hour glass still moves. The family never loads even when I leave it sitting there for ten minutes. This problem never occurred before, It just started happening recently.


----------



## Cm477

Two questions really.
1)Has anyone else tried running Sims 2 on a computer with similar specs: 1.7GHz proc, Radeon xpress 200m 64mb, and 512mb ram shared? I've been told it will run too slow. Will adding more RAM solve this? It's a laptop so changing vid cards isn't an options.

2)Can sims 1 and sims 2 be installed at the same time on a computer? Obviously not run at the same time, but I'd like to leave sims 1 installed.

thanks


----------



## phwoar24

Hey everybody! I have been having some rather annoying problems with my game lately. For no reason whatsoever it has insisted on blurring not only my clothing, but my testures, my eyes, my hair, etcetcetc. I have intel and I dont have a very fancy graphics card (i tried the troubleshooting method on MTS2 and it wont work for me because of that). Anybody have an idea on what I can do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Keira_111 said:


> Whenever I load a family, the family screen seems to freeze or something however the hour glass still moves. The family never loads even when I leave it sitting there for ten minutes. This problem never occurred before, It just started happening recently.


play a different family and see if it happens with them too.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Cm477 said:


> Two questions really.
> 1)Has anyone else tried running Sims 2 on a computer with similar specs: 1.7GHz proc, Radeon xpress 200m 64mb, and 512mb ram shared? I've been told it will run too slow. Will adding more RAM solve this? It's a laptop so changing vid cards isn't an options.
> 
> 2)Can sims 1 and sims 2 be installed at the same time on a computer? Obviously not run at the same time, but I'd like to leave sims 1 installed.
> 
> thanks


will more RAM speed it up? well it's never a bad thing. what processor is it? 1.7Ghz doesn't really say a thing anymore. my cpu is 2.13 Ghz but it will own a 4Ghz Pentium 4. That video card tells me that the game will probably never run very great. Yes you can have the first and second sims installed at the same time.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

phwoar24 said:


> Hey everybody! I have been having some rather annoying problems with my game lately. For no reason whatsoever it has insisted on blurring not only my clothing, but my testures, my eyes, my hair, etcetcetc. I have intel and I dont have a very fancy graphics card (i tried the troubleshooting method on MTS2 and it wont work for me because of that). Anybody have an idea on what I can do?


well what graphics card do you have?


----------



## TsukiGoKim

I'm running Open for Business on top of the DVD version of the Sims 2. I've been builing a replica of the apartment complex I live in and have been having no troubles until... I can no longer add any walls.
If I remove a piece of a wall from anywhere on the map, I can add 1 more piece of wall anywhere on the map, but no more. This happens no matter where I try to build the wall. I can add fances, but I can't substitute those for walls. I can add everything but any mroe walls. It's as if there is a wall limit and I have hit it. This is crazy. I have patched both versions (DVD Sims 2 and Open for Business), restarted, moved the lot, but I still cannot complete this building. 
Is there anything that can be done or must I give up on adding the third (and final) floor?


----------



## Reicheru

"I just got the sims 2, and it installed in my computer just fine.
Than., i went to run it and it went I forget exactly what it said
but it said I needed directX 9.0c compability..thingy. So, I went and download whatever that was. I downloaded it.......installed whatever whatever.

restarted computer..

it's still not working! so when I go to play that message keeps coming up! but i've already downloaded it! what's going on?"

I have the same problem, I've installed and reinstalled directx9.0c about ten times now, what's going on!!!

Thanks for any help you can give...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

TsukiGoKim said:


> I'm running Open for Business on top of the DVD version of the Sims 2. I've been builing a replica of the apartment complex I live in and have been having no troubles until... I can no longer add any walls.
> If I remove a piece of a wall from anywhere on the map, I can add 1 more piece of wall anywhere on the map, but no more. This happens no matter where I try to build the wall. I can add fances, but I can't substitute those for walls. I can add everything but any mroe walls. It's as if there is a wall limit and I have hit it. This is crazy. I have patched both versions (DVD Sims 2 and Open for Business), restarted, moved the lot, but I still cannot complete this building.
> Is there anything that can be done or must I give up on adding the third (and final) floor?


nothing can be done about it. maxis put the wall limit in there to prevent very large lots from crashing your pc. sorry.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Reicheru said:


> "I just got the sims 2, and it installed in my computer just fine.
> Than., i went to run it and it went I forget exactly what it said
> but it said I needed directX 9.0c compability..thingy. So, I went and download whatever that was. I downloaded it.......installed whatever whatever.
> 
> restarted computer..
> 
> it's still not working! so when I go to play that message keeps coming up! but i've already downloaded it! what's going on?"
> 
> I have the same problem, I've installed and reinstalled directx9.0c about ten times now, what's going on!!!
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give...


what video card do you have?


----------



## Reicheru

ahhh, it's all good, i've reinstalled windows and everything's working...for now. Thanks everyone for the tips


----------



## Keira_111

When I first installed the Sims 2 it said there was something wrong with the neighborhood files or something. And now when I play the game I am having this problem: I go to the neighborhood, I put a family in a vacant lot, I build a house, I save the house, I leave the house and when I get back to the neighborhood the family and lot have completely disappeared, there is no way to access the house or family at all. And the other problem I am having is I cannot seem to download any house lots at all, they all say the files are corrupt.
I have reinstalled the sims 2 several times and every time there seems to be new or worse problems. Is there any way to fix the problems I have noted above.


----------



## Sire Doogly

ive got a problem with the game, which is also quite confusing.

i bought the game as soon as it came out, and it worked fine until i uninstalled it a few times and had periods when i didnt got on it. at the start of the year i tried to put it on, it worked but after a few days i click on the desktop icon, the sims window comes up and quickly disappears, and i get 'The application has crashed...terminate' window come up. i tried it again after i had to format my pc and it worked fine for a week until the same thing came up.

help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Keira_111 said:


> When I first installed the Sims 2 it said there was something wrong with the neighborhood files or something. And now when I play the game I am having this problem: I go to the neighborhood, I put a family in a vacant lot, I build a house, I save the house, I leave the house and when I get back to the neighborhood the family and lot have completely disappeared, there is no way to access the house or family at all. And the other problem I am having is I cannot seem to download any house lots at all, they all say the files are corrupt.
> I have reinstalled the sims 2 several times and every time there seems to be new or worse problems. Is there any way to fix the problems I have noted above.


patch it. if that doesn't work re-install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sire Doogly said:


> ive got a problem with the game, which is also quite confusing.
> 
> i bought the game as soon as it came out, and it worked fine until i uninstalled it a few times and had periods when i didnt got on it. at the start of the year i tried to put it on, it worked but after a few days i click on the desktop icon, the sims window comes up and quickly disappears, and i get 'The application has crashed...terminate' window come up. i tried it again after i had to format my pc and it worked fine for a week until the same thing came up.
> 
> help!


interesting. patch it. if that doesn't help then test your RAM.


----------



## squirrelgirl1822

Jackiefrost9 said:


> interesting. patch it. if that doesn't help then test your RAM.


OK i have no idea what im doing but anyways to my problem when i go to play sims 2 holiday edition it will let me go all the way through intill i get to play the it will say "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate" and the trees or what ever they are have a bunch of letters or words on them. Should I uninstall the progam the install it again or should i do something else please help i haven't been able to my sims 2 for three years now and sims 1 gets very irritating after so long PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!


----------



## Keira_111

Actually I installed the patch and it did not help so I am going to re-install it. Thanks for the help, ^__^. I will keep you posted to let you know if that works. I am hoping that this does work, however I am very hesitant about it because every time I re-install new problems occur.


----------



## ahsan

i have a pc with these specs 

Ram 1 GB 
processor speed: 1.6 Ghz 
ATI radeon 1100 

can i run The Sims 2 ????????????????


----------



## jenzah

I have Sims 2, and I have not played it in a while.
I put the disk into the CD-ROM thingy and it doesn't load anything...
My computer harddrive makes sounds like it is about to load, but then it doesn't.
I go to my Programs and etc, and it says Maxis or Sims 2 isn't even installed into my computer ....

What is wrong?


----------



## jenzah

Ok well.
I read some EA game faq things.
And I do have scratches on my disk.. like a lot.

Do I have to buy a new one?


----------



## Kristin76

jenzah said:


> Ok well.
> I read some EA game faq things.
> And I do have scratches on my disk.. like a lot.
> 
> Do I have to buy a new one?


If the game doesn't run from that disk yes....though if you registered your game with EA they will send you a replacement disk for a small fee


----------



## Kristin76

jenzah said:


> I have Sims 2, and I have not played it in a while.
> I put the disk into the CD-ROM thingy and it doesn't load anything...
> My computer harddrive makes sounds like it is about to load, but then it doesn't.
> I go to my Programs and etc, and it says Maxis or Sims 2 isn't even installed into my computer ....
> 
> What is wrong?


Its not under Maxis or Sims2 in programs, if you installed it the default way it would be under EA Games.


----------



## omigodess

I had a worm attached to a download for the sims 2 and my husband went through and deleted everything that was connected to it. Unfortunately that destroyed my game.... not to devistating until I tried to unistall everything and reinstall it. I was able to get all of the expansion packs off but when I got to the actual "Sims 2" it said I still had expansion packs on the computer and that I need to delete those first. Husband came in and did the techy thing and fixed that then installed the sims 2 for me again. Just the original. I got home from work this afternoon, put the disk in the computer, go to the kitchen & come back and it throws me this weird error message saying "You are running the wrong version of the Sims 2. Please run . instead." I'm lost. I'm not computer illiterate but that doesn't make any sense. And when I tried using the icon on the desktop it said "You are running the wrong version of the Sims 2. Please run T instead." So help? Please?


----------



## Kristin76

The only possible explanation is that somehow one of the expansion packs got uninstalled incorrectly OR not uninstalled at all. 

Under Start>All Programs>EA Games will be all the current Sims2 games you have on your system. Uninstall ALL of them by using the 'uninstall' in that menu (including the original)

Then try to reinstall ONLY the original Sims2 game. See if it works


----------



## omigodess

Nope. Did that. Ran a system scan for anything that was possibly related to the game and deleted it.


----------



## dolmunda

Hi guys!
I'm getting really bored...  can you help me please?

My game works fine, it´s fast, everything is ok... 
But, I installed the color enabler pack and then downloaded some (like, about 1800...) objects and "skins" including collection files...
When i had just a few it still was working, but now it freezes when it's loading... and it says something like "The aplication blocked. The aplication is ending"
Did i get two many downloads???
Is there a limited number of downloads for the game to work?

Or is there any program that searches for errors in the .package files? 
Like "sim cop" for Sims 1.

I really want to play my game with those wonderfull hairs and makeup and clothes and furniture!!!  

oh, i got a pentium 4 3.0Ghz, with 1GB ddr, an ati radeon 9200 128mb and more than 60gb free disk space, I guess it's enough for it to work!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## jenzah

Kristin76 said:


> If the game doesn't run from that disk yes....though if you registered your game with EA they will send you a replacement disk for a small fee


Where can I find more information on this?


----------



## jenzah

Kristin76 said:


> Its not under Maxis or Sims2 in programs, if you installed it the default way it would be under EA Games.


Yeah.
I went to EA Games.
Sims 2 FILE was thre but not the icon to right click it saying uninstall or what ever.
It wont even open.

And ALL my Sims cds are doing this on my computer..
I put the disk in and they dont do anything.
:down:


----------



## Kristin76

This is your Sims2 Warranty Information.

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/olh_adp.php?p_faqid=10731&p_created=1124426578


----------



## Kristin76

jenzah said:


> Yeah.
> I went to EA Games.
> Sims 2 FILE was thre but not the icon to right click it saying uninstall or what ever.
> It wont even open.
> 
> And ALL my Sims cds are doing this on my computer..
> I put the disk in and they dont do anything.
> :down:


Did you try deleting the Sims2 File? If that files is there it needs to be deleted before you start to reinstall. It must have been uninstalled already if you do not see a uninstall icon. But the Sims2 file shouldn't be there when you reinstall.


----------



## jenzah

Kristin76 said:


> Did you try deleting the Sims2 File? If that files is there it needs to be deleted before you start to reinstall. It must have been uninstalled already if you do not see a uninstall icon. But the Sims2 file shouldn't be there when you reinstall.


I deleted the Sims 2 file now.
Nothing happened....

I think the disk is also the problem.
I dont know why it is so scratched up :S
I havent used the disk in like forever.


----------



## Kristin76

jenzah said:


> I deleted the Sims 2 file now.
> Nothing happened....
> 
> I think the disk is also the problem.
> I dont know why it is so scratched up :S
> I havent used the disk in like forever.


Does your CD drive run other disks okay?


----------



## jenzah

Kristin76 said:


> Does your CD drive run other disks okay?


Yes...

It seems like all my Sims disks are scratched? And I haven't used them for at least a year or close to that.
It is really wierd..
They are so scratched up and finger prints everywhere.


----------



## Kristin76

Well you can simply wipe the fingerprints off.....gently with a soft cloth.

Try using the Run dialog box instead of Autorun for the Sims2 game. 

Left click the Start button from the Windows Task Bar and select Run.... Type D:\Autorun in the Run dialog box, then click OK (if your CD/DVD ROM drive is elsewhere -- substitute the correct letter).


----------



## jenzah

Kristin76 said:


> Well you can simply wipe the fingerprints off.....gently with a soft cloth.
> 
> Try using the Run dialog box instead of Autorun for the Sims2 game.
> 
> Left click the Start button from the Windows Task Bar and select Run.... Type D:\Autorun in the Run dialog box, then click OK (if your CD/DVD ROM drive is elsewhere -- substitute the correct letter).


I did wipe the finger prints off with the Cd cleaner thing..

So I put my Sims disk 1 in my computer and then do that run thing?


----------



## ahsan

i already asked?i have 1 GB ram 1.6 Ghz processor and ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 will i be able to run SIM... oh pplus this is a laptop ???


----------



## dolmunda

It's easy to know, go to this page and download that program (The Sims 2 system requirements checker" and run it and it will say if your computer is ok for Sims 2 or not... (you must run it on the computer you want to use for Sims...)

http://sims2.servopro.com/TS2sysreqc.htm


----------



## Phenomenon

Hi there! 

First of all, this is a great forum and a brilliant idea. It sure has helped many poeple 

However, I still got another problem (or I haven't found it in the forum as there are quite a lot of posts)... The thing is that I installed Sims 2 and even played it without any problem. It worked well for some time. Then, from one day to the other, it simply didn't start anymore. It crashes during the loading screen, sometimes issuing an error message from windows that it needs to be closed, sometimes nothing happens at all when I try to start it. It tried most of the things, including windowed and nosound command lines, but nothing helped. I can't explain it, as I didn't change anything of my system. Drivers are up to date, direct x as well. 

My system: 

intel dual core 1,73ghz

ATI mobility radeon X1600 512mb

2 gb ram

and enough space on HD...

As I said, the funny thing is that it worked before, but stopped working properly now... 

Any advices or ideas about this problem? Thx in advance!

Ph.


----------



## Phenomenon

oh... and Yes, I patched it,re-installed it several times, cleaned my reg and looked for advice in maxis' support section... hasn't really helped ^^


----------



## dolmunda

Phenomenon said:


> oh... and Yes, I patched it,re-installed it several times, cleaned my reg and looked for advice in maxis' support section... hasn't really helped ^^


I had the exact same problem and I solved it by deleting downloads until I got to the "wrong" one. 
If you have downloaded things from the internet, try deleting some at a time and checking if the game opens... That's how I solved it.

My problem was a 1978 Cadillac ElDorado and a 1970 Dodge Challenger RT I got from Vita Sims 2...

If it's not a .package problem than I don't know...


----------



## Phenomenon

Thx very much dolmunda for replying that fast 

However, I haven't downloaded anything (except the patches, but it didn't work before I installed them either), so it can't be that in my case. Thx a lot anyway!


----------



## Kristin76

jenzah said:


> I did wipe the finger prints off with the Cd cleaner thing..
> 
> So I put my Sims disk 1 in my computer and then do that run thing?


Yes thats all you do. If that doesn't work then I would try getting a new disk from EA Games


----------



## Kristin76

Phenomenon said:


> Hi there!
> 
> First of all, this is a great forum and a brilliant idea. It sure has helped many poeple
> 
> However, I still got another problem (or I haven't found it in the forum as there are quite a lot of posts)... The thing is that I installed Sims 2 and even played it without any problem. It worked well for some time. Then, from one day to the other, it simply didn't start anymore. It crashes during the loading screen, sometimes issuing an error message from windows that it needs to be closed, sometimes nothing happens at all when I try to start it. It tried most of the things, including windowed and nosound command lines, but nothing helped. I can't explain it, as I didn't change anything of my system. Drivers are up to date, direct x as well.
> 
> My system:
> 
> intel dual core 1,73ghz
> 
> ATI mobility radeon X1600 512mb
> 
> 2 gb ram
> 
> and enough space on HD...
> 
> As I said, the funny thing is that it worked before, but stopped working properly now...
> 
> Any advices or ideas about this problem? Thx in advance!
> 
> Ph.


try deleting your groups.cache file, don't worry the game will generate a new one.


----------



## DDEEH

:up: I accidentally had an error with my sims 2 so I just borrowed my friends to install it. Everything worked fine but whenever I go to play the picture shows up ( the left hand side of the picture that is) on the right hand side of the screen and gets cut off. I un installed it many times and re installed but nothing happened. It keeps doing this!  
it is starting to frusterate me and I am VERY confused! It might be because my dad accidentally deleted all of my games without the cd's or something but I don't know!,
please help,
ddeeh          :down:


----------



## DDEEH

:up: I accidentally had an error with my sims 2 so I just borrowed my friends to install it. Everything worked fine but whenever I go to play the picture shows up ( the left hand side of the picture that is) on the right hand side of the screen and gets cut off. I un installed it many times and re installed but nothing happened. It keeps doing this!  
it is starting to frusterate me and I am VERY confused! It might be because my dad accidentally deleted all of my games without the cd's or something but I don't know!,
please help,
ddeeh          :down:    

p.s. e m < e-Mail me 2 help ~ thx!


----------



## Yanny10

Im sure when some of you read this you will roll you eyes and keep surfing the internet, but my problem is that my sims 2 runs VERY slow.

These are my specs
Intel Celeron Processor​Etower 400i​Windows XP​400 MHz​160 MB of RAM​
I know my computer is *very* old but I love Sims2 and I really want to play it, I tryed calling MicroCenter and seeing if they could put more something on my CPU to make it work faster but I do not know what to put on it, (MHz or RAM?)

PLEASE HELP! I appreciate any little advice to make it run a little better

Thanks,
Yanny


----------



## jenzah

ok im having an other problem with sims 2 disk..
i just got sims 2 pets 
and it says you need sims 2 installed. -sigh-  

so anyway.
i try installing sims 2 in my E: drive.
and it worked..
until..
it says put in disk 2.
it stops at 23%.

what shall i do?


----------



## Phenomenon

Hey all! Thx for all the suggestions!

However nothing helped... until I found that a background problem was the problem! 
I had the deamon tool running in the background, and apparently this caused the problem. I disabled it and everything worked fine! 

So, if you encounter the same problem, it might be because of a background problem! Try disabling all the programs you don't need, if you're lucky this solves the problem! 

Hope this was of any help! Thx again for all suggestions, great forum and great people!  

Cu around! Ph.


----------



## jenzah

Phenomenon said:


> Hey all! Thx for all the suggestions!
> 
> However nothing helped... until I found that a background problem was the problem!
> I had the deamon tool running in the background, and apparently this caused the problem. I disabled it and everything worked fine!
> 
> So, if you encounter the same problem, it might be because of a background problem! Try disabling all the programs you don't need, if you're lucky this solves the problem!
> 
> Hope this was of any help! Thx again for all suggestions, great forum and great people!
> 
> Cu around! Ph.


what was your problem ORIGINALLY?


----------



## Nathan7056

I really need some help, here is my problem it may be a little long...

I got Family fun stuff, it installed perfectly but when it went to launch the game it asked for the family fun stuff disc yet it was already in the drive, i tried many things to fix it but i finally gave up, uninstalled it and decided to go back play the base game with the 3 expansions. But wouldnt you know, i put OFB into the drive and go to play it, i get same message i was getting with family fun stuff. Uninstall OFB and try to run nightlife, same issue, uninstall nightlife and try to run university same issue but seems a little different, it gave me a not responding error type message. Finally i uninstall university and try to run TS2, it works! The base game worked, but i decided to go ahead and uninstall it to. I reinstalled TS2, it worked. I reinstalled all expansions without starting them indiviudally (meaning at the end of each install where it asks me if i want to launch now or quit i choosed quit) i got to OFB and tried to start it, same problem. I decided to uninstall all the expansions again except the base game. Tried the base game, still worked. I was going to reinstall each EP again and this time launch each individualy to see if that worked, i reinstalled university and did so and university gave me same message. 

This problem sounds familiar, i believe i had a similar issue with TS1 where once i installed an EP on the computer once if i uninstalled it the entire game wouldnt work, i dont know how i ever fixed it but something is telling me i did HD restore, which is likely not a nessicary move. Could this have something to do with the fact that even when you uninstall game files are not completely removed, after each EP uninstall it states it will delete all saved games, shouldnt that mean i could uninstall that EP and go ahead playing all the rest. When i uninstalled TS2 i told it to delete all saved games, so i really dont see how this could be a saved game issue. But i am sure this has something to with family fun somehow. I have some other ideas but im going to wait till somebody responds to this and gives me some more information because i really dont want to install all these again and it still not works. Thanks for any help.


----------



## hoduken13

ok.....i installed my sims 2 vanilla with all the expansions. (including pets). i started a new game and got my pets job maxed out a lvl 3 first.....now none of my actual sims can get past the 3rd tier in there jobs, it says i have reached the max of my career.???????? i was thinking that it might be the fact i got my pets job to 3 first, but im not even sure if tier three is the highest for pets, if i knew that it would help me quite a bit.


----------



## Bloody_Rose

Umm i bought the sims 2 and installed it on my boyfriends pc coz i knew it wouldnt work on mine. We updated the directx 9.0c or w.e it called wen it said it had a error with that. The game works untill you get to the screen where the sims 2 it broken it sqaures and they light up when as it loads, it comes up with a box saying something about a error and freezes the computer. Please help, I've waited ages for it to be delivered!!!


----------



## ochthenoodle

jenzah said:


> ok im having an other problem with sims 2 disk..
> i just got sims 2 pets
> and it says you need sims 2 installed. -sigh-
> 
> so anyway.
> i try installing sims 2 in my E: drive.
> and it worked..
> until..
> it says put in disk 2.
> it stops at 23%.
> 
> what shall i do?


Did u manage to fix this coz Im getting exactly the same prob, stops at 23% then wont do anything!! Plz msg bk Im getting withdrawl symptoms!! lol


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Good lord it's been a while. I'll start from where I left off, gimme a bit to get to all of you.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ahsan said:


> i have a pc with these specs
> 
> Ram 1 GB
> processor speed: 1.6 Ghz
> ATI radeon 1100
> 
> can i run The Sims 2 ????????????????


not very well.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenzah said:


> I have Sims 2, and I have not played it in a while.
> I put the disk into the CD-ROM thingy and it doesn't load anything...
> My computer harddrive makes sounds like it is about to load, but then it doesn't.
> I go to my Programs and etc, and it says Maxis or Sims 2 isn't even installed into my computer ....
> 
> What is wrong?


try to re install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dolmunda said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm getting really bored...  can you help me please?
> 
> My game works fine, it´s fast, everything is ok...
> But, I installed the color enabler pack and then downloaded some (like, about 1800...) objects and "skins" including collection files...
> When i had just a few it still was working, but now it freezes when it's loading... and it says something like "The aplication blocked. The aplication is ending"
> Did i get two many downloads???
> Is there a limited number of downloads for the game to work?
> 
> Or is there any program that searches for errors in the .package files?
> Like "sim cop" for Sims 1.
> 
> I really want to play my game with those wonderfull hairs and makeup and clothes and furniture!!!
> 
> oh, i got a pentium 4 3.0Ghz, with 1GB ddr, an ati radeon 9200 128mb and more than 60gb free disk space, I guess it's enough for it to work!
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Sometimes certain downloads make the game not work, you'll probably have to remove them all and start over.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenzah said:


> I did wipe the finger prints off with the Cd cleaner thing..
> 
> So I put my Sims disk 1 in my computer and then do that run thing?


Use a soft toothpaste, by soft I mean with no "crystals" in it. rub it on and wipe it off with water. there are also other scratch removers you can buy.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ahsan said:


> i already asked?i have 1 GB ram 1.6 Ghz processor and ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 will i be able to run SIM... oh pplus this is a laptop ???


not very well.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Phenomenon said:


> Hi there!
> 
> First of all, this is a great forum and a brilliant idea. It sure has helped many poeple
> 
> However, I still got another problem (or I haven't found it in the forum as there are quite a lot of posts)... The thing is that I installed Sims 2 and even played it without any problem. It worked well for some time. Then, from one day to the other, it simply didn't start anymore. It crashes during the loading screen, sometimes issuing an error message from windows that it needs to be closed, sometimes nothing happens at all when I try to start it. It tried most of the things, including windowed and nosound command lines, but nothing helped. I can't explain it, as I didn't change anything of my system. Drivers are up to date, direct x as well.
> 
> My system:
> 
> intel dual core 1,73ghz
> 
> ATI mobility radeon X1600 512mb
> 
> 2 gb ram
> 
> and enough space on HD...
> 
> As I said, the funny thing is that it worked before, but stopped working properly now...
> 
> Any advices or ideas about this problem? Thx in advance!
> 
> Ph.


Did you download any objects or anything before this? Did you install any other programs before this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

DDEEH said:


> :up: I accidentally had an error with my sims 2 so I just borrowed my friends to install it. Everything worked fine but whenever I go to play the picture shows up ( the left hand side of the picture that is) on the right hand side of the screen and gets cut off. I un installed it many times and re installed but nothing happened. It keeps doing this!
> it is starting to frusterate me and I am VERY confused! It might be because my dad accidentally deleted all of my games without the cd's or something but I don't know!,
> please help,
> ddeeh          :down:
> 
> p.s. e m < e-Mail me 2 help ~ thx!


Check the graphics settings, particularly the screen resolution and refresh rate. set those equal to that of you desktop. if you don't know what those are then you could try 1024x768 at 70Hz. you'll see where those numbers go when you get in the screen. Also you could try the dials on your monitor to get the picture right.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Yanny10 said:


> Im sure when some of you read this you will roll you eyes and keep surfing the internet, but my problem is that my sims 2 runs VERY slow.
> 
> These are my specs
> Intel Celeron Processor​Etower 400i​Windows XP​400 MHz​160 MB of RAM​
> I know my computer is *very* old but I love Sims2 and I really want to play it, I tryed calling MicroCenter and seeing if they could put more something on my CPU to make it work faster but I do not know what to put on it, (MHz or RAM?)
> 
> PLEASE HELP! I appreciate any little advice to make it run a little better
> 
> Thanks,
> Yanny


Honestly, I think it is time for a new computer. To make the sims better you would have to upgrade your RAM and cpu, which in turn makes you upgrade your motherboard, which goes for a new power supply, and you probably have a 5400rpm hard drive which is really slow and would make for long loads.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jenzah said:


> ok im having an other problem with sims 2 disk..
> i just got sims 2 pets
> and it says you need sims 2 installed. -sigh-
> 
> so anyway.
> i try installing sims 2 in my E: drive.
> and it worked..
> until..
> it says put in disk 2.
> it stops at 23%.
> 
> what shall i do?


if you have a dell check this out:
http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Nathan7056 said:


> I really need some help, here is my problem it may be a little long...
> 
> I got Family fun stuff, it installed perfectly but when it went to launch the game it asked for the family fun stuff disc yet it was already in the drive, i tried many things to fix it but i finally gave up, uninstalled it and decided to go back play the base game with the 3 expansions. But wouldnt you know, i put OFB into the drive and go to play it, i get same message i was getting with family fun stuff. Uninstall OFB and try to run nightlife, same issue, uninstall nightlife and try to run university same issue but seems a little different, it gave me a not responding error type message. Finally i uninstall university and try to run TS2, it works! The base game worked, but i decided to go ahead and uninstall it to. I reinstalled TS2, it worked. I reinstalled all expansions without starting them indiviudally (meaning at the end of each install where it asks me if i want to launch now or quit i choosed quit) i got to OFB and tried to start it, same problem. I decided to uninstall all the expansions again except the base game. Tried the base game, still worked. I was going to reinstall each EP again and this time launch each individualy to see if that worked, i reinstalled university and did so and university gave me same message.
> 
> This problem sounds familiar, i believe i had a similar issue with TS1 where once i installed an EP on the computer once if i uninstalled it the entire game wouldnt work, i dont know how i ever fixed it but something is telling me i did HD restore, which is likely not a nessicary move. Could this have something to do with the fact that even when you uninstall game files are not completely removed, after each EP uninstall it states it will delete all saved games, shouldnt that mean i could uninstall that EP and go ahead playing all the rest. When i uninstalled TS2 i told it to delete all saved games, so i really dont see how this could be a saved game issue. But i am sure this has something to with family fun somehow. I have some other ideas but im going to wait till somebody responds to this and gives me some more information because i really dont want to install all these again and it still not works. Thanks for any help.


try to put the original sims 2 disk in and see if it will let you play with all of the expansions.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hoduken13 said:


> ok.....i installed my sims 2 vanilla with all the expansions. (including pets). i started a new game and got my pets job maxed out a lvl 3 first.....now none of my actual sims can get past the 3rd tier in there jobs, it says i have reached the max of my career.???????? i was thinking that it might be the fact i got my pets job to 3 first, but im not even sure if tier three is the highest for pets, if i knew that it would help me quite a bit.


did you use any cheats for this?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Bloody_Rose said:


> Umm i bought the sims 2 and installed it on my boyfriends pc coz i knew it wouldnt work on mine. We updated the directx 9.0c or w.e it called wen it said it had a error with that. The game works untill you get to the screen where the sims 2 it broken it sqaures and they light up when as it loads, it comes up with a box saying something about a error and freezes the computer. Please help, I've waited ages for it to be delivered!!!


What's his computer's specs?


----------



## hoduken13

ya, i prevented my sims from aging and turned off the censoring. i tried installing custom careers after posting last. they work but do the same thing. i also used a sim family in another town and the careers worked for them just fine....i didnt build them myself and had no pets.

im thinking about moving my sims to another lot maybe....??? ill try it and see what happens. oh and i used insimenator to stop aging and loose the censoring. (ya i know that means that my install wasnt excacly vanilla)


----------



## bttrcp5569

Please Help!

When i install any ep's after OFB the buildings flash red when playing in a lot.
EA Tech support said it was because i have a SiS 760 video card, but if thats the case why do the expansion packs before OFB and the base game work fine?

Is there any way i can stop this?

Thanks


----------



## vick2006

Hi everyone;

I recently bought the "Pets" expansion pack for the Sims 2 for my girlfriend. When she installed it (on a very new very high end performance computer, btw), she somehow ended up uninstalling the whole game. She has had the Sims 2 since it first came out, and being an architecture student, has spent countless hours designing and furnishing houses in the game. She didn't back up the game files, and she has lost everything. Obviously, she is really distraught about the whole situation, and I promised her I'd do everything in my power to try and restore the files for her. I've looked online everywhere I could find, and I didn't see anything about restoring uninstalled files. Is there ANY way, by going into the Recycle Bin, or System Data, or ANYTHING that I could do to restore the files? If anyone has ANY suggestions, they are welcome.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks a million,
-Thomas


----------



## Sims 2 Freak

i used to have the sims 2 installed on my computer but then i had to delete my WHOLE 
computer coz i had problems with it. but now when i try to install it again it keeps saying this:
"A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TS Data\Res\Sims3D\Sims03.package' from media. 

what the heck is that supposed to mean and how can i get it to work???    

If ANYONE has any idea on how to fix it...please tell me!!

THANKYOU SOOO MUCH


----------



## Bolez07

I'm having the same problem as the guy above me! I get the error message saying they could not install a certain file. What do I do?


----------



## viktor-piktor

hi, i have this problem: 

i created a lot (standard 3x3), built a house in build mode (no family), saved and went to neighborhood - the lot is not visible there, its a 3x3 blue "hole". it cant be edited nor deleted, even the cursor doesnt move over it. from other lots, it looks like bare ground.
such thing never happened before, and it didnt happen when i tested another new lot.
i have all EP except nightlife

thanks for help


----------



## Jackiefrost9

hoduken13 said:


> ya, i prevented my sims from aging and turned off the censoring. i tried installing custom careers after posting last. they work but do the same thing. i also used a sim family in another town and the careers worked for them just fine....i didnt build them myself and had no pets.
> 
> im thinking about moving my sims to another lot maybe....??? ill try it and see what happens. oh and i used insimenator to stop aging and loose the censoring. (ya i know that means that my install wasnt excacly vanilla)


that may have been what messed it up.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bttrcp5569 said:


> Please Help!
> 
> When i install any ep's after OFB the buildings flash red when playing in a lot.
> EA Tech support said it was because i have a SiS 760 video card, but if thats the case why do the expansion packs before OFB and the base game work fine?
> 
> Is there any way i can stop this?
> 
> Thanks


Expansions usually up the graphics of a game, so when it worked previously it might not with better graphics. you can try updating your graphics driver but you will probably need a new card.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

vick2006 said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> I recently bought the "Pets" expansion pack for the Sims 2 for my girlfriend. When she installed it (on a very new very high end performance computer, btw), she somehow ended up uninstalling the whole game. She has had the Sims 2 since it first came out, and being an architecture student, has spent countless hours designing and furnishing houses in the game. She didn't back up the game files, and she has lost everything. Obviously, she is really distraught about the whole situation, and I promised her I'd do everything in my power to try and restore the files for her. I've looked online everywhere I could find, and I didn't see anything about restoring uninstalled files. Is there ANY way, by going into the Recycle Bin, or System Data, or ANYTHING that I could do to restore the files? If anyone has ANY suggestions, they are welcome.
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a million,
> -Thomas


Try to use this:
http://www.active-undelete.com/


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sims 2 Freak said:


> i used to have the sims 2 installed on my computer but then i had to delete my WHOLE
> computer coz i had problems with it. but now when i try to install it again it keeps saying this:
> "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TS Data\Res\Sims3D\Sims03.package' from media.
> 
> what the heck is that supposed to mean and how can i get it to work???
> 
> If ANYONE has any idea on how to fix it...please tell me!!
> 
> THANKYOU SOOO MUCH


make sure that your disk is not scratched and use a clean soft cloth to wipe any fingerprints off of it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Bolez07 said:


> I'm having the same problem as the guy above me! I get the error message saying they could not install a certain file. What do I do?


do what i told him.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

viktor-piktor said:


> hi, i have this problem:
> 
> i created a lot (standard 3x3), built a house in build mode (no family), saved and went to neighborhood - the lot is not visible there, its a 3x3 blue "hole". it cant be edited nor deleted, even the cursor doesnt move over it. from other lots, it looks like bare ground.
> such thing never happened before, and it didnt happen when i tested another new lot.
> i have all EP except nightlife
> 
> thanks for help


just sounds like a glitch to me. I dunno if you can do anything about it, you could try to patch the game or reinstall but other than that i dunno.


----------



## ashley0660

Q: I need help! I just bought the Sims 2 Pets and when I installed it on the computer all of the wall in the games were red. So I decided to uninstall all of my Sims 2 expansion packs and install only the Sims2 and the Sime 2 Pets. However, when I uninstalled the games and tried to reinstall it, it won't allow to to do so. What's going on?


----------



## Shafaradam

SimsLoverJess said:


> Q: I Have No Downloads Folder On My Game, I Have Tried Re-installing Many Times And That Doesnt Change Anything? How Do I Resolve This As I Really Want To Download Some "Things"?
> 
> Q: All The Walls On My Sims 2 Turn Red After The First Play And Stay This Way Indefinately, HELP!?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Babes
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


can u tell me hw u solved that? will appreciate it alot!!
xxxxx


----------



## Shafaradam

i mean the red wall thingy!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ashley0660 said:


> Q: I need help! I just bought the Sims 2 Pets and when I installed it on the computer all of the wall in the games were red. So I decided to uninstall all of my Sims 2 expansion packs and install only the Sims2 and the Sime 2 Pets. However, when I uninstalled the games and tried to reinstall it, it won't allow to to do so. What's going on?


a specific error that it gives would help.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Shafaradam said:


> i mean the red wall thingy!?!?!?!?!?!


what graphics card do you have?


----------



## bttrcp5569

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Expansions usually up the graphics of a game, so when it worked previously it might not with better graphics. you can try updating your graphics driver but you will probably need a new card.


Do you think a XFX GeForce 6200 512MB would work?


----------



## minnie99

Hey 
I have had the sims 2 for over a year now and it installed and worked perfectly for a few months untill we had to have a disk cleanup of the local drive where it was installed.
Since then I have tried several times to install the Sims 2 only to have the error
*"CANNOT LOCATE THE CD-ROM"
Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application*
Obviously it cannot be because my computer doesnt reach the requirements as it as worked before on this computer AND on several other of my friends computers without any problems what so ever
Yesterday, I realised Sims 2 was already installed on the PC and so I removed it completely from the system and the disks actually managed to reinstall without a problem.
However, when I came to play the game the same error returned!!
*"CANNOT LOCATE THE CD-ROM"
Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application*
Please can someone give me some advice soon because it is driving me insane!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bttrcp5569 said:


> Do you think a XFX GeForce 6200 512MB would work?


is that what you have or is that what you're going to get?
that will most likely be fine, except XFX sucks. if you're getting it go with a different brand.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

minnie99 said:


> Hey
> I have had the sims 2 for over a year now and it installed and worked perfectly for a few months untill we had to have a disk cleanup of the local drive where it was installed.
> Since then I have tried several times to install the Sims 2 only to have the error
> *"CANNOT LOCATE THE CD-ROM"
> Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application*
> Obviously it cannot be because my computer doesnt reach the requirements as it as worked before on this computer AND on several other of my friends computers without any problems what so ever
> Yesterday, I realised Sims 2 was already installed on the PC and so I removed it completely from the system and the disks actually managed to reinstall without a problem.
> However, when I came to play the game the same error returned!!
> *"CANNOT LOCATE THE CD-ROM"
> Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application*
> Please can someone give me some advice soon because it is driving me insane!!


do you have a second cd drive? if so try that.
Also, you can try to rip the cd and use an emulator like alcohol 120% to run the disk, but you need an at least decent computer to do this.


----------



## bttrcp5569

Jackiefrost9 said:


> is that what you have or is that what you're going to get?
> that will most likely be fine, except XFX sucks. if you're getting it go with a different brand.


My boyfriends got one he doesnt use, so he said he would give me it if it would work.

Dosent matter if it sucks so long as it works and its free lol


----------



## minnie99

ok well i tried the second drive 2!!!
is there anythin else you can consider to help?
please


----------



## stozo

i installed the game and everything seems to be working fine except that i cant build my windows or doors.. although i can build walls.. and another thing is how do i move my family to another house?? please help


----------



## Jackiefrost9

bttrcp5569 said:


> My boyfriends got one he doesnt use, so he said he would give me it if it would work.
> 
> Dosent matter if it sucks so long as it works and its free lol


lol no, it'll work go for it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

minnie99 said:


> ok well i tried the second drive 2!!!
> is there anythin else you can consider to help?
> please


you can try to emulate it and see if that works. search this thread for alcohol 120% it will me one of my posts, i gave a tutorial a while back on how to do it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

stozo said:


> i installed the game and everything seems to be working fine except that i cant build my windows or doors.. although i can build walls.. and another thing is how do i move my family to another house?? please help


no idea on either, you could try to reinstall.
as for #2 i do not know i have never played the sims 2.


----------



## mopeders

I have really bad experiences with Sims2. I had serious problems with installing the game (it always stopped at disk 3), but I figured out that I could copy the disks to the harddrive as diskimages. After that I was able to finally install the game. However, the game would not run, it freezed just after displaying the sims2 logo. 
I have been in contact with EA and was told that the problems is related to background running tasks (like virus programs) or that my computer does not have the system requirement. I really tried everything! All running programs was stopped, and I have checked that my laptop has all the system requirements that is needed (it is a new Dell Latitude D810).

I sent the game back to EA, and after some discussions I got a new game in return. 
However, the stupid game will not run. It was easy to install this time, but the same thing is happening - it freezes with the sims2 logo at the screen.

How can EA distribute a game that is so terrible bad (the long lists of problems at different forums is not a gode sign). 

Do anyone out there have a clue to my problems or is Sims2 just a really bad game that only runs on a very special computer?


----------



## bttrcp5569

Jackiefrost9 said:


> lol no, it'll work go for it.


Thanks for your help Jackie, it works fine now


----------



## jboogzmama

Heeey! I need help! Well, I already own the Sims 2 and all the expansions, well one day I decided I wanted to start the game all over, which wasn't the smartest idea. So I unistalled everything including the base game. So now I'm having problems re-installing it, everytime I do, the only thing that pops up is 'English' then I press next and these errors pop up...

Error executing 'D:/support/TheSims2_uninst.exe' - Only part of a ReadProcessMemory or WriteProcessMemory Request was completed.

And then 1 minute later this pops up...

Error executing 'D:/Suuport/TheSims2_Code.exe' % 1 is not valid Win32 application.

I even called EA games up and got nowhere, they told me to try installing on SafeMode but that didn't work, so you're my last resort, thank you!


----------



## weaglette

Sims 2 Freak said:


> i used to have the sims 2 installed on my computer but then i had to delete my WHOLE
> computer coz i had problems with it. but now when i try to install it again it keeps saying this:
> "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TS Data\Res\Sims3D\Sims03.package' from media.
> 
> what the heck is that supposed to mean and how can i get it to work???
> 
> If ANYONE has any idea on how to fix it...please tell me!!
> 
> THANKYOU SOOO MUCH


I had the same problem and cleaned off the discs. It now loads fine.

BUT.....(there's always a but).....it crashes continually. Last night, 7 times in 4 hours. The error message I get relates to the graphics card but it's a Radeon 9200 which is supposed to be fine.
The IT guys completed reinstalled everything but it still doesn't work. The RAM is 512, is that the problem?


----------



## jboogzmama

hey ...okie now how do you clean your discs?


----------



## weaglette

Took a smooth, damp cloth, rubbed it easily and dried it off the same way. This has happened more than once and cleaning it worked.


----------



## arayofsunshine92

Please refer to the forum rules before posting again.

*Other Illegal Activities -* As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


----------



## daspotjoel

I have a celeron 2.6 gh, 512 ram, and geforce fx 5500 and for some reason only on sims 2 the edge scrolling is incredibly slow. Please help me.


----------



## ssweetness

I've had the game for quite awhile now and it worked fine (installation wise) and now I have a new laptop (not brand-new, but newer than my pc... XP compaired to 2000Pro) and wanted to install it on here to see if it would run better than my pc... well when the installation gets to about 23%, a window pops up and say, "a problem occurred while trying to tranfer the file 'D:\CSBin\TS2BodyShop.exe' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?" Could this be a problem with the disk? having to try to clean it better... or.... what?


----------



## Kristin76

ssweetness said:


> I've had the game for quite awhile now and it worked fine (installation wise) and now I have a new laptop (not brand-new, but newer than my pc... XP compaired to 2000Pro) and wanted to install it on here to see if it would run better than my pc... well when the installation gets to about 23%, a window pops up and say, "a problem occurred while trying to tranfer the file 'D:\CSBin\TS2BodyShop.exe' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?" Could this be a problem with the disk? having to try to clean it better... or.... what?


I would try cleaning it first before anything else. Use a soft, smooth cloth and give it a gentle quick wipe. If this doesn't work try a 'disc repair kit'.


----------



## Kristin76

daspotjoel said:


> I have a celeron 2.6 gh, 512 ram, and geforce fx 5500 and for some reason only on sims 2 the edge scrolling is incredibly slow. Please help me.


All I can tell you is that for that particular card its not supported by the game, the Nvidia cards that have been okayed for Sims2 game use are:
Nvidia® Geforce series (GeForce2 and better) 
GeForce2 
GeForce3, 3 Ti 
GeForce4, 4Ti, MX 420, 440 
GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950 
GeForce 6600, 6800

I am not saying that the 5500 will not work, you just will most likely have to live with the lower game performance. Does this happen on all lots? Or just larger ones? Or when you have been playing a long time? I recommend if you have downloads -try removing some of them, especially new meshed items (as opposed to Maxis recolors), some may be lagging your game. Also, try fiddling around with your Game settings to see what works with your video card as all games are different. It just may end up to be that you can't use edge scrolling or you will have to live with the slowness.


----------



## ssweetness

yah I'll try cleaning it again... and will most likely need a repair kit... its not that badly scratched... but I guess it's enough to not work... suckiness. Is there any other causes for the problem, or is that the most likely one?


----------



## Kristin76

ssweetness said:


> yah I'll try cleaning it again... and will most likely need a repair kit... its not that badly scratched... but I guess it's enough to not work... suckiness. Is there any other causes for the problem, or is that the most likely one?


Well its usually caused by the information not being read properly and that is why it can't find that file to install. So that is why I recommend trying to clean your disc and or use the repair kit first as its usually that.


----------



## Cookiegal

arayofsunshine92 said:


> Please refer to the forum rules before posting again.
> 
> *Other Illegal Activities -* As you might expect, we don't want anything illegal going on here. Users cannot post hacks, cracks, pirated software, or anything of the like. Furthermore, we do not allow instructions on how to complete illegal activities, such as pirating. Please don't ask for advise on using illegal software, as it will be removed.


----------



## ssweetness

ok another Q then... could I burn disc 1 so I have a clean new disc to work with??


----------



## Kristin76

ssweetness said:


> ok another Q then... could I burn disc 1 so I have a clean new disc to work with??


Did you try the other methods?


----------



## ssweetness

yah i've tried cleaning it and I dont have a repair kit... my friend is trying to burn it right now... but I'm not sure if its workin quite yet...


----------



## ssweetness

ok.. to answer my own Q, my friend did manage to burn it... and it worked... but now he has to burn disc 4 cuz it has a scratch and had the same problem.... so thanks anyhow.


----------



## Cookiegal

ssweetness said:


> ok.. to answer my own Q, my friend did manage to burn it... and it worked... but now he has to burn disc 4 cuz it has a scratch and had the same problem.... so thanks anyhow.


As we do not support copying copyright material, we cannot assist with that aspect so please be careful with where this discussion is going.


----------



## Kristin76

ssweetness said:


> ok.. to answer my own Q, my friend did manage to burn it... and it worked... but now he has to burn disc 4 cuz it has a scratch and had the same problem.... so thanks anyhow.


Sorry I couldn't help you any furthur but once you mentioned burning your Sims CD's I can't help you anymore. Good luck with your game.


----------



## jboogzmama

Hi, how are you? I was having problems re-installing my Sims 2 game, so I decided to buy a new one and it installed perfectly, but now I'm having issues with all my expansions, especially the University one, Well it loads up to 100% and then it pops up and says 'This product will now ensure that your existing installation is up to date' and I press OK and then this pops up 'The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate' and then the installation stops, ugh I'm really annoyed, why aren't they installing properly? Thanks!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

ssweetness said:


> ok.. to answer my own Q, my friend did manage to burn it... and it worked... but now he has to burn disc 4 cuz it has a scratch and had the same problem.... so thanks anyhow.


Well i'll still help you.

It is legal to make one copy for yourself as long as you keep it and nobody else uses it but you.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

jboogzmama said:


> Hi, how are you? I was having problems re-installing my Sims 2 game, so I decided to buy a new one and it installed perfectly, but now I'm having issues with all my expansions, especially the University one, Well it loads up to 100% and then it pops up and says 'This product will now ensure that your existing installation is up to date' and I press OK and then this pops up 'The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate' and then the installation stops, ugh I'm really annoyed, why aren't they installing properly? Thanks!


We saw this before and if you reboot your computer before it or during it or something then it doesn't update. search the thread to find it.


----------



## angelwells

ok I have one for you, I just got a new computer on Saturday, top of the line, I installed my sims 2 games up to pets. I started playing pets and after about 20 minutes of playing the game freezes and reboots my system. The graphics card i have is a Nvidia Ge Force 7600 GS of which I updated with there latest update released on the 2nd of november. 

Can you help me? My mother is having a similer problem with her computer except it is a few months older than mine and she has updated her driver with the same update as I, however mum gets the blue screen of death. 

Any thoughts??????????? 

Thanks any help would be appreciated


----------



## Cookiegal

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Well i'll still help you.
> 
> It is legal to make one copy for yourself as long as you keep it and nobody else uses it but you.


The key here is that in order to make a copy you have to get around the copy protection and we do not support any type of cracks here. We also do not support the use of emulators. Please read the forum rules before posting again.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## Kristin76

angelwells said:


> ok I have one for you, I just got a new computer on Saturday, top of the line, I installed my sims 2 games up to pets. I started playing pets and after about 20 minutes of playing the game freezes and reboots my system. The graphics card i have is a Nvidia Ge Force 7600 GS of which I updated with there latest update released on the 2nd of november.
> 
> Can you help me? My mother is having a similer problem with her computer except it is a few months older than mine and she has updated her driver with the same update as I, however mum gets the blue screen of death.
> 
> Any thoughts???????????
> 
> Thanks any help would be appreciated


The lastest drivers are not always the best for the game. You might have to go back to a previous version.


----------



## ssweetness

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Well i'll still help you.
> 
> It is legal to make one copy for yourself as long as you keep it and nobody else uses it but you.


right, thats what I did it for. The original was scratched and so I burned it so I could use it. so thanks anyhow, ya'll!


----------



## JelloxD

I have this problem where i try to install the sims2 ad then stops at 4% and says

" 'a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation? "


i think i have enough free space... 

free space:4.03GB
total size:55.8GB


if you need anymore info let me know, please help me


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Cookiegal said:


> The key here is that in order to make a copy you have to get around the copy protection and we do not support any type of cracks here. We also do not support the use of emulators. Please read the forum rules before posting again.
> 
> http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


http://www.copyright.gov/title17/circ92.pdf

chapter 12 section F.
tell me what that means


----------



## Jackiefrost9

JelloxD said:


> I have this problem where i try to install the sims2 ad then stops at 4% and says
> 
> " 'a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation? "
> 
> i think i have enough free space...
> 
> free space:4.03GB
> total size:55.8GB
> 
> if you need anymore info let me know, please help me


clean the disk. are there many scratches on it?
you might want to get a new hard drive just for extra space, you are running very low


----------



## Cookiegal

Jackiefrost9 said:


> http://www.copyright.gov/title17/circ92.pdf
> 
> chapter 12 section F.
> tell me what that means


You tell me:

"Notwithstanding the provisions of subsection (a)(1)(A), a person who has lawfully obtained the right to use a copy of a computer program may circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access to a particular portion of that program *for the sole purpose *of identifying and analyzing those elements of the program that are necessary to achieve interoperability of an independently created computer program with other programs, and that have not previously been readily available to the person engaging in the circumvention, to the extent any such acts of identification and analysis do not constitute infringement under this title."


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Cookiegal said:


> You tell me:
> 
> "Notwithstanding the provisions of subsection (a)(1)(A), a person who has lawfully obtained the right to use a copy of a computer program may circumvent a technological measure that effectively controls access to a particular portion of that program *for the sole purpose *of identifying and analyzing those elements of the program that are necessary to achieve interoperability of an independently created computer program with other programs, and that have not previously been readily available to the person engaging in the circumvention, to the extent any such acts of identification and analysis do not constitute infringement under this title."


he may have been creating a program to interact with the sims 2, who knows.

lol fair enough now i understand what that means, i'll leave it alone


----------



## Cookiegal

Jackiefrost9 said:


> he may have been creating a program to interact with the sims 2, who knows.
> 
> lol fair enough now i understand what that means, i'll leave it alone


Thank you.


----------



## csifreak16

hello!..im new here...never been on before..i have a kinda homemade comupter that runs windows XP and im trying to run the sims 2...i jsut got a GeForce FX 5200 video card to run the game, but now that it is installed, i cna hear sound and see a program on the task bar, but i have no visual..i have tried to restore, change resolution, change settings on the video card player..everything ..help please!!!!im pulling my hair out!

Thank you so much for your help!

csifreak

ps..if i need to be redirected to another board please tell me


----------



## Kristin76

You are seeing the task bar? Are you playing in windowed mode? You shouldn't be seeing the task bar if the game is loading correctly. Does the game load up at all?

My first instinct is that you need new drivers. However that is not always the case, but its worth a try if you have tried other things.



csifreak16 said:


> hello!..im new here...never been on before..i have a kinda homemade comupter that runs windows XP and im trying to run the sims 2...i jsut got a GeForce FX 5200 video card to run the game, but now that it is installed, i cna hear sound and see a program on the task bar, but i have no visual..i have tried to restore, change resolution, change settings on the video card player..everything ..help please!!!!im pulling my hair out!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> csifreak
> 
> ps..if i need to be redirected to another board please tell me


----------



## csifreak16

i got it running!...i had old video card software still running..but now it is running smoothly and im loving it!..thank you for your time!


----------



## Kristin76

csifreak16 said:


> i got it running!...i had old video card software still running..but now it is running smoothly and im loving it!..thank you for your time!


Yay! Glad it worked  Have fun


----------



## alari

hi
When i start The Sims 2,pets after the initial video, the game crashes with the message
"The application has crashed. The application will be terminated."


----------



## mookiefosho949

help you guys! okay well i have alot of sims 2 games. when nightlife wouldnt install, i unistalled EVERYTHING to renew it. (thats what my friend told me 2 do.) okay, well now the sims 2 wont install and now i cant install anything. the installation stops when ever i insert a new disk, sometimes it doesnt but i cant ever sucessfully install it.  please if anyone has any new suggestions or  help please post a reply to the thread. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.  :up:


----------



## beankurdt

Hi, I m very new to The Sims 2 and may I ask if there is a way i can restart a game/return a lot to its original state? I don't seem to see normal game functions e.g. open saved games, remove saved games etc in Sims 2 at all...(only a 'Save Lot' function).

also, does Sims 2 allow a new player to play the game? if it does, can someone tells me how to do it? thanks a lot!


----------



## angelwells

beankurdt said:


> Hi, I m very new to The Sims 2 and may I ask if there is a way i can restart a game/return a lot to its original state? I don't seem to see normal game functions e.g. open saved games, remove saved games etc in Sims 2 at all...(only a 'Save Lot' function).
> 
> also, does Sims 2 allow a new player to play the game? if it does, can someone tells me how to do it? thanks a lot!


The only way an new player can play the game is if they start in a different neighbourhood to the one you are playing or if they wish to play in the same neighbourhood to you they would have to log onto the computer as someone else. unfortunatly you both cannot play at the same time.

As for returning a lot to its original state they only way to do that is to delete the people it in make them again in create a family and move them back into the house. Or uninstall and reinstall which is the hard way to go about it. Unfortunalty there is no undo button once you have saved that is it.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

alari said:


> hi
> When i start The Sims 2,pets after the initial video, the game crashes with the message
> "The application has crashed. The application will be terminated."


if I had a dollar for everytime i heard this question...

we have no definite solution for this. try updating your video card driver or rolling back to a previous one, patching the game, re-installing the game, removing all downloads you may have, remove all programs running in the background, make sure you're on an admin account, or just format your hard drive and start everything from scratch, that seems to work most of the time. have fun


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mookiefosho949 said:


> help you guys! okay well i have alot of sims 2 games. when nightlife wouldnt install, i unistalled EVERYTHING to renew it. (thats what my friend told me 2 do.) okay, well now the sims 2 wont install and now i cant install anything. the installation stops when ever i insert a new disk, sometimes it doesnt but i cant ever sucessfully install it.  please if anyone has any new suggestions or  help please post a reply to the thread. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE.  :up:


what percent does it stop at? are your cds scratched?


----------



## beankurdt

Angelwells, thanks v much! =)


----------



## mookiefosho949

alrighty, now my sims 2 and univerty installed and now my nihght life wont, it did and then i accidently pressed cancel..  ughghghugghh. it stops at 51% and task manager says its running and i hear it running but nothing is succeding in the installation. HELP! :up: :up:


----------



## Jackiefrost9

clean it?


----------



## mirageiris

i have a problem with sims 2 
i install it i run it but when i want to do something with a character my menu disapper 
please help me


----------



## Kristin76

Can you be a bit more specific? What menu disappears? What are you trying to do as this happens?



mirageiris said:


> i have a problem with sims 2
> i install it i run it but when i want to do something with a character my menu disapper
> please help me


----------



## f_flower

Like a lot of people around here, I'm getting the graphics error that my video card does not Support DirectX 9.0C, which is needed to operate the game...however, I know my card supports it since it was working up until I got a message to update my graphics card drivers as few days ago, and went ahead and did so. I didn't even realize it'd caused a problem until I tried to load the game tonight, and got this error message. I tried the prompt from the run menu dxdiag, but am not getting an available info on which graphics card my system is using, every field is giving me an n/a response, and I have a message saying it's using the default graphics interface. Any thoughts on how I might be able to figure out which video card I'm using without having to find my original documentation in regards to it, or having to open my computer tower to look at it manually, since I would like to get it back up and running properly, so I can play the game. Thanks so much.


----------



## Kristin76

You can find your video card information at:

control panel > display > settings


----------



## f_flower

This is what I see when I do what you suggested. Any insight?


----------



## Kristin76

Click on the advanced button.....does it have your video card information there? If it does it would be located in one of the tabs.


----------



## f_flower

I'm assuming you're meaning this tab, which also unfortunately is without any relevant information...:sigh:


----------



## bpayne22

Hey all,

I recently had to wipe my computer completely clean because of some issues. I've gotten it back and now my new problem is that my Sims 2 keeps freezing, and I can't do anything, not even CTRL +ALT+DEL to solve it. None of my specs have changed and this wasn't happening before. It happens during random times in gameplay and once it freezes (sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes thirty minutes), if I restart the computer and try to start playing again, it will crash within 5 minutes. I've shut off all my background tasks, maxed out my visual memory allotment, turned off PeerGuardian and my virus protection, put it on the lowest gameplay specs and it STILL freezes. I'm now uber-frustrated because all I want is to forget my hell week of midterms with my Sims, and that's not even working!  Any suggestions????


----------



## f_flower

I've managed to resolve the issue I was having, but thanks for your assistance...*hugs*


----------



## Kristin76

f_flower said:


> I've managed to resolve the issue I was having, but thanks for your assistance...*hugs*


I am glad you figured it out


----------



## Kristin76

bpayne22 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently had to wipe my computer completely clean because of some issues. I've gotten it back and now my new problem is that my Sims 2 keeps freezing, and I can't do anything, not even CTRL +ALT+DEL to solve it. None of my specs have changed and this wasn't happening before. It happens during random times in gameplay and once it freezes (sometimes 10 minutes, sometimes thirty minutes), if I restart the computer and try to start playing again, it will crash within 5 minutes. I've shut off all my background tasks, maxed out my visual memory allotment, turned off PeerGuardian and my virus protection, put it on the lowest gameplay specs and it STILL freezes. I'm now uber-frustrated because all I want is to forget my hell week of midterms with my Sims, and that's not even working!  Any suggestions????


Try deleting your groups.cache file and see if that will work 

If that doesn't work, have you added any downloads into your game recently? Those often are the problem.


----------



## bpayne22

Kristin, 

I reinstalled the Sims three different times, still having the same problems, and there are no downloads. I'm doing some more research- could my fan be a problem? I've always had problems with the stupid thing (it's an HP laptop).


----------



## Kristin76

bpayne22 said:


> Kristin,
> 
> I reinstalled the Sims three different times, still having the same problems, and there are no downloads. I'm doing some more research- could my fan be a problem? I've always had problems with the stupid thing (it's an HP laptop).


There are no downloads? Do you mean that you don't have a downloads folder? Or do you mean that your downloads aren't showing up in your game?


----------



## bpayne22

There are none in my game, and no folder either. BTW, we think my fan is dead, and that's the problem, but thank you anyways!


----------



## Kristin76

bpayne22 said:


> There are none in my game, and no folder either. BTW, we think my fan is dead, and that's the problem, but thank you anyways!


Well if your fan is dead that isn't the reason you don't have a downloads folder. You normally have to create it yourself the game doesn't usually generate one. You can make a simple file labeled Downloads in the EA Games > Sims2 folder


----------



## bpayne22

Oh no, I know. But there are no downloads anyways for my game, so I haven't made one yet.  Now I just need to see who will fix my fan for me. Eeek!


----------



## Kristin76

bpayne22 said:


> Oh no, I know. But there are no downloads anyways for my game, so I haven't made one yet.  Now I just need to see who will fix my fan for me. Eeek!


Well good luck with replacing your fan


----------



## mirageiris

Kristin76 said:


> Can you be a bit more specific? What menu disappears? What are you trying to do as this happens?


it dissapear the menu with the options 
ex:if i want to walk somewhere when i click it appear a menu with 2 or 3 options... it menu dissaper...it stay 1 or 2 seconds then dissapear


----------



## Kristin76

mirageiris said:


> it dissapear the menu with the options
> ex:if i want to walk somewhere when i click it appear a menu with 2 or 3 options... it menu dissaper...it stay 1 or 2 seconds then dissapear


Can you still make the choice as to what you want your Sims to do? The menu isn't supposed to stay up for a long period of time. You click on the Sims and then move around to your choice and then it disappears. T


----------



## skytricks

in sims 2, whenever i try and boot the game, all the images are broken up and distorted, even when i try and use the sims 2 installer for custom things, the images don't work. i have already uninstalled the sims 2 and all of my expansion packs, so i don't have a screenshot of the problem, but the same problem is happening in itunes.. when i try and use the cover flow, the arrows are distorted and the cover art is messed up.

graphics driver: GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU
processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ (2204 MHz)
directx version: 9.0c
operating system: windows xp service pack 2


----------



## lacy660

i have sims 2 university and i used the hand tool to pick up the baby to move it in its crib. then i saved it. then when i clicked on the mom to go and feed the baby, she couldnt find him. it said the baby was going to grow up in one day so i kept on playing, hoping it would live long enough so it could grow into a todler. another day went by and the baby didnt grow up. then the baby was taken away BUT i did not save the game. is there a way i can get the baby to "work" again? PLEAAASEE HELP!


----------



## Kristin76

Best thing to do is exit the house without saving. Move the family out (using the move family/household option in the neighborhood control panel) and then move them back in. You will have to redecorate your house again, but you shouldn't lose the baby 



lacy660 said:


> i have sims 2 university and i used the hand tool to pick up the baby to move it in its crib. then i saved it. then when i clicked on the mom to go and feed the baby, she couldnt find him. it said the baby was going to grow up in one day so i kept on playing, hoping it would live long enough so it could grow into a todler. another day went by and the baby didnt grow up. then the baby was taken away BUT i did not save the game. is there a way i can get the baby to "work" again? PLEAAASEE HELP!


----------



## mirageiris

Kristin76 said:


> Can you still make the choice as to what you want your Sims to do? The menu isn't supposed to stay up for a long period of time. You click on the Sims and then move around to your choice and then it disappears. T


i can`t choice anything i just click it and it stay for a second and then disappear and i don`t click nothing


----------



## Kristin76

mirageiris said:


> i can`t choice anything i just click it and it stay for a second and then disappear and i don`t click nothing


Do you have any hacks/hacked objects in your game?


----------



## SweetBoi

i was curious what i should do to not make my sims 2 game lag on my computer.... i have every expansion pack so far and i know i am short on ram but is this the case??? or does my video card need to be upgraded... and if so i have no clue what to do or where to look or anything?? my computer currently has nVidia GeForce 6100 GPU.... other specs on my computer are eMachines W3118, AMD Sempron Processor 3100+, 1.81 GHz, 256 MB or RAM....


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SweetBoi said:


> i was curious what i should do to not make my sims 2 game lag on my computer.... i have every expansion pack so far and i know i am short on ram but is this the case??? or does my video card need to be upgraded... and if so i have no clue what to do or where to look or anything?? my computer currently has nVidia GeForce 6100 GPU.... other specs on my computer are eMachines W3118, AMD Sempron Processor 3100+, 1.81 GHz, 256 MB or RAM....


more ram always helps. your cpu may be holding you back too.


----------



## Kristin76

SweetBoi said:


> i was curious what i should do to not make my sims 2 game lag on my computer.... i have every expansion pack so far and i know i am short on ram but is this the case??? or does my video card need to be upgraded... and if so i have no clue what to do or where to look or anything?? my computer currently has nVidia GeForce 6100 GPU.... other specs on my computer are eMachines W3118, AMD Sempron Processor 3100+, 1.81 GHz, 256 MB or RAM....


The 256 MB of RAM is the absolute minimum the game runs on....with The Sims 2, with expansion packs its recommended to have 512 MB.

What I suggest is that you close all unnecessary background tasks. If your system is running any anti-virus/anti-crash programs they should be closed or disabled (make sure you restart your computer again to activate them once you are done playing).

(The following is taken from the Sims2 Game Manual!)

You can view and close background tasks (Windows XP):
1. Hold down the control and shift and then tap esc. Select the Windows Task Manager
2. Click the Processes tab. This tab displays a list of all background tasks running on your system
3. Click the User Name column heading. This sorts all the processes together by user name.
4. Select an item with a user name, but DO NOT select one from the SYSTEM, LOCAL SERVICE, or NETWORK SERVICE groups. Also DO NOT select the EXPLORER.EXE or TASKMGR.EXE items
5. Click the END PROCESSES. You may receive a warning message, if so click YES (providing you didn't end any of those above mentioed processes - double check!). The selected item will disappear from the list.
6. Repeat steps 4 and 5 until only explorer.exe and task.mgr.exe remain in the user name group (in addition to the other listed above)

Also I have to mention that spyware, malware, virii, etc will or can slow your system....make sure you are running clean!

And one more thing. Try adjusting the settings in your game. You can stll play the game just fine with just the basics.


----------



## SweetBoi

Jackiefrost9 said:


> more ram always helps. your cpu may be holding you back too.


whats my cpu??? lol


----------



## SweetBoi

Kristin76 said:


> The 256 MB of RAM is the absolute minimum the game runs on....with The Sims 2, with expansion packs its recommended to have 512 MB.
> 
> What I suggest is that you close all unnecessary background tasks. If your system is running any anti-virus/anti-crash programs they should be closed or disabled (make sure you restart your computer again to activate them once you are done playing).
> 
> (The following is taken from the Sims2 Game Manual!)
> 
> You can view and close background tasks (Windows XP):
> 1. Hold down the control and shift and then tap esc. Select the Windows Task Manager
> 2. Click the Processes tab. This tab displays a list of all background tasks running on your system
> 3. Click the User Name column heading. This sorts all the processes together by user name.
> 4. Select an item with a user name, but DO NOT select one from the SYSTEM, LOCAL SERVICE, or NETWORK SERVICE groups. Also DO NOT select the EXPLORER.EXE or TASKMGR.EXE items
> 5. Click the END PROCESSES. You may receive a warning message, if so click YES (providing you didn't end any of those above mentioed processes - double check!). The selected item will disappear from the list.
> 6. Repeat steps 4 and 5 until only explorer.exe and task.mgr.exe remain in the user name group (in addition to the other listed above)
> 
> Also I have to mention that spyware, malware, virii, etc will or can slow your system....make sure you are running clean!
> 
> And one more thing. Try adjusting the settings in your game. You can stll play the game just fine with just the basics.


thanks.... so i should buy more memory??? happen to know where the best place to get it??? and what kind would i need ??? and how much to get?? i know nothing.... its sad....


----------



## bini

Hi, I'm new here and basically signed up to ask one all-important question....

I did a google search and it took me to page 18 of this thread, but there's not enough hours in the day for me to read every single page to find the answer, so I apologise if you guys have been asked this a billion times.

*How do you solve the problem of the walls flashing red? * 

I've got the University and Pets expansion packs, and have only had the problem since I installed the Pets pack a few days ago. I've tried closing down all programs etc before starting the game, but had no luck.

Did you guys find out what the cause is?


----------



## the big nigga

i have a Q :
when i start install the sims2 . it stop after 1% and comed error massage
"a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\support\sv\?smig.txt from the media. .
Do you want to retry to copy the file.or cancel the installation?

Help me please


----------



## Kristin76

bini said:


> Hi, I'm new here and basically signed up to ask one all-important question....
> 
> I did a google search and it took me to page 18 of this thread, but there's not enough hours in the day for me to read every single page to find the answer, so I apologise if you guys have been asked this a billion times.
> 
> *How do you solve the problem of the walls flashing red? *
> 
> I've got the University and Pets expansion packs, and have only had the problem since I installed the Pets pack a few days ago. I've tried closing down all programs etc before starting the game, but had no luck.
> 
> Did you guys find out what the cause is?


With the addition of the extra expansion packs the graphics have become more demanding on the video cards and hence some actually are no longer supported by the game. That is the cause of your flashing red walls.

You can find the system requirements for each expansion and stuff pack here:
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index.php?pid=pcgames

You will notice the requirements vary between all of them, stuff packs generally support less video cards, cards that worked well with previous expansion packs are now not and flashing the red walls.

The only known fixes to this problem are:
1. Updating your graphics card drivers. However this usually doesn't work, but its worth a try.
2. New video card: purchase and install a new compatible graphics card. The list of supported graphics card can be found here:
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index.php?pid=pcgames
3. If 1 and 2 hasn't worked or aren't options you would consider, the only other option is to uninstall the pack. If you have to do this make sure you back up your game files as they are NOT saved in the process of uninstallation!


----------



## Kristin76

the big ***** said:


> i have a Q :
> when i start install the sims2 . it stop after 1% and comed error massage
> "a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\support\sv\?smig.txt from the media. .
> Do you want to retry to copy the file.or cancel the installation?
> 
> Help me please


There are two potential fixes to this problem:
1. Clean your disk - gently wipe the surface with a soft smooth cloth
2. Follow the instructions EA tells you to and copy the file instead of cancelling the installations. However, there is little chance that if it can't read the file from the disc that will be able to read it from copying it. And if it can it may take quite awhile....but its worth a try.


----------



## Kristin76

SweetBoi said:


> thanks.... so i should buy more memory??? happen to know where the best place to get it??? and what kind would i need ??? and how much to get?? i know nothing.... its sad....


You might want to ask here about memory, what kinds you would need and such - just post your computer specs and they will help you out. 

http://forums.techguy.org/19-hardware/


----------



## CailaWasHere

I think my problem is that I don't have enough RAM but how am I supose to increase the amount? How do I do that?
And I have windows 98, so where am I supose to get a new Direct X or Video card that works with my computer?
This is what happens when I try playing Sims 2

I put the disk in and the 'Sims 2' lable shows up on my screen. Then my computer freezes. I open the CD rom then quickly pop it back in and the game starts up. It works fine until I get to the towns. I can build it and everything, place houses and scenery..but then when I try to make a family to put in the houses it freezes up completly, and sometimes the whole screen doesn't load. When I go to the stories that are set for you and there already is famlies, I can't even move them around and sometimes it freezes before it even gets there.


----------



## Kristin76

CailaWasHere said:


> I think my problem is that I don't have enough RAM but how am I supose to increase the amount? How do I do that?
> And I have windows 98, so where am I supose to get a new Direct X or Video card that works with my computer?
> This is what happens when I try playing Sims 2
> 
> I put the disk in and the 'Sims 2' lable shows up on my screen. Then my computer freezes. I open the CD rom then quickly pop it back in and the game starts up. It works fine until I get to the towns. I can build it and everything, place houses and scenery..but then when I try to make a family to put in the houses it freezes up completly, and sometimes the whole screen doesn't load. When I go to the stories that are set for you and there already is famlies, I can't even move them around and sometimes it freezes before it even gets there.


What are your computer specifications?
Processor?
Video Card?
Memory?


----------



## rtlstien

I just installed The Sims 2 Pets and ever since the Sims' houses have been flashing red. I don't know what the problem is. THis thing never happened with the previous installations of the other expansion packs.


----------



## Kristin76

rtlstien said:


> I just installed The Sims 2 Pets and ever since the Sims' houses have been flashing red. I don't know what the problem is. THis thing never happened with the previous installations of the other expansion packs.


With the addition of the extra expansion packs the graphics have become more demanding on the video cards and hence some actually are no longer supported by the game. That is the cause of your flashing red walls.

You can find the system requirements for each expansion and stuff pack here:
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index.php?pid=pcgames

You will notice the requirements vary between all of them, stuff packs generally support less video cards, cards that worked well with previous expansion packs are now not and flashing the red walls.

The only known fixes to this problem are:
1. Updating your graphics card drivers. However this usually doesn't work, but its worth a try.
2. New video card: purchase and install a new compatible graphics card. The list of supported graphics card can be found here:
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index.php?pid=pcgames
3. If 1 and 2 hasn't worked or aren't options you would consider, the only other option is to uninstall the pack. If you have to do this make sure you back up your game files as they are NOT saved in the process of uninstallation!


----------



## bini

Thanks HEAPS Kristin, you're a champion. 

It seems I have a SiS M760 video card...is this likely to be the problem? A quick google search seems to show that its a dodgy card......
Is it possible to upgrade that card? (I have a laptop, if that's relevant) 

Apologies for my illiteracy in this topic!!


----------



## the big nigga

nothing 
it is the same 
idont now what to do now?

please help me


----------



## Kristin76

bini said:


> Thanks HEAPS Kristin, you're a champion.
> 
> It seems I have a SiS M760 video card...is this likely to be the problem? A quick google search seems to show that its a dodgy card......
> Is it possible to upgrade that card? (I have a laptop, if that's relevant)
> 
> Apologies for my illiteracy in this topic!!


That card isn't supported by the game so I am not surprised you are having problems with it.

I actually am not very knowledgeable in the field of video cards. You might want to ask by opening your own topic here in the gaming area.

Ask if its possible to upgrade to a new card. Or recommendations for a new one based on your computer. Just post your computer specifications:
CPU
Processor
Video Card
Ram


----------



## Kristin76

the big ***** said:


> nothing
> it is the same
> idont now what to do now?
> 
> please help me


If what I told you to do didn't work. There is nothing you can do that I am aware of. You may have to return your game to the store you bought it from. Hopefully they have an exchange policy and you can just switch it for a new one. The disc is most likely faulty.


----------



## firefly_9531

i cant install the sims 2 and i know why but i cant do wat i know i have to do 
i need to delete the sims 2 body shop but it says:sims 2 body shop is a read only file are u sure u wanna delete it?
but when i click delete it says this:cannot delete    
im so confused 
wat should i do?:-(confused: :-((


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> i cant install the sims 2 and i know why but i cant do wat i know i have to do
> i need to delete the sims 2 body shop but it says:sims 2 body shop is a read only file are u sure u wanna delete it?
> but when i click delete it says this:cannot delete
> im so confused
> wat should i do?:-(confused: :-((


Where are you trying to delete it from? In what location?


----------



## firefly_9531

im searching the file by
1. getting up the start menu
2.clicking:search for files and folders
3.then searching sims 2 body shop
4.then finally clicking sims 2 body shop and deleting it(well pressed delete button that is)

i even went in the file and tried to delete those but its a read only file and it wont let me delete it im soooooooooooo unhappy its my most favorite game everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!               
please help me


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> im searching the file by
> 1. getting up the start menu
> 2.clicking:search for files and folders
> 3.then searching sims 2 body shop
> 4.then finally clicking sims 2 body shop and deleting it(well pressed delete button that is)
> 
> i even went in the file and tried to delete those but its a read only file and it wont let me delete it im soooooooooooo unhappy its my most favorite game everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> please help me


If you go into local disc (c: ) > program files > EA games

what files are there?


----------



## firefly_9531

hold on i gotta check


----------



## firefly_9531

there is no ea game file, sims 2 body shop is the only sims 2 file there is


----------



## firefly_9531

If you go into local disc (c: ) > program files > EA games 

what files are there? 

answer:there is only sims 2 body shop


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> If you go into local disc (c: ) > program files > EA games
> 
> what files are there?
> 
> answer:there is only sims 2 body shop


Did you ever have the Sims2 installed?


----------



## firefly_9531

yes i did once


----------



## firefly_9531

3 times i mean


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> 3 times i mean


is there anything in Sims2 Body Shop file?


----------



## firefly_9531

3 times can u help me i've never had dis problem before


----------



## firefly_9531

Kristin76 said:


> is there anything in Sims2 Body Shop file?


yes


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> yes


What is in the file?


----------



## firefly_9531

note pad,sims 2 body shop-application,and 2 other things i cant remember


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> note pad,sims 2 body shop-application,and 2 other things i cant remember


Can you open up the file and list anything that is in the Sims2 Body Shop file? I can't help you unless I know exactly what is going on.

Also have you tried reinstalling the Sims2?


----------



## firefly_9531

can u help me?:-(


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> can u help me?:-(


Please answer my questions above


----------



## firefly_9531

ive tried reinstalling sims 2 like ten times and i havent played sims 2 in years for same reason and if u want me to tell u the file than that will take a long while so do u want me to find the file?


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> ive tried reinstalling sims 2 like ten times and i havent played sims 2 in years for same reason and if u want me to tell u the file than that will take a long while so do u want me to find the file?


I need you to tell me the files that are in that Body Shop file, yes.


----------



## firefly_9531

ok this might take 30mins though so be patient


----------



## firefly_9531

come back in half hour ok


----------



## Kristin76

firefly_9531 said:


> come back in half hour ok


I'll be here


----------



## Jackiefrost9

firefly, this isn't IM. once you post something give the people here some time to respond. Also, rest assured that we won't abandon you untill we solve your problem


----------



## mirageiris

Kristin76 said:


> Do you have any hacks/hacked objects in your game?


no i don`t


----------



## sparklamb698

I'm running an HP with XP Media Center 05, with a Athlon X2 3800+ dual core, 958 total available memory, with DirectX 9.0c installed. My graphics card is a nVidia GF 6150LE, which is above a Geforce 2, and it has 256MB integrated memory, with current driver being nv4_disp.dll at vers. 6.14.0010.8208. I'm running the game on 1280x1024 res with 32bit color, although the game still has the SAME trouble @ 800x640 res. Soundcard is REaltek HD Audio, at least that's what DirectX tells me. 

Okay: Problem is: I got the game to install perfectly, and I have Sims 2, with all expansions except for Nightlife and the new Holiday Stuff pack. I bought Sims 2 Holiday Edition though (not the new one that came out this year, last year's). I recently started to install everything (I haven't played the game before, but bought everything when it was on sale, and finally, a few days ago, when I got my new PC, started installing). 
It installs perfectly, with all expansions intact.
It'll run. 
It flips to the minimovie with EA games, then with the chick dancing in green light. Of course, either it'll run to the near end of the minimovie or if you click, it'll then crash and tell me: "The application has crashed. The application will not terminate". PLEASE tell me what I'm doing wrong!!!!! All my specs are qualified, and I don't seem to be doing anything wrong! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Kristin76

sparklamb698 said:


> I'm running an HP with XP Media Center 05, with a Athlon X2 3800+ dual core, 958 total available memory, with DirectX 9.0c installed. My graphics card is a nVidia GF 6150LE, which is above a Geforce 2, and it has 256MB integrated memory, with current driver being nv4_disp.dll at vers. 6.14.0010.8208. I'm running the game on 1280x1024 res with 32bit color, although the game still has the SAME trouble @ 800x640 res. Soundcard is REaltek HD Audio, at least that's what DirectX tells me.
> 
> Okay: Problem is: I got the game to install perfectly, and I have Sims 2, with all expansions except for Nightlife and the new Holiday Stuff pack. I bought Sims 2 Holiday Edition though (not the new one that came out this year, last year's). I recently started to install everything (I haven't played the game before, but bought everything when it was on sale, and finally, a few days ago, when I got my new PC, started installing).
> It installs perfectly, with all expansions intact.
> It'll run.
> It flips to the minimovie with EA games, then with the chick dancing in green light. Of course, either it'll run to the near end of the minimovie or if you click, it'll then crash and tell me: "The application has crashed. The application will not terminate". PLEASE tell me what I'm doing wrong!!!!! All my specs are qualified, and I don't seem to be doing anything wrong! Thank you so much in advance!


Try deleting your groups.cache file (don't worry it will regenerate itself) and/or your accessories.cache file (again don't worry it will regenerate itself).


----------



## sarahgr

Hey...Hope someone can help me out!

Okay so here's the deal:

I am from Denmark and just recently moved to the US. Of course I brought my games with me cause I am pretty sure that my Sims 2 (and all other games I have) should work here just as well. So, I decided to install it on our new laptop. Easier said than done. 
I installed disk 1, 2, 3 and then when it comes to disk 4 it stalls/freezes on like 77%. After a while a message somes up saying "unable to copy file" I can hear the cd-rom drive making a weird noise, almost like it's skipping. I tried taking out the disk and reinserting it...same thing happens. I tried uninstalling it and doing everything all over again. Same problem. I've used those 4 disks in Denmark and played the game often with no problems so I know that there's nothing wrong with the disks. I play my other games on this laptop too so nothing is wrong with my cd-rom drive.

I ran the memory test as previously suggested and no errors come up.

I have a Toshiba laptop w. Intel centrino duo.

Here is what my system properties say:

Genuine Intel(R) CPU

T2250 @ 1.73 GHz

1.73 GHz. 0.99 GB of RAM

I have direct X 9.0 (If it makes a difference)  

Last. I do have the Win XP service pack 2...I read that it could cause problems?? What kind of problems and if thats the problem then how do i remove the service pack??....

Thanks


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hello sarahgrand welcome to TSG!

It sounds like the drive is having problems reading the disk. First thing to try throughly clean the disk and check for any scratches or marks.


----------



## sarahgr

I tried cleaning the disk but it doesn't help 

I've used #4 disk before without problems and I've kept it in a cd protective case. It looks "flawless"..no scratches marks or anything....


----------



## sarahgr

Btw....I was considering downloading disk 4 and mounting it with daemon...would that work?...I really don't feel like buying the game again since it's only disk 4 thats the problem...which I still don't see why it is cause nothing appears to be wrong with it...so annoying!


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Some drives have problems reading copyright protected disks or develop read problems later in life.

Try a copying the files off the CD to your hard drive and installing the game from there.

Go into My Computer. 
Open drive C. 
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder. 
Name the folder as Disk Images (it is important that the name has a space in it). 
Open the disk images folder. 
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder. 
Name this folder Disk1. 
Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 and so on until there are 4 'Disk' folders followed by a number 1 through 4. it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number. 
Insert Disk 1 of The Sims 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it. 
Go into My Computer. 
Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open. 
When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All. 
All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy. 
Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder. 
Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its appropriate folder. 
Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives. 
Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation. 
To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation is complete.


----------



## sarahgr

Thanks so much...I'm gonna try that and I'll let you know. I appreciate it


----------



## sarahgr

Ok I did everything and it installed without problems ...but now when i go to choose a neighborhood I don't have any!?...I tried clicking "create custom neighboorhood" (which is the only option..there's no strangetown or veronaville) and an error message came up saying that there are "no simcity 4 terrains available for import" and to place my terrains in the EA games folder in my documents...?!


----------



## sarahgr

I downloaded some terrains and it works fine now...but i have some expansion packs that i'd like to install...when it asks for disk 4 to of the sims 2 what do i do since i only have them copied in my disk 4 folder?.....


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Patch the game before installing the expansion packs.


----------



## killerl1g

Q. Im having a problem where my sims game becomes horrible pixilated into diffrent clours, EG when i select somthing the little head of my sim has loads of grey squares all over it. I get this on the UI loading screen, just about everywhere if you leave it for some time it goes away and looks normal. Can any one help?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hello killerl1g and welcome to TSG!

Have you got the latest drivers installed?
Does this happen with any other game?


----------



## cancon

CoasterFreak said:


> Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
> 
> A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play.


Okay... this is not for the sims 2 only, but for all games!!!! I have the lates Nvidia Gforce drivers, and i have DirectX installed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please can sum1 tell me what the hell is wrong with my computer????????


----------



## cancon

o and btw this is the biggest thread i've seen im my life...


----------



## Anilrgowda

thx for the info..


----------



## ZEUS_GB

cancon said:


> Okay... this is not for the sims 2 only, but for all games!!!! I have the lates Nvidia Gforce drivers, and i have DirectX installed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please can sum1 tell me what the hell is wrong with my computer????????


Maybe if you tell us what's wrong we might be able to help you.


----------



## cancon

"Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

I get this message or its' counterpart when I try to run any of my games:

Battlefield Vietnam
Command and Conquer Generals
Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
Fifa 2006
Fifa 2001
The Sims 2
The Sims 2 University
The Sims 2 Nightlife
The Sims 2 Pets
Grand Theft Auto 3
Need for speed Underground 2
Pro evolution Soccer 6
Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-earth 2

The only game which works is counter-strike, but the graphics on the game are so bad, that it doesn't really put any weight on the card (I'm not saying it's a bad game, but the graphics are bad)

Anyway - I have DirectX and i downloaded the latest graphics drivers - yes i removed the old ones first.

*WHY???????????*

_Please see attached for the error message_


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cancon said:


> "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
> 
> I get this message or its' counterpart when I try to run any of my games:
> 
> Battlefield Vietnam
> Command and Conquer Generals
> Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
> Fifa 2006
> Fifa 2001
> The Sims 2
> The Sims 2 University
> The Sims 2 Nightlife
> The Sims 2 Pets
> Grand Theft Auto 3
> Need for speed Underground 2
> Pro evolution Soccer 6
> Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-earth 2
> 
> The only game which works is counter-strike, but the graphics on the game are so bad, that it doesn't really put any weight on the card (I'm not saying it's a bad game, but the graphics are bad)
> 
> Anyway - I have DirectX and i downloaded the latest graphics drivers - yes i removed the old ones first.
> 
> *WHY???????????*
> 
> _Please see attached for the error message_


do this in order, if you've done it before do it again.

1. download this, do not run it yet: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html
2. right click on my computer, go to manage. select device manager. expand "display adapters" and right click on the first option and select uninstall. do this with everything that is under display adapters.
3. Reboot.
4. Once you have rebooted, install the driver you downloaded earlier.
5. Reboot.

did that fix it?


----------



## winteragain

Hi everyone,

I am currently experiencing problems with my sims2..i have all the expansions loaded and patches from their website and have been playing the game with no problems until recently. 

What would happen is when i double click on the desktop icon the game would load but automaticly minimize to the bottom bar. I tried using keyboard commands like (alt+tab),clicking on the window bar and (alt+spacebar+mouse pointer) but this doent work. What would happen is it blinks really quickly (as if the program tried open from the bottom bar) and minimizes again.

I still hear the sound of the game loading as normally through my speakers though. I Spent alot of time into this game and all would be lost if i cant find a solution.

My computer has a fully functional direct Xc, and again this problem appeared about a week ago and since then i have not downloaded or changed anything to the physical game.

Thanks for all your input on this matter

Winteragain


----------



## cancon

Jackiefrost9 said:


> do this in order, if you've done it before do it again.
> 
> 1. download this, do not run it yet: http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html
> 2. right click on my computer, go to manage. select device manager. expand "display adapters" and right click on the first option and select uninstall. do this with everything that is under display adapters.
> 3. Reboot.
> 4. Once you have rebooted, install the driver you downloaded earlier.
> 5. Reboot.
> 
> did that fix it?


I did exactly that - same old story - didn't fix...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

winteragain said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently experiencing problems with my sims2..i have all the expansions loaded and patches from their website and have been playing the game with no problems until recently.
> 
> What would happen is when i double click on the desktop icon the game would load but automaticly minimize to the bottom bar. I tried using keyboard commands like (alt+tab),clicking on the window bar and (alt+spacebar+mouse pointer) but this doent work. What would happen is it blinks really quickly (as if the program tried open from the bottom bar) and minimizes again.
> 
> I still hear the sound of the game loading as normally through my speakers though. I Spent alot of time into this game and all would be lost if i cant find a solution.
> 
> My computer has a fully functional direct Xc, and again this problem appeared about a week ago and since then i have not downloaded or changed anything to the physical game.
> 
> Thanks for all your input on this matter
> 
> Winteragain


have you installed any programs or updated any drivers prior to this?
i'm assuming the game was working at one point?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cancon said:


> I did exactly that - same old story - didn't fix...


try it with an older driver.


----------



## cancon

but I don't have an older driver, where can i find an older driver???
The nVidia Website only has new drivers.

I wonder if Zeus or coasterfreak can help


----------



## Jackiefrost9

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_91.47.html

costerfreak hasn't checked this in a while.


----------



## VvnStarz06

Hi hi I'm new here. I want to ask that recently I downloaded this TS2 Open for business and Pets expansion packs from bittorent. Then after installing my Sims 2 and update it, I run the game and it went well. But after install TS2 Pets and when it is applying update, suddenly a message said "Error during installation."  So the installation has been terminated. Same thing happen to Open for Business. Help mE!! I'm desperate to play this expansion packs. I tried many times install it. Is it because that these two are "downloaded" file?


----------



## Kristin76

VvnStarz06 said:


> Hi hi I'm new here. I want to ask that recently I downloaded this TS2 Open for business and Pets expansion packs from bittorent. Then after installing my Sims 2 and update it, I run the game and it went well. But after install TS2 Pets and when it is applying update, suddenly a message said "Error during installation."  So the installation has been terminated. Same thing happen to Open for Business. Help mE!! I'm desperate to play this expansion packs. I tried many times install it. Is it because that these two are "downloaded" file?


As you obtained the expansion pack from a P2P - bittorent ... its is against the rules to give instructions on how to fix your problem here. Sorry. I suggest you purchase the game legally to obtain a working game


----------



## Gabgirl

I recently installed the Sims 2 game on my PC. The installation seemed to go fine, but as soon as I tried to play the game I kept getting an error message stating that there was no Directx 9.0c compatible adapter installed. The strange thing about it is that it's listed to be on the computer. I even went as far as to download it from Microsoft to ensure I had the latest version, but the game is still not reading it. I would really appreciate it if someone could assist me with this problem. Thanks in advance.

System Information:

Operating System:Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition(5.1 Build 2600)
Language: English
Manufacturer: Gateway(Emachines)
Model: T3120
BIOS: Phoenix-AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3100+, MMX, 3DNow ~1.8GHZ
Memory: 382 MB RAM
Page File: 346 MB used, 572 MB Available
Direct X Version: Direct X 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

NVIDIA GeForce 6100


----------



## DesertViper

Not sure if this question has been asked or told yet but here is my problem. Hope someone can answer!

Q: I bought the sims 2: Univeristy and the sims 2: Open for business. For some reason when it comes to the "making sure your game is up to date" window comes up and I put in my CD_4 in, it says update was not sucessfull and it reminates the install. My Sims 2 was not a burned copy or anything like that.

Hope someone can help!


----------



## o.0

My friend has the american version of TS2, uni, and NL..She recently bought pets and open for business on ebay from another country that is multi language and now the game runs on army time. Is there anyway to fix this?

Ok now my problem. I downloaded custom content. It wont show up and I know all about when you install a new exp. pack you have to enable custom content restart and should be there but I did all that and still nothing. Any help on these problems would be great. Thanks.



DesertViper said:


> Not sure if this question has been asked or told yet but here is my problem. Hope someone can answer!
> 
> Q: I bought the sims 2: Univeristy and the sims 2: Open for business. For some reason when it comes to the "making sure your game is up to date" window comes up and I put in my CD_4 in, it says update was not sucessfull and it reminates the install. My Sims 2 was not a burned copy or anything like that.
> 
> Hope someone can help!


Make sure all copies are dvd or cd..my cousin had the same problem and the CD version wouldnt work with the dvd version. I dont know why but it wouldnt. Hope that helps


----------



## scsu01

h im new....i have all the expansion packs except the holiday ones...im having problems with the dressers...i cant use them!...ive always been able to before, but once i put university and glamour in last..i can buy them but cant use them..

please help!!


----------



## Kristin76

o.0 said:


> Ok now my problem. I downloaded custom content. It wont show up and I know all about when you install a new exp. pack you have to enable custom content restart and should be there but I did all that and still nothing. Any help on these problems would be great. Thanks.


Have you obtained the CEP? Color Enabler Package? That is needed to display new meshes and their recolors as well


----------



## Kristin76

scsu01 said:


> h im new....i have all the expansion packs except the holiday ones...im having problems with the dressers...i cant use them!...ive always been able to before, but once i put university and glamour in last..i can buy them but cant use them..
> 
> please help!!


What happens when you place them down in a house?


----------



## o.0

Kristin76 said:


> Have you obtained the CEP? Color Enabler Package? That is needed to display new meshes and their recolors as well


Yes I got that. Thanks though!


----------



## scsu01

> What happens when you place them in a house?


nothing...they take up space...i cant click on them, it says object cant be used or something like that.....the only time i can click on them is when its time for the sims to go to work and it says dress for work, but thats it....

any ideas?


----------



## Kristin76

scsu01 said:


> nothing...they take up space...i cant click on them, it says object cant be used or something like that.....the only time i can click on them is when its time for the sims to go to work and it says dress for work, but thats it....
> 
> any ideas?


The only thing I can think of doing that is perhaps a conflicting hack. Do you have any hacked items in your game?


----------



## Cm477

What will happen if you don't meet the video card requirement exactly? I have a laptop so installing a new video card is not really a possibility and I realize the vid card isn't on the T&L. Still, I then don't quite meet the non-T&L specficiations. My system specs are as follows:

Windows XP
1.7GHz Intel Celeron
448MB System Memory (I think I can still add a little bit to this)
Video: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M Series 64MB
Plenty of free hard drive space

Will it still at least run the game? I'm not interested in making the video things or having expansion packs, just playing the game. I'd like some way to test and see if it would work before I go and shell out the money which is why I'm trying to figure this out. Has anyone tried running it without meetings the specs? Any help appreciated

Court


----------



## Kristin76

Cm477 said:


> What will happen if you don't meet the video card requirement exactly? I have a laptop so installing a new video card is not really a possibility and I realize the vid card isn't on the T&L. Still, I then don't quite meet the non-T&L specficiations. My system specs are as follows:
> 
> Windows XP
> 1.7GHz Intel Celeron
> 448MB System Memory (I think I can still add a little bit to this)
> Video: ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M Series 64MB
> Plenty of free hard drive space
> 
> Will it still at least run the game? I'm not interested in making the video things or having expansion packs, just playing the game. I'd like some way to test and see if it would work before I go and shell out the money which is why I'm trying to figure this out. Has anyone tried running it without meetings the specs? Any help appreciated
> 
> Court


Could range in the problems you meet, most often the game will have graphics problems that inhibit game play. Regardless of your computer specifications, your video card should be at least the minimum supported by the game. You can go to the Sims website and find the minimum system requirements


----------



## Sara_321

Im new to this so sorry if it doesnt come out in the right spot but im having problems with my game my sister downloaded all these new hair styles and furniture and stuff but now you cant make them shower sleep get in hot tub pools or anything and she wont let me uninstall it then reinstall it is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Kristin76

Sara_321 said:


> Im new to this so sorry if it doesnt come out in the right spot but im having problems with my game my sister downloaded all these new hair styles and furniture and stuff but now you cant make them shower sleep get in hot tub pools or anything and she wont let me uninstall it then reinstall it is there any way to fix this?


What I would do is go take out all your downloads (back them up first) and then run the game and make sure its working normally without the downloads. Then add your downloads in a little at a time.....if the game stops working after one of the batches you add, that is where the bad file is - and you will need to not add that in your game. Does that make sense? It will at least save you the aggravation of reinstallation


----------



## Sara_321

thanks a whole lot for taking the time to explain that and all but im a little dumb lol back them up how?


----------



## Kristin76

Sara_321 said:


> thanks a whole lot for taking the time to explain that and all but im a little dumb lol back them up how?


1. Go to My Documents> EA Games > The Sims2
2. Right click your mouse on the file titled 'Downloads'
3. Select 'copy'
5. Go to 'My Documents' and right click on a blank area and choose 'paste'

Then you can either take a few downloads at a time out and keep starting the game to see if it works after that groups has been deleted OR you can do it the way I described above. Either way you will be able to narrow down what is causing your game not to work correctly


----------



## Sara_321

oh youre the best thanks so much


----------



## Kristin76

Sara_321 said:


> oh youre the best thanks so much


You're welcome ... good luck


----------



## doitthemizzleway

I put my CD in and usually after about 30-55 seconds it starts but I have been waiting and it won't start. so i will click either in the start menu or on the icon and then an error note pops up saying "Sims 2 is already running!" but it isn't! I REALLY WANT TO PLAY MY SIMS!

I downloaded some stuff at simsquirts today and after that it didnt work, but i doubt it was that because they are a reputable site. and i checked the hack conflict scanner and there aren't any hack conflicts and i ran my antivirus software and i did everything possible i thought i could do. iam having my dad clean the CD to see if that is the problem but...i think my brother's CDs work ok in the computer. what could be the problem?!?!


----------



## Kristin76

doitthemizzleway said:


> I put my CD in and usually after about 30-55 seconds it starts but I have been waiting and it won't start. so i will click either in the start menu or on the icon and then an error note pops up saying "Sims 2 is already running!" but it isn't! I REALLY WANT TO PLAY MY SIMS!
> 
> I downloaded some stuff at simsquirts today and after that it didnt work, but i doubt it was that because they are a reputable site. and i checked the hack conflict scanner and there aren't any hack conflicts and i ran my antivirus software and i did everything possible i thought i could do. iam having my dad clean the CD to see if that is the problem but...i think my brother's CDs work ok in the computer. what could be the problem?!?!


Try deleting your groups.cache file .... its located in the 'The Sims2' file (under EA Games in My Documents)


----------



## cancon

cancon said:


> "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
> 
> I get this message or its' counterpart when I try to run any of my games:
> 
> Battlefield Vietnam
> Command and Conquer Generals
> Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour
> Fifa 2006
> Fifa 2001
> The Sims 2
> The Sims 2 University
> The Sims 2 Nightlife
> The Sims 2 Pets
> Grand Theft Auto 3
> Need for speed Underground 2
> Pro evolution Soccer 6
> Lord of the Rings: The Battle for Middle-earth 2
> 
> The only game which works is counter-strike, but the graphics on the game are so bad, that it doesn't really put any weight on the card (I'm not saying it's a bad game, but the graphics are bad)
> 
> Anyway - I have DirectX and i downloaded the latest graphics drivers - yes i removed the old ones first.
> 
> *WHY???????????*
> 
> _Please see attached for the error message_


Any1 gonna help?


----------



## Kristin76

cancon said:


> Any1 gonna help?


You probably should post this not the in Sims thread as you encounter it with several games....its not really Sims specific


----------



## doitthemizzleway

I can't find the groups.cache file. I've looked in all the folders and I know where you're talking about just I don't know about the groups.cache

My dad cleaned the disk and removed smears and minor scratches so if that was it...hopefully i can play today.


----------



## doitthemizzleway

Oh sorry, found it. I'll try that. what do i do if that wasn't it?


----------



## scsu01

> The only thing I can think of doing that is perhaps a conflicting hack. Do you have any hacked items in your game?


oh yeah...got alot of them...but it only started when i put in university and glamour life....i think maybe ill move my hacked sutff and see what happens....any other suggestions?


----------



## doitthemizzleway

It froze when the game started up and it was almost to showing the towns instead of just "Sims 2" you know?

So i don't know what i should try

I think I'll just delete all my downloads again, which is what i do when I have a conflict that seems to not come from anything. and usually, it works.


----------



## madmer11

I want to find the Risky Woohoo cheat does anyone know what it is and if it will work with the Sims 2 Pets Thanks PLEASE REPLY quick i want to use It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!         :up: :down:


----------



## madmer11

Help Hu*rry Please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

madmer11 said:


> Help Hu*rry Please!!!!!!!!!!


go away.

i don't like you.


----------



## Kristin76

doitthemizzleway said:


> It froze when the game started up and it was almost to showing the towns instead of just "Sims 2" you know?
> 
> So i don't know what i should try
> 
> I think I'll just delete all my downloads again, which is what i do when I have a conflict that seems to not come from anything. and usually, it works.


Or you can just delete them in groups as I described to another member above  That would work if you don't want to lose all your downloads


----------



## Kristin76

madmer11 said:


> I want to find the Risky Woohoo cheat does anyone know what it is and if it will work with the Sims 2 Pets Thanks PLEASE REPLY quick i want to use It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!         :up: :down:


It appears to still be in beta testing for Pets.....you can find it at MTS2  You can still download it there but its not totally guareenteed to work


----------



## Kristin76

scsu01 said:


> oh yeah...got alot of them...but it only started when i put in university and glamour life....i think maybe ill move my hacked sutff and see what happens....any other suggestions?


The only thing that usually interfers with the normal game operating correctly are hacks. Try removing the ones you absolutely don't need. Also make sure you have them all updated to the version of expansion pack you have. (They are usually updated with each new one - so if you have Pets you have to download the ones that have been updated for that pack)


----------



## metalmon1188

I wanna reinstall the game coz it ain;t working but wen i try to uninstall it the following message came up 

"An installable Virtual Device Driver failed DLL initialization. Choose
'Close' to terminate the application."

what shud i do? i tried to remove the program at control panel but nuting happened : (


----------



## Kristin76

metalmon1188 said:


> I wanna reinstall the game coz it ain;t working but wen i try to uninstall it the following message came up
> 
> "An installable Virtual Device Driver failed DLL initialization. Choose
> 'Close' to terminate the application."
> 
> what shud i do? i tried to remove the program at control panel but nuting happened : (


The Sims2 has its own uninstaller you cannot uninstall from the control panel. Go to 
Start > EA Games > there you will see a listing of all the packs you have....uninstall each of them....from the bottom up


----------



## metalmon1188

duh whats what i did! i clicked on uninstall but nuting happened


----------



## Kristin76

metalmon1188 said:


> duh whats what i did! i clicked on uninstall but nuting happened


Is this a legal copy of the game? The game should run its own uninstaller withouth a problem.

Either that or you have spyware/virii interferring.


----------



## metalmon1188

doesn;t matter whether its legal/original


----------



## asfkjs_caily

Okay. I've read a LOT of these pages but i still have yet to see my question answered.

Everytime i try to play the Sims 2 university... it comes up with "the application has crashed. the application will now terminate" and i've tried to do the patch thingy but for some reason that doesn't work, i've tried to delete EVERYTHING but THAT didn't work because it said the files COULDN'T be deleted.. i can't uninstall it.. it pops up with the "send error report" thing. and i'm getting REAL frustraited i CAN'T figure it out. ughhhh help??


----------



## Kristin76

metalmon1188 said:


> doesn;t matter whether its legal/original


Actually yes it does.....problems often arise with illegal copies, like this. That is why I asked


----------



## Kristin76

metalmon1188 said:


> doesn;t matter whether its legal/original


http://www.modthesims2.com/article.php?t=139059
Try the instructions there as to uninstall the games


----------



## Kristin76

asfkjs_caily said:


> i hope that works, thanks i'm going to try it right now. thanks sooo much =))


That information wasn't directed towards you.


----------



## asfkjs_caily

ohhh haha sorry.


----------



## Kristin76

asfkjs_caily said:


> another problem. ugh.. my uninstall buttons aren't all there in the start menu, and the ones that are don't work. when i click them, nothing happens.


Is your copy of the game legal? Meaning did you buy The Sims? You should have all needed components of the game including uninstallation buttons if it loaded correctly.


----------



## asfkjs_caily

yah it's legal, i fixed it now i think.. i follwed the link that you gave the other person, and it worked the whole time, except in the key area. but oh well, least sims is off my computer finally. thanks for the help even though it wasn't supposed to be haha. =)


----------



## Kristin76

asfkjs_caily said:


> yah it's legal, i fixed it now i think.. i follwed the link that you gave the other person, and it worked the whole time, except in the key area. but oh well, least sims is off my computer finally. thanks for the help even though it wasn't supposed to be haha. =)


Oh okay....good


----------



## madmer11

thanks 4 the advice


----------



## metalmon1188

cheers kristin


----------



## kelticvixen

Hello! I've tried reading the posts in this thread, and I will continue to peruse this thread, but with over a hundred pages of posts, I thought I'd get a head start and post my question now. 

Recently I upgraded to Windows XP Pro SP2. Prior to my upgrade I had uninstalled all of my Sims 2 game/expansions to make room on my bloated hard drive for some other games I had been playing. So now I have again allocated room for my beloved Sims games and reinstalled all games/expansions up to and including Family Fun Stuff and my two holiday packs. After all were safely reinstalled when it came time to play my Family Fun Stuff Splash screen came up... lingered a few seconds and then disappeared. Nothing else happened. I went to processes and the Sims had even disappeared from the process list as though it had been aborted.

I uninstalled all again, followed instructions I found online to make sure that I completely uninstalled ALL Sims 2 data and then decided to just install the Sims 2 with no expansions. The SAME thing happened! Successful, problem-free install is achieved and then when it comes to actually attempting to play, the splash screen for the Sims 2 comes up... hangs a few seconds and then I'm back to my desktop.

Can anyone help with this issue? I get no error messages and no hint as to what the problem could be. I DID try the addition of -no sound to the short cut simply because I had seen it recommended in the first 10 or so pages of this thread, but it didn't help.

I will post a small part of my dxdiag so you can see my system specs. Thanks in advance for ANY assistance provided. I am in WITHDRAWAL from my favorite game right now!  Oh... just in case it matters, I have had no problems playing The Battle for Middle Earth or Stronghold 2 which are the only other games I've actually installed and played since I upgraded to XP.

DXDIAG
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/20/2006, 00:30:51
Machine name: NANCY
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: VIA694
System Model: AWRDACPI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) processor, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.4GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 189MB used, 1060MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (Microsoft Corporation)
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce FX 5200
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
Display Memory: 128.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (16 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.5673 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/4/2004 00:56:46, 4274816 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/3/2004 22:29:56, 1897408 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4062-11CF-9975-0A2000C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0322
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_A2321297&REV_30
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viaudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.3840 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 12/18/2002 14:42:54, 76544 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 48000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: viaudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.14.0001.3840 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 12/18/2002 14:42:54, 76544 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFF0

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gm.dls
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
MPU-401, Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
VIA AC'97 Audio (WAVE), Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kelticvixen said:


> Hello! I've tried reading the posts in this thread, and I will continue to peruse this thread, but with over a hundred pages of posts, I thought I'd get a head start and post my question now.
> 
> Recently I upgraded to Windows XP Pro SP2. Prior to my upgrade I had uninstalled all of my Sims 2 game/expansions to make room on my bloated hard drive for some other games I had been playing. So now I have again allocated room for my beloved Sims games and reinstalled all games/expansions up to and including Family Fun Stuff and my two holiday packs. After all were safely reinstalled when it came time to play my Family Fun Stuff Splash screen came up... lingered a few seconds and then disappeared. Nothing else happened. I went to processes and the Sims had even disappeared from the process list as though it had been aborted.
> 
> I uninstalled all again, followed instructions I found online to make sure that I completely uninstalled ALL Sims 2 data and then decided to just install the Sims 2 with no expansions. The SAME thing happened! Successful, problem-free install is achieved and then when it comes to actually attempting to play, the splash screen for the Sims 2 comes up... hangs a few seconds and then I'm back to my desktop.
> 
> Can anyone help with this issue? I get no error messages and no hint as to what the problem could be. I DID try the addition of -no sound to the short cut simply because I had seen it recommended in the first 10 or so pages of this thread, but it didn't help.
> 
> I will post a small part of my dxdiag so you can see my system specs. Thanks in advance for ANY assistance provided. I am in WITHDRAWAL from my favorite game right now!  Oh... just in case it matters, I have had no problems playing The Battle for Middle Earth or Stronghold 2 which are the only other games I've actually installed and played since I upgraded to XP.


try to patch it.


----------



## kelticvixen

By "try to patch it" do you mean separate from the automatic check for updates that it does after it's installed? Because it successfully downloads and updates and then upon subsequent installations of each of my expansion packs it always checks for updates and says that The Sims 2 is updated.


----------



## kelticvixen

Update: I went to the Sims 2 Site and successfully patched. No dice. I also installed the Sims 2 using the method in which you copy the disks to the C drive and install. Installation went fine but STILL the same problem occurs. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Tangy

Okay, I have a problem with Sims 2 University. Hopefully you can help. ^_^; I don't know if this is already on here. I mean, there are over a hundred pages. =p.

Anyways, I have a problem, when I try to load a university household, it gives me a message like, "The application has crashed. The system will now terminate". It gives me this message every time I've tried (which, is in fact, seven times). I can load a regular sim house outside of the university though, without problem. It didn't used to do this; I could load university simhomes fine before. )=. So, what's wrong with it, and how can I fix it? Thanks! =D.


----------



## Kristin76

kelticvixen said:


> Update: I went to the Sims 2 Site and successfully patched. No dice. I also installed the Sims 2 using the method in which you copy the disks to the C drive and install. Installation went fine but STILL the same problem occurs. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


Try deleting your groups.cache file and if you also have one accessories.cache .... don't worry they will regenerate themselves


----------



## Kristin76

Tangy said:


> Okay, I have a problem with Sims 2 University. Hopefully you can help. ^_^; I don't know if this is already on here. I mean, there are over a hundred pages. =p.
> 
> Anyways, I have a problem, when I try to load a university household, it gives me a message like, "The application has crashed. The system will now terminate". It gives me this message every time I've tried (which, is in fact, seven times). I can load a regular sim house outside of the university though, without problem. It didn't used to do this; I could load university simhomes fine before. )=. So, what's wrong with it, and how can I fix it? Thanks! =D.


Do you have any downloads/hacks in your game?


----------



## Tangy

No downloads. =/. Hacks as in cheats? Occasionally the pop-up type in motherlode cheat, but nothing else. =p. -isn't much of a computer wiz-


----------



## Kristin76

Tangy said:


> No downloads. =/. Hacks as in cheats? Occasionally the pop-up type in motherlode cheat, but nothing else. =p. -isn't much of a computer wiz-


No I meant hacks as in user modified programs used to alter the game. Have you tried deleting the groups.cache file?


----------



## Tangy

Kristin76 said:


> No I meant hacks as in user modified programs used to alter the game. Have you tried deleting the groups.cache file?


Uh. No. =/. Am I suppost to know what that is? =p.


----------



## Remi623

Ok, well I have sims for mac so Im not sure if any of you can help me. But maybe you can point me in the right direction. I got TS2 to play just fine, but when they have kids they are always boys and they all look the exact same. I can't figure out why or how!


----------



## scsu01

well...i tried to delete some of them but it still didnt work......i did notice now though, that when my sim is doing something, the moment i scroll my cursor over a dresser the game sort of skips and they stop what theyre doin...the game doesnt stop...like my sim was playin chess and i scrolled over a dresser and he all of the sudden was out the chair and standin up like nothin ever happened......any ideas?


----------



## Kristin76

Tangy said:


> Uh. No. =/. Am I suppost to know what that is? =p.


Well you should know because it will come handy now and again 

Go to EA Games > The Sims 2 : in this directory there will be several folders associated with your game. ONLY delete the groups.cache file - don't worry it will regenerate


----------



## Kristin76

Remi623 said:


> Ok, well I have sims for mac so Im not sure if any of you can help me. But maybe you can point me in the right direction. I got TS2 to play just fine, but when they have kids they are always boys and they all look the exact same. I can't figure out why or how!


Is this in all households? All families? Do you have hacked objects or added programs not original to the game?


----------



## Kristin76

scsu01 said:


> well...i tried to delete some of them but it still didnt work......i did notice now though, that when my sim is doing something, the moment i scroll my cursor over a dresser the game sort of skips and they stop what theyre doin...the game doesnt stop...like my sim was playin chess and i scrolled over a dresser and he all of the sudden was out the chair and standin up like nothin ever happened......any ideas?


If this is only with dressers...does it happen with all dressers? Does it happen only on one lot or with all?


----------



## kelticvixen

Kristin76 said:


> Try deleting your groups.cache file and if you also have one accessories.cache .... don't worry they will regenerate themselves


I searched EA Games/The Sims 2 and did not see any files by either of those names. Would the game have had to run at all for these files to be created? Because I have not yet gotten past the splash screen in order to generate them if so. Otherwise I cannot find the location of these cache files. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## kelticvixen

Whoops...ok I found the Groups.cache (though not an accessories.cache) in My Documents/EA Games. I deleted. Restarted the Sims 2 and STILL no good. Just the usual splash screen and then nothing. This is so frustrating since there is NO error message or NOTHING to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Tangy

Kristin76 said:


> Well you should know because it will come handy now and again
> 
> Go to EA Games > The Sims 2 : in this directory there will be several folders associated with your game. ONLY delete the groups.cache file - don't worry it will regenerate


I deleted it and it _still_ doesn't work. D=. Would uninstalling help? I suppose that would kill my sims too. Bah. =/.


----------



## scsu01

Kristin76 said:


> If this is only with dressers...does it happen with all dressers? Does it happen only on one lot or with all?


it happens with all dressers on all lots...this is frustrating the crap out of me!


----------



## Kristin76

scsu01 said:


> it happens with all dressers on all lots...this is frustrating the crap out of me!


I would say your best bet is just to remove all downloads and then add them back one by one to see whatever is interfering with the workings of the dressers


----------



## Kristin76

Tangy said:


> I deleted it and it _still_ doesn't work. D=. Would uninstalling help? I suppose that would kill my sims too. Bah. =/.


You can try uninstalling. Do you have any backgrounds tasks that are memory hogs? Like antivirus programs running? Try disabling them and then start the game. Also make sure your computer is free of viruses, spyware and malware as that can also interfer


----------



## Kristin76

kelticvixen said:


> Whoops...ok I found the Groups.cache (though not an accessories.cache) in My Documents/EA Games. I deleted. Restarted the Sims 2 and STILL no good. Just the usual splash screen and then nothing. This is so frustrating since there is NO error message or NOTHING to point me in the right direction.


Do you have programs running in the background? Antivirus programs, etc....they are usually memory hogs and could cause your game to slow down or not even start. Try disabling your antivirus.

Also make sure you check before you run your game that you do not have any viruses, malware or spyware. That can also cause the game not to run


----------



## pyroaqua

nimises often like when it is loading how do i stop it


----------



## pyroaqua

my sims 2 minimises often like when it is loading how do i stop it


----------



## scsu01

Kristin76 said:


> I would say your best bet is just to remove all downloads and then add them back one by one to see whatever is interfering with the workings of the dressers


i moved my downloads folder to my desktop and started the game...and it worked! so no im gonna try to go through a few and redownload a couple and see what happens....thanx


----------



## Kristin76

scsu01 said:


> i moved my downloads folder to my desktop and started the game...and it worked! so no im gonna try to go through a few and redownload a couple and see what happens....thanx


You're welcome


----------



## kelticvixen

Yayness!! I fixed my problem!! Although other games ran just fine, (which is why I didn't immediately think to check this) after upgrading to XP my graphical drivers were replaced. On a whim I updated to 93.71 for my GeForce 5200 FX and BAM! All works now. Thanks for all the help and happy holidays!


----------



## Kristin76

kelticvixen said:


> Yayness!! I fixed my problem!! Although other games ran just fine, (which is why I didn't immediately think to check this) after upgrading to XP my graphical drivers were replaced. On a whim I updated to 93.71 for my GeForce 5200 FX and BAM! All works now. Thanks for all the help and happy holidays!


YAY! I am glad you found your problem


----------



## asfkjs_caily

hhh.. alrght well... i have had TS2 before and it worked perfectly, then i moved and forgot the CD and i only had TS2 university.. but that wasn't working so i uninstalled everything thathad to do with sims off my computer. now i got TS2 again, and when i try to play it.. it doesn't even start up, the computer doesn't start humming or anything...


----------



## asfkjs_caily

No.. now it pops up "Send Error Report".. UGH can someone help?


----------



## Kristin76

asfkjs_caily said:


> hhh.. alrght well... i have had TS2 before and it worked perfectly, then i moved and forgot the CD and i only had TS2 university.. but that wasn't working so i uninstalled everything thathad to do with sims off my computer. now i got TS2 again, and when i try to play it.. it doesn't even start up, the computer doesn't start humming or anything...


When you reinstalled The Sims2....did the installation go okay? 
Do you have any downloads? 
Have you cleared your computer of spyware/malware/viruses? 
Is your computer capable of handling the game? 
Have you played before on this particular computer?
Have you recently updated your graphics card or drivers?


----------



## asfkjs_caily

it wont let me even install it. like.. when it starts, the computer starts humming you know? and then it says "send error report" and it's.. ughh i don't get it. i've played this gaem before on my computer. i've ran virus scans... i know my comp is cappable cuz i have played it on here before... how do i update graphics cards and drivers??


----------



## Kristin76

asfkjs_caily said:


> it wont let me even install it. like.. when it starts, the computer starts humming you know? and then it says "send error report" and it's.. ughh i don't get it. i've played this gaem before on my computer. i've ran virus scans... i know my comp is cappable cuz i have played it on here before... how do i update graphics cards and drivers??


What does the error report say?


----------



## asfkjs_caily

i don't know.. for some reason it wont start now.. but it said something about.. identification... about how it wont run if it thinks our ID is in jepordy or something.. i really don't know..


----------



## Jackiefrost9

How did you get another copy of TS2?
Telling us what the error said will help us to fix your problem. Take some time to generate the error again and let us know what it said.


----------



## asfkjs_caily

i bought it.

the error report includes: information regarding the condition of EA auto run when the problem occured; the opperating system version and comp hardware is use; your digital product ID, which could be used to identify your license; and the internet protocall [IP] address of your comp. we do not interntionally collect your files, name, address, email address or any other ofrm of personal id information. however, the rror report could contain customer-specific info such as data from open files. while this info could potentionally be used to determin your identity, if present, will not be used. the date that we collect will only be used to fix the problem. if more info is availible, we will tell you when you report the problem. this error report will be sent using a secure connection to a database with limited access and will not be used for marketing purposes.


----------



## davida500

Hello my name is david

i want to tell you about my problem with the sims 2. 

Today was crimbo day and i got a new computer. Anyway its a really good computer and all the new games work on it. 

I have all the sims 2s that are out now. I have the sims 2, the sims 2 university, the sims 2 nightlife, the sims 2 open for business and for christmas i got the sims 2 pets.

Because it is a new computer i had to install all the sims 2 games again and this is what happened. 

I inserted disk 1 of the sims 2 and it came up all the usuall stuff, i did all of thge stuff and it began to install, when it gets to 23% it asks for disk 2 ( i know this because i tried it on my old computer) anyway it got to 23% and just stopped and it did not ask me for disk 2. I have left it for ages but nothing happens after that.

Can someone help me please

Thank you all for helping me !!!!!!!!!

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Jackiefrost9

asfkjs_caily said:


> i bought it.
> 
> the error report includes: information regarding the condition of EA auto run when the problem occured; the opperating system version and comp hardware is use; your digital product ID, which could be used to identify your license; and the internet protocall [IP] address of your comp. we do not interntionally collect your files, name, address, email address or any other ofrm of personal id information. however, the rror report could contain customer-specific info such as data from open files. while this info could potentionally be used to determin your identity, if present, will not be used. the date that we collect will only be used to fix the problem. if more info is availible, we will tell you when you report the problem. this error report will be sent using a secure connection to a database with limited access and will not be used for marketing purposes.


Have you re-installed? I can't remember... also try to patch it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

davida500 said:


> Hello my name is david
> 
> i want to tell you about my problem with the sims 2.
> 
> Today was crimbo day and i got a new computer. Anyway its a really good computer and all the new games work on it.
> 
> I have all the sims 2s that are out now. I have the sims 2, the sims 2 university, the sims 2 nightlife, the sims 2 open for business and for christmas i got the sims 2 pets.
> 
> Because it is a new computer i had to install all the sims 2 games again and this is what happened.
> 
> I inserted disk 1 of the sims 2 and it came up all the usuall stuff, i did all of thge stuff and it began to install, when it gets to 23% it asks for disk 2 ( i know this because i tried it on my old computer) anyway it got to 23% and just stopped and it did not ask me for disk 2. I have left it for ages but nothing happens after that.
> 
> Can someone help me please
> 
> Thank you all for helping me !!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE HELP


is it a dell?
If it is, check this out:
http://www.thesimszone.co.uk/knowledge/index.php?ID=3362


----------



## davida500

no it is not a dell please help me 

i tried installing the thing from the website anyway but it did not work please help me!!!


----------



## pennstate2006

I just purchased Sims 2 for my home computer. The download went fine. However, when playing the game, the Sims cannot do anything. They reconginze items like a bookshelf or fridge but when go up to them to use them they just stand there. I checked to make sure nothing is in the way of any of the furniture items, but they are accessible. I've gone as far as to move the family out and into a different house just incase there was a glitch on that property. Has anyone experienced this kind of problem? I'd appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## davida500

Hello my name is david

i want to tell you about my problem with the sims 2.

Today was crimbo day and i got a new computer. Anyway its a really good computer and all the new games work on it.

I have all the sims 2s that are out now. I have the sims 2, the sims 2 university, the sims 2 nightlife, the sims 2 open for business and for christmas i got the sims 2 pets.

Because it is a new computer i had to install all the sims 2 games again and this is what happened.

I inserted disk 1 of the sims 2 and it came up all the usuall stuff, i did all of thge stuff and it began to install, when it gets to 23% it asks for disk 2 ( i know this because i tried it on my old computer) anyway it got to 23% and just stopped and it did not ask me for disk 2. I have left it for ages but nothing happens after that.

Can someone help me please

Thank you all for helping me !!!!!!!!!

PLEASE HELP


----------



## davida500

Hello my name is david

i want to tell you about my problem with the sims 2.

Today was crimbo day and i got a new computer. Anyway its a really good computer and all the new games work on it.

I have all the sims 2s that are out now. I have the sims 2, the sims 2 university, the sims 2 nightlife, the sims 2 open for business and for christmas i got the sims 2 pets.

Because it is a new computer i had to install all the sims 2 games again and this is what happened.

I inserted disk 1 of the sims 2 and it came up all the usuall stuff, i did all of thge stuff and it began to install, when it gets to 23% it asks for disk 2 ( i know this because i tried it on my old computer) anyway it got to 23% and just stopped and it did not ask me for disk 2. I have left it for ages but nothing happens after that.

Can someone help me please

Thank you all for helping me !!!!!!!!!

PLEASE HELP

Thanks all


----------



## Jackiefrost9

pennstate2006 said:


> I just purchased Sims 2 for my home computer. The download went fine. However, when playing the game, the Sims cannot do anything. They reconginze items like a bookshelf or fridge but when go up to them to use them they just stand there. I checked to make sure nothing is in the way of any of the furniture items, but they are accessible. I've gone as far as to move the family out and into a different house just incase there was a glitch on that property. Has anyone experienced this kind of problem? I'd appreciate some help. Thanks.


ummm patch it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

davida500 said:


> no it is not a dell please help me
> 
> i tried installing the thing from the website anyway but it did not work please help me!!!


Do you have more than one cd drive? if so try it on the other drive.
do not re-post the same thing over and over again or i'll just start ignoring you.


----------



## justineleannay

ive installed the sims 2 before and no problems were encountered unlike today- the process was going fine until i put disc 4 into my computer and a messaged popped up saying.........



a problem occured while trying to transfer the file 
'TSData\Res\UserData\Neighborhoods\N003\Characters\N003_User00055.package' from the media.
do you want to retry to copy the file or cancel installation?



ive tried to retry a number of times now but the same message keeps on popping up.
please help! thanks heaps


----------



## justineleannay

this is continued from the above message

if it helps the game is up to 96% when that message comes up.

please help i really have to instal this game a.s.a.p!


----------



## asfkjs_caily

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Have you re-installed? I can't remember... also try to patch it.


i can't reinstalll it, nothing happens.

that is what i'm trying to do...


----------



## asfkjs_caily

well, let me rephrase that.

that error report pops up.


and, i can't patch it because it isn't installed on my computer..


----------



## davida500

Sorry for repeating things, yes i have 2 drives and i have tried them in both but the same thing happens again, it gets stuck at 23% when it should ask for disk 2.

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

justineleannay said:


> this is continued from the above message
> 
> if it helps the game is up to 96% when that message comes up.
> 
> please help i really have to instal this game a.s.a.p!


make sure the disks are clean. If they are and you have another cd drive try that.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

asfkjs_caily said:


> well, let me rephrase that.
> 
> that error report pops up.
> 
> and, i can't patch it because it isn't installed on my computer..


oh, you made it sound like you were trying to play it.
so why don't you tell me your problem again. 
You insert the game cd in your drive to install it and then...


----------



## Jackiefrost9

davida500 said:


> Sorry for repeating things, yes i have 2 drives and i have tried them in both but the same thing happens again, it gets stuck at 23% when it should ask for disk 2.
> 
> Any more suggestions?


What cd drives do you have? Maker and model.


----------



## asfkjs_caily

Jackiefrost9 said:


> oh, you made it sound like you were trying to play it.
> so why don't you tell me your problem again.
> You insert the game cd in your drive to install it and then...


okay, i put the cd in, to install it.. and this error report pops up

the error report includes: information regarding the condition of EA auto run when the problem occured; the opperating system version and comp hardware is use; your digital product ID, which could be used to identify your license; and the internet protocall [IP] address of your comp. we do not interntionally collect your files, name, address, email address or any other ofrm of personal id information. however, the rror report could contain customer-specific info such as data from open files. while this info could potentionally be used to determin your identity, if present, will not be used. the date that we collect will only be used to fix the problem. if more info is availible, we will tell you when you report the problem. this error report will be sent using a secure connection to a database with limited access and will not be used for marketing purposes.


----------



## davida500

I dont know what i did but i put the cd in and installed it and it worked??? Weard thank you for helping anyways


----------



## Jackiefrost9

asfkjs_caily said:


> okay, i put the cd in, to install it.. and this error report pops up
> 
> the error report includes: information regarding the condition of EA auto run when the problem occured; the opperating system version and comp hardware is use; your digital product ID, which could be used to identify your license; and the internet protocall [IP] address of your comp. we do not interntionally collect your files, name, address, email address or any other ofrm of personal id information. however, the rror report could contain customer-specific info such as data from open files. while this info could potentionally be used to determin your identity, if present, will not be used. the date that we collect will only be used to fix the problem. if more info is availible, we will tell you when you report the problem. this error report will be sent using a secure connection to a database with limited access and will not be used for marketing purposes.


Go to my computer and right click on the cd drive that you put it in and select open. look for a flie that says something like setup or installer or something like that. double click it and see if the game installs. to me it sounds like there is just a problem with auto run.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

davida500 said:


> I dont know what i did but i put the cd in and installed it and it worked??? Weard thank you for helping anyways


some problems just fix themselves. glad to know it works.


----------



## Hala

Hi!

I got the Sims 2 yesterday, and since then I've been _attempting _ to play!
Yesterday, it would happily let me play for about 5 minutes and then suddenly close down. This happened every single time.
I then realised that I only had Service Pack 1 on the computer. So after installing Service Pack two, I tried the game again. The same thing happened.
Today, when I play the game crashes before it's even fully loaded and a message pops up that says: 
_"Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure you have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."_

After that, I tried one last thing. One sight recommended changing to 16-bit color and making the Sims 2 run in 'minimized'
It still crashed while loading but this time the message said:
"The application has crashed. The application will not Terminate"

I am pretty sure I have all, if not most, of the System Requirements you listed.

The sound works fine and the game is perfectly fast, though.

This is all the information that I could find about my computer, in case it helps:

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Computer:
AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+
1.66 GHz, 512 MB of RAM

Monitor Display:
RADEON 9250

Other:
ATI Display Driver
GTK + 2.8.18-1 Runtime Environment
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0

Thanks for reading! If you need any more information, feel free to ask!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

try installing the latest version of direct x, and also try to update you graphics card driver.


----------



## Loli

Hey! Hope everyone had a good holiday. 

Anyway, to be concise, I bought the Sims 2 for my brother (and me!) as a Christmas gift and I was really excited about playing. I have the Sims 2 for PS2 and it was really fun for a while but it was limited so I decided that since the PC Sims 2 was more popular and "funner" I would get it. 

I decided since my laptop was newer than my desktop it would preferable to install it in my laptop. The installation was smooth and soon the actual game loaded. It was perfectly fine. The introduction, the loading, everything until I actually got to playing. Whenever I select a neighborhood innate to the game such as Pleasantville, the game freezes when I click on a house in which to play the family. The music however continues and when I press control-alt-escape the game closes and a message appears which states something along the lines of "This application has crashed and will now terminate."

Furthermore, I tried again, and this time created my own neighborhood which also ran smoothly. Houses and furniture and everything. It was fine. When it came to making the actual families and sims it freezes. I input the family name and when I go to add a sim adult, the music gets stuck on a note or too and the game freezes. I click again and the music is plays normally but the game is still frozen so I use control-alt-delete and the game closes with that same error message.

This also happens when I tried to load the tutorial. What little the game does manage is fine though.

Sorry if I bored you with my rant and complaint but this is really annoying after I spent quite a chunk on a game I've been dying to play since I first got into the sims. I appreciate any efforts to aid me or advice.

What I'm almost certain of though, is that my requirments might not meet even the minimum for the game. But then again I am technically challenged--know nothing about these things, personally.

Here's some info on my laptop which is a Toshiba Satellite:

OS: Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition; Service Pack 2
System Memory 503
Processor Speed 1595 
Direct X version 9.0c
Display Device Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset family
Display Memory 128
Sound Device Realtek HD Audio output

Please tell me if you need anymore info and I'm glad to inform you.

Just in case the game fails to work well with my laptop and there is no hope for it, do you suggest that I try it out on my desktop?

Many thanks and best regards,
Loli


----------



## Kristin76

Loli said:


> Hey! Hope everyone had a good holiday.
> 
> Anyway, to be concise, I bought the Sims 2 for my brother (and me!) as a Christmas gift and I was really excited about playing. I have the Sims 2 for PS2 and it was really fun for a while but it was limited so I decided that since the PC Sims 2 was more popular and "funner" I would get it.
> 
> I decided since my laptop was newer than my desktop it would preferable to install it in my laptop. The installation was smooth and soon the actual game loaded. It was perfectly fine. The introduction, the loading, everything until I actually got to playing. Whenever I select a neighborhood innate to the game such as Pleasantville, the game freezes when I click on a house in which to play the family. The music however continues and when I press control-alt-escape the game closes and a message appears which states something along the lines of "This application has crashed and will now terminate."
> 
> Furthermore, I tried again, and this time created my own neighborhood which also ran smoothly. Houses and furniture and everything. It was fine. When it came to making the actual families and sims it freezes. I input the family name and when I go to add a sim adult, the music gets stuck on a note or too and the game freezes. I click again and the music is plays normally but the game is still frozen so I use control-alt-delete and the game closes with that same error message.
> 
> This also happens when I tried to load the tutorial. What little the game does manage is fine though.
> 
> Sorry if I bored you with my rant and complaint but this is really annoying after I spent quite a chunk on a game I've been dying to play since I first got into the sims. I appreciate any efforts to aid me or advice.
> 
> What I'm almost certain of though, is that my requirments might not meet even the minimum for the game. But then again I am technically challenged--know nothing about these things, personally.
> 
> Here's some info on my laptop which is a Toshiba Satellite:
> 
> OS: Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition; Service Pack 2
> System Memory 503
> Processor Speed 1595
> Direct X version 9.0c
> Display Device Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset family
> Display Memory 128
> Sound Device Realtek HD Audio output
> 
> Please tell me if you need anymore info and I'm glad to inform you.
> 
> Just in case the game fails to work well with my laptop and there is no hope for it, do you suggest that I try it out on my desktop?
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,
> Loli


These are the minimum specs for the Sims2:
http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=21

As The Sims2 wasn't designed to be played on a laptop.....I would recommend trying your desktop.

What kind of specs do you have for your desktop?


----------



## asfkjs_caily

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Go to my computer and right click on the cd drive that you put it in and select open. look for a flie that says something like setup or installer or something like that. double click it and see if the game installs. to me it sounds like there is just a problem with auto run.


it says nothing like setup or installer..?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

I'll look once I get home and tell you exactly what it says.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Kristin76 said:


> These are the minimum specs for the Sims2:
> http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=21
> 
> As The Sims2 wasn't designed to be played on a laptop.....I would recommend trying your desktop.
> 
> What kind of specs do you have for your desktop?


Laptops won't ever be as powerful as desktops can be, but they can still be hardcore gaming machines. Have you patched the game? It sounds to me like it runs just fine but it's the create a family part that is screwing up.


----------



## alis_b_

hi

i got the sims 2 just after it came out, and its been fine, but in the past couple of months diffrent things in the houses have started flashing red.
for chirstmas i got sims 2 pets, and now the walls of the houses flash red, even when im in the neighbourhood looking at all the houses.

PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## help_me_please12

i have a problem with the sims 2 sometimes it says something about direct x and sometimes the splash screen appears and them my monitor has a message saying no signal


----------



## simsfan141

I think my problem is pretty unique. I recently installed all of the expansion packs for the Sims 2, including the "Stuff" collection which includes Happy Holiday, Family Fun and Glamour Life. For some reason all of my walls are flashing red and black. The carpets, furniture and everything else is fine but the walls are all red. Even when I go to create a family the walls are red instead of the usual brown brick. I can't change it or do anything about it. Every wallpaper I try to apply just comes out in some shade of red or black. Please help me.


----------



## help_me_please12

i have NVIDIA GeForce 6200SE Turbocache chip is that why the game won't work


----------



## Loli

Kristin76 said:


> These are the minimum specs for the Sims2:
> http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=21
> 
> As The Sims2 wasn't designed to be played on a laptop.....I would recommend trying your desktop.
> 
> What kind of specs do you have for your desktop?


Yeah, I've read a few articles online which indicated that Sims 2 wasn't exactly laptop friendly. I'll try to post my desktop specs when I get home later today and have some time to log on again. I don't think my desktop's specs would be very good though. It's outdated in my opinion.

However, I did manage to speak with my mother about purchasing a new home computer. My current desktop was a gift from my cousin and she never used it because her husband purchased a laptop for her, so it was dormant in a box in her home for about a year or two until it was given to me. It's a Dell Dimension and I think it's outdated and on the low-end compared to the computers (and their nice pc specs) I saw while window-shopping just today. So now I'm motivated to give the Dell to my younger brother and persuade my mom to get a new high-end computer for the family.

It's likely that whenever I do purchase a new computer I'll attempt to run the Sims 2 on it.

Thanks for the reply, Kristin 



JackieFrost9 said:


> Laptops won't ever be as powerful as desktops can be, but they can still be hardcore gaming machines. Have you patched the game? It sounds to me like it runs just fine but it's the create a family part that is screwing up.


Yeah, that's very true. Even with my old desktop may be more powerful than my newer laptop. But I still chose to run it on my laptop anyway.

I've heard about the patches available on the Sims 2 site, I believe. I haven't had the game patched yet. The game does run quite well except for that one part so far. Do you recommend that I patch it up as soon as I can, Jackie? I don't know very much about patches; I'm computer-ignorant  so if it isn't too much trouble do you think you could explain what exactly the Sims 2 patch or patches do or what aspects of the game it fixes? I'm sorry if it's a burden to ask. I'm just curious since I don't know much about it. But if you recommend it I'll definitely look into it when I can.

Thank you for the reply, Jackie


----------



## asfkjs_caily

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I'll look once I get home and tell you exactly what it says.


muchly apprecaited. XD


----------



## Kristin76

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Laptops won't ever be as powerful as desktops can be, but they can still be hardcore gaming machines. Have you patched the game? It sounds to me like it runs just fine but it's the create a family part that is screwing up.


I dont think you read her problem correctly as she also stated this:



> I decided since my laptop was newer than my desktop it would preferable to install it in my laptop. The installation was smooth and soon the actual game loaded. It was perfectly fine. The introduction, the loading, everything until I actually got to playing. Whenever I select a neighborhood innate to the game such as Pleasantville, the game freezes when I click on a house in which to play the family. The music however continues and when I press control-alt-escape the game closes and a message appears which states something along the lines of "This application has crashed and will now terminate."


Do you have any downloads? Any hacks in your game? Have you downloaded any houses?


----------



## Kristin76

Loli said:


> Yeah, I've read a few articles online which indicated that Sims 2 wasn't exactly laptop friendly. I'll try to post my desktop specs when I get home later today and have some time to log on again. I don't think my desktop's specs would be very good though. It's outdated in my opinion.
> 
> However, I did manage to speak with my mother about purchasing a new home computer. My current desktop was a gift from my cousin and she never used it because her husband purchased a laptop for her, so it was dormant in a box in her home for about a year or two until it was given to me. It's a Dell Dimension and I think it's outdated and on the low-end compared to the computers (and their nice pc specs) I saw while window-shopping just today. So now I'm motivated to give the Dell to my younger brother and persuade my mom to get a new high-end computer for the family.
> 
> It's likely that whenever I do purchase a new computer I'll attempt to run the Sims 2 on it.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Kristin
> 
> Yeah, that's very true. Even with my old desktop may be more powerful than my newer laptop. But I still chose to run it on my laptop anyway.
> 
> I've heard about the patches available on the Sims 2 site, I believe. I haven't had the game patched yet. The game does run quite well except for that one part so far. Do you recommend that I patch it up as soon as I can, Jackie? I don't know very much about patches; I'm computer-ignorant  so if it isn't too much trouble do you think you could explain what exactly the Sims 2 patch or patches do or what aspects of the game it fixes? I'm sorry if it's a burden to ask. I'm just curious since I don't know much about it. But if you recommend it I'll definitely look into it when I can.
> 
> Thank you for the reply, Jackie


The Sims patch corrects problems that have come up like the 'jump bug' that may hinder game play. The Sims2 site has a load of issues the patch for Sims2 corrects:
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/getpatch.php?appVersion=1.0&variation=cd&languageCode=


----------



## Kristin76

alis_b_ said:


> hi
> 
> i got the sims 2 just after it came out, and its been fine, but in the past couple of months diffrent things in the houses have started flashing red.
> for chirstmas i got sims 2 pets, and now the walls of the houses flash red, even when im in the neighbourhood looking at all the houses.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!


Please read here:
http://www.modthesims2.com/article.php?t=191799


----------



## Kristin76

simsfan141 said:


> I think my problem is pretty unique. I recently installed all of the expansion packs for the Sims 2, including the "Stuff" collection which includes Happy Holiday, Family Fun and Glamour Life. For some reason all of my walls are flashing red and black. The carpets, furniture and everything else is fine but the walls are all red. Even when I go to create a family the walls are red instead of the usual brown brick. I can't change it or do anything about it. Every wallpaper I try to apply just comes out in some shade of red or black. Please help me.


Please read here:
http://www.modthesims2.com/article.php?t=191799


----------



## simsfan141

Thank You so much

I appreciate it


----------



## Kristin76

simsfan141 said:


> Thank You so much
> 
> I appreciate it


You're welcome


----------



## Jackiefrost9

asfkjs_caily said:


> muchly apprecaited. XD


it's called setup


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Kristin76 said:


> I dont think you read her problem correctly as she also stated this:
> 
> Do you have any downloads? Any hacks in your game? Have you downloaded any houses?


Right, I did mis-read it, but I still say to patch it. Even if it doesn't work it's always good to have a patched game.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Loli said:


> Yeah, I've read a few articles online which indicated that Sims 2 wasn't exactly laptop friendly. I'll try to post my desktop specs when I get home later today and have some time to log on again. I don't think my desktop's specs would be very good though. It's outdated in my opinion.
> 
> However, I did manage to speak with my mother about purchasing a new home computer. My current desktop was a gift from my cousin and she never used it because her husband purchased a laptop for her, so it was dormant in a box in her home for about a year or two until it was given to me. It's a Dell Dimension and I think it's outdated and on the low-end compared to the computers (and their nice pc specs) I saw while window-shopping just today. So now I'm motivated to give the Dell to my younger brother and persuade my mom to get a new high-end computer for the family.
> 
> It's likely that whenever I do purchase a new computer I'll attempt to run the Sims 2 on it.
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Kristin
> 
> Yeah, that's very true. Even with my old desktop may be more powerful than my newer laptop. But I still chose to run it on my laptop anyway.
> 
> I've heard about the patches available on the Sims 2 site, I believe. I haven't had the game patched yet. The game does run quite well except for that one part so far. Do you recommend that I patch it up as soon as I can, Jackie? I don't know very much about patches; I'm computer-ignorant  so if it isn't too much trouble do you think you could explain what exactly the Sims 2 patch or patches do or what aspects of the game it fixes? I'm sorry if it's a burden to ask. I'm just curious since I don't know much about it. But if you recommend it I'll definitely look into it when I can.
> 
> Thank you for the reply, Jackie


Patches simply replace certain parts of a program that may not work like they should. As time goes on and more people play it more problems can be found, so it is very common for many patches to be released for a game. just google "the sims 2 patch" and download it, then just double click it and it will do the rest. or there may be an in-game way to do it but i'm not sure on that one.


----------



## SIMS111

I have the sims 2 pets and i wanted to download Hilary Duff and Lola so i went to the exchange thing and i clicked "dowload this pet" it said that i wasn't product registered, how do i become product registered?


----------



## fabs

When I play Sims 2, the sound is all choppy and echos (similar to when I run Qucktime). How can I solve this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SIMS111 said:


> I have the sims 2 pets and i wanted to download Hilary Duff and Lola so i went to the exchange thing and i clicked "dowload this pet" it said that i wasn't product registered, how do i become product registered?


to register click on start, programs, ea games, the sims 2, and select electronic registration.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

fabs said:


> When I play Sims 2, the sound is all choppy and echos (similar to when I run Qucktime). How can I solve this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


post your system specs


----------



## Loli

Kristin76 said:


> I dont think you read her problem correctly as she also stated this:
> 
> Do you have any downloads? Any hacks in your game? Have you downloaded any houses?


Nope. None at all. I haven't downloaded a single thing. Actually, the houses I decorated and edited in my neighborhood were the standard ones that are already in the game. I selected a few for my neighborhood. I just can't create a family to move into the houses.



JackieFrost9 said:


> Patches simply replace certain parts of a program that may not work like they should. As time goes on and more people play it more problems can be found, so it is very common for many patches to be released for a game. just google "the sims 2 patch" and download it, then just double click it and it will do the rest. or there may be an in-game way to do it but i'm not sure on that one.


Alrighty! Thanks! I'll try it out and patch my game. I'll post my results and we'll see where it goes from there.

Thanks both of you for your help! It's very much appreciated.


----------



## SIMS111

Thankyou!!!


----------



## SIMS111

when i do the registration thing i go create new account and i get up to the bit where i have to enter the code on my sims 2 game and it says that the code i entered was not valid or someone has already used that code.
So i started again and this time i clicked "i already have an account" then it asked me to put in my username and my password, i got them emailed to me, (so i might already have an account) then i went back on the registration thing and entered them and i did eveything up until the code bit and it keeps saying that the code is not valid or it has already been used!!

PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## rokker72

Hallo everybody I've got a problem after installing Th Sims 2 on a new laptop, ASUS PRO31Jm.
All the tech specs are ok, the PC is new, there's no other software on it, just the one as default.
Wehn I install the game, CD version, at the 4th CD the audio of my laptop starts to click and squeeze. Not the game, ALL the audio files, all the MP3 and the Windows start and stop audio sample!!!!
Uninstall the game doesn't solve the problem, I've got to use a restore point!!!
Here's my specs:

CPU: Intel Core Duo T7200 2Ghz
RAM: 2Gb
Video: nvidia GEFORSE 7600 512Mb
Audio Realtek ALC861
SO: Microsoft Windows XP MCE 2005

Please help me, I just bought this Laptop to my girlfriend to play Sims 2!!!!


----------



## shotada

"the instruction at 'Ox6678e86b' referenced memory at '0x011a3000'. the memory could not be read"

i've allready tried updating my drivers etc, but i allways get the same error

can someone help me ? :s


----------



## romania

everytime i enter a household, i play like 2-3 minutes and then the computer screen is turning black and the light from the power button its turning on and of...i can't even exit. the only way to get out is restarting or turning of. my windows was re-installed but i played before sims withoat having any kind of problems
HELP    ( i hope you understand my english


----------



## megs649

Q: When I install The Sims 2 Pets, everything works fine besides the walls in the buildings. The walls flash red and black, and I can't seem to make it stop. I've closed all backround tasks, and even looked for this problem in "Technical Support". I've done basically everything it said in the little book that comes with this CD-ROM. I know it's not just the CD to The Sims 2 Pets because I recieved one for Christmas and it has done this. I returned The Sims 2 Pets I had, and now the one I have is doing it! It really makes me .

I'm not sure if this question was asked and answered already. I'm too lazy to look. 

Help please.


----------



## wembley05

Ok, so I build this awesome house in the Sims 2. I was so proud of it because it looked like it came from the game and it didn't. I built it!! So I made a family and moved them in. They won't go in the house. They keep saying there was something in their way when there isn't anything there at all. They wouldn't go in to eat or go to the bathroom. Then they were peeing on themselves because they wouldn't go in. They just stood there and made that sign to say there was something in there way. I even moved them out and back in and got the same thing. Can you please help me??? Thank you...


----------



## pennstate2006

Jackiefrost9 said:


> ummm patch it.


with what patch?


----------



## Kristin76

SIMS111 said:


> when i do the registration thing i go create new account and i get up to the bit where i have to enter the code on my sims 2 game and it says that the code i entered was not valid or someone has already used that code.
> So i started again and this time i clicked "i already have an account" then it asked me to put in my username and my password, i got them emailed to me, (so i might already have an account) then i went back on the registration thing and entered them and i did eveything up until the code bit and it keeps saying that the code is not valid or it has already been used!!
> 
> PLEASE HELP!!!!!


Try cleaning out your cookies or temporary internet files ... then try again.


----------



## Kristin76

megs649 said:


> Q: When I install The Sims 2 Pets, everything works fine besides the walls in the buildings. The walls flash red and black, and I can't seem to make it stop. I've closed all backround tasks, and even looked for this problem in "Technical Support". I've done basically everything it said in the little book that comes with this CD-ROM. I know it's not just the CD to The Sims 2 Pets because I recieved one for Christmas and it has done this. I returned The Sims 2 Pets I had, and now the one I have is doing it! It really makes me .
> 
> I'm not sure if this question was asked and answered already. I'm too lazy to look.
> 
> Help please.


Please read here:
http://www.modthesims2.com/article.php?t=191799


----------



## Kristin76

romania said:


> everytime i enter a household, i play like 2-3 minutes and then the computer screen is turning black and the light from the power button its turning on and of...i can't even exit. the only way to get out is restarting or turning of. my windows was re-installed but i played before sims withoat having any kind of problems
> HELP    ( i hope you understand my english


What are your system specs?


----------



## Kristin76

wembley05 said:


> Ok, so I build this awesome house in the Sims 2. I was so proud of it because it looked like it came from the game and it didn't. I built it!! So I made a family and moved them in. They won't go in the house. They keep saying there was something in their way when there isn't anything there at all. They wouldn't go in to eat or go to the bathroom. Then they were peeing on themselves because they wouldn't go in. They just stood there and made that sign to say there was something in there way. I even moved them out and back in and got the same thing. Can you please help me??? Thank you...


First do you have an entrance to your house?

Also if your house is on a hill or a slope your Sims need stairs to go up to the house. How is the house built?


----------



## Kristin76

pennstate2006 said:


> with what patch?


You can get the patch at the Official site/Sims2:

(make sure you choose the correct one)...

http://thesims2.ea.com/update/

Hopefully that will work


----------



## shotada

shotada said:


> "the instruction at 'Ox6678e86b' referenced memory at '0x011a3000'. the memory could not be read"
> 
> i've allready tried updating my drivers etc, but i allways get the same error
> 
> can someone help me ? :s


no one has the solution to this ? :S


----------



## Kristin76

shotada said:


> "the instruction at 'Ox6678e86b' referenced memory at '0x011a3000'. the memory could not be read"
> 
> i've allready tried updating my drivers etc, but i allways get the same error
> 
> can someone help me ? :s


When does this happen? Does the game start or run?


----------



## shotada

nop i click on the .exe and the "the sims 2" thingy appears and then comes that error :s


----------



## Kristin76

shotada said:


> nop i click on the .exe and the "the sims 2" thingy appears and then comes that error :s


The only thing I am coming up with is a possible lack of memory. How much does your system have? And do you have background tasks running (antivirus,etc)


----------



## shotada

1024 DDR 400 and no, only msn and irc :S


----------



## Kristin76

shotada said:


> 1024 DDR 400 and no, only msn and irc :S


Are you trying to install it or are you trying to play it?


----------



## superchick_9458

I've had family fun stuff for a while, but once I bought the sims 2 pets, I've been having problems with family fun stuff. I am not able to get any of the items that come with the game now, none of the clothes, decorations, or anything! Help! I un-installed it, and it deleted everything. I was fine with that so I re-installed it, and it still wont work.


----------



## SIMS111

Kristin76 said:


> Try cleaning out your cookies or temporary internet files ... then try again.


How do i do that???


----------



## Kristin76

superchick_9458 said:


> I've had family fun stuff for a while, but once I bought the sims 2 pets, I've been having problems with family fun stuff. I am not able to get any of the items that come with the game now, none of the clothes, decorations, or anything! Help! I un-installed it, and it deleted everything. I was fine with that so I re-installed it, and it still wont work.


Try to patch Family Fun Stuff here first:
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/getpatch.php?appVersion=1.4&languageCode=

If that doesn't work....come back


----------



## Kristin76

SIMS111 said:


> How do i do that???


Cookies can be deleted in IE:

Tools > Internet Options > Delete (if you have IE7) -- if you have IE6 its under Internet Options as well.....just under 'Temporary Internet Files' and cookies are located in the same place in IE7.


----------



## irunessexcounty

Hello I just brought the sims 2 for pc

I havent played sims in a while...soo...
i tried to install and it gives me an transfer error message. i got to the 3rd disk at 52% i tried again now it wouldnt let me get to the second disk. i cleaned the disk i'm about to try again..

i have

Intel Celeron processor
400 mhz
256 mb of ram

Is there a possible way to get install my game...


----------



## superchick_9458

Kristin76 said:


> Try to patch Family Fun Stuff here first:
> http://thesims2.ea.com/update/getpatch.php?appVersion=1.4&languageCode=
> 
> If that doesn't work....come back


I downloaded that patch, and it is still not working. Do you have anymore suggestions?


----------



## Loli

I have great news! I decided to uninstall Sims 2 from my laptop and install it into my desktop. Recall that I was uncertain my desktop would cope with the Sims 2? Well, it works great! Smooth installation and great gameplay. I had loads of fun for a while playing right after the installation. I made a family moved them in etc.

Thanks so much for all of your help and support. I'll still consider patching the game on my desktop and if I encounter further problems I'll be sure to report them here. Thanks again, Kristin and Jackie!


----------



## Tris1601

I have just installed a new graphics card in my packard bell imedia 5094. it is a geforce 7600 GS. When I start sims 2 with open for business installed the neighbourhood is really patchy,ie. made up of many different shaped blocks, i changed the settings to low and smooth corners to high. it is at first ok and then if you move around or wait a bit it becomes blocky. any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## rokker72

rokker72 said:


> Hallo everybody I've got a problem after installing Th Sims 2 on a new laptop, ASUS PRO31Jm.
> All the tech specs are ok, the PC is new, there's no other software on it, just the one as default.
> Wehn I install the game, CD version, at the 4th CD the audio of my laptop starts to click and squeeze. Not the game, ALL the audio files, all the MP3 and the Windows start and stop audio sample!!!!
> Uninstall the game doesn't solve the problem, I've got to use a restore point!!!
> Here's my specs:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core Duo T7200 2Ghz
> RAM: 2Gb
> Video: nvidia GEFORSE 7600 512Mb
> Audio Realtek ALC861
> SO: Microsoft Windows XP MCE 2005
> 
> Please help me, I just bought this Laptop to my girlfriend to play Sims 2!!!!


NEWS: I tried to install the game in the second partition of my HD, now everything work fine, any idea bout the problem anyway?

Thank you.


----------



## Kristin76

superchick_9458 said:


> I downloaded that patch, and it is still not working. Do you have anymore suggestions?


explain exactly what the problem is? The items do not appear in the catalogue? You can't use them? what? you have to be specific


----------



## Kristin76

Loli said:


> I have great news! I decided to uninstall Sims 2 from my laptop and install it into my desktop. Recall that I was uncertain my desktop would cope with the Sims 2? Well, it works great! Smooth installation and great gameplay. I had loads of fun for a while playing right after the installation. I made a family moved them in etc.
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your help and support. I'll still consider patching the game on my desktop and if I encounter further problems I'll be sure to report them here. Thanks again, Kristin and Jackie!


I am so glad you got it working 

If you don't encounter any problems I don't recommend patching....so you are right to wait on that 

have fun with your game


----------



## Kristin76

Tris1601 said:


> I have just installed a new graphics card in my packard bell imedia 5094. it is a geforce 7600 GS. When I start sims 2 with open for business installed the neighbourhood is really patchy,ie. made up of many different shaped blocks, i changed the settings to low and smooth corners to high. it is at first ok and then if you move around or wait a bit it becomes blocky. any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


You might want to change the drivers you are using.

Find more information here:
http://www.modthesims2.com/article.php?t=146389


----------



## shotada

Kristin76 said:


> Are you trying to install it or are you trying to play it?


i've allready instaled it, it's when i try to run the game


----------



## Kristin76

shotada said:


> i've allready instaled it, it's when i try to run the game


Your game should automatically start itself....why are you starting it by pressing the .exe? Doesn't your CD just automatically run?


----------



## superchick_9458

Kristin76 said:


> explain exactly what the problem is? The items do not appear in the catalogue? You can't use them? what? you have to be specific


None of the items or features appear in the catelogs. I can't get any of the clothes or anything. I checked under programs and it's still installed, so I re-installed it and its still not working.


----------



## Kristin76

superchick_9458 said:


> None of the items or features appear in the catelogs. I can't get any of the clothes or anything. I checked under programs and it's still installed, so I re-installed it and its still not working.


You can't get any of the clothes? Does that mean they are there but not selectable? Or they are just not there? Same with the items.

Also do you have downloads in your game or hacks?


----------



## superchick_9458

Kristin76 said:


> You can't get any of the clothes? Does that mean they are there but not selectable? Or they are just not there? Same with the items.
> 
> Also do you have downloads in your game or hacks?


The clothes and items are not there. Also, I used to have custom stuff from online such as the alienware computer, sergent cuddles (the teddy bear), and the running with scissors game. The were messing up the game, so I got rid of them, but family fun stuff still worked after that. There are no hacks though.


----------



## Remi623

well I have some downloads..but no hacked objects.. but yes in all households that i have created.


----------



## Remi623

Kristin76 said:


> Is this in all households? All families? Do you have hacked objects or added programs not original to the game?


I have some downloaded objects but nothing hacked.. and yes it happens in all the households Ive created....


----------



## Kristin76

Remi623 said:


> I have some downloaded objects but nothing hacked.. and yes it happens in all the households Ive created....


Try deleting your custom objects first.....have you downloaded custom skins? It might be that too.....just delete the whole folder. If you would like to save them, copy that folder and paste it to another area of your computer (desktop or mypictures something like that)....so you don't lose them.

If that doesn't work then I would recommend downloading and installing the patch, but you have to get that at the aspyr site (since you are on a MAC)


----------



## Kristin76

superchick_9458 said:


> The clothes and items are not there. Also, I used to have custom stuff from online such as the alienware computer, sergent cuddles (the teddy bear), and the running with scissors game. The were messing up the game, so I got rid of them, but family fun stuff still worked after that. There are no hacks though.


Do you have anything else in your downloads folder? Skins? Walls/Floors? Recolors? Meshes? Other than the items from the Sims2 site (Alienware Computer, etc)?


----------



## superchick_9458

Kristin76 said:


> Do you have anything else in your downloads folder? Skins? Walls/Floors? Recolors? Meshes? Other than the items from the Sims2 site (Alienware Computer, etc)?


Yes, I have some custom walls that just appeared there. There are no more custom items except for the walls. Thats all.


----------



## simsgamelover06

For Christmas I got the new Sims 2 Holiday Edition. I will not install all the way! It will go to only so far and just stop downoading and then I have to start all over on installing the first CD! It does not always stop installing at a certain % downloaded or CD... it just stops! One time i only got to CD 1 but another time it could stop at CD 4! Please reply and help me so I can play it!


----------



## Arei

Ok, I was searching google to try and figure out a problem and it led me here, so if anyone could help, I'd appreciate it. Forgive me if it's already been asked.

I've installed the game, (Sims 2) and it's pretty smooth when I play it, and this is the only problem that I'm getting:



^ Those black lines. ò.ó

Anyone happen to know if that's anything I could fix?


----------



## bdrmeyes42

i have sims2, glamor stuff, nightlife an now pets..i purchased an external hard drive that has 160gb of memory..i tried to install all the sims to it but the auto install will only let me put it in c..how do i get it to run and store all my downloads in the new F: drive


----------



## SIMS111

Kristin76 said:


> Cookies can be deleted in IE:
> 
> Tools > Internet Options > Delete (if you have IE7) -- if you have IE6 its under Internet Options as well.....just under 'Temporary Internet Files' and cookies are located in the same place in IE7.


I'm really sorry, but where is 'tools'????
SORRY!!!!!


----------



## SIMS111

SIMS111 said:


> I'm really sorry, but where is 'tools'????
> SORRY!!!!!


Don't worry i found it!! 
SORRY!!!!


----------



## SIMS111

Kristin76 said:


> Cookies can be deleted in IE:
> 
> Tools > Internet Options > Delete (if you have IE7) -- if you have IE6 its under Internet Options as well.....just under 'Temporary Internet Files' and cookies are located in the same place in IE7.


When i do it, there is 'Delete cookies' and next to it is 'Delete files'. I did 'delete cookies' and then tried the electronic registration again and it still wouldn't work! Should i try 'delete files' instead?


----------



## ZEUS_GB

simsgamelover06 said:


> For Christmas I got the new Sims 2 Holiday Edition. I will not install all the way! It will go to only so far and just stop downoading and then I have to start all over on installing the first CD! It does not always stop installing at a certain % downloaded or CD... it just stops! One time i only got to CD 1 but another time it could stop at CD 4! Please reply and help me so I can play it!


Hello and welcome to TSG!

First thing to try obviously is to check the CD/DVD for scratches or marks and clean.
Try renaming the InstallShield folder.

Double-click on the My Computer icon.
Double-Click on the C:
Double-Click on Program Files then on Common Files.
Right-Click on the InstallShield folder.
Select Rename.
Rename it to InstallShieldOld.
Start the installation again to reinstall the InstallShield components with the newest version.

Try installing the game in Windows safe mode.

If that doesn't work try a copying the files to your hard drive and installing from there.

Go into My Computer.
Open drive C.
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
Name the folder as Disk Images (it is important that the name has a space in it).
Open the disk images folder.
Right-click inside the window and select New, and then Folder.
Name this folder Disk1.
Repeat steps 6 and 7 while substituting Disk1 for Disk2 and so on until there are 4 'Disk' folders followed by a number 1 through 4. it is important to note there must not be a space between "Disk" and the number.
Insert Disk 1 of The Sims 2 into your CD-Rom drive and if the autoplay starts, cancel it.
Go into My Computer.
Right-click on your CD-ROM drive and choose Open.
When you see the contents of the disk in the Window, click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Select All.
All the contents of the disk should now be highlighted, click on Edit at the top of the window again and choose Copy.
Open the Disk1 folder you created under C:\Disk Images; click on Edit at the top of the window and choose Paste. This will copy the contents of the CD into the Disk1 folder.
Repeat steps 9 through 14 for the remaining disks until you have copied each disk into its appropriate folder.
Once all the disks have been copied, remove ALL CDs from any drives.
Open the Disk1 folder under Disk Images and double-click on autorun.exe to start the installation.
To save disk space, you can delete the Disk Images folders after the installation is complete.


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Arei said:


> Ok, I was searching google to try and figure out a problem and it led me here, so if anyone could help, I'd appreciate it. Forgive me if it's already been asked.
> 
> I've installed the game, (Sims 2) and it's pretty smooth when I play it, and this is the only problem that I'm getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Those black lines. ò.ó
> 
> Anyone happen to know if that's anything I could fix?


Hello Arei and welcome to TSG!

What are the specs of your PC?
Do you have the latest drivers for your hardware installed?


----------



## Elle2626

I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but this is driving me crazy. I got Sims 2 a year or so ago and while i was playing it it would just crash and close the game or my computer would restart itself. This would happen any time while running the game, while loading or 45 minutes into play.  this happened without any expansion packs, the game would crash before it finished loading if i had 1+ expansion packs installed.

For Christmas my dad gutted my computer and replaced the video card, added more RAM and a few other devices. THEN, i double-checked my drivers to make sure they were up to date and i had a few that needed to be updated, so i downloaded them and installed them and now all my drivers should be happy. BUT, when i try to play the game (without expansion packs-just Sims 2), instead of just crashing the game, my monitor goes black and seems to go into sleep mode.  I don't hear any game music playing in my speakers and the only way to get rid of this is to restart. Oh, and i really don't get far into the game with this new problem, it happens within 2-5 minutes of the game loading.

Now, I tried using a friend's Sims 2 game to see if my copy was faulty and still no luck. So far this is the only program my computer will do this during. I don't really play any other games, but i think it's a safe bet it would do this no matter what the game.

Can anybody tell me what's going on?


----------



## superchick_9458

superchick_9458 said:


> Yes, I have some custom walls that just appeared there. There are no more custom items except for the walls. Thats all.


I got rid of the custom walls, there is no more custom objects at all.:up:


----------



## brainfreeze420

Ive looked over peoples posts, and people that have had the same problem but nothing seems to be working. I have the legal copy of Sims 2, cd version. It installed fine and dandy, and when I go to play it shows the splash screen, and then the windows crash error comes up. I tried playing it with a crack, just to see if the machine would even run the game...and it worked...but with the no save / build problem. I play world of warcraft on this computer, and other games that require as much and/or more than TS2 so I really dont see what the deal is. I have the latest drivers installed, directx ect ect. Any ideas? thanks in advance


system specs : 

Dell inspiron| 1300
windows xp sp 2
1.50 ghz celeron M inside
.99gigs of ram
915 gsm intel express video
uhhh ask for anhything else


----------



## pullyourtangles

I've tried searching for answers for the problem I'm having, but I don't think it's a common one, and I'm hoping someone here is able to help me.

Whenever I try to look for a job (whether it's through the computer or newspaper) my sim stands up in the middle of the chair, stomps, has a bubble as if they're thinking about a chair, and then sits back down again. It does this 5 times while using the computer (same amount of job listings it gives you) and 3 with the newspaper. And then I get the "There are no more job listings available" message.

I've tried with many different families, neighborhoods, different computers, it just refuses to let me get a job. Not sure what to do from here.. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kristin76

superchick_9458 said:


> Yes, I have some custom walls that just appeared there. There are no more custom items except for the walls. Thats all.


Custom walls that just appeared? Meaning you didn't download them? That usually means you got them bundled with perhaps a house you downloaded ... have you downloaded anything perhaps from the Sims2 Exchange (not official downloads....user created ones).


----------



## xevilemzx

HI, I ve been searching on google for help and this site came up , so sorry if this has already been answered.

I have the sims 2 on my computer and it was working fine up until a couple of months ago. For some reason when I try to play a family, the universal control (the bit with, aspirations relationships and build mode etc) has completely disappeared. I have uninstalled and re-installed the sims 2 but I still have the same problem. The game runs in live mode but there is no panel t change modes or view aspirations etc so the game is unplayable.

I think it may have happened when my cat sat on the keyboard =/ so it might have beeen a hotkey but I cant seem to find anyone else with the same problem


----------



## Kristin76

xevilemzx said:


> HI, I ve been searching on google for help and this site came up , so sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> I have the sims 2 on my computer and it was working fine up until a couple of months ago. For some reason when I try to play a family, the universal control (the bit with, aspirations relationships and build mode etc) has completely disappeared. I have uninstalled and re-installed the sims 2 but I still have the same problem. The game runs in live mode but there is no panel t change modes or view aspirations etc so the game is unplayable.
> 
> I think it may have happened when my cat sat on the keyboard =/ so it might have beeen a hotkey but I cant seem to find anyone else with the same problem


Try hitting the F10 key....that will make your user control panel disappear and reappear. If that doesn't work you have something else going on.  Or TAB - which is the 'camera' mode....and will make your UCP disappear as well.


----------



## Kristin76

pullyourtangles said:


> I've tried searching for answers for the problem I'm having, but I don't think it's a common one, and I'm hoping someone here is able to help me.
> 
> Whenever I try to look for a job (whether it's through the computer or newspaper) my sim stands up in the middle of the chair, stomps, has a bubble as if they're thinking about a chair, and then sits back down again. It does this 5 times while using the computer (same amount of job listings it gives you) and 3 with the newspaper. And then I get the "There are no more job listings available" message.
> 
> I've tried with many different families, neighborhoods, different computers, it just refuses to let me get a job. Not sure what to do from here.. any help would be appreciated.


Do you have any hacks, 3rd party programs, or custom objects in your game?


----------



## Kristin76

Elle2626 said:


> I'm sorry if this has already been asked, but this is driving me crazy. I got Sims 2 a year or so ago and while i was playing it it would just crash and close the game or my computer would restart itself. This would happen any time while running the game, while loading or 45 minutes into play.  this happened without any expansion packs, the game would crash before it finished loading if i had 1+ expansion packs installed.
> 
> For Christmas my dad gutted my computer and replaced the video card, added more RAM and a few other devices. THEN, i double-checked my drivers to make sure they were up to date and i had a few that needed to be updated, so i downloaded them and installed them and now all my drivers should be happy. BUT, when i try to play the game (without expansion packs-just Sims 2), instead of just crashing the game, my monitor goes black and seems to go into sleep mode.  I don't hear any game music playing in my speakers and the only way to get rid of this is to restart. Oh, and i really don't get far into the game with this new problem, it happens within 2-5 minutes of the game loading.
> 
> Now, I tried using a friend's Sims 2 game to see if my copy was faulty and still no luck. So far this is the only program my computer will do this during. I don't really play any other games, but i think it's a safe bet it would do this no matter what the game.
> 
> Can anybody tell me what's going on?


Do you have any downloads, 3rd party programs or hacks installed? Have you patched the Sims2 game?


----------



## njj2002us

Hey all,
I've never had problems loading my sims 2 on my desk top computer, and then i tried to put it on my lap top.
It has all the requierments, but as soon as the disk goes in, it loads up to 23% and asks for disk 2. 
I put it in, and it freezes up. Or if im lucky it will go up to 49% and ask for disk 3 and yet again it would freeze up.

I have switched off my firewalls, and anti viruses, and ive had this sims 2 for nearly 2 years now, so i don't understand why it doesnt work on my lap top.
My desk top is not working so i would like to use it on my laptop.

Can you guys help me pleasE??


----------



## Jackiefrost9

njj2002us said:


> Hey all,
> I've never had problems loading my sims 2 on my desk top computer, and then i tried to put it on my lap top.
> It has all the requierments, but as soon as the disk goes in, it loads up to 23% and asks for disk 2.
> I put it in, and it freezes up. Or if im lucky it will go up to 49% and ask for disk 3 and yet again it would freeze up.
> 
> I have switched off my firewalls, and anti viruses, and ive had this sims 2 for nearly 2 years now, so i don't understand why it doesnt work on my lap top.
> My desk top is not working so i would like to use it on my laptop.
> 
> Can you guys help me pleasE??


what laptop do you have? make and model please.
if it is custom then can you remember the processor, RAM and tell me what cd drive you have. Also tell me what brand.


----------



## Elle2626

I have no downloads or patches. Just the game strait out of the box. The game installs fine and my computer works perfectly in every other program I have. It just refuses to play the Sims 2.


----------



## Kristin76

Elle2626 said:


> I have no downloads or patches. Just the game strait out of the box. The game installs fine and my computer works perfectly in every other program I have. It just refuses to play the Sims 2.


Try patching it from the patch at the Official Sims2 site. Also delete your groups.cache. file (which is located in the EA Games> The Sims2 folder


----------



## mandajo8

I own all of the Sims 2 games out right now and just recently purchased a Dell Inspiron 9400 notebook running on Windows XP and am having a ton of problems trying to install this game. My system meets all of the requirements so I do not think that is the problem. I am using the Sims 2 Holiday edition when this problem occurs. It tells me about half way through in an error message " Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permission to access the item. " And it just pretty much freezes up after that. I have installed this game on two other computers and it worked just fine, so I know that it is not the disk itself. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## superchick_9458

Kristin76 said:


> Custom walls that just appeared? Meaning you didn't download them? That usually means you got them bundled with perhaps a house you downloaded ... have you downloaded anything perhaps from the Sims2 Exchange (not official downloads....user created ones).


Ok, there are officially no downloaded items, walls, houses, etc. I got rid of them all. Now what?


----------



## pullyourtangles

Kristin76 said:


> Do you have any hacks, 3rd party programs, or custom objects in your game?


I have custom content downloaded. I may have a hack or two, but I've had them for months and they haven't caused any problems. Any ideas?


----------



## SIMS111

SIMS111 said:


> When i do it, there is 'Delete cookies' and next to it is 'Delete files'. I did 'delete cookies' and then tried the electronic registration again and it still wouldn't work! Should i try 'delete files' instead?


Should i try 'delete files'???


----------



## Jackiefrost9

no that won't help.
you did buy your game, right?
if not then that is why it is not working.


----------



## Kristin76

pullyourtangles said:


> I have custom content downloaded. I may have a hack or two, but I've had them for months and they haven't caused any problems. Any ideas?


You should just try your game without downloads. Remove the downloads, start your game and see if the problems exists...if it doesn't you know that either the hacks or the downloads are causing it. If the problem still exists even without the downloads removed you know that its not the downloads.

Back up your downloads before you remove them.


----------



## birdycool

Hi um i got the sims 2 lyk last year and now i feel like playing it! sooo i install it on my dad cpu cause his is betta and mine has matrox and it work and everything untill i selected a neighbourhood soo it loaded and then when i'm in the neighbourhood, the houses and everything is lyk black n red flashing. So i click on one of the house and the people are lyk red and they walk around with there hands up and they don't move there legs so there sliding and of course the house is red and black! The sound is fine and i check wat graphic cards u need and we got it. so we don't know wat to do?? plzz help!


----------



## Elle2626

Kristin76 said:


> Try patching it from the patch at the Official Sims2 site. Also delete your groups.cache. file (which is located in the EA Games> The Sims2 folder


I deleted the file and downloaded the patch but i my monitor still went into power save mode and while it says 'move the mouse or press any key' neither of those things will wake it up. This time i noticed i could still hear my game playing on my speakers.


----------



## Kristin76

Elle2626 said:


> I deleted the file and downloaded the patch but i my monitor still went into power save mode and while it says 'move the mouse or press any key' neither of those things will wake it up. This time i noticed i could still hear my game playing on my speakers.


Thats just odd....is there something possibly wrong with your monitor? Does it do this for anything else or just the Sims?


----------



## Elle2626

Kristin76 said:


> Thats just odd....is there something possibly wrong with your monitor? Does it do this for anything else or just the Sims?


I guess it's possible.. it's a Dell 'plug and play' (i don't know anything about monitors) and I've had it for a little more then 2 years and never had this problem until now. I don't really play any other games, but normal tasks like web browsing or even other programs like Photoshop do not cause this. The troubleshooter for the monitor hasn't helped at all either.


----------



## Kristin76

Elle2626 said:


> I guess it's possible.. it's a Dell 'plug and play' (i don't know anything about monitors) and I've had it for a little more then 2 years and never had this problem until now. I don't really play any other games, but normal tasks like web browsing or even other programs like Photoshop do not cause this. The troubleshooter for the monitor hasn't helped at all either.


I don't know anything about monitors either....the only thing I could maybe think of its your video card. But I am really not an expert at those either. What card do you have?


----------



## Elle2626

Kristin76 said:


> I don't know anything about monitors either....the only thing I could maybe think of its your video card. But I am really not an expert at those either. What card do you have?


I have a Sapphire Radeon 9250, 258MB. It's bran new and we just put it in along with a second fan. So my computer doesn't get anywhere near as hot as it used to. I don't think it's a heating problem... I wonder if it is the monitor... unfortunately in order to test that theory, i'd have to buy a new monitor... i just moved here so i don't really know anyone well enough to barrow theirs. >.<"


----------



## sv87

I have been playing The Sims 2 and all expansions since they were released and never had a problem. A few months ago my computer broke (not because of The Sims 2), so when it was fixed, I installed The Sims 2 and The Sims 2 University onto my computer and both worked fine. But, when I install The Sims 2 Nightlife and put the cd in to play, only the Nightlife expansion pack is shown and the game doesn't allow me to go to the college neighborhoods because it says University needs to be installed, even though it is. When I put the University cd in, it only shows University and doesn't acknowledge that Nightlife is installed. What can I do to have all the expansions packs working when putting one cd in, like I always did before?


----------



## Kristin76

Elle2626 said:


> I have a Sapphire Radeon 9250, 258MB. It's bran new and we just put it in along with a second fan. So my computer doesn't get anywhere near as hot as it used to. I don't think it's a heating problem... I wonder if it is the monitor... unfortunately in order to test that theory, i'd have to buy a new monitor... i just moved here so i don't really know anyone well enough to barrow theirs. >.<"


There's a forum here:
http://www.modthesims2.com/help.php

It is all about the Sims and you can find alot of help there. Try over at that forum....they might be able to pinpoint the cause of your problems


----------



## Kristin76

sv87 said:


> I have been playing The Sims 2 and all expansions since they were released and never had a problem. A few months ago my computer broke (not because of The Sims 2), so when it was fixed, I installed The Sims 2 and The Sims 2 University onto my computer and both worked fine. But, when I install The Sims 2 Nightlife and put the cd in to play, only the Nightlife expansion pack is shown and the game doesn't allow me to go to the college neighborhoods because it says University needs to be installed, even though it is. When I put the University cd in, it only shows University and doesn't acknowledge that Nightlife is installed. What can I do to have all the expansions packs working when putting one cd in, like I always did before?


Try downloading the patches that are available at the main site.  That is usually the first route to try


----------



## Elle2626

Kristin76 said:


> There's a forum here:
> http://www.modthesims2.com/help.php
> 
> It is all about the Sims and you can find alot of help there. Try over at that forum....they might be able to pinpoint the cause of your problems


Will do. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## SIMS111

Jackiefrost9 said:


> no that won't help.
> you did buy your game, right?
> if not then that is why it is not working.


were you talking to me?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SIMS111 said:


> were you talking to me?


yes.


----------



## SIMS111

Jackiefrost9 said:


> yes.


i di by the game, 
but do you think maybe it could be that i have lent the game to other people before and they might have used that code and thats why it says that the code has already been used!


----------



## Nella x3 Died

kt__08 said:


> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble trying to play the sims 2 and I'm getting really frustrated  And now as I look through all these sims forums trying to get it working , hearing all the cool things you can do , it makes me want to play even more!! so I hope someone can help me
> 
> Okay , heres the story. We bought the Sims 2 about 2 or 3 months ago, and we couldn't get it to work on our old computer, The computer was crap , it crashed all the time so we just accepted the fact that we'd have to wait until we got a new computer. We took the game back.
> 
> Now, 2 weeks ago we bought this brand new computer, and then for christmas got the sims 2 again. We've installed it, and today I reinstalled it again, and still it doesn't work
> 
> It goes through the little video thing at the start and then to the part where it says Sims 2 - chlorinating car pools, (etc, thats the only one I can remember) Then when it gets to what I assume is the last one, it stays on that for a second then , it either just restarts with no warning, or it goes to a weird messed up version of the desktop and gives 2 error messages , being something about the ialmrnt5 display driver, then saying it would have to restart, and it does.
> 
> If I need to give the exact message I can try the game again , and write it down.
> 
> I am running Windows XP professional, and have about 52 gigs free (now that the game is installed)
> 
> Please help!


Ok So Im Having The Same Exact Problem As You And I Still Havent Fixed It Cuz Lets Just Say Im Too Lazy And Id Rather Walk Down The Hall To My Bros Room And Play Anyway Back To You ... I Get That Same Stuff Going On I Reserached About It And Basically All I Can Tell You Is That You Need To Buy A Bigger Graphic Card Because And Also You Might Need To Get A Newer Disk Drive If You Get A Message Saying That The Disk Keeps Getting Stuck In A Loop Or Somewhat Something Like That ... Tell Me How It Woorks OUt For You


----------



## Nella x3 Died

Shortstff101 said:


> Hey no problem u tried... I will try and reinstall later.. thanks for the help though!  Well have a Good New Year!


Heyy Shortstuff Nella Talking I Have The Answer To Your Problemss Um Are You Using An XP Computer That Has All The Different Accounts Because If You Are You Should Go Onto You Administrators Account And Switch Your Account From Limited To Addministrators Thats What Happening To Mine And Im GOnna Fix It When My Brother Comes Home =] Hope This Helps Answer Back


----------



## Nella x3 Died

8max8 said:


> On the sims 2 which i got for christmas i have just had 2 babies. (they are both girls) i intended to call them lisa and emma but when i went to type i fumbled and hit return. this means they are now both called, baby girl.
> 
> is there anyway i can change thier names. i know i can delete them with the object moving cheat. i just wondered if there was any way i could re-name them?


Did You Try Pressing Shift And Clicking The Babies To See If Something Comes Up For Renaming???


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SIMS111 said:


> i di by the game,
> but do you think maybe it could be that i have lent the game to other people before and they might have used that code and thats why it says that the code has already been used!


yes.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Nella x3 Died said:


> Heyy Shortstuff Nella Talking I Have The Answer To Your Problemss Um Are You Using An XP Computer That Has All The Different Accounts Because If You Are You Should Go Onto You Administrators Account And Switch Your Account From Limited To Addministrators Thats What Happening To Mine And Im GOnna Fix It When My Brother Comes Home =] Hope This Helps Answer Back


the patch fixes this problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Nella x3 Died said:


> Ok So Im Having The Same Exact Problem As You And I Still Havent Fixed It Cuz Lets Just Say Im Too Lazy And Id Rather Walk Down The Hall To My Bros Room And Play Anyway Back To You ... I Get That Same Stuff Going On I Reserached About It And Basically All I Can Tell You Is That You Need To Buy A Bigger Graphic Card Because And Also You Might Need To Get A Newer Disk Drive If You Get A Message Saying That The Disk Keeps Getting Stuck In A Loop Or Somewhat Something Like That ... Tell Me How It Woorks OUt For You


She solved that a while ago with a solution that shouldn't have even been a problem in the first place.



kt__08 said:


> Sorry I took so long to reply , but heres how I fixed it
> 
> I went to start - search - for files and folders, then , under where to search , I put the game (drive d) then I searched for DXSETUP.EXE
> (It should work without the .exe as well ) and then when the icon came up I double clicked it and installed the direct x!
> 
> Hope that will help someone else who has the same problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Nella - 


I appreciate your help in this thread, but please pick more recent problems. Yours were from over a year ago.


----------



## ANOTHEROLDIE

A General Bit Of Info For All Those Who Are Having Trouble Buying In Sim2.

I Experienced Probles Buying In Sims2 2.

It Was Not That I Had An Illegal Copy Of The Program, As I Don't Have, The Problem Was Due To The Way My Touchpad Was Set Up To Open Files On My Lap Top. I Purchased An External Mouse And All Works Fine Now.

Hope This Helps Others.

Regards

Anothor Oldie


----------



## Freyarule

Hey, I got the Sims 2 DVD edition and it installed fine, but whenever I try to launch the splash screen or the body shop, it comes up with an error message saying "the procedure point DdEntry1 could not be located in the dynamic link library GDI32.dll." 
Please help me I don't understand what's wrong, I have a good DVD drive and the right specs...


----------



## ScottyTotti

I have looked through this thread and yet I cant solve my Sims 2 problem, I am at my wits end!!

I bought the dvd edition of The Sims 2 (a real copy and everything) and installed it fine today but after the Splash screen of Sims 2 logo comes up I can hear the laptop whirring for a few seconds but the game doesnt load. I check the Task Manager and Sims2 exe is running. No error message or anything comes up, nothing about DirectX9 problems or anything. 

I have checked that my drivers are up to date, yet the game still wont run. The laptop is quite new... it is an Acer Aspire 5101, graphic card ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Series, sound driver is Realtek HD Audio output, has 120GB harddrive, 2gz processor, 900 RAM memory. I think they meet the minimum spec for the game doesnt it? Im not sure about graphic card so could someone check if its good enough? 

I have DirectX9 installed, and Ive tried closing other running background programs and yet Sims 2 refuses to start up after the splash screen. 

I even tried changing the target line to -w -nosound etc to play the game in windowed mode and without sound but nope, game refuses to load. 

I am absoutely mystified why Im having problems with the game, would very GRATEFUL if anyone could help or else Ill have to take the game back to the shop which will be a pity since I was desperate to play it!! 

Any comments or advice will be greatly appriecated!

EDIT: Ive just added a file containing all information about my laptop in the dxdiag... hope that can help a bit more!


----------



## brainfreeze420

brainfreeze420 said:


> Ive looked over peoples posts, and people that have had the same problem but nothing seems to be working. I have the legal copy of Sims 2, cd version. It installed fine and dandy, and when I go to play it shows the splash screen, and then the windows crash error comes up. I tried playing it with a crack, just to see if the machine would even run the game...and it worked...but with the no save / build problem. I play world of warcraft on this computer, and other games that require as much and/or more than TS2 so I really dont see what the deal is. I have the latest drivers installed, directx ect ect. Any ideas? thanks in advance
> 
> system specs :
> 
> Dell inspiron| 1300
> windows xp sp 2
> 1.50 ghz celeron M inside
> .99gigs of ram
> 915 gsm intel express video
> uhhh ask for anhything else


Soooo I have still been trying to tackle this deamon, I havn't tried a complete uninstall of the game and reinstall, and my drivers are up to date....so I really don't know what the hell is up.


----------



## Remi623

Kristin76 said:


> Try deleting your custom objects first.....have you downloaded custom skins? It might be that too.....just delete the whole folder. If you would like to save them, copy that folder and paste it to another area of your computer (desktop or mypictures something like that)....so you don't lose them.
> 
> If that doesn't work then I would recommend downloading and installing the patch, but you have to get that at the aspyr site (since you are on a MAC)


 Thanks that helped! But one of my families had twins.. and one of them wont grow up.. I remember reading about a similiar probably someone else had. Any suggestions?


----------



## Freyarule

Hey guys no worries about answering my previous problem because I have the answer: I just needed a more recent version of Direct X


----------



## ScottyTotti

ScottyTotti said:


> I have looked through this thread and yet I cant solve my Sims 2 problem, I am at my wits end!!
> 
> I bought the dvd edition of The Sims 2 (a real copy and everything) and installed it fine today but after the Splash screen of Sims 2 logo comes up I can hear the laptop whirring for a few seconds but the game doesnt load. I check the Task Manager and Sims2 exe is running. No error message or anything comes up, nothing about DirectX9 problems or anything.
> 
> I have checked that my drivers are up to date, yet the game still wont run. The laptop is quite new... it is an Acer Aspire 5101, graphic card ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Series, sound driver is Realtek HD Audio output, has 120GB harddrive, 2gz processor, 900 RAM memory. I think they meet the minimum spec for the game doesnt it? Im not sure about graphic card so could someone check if its good enough?
> 
> I have DirectX9 installed, and Ive tried closing other running background programs and yet Sims 2 refuses to start up after the splash screen.
> 
> I even tried changing the target line to -w -nosound etc to play the game in windowed mode and without sound but nope, game refuses to load.
> 
> I am absoutely mystified why Im having problems with the game, would very GRATEFUL if anyone could help or else Ill have to take the game back to the shop which will be a pity since I was desperate to play it!!
> 
> Any comments or advice will be greatly appriecated!
> 
> EDIT: Ive just added a file containing all information about my laptop in the dxdiag... hope that can help a bit more!


YAY!! I managed to fix the problem myself!! I spent all night and today trying to work it out and finally I detected the culprit:

SYSTEM MECHANIC 7!

I installed it before Sim 2 and its a program that supposedly helps clean ur pc, get rid of junk files, speed up ram and soo n but it was conflicting with the Sims 2 and stopping it from loading. I only found this out when I decided to delete most of the programs on my computer to see if it helped. Well it certainly has! So pleased   So a warning to u all, if u have System Mechanic on ur computer, delete it!


----------



## Nella x3 Died

ScottyTotti said:


> I have looked through this thread and yet I cant solve my Sims 2 problem, I am at my wits end!!
> 
> I bought the dvd edition of The Sims 2 (a real copy and everything) and installed it fine today but after the Splash screen of Sims 2 logo comes up I can hear the laptop whirring for a few seconds but the game doesnt load. I check the Task Manager and Sims2 exe is running. No error message or anything comes up, nothing about DirectX9 problems or anything.
> 
> I have checked that my drivers are up to date, yet the game still wont run. The laptop is quite new... it is an Acer Aspire 5101, graphic card ATI Radeon Xpress 200M Series, sound driver is Realtek HD Audio output, has 120GB harddrive, 2gz processor, 900 RAM memory. I think they meet the minimum spec for the game doesnt it? Im not sure about graphic card so could someone check if its good enough?
> 
> I have DirectX9 installed, and Ive tried closing other running background programs and yet Sims 2 refuses to start up after the splash screen.
> 
> I even tried changing the target line to -w -nosound etc to play the game in windowed mode and without sound but nope, game refuses to load.
> 
> I am absoutely mystified why Im having problems with the game, would very GRATEFUL if anyone could help or else Ill have to take the game back to the shop which will be a pity since I was desperate to play it!!
> 
> Any comments or advice will be greatly appriecated!
> 
> EDIT: Ive just added a file containing all information about my laptop in the dxdiag... hope that can help a bit more!


Um Have You Tried Going To My Computer Then Something With Sims Involved And Delte The Catch Program In There .... Not Sure I Dont Remember But It Was Something Like That Located Under A Sims File Hope This Works


----------



## Nella x3 Died

ScottyTotti said:


> YAY!! I managed to fix the problem myself!! I spent all night and today trying to work it out and finally I detected the culprit:
> 
> SYSTEM MECHANIC 7!
> 
> I installed it before Sim 2 and its a program that supposedly helps clean ur pc, get rid of junk files, speed up ram and soo n but it was conflicting with the Sims 2 and stopping it from loading. I only found this out when I decided to delete most of the programs on my computer to see if it helped. Well it certainly has! So pleased   So a warning to u all, if u have System Mechanic on ur computer, delete it!


Ohh Well Than What I Just Send You Doesnt Matter Goodies For You Yay!!! .... Um Yeahhh As Soon As I Was Sending Your Reply You Sent Feedbackkk Right Before So lol =]


----------



## ScottyTotti

Aye but thanks for trying to help anyway  :up: I was so stressed trying to fix the problem and now its fixed I feel a great weight has been lifted off me heh, by the way I think the game is pretty awesome on first impressions!


----------



## birdycool

This is the second time i had to send this because noone reply! i sent it lyk last week!  
Hi um i got the sims 2 lyk last year and now i feel like playing it! sooo i install it on my dad cpu cause his is betta and mine has matrox and it work and everything untill i selected a neighbourhood soo it loaded and then when i'm in the neighbourhood, the houses and everything is lyk black n red flashing. So i click on one of the house and the people are lyk red and they walk around with there arms straight and they don't move there legs so there sliding and of course the house is red and black! The sound is fine and i hav pictures of it if my discription wasn't that gud!


----------



## Nella x3 Died

ScottyTotti said:


> Aye but thanks for trying to help anyway  :up: I was so stressed trying to fix the problem and now its fixed I feel a great weight has been lifted off me heh, by the way I think the game is pretty awesome on first impressions!


Awesomee Yeahh The Game Is Awesomee Im Addicted Actually I Think Im Gonna Go Play Now Byee


----------



## Jackiefrost9

birdycool said:


> This is the second time i had to send this because noone reply! i sent it lyk last week!
> Hi um i got the sims 2 lyk last year and now i feel like playing it! sooo i install it on my dad cpu cause his is betta and mine has matrox and it work and everything untill i selected a neighbourhood soo it loaded and then when i'm in the neighbourhood, the houses and everything is lyk black n red flashing. So i click on one of the house and the people are lyk red and they walk around with there arms straight and they don't move there legs so there sliding and of course the house is red and black! The sound is fine and i hav pictures of it if my discription wasn't that gud!


Didn't Matrox stop making video cards a long time ago?
I would say get a new video card, but you could try getting new drivers. If you can find them.


----------



## Gudrun

Ive been checking around all over the net to try fix this and I just dont get all the explinations or the posts are so many that I get confused and I still have no idea what to do after I read most of them. Ive Installed this DirectX 9 and set up and restarted alot.. And Ive tried some ways to make it work but I dont know what to do. I saw one post where some1 talked about device manager and then go to video adapters but I dont have it.. can anyone please answer me : Ive tried so many things but nothing seems to work >_< are there any programs I need? please explain in easy steps :3 because I dont know where everything I might need to do is.

Gudrun


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gudrun said:


> Ive been checking around all over the net to try fix this and I just dont get all the explinations or the posts are so many that I get confused and I still have no idea what to do after I read most of them. Ive Installed this DirectX 9 and set up and restarted alot.. And Ive tried some ways to make it work but I dont know what to do. I saw one post where some1 talked about device manager and then go to video adapters but I dont have it.. can anyone please answer me : Ive tried so many things but nothing seems to work >_< are there any programs I need? please explain in easy steps :3 because I dont know where everything I might need to do is.
> 
> Gudrun


Could you please tell me your problem again?
your last post was 2 years, ago. I'm sorry nobody could solve it but we know more now so let's give it another shot.


----------



## Nella x3 Died

Nella x3 Died said:


> Awesomee Yeahh The Game Is Awesomee Im Addicted Actually I Think Im Gonna Go Play Now Byee


Sorry I Never Answered Earlier But You Might Need A New Graphics Card Cuz Your Computer Might Not Have The Best GB To Support It ... =]


----------



## Nella x3 Died

Gudrun said:


> Ive been checking around all over the net to try fix this and I just dont get all the explinations or the posts are so many that I get confused and I still have no idea what to do after I read most of them. Ive Installed this DirectX 9 and set up and restarted alot.. And Ive tried some ways to make it work but I dont know what to do. I saw one post where some1 talked about device manager and then go to video adapters but I dont have it.. can anyone please answer me : Ive tried so many things but nothing seems to work >_< are there any programs I need? please explain in easy steps :3 because I dont know where everything I might need to do is.
> 
> Gudrun


Ok Sorry Im Not Completly Sure Of What You Are Trying To Say Do You Think You Can Get A Little Further So I Can Try TO Help You ... Im Not Experienced WIth Help But I Have Solutions For Certain THings =]


----------



## birdycool

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Didn't Matrox stop making video cards a long time ago?
> I would say get a new video card, but you could try getting new drivers. If you can find them.


 i didn't use my cpu i use my dads cpu and it doesn't hav matrox! it ATI


----------



## Gudrun

My problem is that every time I run sims2 a window comes that says "Failed to find any directx9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacture. This application will now terminate." and Ive been looking so much for help to fix it. Ive tried the putting -w to the end of the Target field, Ive already installed DirectX 9.. and when I go to Start>run> wrote"dxdiag">Display tab when ppl ask for information there but most of the info I seem to need are written n/a, what does that mean?

There are notes there that say

*The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
*To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.
*Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.

Ive tested it and that was all ok. The other two notes I dno, maybe thats the problem? But if so, how the heck can I fix that 

Heres a screenshot of my DirectX Diagnostic Tool Display thing

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m163/Gudrun_the_me/DirectXdisplay.jpg

Btw, tell me if theres anything else you need to know so you can help me


----------



## alknowles

When I tried everything to solve the Direct x issue like "f that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play." I tried to type it in and it said that access was denied and i couldn't rename the target line. What do I do? I really want to play this game and its sad that I can't....


----------



## brainfreeze420

Quote:
Originally Posted by brainfreeze420
Ive looked over peoples posts, and people that have had the same problem but nothing seems to be working. I have the legal copy of Sims 2, cd version. It installed fine and dandy, and when I go to play it shows the splash screen, and then the windows crash error comes up. I tried playing it with a crack, just to see if the machine would even run the game...and it worked...but with the no save / build problem. I play world of warcraft on this computer, and other games that require as much and/or more than TS2 so I really dont see what the deal is. I have the latest drivers installed, directx ect ect. Any ideas? thanks in advance


system specs :

Dell inspiron| 1300
windows xp sp 2
1.50 ghz celeron M inside
.99gigs of ram
915 gsm intel express video
uhhh ask for anhything else


Soooo I have still been trying to tackle this deamon, I havn't tried a complete uninstall of the game and reinstall, and my drivers are up to date....so I really don't know what the hell is up.
___________________________
again, this is like another week later...and still no replys cmon guys I need some assistance with this. I realy dont understand why it's not working with the cd in it.....but then if I crack it it works fine, but with the normal problems that occur when its cracked (build mode not working) please help, I greatly appreciate any tips, and thanks in advance


----------



## SoccerFan06

Whenever I try to run the Sims 2, a blank error message appears. It contains a red x and an ok button. nothing else. i have tried putting the cd-rom version in both the cd rom slot and the dvd rom slot. i have tried to uninstall and reinstall the game, but i can't uninstall it even though it is already on the computer. i think i may have deleted the program...but now i can't reinstall it either! what is going on? please help me


----------



## alknowles

okay so does any one have any idea on how to update S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC 1179. The tech support on EA said that the game couldn't run on my game driver and i could try and update it but they never said what I could do. So anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gudrun said:


> My problem is that every time I run sims2 a window comes that says "Failed to find any directx9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacture. This application will now terminate." and Ive been looking so much for help to fix it. Ive tried the putting -w to the end of the Target field, Ive already installed DirectX 9.. and when I go to Start>run> wrote"dxdiag">Display tab when ppl ask for information there but most of the info I seem to need are written n/a, what does that mean?
> 
> There are notes there that say
> 
> *The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer.
> *To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above.
> *Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
> 
> Ive tested it and that was all ok. The other two notes I dno, maybe thats the problem? But if so, how the heck can I fix that
> 
> Heres a screenshot of my DirectX Diagnostic Tool Display thing
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m163/Gudrun_the_me/DirectXdisplay.jpg
> 
> Btw, tell me if theres anything else you need to know so you can help me


I need to know what graphics card you have.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

brainfreeze420 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by brainfreeze420
> Ive looked over peoples posts, and people that have had the same problem but nothing seems to be working. I have the legal copy of Sims 2, cd version. It installed fine and dandy, and when I go to play it shows the splash screen, and then the windows crash error comes up. I tried playing it with a crack, just to see if the machine would even run the game...and it worked...but with the no save / build problem. I play world of warcraft on this computer, and other games that require as much and/or more than TS2 so I really dont see what the deal is. I have the latest drivers installed, directx ect ect. Any ideas? thanks in advance
> 
> system specs :
> 
> Dell inspiron| 1300
> windows xp sp 2
> 1.50 ghz celeron M inside
> .99gigs of ram
> 915 gsm intel express video
> uhhh ask for anhything else
> 
> Soooo I have still been trying to tackle this deamon, I havn't tried a complete uninstall of the game and reinstall, and my drivers are up to date....so I really don't know what the hell is up.
> ___________________________
> again, this is like another week later...and still no replys cmon guys I need some assistance with this. I realy dont understand why it's not working with the cd in it.....but then if I crack it it works fine, but with the normal problems that occur when its cracked (build mode not working) please help, I greatly appreciate any tips, and thanks in advance


patch it and see what happens


----------



## Jackiefrost9

SoccerFan06 said:


> Whenever I try to run the Sims 2, a blank error message appears. It contains a red x and an ok button. nothing else. i have tried putting the cd-rom version in both the cd rom slot and the dvd rom slot. i have tried to uninstall and reinstall the game, but i can't uninstall it even though it is already on the computer. i think i may have deleted the program...but now i can't reinstall it either! what is going on? please help me


do this, then re-install.
http://groups.msn.com/TheSims2Database/manuallyunistallingsims2.msnw


----------



## Jackiefrost9

alknowles said:


> okay so does any one have any idea on how to update S3 Graphics SuperSavage/IXC 1179. The tech support on EA said that the game couldn't run on my game driver and i could try and update it but they never said what I could do. So anyone have any suggestions?


http://www.soft32.com/download_174887.html


----------



## thelord676

​Ok, let me fully explain my problem here...

Ok, Here's how it went. I bought The Sims 2 HAPPY HOLIDAY EDITION. Everything was fine. All I installed was The Sims 2, not the holiday stuff pack, I was too lazy.
Then, I bought Nightlife, Open For Business, and Family fun stuff. I got home, Installed every expansion pack, including Happy Holiday Stuff. I don't think this is what's causing the problem, but Happy Holiday Stuff didn't have a folder, and all of the other expansion packs did.

Now I bet you're ready to know what the problem is...

Alright, here's the problem. If I install just one expansion pack or stuff pack, besides the Happy Hoiday Stuff Pack, then when I go into a lot, then when the camera is STILL, then all I see is the window thingy at the bottom, which is fine, and everywhere else, like where it shows the neighborhood, lot, etc. then everything is pale blue, green, or grey. Around any objects, floors, walls, paintings, ANYTHING, then it's normal. When the camera is moving, then everything is fine.

Can someone help me?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

what graphics card are you using?


----------



## thelord676

Man, I don't know how to view what graphics card I have, but other than that I'm good with computers. I don't think the graphics card would matter, It's fine with no expansion, but the problem comes when I have an expansion pack installed.


----------



## Gudrun

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I need to know what graphics card you have.


o__0 how do I know what graphic card I have? sorry I just dont know much about the computer like that >__<


----------



## Sitamun

Here is my problem. I don't know if it's been said here. I did search the thread for it and didn't find anything.

I have Sims2 and all expansions up to Glamour Life. Prior to installing glamour life stuff everything worked fine. I installed GL, and when I start the program I get the normal start up screens, however when it starts to load there is the Family Fun Stuff screen and NO text at all while it loads. When I get to the neighborhood selecter the text is German or something. Once I select a neighborhood everything is completely grey. I can get lucky and select a lot, but the game locks up on loading that lot. I've uninstalled and reinstalled several times. I've removed all downloads and nothing will help. I'm really getting upset with this and I've seen other ppl having this problem but there has been nothing said about how to fix it. It seems ppl have called EA support for help and they've been basically ignored.

My system is capable of playing this game. I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## thelord676

Lol, just puttin this down at the bottom so people will still help me with my problem


----------



## RockonWeanie

Okay I bought Sims 2 last year with University. And like I spend over 50 dollars over it. 
Well, it installed perfectly and I could play it for a couple of minutes or maybe an hour. But after a while the screen just freezes and I cant click on anything.

Then when I go to background tasks to go to the desktop,my desktop looks really screwed up and everything is REALLY big, and a message pops up saying "ialmrnt 5.ddl drive has stopped working normally, You will have reboot ur computer in order for your computer to work normally again"

Then another message pops up saying "Sorry, but Sims 2 has experienced an internal error, You will have to contact ur technical supporter. This program will now terminate"

SO yeah it keeps on doing that and I reall am frustrated because I really want to play this game normally and I spend a lot of money on it.

Oh yeah I even went for technial support. I tried doing what it said but none of them are working. Also I even had Dirct X 0.9. But it was still doing the same thing.

Heres a picture of my DirectX Diagnostic Tool
http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/5440/30a9a9xuy5.jpg
You will have to zoom in
Does anyone know how to help me?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

thelord676 said:


> Man, I don't know how to view what graphics card I have, but other than that I'm good with computers. I don't think the graphics card would matter, It's fine with no expansion, but the problem comes when I have an expansion pack installed.


it's so I can give you a link to the driver.
Go to start and right click on my computer.
click manage.
select device manager.
look under where it says displays
it will tell you what card there.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gudrun said:


> o__0 how do I know what graphic card I have? sorry I just dont know much about the computer like that >__<


look at the post above this.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sitamun said:


> Here is my problem. I don't know if it's been said here. I did search the thread for it and didn't find anything.
> 
> I have Sims2 and all expansions up to Glamour Life. Prior to installing glamour life stuff everything worked fine. I installed GL, and when I start the program I get the normal start up screens, however when it starts to load there is the Family Fun Stuff screen and NO text at all while it loads. When I get to the neighborhood selecter the text is German or something. Once I select a neighborhood everything is completely grey. I can get lucky and select a lot, but the game locks up on loading that lot. I've uninstalled and reinstalled several times. I've removed all downloads and nothing will help. I'm really getting upset with this and I've seen other ppl having this problem but there has been nothing said about how to fix it. It seems ppl have called EA support for help and they've been basically ignored.
> 
> My system is capable of playing this game. I don't know what's wrong.


if you uninstall and re install will it work if you dont install GL?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

RockonWeanie said:


> Okay I bought Sims 2 last year with University. And like I spend over 50 dollars over it.
> Well, it installed perfectly and I could play it for a couple of minutes or maybe an hour. But after a while the screen just freezes and I cant click on anything.
> 
> Then when I go to background tasks to go to the desktop,my desktop looks really screwed up and everything is REALLY big, and a message pops up saying "ialmrnt 5.ddl drive has stopped working normally, You will have reboot ur computer in order for your computer to work normally again"
> 
> Then another message pops up saying "Sorry, but Sims 2 has experienced an internal error, You will have to contact ur technical supporter. This program will now terminate"
> 
> SO yeah it keeps on doing that and I reall am frustrated because I really want to play this game normally and I spend a lot of money on it.
> 
> Oh yeah I even went for technial support. I tried doing what it said but none of them are working. Also I even had Dirct X 0.9. But it was still doing the same thing.
> 
> Heres a picture of my DirectX Diagnostic Tool
> http://img462.imageshack.us/img462/5440/30a9a9xuy5.jpg
> You will have to zoom in
> Does anyone know how to help me?


try to re-install you graphics driver.
if that doesn't work open up your computer case and put a fan next to it blowing in. clear the dust out first 
play it for a while and see what happens.


----------



## RockonWeanie

Jackiefrost9 said:


> try to re-install you graphics driver.
> if that doesn't work open up your computer case and put a fan next to it blowing in. clear the dust out first
> play it for a while and see what happens.


How do I re-install the graphics driver??
Sorry im slow >.>


----------



## Sitamun

If I reinstall everything but GL, yes it works perfectly.


----------



## Guest

I installed *The sims 2* and when i inserted the first CD i was asked if i wanted to install DirectX 9.0 because it was needed.. to be exact this it was it said
*"DirectX 9.0b is currently installed on you system ,however, this game requires DirectX 9.0c or higher. Do you want to install DirectX9.0c which is available on the CD?"*

I clicked "Yes" and assumed it was installed.. 
At the end, when all 4 CDs had finished installing and i chose to "Run The Sims 2" i got another popup 
"Failed to initialize Direct3D. Please make sure DirectX9.0c has been installed onto the system. The application will now terminate."

The weird thing is that i *Know* that these Sims 2 CDs work! 
Lately I got a whole new "Main Box" or whatever that big thingy is called ( but i still have the same screen, same mouse, same keyboard, same windows XP..) and like completely reinstalled everything.. but im pretty sure its all the same basic stuff that i had on my old computer are also there, like the internet and the microsoft office thingys.. so its the same as it was before! and yet i *never* had this problem before.. the first time i downloaded it onto the old computer it worked *perfectly!*  and now i reinstalled it, tried again.. and its the same problem


----------



## Gudrun

Jackiefrost9 said:


> it's so I can give you a link to the driver.
> Go to start and right click on my computer.
> click manage.
> select device manager.
> look under where it says displays
> it will tell you what card there.


I dont find display 

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m163/Gudrun_the_me/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gudrun said:


> I dont find display
> 
> http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m163/Gudrun_the_me/Screenshot.jpg


ah, you don't even have a graphics driver installed. well what is the make and model of your computer?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

RockonWeanie said:


> How do I re-install the graphics driver??
> Sorry im slow >.>


I'll need to know what graphics card you have to tell you that one.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

tina_3334 said:


> I installed *The sims 2* and when i inserted the first CD i was asked if i wanted to install DirectX 9.0 because it was needed.. to be exact this it was it said
> *"DirectX 9.0b is currently installed on you system ,however, this game requires DirectX 9.0c or higher. Do you want to install DirectX9.0c which is available on the CD?"*
> 
> I clicked "Yes" and assumed it was installed..
> At the end, when all 4 CDs had finished installing and i chose to "Run The Sims 2" i got another popup
> "Failed to initialize Direct3D. Please make sure DirectX9.0c has been installed onto the system. The application will now terminate."
> 
> The weird thing is that i *Know* that these Sims 2 CDs work!
> Lately I got a whole new "Main Box" or whatever that big thingy is called ( but i still have the same screen, same mouse, same keyboard, same windows XP..) and like completely reinstalled everything.. but im pretty sure its all the same basic stuff that i had on my old computer are also there, like the internet and the microsoft office thingys.. so its the same as it was before! and yet i *never* had this problem before.. the first time i downloaded it onto the old computer it worked *perfectly!*  and now i reinstalled it, tried again.. and its the same problem


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en download and install


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sitamun said:


> If I reinstall everything but GL, yes it works perfectly.


where did you purchase your game?


----------



## RockonWeanie

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I'll need to know what graphics card you have to tell you that one.


Oh so like does it say display adapters??
because i was reading the post how to find ur graphics card.
And does it say display adapters?
I didnt find just plain display.
But here is what i found

Intel(R)82915G Express Chipset Family

Thats what I found


----------



## RockonWeanie

Okay not only does a popup come up saying "i*arnmrt 5 driver has stopped working normally*"

But another pop up comes up and says *THIS GRAPHIC ADAPTER EXPERIENCED AN INTERNAL ERROR. PROGRAM WIL NOW TERMINATE*

Okay, I really really need to know whats realyl wrong.....


----------



## Jackiefrost9

RockonWeanie said:


> Oh so like does it say display adapters??
> because i was reading the post how to find ur graphics card.
> And does it say display adapters?
> I didnt find just plain display.
> But here is what i found
> 
> Intel(R)82915G Express Chipset Family
> 
> Thats what I found


download and install this:
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
see if it works.
If not then you're out of luck because I didn't even think that onboard graphics chip could even play the sims 2


----------



## intricatedeceit

Hey there. 
I've had the sims 2 since 2004 and it's always worked perfectly fine for me. I installed the sims 2 university yesterday and everything worked fine for about 30 minutes. Suddenly, however, everything went multicoloured and the graphics started jumping about on the page (the road was in the sky, the walls were horizontal etc, and keep jumping around.) I closed it and restarted and all the neighbourhoods are like this, the walls cut-away and in the wrong places. The water in green river valley moves around, too. The panel at the bottom (with the "make new family" option etc), however, seems to be fine. The splash screen is fine and the graphics when I switch between neighbourhoods is fine. 
This leads me to believe it's a graphics problem, but as I'm a novice, I'm not sure what to do. As the sims 2 worked perfectly for me and they have the same requirements, I'm not sure what to do to rectify my problem. I'm reluctant to reinstall it as it's technically my sister's and she will kill me if she looses any of her families/houses and I neglected to make a copy before I installed the sims 2 (as I didn't anticipate any problems.)
I'm sorry if this, or a similar problem, has been presented before. I've read through every page, but as it's so long, I have skim read, so I may have missed it. Also, my system etc more than meets the requirements.

EDIT: I went back on, and it was working perfectly normally again until I used anything from the university expansion pack where it messed up again, so I think it's a faulty disk, although I'm not sure. Help still would be appreciated - does anyone know if there's a way to save families/houses and reinstall them for if I exchange the disk and reinstall?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

intricatedeceit said:


> Hey there.
> I've had the sims 2 since 2004 and it's always worked perfectly fine for me. I installed the sims 2 university yesterday and everything worked fine for about 30 minutes. Suddenly, however, everything went multicoloured and the graphics started jumping about on the page (the road was in the sky, the walls were horizontal etc, and keep jumping around.) I closed it and restarted and all the neighbourhoods are like this, the walls cut-away and in the wrong places. The water in green river valley moves around, too. The panel at the bottom (with the "make new family" option etc), however, seems to be fine. The splash screen is fine and the graphics when I switch between neighbourhoods is fine.
> This leads me to believe it's a graphics problem, but as I'm a novice, I'm not sure what to do. As the sims 2 worked perfectly for me and they have the same requirements, I'm not sure what to do to rectify my problem. I'm reluctant to reinstall it as it's technically my sister's and she will kill me if she looses any of her families/houses and I neglected to make a copy before I installed the sims 2 (as I didn't anticipate any problems.)
> I'm sorry if this, or a similar problem, has been presented before. I've read through every page, but as it's so long, I have skim read, so I may have missed it. Also, my system etc more than meets the requirements.
> 
> EDIT: I went back on, and it was working perfectly normally again until I used anything from the university expansion pack where it messed up again, so I think it's a faulty disk, although I'm not sure. Help still would be appreciated - does anyone know if there's a way to save families/houses and reinstall them for if I exchange the disk and reinstall?


2 suggestions:
Update your graphics driver and direct x.
I can help you with this if you tell me what graphics card you have.
a couple of months ago they came out with an updated version of direct x that may or may not fix the problem.
To save all your files and such you need to copy the entire sims 2 folder in the ea games folder in "my documents" to somewhere else on you hard drive. You must copy this for each user on your system who has played the game. After you re-install just paste the folder back to where it was and overwrite the new stuff that is there.


----------



## PuNk'd_YoJiMbO_x

iv'e had sims 2 for a while now and i rescently got pets as well, which i borrowed from a friend (that may be my problem but whatever) i downloaded it, played it, etc. i had to uninstall it at one point for whatever reason but later reinstalled it played it, etc. a few days ago i put the CD in and it wouldnt load, i tried restarting the CD and everything and as stupid as it may sound im totally in love with the people ive created and i dont wanna loose them if i have to reinstall it again. is it the CD or is their anyway ill be able to save my people so if i so reinstall it ill still have them, or what?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

PuNk'd_YoJiMbO_x said:


> iv'e had sims 2 for a while now and i rescently got pets as well, which i borrowed from a friend (that may be my problem but whatever) i downloaded it, played it, etc. i had to uninstall it at one point for whatever reason but later reinstalled it played it, etc. a few days ago i put the CD in and it wouldnt load, i tried restarting the CD and everything and as stupid as it may sound im totally in love with the people ive created and i dont wanna loose them if i have to reinstall it again. is it the CD or is their anyway ill be able to save my people so if i so reinstall it ill still have them, or what?


re-installing shouldn't overwrite your people, but just in case copy the entire "C:/My Documents/EA Games/The Sims 2" folder
and what do you mean by it wouldn't load


----------



## brainfreeze420

Jackiefrost9 said:


> patch it and see what happens


I have gotten the latest patch, and still the same problem occurs.


----------



## Haggard420

Ok I have the sims 2 and sims university, i played it for awhile, then i moved it from C drive to D drive, I think it worked for awhile, but i eventually deleted teh game, now wen i install sims 2 it gets to 99% done says it needs to update then says update failed and closes the install window, therefor the game wont install


----------



## Jackiefrost9

brainfreeze420 said:


> I have gotten the latest patch, and still the same problem occurs.


you can try to completely re-install your graphics driver and i would reinstall the game. Also, turn off any emulation of decryption program you may have.


----------



## Haggard420

I jus tried the game and now wen i put first disc in nothing happends excpet a window with a X pops up, cant install, but it works on my brothers computer, any ideas?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

You can do a restart to skip the update, or when your comp asks for sims 2 CD4 you can just mount an image of CD4 using Daemon (or Alcohol or whatever) and it'll work fine, you just have to make sure that the CD name in the image is "Sims2_4" (case sensitive! write like it's written here!).


----------



## Haggard420

Haggard420 said:


> I jus tried the game and now wen i put first disc in nothing happends excpet a window with a X pops up, cant install, but it works on my brothers computer, any ideas?


Anything I can do about this?


----------



## german_46

hi there and thanx 4 anyone who can help me on this one...., i bought the sims 2 deluxe pack , with the university and nightlife , its workin out perfectly ....but when i interact between people , like talk , entertain , flirt .... i mean anything from that menu ... the act they do is "soundless" ... i mean when they talk , they are supposed 2 talk in that strange-sim language ,right ? , well they dont ... they talk and laugh without voice ,although everything else that should have a voice is running alright ... can u plz help me...thanx


----------



## s-amm-i

I just started to download my sims 2 and at 5 % is said that a problem has occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\TSData|Res|Movies|broadcast|TvSBN\tv_news_soccer.movie' from the media.

do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?


but when i try to retry it just says the same thing 

i have NOO clue what to do you know whats wrong or what i can do


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Haggard420 said:


> Anything I can do about this?





Jackiefrost9 said:


> You can do a restart to skip the update, or when your comp asks for sims 2 CD4 you can just mount an image of CD4 using Daemon (or Alcohol or whatever) and it'll work fine, you just have to make sure that the CD name in the image is "Sims2_4" (case sensitive! write like it's written here!).


----------



## Jackiefrost9

german_46 said:


> hi there and thanx 4 anyone who can help me on this one...., i bought the sims 2 deluxe pack , with the university and nightlife , its workin out perfectly ....but when i interact between people , like talk , entertain , flirt .... i mean anything from that menu ... the act they do is "soundless" ... i mean when they talk , they are supposed 2 talk in that strange-sim language ,right ? , well they dont ... they talk and laugh without voice ,although everything else that should have a voice is running alright ... can u plz help me...thanx


check around in your sound options and see if everything looks right.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

s-amm-i said:


> I just started to download my sims 2 and at 5 % is said that a problem has occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\TSData|Res|Movies|broadcast|TvSBN\tv_news_soccer.movie' from the media.
> 
> do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?
> 
> but when i try to retry it just says the same thing
> 
> i have NOO clue what to do you know whats wrong or what i can do


clean the disk and if that doesn't work go get a new cd.


----------



## Haggard420

Haggard420 said:


> I jus tried the game and now wen i put first disc in nothing happends excpet a window with a X pops up, cant install, but it works on my brothers computer, any ideas?


Any thing I can do about this new problem?

Ive copied all the files from the disc, but still nothing works


----------



## RockonWeanie

Jackiefrost9 said:


> download and install this:
> http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Professional&lang=eng
> see if it works.
> If not then you're out of luck because I didn't even think that onboard graphics chip could even play the sims 2


Hey thanks, the game is working perfectly. But now I have a problem with Sims 2 Body Shop. I opend up and it popped up a message saying "Dirct 3d Error, program will now terminate"


----------



## rehabdoll0

I just installed University on my Sims 2 and now I'm having problems loading a family. My neighborhood and everything loads fine, but when I load a family, it loads and then it just kind of stops. It acts like it's still loading (with the sand timer cursor), but it never continues on to the actual house. I have tried multiple households and they all have the same problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Haggard420 said:


> Any thing I can do about this new problem?
> 
> Ive copied all the files from the disc, but still nothing works


I have answered you twice go back and read my last few posts.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

RockonWeanie said:


> Hey thanks, the game is working perfectly. But now I have a problem with Sims 2 Body Shop. I opend up and it popped up a message saying "Dirct 3d Error, program will now terminate"


Direct 3D is a Direct X extension.
re-installing Direct X should fix it. here is a link:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en


----------



## Jackiefrost9

rehabdoll0 said:


> I just installed University on my Sims 2 and now I'm having problems loading a family. My neighborhood and everything loads fine, but when I load a family, it loads and then it just kind of stops. It acts like it's still loading (with the sand timer cursor), but it never continues on to the actual house. I have tried multiple households and they all have the same problem.


try to load a different family.
If it works then the one family you are trying to load is corrupted and probably cannot be used anymore.


----------



## Haggard420

But u dint answer my question about the disc not working

When I put the disc in, a window with a X comes up and jus says Ok, nothing happends

Its not a faulty CD, casue it works on my brothers computer


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Haggard420 said:


> But u dint answer my question about the disc not working
> 
> When I put the disc in, a window with a X comes up and jus says Ok, nothing happends
> 
> Its not a faulty CD, casue it works on my brothers computer


Didn't see this question.
completely remove the sims 2 and try again. this should tell you how:
http://groups.msn.com/TheSims2Database/manuallyunistallingsims2.msnw


----------



## Haggard420

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Didn't see this question.
> completely remove the sims 2 and try again. this should tell you how:
> http://groups.msn.com/TheSims2Database/manuallyunistallingsims2.msnw


Thank u very much, got the disc workin now, now jus to see if i can get it to install

but thank u so much


----------



## Jevrutzza

Hello  i have a little problem with my sims expansions ... everytime i try to install one of them, i am asked for cd 4 of the sims ... i place the image in daemon tools, (Sims2_4 ) and it says that it is unable to copy from disk ...can anyone help me? WTF am i supposed to do ? (except buying it )


----------



## ZEUS_GB

Hello Jevrutzza and welcome to TSG!

Unfortunately buying it is your only option as people on forums don't help with illegal copies of software.


----------



## rehabdoll0

Jackiefrost9 said:


> try to load a different family.
> If it works then the one family you are trying to load is corrupted and probably cannot be used anymore.


Um, I said I had tried multiple households and none worked.


----------



## german_46

so i should check the sound files ?? well thanx 4 the heads up , but how do i even know if there is something wrong with it or not ?!?! plzz people help me.. im desperate


----------



## Jackiefrost9

rehabdoll0 said:


> Um, I said I had tried multiple households and none worked.


multiple households don't mean multiple families.
i'll think on this one.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

german_46 said:


> so i should check the sound files ?? well thanx 4 the heads up , but how do i even know if there is something wrong with it or not ?!?! plzz people help me.. im desperate


to make sure nothing is wrong just check to see if anything is muted.
you may want to re-install.
I'm not really sure what else you could do.


----------



## lucye90

Hello people at tech support,
I have a problem with sims 2. It has been running well (with expansion packs) for about 2 years, but just recently it has given an error message saying that the sims2 is not installed or I have deleted an important file. Can you help me?

Thanks, Lucy.

P.S I have recently installed the sims 2 EP3 onto my computer, but I got it off e-bay and I had to edit it to multi-language (It came from Thailand). I didn't save it anywhere near sims2 but I deleted the folder after it didn't work.


----------



## lucye90

I HAVE SOMETHING THAT MIGHT HELP YOU REHABDOLL0!
I had the exact same problem, but I went on it a few weeks afterwards and it was fine.
It could be something to do with the memory, or maybe u should re-start your computer.

Lucy x


----------



## Gemini22

I have a serious problem with Sims 2. I have installed it perfectly and even got the patch from the official website. 

However when I play the game or build stuff, it sometimes freezes and goes to a blank screan and windows XP becomes completely unresponsive. Any help for me ...please

I love the game, and I have 1 G of memory so I don't know what seems to be the problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

lucye90 said:


> Hello people at tech support,
> I have a problem with sims 2. It has been running well (with expansion packs) for about 2 years, but just recently it has given an error message saying that the sims2 is not installed or I have deleted an important file. Can you help me?
> 
> Thanks, Lucy.
> 
> P.S I have recently installed the sims 2 EP3 onto my computer, but I got it off e-bay and I had to edit it to multi-language (It came from Thailand). I didn't save it anywhere near sims2 but I deleted the folder after it didn't work.


look back a couple post to find out how to manually uninstall the sims 2.
do this and then re install.
You will lose all saved families and games. If you want to keep them just copy the entire sims 2 folder in "my documents/games " that it tells you to delete and put it somewhere else. just copy it back over when you are done to get all your stuff back.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

rehabdoll0 said:


> Um, I said I had tried multiple households and none worked.


I would uninstall manually and the reinstall.
or wait for like an hour and see if it loads.
you will lose all your saved progress unless you do what I posted above this.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gemini22 said:


> I have a serious problem with Sims 2. I have installed it perfectly and even got the patch from the official website.
> 
> However when I play the game or build stuff, it sometimes freezes and goes to a blank screan and windows XP becomes completely unresponsive. Any help for me ...please
> 
> I love the game, and I have 1 G of memory so I don't know what seems to be the problem.


what cpu and video card do you have?


----------



## Gemini22

Hi,

Thanks for responding. I am using a Toshiba Satellite Laptop. The complete specs are below.
Its not quite the gaming notebook, but it runs it pretty well until it completely crashes Windows and I have to force a restart, which is pretty annoying.

Toshiba Satellite A105-S4284 - Core Duo T2050 1.66 GHz - 15.4" TFT

*General*

Platform technology Intel Centrino Duo

Windows Vista certification Windows Vista Premium Ready

*System Type * Notebook

*Processor *Intel Core Duo T2050 / 1.66 GHz

Data bus speed 533 MHz

*Chipset type* Mobile Intel 945GM Express

Cache Memory
Type L2 cache

Cache size 2 MB
RAM
Installed Size 1 GB

*Technology * DDR II SDRAM - 533 MHz

Memory specification compliance PC2-4200

*Storage controller type *Serial ATA/IDE

*Hard Drive * 100 GB - 5400 rpm

*Card reader type* 5 in 1 card reader

*Display Type* 15.4 in TFT active matrix
Max Resolution 1280 x 800

*Features* TruBrite

*Video*
Graphics Processor / Vendor Intel GMA 950

*Video Memory * Dynamic Video Memory Technology 3.0
Max allocated RAM size 128 MB

Audio
Audio output type Sound card

Input Device(s)
Input device type Keyboard, Touchpad

Protocols & Specifications ITU V.92

Operating System / Software
OS Provided Microsoft Windows XP Pro

I hope that answers the question.....


----------



## mariyashch

I had a Sims University vershion half-installed on my comp, so the installation is not complete. I borrowed a plain Sims2 from my friend and I deletes the University thing. But now the usual one doesnt work! Please help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gemini22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for responding. I am using a Toshiba Satellite Laptop. The complete specs are below.
> Its not quite the gaming notebook, but it runs it pretty well until it completely crashes Windows and I have to force a restart, which is pretty annoying.
> 
> Toshiba Satellite A105-S4284 - Core Duo T2050 1.66 GHz - 15.4" TFT
> 
> *General*
> 
> Platform technology Intel Centrino Duo
> 
> Windows Vista certification Windows Vista Premium Ready
> 
> *System Type * Notebook
> 
> *Processor *Intel Core Duo T2050 / 1.66 GHz
> 
> Data bus speed 533 MHz
> 
> *Chipset type* Mobile Intel 945GM Express
> 
> Cache Memory
> Type L2 cache
> 
> Cache size 2 MB
> RAM
> Installed Size 1 GB
> 
> *Technology * DDR II SDRAM - 533 MHz
> 
> Memory specification compliance PC2-4200
> 
> *Storage controller type *Serial ATA/IDE
> 
> *Hard Drive * 100 GB - 5400 rpm
> 
> *Card reader type* 5 in 1 card reader
> 
> *Display Type* 15.4 in TFT active matrix
> Max Resolution 1280 x 800
> 
> *Features* TruBrite
> 
> *Video*
> Graphics Processor / Vendor Intel GMA 950
> 
> *Video Memory * Dynamic Video Memory Technology 3.0
> Max allocated RAM size 128 MB
> 
> Audio
> Audio output type Sound card
> 
> Input Device(s)
> Input device type Keyboard, Touchpad
> 
> Protocols & Specifications ITU V.92
> 
> Operating System / Software
> OS Provided Microsoft Windows XP Pro
> 
> I hope that answers the question.....


Download and install this and see if it fixes the problem:
http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scr...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
If it does not fix it then set your graphics settings to the lowest available and try again.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mariyashch said:


> I had a Sims University vershion half-installed on my comp, so the installation is not complete. I borrowed a plain Sims2 from my friend and I deletes the University thing. But now the usual one doesnt work! Please help!


follow these instructions and try to install it again:

http://groups.msn.com/TheSims2Database/manuallyunistallingsims2.msnw


----------



## Sitamun

Jackiefrost9 said:


> where did you purchase your game?


Sorry for the delay, I've pretty much just given up on the problem. It was purchased at Target. Well Glamour Life I know....anything else I really can't remember.


----------



## Gemini22

Thanks Alot........Jackiefrost9


----------



## dungeonguard

Alright, I'm just going to add this in for a friend.

He received The Sims 2: Holiday Edition for a Christmas present this year. I was over at his house and we wished to install it, but it would either exit out of his user account and freeze or it would completely stop during installation. Even to get the installation screen to appear took a good 10 minutes.

He is running XP Media Center '04 on a Dell Dimension (I can't remember the model number) with 512 MB of RAM.

I am running on a newer Compaq Presario SR1950NX machine with XP Media Center '05 with 1024 MB of RAM and the game works on mine perfectly. There are hardly any load times!

If anybody could help and resolve this issue it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Simon

PS: I lent him The Sims Complete Collection and that won't work on his system either. Please help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Gemini22 said:


> Thanks Alot........Jackiefrost9


did it fix the problem?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dungeonguard said:


> Alright, I'm just going to add this in for a friend.
> 
> He received The Sims 2: Holiday Edition for a Christmas present this year. I was over at his house and we wished to install it, but it would either exit out of his user account and freeze or it would completely stop during installation. Even to get the installation screen to appear took a good 10 minutes.
> 
> He is running XP Media Center '04 on a Dell Dimension (I can't remember the model number) with 512 MB of RAM.
> 
> I am running on a newer Compaq Presario SR1950NX machine with XP Media Center '05 with 1024 MB of RAM and the game works on mine perfectly. There are hardly any load times!
> 
> If anybody could help and resolve this issue it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Simon
> 
> PS: I lent him The Sims Complete Collection and that won't work on his system either. Please help!


make sure he has administator privilages.
also do this:
right click on "my computer" and select manage. go to device manager. look where it says ATA/ATAPI controllers. under that you should see at least one primary channel and one or two secondary channels. right click on primary and go to properties, then click the advanced settings tab. Check the transfer mode and make sure it does not say PIO. do this with the primary channel and any secondary channels, and if one of them shows up as running in PIO mode let me know.


----------



## dungeonguard

I'll probably stop by this weekend so I'll follow your instructions then. He's not much of a tech guy.


----------



## Gemini22

Jackiefrost9 said:


> did it fix the problem?


It seems to be working fine now...and I'm loving Sims 2

Thanks again


----------



## dungeonguard

Jackiefrost9 said:


> make sure he has administator privilages.
> also do this:
> right click on "my computer" and select manage. go to device manager. look where it says ATA/ATAPI controllers. under that you should see at least one primary channel and one or two secondary channels. right click on primary and go to properties, then click the advanced settings tab. Check the transfer mode and make sure it does not say PIO. do this with the primary channel and any secondary channels, and if one of them shows up as running in PIO mode let me know.


None of them are in PIO mode. Please give me more advice, he is getting desperate for help!


----------



## DogmaWriter

System specs:

AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1662.4 Mhz, 1024 MB RAM
MS-Windows XP Home SP 2 Build 2600
NVIDIA GeForce FS 5200, 128 MB Ram driver 71.89
Avance AC97 Audio, driver 5.10.3910
DirectX 9.0(c)

I installed the Sims 2 Open for Business EP this past Sunday after successfully running all the other Sims game and EPs for a few weeks.

The first game session went fine. I quit and turned off the game.

The second game session started to see some odd little redraw artifacts with strange colored lines and edges of objects following the screen. A few brief gameplay lags but I was able to play through. I quit the game to try and clear it and then opened it up again.

This time, to try and see if the problem was just related to OFB objects, I went to a UNI and played there, careful to not try and do anything related to OFB. I first got about 10 gardeners descending on the home. Asked them all to leave, no biggie. Tried to take an NPC on a date to a community lot and got the redraw errors but much worse. Eventually, I couldn't make out anything on my screen for the clutter. The lags were horrible. I had to hard boot the computer to get free of it when nothing else would work (alt-F4, alt-Tab, Ctrl-Alt-Del).

Nothing of the Sims would play after that.

Did my troubleshooting time at the EA forums and saw that I should upgrade my graphics card and my DirectX. Did so at NVidia by installing the latest Forceware drivers per Nvidia instructions. Ditto with going to Windows Update and seeing if Direct X was OK, it was. Ran dxdiag, passed all tests. Tried to just do standard PC stuff: internet surfing, email, FreeCell and got redraw errors there now too. Bad lags and now I am getting the black screen of death and have to do a hard boot to get clear here too. Rarely, there is a strange chirping sound from the computer simultaneous with the graphics freezes/black screens. Same problems when I decide to try SimCity 4 Deluxe.

By now, system is so unstable that I do a system restore to 12 days back. Lands me in the middle of Sim EP installs so UNI and PETS have disappeared. Nightlife is there. Sims 2 is there. I decide I should uninstall all EA products since the artifacts of missing EPs can't be good. Nightlife will uninstall fine from the EA Games tab of All Programs. Sims 2 is corrupt and I need to do a manual uninstall using the EA Support forum recommendations. Do a full uninstall complete with deleting items from registry, cleaning the recycle bin, etc.

More troubleshooting. I decide to step down on my graphics card drivers thinking that a new driver might not be quite as stable as an older one. Various pieces of advice and some pointers from Microsoft lead me to downgrade to the 71.89 forceware driver. I replace the drivers, do a hard reboot, bring up the system. Everything appears stable. I do a lot of general Windows activities. Go to YouTube and watch a ton of videos. I don't have any games loaded to test. FreeCell works okay though.

This morning I decide that the system appears stable. Time to test it again by installing Sims 2 basic game and nothing else. No custom content, no EPs. Do a full, orderly shutdown before starting, wait 30 seconds and when I come back uninstall as many background processes as I can.

I do the install. It goes smooth as silk. No error messages. I play the little game to occupy myself while I shift disks and no problems. Boot the game. As soon as I tried to enter a neighborhood, the computer froze. Hard reboot. Bring up the Body Shop to see what it does. My mouse goes berserk and I can't click on anything. Nothing works but the screen's not black, just locked up tight. Hard reboot.

I decide to test with a non-EA game and so I put in Tropico 2: Pirate Cove. It installs perfectly and when I try to move off of the opening menus into actual game play, it freezes as well. Have to do another hard reboot.

New artifacts. Occasionally now my mouse goes berserk and runs about aimlessly on the screen, changing directions and speed without seeming input from me though I'm trying to grab an X button usually to close the app and try to regain control of things.

So I'm pretty annoyed and I call EA now and force my way through their voice mail to a warm body. He tells me that I've done most everything they would have recommended but they're confident that it's not the fault of anything at EA since it happens without EA now (though I still think that EA somehow caused this.) It's all a coincidence that my system ran perfectly before installing OFB and only had problems after installing OFB.

He tells me:

1 - Suspect that Windows is corrupted. Suspect that the registry is damaged.
2 - I am using my anti-virus software wrong (though I don't know how!) so I "let" a virus onto my system. 
3 - Get my computer manufacturer to put my computer into the shop for diagnostics.
4 - Install all of the SIMS packages and EPs on another system.

Any other ideas?

I'm afraid that #1 is going to necessitate a full re-install of Windows to get beyond it.
#2 is just pretty farfetched and seems to be the cover your *** answer in tech support nowadays.
#3 isn't going to happen. My computer manufacturer wanted my computer back for a month when it was 24 hours out of the box to replace a defective CDRW drive. Now that it's out of warranty, it will probably go to their support lab in the Bermuda Triangle.
#4 means that the husband's computer might get to be the sacrificial lamb. He's willing but he uses his computer for work and I don't want to kill it too.

So I'm asking here before we have to resort to drastic measures. I'm going to go start a virus scan. It can't hurt.

Thanks loads, sorry to be longwinded but I wanted to be thorough.

Gail, the dogmawriter


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dungeonguard said:


> None of them are in PIO mode. Please give me more advice, he is getting desperate for help!


the model number of that machine would be good, or if you can remember the video card. It may just be a slow, old machine.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

DogmaWriter said:


> System specs:
> 
> AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1662.4 Mhz, 1024 MB RAM
> MS-Windows XP Home SP 2 Build 2600
> NVIDIA GeForce FS 5200, 128 MB Ram driver 71.89
> Avance AC97 Audio, driver 5.10.3910
> DirectX 9.0(c)
> 
> I installed the Sims 2 Open for Business EP this past Sunday after successfully running all the other Sims game and EPs for a few weeks.
> 
> The first game session went fine. I quit and turned off the game.
> 
> The second game session started to see some odd little redraw artifacts with strange colored lines and edges of objects following the screen. A few brief gameplay lags but I was able to play through. I quit the game to try and clear it and then opened it up again.
> 
> This time, to try and see if the problem was just related to OFB objects, I went to a UNI and played there, careful to not try and do anything related to OFB. I first got about 10 gardeners descending on the home. Asked them all to leave, no biggie. Tried to take an NPC on a date to a community lot and got the redraw errors but much worse. Eventually, I couldn't make out anything on my screen for the clutter. The lags were horrible. I had to hard boot the computer to get free of it when nothing else would work (alt-F4, alt-Tab, Ctrl-Alt-Del).
> 
> Nothing of the Sims would play after that.
> 
> Did my troubleshooting time at the EA forums and saw that I should upgrade my graphics card and my DirectX. Did so at NVidia by installing the latest Forceware drivers per Nvidia instructions. Ditto with going to Windows Update and seeing if Direct X was OK, it was. Ran dxdiag, passed all tests. Tried to just do standard PC stuff: internet surfing, email, FreeCell and got redraw errors there now too. Bad lags and now I am getting the black screen of death and have to do a hard boot to get clear here too. Rarely, there is a strange chirping sound from the computer simultaneous with the graphics freezes/black screens. Same problems when I decide to try SimCity 4 Deluxe.
> 
> By now, system is so unstable that I do a system restore to 12 days back. Lands me in the middle of Sim EP installs so UNI and PETS have disappeared. Nightlife is there. Sims 2 is there. I decide I should uninstall all EA products since the artifacts of missing EPs can't be good. Nightlife will uninstall fine from the EA Games tab of All Programs. Sims 2 is corrupt and I need to do a manual uninstall using the EA Support forum recommendations. Do a full uninstall complete with deleting items from registry, cleaning the recycle bin, etc.
> 
> More troubleshooting. I decide to step down on my graphics card drivers thinking that a new driver might not be quite as stable as an older one. Various pieces of advice and some pointers from Microsoft lead me to downgrade to the 71.89 forceware driver. I replace the drivers, do a hard reboot, bring up the system. Everything appears stable. I do a lot of general Windows activities. Go to YouTube and watch a ton of videos. I don't have any games loaded to test. FreeCell works okay though.
> 
> This morning I decide that the system appears stable. Time to test it again by installing Sims 2 basic game and nothing else. No custom content, no EPs. Do a full, orderly shutdown before starting, wait 30 seconds and when I come back uninstall as many background processes as I can.
> 
> I do the install. It goes smooth as silk. No error messages. I play the little game to occupy myself while I shift disks and no problems. Boot the game. As soon as I tried to enter a neighborhood, the computer froze. Hard reboot. Bring up the Body Shop to see what it does. My mouse goes berserk and I can't click on anything. Nothing works but the screen's not black, just locked up tight. Hard reboot.
> 
> I decide to test with a non-EA game and so I put in Tropico 2: Pirate Cove. It installs perfectly and when I try to move off of the opening menus into actual game play, it freezes as well. Have to do another hard reboot.
> 
> New artifacts. Occasionally now my mouse goes berserk and runs about aimlessly on the screen, changing directions and speed without seeming input from me though I'm trying to grab an X button usually to close the app and try to regain control of things.
> 
> So I'm pretty annoyed and I call EA now and force my way through their voice mail to a warm body. He tells me that I've done most everything they would have recommended but they're confident that it's not the fault of anything at EA since it happens without EA now (though I still think that EA somehow caused this.) It's all a coincidence that my system ran perfectly before installing OFB and only had problems after installing OFB.
> 
> He tells me:
> 
> 1 - Suspect that Windows is corrupted. Suspect that the registry is damaged.
> 2 - I am using my anti-virus software wrong (though I don't know how!) so I "let" a virus onto my system.
> 3 - Get my computer manufacturer to put my computer into the shop for diagnostics.
> 4 - Install all of the SIMS packages and EPs on another system.
> 
> Any other ideas?
> 
> I'm afraid that #1 is going to necessitate a full re-install of Windows to get beyond it.
> #2 is just pretty farfetched and seems to be the cover your *** answer in tech support nowadays.
> #3 isn't going to happen. My computer manufacturer wanted my computer back for a month when it was 24 hours out of the box to replace a defective CDRW drive. Now that it's out of warranty, it will probably go to their support lab in the Bermuda Triangle.
> #4 means that the husband's computer might get to be the sacrificial lamb. He's willing but he uses his computer for work and I don't want to kill it too.
> 
> So I'm asking here before we have to resort to drastic measures. I'm going to go start a virus scan. It can't hurt.
> 
> Thanks loads, sorry to be longwinded but I wanted to be thorough.
> 
> Gail, the dogmawriter


let me first start byt saying that your post was the absolute best I've ever recieved here on this thread.
my second advice to you would be to never call EA tech support again. they suck.

I'm not sure how nvidia told you to update you graphics driver, but I want you to do it this way:
First, download both of these:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html
but do not install them yet.
now right click on "my computer" and select manage. click on device manager. click on display adapters. right click on anything under display adapters and uninstall it. reboot.
now install the 93.71 driver. reboot.
now install the newer direct x 9.0c. reboot.
try to play the game and hope it works.


----------



## QuantamPulse

I recently installed Sims 2: Pets and have had issues ever since. 

I am currently running a Gateway 503GR with the following specs.

3.02Ghz Intel Pentium IV Processor
1GB DDRAM 
16x DL DVD-RW
PNY GeForce 7900GS 256Mb DDR3 - latest drivers from NVIDIA Web site. 

Randomly when playing the game, the game will simply freeze. The majority of these time, small white dots can be seen in several places on the screen in a set pattern. 

Any ideas on what may cause this? If there is any other information I should provide let me know.


----------



## DogmaWriter

Thanks Jackie!

For completeness, the computer is an Emachines T2082, not a powerhouse machine by any stretch of the imagination but it's been pretty good to me so far.

I had already done the driver and DirectX upgrades just as you suggested. I also followed the steps here http://www.playtool.com/pages/troubleshooting/intro.html at the "How to troubleshoot video card problems" section of that page last night. My computer didn't budge an inch during all those tests. No better, still crashing after all the suggestions. Still passing the tests for dxdiag.

Finally, as a last resort, I slapped in an old, already known to be inadequate to the task of Simming card. Tropico loaded and played for a few minutes without a glitch. Sims basic game loaded and played for a few minutes but with the typical red wall problem indicative of an inadequate video card, but we expected that with this card. No freezes, no lockups with Mr. Ancient Card, orderly shutdowns. So I'm 99.99% certain now that the video card has failed. Open For Business probably didn't cause it, Open for Business was just the straw that broke the back of an already lame camel.

We're going shopping for a new video card tomorrow night. Any suggestions on the replacement card? Our specs for it are:

Under $100,
AGP cardslot,
specs as good or better than the old NVIDIA,
strongly compatible with Simming,
available at your average CompUSA, BestBuy, RadioShack or Fry's.

Gail, the dogmawriter


----------



## xotearcatcher

I don't know if this has already been asked, but every time I try to install The Sims 2 onto my computer, when disk 3 gets to about 70%, a little box pops up and says, "A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Catalog\Bins\globalcatbin.bundle.package from media." Then it gives the option to retry or cancel, and I hit retry everytime it comes up and the percentage increases, but it gets to 100% and keeps asking to retry. I'm not sure if the disk might've gotten scratched or something... any ideas?


----------



## dungeonguard

QuantamPulse said:


> I recently installed Sims 2: Pets and have had issues ever since.
> 
> I am currently running a Gateway 503GR with the following specs.
> 
> 3.02Ghz Intel Pentium IV Processor
> 1GB DDRAM
> 16x DL DVD-RW
> PNY GeForce 7900GS 256Mb DDR3 - latest drivers from NVIDIA Web site.
> 
> Randomly when playing the game, the game will simply freeze. The majority of these time, small white dots can be seen in several places on the screen in a set pattern.
> 
> Any ideas on what may cause this? If there is any other information I should provide let me know.


I think I might be of some help here:

First of all, I have never trusted Gateway that much, thus I haven't purchased any of their systems.

Alright, here are some questions that would help us answer the question:

1.) Do you currently have any antivirus and/or antispyware software installed on your system? If so, what brand and if applicable, which year?

2.) Have you ever had any viruses and/or spyware found on your computer before? Have you gotten rid of them?

3.) Is your computer connected to an always-on high speed Internet connection? If so, what provider do you currently have?

4.) If you cannot answer question three, what Internet provider do you have and what kind of service is it (i.e., DSL, dial-up, etc.)?

5.) What operating system are you running on? If it is Media Center Edition, which year is it?

All of these would contribute to a diagnosis.

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Jackiefrost9

QuantamPulse said:


> I recently installed Sims 2: Pets and have had issues ever since.
> 
> I am currently running a Gateway 503GR with the following specs.
> 
> 3.02Ghz Intel Pentium IV Processor
> 1GB DDRAM
> 16x DL DVD-RW
> PNY GeForce 7900GS 256Mb DDR3 - latest drivers from NVIDIA Web site.
> 
> Randomly when playing the game, the game will simply freeze. The majority of these time, small white dots can be seen in several places on the screen in a set pattern.
> 
> Any ideas on what may cause this? If there is any other information I should provide let me know.


do what i told dogmawriter to do right above your post.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

DogmaWriter said:


> Thanks Jackie!
> 
> For completeness, the computer is an Emachines T2082, not a powerhouse machine by any stretch of the imagination but it's been pretty good to me so far.
> 
> I had already done the driver and DirectX upgrades just as you suggested. I also followed the steps here http://www.playtool.com/pages/troubleshooting/intro.html at the "How to troubleshoot video card problems" section of that page last night. My computer didn't budge an inch during all those tests. No better, still crashing after all the suggestions. Still passing the tests for dxdiag.
> 
> Finally, as a last resort, I slapped in an old, already known to be inadequate to the task of Simming card. Tropico loaded and played for a few minutes without a glitch. Sims basic game loaded and played for a few minutes but with the typical red wall problem indicative of an inadequate video card, but we expected that with this card. No freezes, no lockups with Mr. Ancient Card, orderly shutdowns. So I'm 99.99% certain now that the video card has failed. Open For Business probably didn't cause it, Open for Business was just the straw that broke the back of an already lame camel.
> 
> We're going shopping for a new video card tomorrow night. Any suggestions on the replacement card? Our specs for it are:
> 
> Under $100,
> AGP cardslot,
> specs as good or better than the old NVIDIA,
> strongly compatible with Simming,
> available at your average CompUSA, BestBuy, RadioShack or Fry's.
> 
> Gail, the dogmawriter


Hmmm maybe it is time for a new card.
I would either get a Geforce 6600GT, Radeon x1600, or a Radeon 9800
Those are going to be the best cards for that price.


----------



## talia679

I just got a new machine:

Dell Inspiron E1705 
Intel® Core 2 Duo T7200 (2.00GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB)
2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
256MB NVIDIA® GeForce Go 7900 GS
160GB 5400 RPM SATA Hard Drive
Genuine Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005 

I am trying to install my Sims 2 game and expansions. I was able to install the game, but can't seem to get University or Open for Business to work. I was told to turn of Google Desktop - so I did and then tried again. I'm up for any other suggestions. I read through some of this thread, none of the answers seemed to match my problem.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

talia679 said:


> I just got a new machine:
> 
> Dell Inspiron E1705
> Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7200 (2.00GHz, 4MB L2 Cache, 667 MHz FSB)
> 2GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 SDRAM at 533MHz
> 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce™ Go 7900 GS
> 160GB 5400 RPM SATA Hard Drive
> Genuine Windows® XP Media Center Edition 2005
> 
> I am trying to install my Sims 2 game and expansions. I was able to install the game, but can't seem to get University or Open for Business to work. I was told to turn of Google Desktop - so I did and then tried again. I'm up for any other suggestions. I read through some of this thread, none of the answers seemed to match my problem.


What do you mean by they don't work? What specifically happens to make them not work?

P.S. I have that exact same laptop, except I have a 100GB 7200 RPM hard drive.


----------



## talia679

Sorry I wasn't clearer - I was frustrated and tired. They were freezing up right at the point where it was checking for updates to the sims. I was able to solve it by closing my internet connection and virus scan. Wierd! But that was it - I am finally installed and ready to play!!!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

talia679 said:


> Sorry I wasn't clearer - I was frustrated and tired. They were freezing up right at the point where it was checking for updates to the sims. I was able to solve it by closing my internet connection and virus scan. Wierd! But that was it - I am finally installed and ready to play!!!


ah yes, another way to get around that is to just restart when it is looking for the update, but just disabling your connection would be faster.


----------



## itsirtou

Hello! This problem is going to drive me insane. I bought The Sims 2 off Ebay, and they gave me the Thai version. Fine, whatever. 

I couldn't manage to install all 4 disks -- it got to the 4th disk and then kept making noises as if it couldn't read. So, I did the thing where I put them into a Disk Images folder with Disk1, Disk2, Disk3, and Disk4. It installed fine, but then after it installed itself, it said "???????????? C:\Program Files\EA GAMes\2\TSData\Res\UserData\groups.cache ???????????????" I clicked the ????????? equivalent of "cancel." The program started itself. Fine, whatever. At least it's working.

So very wrong. When I went to "Create a new neighborhood" (no pre-existing neighborhoods were showing) it was blank. I came here to search the threads; some other person had this exact same problem and just installed some neighborhoods instead, and they showed up.

That's what I tried. The instructions said to put it in the SC4Terrains file, which ended up being in C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\ 2\TSData\Res\UserData. It looked like all the terrains which were supposed to be in there were in there, and I extracted my newly downloaded terrain there, but I still can't get anything to show. My game acts as if there are no neighborhoods installed AT ALL.  Is it because I have the Thai version? I went to regedit and changed it so that it's in English. 

For the love of God, someone help. I'm so frustrated right now.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

You could clean the disks and install it again.
Are you sure that these are the original CDs?
If they didn't advertise it as the Thai version on Ebay can't you send it back somehow?


----------



## itsirtou

I did use a CD cleaner, and it's still not installing. They look like the original CDs; the art is on them. And I can't return it because I honestly have no idea where the box is. 

Any ideas as to why the neighborhoods aren't showing up? I'm so frustrated right now...I can't really afford to buy a whole new Sims 2.


----------



## dungeonguard

Well itsirtou, there is a lesson in all of this. Save your money and don't purchase things off eBay!


----------



## itsirtou

I had no idea they were going to send me a Thai version instead of an English version. Sigh. I'm having such a craving for the Sims 2...I just can't figure out what's wrong.


----------



## dungeonguard

Don't feel down, Sims 2 is a very graphically advanced game. Lots of people are having problems with it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

itsirtou said:


> I did use a CD cleaner, and it's still not installing. They look like the original CDs; the art is on them. And I can't return it because I honestly have no idea where the box is.
> 
> Any ideas as to why the neighborhoods aren't showing up? I'm so frustrated right now...I can't really afford to buy a whole new Sims 2.


Completely remove it by doing what is listed in the below link and try to install it again.
http://groups.msn.com/TheSims2Database/manuallyunistallingsims2.msnw


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dungeonguard said:


> Don't feel down, Sims 2 is a very graphically advanced game. Lots of people are having problems with it.


It's not too graphically advanced. I don't know why people have such problems with it, I've installed 7 different copies on about 10 different computers and I haven't had a single problem. The computers graphics capabilities ranged from a X1900XT to a geforce 4.


----------



## itsirtou

Alright, I'll try doing that now. I'll get back to you and let you know how it goes. However, I don't think it's going to be any different...each time I install it, it comes up with the same message about the groups.cache file that apparently didn't install correctly, and since that's the folder with the terrains, I expect that's why the terrains didn't show up.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

itsirtou said:


> Alright, I'll try doing that now. I'll get back to you and let you know how it goes. However, I don't think it's going to be any different...each time I install it, it comes up with the same message about the groups.cache file that apparently didn't install correctly, and since that's the folder with the terrains, I expect that's why the terrains didn't show up.


You probably just have messed up cds. next time don't order over ebay, is it even legal to sell games over ebay?


----------



## itsirtou

Unfortunately it is, and I think this happens a lot. I was talking to one of my buddies, and she ordered Knights of the Old Republic II over Ebay and got a Thai version too. I'm so tired of dealing with the screwed up disks that I'm just borrowing the install disks from someone in my dorm. And I've definately learned my lesson regarding games and Ebay.


----------



## dungeonguard

Jackiefrost9 said:


> the model number of that machine would be good, or if you can remember the video card. It may just be a slow, old machine.


It is a Dell Dimension E510.


----------



## superchick_9458

Ok, I'm still having problems with sims 2 and I really need help with it. I have no custom items or houses. I installed FamilyFun Stuff and it was working fine until I installed Pets. I un-installed FamilyFun Stuff, then re-installed it, and it deleted everything. I'm fine with that, but it still does not work. I have no viruses on the computer, I've downloaded the patch, and I have other expansion packs. I have free space on my computer so there is room. Please tell me what to do. It's just FamilyFun Stuff that won't work, everything else is fine.


----------



## dungeonguard

Hi All,

I recently purchased TS2 Open for Business EP. I currently own TS2 Holiday Edition, but I haven't installed the Happy Holiday Stuff. I also have Glamour Life Stuff.

I installed OFB, but whenever I want to start it a message comes up "You are not running the correct version of The Sims 2. Please use Glamour Life Stuff."

So, I inserted Glamour Life Stuff and when it got to the load screen it stopped responding. So, then I uninstalled it and attempted to run OFB again, but the same problem occurred. Can someone please help me!

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Dracemortari

Ok, so this is annoying. I have the following Sims 2 games. 
Sims 2
Sims 2 University
Sims 2 Pets
and the troublesome Sims 2 Nightlife.

I just recently receved the Nightlife. And as I tried to install it I receved an error message claiming it could not get a file from the cd. The file name is "tsdata\res\sound\sfxk2.package" My install will stop at 33% and hitting retry has done nothing. 

Since this is my fathers computer I havent got a clue when the last time the sound card was updated. I do know that it is a Creative Sound Blaster and it's one of the Live! versions. Probably one from 2002. I'm hittin a brick wall here, and I would very much like a litte advice, even a helpful nudge to the right site to update the card, or just fix the problem. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

dungeonguard said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently purchased TS2 Open for Business EP. I currently own TS2 Holiday Edition, but I haven't installed the Happy Holiday Stuff. I also have Glamour Life Stuff.
> 
> I installed OFB, but whenever I want to start it a message comes up "You are not running the correct version of The Sims 2. Please use Glamour Life Stuff."
> 
> So, I inserted Glamour Life Stuff and when it got to the load screen it stopped responding. So, then I uninstalled it and attempted to run OFB again, but the same problem occurred. Can someone please help me!
> 
> Thanks,
> Simon


How long did you wait for it to respond? You can try to install it again or you can completely remove the sims 2 and start over fresh, but this time install OFB before GL.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Dracemortari said:


> Ok, so this is annoying. I have the following Sims 2 games.
> Sims 2
> Sims 2 University
> Sims 2 Pets
> and the troublesome Sims 2 Nightlife.
> 
> I just recently receved the Nightlife. And as I tried to install it I receved an error message claiming it could not get a file from the cd. The file name is "tsdata\res\sound\sfxk2.package" My install will stop at 33% and hitting retry has done nothing.
> 
> Since this is my fathers computer I havent got a clue when the last time the sound card was updated. I do know that it is a Creative Sound Blaster and it's one of the Live! versions. Probably one from 2002. I'm hittin a brick wall here, and I would very much like a litte advice, even a helpful nudge to the right site to update the card, or just fix the problem.
> 
> Thanks for your time.


Well first make sure that the disk is clean and not scratched.
If it appears to be clean then let me know.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

superchick_9458 said:


> Ok, I'm still having problems with sims 2 and I really need help with it. I have no custom items or houses. I installed FamilyFun Stuff and it was working fine until I installed Pets. I un-installed FamilyFun Stuff, then re-installed it, and it deleted everything. I'm fine with that, but it still does not work. I have no viruses on the computer, I've downloaded the patch, and I have other expansion packs. I have free space on my computer so there is room. Please tell me what to do. It's just FamilyFun Stuff that won't work, everything else is fine.


I would manually uninstall it and reinstall it all over again. You probably just have some messed up file that won't go away with a normal uninstall.


----------



## Dracemortari

Forgot to mention that part didnt I? Yeah, the disk is clean. not a scratch or anything on it.


----------



## wikerd

Hi everyone,
I really need help. Somehow, my Sims 2 is having a problem.
I've asked for help in other websites, but they don't seem to want to help or else they don't know what to do and pretended that they didn't see my post. I hope someone can help me, because I have absolutly no idea, what's wrong with it.
Ok here's the thing. When I'm tryin' to build something, like, a house, a building, the building tool goes red and instead of making grey walls, it makes red ones. That is alright with me, but the problem is, I can't paint anything over the red. The red wont go away, It'll only go darker, or lighter. That's plain weird, and really annoying. If i click on any of the houses, that are already painted, the walls go red. I tried to build a house right after I installed my Sims, which was... hmm about 3 days ago, and it was already not working. Do I have to uninstall everything?! If so, I'm not installing it back, because I already have all the stuff and downloads I wanted on it. I hope that's enough information!! Please, help me, I would be glad if you did.


----------



## dungeonguard

Jackiefrost:

I got it to work! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Dracemortari said:


> Forgot to mention that part didnt I? Yeah, the disk is clean. not a scratch or anything on it.


can you try it in a different cd drive? Is there more than 1 disk? I've never used this expansion pack.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

wikerd said:


> Hi everyone,
> I really need help. Somehow, my Sims 2 is having a problem.
> I've asked for help in other websites, but they don't seem to want to help or else they don't know what to do and pretended that they didn't see my post. I hope someone can help me, because I have absolutly no idea, what's wrong with it.
> Ok here's the thing. When I'm tryin' to build something, like, a house, a building, the building tool goes red and instead of making grey walls, it makes red ones. That is alright with me, but the problem is, I can't paint anything over the red. The red wont go away, It'll only go darker, or lighter. That's plain weird, and really annoying. If i click on any of the houses, that are already painted, the walls go red. I tried to build a house right after I installed my Sims, which was... hmm about 3 days ago, and it was already not working. Do I have to uninstall everything?! If so, I'm not installing it back, because I already have all the stuff and downloads I wanted on it. I hope that's enough information!! Please, help me, I would be glad if you did.


My guess is that it's one of the downloads or hacks/mods you have installed.
What video card do you have?


----------



## Dracemortari

Yea, there is more than one disk. But right now I sent the problem one to a friend who should be able to fix it. I have another CD drive but that didnt work either. I should know in a fewe days to a week whats going on with it.


----------



## o.0

*CUSTOM CONTENT HELP*

I am having trouble with custom content. I know about the enabling and what not and objects show up in the game just not hair, clothes, eyes, etc...Can anyone help at all? Ive also tried deleting the download folder and creating a new one and moving stuff back in there but that has failed also. Any help would be great. Thank you.


----------



## mm`as

when I run the game, after "ea games:challenge everything" suddenly appears a table with nonsense written..What's wrong?


----------



## kirsty_180

I have a really annoying problem with Sims 2 Pets version. When ever i go onto any house the walls go red, and nothing wil get rid of them, and even when i click on the neighbourhod the houses stay red. It's really annoying, please help


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Dracemortari said:


> Yea, there is more than one disk. But right now I sent the problem one to a friend who should be able to fix it. I have another CD drive but that didnt work either. I should know in a fewe days to a week whats going on with it.


alright well come back if you need help.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

o.0 said:


> *CUSTOM CONTENT HELP*
> 
> I am having trouble with custom content. I know about the enabling and what not and objects show up in the game just not hair, clothes, eyes, etc...Can anyone help at all? Ive also tried deleting the download folder and creating a new one and moving stuff back in there but that has failed also. Any help would be great. Thank you.


I don't really know of any way to fix this problem, just go over the installation intructions again and make sure you did them right. Sometimes mods just don't work.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mm`as said:


> when I run the game, after "ea games:challenge everything" suddenly appears a table with nonsense written..What's wrong?


Re-install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kirsty_180 said:


> I have a really annoying problem with Sims 2 Pets version. When ever i go onto any house the walls go red, and nothing wil get rid of them, and even when i click on the neighbourhod the houses stay red. It's really annoying, please help


Patch it, then update your graphics card drivers. lemme know if you need help.


----------



## o.0

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I don't really know of any way to fix this problem, just go over the installation intructions again and make sure you did them right. Sometimes mods just don't work.


Thanks I found a way to work around that. I deleted the downloads folder and went to thesims2.com downloaded something from there installed and let it create a downloads folder and dragged myself back over and it worked. Again thanks :up:


----------



## Jess_224

Hi I'm New to this forum and i need help with the sims 2 game.

I recently installed The Sims 2. And when i go to play it i double click the icon and a message appears reading " CD/DVD emulation software has been detected. Please disable all CD/DVD emulation software and restart the game:. This is really frustrating me !
I ha dnero but i just uninstalled it and it still wont work!  HELP! What can i do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

o.0 said:


> Thanks I found a way to work around that. I deleted the downloads folder and went to thesims2.com downloaded something from there installed and let it create a downloads folder and dragged myself back over and it worked. Again thanks :up:


sweet, can you post a link to that so I can tell other people how to fix it?


----------



## o.0

Jackiefrost9 said:


> sweet, can you post a link to that so I can tell other people how to fix it?


http://thesims2.ea.com/exchange/search.php?asset_type=sim&pid=Exchange_sims if this is what you are wanting. You can also open up bodyshop and it creates a downloads folder and it should work. Although I havent tried that route. If you are needing something else let me know.


----------



## Sim2fan

On my new HP portable, dv9232 with Nvidia Go7600, 1 Gig ram, DirectX 10, sims2 crashes when 'making people'. Of course original cd's.
Install goes ok. A (maybe) big point: OS: Vista home premium.
Please help!


----------



## superchick_9458

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I would manually uninstall it and reinstall it all over again. You probably just have some messed up file that won't go away with a normal uninstall.


What do you mean? Uninstall all of the sims 2 or just Family Fun Stuff? I've already tried uninstalling Family Fun Stuff, then reinstalling it but that just deleted everything that i made on there. I don't want to have to create everything all over again. Also, when I go under start, and then programs, then EA, Family Fun Stuff is on there. Another question, whenever i take a video on the sims 2, it comes out all pixely. I tried to change the quality, but that just made it run slower, and the video was still in pixels.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Sim2fan said:


> On my new HP portable, dv9232 with Nvidia Go7600, 1 Gig ram, DirectX 10, sims2 crashes when 'making people'. Of course original cd's.
> Install goes ok. A (maybe) big point: OS: Vista home premium.
> Please help!


I really don't know how the Sims would work with vista, and I don't know if it that's what is causing it. I would just re-install the game, direct x 10, and your graphics card driver.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

superchick_9458 said:


> What do you mean? Uninstall all of the sims 2 or just Family Fun Stuff? I've already tried uninstalling Family Fun Stuff, then reinstalling it but that just deleted everything that i made on there. I don't want to have to create everything all over again. Also, when I go under start, and then programs, then EA, Family Fun Stuff is on there. Another question, whenever i take a video on the sims 2, it comes out all pixely. I tried to change the quality, but that just made it run slower, and the video was still in pixels.


I would uninstall everything, but before you do that let me know your computer's specs.


----------



## Jess_224

Hi I'm New to this forum and i need help with the sims 2 game.

I recently installed The Sims 2. And when i go to play it i double click the icon and a message appears reading " CD/DVD emulation software has been detected. Please disable all CD/DVD emulation software and restart the game:. This is really frustrating me !
I ha dnero but i just uninstalled it and it still wont work! HELP! What can i do?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Jess_224 said:


> Hi I'm New to this forum and i need help with the sims 2 game.
> 
> I recently installed The Sims 2. And when i go to play it i double click the icon and a message appears reading " CD/DVD emulation software has been detected. Please disable all CD/DVD emulation software and restart the game:. This is really frustrating me !
> I ha dnero but i just uninstalled it and it still wont work! HELP! What can i do?


do you have daemon tools or alcohol 120%? do you have any program that can create a virtual cd drive?


----------



## Occisor

Well... when I play the game I can play for like, 5 minutes to 5 hours, until the time freezes, and I have to quit without saving. Only the time freezes, I can use my menu and stuff, and cancel orders to my sims or make new ones. So why don't I save, quit and then go back into the game? because when I try to enter my family after saving while time-freezed, it loads forever. I once went to football practice, and when I came back it was still loading. So I have to save all the time, and quit without saving. irritating.
but now I'm in deep sh*t. I saved, but every time I start using my family, it freezes after 10-15 seconds! no matter what I do!

and it's NOT my graphic card, 'cus the game used to work fine! and all my other games work fine as well! and it's not a glitch in any of the furniture or something. I tried to sell every piece of furniture and wooden piece. I also tried to set all graphics to the lowest and muted all sound. still freezes. please help?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Occisor said:


> Well... when I play the game I can play for like, 5 minutes to 5 hours, until the time freezes, and I have to quit without saving. Only the time freezes, I can use my menu and stuff, and cancel orders to my sims or make new ones. So why don't I save, quit and then go back into the game? because when I try to enter my family after saving while time-freezed, it loads forever. I once went to football practice, and when I came back it was still loading. So I have to save all the time, and quit without saving. irritating.
> but now I'm in deep sh*t. I saved, but every time I start using my family, it freezes after 10-15 seconds! no matter what I do!
> 
> and it's NOT my graphic card, 'cus the game used to work fine! and all my other games work fine as well! and it's not a glitch in any of the furniture or something. I tried to sell every piece of furniture and wooden piece. I also tried to set all graphics to the lowest and muted all sound. still freezes. please help?


Patch it.

A problem like this isn't graphics card related anyway.


----------



## Jess_224

Yeah I had nero but uninstalled it, it did have a virtual image drive but did it get uninstalled when i unininstalld nero?


----------



## cyrilt

Hello
i just go vista premium installed and since then the game is very slow - nearly in slow motion - then keeps crashing after about 20mn playing...not realy crashing but just froze and i have to reboot the pc without saving...
ive got a pentium 4 3.20 ghz with 1024 mb memory, a nvidia geforce 6800 and a creative audigy 2 sz sound card and i did update all the drivers for those...it should be more than enough to run the game...so why does ot happen every time? plzzzz help me!!!


----------



## Occisor

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Patch it.
> 
> A problem like this isn't graphics card related anyway.


I have all patches installed. even the stuff-packs. Guess I have to try uninstalling the game and install it again


----------



## Penalty

I'm really in need of help, I've tried several things to no avail.

I can't play the Sims 2 properly. Whenever i'm in the game the graphics just don't work.

I can't give commands like walking (Or if I can it takes a while to do it.. And most of the time the graphics of that command don't work.. Like if I get him to take a shower it'll probably just zoom in to the tub, shower and then stay naked with the blur there without changing. I can't even walk, the command doesn't show.

I don't know if its a graphic problem entirely or whatever, but the graphics and game play just don't work.

I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, I patched everything up fully including my video card.

My specs are-
-Evga e-Geforce 7600gs
-2.13 core 2 duo
-2gb ram
-Windows media center edition
-600 watt power supply

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? Thanks for any help 

And btw, http://www.zippyvideos.com/8766408936655586/movie000/

Theres a video with some of the graphical problems I get.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Jess_224 said:


> Yeah I had nero but uninstalled it, it did have a virtual image drive but did it get uninstalled when i unininstalld nero?


probably not.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

cyrilt said:


> Hello
> i just go vista premium installed and since then the game is very slow - nearly in slow motion - then keeps crashing after about 20mn playing...not realy crashing but just froze and i have to reboot the pc without saving...
> ive got a pentium 4 3.20 ghz with 1024 mb memory, a nvidia geforce 6800 and a creative audigy 2 sz sound card and i did update all the drivers for those...it should be more than enough to run the game...so why does ot happen every time? plzzzz help me!!!


You probably didn't install the graphics driver correctly, or there is just way too much running in the background. Vista is pretty resource hungry so close all other programs and see if that helps.
When you install your graphics driver again make sure that you remove it and make sure that the driver you are installing is the one for vista.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Occisor said:


> I have all patches installed. even the stuff-packs. Guess I have to try uninstalling the game and install it again


yeah do that and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Penalty said:


> I'm really in need of help, I've tried several things to no avail.
> 
> I can't play the Sims 2 properly. Whenever i'm in the game the graphics just don't work.
> 
> I can't give commands like walking (Or if I can it takes a while to do it.. And most of the time the graphics of that command don't work.. Like if I get him to take a shower it'll probably just zoom in to the tub, shower and then stay naked with the blur there without changing. I can't even walk, the command doesn't show.
> 
> I don't know if its a graphic problem entirely or whatever, but the graphics and game play just don't work.
> 
> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, I patched everything up fully including my video card.
> 
> My specs are-
> -Evga e-Geforce 7600gs
> -2.13 core 2 duo
> -2gb ram
> -Windows media center edition
> -600 watt power supply
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? Thanks for any help
> 
> And btw, http://www.zippyvideos.com/8766408936655586/movie000/
> 
> Theres a video with some of the graphical problems I get.


If you've patched it then I would completely uninstall and install it again. do you have any hacks or downloads?


----------



## Penalty

Already tried uninstalling and reinstalling. At first I had hacks, but then after I reinstalled I didnt install any and it was still pretty messed up.

Is it possible that the CD was missing data without showing an error message, and that data would cause the game to act weird? I can't think of anything else..


----------



## Withun1

Sorry to go off topic but I needed some help with the Sims 2 I just bought. I installed it and when the game ran from disk 1 the graphics came up funny like cut up...I don't know much about computers so am I suppose to do something else or is something wrong?


----------



## Occisor

Jackiefrost9 said:


> yeah do that and let me know how it goes.


Well, the same save still freezes.. I don't know if the others will in the future tho... but atm it seems like nothing 's changed :\


----------



## mybabybass

I don't know if this has been asked on this thread (to lazy to go through every post) adn i may have asked before but i got deleted but i have just reinstalled the sims to and it comes up with a message saying " you are running the wrong version of the sims to please insert version h (or ) version oe ".

Thanks


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Penalty said:


> Already tried uninstalling and reinstalling. At first I had hacks, but then after I reinstalled I didnt install any and it was still pretty messed up.
> 
> Is it possible that the CD was missing data without showing an error message, and that data would cause the game to act weird? I can't think of anything else..


google "manually uninstall the sims 2" and do it. Then re-install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Withun1 said:


> Sorry to go off topic but I needed some help with the Sims 2 I just bought. I installed it and when the game ran from disk 1 the graphics came up funny like cut up...I don't know much about computers so am I suppose to do something else or is something wrong?


You're not off topic, this is the sims 2 thread so you're right on.

Try this:
First download this but do not install it:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html
Right click on "my computer" and click manage.
click device manager.
click the plus next to display adapters.
right click on everything under that and select uninstall.
Reboot.
Now install the file I had you download.
reboot.

see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Occisor said:


> Well, the same save still freezes.. I don't know if the others will in the future tho... but atm it seems like nothing 's changed :\


is it just that one saved game?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mybabybass said:


> I don't know if this has been asked on this thread (to lazy to go through every post) adn i may have asked before but i got deleted but i have just reinstalled the sims to and it comes up with a message saying " you are running the wrong version of the sims to please insert version h (or ) version oe ".
> 
> Thanks


What was your previous account name?


----------



## Penalty

Nevermind! It turns out my game was just corrupted somehow. I got a new copy and it seems to work wonderfly! I suppose it was just missing some files during install or somethings, since it didnt get any error saying so.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## superchick_9458

Jackiefrost9 said:


> I would uninstall everything, but before you do that let me know your computer's specs.


Um, Specs? I'm not really a computer expert or anything, sorry. Ok, if I'm gonna uninstall everything, how do I make a backup cd so I don't lose all of my families on there again?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

superchick_9458 said:


> Um, Specs? I'm not really a computer expert or anything, sorry. Ok, if I'm gonna uninstall everything, how do I make a backup cd so I don't lose all of my families on there again?


Video card and cpu.
go to start, run and type in dxdiag
it will tell you there.


----------



## Withun1

Thanks JackieFrost9 I fixed it


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Withun1 said:


> Thanks JackieFrost9 I fixed it


Good deal.
Hope you stick around and check out the rest of the forum.


----------



## mybabybass

Jackiefrost9 said:


> What was your previous account name?


 it was always mybabybass i asked the other day but lost the thread,do you know how to fix it ?


----------



## The Sims 2 newb

My sims 2 runs slow. I dont know if its the video card or not im running a GeForce FX 5200 it's old but my 7800GSOC is on the way. I overclocked the video card a bit its running i believe 350 and 400 i used riva tuner. I also have 512mb of generic ram but i have 2gb of ocz gold ram on the way. anyone help me or will the stuff i ordered solve the problem.


----------



## chekku

I'm having the same problem it seems as quite a few people.

My game takes forever to load. I let it load for 30minutes before I finally got fed up and restarted my pc. I'm not sure if it's because my computer is too crappy to run it... or my downloads folder is too big. Currently it's about 700MB. 
It loaded fine when I just had the original Sims 2 but after I installed all the EP's up to Open For Business it started to load really slow.

Do you think it would work if I got more ram? Or is it something else?

My pc specs:

Windows XP
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4CPU 1.70GHz
Memory: 256MB ram

btw... it always seems to get stuck loading at, "Preparing Bacon for Transporation Home" 
or something like that.


----------



## katiet_13

This is a very recent problem that I can't figure out because it has NEVER happened before.

I've been playing the Sims 2 since the first one came out, and never have I had a problem like this, regardless of new expansion packs being installed and such. But now, I had noticed a problem. When I record videos in the game, the sound is completely screwed up when I watch them later. It just sounds loud and distorted, and you can very faintly make out what the real sound was amongst all the noise. It's really irritating, and I've fiddled around with in-game video and sound settings, and nothing seems to be helping. I am positive that it has nothing to do with my graphics card or anything else. because like I said, this has never happened before and nothing has changed about my computer since then, except a problem that was fixed in the summer. The last expansion pack I installed was Open for Business, so could it be a problem with that?  

One more thing. My friend and I have noticed that sometimes, our Sims get transparent horizontal lines going through them. We believe it's a problem with custom content, since mine went away for a while until I downloaded a few new custom content items. I just want to be sure of what's really going on, and it if it's due to custom content, what I can do to fix it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

mybabybass said:


> it was always mybabybass i asked the other day but lost the thread,do you know how to fix it ?


Did you switch copies of the sims sometime?
I would do a manual uninstall (google manually uninstall the sims 2) and then re install it.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

The Sims 2 newb said:


> My sims 2 runs slow. I dont know if its the video card or not im running a GeForce FX 5200 it's old but my 7800GSOC is on the way. I overclocked the video card a bit its running i believe 350 and 400 i used riva tuner. I also have 512mb of generic ram but i have 2gb of ocz gold ram on the way. anyone help me or will the stuff i ordered solve the problem.


What you ordered should solve the problem. What the rest of your system's specs?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

chekku said:


> I'm having the same problem it seems as quite a few people.
> 
> My game takes forever to load. I let it load for 30minutes before I finally got fed up and restarted my pc. I'm not sure if it's because my computer is too crappy to run it... or my downloads folder is too big. Currently it's about 700MB.
> It loaded fine when I just had the original Sims 2 but after I installed all the EP's up to Open For Business it started to load really slow.
> 
> Do you think it would work if I got more ram? Or is it something else?
> 
> My pc specs:
> 
> Windows XP
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4CPU 1.70GHz
> Memory: 256MB ram
> 
> btw... it always seems to get stuck loading at, "Preparing Bacon for Transporation Home"
> or something like that.


It's probably just your computer. As each expansion pack comes out the graphics get better and it has more files to load. The large downloads folder is probably contributing to it as well.
You know, for about 600 bucks you can get a really nice computer.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

katiet_13 said:


> This is a very recent problem that I can't figure out because it has NEVER happened before.
> 
> I've been playing the Sims 2 since the first one came out, and never have I had a problem like this, regardless of new expansion packs being installed and such. But now, I had noticed a problem. When I record videos in the game, the sound is completely screwed up when I watch them later. It just sounds loud and distorted, and you can very faintly make out what the real sound was amongst all the noise. It's really irritating, and I've fiddled around with in-game video and sound settings, and nothing seems to be helping. I am positive that it has nothing to do with my graphics card or anything else. because like I said, this has never happened before and nothing has changed about my computer since then, except a problem that was fixed in the summer. The last expansion pack I installed was Open for Business, so could it be a problem with that?
> 
> One more thing. My friend and I have noticed that sometimes, our Sims get transparent horizontal lines going through them. We believe it's a problem with custom content, since mine went away for a while until I downloaded a few new custom content items. I just want to be sure of what's really going on, and it if it's due to custom content, what I can do to fix it.


The sound could be caused by a number of different things. Lack of system resources, bad sound recording device, some setting got switched. I really don't know where to begin with that one.
That second problem is most likely a video card thing. Updating your video driver may fix it. Or it could be a custom content thing.


----------



## superchick_9458

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Video card and cpu.
> go to start, run and type in dxdiag
> it will tell you there.


For the video card, it says : ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
My computer is a 2005 Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop.


----------



## mybabybass

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Did you switch copies of the sims sometime?
> I would do a manual uninstall (google manually uninstall the sims 2) and then re install it.[/QUOTE
> 
> i don't switch copies but i'll try maually uninstalling.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Occisor

Jackiefrost9 said:


> is it just that one saved game?


Well, it happened from time to time on every save, but on this save it froze every time after 10-15 seconds.
I don't know if I have the same problem with other saves now that I've reinstalled the game, but that one save still freezes after 10-15 seconds.


----------



## Jackiefrost9

Occisor said:


> Well, it happened from time to time on every save, but on this save it froze every time after 10-15 seconds.
> I don't know if I have the same problem with other saves now that I've reinstalled the game, but that one save still freezes after 10-15 seconds.


Do you have any downloaded objects in that one house?


----------



## superchick_9458

superchick_9458 said:


> For the video card, it says : ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
> My computer is a 2005 Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop.


Is that all or do you need more info?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

superchick_9458 said:


> For the video card, it says : ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300
> My computer is a 2005 Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop.


Alright, remind me again of everything you've tried so far


----------



## superchick_9458

I've contacted EA, and they haven't helped whatsoever. I've tried reinstalling Family Fun Stuff, that didn't work. I've reinstalled Pets, that didn't work. I've gotten scanned my computer for any viruses and there were none, and I have gotten rid of all the custom content, and that hasn't helped. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

superchick_9458 said:


> I've contacted EA, and they haven't helped whatsoever. I've tried reinstalling Family Fun Stuff, that didn't work. I've reinstalled Pets, that didn't work. I've gotten scanned my computer for any viruses and there were none, and I have gotten rid of all the custom content, and that hasn't helped. Any suggestions?


manually uninstall it all and then re-install everything.
use this link:
http://groups.msn.com/TheSims2Database/manuallyunistallingsims2.msnw

When you install the expansions again, install them in the order in which they came out.


----------



## superchick_9458

Ok. The people at EA told me to do that, but they gave me this whole procedure because the files might be corrupt, and the had me delete the uninstall file before I could uninstall it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jackiefrost9

superchick_9458 said:


> Ok. The people at EA told me to do that, but they gave me this whole procedure because the files might be corrupt, and the had me delete the uninstall file before I could uninstall it. Any suggestions?


The link I gave you tells you how to manually uninstall it. you don't need any uninstall file. Please read everything word for word and do one thing at a time, I'm not responsible if you destroy your registry during that step.


----------



## kano71

Umm...why cant i select the ground in the sims 2? i hav alot of cc!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

kano71 said:


> Umm...why cant i select the ground in the sims 2? i hav alot of cc!


Come again? be a little more descriptive and don't abbreviate.


----------



## footballlegend36

right, i know you answered this earlier, with buy the disk instead of downloading it, well, I bought the disk and my sims 2 software will not allow me to use build mode. taking into consideration that this game was bought in indonesia, i was wondering if there was any other advice you could give me!


----------



## Jackiefrost9

footballlegend36 said:


> right, i know you answered this earlier, with buy the disk instead of downloading it, well, I bought the disk and my sims 2 software will not allow me to use build mode. taking into consideration that this game was bought in indonesia, i was wondering if there was any other advice you could give me!


Foreign copies seem to have a lot of problems, I'm not sure where to begin, you could try to patch it or reinstall.


----------



## oliviabolivia

Jackiefrost9 said:


> clean the disk. are there many scratches on it?
> you might want to get a new hard drive just for extra space, you are running very low


Hi, I am installing my legal sims 2 on my new computer. It is a Dell, but my old computer was a dell also! They are virtually the same model, except that this new one has Windows Vista on 
it. 
At 0% I am getting the *TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package* message. I figured the disc was damaged, but it looks fine, I take pretty good care of my discs. But it is quite old.
Bought about a year and a half ago. 
I really dont want to buy a new copy. I will if i have to though, I miss my babies!
Anything I can do? I've already tried again and again to copy the discs onto my hard drive and install manually. It stopped at the "compressed" folder and even when i tried to get inside to transfer those filed there were more errors.


----------



## ZEUS_GB

oliviabolivia said:


> Hi, I am installing my legal sims 2 on my new computer. It is a Dell, but my old computer was a dell also! They are virtually the same model, except that this new one has Windows Vista on
> it.
> At 0% I am getting the *TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package* message. I figured the disc was damaged, but it looks fine, I take pretty good care of my discs. But it is quite old.
> Bought about a year and a half ago.
> I really dont want to buy a new copy. I will if i have to though, I miss my babies!
> Anything I can do? I've already tried again and again to copy the discs onto my hard drive and install manually. It stopped at the "compressed" folder and even when i tried to get inside to transfer those filed there were more errors.


If you have another drive try installing the game using that. Otherwise try changing the transfer mode of your CD/DVD drive to PIO mode only.


----------



## maharini87

In my game, the swimming pools look all washed out (see pics), and it often crashes, restarting my computer with a bluescreen error reading "device driver nv4_disp.dll stuck in infinite loop"...all my drivers are up to date, and I put my PC through a stress test to see if a component might be failing, but it made 2,500 passes over a 12-hour period without any errors. I uninstalled and reinstalled the game plus expansions in order: I have Uni, NL, O4B, FamilyFun, Glamour and Pets, and all are legitimate/patched. I do not have any custom content. When I run just the base game, the pools don't look weird, but as soon as I install an expansion pack they get washed out. Please help me. This PC is brand new and I built it specifically to play TS2.









*View From Neighborhood*








*View On Lot*


----------



## superchick_9458

Ok, I got them all uninstalled, and I'm waiting for my friend to give me back all of my expansions, I'll tell you the results soon.


----------



## superchick_9458

Ok, I got them all uninstalled, and I'm waiting for my friend to give me back all of my expansions, I'll tell you the results soon.


----------



## Laura5489

Hello I have a really QUEER problem. With the Sims. 

I've had TS2 for about 18 months, with a couple of problems that have been sorted with patches. I got University about 6 months ago or so, and there wasn't much of a problem, except that it was really sllooowwwww. But then we got some more memory, which made it run fairly fast. HOWEVER since purchasing the memory, TS2 has insisted on shutting down the computer every time I try and save it, or if I leave it on the neighbourhood page for too long, or sometimes just randomly. The weirdest thing is that when I switch the computer back on again there are no error messages. Today I tried re-installing it, but to no avail. The problem has persisted. I haven't got any custom content, and the new memory is apparently fine according to memory-test-diagnostic-things. 

I know it's probably really annoying that I don't know much about the specs of my pc - it's about 6 years old, Packard Bell, pentium 4, XP (I'm just listing all the labels I can see on it). I think it's now got 764GB and I don't think the ram is very good but I couldn't tell you. Probably about 80, but that's an arbitrary number. Anyway, I don't think that's really very relevant because it's always had that and the problem is since the new memory has appeared.

Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thank you for your wisdom.

p.s. sorry Superchick that I can't advise. But building your own computer sounds very impressive. Good work.


----------



## MCRxLover

There is only ONE problem with my Sims 2 game but it's so annoying that I just NEED to fix it. Whenever I play, everything is great but then it randomly freezes [at the worst times like when I'm about to save or I haven't saved in a while] after it's frozen for a while it spazzes out and starts making these loud beeping noices and doesn't stop until I shut my computer down. I've noticed that whenever I get a new pet like a cat, dog, bird, guinnea pig [because I have the pets expansion pack] it does this freezing thing A LOT more so I can't even enjoy having pets! I finally just stopped having pets because it gets messed up so much! Same with whenever I'm at my store [I have open for business] it also does it A LOT. Please does anybody know how to fix it I would like to play my game with pets and with shops but this freezing problem is so bad it's just not worth it. I have a brand new computer with loads of space so I don't know what's wrong! HELP!


----------



## Occisor

Jackiefrost9 said:


> Do you have any downloaded objects in that one house?


nope


----------



## trndsplyr

Sorry for the double post- I realized I posted on the wrong area...so I am re-doing it over here....

Before anyone burns me at the stake-I purchased my game legally...
I purchased Sims 2 yesterday at Best Buy. I am trying to install, but the registration code is said to be on the back of the CD cover. Well, mine came as 4 CD in a DVD case. I have searched everywhere and cannot find the number. I have read on other forums that it is located on the cardboard-but mine didn't come with that either....Please help, I am extremly frustrated and want to play!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Zapno

For some reason my sims 2 will not complete the download on my laptop. It has the transfer file error occur quite often. Earlyer, it worked on my pc. I doubt the game is busted, because I've had it for less than a week. Even when I installed it on my pc it had the transfer file error many times, and I had to go through the installation three times before it worked. Anyone know what my problem is, and/or how to fix it?

EDIT: Damn, now it never gets transfer file errors, but whenever it reaches 23% and it asks me to switch disks it completely stops loading.


----------



## maharini87

Laura5489 said:


> Hello I have a really QUEER problem. With the Sims.
> 
> I've had TS2 for about 18 months, with a couple of problems that have been sorted with patches. I got University about 6 months ago or so, and there wasn't much of a problem, except that it was really sllooowwwww. But then we got some more memory, which made it run fairly fast. HOWEVER since purchasing the memory, TS2 has insisted on shutting down the computer every time I try and save it, or if I leave it on the neighbourhood page for too long, or sometimes just randomly. The weirdest thing is that when I switch the computer back on again there are no error messages. Today I tried re-installing it, but to no avail. The problem has persisted. I haven't got any custom content, and the new memory is apparently fine according to memory-test-diagnostic-things.
> 
> I know it's probably really annoying that I don't know much about the specs of my pc - it's about 6 years old, Packard Bell, pentium 4, XP (I'm just listing all the labels I can see on it). I think it's now got 764GB and I don't think the ram is very good but I couldn't tell you. Probably about 80, but that's an arbitrary number. Anyway, I don't think that's really very relevant because it's always had that and the problem is since the new memory has appeared.
> 
> Any and all suggestions are welcome. Thank you for your wisdom.
> 
> p.s. sorry Superchick that I can't advise. But building your own computer sounds very impressive. Good work.


Hey, if the comment about building the PC was directed at me, thanks But I guess I did not build it very well seeing as TS2 wont work, lol.
PS
Some motherboards can be finicky about RAM. Did you check your computer manual to make sure the type of RAM is supported by your motherboard? Is it the same type as the RAM you already had (modules from the same brand/company work best together).


----------



## s13_jesse

hi. i am new to this site.
Q:when i play the sims 2 and my sim is at work and when he gets to his home. and if he gets a promotion the game freezes within 5 seconds. if i dont get a promotion the game works fine. i forgot to mention that i have two people living in my home. only one of them freezes when gettting a promotion. so whack.
thanks in advance.


----------



## superchick_9458

s13_jesse said:


> hi. i am new to this site.
> Q:when i play the sims 2 and my sim is at work and when he gets to his home. and if he gets a promotion the game freezes within 5 seconds. if i dont get a promotion the game works fine. i forgot to mention that i have two people living in my home. only one of them freezes when gettting a promotion. so whack.
> thanks in advance.


Well, I'm no expert, but maybe it's just the sim. Have you tried it on other families or just that family?


----------



## s13_jesse

yeah my friend has a sim in another house. (on my computer) and his did the same thing. thanks


----------



## Yamosama

Whenever i play The sims 2 on this computer the sims faces don not appear in the little boxes to switch to another sim. Also when i make a new family the "group photo" never comes up.

I'm thinking that this may be somethign with Directx9, but i do have it .

What is causeing this?

Oh yeah also when i play on my other computer everything comes up fine, so it must be this comeputer, correct?


----------



## superchick_9458

Ok, now my computers messing up for the third time. Ok, I'll be in create-a-sim mode and when i create someone, it will either go fast and work fine, or it will go really really slow and the clothing will be in the right shape, but its all black and the only normal thing is the background and the face and hair. I'm currently downloading patches to see if that changes, but so far, nothing is working. Any help?


----------



## Crack_1

Well, does somebody know this problem (see attached thumbnails)? And when I try to make a new family the game crash. Also when you wanna take a look in the mirror for new hair the game crash
I already install the newest driver. System: Ati 800 x, 1 Gb Ram.


----------



## maspar

Hi all, 

I was just wondering if anyone might know what causes the following error while playing the Sims 2: 

"The application has crashed. The application will now terminate." 

I have three expansions installed, Seasons, Pets & Open for Business. 

I've got a gig of RAM, a Geforce 7600gt vid card & a AM2 3800+ CPU. Heaps of harddrive space too. Around 50gigs.

I've tried closing all background aplications to fix the problem, trying to free up space (although the game should run fine on 1gig) but it still happens.

I should also add that I have no custom content, and the game ran fine for about 2 months before this started happening in the last month or so.

Any thoughts? 

Thanks for reading! 
~Maspar


----------



## pinay123

i installed the sims 2 a while ago. my brother restarted his whole computer adn now it wont install. it says theres a file transer problem with the globalcatbin package from th emedia.when i insert disc number 3 it stops its installin at 70% and that message comes up. i let my cousin borrow my sims 2 and it installed perfectly in her laptop.!!! HELP ASAP!! cuz i got the sims 2 seasons and i want to play it!!!


----------



## Giltrap

I have an awning thing on one of my houses and I can't get rid of it. I've tried a bunch of stuff but none of it worked. Is there a way of getting rid of it outside the game or something?

I don't want to move the family as their house is really good, even though it won't do what it's told. :down: 

I have the following expansion packs:
Open For Business
University

Thanks for any help.


----------



## CRZY101

CoasterFreak said:


> Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."
> 
> A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play.


I'm having that problem but...when it comes to the step of Video Adapters...It doesn't say that on my computer none of them say that...can u give me an example of what the code thing would look like???...Just an FYI this is the thing u posted...

Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play.


----------



## CRZY101

Guns don't kill ppl...I kill ppl...JK...that line was from a movie but I don't remember I think it was...



CoasterFreak said:


> Thanx
> 
> I like your idea. But it was hard enough for me to pull most of this from my memory...lol
> 
> BTW: People that shoot people with Guns cause death which in turn kills people. :up:


----------



## STARYNIGHT

I've been trying to download the Sims 2 for the past four days!! Everytime I get to the second CD at 25% it says a problem occured when trying to transfer the file TSData/Res/Sims3D/Sims09.package from the media. You can either retry or cancel the installation. I've tryed cleaning the CD's and I've also tryed installing it manually but when I try to install it manually it says to enter CD 2, and when I do it doesn't work!! I don't understand how come it isn't working, I've had the CD for about a year and it has worked fine before. I uninstalled it a few months ago and now it won't install again!! HELP!!!!


----------



## CRZY101

The problem is the windows vista...games and stuff won't work w/it so it's a good idea not to get vista right away u should wait a year and then get it so they can work out all the problems...printers won't work w/it and games and stuff won't either.



oliviabolivia said:


> Hi, I am installing my legal sims 2 on my new computer. It is a Dell, but my old computer was a dell also! They are virtually the same model, except that this new one has Windows Vista on
> it.
> At 0% I am getting the *TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package* message. I figured the disc was damaged, but it looks fine, I take pretty good care of my discs. But it is quite old.
> Bought about a year and a half ago.
> I really dont want to buy a new copy. I will if i have to though, I miss my babies!
> Anything I can do? I've already tried again and again to copy the discs onto my hard drive and install manually. It stopped at the "compressed" folder and even when i tried to get inside to transfer those filed there were more errors.


----------



## Sakira80

I have downloaded a lot of objects, clothing, etc. MOST work. I am trying to clean up/out my DL folder. Is there a program or way to know what exactly is in that folder besides files with names written in gibberish??


----------



## s13_jesse

Q:when i play the sims 2 and my sim is at work and when he gets to his home. and if he gets a promotion the game freezes within 5 seconds. if i dont get a promotion the game works fine. i forgot to mention that i have two people living in my home. only one of them freezes when gettting a promotion or demotion. HELP!!!


----------



## superchick_9458

Allright, no more problems!!! Yay!!! But, this is not a problem, but whenever I take a video, it comes out all pixely and such. I can't see anything, its all blurry. I've had it set to something before where it would take a clear video, but I forgot, anyone know what it is?


----------



## superchick_9458

Giltrap said:


> I have an awning thing on one of my houses and I can't get rid of it. I've tried a bunch of stuff but none of it worked. Is there a way of getting rid of it outside the game or something?
> 
> I don't want to move the family as their house is really good, even though it won't do what it's told. :down:
> 
> I have the following expansion packs:
> Open For Business
> University
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Mine was doing that once as well. I can't really remember what I did. If I remember, I'll be sure to tell you.


----------



## Humole

Hey, I've just installed my legal copy of The Sims 2, and when I try to play after the splash screen, the computer takes some time and finally it shows me the typical error screen "an error has been encountered" then I uninstalled it and downloaded another The Sims 2,installed and used an mini-image to play and the same thing happens,What should I do???
Humole


----------



## hobbescs

After reading various posts it looked like the answer was to update the game with a patch, but after I downlaoded it and tried to run the update, it said my game was already updated. My son still can't save his game unless he's logged in as an admin user. Is there a different update? Thanks!!


----------



## Giltrap

superchick_9458 said:


> Mine was doing that once as well. I can't really remember what I did. If I remember, I'll be sure to tell you.


I've sorted it, I just went to neigborhood and then went back in the lot. It was still showing the awning even though it wasn't "there", it stopped showing the awning after I re-loaded the lot.

Oh well, at least now everybody knows what to do :up:

Thanks anyway


----------



## hobbescs

My son had been unable to save his game for Sims 2 unless he was using my Admin account in Vista. To work around it I had to uninstall Sims 2 and any expansion packs. Change his account to an Admin account. Log in as him and then install Sims 2 and any expansion packs. Then change his account type back to a standard user. Now he can log in and play, everything works great, and I don't have to worry about my pc! Hopefully this can help others in the future.


----------



## Sakira80

I have downloaded a lot of objects, clothing, etc. MOST work. I am trying to clean up/out my DL folder. Is there a program or way to know what exactly is in that folder besides files with names written in gibberish??


----------



## DucksGoQuack

Ok heres the story.

My sister got this new computer and we installed Sims 2, University, Nightlife, Open for Buisness and Pets, and they all worked fine. We've had them installed since before Christmas. Well about three/four days ago, I bought the new Sims Expansion (Seasons), and the new EA Game, Sims Life Stories. We installed Seasons and it worked fine. Then we installed Sims Stories, and it worked fine, but when we went back to play regular Sims 2, it came up like the Sims Stories, and we couldn't click anything. 

We had to uninstall all the games, but now they won't reinstall properly. Sims 2 installs and we can play, but when we install a expansion, if we go to play it, a box comes up saying the expansion (Sims 2 University) at the top, with a red X, and nothing else. We have tried deleting everything from the registry, but still nothing. Do you have any idea as to what we can do?? Please we are completely depressed!


----------



## icelily

Hi,

Problem 1: I downloaded a couple of those packages you can add to the sims games (new hairstyles, clothes, etc.). I would say about 75% of it works, and the other 25% is comeplete rubbish. The problem is I don't know what works and what doesn't. Is there anyway to fix this?

Problem 2: I noticed that after downloading a new sim character and installing them into the game that I cannot get into the "create a sim" portion. When I click on it, the loading page comes on, and about halfway through a messages comes on telling me: "The application has crashed. The application must close now." This is the only time this has happened to me, and I've been creating sims fine before. I even deleted the new character and see if that works, and it hasn't. HELP!


----------



## BB06

Hi all...this is kind of long so please bare with me...I have TS2, NL, UNI, OFB, GLS, PETS, and SEASONS. Before I got seasons I would try to load my Pets bodyshop. After it would load it would automatically crash and restart my computer. I searched all of the sims 2 websites for a possible solution, but the only thing that would come up would be something dealing with a fault in my power supply?? I took my computer down to best buy and had a member of the Geek Squad check my computer. He checked it and everything seemed fine. I met all of the system requirements, and he said that a power supply would not cause my computer to restart itself so it had to be something dealing with my video card. I have the

*Nvidia GeForce 6200 oc 256MB DDR*

My driver was last updated 8/11/2006, and I have the latest DirectX. I tested it (bodyshop) again today after I reinstalled all of my ep's except for seasons. Again it crashed and restarted my computer before I could press anything in bodyshop.
*::::by the way I have no downloads, saved sims, or collections installed:::::*
After the computer reloaded I recieved an error message stating that windows has encountered a serious error (something like that I can't remember exactly what it said) but I decided to click send error report and it took me to this:

*Follow these steps to solve the problem with a video device driver

You received this message because a device driver installed on your computer caused the Windows operating system to stop unexpectedly. This type of error is referred to as a "stop error." A stop error requires you to restart your computer.

Solution

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are two options you can use to try to fix the problem. If the first option doesn't work, then try the second.

Option 1: Install the most current device driver for your video card

Go to the Microsoft Update website to see if there are any updated drivers for your video card. If there are any drivers listed, you should install them. 
If there are no updated drivers listed at Microsoft Update, and you know the manufacturer of the video card, contact the card manufacturer's product support service for assistance. 
If there are no updated drivers at Microsoft Update, you don't know the name of the manufacturer of the video card, and you need more help diagnosing and resolving this problem, contact your computer manufacturer's product support service. 
Option 2: Manually decrease Hardware Acceleration for your video adapter

This procedure prevents the display device driver from programming the hardware incorrectly, but you might lose some display functionality and performance. Although you can increase the hardware acceleration settings higher than None to regain functionality and performance, these settings increase the chance that the issue will occur again. For maximum stability, leave hardware acceleration turned off.

Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Display. 
Click the Settings tab, and then click Advanced. 
Click the Troubleshoot tab, move the Hardware Acceleration slider to None, and then clear the Enable Write Combining check box. 
Click OK, and then click OK. Note: This procedure prevents the display driver from programming the hardware incorrectly, but you may lose some display functionality and performance.

Technical Information 
Error Message: STOP 0x000000EA THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER (Q293078) *

I don't understand how it could be my video driver if it's already been updated and I've even patched the game...


----------



## Reota

I have the sims 2 (no expansions) and all my sims stay and in an upstairs room and will not leave. I do not know what to do. Can someone please give me some ideas? and, yes my computer meets the requrements


----------



## ladiebrowneyez

i have 3 problems...

1) i just uninstalled my sims2 game and when i tried to install it
back on to the computer it wont work...its like...

the screen when you have to choose (english or spanish) pops up i chose english
and then clicked next the screen disappeared and nuthin happen
but if i press a certain button it ask me if i wanna (cancel the sims2 installation process)
and i couldnt even see anything installing

2) how come when it was installed that was day befor yesterday
and i played the sims2 after like 20 mins or so the computer
goes to sleep i ask people on yahoo why it does that they said
its probly just the computer and its on sleep mode so i went
to properties and all of that stuff and turned sleep mode 
off on everything but my computer still falls asleep when i play the sims2
even when its not in sleep mode and that only happen when i play the sims2 game..

3) when i download stuff for my sims game from modthesims and when i see
stuff i like i be like on this downloading frenzy so i download allllllllot of stuff
and at a certain point everything goes just fine and then when i got to download
some more and then play the game its says (sumthin sumthin sumthin terminated)
and shuts outta the game...

now it jus wont install anymore...

help please!!!!
and yes my computer always did and still
does meets the requirements for the sims2


----------



## maharini87

BB06 said:


> Hi all...this is kind of long so please bare with me...I have TS2, NL, UNI, OFB, GLS, PETS, and SEASONS. Before I got seasons I would try to load my Pets bodyshop. After it would load it would automatically crash and restart my computer. I searched all of the sims 2 websites for a possible solution, but the only thing that would come up would be something dealing with a fault in my power supply?? I took my computer down to best buy and had a member of the Geek Squad check my computer. He checked it and everything seemed fine. I met all of the system requirements, and he said that a power supply would not cause my computer to restart itself so it had to be something dealing with my video card. I have the
> 
> *Nvidia GeForce 6200 oc 256MB DDR*
> 
> My driver was last updated 8/11/2006, and I have the latest DirectX. I tested it (bodyshop) again today after I reinstalled all of my ep's except for seasons. Again it crashed and restarted my computer before I could press anything in bodyshop.
> *::::by the way I have no downloads, saved sims, or collections installed:::::*
> After the computer reloaded I recieved an error message stating that windows has encountered a serious error (something like that I can't remember exactly what it said) but I decided to click send error report and it took me to this:
> 
> *Follow these steps to solve the problem with a video device driver
> 
> You received this message because a device driver installed on your computer caused the Windows operating system to stop unexpectedly. This type of error is referred to as a "stop error." A stop error requires you to restart your computer.
> 
> Solution
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> There are two options you can use to try to fix the problem. If the first option doesn't work, then try the second.
> 
> Option 1: Install the most current device driver for your video card
> 
> Go to the Microsoft Update website to see if there are any updated drivers for your video card. If there are any drivers listed, you should install them.
> If there are no updated drivers listed at Microsoft Update, and you know the manufacturer of the video card, contact the card manufacturer's product support service for assistance.
> If there are no updated drivers at Microsoft Update, you don't know the name of the manufacturer of the video card, and you need more help diagnosing and resolving this problem, contact your computer manufacturer's product support service.
> Option 2: Manually decrease Hardware Acceleration for your video adapter
> 
> This procedure prevents the display device driver from programming the hardware incorrectly, but you might lose some display functionality and performance. Although you can increase the hardware acceleration settings higher than None to regain functionality and performance, these settings increase the chance that the issue will occur again. For maximum stability, leave hardware acceleration turned off.
> 
> Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Display.
> Click the Settings tab, and then click Advanced.
> Click the Troubleshoot tab, move the Hardware Acceleration slider to None, and then clear the Enable Write Combining check box.
> Click OK, and then click OK. Note: This procedure prevents the display driver from programming the hardware incorrectly, but you may lose some display functionality and performance.
> 
> Technical Information
> Error Message: STOP 0x000000EA THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER (Q293078) *
> 
> I don't understand how it could be my video driver if it's already been updated and I've even patched the game...


I've been dealing with THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM for a couple months leading me to reformat a couple times, get a new power supply, another stick of memory, extra case cooling...all a waste of my money! Although my system's sweeter now The problem is that the 6200 is a crappy video card, EA even admits this in the notes embedded within the Graphics Rules.sgr of Seasons (program files/EA Games/Seasons/TSData/Res). You can open it with notepad,and have a look...it says the 6200 performed poorly in pre-release tests, which is why Seasons automatically lowered all my settings when I installed it. I had to manually edit this file to raise them. So in short, *get a new graphics card.* I'm going with the x1650pro by Asus, the same maker as my mobo b/c I read a lot of forums about Nv7 series locking up and crashing as well, and I have an AMD mobo so I'm hoping an ATI card will play well with it Good luck with this, I know it's frustrating. Let me know how things go, and if you find any other fixes!


----------



## icelily

ladiebrowneyez said:


> i have 3 problems...
> 
> 1) i just uninstalled my sims2 game and when i tried to install it
> back on to the computer it wont work...its like...
> 
> the screen when you have to choose (english or spanish) pops up i chose english
> and then clicked next the screen disappeared and nuthin happen
> but if i press a certain button it ask me if i wanna (cancel the sims2 installation process)
> and i couldnt even see anything installing
> 
> 2) how come when it was installed that was day befor yesterday
> and i played the sims2 after like 20 mins or so the computer
> goes to sleep i ask people on yahoo why it does that they said
> its probly just the computer and its on sleep mode so i went
> to properties and all of that stuff and turned sleep mode
> off on everything but my computer still falls asleep when i play the sims2
> even when its not in sleep mode and that only happen when i play the sims2 game..
> 
> 3) when i download stuff for my sims game from modthesims and when i see
> stuff i like i be like on this downloading frenzy so i download allllllllot of stuff
> and at a certain point everything goes just fine and then when i got to download
> some more and then play the game its says (sumthin sumthin sumthin terminated)
> and shuts outta the game...
> 
> now it jus wont install anymore...
> 
> help please!!!!
> and yes my computer always did and still
> does meets the requirements for the sims2


Hi, 
I had the exact same problems, and I found an excellent solution on thesims2.com. I don't really remember the website, but if you go on the official sims website, and then go to the "Techincal Help" Section, you'll find it there. Let me see how I can help with your own problems.

1. If you want to install the game again without ANY problems, you have to do it MANUALLY. I had to do this, and when I did it I installed it again and the game was purring like a kitten. Okay, first you need to backup your registry keys so that when you install it again, you have your key to actually install. If you are using Windows: 
-Click on the Start button.
-Click on Run.
-Type regedit into the text field and then click OK.
-Next, you will have to get to the menu for backing up the registry. 
-For Windows 2000/XP, click on File at the top of the window, and then click Export. For Windows 98/ME, click on Registry at the top of the window, and then click Export Registry File.
-Select All as the Export Range.
-Name the backup file and choose a location to save it. The Desktop is recommended as it is an easy to find location.
-Click Save and a backup of the registry will be saved to the chosen location. If you need to restore this data for any reason, just double-click on the file.
-Once you are back at the Registry Editor window, focus only on the left pane of the window. This is the pane that we will be working in.
-Click on the plus sign next to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE.
-Click on the plus sign next to SOFTWARE.
-Click on the plus sign next to EA GAMES.
-Right-click on the folder named The Sims 2 and choose Delete.
-Repeat step 12 for any Sims 2 expansions listed.
-Click on the plus sign next to Microsoft.
-Click on the plus sign next to Windows.
-Click on the plus sign next to CurrentVersion.
-Click on the plus sign next to Uninstall.
-Right-click on any of the following folders that you find and choose Delete to remove them. 
{40C03514-89C3-41BA-0090-3B440256DB87} - for The Sims 2 DVD version.
{8AB8D458-939E-403F-0097-9BA1C1F013D5} - for The Sims 2 CD version.
{6E7DD182-9FC6-4651-0095-2E666CC6AF35} - for The Sims 2 UK/European version.
{8FD3F4BA-A4A6-4380-00A6-CC6853AB2DC2} - for University.
{F7529650-B9DB-481B-0089-A2AC3C2821C1} - for Nightlife.
{7B3577F5-1D82-4C9B-008B-69D026FD8BCA} - for Open for Business.
-Close the window.
-Click on the Start button.
-Click on Run.
-Type C:\Program Files\EA GAMES into the text box and click OK.
-Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
-Close the window.
-Open the My Documents folder.
-Open the EA Games folder.
-Right-click on The Sims 2 folder and choose Delete.
-Close the window.
-Right-click on your Recycle Bin and choose Empty.

Now go to Add/Remove Software in the Control Panel to make sure its completely removed. If its still there, then just remove it. Now you are ready to install it. Load your Registry Key you saved and find your key for Sims2 game. It should work fine now.

2. If your computer goes into "sleep" its probably a bug. Run a virus scan to make sure you have no viruses in the computer. Then run an spyware scan to make sure it isnt a bug there. (Believe me, its possible...thats what happened to me.) That should help you along.

3. If you install the game after removing it manually you shouldn't have that problem. But make sure you have all the MESH's for the stuff you downloaded otherwise you won't have anything showing up. If you want to make sure they work, go to the BodyBuilder and check if any of the files aren't working. (You know because your sim is either invisible, or bald.) If they aren't you need to go back and get the MESH, or delete the file altogether. It can really slow your game down if you don't.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BB06

maharini87 said:


> I've been dealing with THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM for a couple months leading me to reformat a couple times, get a new power supply, another stick of memory, extra case cooling...all a waste of my money! Although my system's sweeter now The problem is that the 6200 is a crappy video card, EA even admits this in the notes embedded within the Graphics Rules.sgr of Seasons (program files/EA Games/Seasons/TSData/Res). You can open it with notepad,and have a look...it says the 6200 performed poorly in pre-release tests, which is why Seasons automatically lowered all my settings when I installed it. I had to manually edit this file to raise them. So in short, *get a new graphics card.* I'm going with the x1650pro by Asus, the same maker as my mobo b/c I read a lot of forums about Nv7 series locking up and crashing as well, and I have an AMD mobo so I'm hoping an ATI card will play well with it Good luck with this, I know it's frustrating. Let me know how things go, and if you find any other fixes!


Thank you for the help. I kind of figured that it was something dealing with the graphic card and not the power supply, but I am so happy someone else had the same problem as me. Everytime I asked someone from another site for help and told them my problem they made it seem as if I was nuts..lol, but thanks. I'll try a new graphics card and see how it works.


----------



## BB06

Maharini87 does that video card come in just PCI-Express or does it come in PCI also? Because I believe my computer can only take PCI.

This is my system model:

*ED904AA-ABA a1220n*

So do you think my computer will take a graphic card like the one you are looking into getting?


----------



## Gnatmac

Greetings Board-

After a long anticipated wait, I have just purchased Sims 2 Seasons 

Unfortunately, every time I try to play it I get the blue screen of death within 5 mins.  

I believe, based upon the errors I have received, my video card (NVIDIA - Geoforce Go 6150 - Version 6.14.0010.8638) is not conducive or compatible to the Sims 2. 

My computer is a HP Pavilion Dv9000 with AMD 64x2 Mobile Technology and 3d Now with about 2 gigs of Ram and Direct X 9.0.

I attempted to update the driver, but cant find it...should I be updating the graphics drivers or replacing with something else...and what should that something else be?

Any help is GREATLY appreciated. Having SEASONS and not being able to experience it is so very frustrating 

Signed,
Desperately Seeking Seasoned Seasons


----------



## blissmoonb

when i try to install my game it gets to the second cd and then it says cannot copy files to media.Do you think it's because i play on a laptop or what. Can U Help????? 
P.S. my system meets the requirements.


----------



## maharini87

BB06 said:


> Maharini87 does that video card come in just PCI-Express or does it come in PCI also? Because I believe my computer can only take PCI.
> 
> This is my system model:
> 
> *ED904AA-ABA a1220n*
> 
> So do you think my computer will take a graphic card like the one you are looking into getting?


As far as I know, the x1600/x1650 are only made in PCI-E or VGA, as are most graphics cards. However, there are some decent graphics cards for PCI...the Radeon x1550 for example. Also, you should open your case and see if you have a VGA card slot because if you do you can easily upgrade to the x1600 series or better (so long as your wallet can handle it ).


----------



## BB06

Well thanks for the help. I'll try and look around first before I decide on what type of graphic card i'll get. Thanks


----------



## maharini87

:up: Shopping around never hurts.
You're welcome...glad I could help a little


----------



## Burnima

My sims cant buy food! I have tried the phone, the computer, taking them down town, building a new neighbourhood and putting a shop next door to houses, but after i click buy the box that appears wont highlight the tick! 

Everything else seems to work perfectly. I was enjoying this game, now its just frustrating because they will only ever live for a few days ! I hate looking at their desperate faces!


----------



## kelz

PLEASE HELP! i have been playing the sims 2 about 9 months without probs. i hv the NL AND O4B. recently i started to play wen in neighbourhood view everything came black! i removed all custom content, uninstalled, and installed again but nothing worked! plz help me! email me with a reply! tnx


----------



## millenium373

metal_maniac said:


> The update did no good. As a matter of fact, I got an error while I was trying to update. When the updater is doing "objects.package" it stops at the very end of the progress bar and an error pops up saying "Error during update installation. You may need to uninstall and reinstall The Sims 2 University. Please make sure you backup your saved games first.".
> I've tried reinstalling, it didn't work, I still got the error while updating.


well do u have two drives a.k.a 1 The dvd drive (the top 1) or the drive to play games (the bottom 1). I had the same problem as u did don't install in the bottom drive install with the cd in the dvd 1( top drive) in case u don't have the two drives I can't help u.

And if it doesn't work for u which worked for me don't yell @ me coz i am young!!!


----------



## Rox007

Im having problems installing the game on the fourth disk, it says a problem occured when trying to transfer file TSData/Res/Sound/Metal. package, and i tried the retry button but nothing. please help, thanks.


----------



## Pnut41DMB

I am having trouble installing the Sims2. Everything is fine until I get to Disc 4, and then the CD-Rom icon disappears and the installation is stalled. Then I have to restart the computer just to get the disc out of the computer. At first I thought this was a problem with my CD-Rom, but I contacted Dell and they helped me reinstall the drive, and the problem remains. I searched and found that someone posted this same problem on this forum, but there was no definite answer. CoasterFreak said that this is a problem associated with the autoplay feature and mentioned something about an "Autoplay Registry Fix." I searched for this on Microsoft's website, but I'm lost. I'd appreciate any help. I just got this game, and I'm upset that it's such a pain to install.


----------



## Lexo

I don't know if this will help any of you with the installation issues, but a couple of times I was running other things while installing. I did it commonly before this happened to me - I was IMing, checking out my forums & such during the install. On 2 occasions - I had those same issues.

I don't know if it will work for you, but try to make sure nothing else is going on while you are installing. I was insistent there was something wrong with the software & it was nothing I was doing. In my case, I was wrong. I had to reinstall TS2 on my original computer to retrieve some default files and I had to try 3 times. That time, I wasn't running anything other than the installation. The same thing happened at disk 4. I "retried" and I thought everything was fine, but when I tried to play it wouldn't work for me, hence the suggestion it might be the Autoplay feature. It very well could be that, but I know in my own experience that it wasn't. The third try got the game running.

I don't know if any of you run other things while installing (it is boring), but if you have, maybe what happened to me is what's happening to you. I hope so, because pain in the butt as it may be, it's better than the alternatives. Good luck & sorry I can't help more.


----------



## bowise

Hello there,

I am having major issues with Sims 2. It has the the Glamour Life expansion installed too. I have a very frequent problem where the game locks up and I get a blue screen saying;
"file nv_4 disp
device driver stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or the device drivers programming the hardware incorrectly.
*** STOP: 0x000000EA (0x84DA5368, 0x85A2AB0, OxF7A49CBC, 0x00000001)

I have no clue what that means as I do not have technical prowess with computers. I did reinstall a few times with and without the expansion pack and still experienced this. I have downloaded the latest drivers from Nvidia and installed them. This PC is like 6 months old. EA's technical support pages don't help at all and it's their game for god sakes. Any help would be really awesome.


----------



## AnnaCakes

Ok, I own the Sims 2, Nightlife and Open for Business. I have installed them with no problem on my computer, now I am trying to install the expansions on my cousin's computer and it seems to get stuck on a file called Support\*.* ...it installed the oringal sims 2 just fine.... I have never had problems before, so does anyone have any ideas on what to do? The computer is a new computer, it should work to run the sims.


----------



## RandomPerson355

quote: "Originally Posted by CoasterFreak
Q. When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

A. Obtain the latests drivers for your card. To find out what card you have, right click on my computer>click the hardware tab>click device manager>click the plus (+) sign next to Video Adapters>Make note of what it listed>Go to google and type in what you find and add "+drivers" without the quotes to the end of whatever you typed. Try, if possible, to only obtain drivers from the manufacturer (which should come up in Google Results). After you have obtained the latests drivers, try to re-run the game, if that DOES NOT work, right click on the sims 2 icon on the desktop>in the target line, go all the way to the end of the line, put in a space after the " and type "-w" without the quotes. Now rerun the game. You should be able to play."

my problem is my computer doesnt have a hardware tab...what do i do?


----------



## soapynut

I have and have played the Sims 2 and The Sims 2: University for awhile now. Everything works fine, the installation, opening it, and while playing. I'm running out of space in my C drive so I want to uninstall The Sims 2: University but the Sims2EP1_uninst.exe file won't open. I have tried openning it with my virus scanner and firewall down. Also, I tried it with my Spyware stopper at a low and custom(lets me choose what suspiciouse files to open or not) protection levels(don't know how to turn it off). I still can't open the Sims2EP1_uninst.exe file. Any solutions?


----------



## nsekhon

i need help, i am thinking to purchase the sims 2, for PC. will graphic card sis650 and directx 9c work on the game? please reply

-thanks


----------



## Bce BbI /\oXu

better kill yourself!
this is a way to solve all the problems!


----------



## soapynut

nsekhon said:


> i need help, i am thinking to purchase the sims 2, for PC. will graphic card sis650 and directx 9c work on the game? please reply
> 
> -thanks


Idk about ur graphics card but im pretty sure that directx 9c will work with the sims 2


----------



## nsekhon

okay thankyou  but i'll need to know for sure about the graphics card


----------



## LUXKING

WHen i press CTRL SHIFT C, a box is supposed to appear but it doesnt, my game works perfectly fine accept the cheat thing, any ideas? thanks


----------



## soapynut

LUXKING said:


> WHen i press CTRL SHIFT C, a box is supposed to appear but it doesnt, my game works perfectly fine accept the cheat thing, any ideas? thanks


idk any problems. but just in-case u arent typing the thing right,

[go in order]
hold Ctrl, while still holding Ctrl hold Shift, (still hold those buttons) press C. (the text box should show on top of the sims 2 screen 
(Ctrl+Shift+C)

if that still doesnt work I was at a site that said to do Ctrl+Shift+S for a certain expansion pack. so try that


----------



## soapynut

I keep getting that same error for my Sims. I keep getting the "Bad gosub tree number." error. What exactly is that and how can i fix it?


----------



## soapynut

AnnaCakes said:


> Ok, I own the Sims 2, Nightlife and Open for Business. I have installed them with no problem on my computer, now I am trying to install the expansions on my cousin's computer and it seems to get stuck on a file called Support\*.* ...it installed the oringal sims 2 just fine.... I have never had problems before, so does anyone have any ideas on what to do? The computer is a new computer, it should work to run the sims.


This kind of thing happened to me with one of my games. My game is scratched up so i always got stuck in the same place when installing. But then I used my friend's disc (which was new and not scratched) and then I played the game using my disc.


----------



## soapynut

Burnima said:


> My sims cant buy food! I have tried the phone, the computer, taking them down town, building a new neighbourhood and putting a shop next door to houses, but after i click buy the box that appears wont highlight the tick!
> 
> Everything else seems to work perfectly. I was enjoying this game, now its just frustrating because they will only ever live for a few days ! I hate looking at their desperate faces!


1: Take the save file and move it to a safe place from uninstalling. Then uninstall your games then install them again. But I am not sure if that will work.

2: Your sims will never eat again, but type (Ctrl+Shift+C) and in the box that shows up at the top of the Sims 2 screen type *boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true* then type *Shift+N*, then the game should say that you are in debug mode (do this while in create-a-sim) Now go to your lot and you can drag the motive bars to max.
[you will have to type in the cheat everytime you get open sims 2]


----------



## soapynut

Reota said:


> I have the sims 2 (no expansions) and all my sims stay and in an upstairs room and will not leave. I do not know what to do. Can someone please give me some ideas? and, yes my computer meets the requrements


If you dont have a door to a room next to it, that may be good idea.

If you do have a door to a different room then just do the (Ctrl+Shift+C) [a textbox should show on top of sims 2 screen], then in the texbox type *move_objects on* then press enter. go to buy mode and now you pick up and move your sims. make sure u dont delete them tho!


----------



## LUXKING

soapynut said:


> idk any problems. but just in-case u arent typing the thing right,
> 
> [go in order]
> hold Ctrl, while still holding Ctrl hold Shift, (still hold those buttons) press C. (the text box should show on top of the sims 2 screen
> (Ctrl+Shift+C)
> 
> if that still doesnt work I was at a site that said to do Ctrl+Shift+S for a certain expansion pack. so try that


okay, so i tried that, didnt work, and no box appears, any other ideas?


----------



## gabby4879

Well, I just purchase a computer running Windows Vista and I tried to install sims 2. Everything seems to be fine, but when I try to install any of the EP, it gives me a compatibility error. I downloaded Maxis' patch, but when I run the program, it gave me the same compatibility error, so I can´t seem to install any of the EP... can anyone help me??? I'm really desperate...


----------



## nsekhon

will sis 650 graphics card work with the sims 2? 

please reply, thanks


----------



## Lexo

LUXKING said:


> okay, so i tried that, didnt work, and no box appears, any other ideas?


My first question is - where are you looking for the text box? On what part of your screen? The text box appears at the top of your screen, it is narrow and goes all the way across the top. I didn't see it the first time I typed it in, thought I was doing something wrong, too.


----------



## Lexo

soapynut said:


> 1: Take the save file and move it to a safe place from uninstalling. Then uninstall your games then install them again. But I am not sure if that will work.
> 
> 2: Your sims will never eat again, but type (Ctrl+Shift+C) and in the box that shows up at the top of the Sims 2 screen type *boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true* then type *Shift+N*, then the game should say that you are in debug mode (do this while in create-a-sim) Now go to your lot and you can drag the motive bars to max.
> [you will have to type in the cheat everytime you get open sims 2]


First thing I would advise is to take out the fridge in buy mode & replace it with a new/different one. Another thing you might want to try is to rearrange the kitchen & put the fridge in a different place. If that doesn't work, there are easier cheats and I would advise not to regularly use the "testing cheats enabled" debugger without knowing what it does. I have never used it & have read it can mess your lots up - if you don't know how to use it.

Other cheats that are easier to use are [control, shift, c] - maxmotives; and, if you don't want their motives to go down at all, say if you want them to learn skills, focus on their wants & such, & achieve platinum aspiration meter, then you can type in - motivedecay off.

Good luck!


----------



## Oerwen

Hi, 

I hope someone can help me with some problems I keep having with my Sims 2 game, which I am presently playing with the Seasons expansion pack. 

The first problem is rather odd -- I create a family fine, then when I go to place them in an empty lot for the first time (without a maxis house) it freezes on the load screen. However, the hourglass icon keeps turning and the music carries on. I could sit there for hours and watch the blue screen apparently loading and nothing happens, I also notice that the little white indicators that flash across the loading page do not load. Strangly enough though, if I come out of the game and reload the very same family they appear in the lot. This problem does not happen when I load a family into a lot with an existing maxis house. As you can appreciate, part of the fun of the game is to create your own lots and this is getting very frustrating. 

Another issue I have been having is that when I go into a lot with a family (again usually for the first time) and attempt to customise the lot the build / decorating tools work but when I save and then go to the live function to play with the family they do not move and the clock does not go beyond 8am. When this happens, it does not matter how many times I reload that particular lot, they do not move! The only way I can get them to work, is to again reload them into a lot with an existing maxis property. 

I have been trying to get around these problems by just playing on maxis lots, but it is getting to be a real pain in the rear and is limiting my game experience. I do have quite alot of custom content on the game and I have run Paladin's mod conflicter which is picking up no problems. I really would be grateful if someone can advise.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Horsepie Girl

*Q:* I recently got a problem. I ain't had a problem in the past with this but i had to uninstall my sims2 cds cause i heard from a forum that the Holliday Edition is installed 1st then all the expansions. Well i did that and it worked, untill when i tried to play the pets, it popped up a window saying" the application crashed. It will now terminate", and then it shuts the game down. so i uninstalled all of it from every piece of hard drive and folders. Then i installed the Sims2 DVD edition and when i got to the update part at the end of installing Nightlife, it said " there was an error in the update process. Installation will now terminate". What is WRONG! ive been going crazy trying to figure it out. please i need help badly. P.S. i have the right DVD drive on the computer.


----------



## Horsepie Girl

Horsepie Girl said:


> *Q:* I recently got a problem. I ain't had a problem in the past with this but i had to uninstall my sims2 cds cause i heard from a forum that the Holliday Edition is installed 1st then all the expansions. Well i did that and it worked, untill when i tried to play the pets, it popped up a window saying" the application crashed. It will now terminate", and then it shuts the game down. so i uninstalled all of it from every piece of hard drive and folders. Then i installed the Sims2 DVD edition and when i got to the update part at the end of installing Nightlife, it said " there was an error in the update process. Installation will now terminate". What is WRONG! ive been going crazy trying to figure it out. please i need help badly. P.S. i have the right DVD drive on the computer.


----------



## Oerwen

Just incase some generous soul was going to reply - I recatagorised my custom content and after some careful sifting found the offending file! 

My game is now bug free


----------



## Horsepie Girl

*Q:* yea im not having that update problem at the moment no more. My dad removed all the sims2 from all files and copied them into a new file by themselves so the disc ain't messed up. But now when i try to load the disc to play it, no words pop up its just a big White X in the middle of a red circle. _What wrong__? _please *help...*


----------



## Horsepie Girl

Horsepie Girl said:


> *Q:* yea im not having that update problem at the moment no more. My dad removed all the sims2 from all files and copied them into a new file by themselves so the disc ain't messed up. But now when i try to load the disc to play it, no words pop up its just a big White X in the middle of a red circle. _What wrong__? _please *help...*


----------



## bonniescot

Posts: 4

Posted: Thu Apr 05, 2007 2:11 pm Post subject: Mouse Flicker 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi there 

Is there ANYTHING else which can stop my flickering and dissapearing cursor? I cannot play the game at all it's so bad. I have 3 expansions Open For Business, University & Family Fun Stuff (currently it's using FFS to run the game). 

I have updated ALL my drivers except my Artec UM530 Mouse, which I cannot find a driver for online I only have the one that came with the mouse on a floppy drive. 

Also a forum somewhere said to start the game, go to Options and *uncheck* colour cursor option. But my game has no such option, so I cannot do that 

Is there anything else I can try to solve my mouse problem? My game used to play fine, but then I got my computer upgraded to play better games including Rollercoaster Tycoon 3. All other games play excellent, so I know it's NOT my system at fault. 

Anyone?? Ideas I can try??? 

System Information 
------------------ 
Time of this report: 3/29/2007, 10:07:48 
Machine name: MARGARET 
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.061219-0316) 
Language: English (Regional Setting: English) 
System Manufacturer: SIS755 
System Model: AWRDACPI 
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG 
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz 
Memory: 512MB RAM 
Page File: 210MB used, 1037MB available 
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS 
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904) 
DX Setup Parameters: Not found 
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode 

------------ 
DxDiag Notes 
------------ 
DirectX Files Tab: The file directx.cpl is an old version, which could cause problems. 
Display Tab 1: No problems found. Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 8 test results: All tests were successful. Direct3D 9 test results: All tests were successful. 
Sound Tab 1: No problems found. 
Music Tab: No problems found. 
Input Tab: No problems found. 
Network Tab: No problems found.


----------



## Alaara

Hello, I went to install The Sims 2 and put the first disk in, but when it gets to 20-23% an error message comes up saying "a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\res\sims3d\sims08.package' from the media do u want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation".
I have tried the following:
1) Uninstalling all virtual drives
2) Manual installation
3) Cleaning all the disks multiple times
4) Changed my driver download hardware to IDE only
thanks,
cole


----------



## mysterio173

Sims 2 worked fine untill i had to re boot my pc now i get black lines come up when i zoom in on the game and sometimes the screen will die and i stil get sound Anyone help Thanks


----------



## bkwrmdork

Apparently, I need a video card. I have the same "DirectX 9.0c not compatible graphics adapter blah blah blah" come up when I try to play. I guess I don't have a video card then? Here is what I know...

Microsoft Windows XP, Home Edition, Version 2002, Service Pack 2
Gateway, Inc., Intel(R), Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz, 504 MB of RAM

and my display adapter is

Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family

What is compatible and CHEAP? I'm 15 and unemployed...  so inexpensive is a must! Thanks!


----------



## GaaraXKiba

I'm curious. I heard that you can make people dance really good in this game... Is that right? Oh and, when installing it, do you have to have like the Sims Deluxe Edition to install the Sims 2? :/


----------



## fizzylizzie101

hey my lady's on my sims2 game when they start to turn pregnant there is always a box and says there is an error why is that and how can i fix it?


----------



## alybaba11

how do you remove a no cd crack?


----------



## alybaba11

I have the sims 2 and 2 pets, but i forgot the disk and wanted to play it, i tried to get a no cd crack but the game wouldn't go past the opening movie thing..so i just gave up. Anyways, I have the CD back here and I went to play using the disk..and it is still not working?? Before I tried getting a crack it worked perfectly..for some reason the computer still thinks the crack is on or something? How do I get rid of the crack completely? Is there something I need to do..I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game..


----------



## MollyMoo

Right, i have a problem :S
I just got a new laptop yesterday (Toshiba Satellite Pro, Windows Vista, 73 gb hard drive, intel pentium processor 1.75 ghz) and i want to install the Sims 2 onto it. When I insert the disc into the drive it waits a minute and comes up D:\\ program.not a valid win32 application or something like that. Yet when i insert the sims 2 pets in curiousity that it comes up with the same message - it doesnt?!
Any help and contributions would be appreciated!!!! x


----------



## puiyih

Hello everyone,

I bought Sims 2 a couple weeks ago and everything was find, I was having a great time playing it. But starting three days ago, every time I play the game for longer than around 30min. or so, the screen will become all fuzzy, the music is fine, I can even save and turn the game off and when I turn it back on, everything is normal, but a little bit later, the same problem occurs...

Then yesterday one of my main character started to move really really slow, everyone on the family got stuck on really slow motion, I can't even move the screen like it's supposed to... (like when I try to look around the lot) everything is really slow... and when I tried playing other families, all of them are fine, it's just this one family that I'm having problems with... 

I'm wondering if anyone has experience any of this and any tips on how I can fix these problems is greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## biker-gal

Hi,

I expect you've already been questioned about this and i'm really sorry if you have!

OK here goes:

Whenever I play the sims 2 I get weird spikes coming out of everything and huge blotches of colour etc... Sometimes the whole screen gets piled with it and I can't play, eventually i forced to turn it off.

I have checked my requirements etc...

My graphics card is fine and is updated 
I have plenty of memory free (111GB to be exact) 
I have no hacks etc in the game as I removed them once it started

I have all the expansion packs except seasons and I have also got glamour life, family fun and the christmas party pack.

I have a dvd drive so no problems there.

I think thats about covered it!

Please help!

Kat


----------



## nsekhon

will sis 650 graphics work with sims 2? please help me by replying the answer 

thanks!


----------



## Sims2crazyfanP

Hey peoplez 

I have a really annoying problem with my Sims 2 Expansion pack (University). The problem is that whenever i install game at the end before it is finished it say "Now we will make sure that your Sims 2 game is updated" or something like that, so i press OK then it says that "updates where installed incorrectly" or something like that and i have installed this game before and it worked fine is was just when I didn't know where to install the expansion packs so it was installed incorrectly so i had to unistall everything. So i did but then when i was playing university i clicked on a open for buisness item and the item was covered with numbers that make up the color and some are even invisible.

So the main problems are:

1.What do i do to fix the error message while installing University
2.What is a process (instructions) i should use to install my sims 2 and expansions in the right location
3.What is wrong with the items from open for buisness etc. (and i also have a problem where i install pets then open for buisness then when im playing i look at the pets in my bin and they are invisible why?)

P.S here is some additional information:

computer type: Windows Vista Video Card: Intel Graphics Card

sims2 performance with these items 4/5

expansions i own : NONE
expansion i borrowed and still have: Open for buisness, university, pets
expansiosn i borrowed and getting on Monday: Nightlife
I own the Sims2 though please answer soon


----------



## accebernede

Q - i've recently bought the sims 2 pets and seasons, they load alright but while i'm playing the walls of te buildings and the lanscapes flash in one solid block of colour, is this somthing to do with the rest of the expansions being CD-ROM and the two new ones being DVD-ROM?


----------



## accebernede

My sims2 game loads ok, but while i'm playing the walls flash red, is this something to do with some disks being DVD-ROM and others being CD-ROM?


----------



## TOMMYONASH16

When i try to download it stops at 'TSD\Res\Sound\Misc.package' What does that mean


----------



## Vera

Omg someone help. My furniture is gradually screwing itself over. For example, characters can't use a certain toilet anymore and whenever I try to delete it, it says, "can't use object in use" when nobody is using it. Another, two spouses used to sleep on the same bed together but now only ONE is able to sleep on it while the other can't even select an option, it depends on who sleeps on the bed first. The same problem again, whenever I try to delete the bed it says "Can't use object in use." when it's not in use.

Anyone know what's going on? This is my first time playing The Sims so I'd really like some help. Do I need to start a new game or is there someway to rectify this?? Thanks.


----------



## mjm295

Hi all the mrs has Sims2, with seasons and glamour stuff, this has all worked fine for weeks.

However she has installed the nightlife expansion and when she runs this there is no sound. 

Dell inspiron 9400 laptop - 2Gb ram - duo processor - 30Gb free hard drive space


----------



## izach12

same problem as #2251
where the walls and landscape flash colors 
how do you fix it
where do we get the answer


----------



## cdkscully

When I first installed the game I played for days successfully.

Now after a recent windows update, I can no longer play.

I got this error when I doubleclick on the icon:
http://i15.tinypic.com/3yo45q9.jpg

Then I decided to reinstall the same.

When I do that, I get this error before the installation process begins:
http://i11.tinypic.com/3zjwxm8.jpg

After I hit cancel it installs and then gives me this error after I try to play it.
http://i15.tinypic.com/3yo45q9.jpg

I have the DxDiag but will not post it due to it being too long.

Here is the error file from Vista.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: Sims2.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.1022
Application Timestamp: 433a2c18
Fault Module Name: StackHash_ac2b
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00000010
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: ac2b
Additional Information 2: 8d1a7126c5cc6c818b7c02ceacbcdc54
Additional Information 3: eda9
Additional Information 4: 2ff0a300265c8d4e44f6625da91b45fb

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID: 379947187

Here is my system info:

Processor: Intel® Core 2 Duo E6400 2.13GHz 2MB Cache 1066MHz FSB

Memory: 2GB DDR2 Performance SDRAM at 800MHz - 2 x 1024MB

System Drive: Single Drive Configuration - 500GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s 7,200 RPM w/ 16MB Cache

Graphics Processor: 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce 7900 GS

I have emailed EA Games support but was told that "This game was created before Windows Vista was released. Unfortunately Electronic Arts cannot guarantee compatibility with Windows Vista for all games."

even though I stated I was playing the game successfully until one night.

Then I was given the "play in compatibility mode" but I still get the same error and then to override the user account feature which I haven't tried yet.

Has anyone else had this issue. I've bought two expansion packs and now I feel I'll never be able to play it again. 

Thanks to anyone who can help!
Chris


----------



## cdkscully

ladiebrowneyez said:


> i have 3 problems...
> 
> 1) i just uninstalled my sims2 game and when i tried to install it
> back on to the computer it wont work...its like...
> 
> the screen when you have to choose (english or spanish) pops up i chose english
> and then clicked next the screen disappeared and nuthin happen
> but if i press a certain button it ask me if i wanna (cancel the sims2 installation process)
> and i couldnt even see anything installing


Is this the error:










No matter what I do, retry doesn't work and cancel, cancels the installation or play mode.


----------



## NYCGurl

Vera said:


> Omg someone help. My furniture is gradually screwing itself over. For example, characters can't use a certain toilet anymore and whenever I try to delete it, it says, "can't use object in use" when nobody is using it. Another, two spouses used to sleep on the same bed together but now only ONE is able to sleep on it while the other can't even select an option, it depends on who sleeps on the bed first. The same problem again, whenever I try to delete the bed it says "Can't use object in use." when it's not in use.
> 
> Anyone know what's going on? This is my first time playing The Sims so I'd really like some help. Do I need to start a new game or is there someway to rectify this?? Thanks.


It happens, objects can get stuck, Sims can to for that matter.

1. press CTRL+SHIFT+C buttons to open the cheat box. type moveobjects on then press enter (the cheat box should disappear, if it doesn't or if you made a typo, type it again press enter then press your escape button.

2. go to Buy Mode, delete the bed, and the toilet. Come out of Buy Mode.

3. GO BACK into the cheat box, type moveobjects off, press enter. the white box should disappear (if it doesn't press the escape button).

4. Buy another bed and toilet if you want.

Always remember to do moveobjects off when you're done.


----------



## xxloveisbloodxx

help!! I try installing my sims 2 cd and I get this warning halfway through the second cd that says

"A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims09.package' from the media. Do you want to copy the file, or cancel the installation?"

HELP!


----------



## bigbird99

i need help like my game play perfectly normal besides the fact that the walls flash red and everything i place on the wall gos red also help me please. i own a pentium 4 windows xp


----------



## bowise

bowise said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am having major issues with Sims 2. It has the the Glamour Life expansion installed too. I have a very frequent problem where the game locks up and I get a blue screen saying;
> "file nv_4 disp
> device driver stuck in an infinite loop. This usually indicates a problem with the device itself or the device drivers programming the hardware incorrectly.
> *** STOP: 0x000000EA (0x84DA5368, 0x85A2AB0, OxF7A49CBC, 0x00000001)
> 
> I have no clue what that means as I do not have technical prowess with computers. I did reinstall a few times with and without the expansion pack and still experienced this. I have downloaded the latest drivers from Nvidia and installed them. This PC is like 6 months old. EA's technical support pages don't help at all and it's their game for god sakes. Any help would be really awesome.


bump


----------



## jvcobra

I loaded Sims 2 and it runs fine. I loaded OPen for business and everytime it gets passed the opening video, it crashes and terminates. I even turned off the sound and still no luck. Is it Vista? Please help!!!


----------



## lchavira

I deleted my todler and when it came back it was frozen and was taken away by social services. Now when i try to adopt she come with the frozen baby and she is frozen too.
what do I do.


----------



## ladiebrowneyez

my game will not work i need help this is what keeps poping up when i click the sims2 game thing..

The File or Directory C:\Documents\and Settings\User\Local settings\Temp\~e5.0001 

is corrupt and unreadable. Please Run The chkdsk utility.

i click start and then click run typed "chkdsk utility" in then then run..nuthing happen can any one help me please?


----------



## poodle54

Hi Ive recently just had a new pc(vista). I have installed the sims and all my expansion packs, and recently just installed sims seasons. However when I try and play the game I keep having a blue box pop up every minute or so saying for the best results, I should choose 1680 x 1050, my pc is already set at this. After awhile, the sims people start to go invisible, and when i move the mouse they go back to normal only to go invisible again.

Ive just checked my drivers, and I have -nvidia geforce 7500le
Ive been to this website to check for updates, it gives me the option of 32bit or 64. I have no idea that if i choose the 64 will it damage my new pc. Im sure I saw on my drivers page 32bit. Sorry for been so thick, but I know how to work a pc but not up on how the thing works.lol.


----------



## Scarysecrets

Ok here is one for ya! 

I bought the game about 2 weeks ago, installed it with no problems, ran it with no problems! Everything was working fine (it was a little laggy, because my system is not up to par...but MEH I can handle a lag!) right up until last night. I turned off the game for a little while, came back about 5 hours later. Tried to run it...and all of a sudden it is freezing while loading. It gets stuck at "Spequencing Cinematic Specifiers" every single time. thats about 80% of the game loaded before it craps out on me.

I don't have any extension packs... I have tried reinstalling the game, and again it gets stuck. Just curious what would make the game start to do this?

Thanks for any help!! 

*edited* - figured it out, apparently if you have to many custom content downloads, it won't load. So I deleted most of them and my game is back to running fine! Just thought I would keep this post so others who have this problem knows how to fix it


----------



## specialk3

Ok so i just bought the game for myself and i tried to install it but once i get to the 3rd disc it stops at 49%... whats wrong?


----------



## georgii-x-

I HAVE BORROWED SIMS 2 AND ALL OF THE EXTENSIONS OFF MY FRIEND. I LOADED ON SIMS 2, THEN NITELIFE, BUT THAT DIDIN'T WORK WHICH I NOW KNOW IS BECAUSE I SAVED THEM IN THE SAME PLACE, HOWEVER, I DELETED THEM BOTH AND STARTED AGAIN, BUT NOW SIMS 2 WILL NOT WORK AND EVERY TIME I PUT IT IN THE DRIVE, IT COMES UP WITH A MESSAGE THAT IS JUST A CROSS IN A RED CIRCLE. IT'S JUST REALLY ANNOYING BECAUSE SIMS 2 WAS WORKING ON IT'S OWN :S CAN ANYONE HELP ME ? ?


----------



## redhawk16881

Scarysecrets said:


> Ok here is one for ya!
> 
> I bought the game about 2 weeks ago, installed it with no problems, ran it with no problems! Everything was working fine (it was a little laggy, because my system is not up to par...but MEH I can handle a lag!) right up until last night. I turned off the game for a little while, came back about 5 hours later. Tried to run it...and all of a sudden it is freezing while loading. It gets stuck at "Spequencing Cinematic Specifiers" every single time. thats about 80% of the game loaded before it craps out on me.
> 
> I don't have any extension packs... I have tried reinstalling the game, and again it gets stuck. Just curious what would make the game start to do this?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!
> 
> *edited* - figured it out, apparently if you have to many custom content downloads, it won't load. So I deleted most of them and my game is back to running fine! Just thought I would keep this post so others who have this problem knows how to fix it


I'm having the same problem, except mine freezes at 'Replacing Wheel Bearings" about 50% through. I have downloaded A LOT of custom stuff so I see that this could be the problem. But what are you supposed to do if you want all of the custom stuff? I turn the time to download all of it, why would I just want to delete it and do with out. That's no fun. Do you think having a faster processor or something would work? I need a new computer anyway. 
Thanks for any imput!


----------



## armanis41

HI!i just down;loaded the sims 2 seasons expansion pack and when i trie to instal it..everything goes ok but ..after it was 100% it s verryfing my sims 2 updater and it gives me an error and i resterted de computer (thaht what i saw on a forum)!after the restart ,the game reamained installed ,but when i enter it ,the ea logo apears ,but then,i get an error ..it doesnt say anything...PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## arcion

I bought SIMS 2 and I disable my anti-virus software. I have a gateway duocore with 1 gig of ram (laptop). I insert the disc it asks me if I want the auto-run the disc. I accept and it goes to the english spanish screen. I have the anti-virus turned off and I have cleaned out the tasklist. The most that I can install is about 20% and it locks up. Seems to be installing really slowly and no other games have had this problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## chikushou56

maybe you could answer my question: i've had to keep installing sims complete because it will install fine but then when i go to play, it downloads and exits out of it, going back to windows. i've tried a few system restores and reinstalling it but it still does it. but now, when i go to reinstall it, it never asks for disk 2 to load. only 1, 3, and 4. so i tried downloading it on my other computer, it works but its so slow i can't even play and when you make your people theres no arrow to show you where you are.
problems everywhere! help!?!?


----------



## kiralexandra

hi. I've seen a few posts similar to my question, but not the exact one. I was wondering, my sims 2 was working for a while but stopped so I uninstalled and reinstalled it. when I did, it stopped about 5% in and said I was missing a sound package? I just bought a brand new computer, fully compatiable, but the problem is the same.
how do I fix this? do I have to buy a whole new cd for the serial code since I already used this one once?


----------



## sarahbear15

installed sims 2 and the directx 9.0c but when i try to play it keeps saying " failed to initialize direct 3d. please make sure directx 9.0c has been installed on this system. the application will now terminate."
help please???....


----------



## kayla100

I have basically the same questions everyone else here has.

I want to know if Sims 2 will play well on my laptop. I also will be installing these expansion packs: Nightlife, Pets & Seasons. also maybe 1-2 stuff packs. Incase this will help your answer at all.

I got a Dell Inspiron E1505 Laptop in Nov 06. 

My Specs are:
DirectX: Direct X 9.0c / Memory: 1014MB RAM / Processor: Genuine Intel T2050 @ 1.50GHz / Microsoft Windows XP Professional / 366MB used & 2074 MB available / Graphics: Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950 GM 

Should I be able to run Sims 2 and everything else on my laptop with no problems? Or should I just install everything on my desktop?

Here's some more things you may need to know to answer my question. I read somewhere that getting a cooling pad for your laptop will make it stop overheating, which will make gameplay a lot better - I'm picking one of those up in the next week or so. I know a lot of people download items for Sims 2 on fansites, but I don't and most likely will not as I have heard it just screws up your game in the long run.

Thanks for any help anyone can give me!


----------



## mr.BLOGGED

it might be because of a fault in your operating system even.
or can u try re installing the game


----------



## snowbunni16

Hi. I'm having an issue, and I think I figured out a bit of the problem, but I have no idea how to fix it.

I have the Sims 2 Holiday Edition. I have never downloaded any extras. It's been fully installed since Christmas and has worked fine until a few days ago. Currently, one of my families is moving in super slow motion. This is not due to anything I have done, to my knowledge. It takes forever to scroll around the house, and the pizza delivery guy is standing near my front door, but inside, and is unclickable. He also happens to be the maid guy. When I accessed the cheat thing to see if I could speed it up, I noticed that this line kept repeating:
TSSGAnim: N001_User 00073 - Remington_objt[421] at -1.000, -1.000 on level1 in slot 0 of car - MaidMobile - 0.8[333]

So I'm pretty sure it's Remington's fault (he maid/pizza guy). He's stuck somehow, and it is making all the other things slow. I know it's just this one house, because I played with another family and it was fine.

What can I do to make him go away, or unstick him?


----------



## kyramy

Hi,
I have all the sims games (including seasons) and when i try and play with pets i get a weird message saying 'motive is out of range of unacceptable' what do i do???
It gives me 3 options 'cancel, reset and delete' if i hit reset it sometimes sorts itself out but normally comes up over and over until i give up and hit delete! I have tryed going to neighbourhood and back, restarting sims and even restarting the computer NOTHING WORKS!!!
Please help
Kyra


----------



## AngelorDevil10

OK....i have tried many times to download new stuff onto my sims 2 game...(i have pets, seasons, open for business, university and nightlife) i can't seem to get it to download...it will always pop up something saying that i have to double click on the package to install it but i can't find the package! and it is no where to be found! please help me ...i want more stuff on it lol


----------



## Pushnik

I have been dealing with this problems ever since I first got The Sims 2, and I still don't know what it is. When I upload the game, everything works fine (besides the fact that it takes forever to load), but then, when I upload a house, the neighboring houses won't load. You know how when you play in a certain house, you can see the houses around it? Well, I can't! Not only that, but the water in the neighboorhood view is not clear, it's like...just baby blue, when it's supposed to be clear. Also, when I'm finished decorating a house, the game lags a lot, like it's not refeshing the screen as often as it should be. The refresh rate in the Performance Panel is set to the highest (75) so I don't know what to do! 

If anyone had a similar problem, please let me know what the hell I can do!
Also, my computer is a HP Pavillion Media Center TV PC with a nVIDIA GeForce 6200 video card.


----------



## socaligirl

ok, so i have the sims 2 installed on my computer but i want to also install the sims 1 on the computer...i was wondering if i could do that?


----------



## Pushnik

socialgirl,

yeah, you can download both the sims 1 and the sims 2...however, you're saved stories, houses, sims, etc, will not be shared between the sims 1 and the sims 2. basically, they run independently from each other, so whatever is in the sims 1 stays there, and vice versa.

hope this helped 

-pushnik


----------



## Pushnik

i posted a problem recently about how my neighboring houses wouldn't load, the gamed lagged, and the water was not clear (like water should be)...i recently exchanged my nVIDIA GeForce 6200 video card for a new nVIDIA G-Force 7600GT (PCI Express, 256MB, DDR3) and the problem(s) was solved! yay!  so for anyone who had similar problems, it's probably your video card...hope i helped!

-pushnik


----------



## socaligirl

thanks very much...this site is very helpful...


----------



## csifreak16

i just got new laptop and im trying to run my sims 2 game on it. althouh my cd was slightly damaged, i was able to copy it onto another cd, and install the game form this with only losing one file called sims 08 package. the game installed fine and will start fine, but then crashes as soon as i try to load a neighborhood! my laptop is an acer that runs windows vista. it has up to date video cards etc and plenty of memory. i have also installed the patch. please help me!!


----------



## PsYk02

help! 
Ok so i got the Sims 2, and installed and ran it fine the other night, but i try and run it today and it freezes at "social network partitioning". Im on a compaq presario running vista. Help's appreciated =)


----------



## Loli

Alright, I've been simming since I installed the game on my Desktop in Decemeber (I came here for assistance then as well  ) and recently I installed three new expansion packs for my game (Nightlife, Pets, and Seasons) however, the game's pace slowed dramatically. The performance now is overall slow and barely playable. I'm thinking that its my RAM, as my RAM is currently a low minimum of 256MB. I'm upgrading this Saturday to 1 full GB. (I know that the Sims 2 games love RAM... ) I'm wondering if this would improve my gaming experience, as I'm hoping it will. After the upgrade I'll also proceed to defragment my hard drive and clean out my PC. Out of curiosity, I'd just like to know if I'm moving in the right direction with this? Input appreciated 

As for csifreak16:


> i just got new laptop and im trying to run my sims 2 game on it. althouh my cd was slightly damaged, i was able to copy it onto another cd, and install the game form this with only losing one file called sims 08 package. the game installed fine and will start fine, but then crashes as soon as i try to load a neighborhood! my laptop is an acer that runs windows vista. it has up to date video cards etc and plenty of memory. i have also installed the patch. please help me!!


What are your laptop's specs? I had a problem similar to your own. I tried to install and run the Sims 2 on my laptop and it resulted in a crash anytime I attempted to build a family in CAS or load a pre-made Maxis neighborhood. If possible, you should try testing out your game on a desktop, as desktops are usually more sufficient in running the Sims 2 games. Moreover, you mentioned the loss of "sims 08 package" this could also very likely be a factor in the reason for the game's crashes.

However, if your game's CD is even slightly damaged, the data may be corrupt, which qualifies you to return the CD for a new one of good condition. Best of luck!



> help!
> Ok so i got the Sims 2, and installed and ran it fine the other night, but i try and run it today and it freezes at "social network partitioning". Im on a compaq presario running vista. Help's appreciated =)


PsYk02, if possible, please post your system's specs. From what you've posted though, I am assuming that the problem is the RAM. Vista uses up way too much RAM, and most computers these days come with a bare 512MB which isn't really sufficient for Vista operating computers hence the lagging and freezing in certain applications. But in any case, once your specs are posted it will be easier to pinpoint the problem.

You may also want to read about Vista compatibility with the Sims 2. Read about it here. This guide will assist you if it's Vista related. Other than that, make sure you have at least 1GB of RAM on your PC as the minimum 256MB and standard 512MB isn't good with both Vista and the Sims 2.


----------



## Loli

kiralexandra said:


> hi. I've seen a few posts similar to my question, but not the exact one. I was wondering, my sims 2 was working for a while but stopped so I uninstalled and reinstalled it. when I did, it stopped about 5% in and said I was missing a sound package? I just bought a brand new computer, fully compatiable, but the problem is the same.
> how do I fix this? do I have to buy a whole new cd for the serial code since I already used this one once?


Sounds like your disc is corrupt; you might want to exchange it for a new one. I know of several people who have had this same problem with the sound package missing. Upon exchanging the disc for a proper functioning one the installation was smooth and the game ran just fine.

Anyone else with a similar problem should probably do the same.



kayla100 said:


> I have basically the same questions everyone else here has.
> 
> I want to know if Sims 2 will play well on my laptop. I also will be installing these expansion packs: Nightlife, Pets & Seasons. also maybe 1-2 stuff packs. Incase this will help your answer at all.
> 
> I got a Dell Inspiron E1505 Laptop in Nov 06.
> 
> My Specs are:
> DirectX: Direct X 9.0c / Memory: 1014MB RAM / Processor: Genuine Intel T2050 @ 1.50GHz / Microsoft Windows XP Professional / 366MB used & 2074 MB available / Graphics: Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950 GM
> 
> Should I be able to run Sims 2 and everything else on my laptop with no problems? Or should I just install everything on my desktop?
> 
> Here's some more things you may need to know to answer my question. I read somewhere that getting a cooling pad for your laptop will make it stop overheating, which will make gameplay a lot better - I'm picking one of those up in the next week or so. I know a lot of people download items for Sims 2 on fansites, but I don't and most likely will not as I have heard it just screws up your game in the long run.
> 
> Thanks for any help anyone can give me!


Seems like your laptop should run the game fine but I wouldn't put too much complete confidence in laptops, though, on account of my own experience; laptops are generally less powerful than desktops. But in any case, try out the installation, I think it should be fine but if not you can always try reporting back to this thread for further assistance.

The cooling pad should definitely help, especially since a number of expansion packs can really heat up the computer with all of the communication the game does while running and loading things.

As for custom content, though it's good to be safe and moderate about it, you don't necessarily have to abstain from it completely. Outifits, hair, makeup, and genetics are quite fun for flavoring up your sims as it is highly customizable. Hacks however, really CAN screw up your game possibly so its best to stray from those.



snowbunni16 said:


> Hi. I'm having an issue, and I think I figured out a bit of the problem, but I have no idea how to fix it.
> 
> I have the Sims 2 Holiday Edition. I have never downloaded any extras. It's been fully installed since Christmas and has worked fine until a few days ago. Currently, one of my families is moving in super slow motion. This is not due to anything I have done, to my knowledge. It takes forever to scroll around the house, and the pizza delivery guy is standing near my front door, but inside, and is unclickable. He also happens to be the maid guy. When I accessed the cheat thing to see if I could speed it up, I noticed that this line kept repeating:
> TSSGAnim: N001_User 00073 - Remington_objt[421] at -1.000, -1.000 on level1 in slot 0 of car - MaidMobile - 0.8[333]
> 
> So I'm pretty sure it's Remington's fault (he maid/pizza guy). He's stuck somehow, and it is making all the other things slow. I know it's just this one house, because I played with another family and it was fine.
> 
> What can I do to make him go away, or unstick him?


Sims freezing on lots is a glitch which was addressed by the official The Sims 2 site a while back. Simply move your family to the family bin and that should fix the problem. If more glitches manifest themselves try patching up your game, if it isn't already.

(Sorry for the double post, but I thought I might as well help reply to a few of these.)


----------



## csifreak16

Loli,
thanks for your help..i didnt knwo that i coudl exchange the cd, becasue after further tries, that seems to be the problem...where do i exchage it?..send it to maxis?..thanks again for your idea!


----------



## Loli

csifreak16 said:


> Loli,
> thanks for your help..i didnt knwo that i coudl exchange the cd, becasue after further tries, that seems to be the problem...where do i exchage it?..send it to maxis?..thanks again for your idea!


No problem! Happy to help! I think that you should try exchanging from the store or online service it was originally purchased from. You could try to contact EA or Maxis but they never seem to take care of customer calls and emails very well and it's very time-consuming which is understandable, considering how many customers have purchased the Sims 2. But my first choice would definitely be contacting the supplier from which the game was purchased; if you explain the situation, that the CD is corrupt; they're sure to give you a new one. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## crannyannyfran

Helloo i purchased sims 2 about 2-3 years ago and have been playing the game on my computer with no troubles at all. Once school started i decided to uninstall it but since summer is here i wanted to install the game again. However, while i was installing it on disc one this pop error message kept popping up which says, "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData/Res/Sims3D\Sims08.package' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?" .. well i pressed retry about 20 times as it stopped at a certain percentage mark and the percentage reached 100, but after pressing retry 20 times more it wont progress any much further. Is there no hope for my sims game?


----------



## Loli

crannyannyfran said:


> Helloo i purchased sims 2 about 2-3 years ago and have been playing the game on my computer with no troubles at all. Once school started i decided to uninstall it but since summer is here i wanted to install the game again. However, while i was installing it on disc one this pop error message kept popping up which says, "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData/Res/Sims3D\Sims08.package' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?" .. well i pressed retry about 20 times as it stopped at a certain percentage mark and the percentage reached 100, but after pressing retry 20 times more it wont progress any much further. Is there no hope for my sims game?


Usually, I believe, when uninstalling the Sims 2, the game leaves behind some files which could really screw up reinstallation. The way to fix this is to go manually and remove these leftover files and then try installation again after the removal.


----------



## crannyannyfran

Thanks, I'll try that and see what happens. ooh but when you mean delete left over files..how? what i did so far is right clicked the icon and pressed open and there are all these files...should i delete all of them??


----------



## Loli

crannyannyfran said:


> Thanks, I'll try that and see what happens. ooh but when you mean delete left over files..how? what i did so far is right clicked the icon and pressed open and there are all these files...should i delete all of them??


To remove the files, go to "My Computer," and double click on the drive your game is/was installed on which is likely the C: drive. Double click on the "Program Files" folder and click "show the contents of this folder" if the files are hidden, and then the EA Games folder.

Right-click the The Sims 2 folder, and hold the shift key down and click delete. Click "Yes" if asked for confirmation. By holding down Shift it deletes the folder in its entirity without sending the contents to the "Recycle Bin."

Remember: Delete The Sims 2 folder and after any folders for any expansion packs you may have as well.

That should do it; everything the uninstaller failed to do.

There may be a slight chance that the uninstaller didn't remove the registry entries but we won't know until you finish removing the files and try reinstalling. If reinstallation fails again, the uninstaller didn't remove the registry entries and you'll have to go manually to remove them yourself. I doubt it'll get to that but in case it does, I posted a guide here written by simsample at Mod the Sims 2. It's very detailed in all three processes of uninstallation, installation, and registry entry removal.

This detailed guide should be able to assist you more effectively in removing all residue and finishing up the uninstallation.

Once the process is done with try installing the Sims 2 again; it should run. If not, report back here for more assistance.


----------



## crannyannyfran

ahh i tried looking for the file but its gone! i think i deleted it when i uninstalled it.. maybe the problem is that the cd is too old? i tried cleaning and filling up the scratches but none of it worked


----------



## Loli

crannyannyfran said:


> ahh i tried looking for the file but its gone! i think i deleted it when i uninstalled it.. maybe the problem is that the cd is too old? i tried cleaning and filling up the scratches but none of it worked


Well, if it's old, then it might have some damage which could possibly corrupt the data on the CD. My suggestion is to try installing the game on any other available PC you can find, if possible. That way, you'll know if the problem is with your computer or with your disk.


----------



## crannyannyfran

ok i tried it and it seems the cd is the cause of the problem.. i guess i should have taken more care of my cd. Thank you very much for the help anyways. I appreciate it : )


----------



## Loli

crannyannyfran said:


> ok i tried it and it seems the cd is the cause of the problem.. i guess i should have taken more care of my cd. Thank you very much for the help anyways. I appreciate it : )


No problem! I know the disk is a little old but just out of curiosity, you can try calling EA and seeing what you can do to get a replacement (without charge) by exchanging it. I don't know if it would work out but it's worth a shot; better than buying a whole new game altogether. If not, you could look into purchasing The Sims 2 Deluxe since it comes with the base game and Nightlife expansion for the price of just the base game thus you get more for a lower price! Well best of luck!


----------



## Loli

Okay, update on my own problem:


> Alright, I've been simming since I installed the game on my Desktop in Decemeber (I came here for assistance then as well ) and recently I installed three new expansion packs for my game (Nightlife, Pets, and Seasons) however, the game's pace slowed dramatically. The performance now is overall slow and barely playable. I'm thinking that its my RAM, as my RAM is currently a low minimum of 256MB. I'm upgrading this Saturday to 1 full GB. (I know that the Sims 2 games love RAM... ) I'm wondering if this would improve my gaming experience, as I'm hoping it will. After the upgrade I'll also proceed to defragment my hard drive and clean out my PC. Out of curiosity, I'd just like to know if I'm moving in the right direction with this? Input appreciated


Well, I've decided not to uprgrade my Dell at all. I was advised not too, thankfully, so really, I'm getting a new Desktop. I'm keeping my old one for my brother and for family use and uninstalling the Sims completely from it. I'm going to reinstall Sims 2 and the EPs into the new computer I'm planning to get in a week or so--I'm getting a gaming computer this time around. I'm tired of interlacing everyday computers (like my Dell) with games which require more high end specs so I'm doing what I should've thought of a while back. Separating the two: One gaming PC and one regular everyday PC (and then of course, my laptop on the side).

If anyone has any suggestions on good, reliable gaming desktops, I'd really appreciate it. 
Right now, I'm looking at the The Gateway FX8030 and a the  Velocity Micro ProMagix E6600. Though I'm really thrilled by the FX, I'm leaning toward the E6600 because the price is more pleasing and it's not exactly bad either; I've read some good things about it on several sites and PC Mag.


----------



## witchbladerose

The game works perfectly and my dad (who built my computer) says my system has all the requirements if not more. BUT.. when my Sims try: making out, woohooing, or making a baby, the game freezes as soon as they satisfy themselves. I want a baby horribly, I thought it was one of the coolest things about the game, but as soon as I hear the music indicating the baby was conceived or seeing tiny blue lights above the parents' heads, the game freezes and I can't do a single thing but manual shut down. I've found ways around everything else using cheats- like the aspiration points for "making out" and "woo hoo". Waiting for 10, 15 minutes does nothing. Could somebody give me some help? If no computer help, is there anyway for a woman to get pregnant with her husband's child on the game without the "woo hoo" option?


----------



## Loli

witchbladerose said:


> The game works perfectly and my dad (who built my computer) says my system has all the requirements if not more. BUT.. when my Sims try: making out, woohooing, or making a baby, the game freezes as soon as they satisfy themselves. I want a baby horribly, I thought it was one of the coolest things about the game, but as soon as I hear the music indicating the baby was conceived or seeing tiny blue lights above the parents' heads, the game freezes and I can't do a single thing but manual shut down. I've found ways around everything else using cheats- like the aspiration points for "making out" and "woo hoo". Waiting for 10, 15 minutes does nothing. Could somebody give me some help? If no computer help, is there anyway for a woman to get pregnant with her husband's child on the game without the "woo hoo" option?


Hmmm...what are your system's specs? The Sims 2 requirements are actually set really low so the computers that can assumedly run the game don't necessarily run them well without lagging and crashes and such.

As for the whoo-hoo situation. There is a way to make the wife pregnant without intimacy in the game. In the neighborhood view, open up your cheat box (ctrl + Shift + C ) and type in "BoolProp testingcheatsenabled True"--- if the cheatbox doesn't close automatically after, you probably typed it wrong. Make sure you type it correctly and once finished if the box doesn't close just type in "hide" and it will close. Enter the family's lot. Be very careful when using this cheat and remember to turn it off once your done with your business (to turn it off type it in the same way but exchange the "true" for "false"). You will be able to do plenty with these cheat, including changing/increasing/decreasing your sims's aspirations, interests, skills, and personal relationships. To increase or decrease skills, interests, personality traits, personal relationships, etc simply drag your cursor over it in the direction which fulfills what you want, a decrease or increase.

Anyway, if you click + Shift on one of your sims you will get a whole new set of pie-options. Whatever you do, don't ever press "Force Error" or "Drop Happy Log" and if an error should come up, don't ever press "cancel" or "delete" instead press "reset" the other two will result in the deletion of sims or objects.

For your particular case, (having the baby) shift + click on the wife and on the pie menu click "Spawn" from their select "Tombstone of Life and Death." A tombstone should appear. Have her use it. A new pie menu will appear. From those options select "Get pregnant with..." and of course select from there her husband. She should become pregnant. If you want the baby to be born faster you can speed up the pregnancy and birth the baby in one day instead of three by selecting the tombstone again and click on "speed up my pregnancy" in the pie menu.

Remember, to go into buy mode and delete the Tombstone after your finished with it. You can play around with the new objects and abilities this cheat offers if you like but be safe; you don't want to ruin or crash your game and as always, turn it off if your not using it. The cheat is actually a debugging tool and wasn't exactly intended for gamers' use though they can use it. Besides that, it's better not to have this kind of thing running in the background as you play.

That should solve the pregnancy issue. If you want to solve the problem formally, post your specs and we'll be able to pinpoint the problem precisely so it can be addressed.


----------



## ridBonnie

The DirectX9 is usually included with your graphics drivers, you might try checking your graphics card installation cd.


----------



## ridBonnie

I'm having a problem getting Sims2 Celebration Stuff to load. I have all the expansions and stuff packs and everything loads perfectly and the game runs beautifully but when I try to install the Celebration Stuff Pack it tells me that there was an error while loading the Pets expansion and that I should uninstall and re-install that expansion. I have had all of these installed on an older computer and they all worked great but with my new system there seems to be a problem. Is anyone else running a dual core with Windows XP Pro? Any ideas or clues as to how to get this to load?


----------



## ridBonnie

make sure you have the cd in your rom drive, won't run without it.


----------



## witchbladerose

Well, it's the Sims 2 Deluxe, which includes Nightlife. I've been avoiding the "woo-hoo" and whatnot by creating a new family and just making some kids. However, the problem still kept showing up- I couldn't even teach the kid how to walk. So I'd like to ask for continued help with the problem.

OS: Windows Me
CPU: P4, 1.6 GHZ
RAM: 511 MB (it says I need 256 for the game and 512 if running other expansion packs)
Disc Drive: 16X DVD-ROM/cdrw drive
Hard Drive: 40 GB, at least 20 GB free
Video: Radeon 9000, 64 MB
Sound: montego bay sound card

Anyone have a clue on what I can do to make the game stop freezing? It's only after big changes- pregnancy, teaching the child how to walk, etc.


----------



## licckle-lisa

why dont you just sell that pc and buy another one?


----------



## Loli

witchbladerose said:


> Well, it's the Sims 2 Deluxe, which includes Nightlife. I've been avoiding the "woo-hoo" and whatnot by creating a new family and just making some kids. However, the problem still kept showing up- I couldn't even teach the kid how to walk. So I'd like to ask for continued help with the problem.
> 
> OS: Windows Me
> CPU: P4, 1.6 GHZ
> RAM: 511 MB (it says I need 256 for the game and 512 if running other expansion packs)
> Disc Drive: 16X DVD-ROM/cdrw drive
> Hard Drive: 40 GB, at least 20 GB free
> Video: Radeon 9000, 64 MB
> Sound: montego bay sound card
> 
> Anyone have a clue on what I can do to make the game stop freezing? It's only after big changes- pregnancy, teaching the child how to walk, etc.


Here's what I know in regards to the requirements for running the game:

Officially, straight from the box and the official Sims 2 site, the requirments for the Sims 2 as cited on by EA games are found here and the requirments for Nightlife are found here (note that these are the "minimum" requirements.) Currently, you meet these "official" requirments to run the game but not run the game well. To run it well here are the recommended requirements:

In reality, what you need is more than that. For the base game, it is recommended that you have a 1.5 GHz processor, 512MB of RAM (if you have a processor better than 1.5 GHz you could probably get away with running it at 256MB of RAM), and definitely more than 32MB video card (like the official requirements state) double that should do it but 128MB should run it smoothly. Since you're running on Windows ME, the RAM shouldn't be much of an issue for you.

For expansion packs, you should have like 2.0 or 2.5 GHz processor (something in that area) and about 256MB on your video card, also a newer, more efficient video card is recommend but not highly since the games don't exactly rely heavily on the video card like most other games do. No, what you need is loads of RAM and a good CPU. As for RAM, for EPs, 1 GB should really run the game well. Make sure to update your drivers as well to get the best of your video card.

Well, that should give you a general idea of what it takes to run the Sims 2 and any other games in the Sims 2 series. If your current computer doesn't meet these recommended specifications, you can expect poor performance such as freezing, lagging, etc.

Currently, your laptop meets the recommended requirements of running the base game but falls short of those for Nightlife. If you want to see if it's possible to improve performance without upgrading or buying something new, try checking to see that your drivers are up to date, run the game without any background programs running simultaneously, set the quality to low, and make sure you have direct X 9.


----------



## crannyannyfran

Hello im back again but this time i tried to install sims 2 manually like ea told me to. but it always stops because of the compressed files.. and something about it being cyclic so i opened the compress files and started to copy onto another file one by one and the major problem was that the the file sims08package.exe was corrupted. Is there anyway to fix this? And also this may sound like a stupid question but the ea consultant said that an exchange was possible if the disc was free of visable scratches. Does it apply to shallow scratches or just all scratches in general?


----------



## augustwhispers

Dell Inspiron I6400
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU
T5200 @ 1.60CHz
1022MB Memory (RAM)
32-bit Operating System
NVidia Gaming Card

Hello there,

So today I occurred a problem with the game completely out of nowhere.
I took a screenshot to better describe the problem than I could:

Click here!

It only seems to do this when the camera is stationary, for when I start to scroll or spin, it goes normal.
The same thing happens with lots. The lot lines are invisible, and I can't see a thing.

Hopefully you can solve my problem!
I'd hate to have to re-install everything, seeing as I have all of the EPs, and that's so time-consuming! haha.

Thanks!


----------



## kamikaze_pigeons

Hi,

I have recently purchased the Sims 2 Pets and Open for Business expansion packs. After installing them, the game freezes a while after I play in Live mode. I get a blue screen that says 'Beginning physical memory dump' and after restarting, I get " The system has recovered from a serious error.' and log of the errors are in: 

C:\Documen~1\Vaio\LOCALS~\Temp\WERE602.dir00\Mini061107.02.dmp
C:\Documen~1\Vaio\LOCALS~\Temp\WERE602.dir00\sysdata.xml

I have not experienced any of these problems while playing the base game Sims 2 (without expansion packs) and the game freezes seem to occur more frequently with the Pets expansion pack. I have removed all custom content downloaded, ran the game while disabling the internet, virus scan etc. and even reinstalled the games but it hasn't solved the problem. The game speed also seems to have slowed down slightly with the expansion pack and sometimes after closing the program, the graphics and resolution on my desktop becomes messed up.

My system specifications are as follows:

Sony Vaio VFN-SZ23GP Notebook
Windows XP Professional
Intel Centrino Duo Genuine Intel(R) CPU
[email protected] GHz
1.67 GHz, 1.00 GB RAM
Physical Memory Extension
SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
Nvidia GEForce Go 7400 graphics card

Really hope that someone can advise me on what to do. Thanks so much!


----------



## crannyannyfran

ok so i am updating my post..and i manually installed and did not install the corrupt file sims08.package..do you think that will have a big affect while playing the game? cuz after i installed even with out that file.. it seemed to work just fine


----------



## ridBonnie

crannyannyfran said:


> Hello im back again but this time i tried to install sims 2 manually like ea told me to. but it always stops because of the compressed files.. and something about it being cyclic so i opened the compress files and started to copy onto another file one by one and the major problem was that the the file sims08package.exe was corrupted. Is there anyway to fix this? And also this may sound like a stupid question but the ea consultant said that an exchange was possible if the disc was free of visable scratches. Does it apply to shallow scratches or just all scratches in general?


shallow scratches don't usually interupt autoplay installations, trust me my daughter and I both use my cd and all of them are slightly scratched needless to say. I don't think your cd is the problem, it may be more of a hardware problem but I would not be qualified to address that problem.


----------



## ridBonnie

kamikaze_pigeons said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently purchased the Sims 2 Pets and Open for Business expansion packs. After installing them, the game freezes a while after I play in Live mode. I get a blue screen that says 'Beginning physical memory dump' and after restarting, I get " The system has recovered from a serious error.' and log of the errors are in:
> 
> C:\Documen~1\Vaio\LOCALS~\Temp\WERE602.dir00\Mini061107.02.dmp
> C:\Documen~1\Vaio\LOCALS~\Temp\WERE602.dir00\sysdata.xml
> 
> I have not experienced any of these problems while playing the base game Sims 2 (without expansion packs) and the game freezes seem to occur more frequently with the Pets expansion pack. I have removed all custom content downloaded, ran the game while disabling the internet, virus scan etc. and even reinstalled the games but it hasn't solved the problem. The game speed also seems to have slowed down slightly with the expansion pack and sometimes after closing the program, the graphics and resolution on my desktop becomes messed up.
> 
> My system specifications are as follows:
> 
> Sony Vaio VFN-SZ23GP Notebook
> Windows XP Professional
> Intel Centrino Duo Genuine Intel(R) CPU
> [email protected] GHz
> 1.67 GHz, 1.00 GB RAM
> Physical Memory Extension
> SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC
> Nvidia GEForce Go 7400 graphics card
> 
> Really hope that someone can advise me on what to do. Thanks so much!


I am no expert but you might try defragmenting your drive and checking with nVidia for the latest drivers for your graphics card. I have had minidmp errors before and that was the way I handled them. I have not been able to find a way to adjust the minidmp settings on the XP pro, on earlier versions of windows you could adjust the amount of memory space in the minidmp cache. You might also need to check the amount of available disk space and remove some of your older programs that you don't use anymore but just haven't taken the time to uninstall. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## kamikaze_pigeons

ridBonnie said:


> I am no expert but you might try defragmenting your drive and checking with nVidia for the latest drivers for your graphics card. I have had minidmp errors before and that was the way I handled them. I have not been able to find a way to adjust the minidmp settings on the XP pro, on earlier versions of windows you could adjust the amount of memory space in the minidmp cache. You might also need to check the amount of available disk space and remove some of your older programs that you don't use anymore but just haven't taken the time to uninstall. I hope this was helpful.


Thanks alot. Will try that out.


----------



## Versia

When I try to install The Sims 2, it pauses at around 98% and says that a file is corrupted. I've installed it from the same disc before and it was fine, but since re-installing my PC it's been saying the same thing everytime I try to install it. Is there any way to uncorrupt the file?
Thanks. :up:


----------



## ridBonnie

Versia said:


> When I try to install The Sims 2, it pauses at around 98% and says that a file is corrupted. I've installed it from the same disc before and it was fine, but since re-installing my PC it's been saying the same thing everytime I try to install it. Is there any way to uncorrupt the file?
> Thanks. :up:


Byre-install your computer do you mean you got another computer or replaced hardware in your computer? If either of those are the case you may need to reinstall your drivers. Check with your motherboard manufacturer for the correct or latest drivers for your motherboard. If you are trying to re-install the Sims 2 for some other reason you may just need to clean your disk or check your cd rom drive for errors on other disks. I hope this was helpful. I can only advise from my own experiences, so there are no guarantees just ideas for things to try.


----------



## sophii--x

I got sims 2 a while ago and i reebooted my computer and i went to reinstall it and the game installed fine but the expansion packs finished installing and when it was checking updates its got an error so i gave up 

and then today i went to try once again and now i was about to install sims 2 but when i insert disc 1 a box appears wil a white x in a red circle and below an ok button.

please can someone help me with this problem

reply asap

x


----------



## ridBonnie

sophii--x said:


> I got sims 2 a while ago and i reebooted my computer and i went to reinstall it and the game installed fine but the expansion packs finished installing and when it was checking updates its got an error so i gave up
> 
> and then today i went to try once again and now i was about to install sims 2 but when i insert disc 1 a box appears wil a white x in a red circle and below an ok button.
> 
> please can someone help me with this problem
> 
> reply asap
> 
> x


Funny story: I recently bought a new motherboard which meant I had to reformat my hard drive, well this was not a problem except for the fact that I was given the wrong drivers for my motherboard. I was not aware of this for a while and was getting very frustrated because when I tried to install my Sim 2 all the expansions and stuff packs installed fine until I got to "Celebration" stuff pack which referred me back to pets and round and round. I tried everything, even reformatting my drive again. It wasn't until about the third try that I noticed the cd with the drivers did not match the motherboard insignia.

Point being, check your motherboard drivers, just a suggestion.


----------



## sophii--x

Whats a motherboard drive
where is it and what do i do?


----------



## ridBonnie

sophii--x said:


> Whats a motherboard drive
> where is it and what do i do?


Your motherboard is the big board in your computer that is kind of like a road map for all your software. It tells the data bits where they need to go to connect with other data bits in order for your games and whatnot to run. The drivers for your motherboard are usually included with the motherboard if you bought it separately or on a cd that came with your computer, usually referred to as a "recovery disk" . The labeling varies from computer to computer so you may want to check with the company that made your computer or motherboard and they can give you more detailed information. If you have the cd that came with your computer or motherboard just insert it into your cd rom drive and select "intall chipset drivers". I hope this was helpful


----------



## sophii--x

Ok we have a recovery disc

our computer is a sony vaio 
so do i just insert the recovery disc?


----------



## MetalGod331

i need some uber help. i am trying to fix my brothers computer. for some reason alot of his games stoped working fear(invalid video), battlefield 2142(doesn't even load up), and sims 2(can not find directx9.0c adapters), are any of these problems related? i am having alot of trouble. if someone could help me please reply to me, i will be creating a thred called sims 2 and other games, video problems, under the game thred.


----------



## ridBonnie

sophii--x said:


> Ok we have a recovery disc
> 
> our computer is a sony vaio
> so do i just insert the recovery disc?


You should be able to just insert the disk and follow the instructions, I hope this fixes your problem for you. Good Luck, Bonnie


----------



## LeninaK

Hi there!

Q. I've been playing sims 2 for ages now and I havent been able to open the sims body shop. When I click it nothing happens. No Sims 2 start up thingy nothing. My mouse shows the little hourglass thing and then it disappears and the computer is just as it was. Why does this happen?! How can I get it to work? Everything is up to date but it just wont open

help me please!


----------



## LeninaK

Gosh.. I post this and then my boyfriend fixes my computer.. gosh


----------



## ridBonnie

LeninaK said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Q. I've been playing sims 2 for ages now and I havent been able to open the sims body shop. When I click it nothing happens. No Sims 2 start up thingy nothing. My mouse shows the little hourglass thing and then it disappears and the computer is just as it was. Why does this happen?! How can I get it to work? Everything is up to date but it just wont open
> 
> help me please!


If you've noticed each expansion pack and stuff pack has it's own link to the body shop so if you go to Sims 2 and have other expansion or stuff pack installed it probably wont open. Try going to the latest expasion or stuff pack that you have and try opening the body shop from there. Other than that I'm afraid I don't have a clue, sorry. I hope this was helpful though. good luck, bonnie


----------



## sophii--x

Yesterday i posted about when my sims 2 disc 1 disc is inserted it comes up with a box with a x in with a red circle around well i borowed a sims 2 game off my friend to install it and the same thing happened!!


Is there something wrong with my computer because it used to work and i have loads of expansion packs and some i havent used..

HELP ASAP


x


----------



## ehmalee

I have Sims 2 that I got along with my new computer. Every time, I get all the way to disc two and it stops. I don't know how to find out my computer information.  I don't think its a bad disc because I installed at one time (after fighting with it for a couple weeks)and then I dumped my computer completely and it won't work. Any ideas?

Also, when I did have the Sims 2 on my computer, the expansion pack didn't load. I think it's a disc hopping thing. (Again, the disc works because it was installed on another computer)


----------



## ridBonnie

snowbunni16 said:


> Hi. I'm having an issue, and I think I figured out a bit of the problem, but I have no idea how to fix it.
> 
> I have the Sims 2 Holiday Edition. I have never downloaded any extras. It's been fully installed since Christmas and has worked fine until a few days ago. Currently, one of my families is moving in super slow motion. This is not due to anything I have done, to my knowledge. It takes forever to scroll around the house, and the pizza delivery guy is standing near my front door, but inside, and is unclickable. He also happens to be the maid guy. When I accessed the cheat thing to see if I could speed it up, I noticed that this line kept repeating:
> TSSGAnim: N001_User 00073 - Remington_objt[421] at -1.000, -1.000 on level1 in slot 0 of car - MaidMobile - 0.8[333]
> 
> So I'm pretty sure it's Remington's fault (he maid/pizza guy). He's stuck somehow, and it is making all the other things slow. I know it's just this one house, because I played with another family and it was fine.
> 
> What can I do to make him go away, or unstick him?


I had this problem on a community lot once but it was two sims who got stuck, what I did was use the "moveobjects" on cheat and moved them out of the way and things seemed to work okay and when I was ready to exit the lot I didn't save, when I went back to that lot everything was okay. I'm wondering if you can do the same with a residential lot. You might try just moving the guy to the outside of the house and exit without saving and see if it works. Just an idea.


----------



## ridBonnie

AngelorDevil10 said:


> OK....i have tried many times to download new stuff onto my sims 2 game...(i have pets, seasons, open for business, university and nightlife) i can't seem to get it to download...it will always pop up something saying that i have to double click on the package to install it but i can't find the package! and it is no where to be found! please help me ...i want more stuff on it lol


Did you read the tutorial at ModTheSims2.com? There is an excellent tutorial there that I think can help you download and install custom content. TheSims2Resource also has an excellent tutorial, you might try theirs. I used those to finally figure out how to download and install custom content and I rarely have any problems with it now but I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to explain it well enough for you. Just a thought you might try.


----------



## ridBonnie

Pushnik said:


> I have been dealing with this problems ever since I first got The Sims 2, and I still don't know what it is. When I upload the game, everything works fine (besides the fact that it takes forever to load), but then, when I upload a house, the neighboring houses won't load. You know how when you play in a certain house, you can see the houses around it? Well, I can't! Not only that, but the water in the neighboorhood view is not clear, it's like...just baby blue, when it's supposed to be clear. Also, when I'm finished decorating a house, the game lags a lot, like it's not refeshing the screen as often as it should be. The refresh rate in the Performance Panel is set to the highest (75) so I don't know what to do!
> 
> If anyone had a similar problem, please let me know what the hell I can do!
> Also, my computer is a HP Pavillion Media Center TV PC with a nVIDIA GeForce 6200 video card.


I'm afraid that is a graphics problem and you will need to go to nVidia for the latest drivers for your video card and operating system. Also in the readme files on the Sims2 games you will find information about what graphics cards it is compatible with and if not compatible what problems you can expect and what to do about them. Check your Sims2 and expansion packs readme files. Go to start, all programs, ea games, sims2 or expansion pack, and scroll down to readme and click to start.


----------



## sophii--x

My sims 2 will not work look at my comment above for what happens 



reply asap 

i think its my computer


----------



## hyper1234

I got the sims 2 game and installed it all and played it for a while then stopped and lodded it again and when it was at the lodding screen it sayed the application has crashed. appilation will now terminate. i uninstalled it and installed it again and it did the same thing. I played i left i came back it stopped. what do i do?


----------



## Sims2help

When i try to install sims 2 university it stops at 50%. Im on a Mac G5 and i dont know why it wont work, its an original disk but it has some scratches on it. not that many though!??? HLELLPPP!!!!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Okay guys.. Sorry about this being my first post.. I'm a loser, i know. >.< I've been having this problem for about a year.. So i'm hoping someone will know how to fix this, though i completely understand if its not possible... ;-; Please bare with me.. My computer knowledge is limited.
It all started before Seasons came out. My graphics card had just started to die, so i decided to upgrade. The problem with this was, i didn't know crap about Power supplies. Mine was a 230W. I got a Radeon X1300, thinking it would at least play. But that was only the beginning of my problems. Soon after installing, it would freeze, at first it was whenever i saved, but then it was after a few moments of playing.. Finally, we figured out it was the power supply, so i upgraded it to a 500W (coolmax V-500). But by then it was too late. 
I guess between upgrading the video card and having the old power supply, my whole computer decided to hate me at once. I've had to buy a new fan, motherboard, processor, and the graphics card that started this mess.
But.. No, we aren't done yet. >.< My computer still decides its a good idea to shut down somewhere in between 5-40 mins of game play.. 40 minutes being when opened the side of my case and placed a fan in front of it. I do have downloads, but i have removed the folder and it still happens. I have also bought a new graphics card, thinking that it might have been damaged (along with everything else) but i ended up taking it back because it also decided to shut down after 5 minutes of game play. Ugh. 
I have also reformatted my computer.. At least twice. And uninstalled and reinstalled about half a dozen times, lol. I also rerolled the graphics card drivers and downloaded new drivers.
I did take it to a guy and he ended up tellin me to take out my sound card.. i guess my mother board is small, so it might be why its having so many problems (i bought it for $75 at Mirco Center ^^*).... But i cannot be sure anymore.. I'm always wrong 
My specs that i know how to look up ;
Processor: Pentium 4
CPU: 3.06 GHz
1024 MB Ram
Graphics Card: VisionTek Radeon X1300 512 AGP
Bios: Phoenix Award Bios V. 6.00 PG

Oh, i'm also quite familiar with Modthesims2.com... I've looked EVERYWHERE for answers..

Thank you so much for even looking at this! I appreciate it, even if no one can find an answer!

*edit*
Because i want to give as much info as possible, i thought i'd edit my post to add something i forgot... I have a card in my computer for the internet. Thats why we ended up removing my sound card.. it was too close to that and the GC, so it was overheating...


----------



## mindstalking

Hi, 
first of all, what a great concept here! very useful information!
but now.. the real deal: 

so I bought the sims a couple of weeks ago, downloaded some objects and further, everything worked absolutely perfect.. But then.. I wanted more! So I decided to download an expansion pack (h&m fashion). What a complete failure! Since then everything is going wrong! I deleted the expansion pack en reinstalled The sims (after deleting it manually).

Anyway.. I downloaded again couple of objects, but now, when the file "Downloads" is in the file of the sims, the game crashes while it's loading (when it loading everything, dna, ...) . When the file "Downloads" isn't in the file of the sims, everything is ok! 

what could cause this problem?? I really would like to use my new objects...
thanks in advance,

Mieke from Belgium.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

mindstalking said:


> Hi,
> first of all, what a great concept here! very useful information!
> but now.. the real deal:
> 
> so I bought the sims a couple of weeks ago, downloaded some objects and further, everything worked absolutely perfect.. But then.. I wanted more! So I decided to download an expansion pack (h&m fashion). What a complete failure! Since then everything is going wrong! I deleted the expansion pack en reinstalled The sims (after deleting it manually).
> 
> Anyway.. I downloaded again couple of objects, but now, when the file "Downloads" is in the file of the sims, the game crashes while it's loading (when it loading everything, dna, ...) . When the file "Downloads" isn't in the file of the sims, everything is ok!
> 
> what could cause this problem?? I really would like to use my new objects...
> thanks in advance,
> 
> Mieke from Belgium.


Its probably your downloads causing the problems. You'll have to do the divide method if you want to keep all of them..
http://www.sims2wiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Game_Problem
I believe that should help you *^^*. Haha, sorry, i'm not a tech guy, though..


----------



## jmg9789

Everytime I try and install the Sims 2, it goes perfectly until I reach time for me to enter the second disk..then it freezes. It usually freezes at around 20% but this time I got up to 23.

HELP!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

jmg9789 said:


> Everytime I try and install the Sims 2, it goes perfectly until I reach time for me to enter the second disk..then it freezes. It usually freezes at around 20% but this time I got up to 23.
> 
> HELP!


Do you have a dell? If you do, i think they mentioned something about Dells having problems installing Sims2, and help is earlier in the forum =D


----------



## jmg9789

Yes I do have a dell. I remember getting it to work once before but it was such a process. I just can't seem to remember how. I know its worked before! I have enough space and all of that..I really wanna play.

help help help!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

If you back track these posts, you'll be able to see how.. Many times.  However, since i don't have a dell, i haven't had such a problem.. But you should have your answers if you go back some pages!


----------



## Kally

I thought maybe this was just a small glitch, but it's still happening! When I tell my sim to go to work, the action icon goes up to the top, then dissapears. I really don't want her to get fired. What do i do? Is this even a glitch? plus my sim just had babies, so is that why this wont work? I REALLY need help!


----------



## Samantha07

I NEED HELP!!!!!! 
i have Windows Vista and sims is not loading.
please help me!!!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Kally said:


> I thought maybe this was just a small glitch, but it's still happening! When I tell my sim to go to work, the action icon goes up to the top, then dissapears. I really don't want her to get fired. What do i do? Is this even a glitch? plus my sim just had babies, so is that why this wont work? I REALLY need help!


Do you have any hacks?? Those are usually the cause... Specially if you have two conflicting ones..


----------



## Kally

Hmm...i never thought of that. Yeah I do have a couple hacks, but i dont see how they could by conflicting...Oh well, thanks for the help!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Kally said:


> Hmm...i never thought of that. Yeah I do have a couple hacks, but i dont see how they could by conflicting...Oh well, thanks for the help!


Even if the hacks have nothing to do with each other, you can still have conflicts. Anything messing with the original game coding can do this. =P No prob.


----------



## sweetliner

Hi, I'm recently having problems with my sims 2 game again. I have all the expansions. When I went in a lot again after several days, my lot freezes and i took the downloads out and it worked, but i took the downloads that i recently downloaded out and still doesn't want to use my downloads, even if they are old. Then i bought a stuff pack for it, if it could work better cause the problem happened months ago with Nightlife, that when I loaded the game, it then closes to my desktop, and the same problem happened again but after I loaded the family when all my updates installed already, it closes and appears at my desktop again.


please help! i really want to play again with no problems happening again


----------



## x-Plug-In-Baby-x

Hey There Guys!

I'm new, but I've been playing Sims since it first came out  

I've recently installed most of the expansion packs on my computer, but Sims 2 Pets and Sims 2 Seasons are only DVD compatible. The trouble is, is that when I go to load Sims 2 Pets, it says 'Please Insert Sims 2 Pets into the CD drive and Press Ok to Retry'.

I've installed it, but as i have two different hard drives for my computer (CD and DVD) I can't install Sim 2 Pets and Sims 2 Seasons.  

I hope this makes sense  

Also, A little more Info:

When I have to choose a user for my game, I can only load it into the '( C:\Program Flies\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Pets )' I can't load it into the DVD file  

Please Help 

x-Plug-In-Baby-x


----------



## star_girl_k

Hey, recently I have noticed that while playing on the sims 2 the graphics seem to be quite blurry and not quite right and silly things like there fingers being stuck together and patterns being blurry.
Could anyone tell me what this might be?


----------



## killerjane

Ok, I wanted to start a massive legacy, as in, making a whole new neighborhood and devoting it to family members so eventually it would have like, 30 generations. 
Anyway, I made my first family and about 10 minutes into game play, the build and furnishing mode buttons go grey for no reason, no fire, no burglar. I can save and exit but not build or furnish.
I figure its a glitch so I delete the family and neighborhood and start over. But it happens again!
So annoying!
What is it? How can I stop it? Is there a key I'm accidently pressing thats making the two things become inaccessible?

HELP!


----------



## dancer4life

I have a question my Sims 2 lately hasn't been letting me type anything. When i go to type like a cheat or something it just wont let me type but when its off the sims 2 it typer perfectly fine!

What can i do to fix that?


----------



## drpink7

I recently just got a new computer and it's running on windows vista. i installed my sims 2 and it's working perfectly apart from all my walls and floors arent appearing properly. they're coming up sort of pixelated and square but all my sims and furniture etc is appearing fine. i've tried changing some of the graphics settings but nothing seems to be fixing it. also i downloaded the patch for the sims2 and that hasnt fixed it either. any ideas???


----------



## lilsquishy

I have a family of sims and whenever the wife has a child not only is the child always a boy and the boys are always clones of each other(the exact same baby each time) with distorted features...can someone help me?


----------



## Dan1988

Hi there, I have been playing the sims for years and love it ( :

I got a laptop for chiristmas and ever since the sims 2 aint working properly - it will go about half an hour before freezing and a warning message saying 'display driver stopped responding' and every thing on my desktop is magnified.

Can anyone help? I know nothing about computers and its so annoying - maybe im being really stupid and its obvious but not for me its not ( :

Thanks x


----------



## charlene_siddall

Hey, I've just got a few expansion packs at once, my comps gone a little slow...but thats ok! My problem is that all the walls of every house (iv checked multiple neighborhoods) has flashing bright red walls, even the pool! it gets nausiating after a while, whats causing this? How do i fix it?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

charlene_siddall said:


> Hey, I've just got a few expansion packs at once, my comps gone a little slow...but thats ok! My problem is that all the walls of every house (iv checked multiple neighborhoods) has flashing bright red walls, even the pool! it gets nausiating after a while, whats causing this? How do i fix it?


It means your graphics card isn't good enough. You have to upgrade..


----------



## d.rumme.r

Hi, this should be pretty simple I'm guessing.

I played Sims 2 at my friend's house and when I got her an expansion pack I got the original. When I played it on my computer the graphics were REALLY crappy. Like, we're talking 1995 looking. :s

The first page says I should have 512 MB RAM and I only have 496 MB but I didn't think that would make that much of a difference right? From reading some of this thread I would think it's the video card that's the probdlem. How do I find out what video card I have, and if I must upgrade to play, how much is this going to cost?


----------



## ~Candy~

Hi gamers....can I get this question answered.

Can you LEGALLY install SIMS 2 on multiple computers, or is it one cd per computer?

Thanks, we have a debate going in another thread --- sorry if it has been addressed....to little time too many posts


----------



## johnjp17

Hello. I have an Asus A3AC Laptop Pentium M 1.7 Ghz but running at 798Mhz. 256MB DDR Ram. 60GB Hard disk. Intel Extreme Graphics. Im wondering why the game runs sooo slow. You have to wait literally for like 10 minutes and when you get into the game, the screen drags. Any suggestion? Can I speed it up by adding RAM or no effect? I used to play it using my Pentium 4 2.66 LGA775 System and GeForce FX 5200, 512 RAM with no problem. I was wondering what kind of upgrade should I do to at least have the same performance levels as my P4 which I sold. Thank you very much! ^^


----------



## CPrince1000

Hello, My fish aren't showing up in there fish tanks but you can interact with them as normal / I have pets, nightlife & university installed
I have an emachines 820 with a geforce fx5200


----------



## CPrince1000

Hello again my unversity jobs (artist, paranormal, show biz & natural scientist) won't unlock their career rewards and can't get up to that level
Same as above


----------



## Nekochanpurr

CPrince1000 said:


> Hello, My fish aren't showing up in there fish tanks but you can interact with them as normal / I have pets, nightlife & university installed
> I have an emachines 820 with a geforce fx5200


Thats your graphics card. Not good enough to show fishies anymore. Happened to me, too =P


----------



## xx-amy-xx

I originally had the sims 2 game but the dsic broke so we had to buy a new one. the only one we could find was the sims 2 dvd edition. the thing is the graphics are much poorer than on the original game. why is this????


----------



## ~Candy~

xx-amy-xx, welcome to TSG...maybe you can answer my question regarding the EULA? Post 2358 above?


----------



## CPrince1000

My card has been updated but there are still no fish how do i get them back I need them


----------



## Nekochanpurr

CPrince1000 said:


> My card has been updated but there are still no fish how do i get them back I need them


If you got seasons your card probably still isn't good enough. Theres a cheat on modthesims2.com that puts the shaders on.. but it might not work. good luck.


----------



## HeavenlySweet

Hi 

I have a problem.. Not with the game itself, but with Body Shop..
If I try to import eyes, I sometimes get the message 'that I don't hav enough free disc space'.. Which is pretty weird, as I've got at least 170 GB unused..  

Please help


----------



## CPrince1000

my univertsity jobs wont get to the level (all of them) where they unlock their career rewards please!!! help


----------



## Sims2fan

I just installed the Sims2 Pets. But everytime I play it, the walls flash red and black on the houses.It's really annoying . Please help!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Sims2fan said:


> I just installed the Sims2 Pets. But everytime I play it, the walls flash red and black on the houses.It's really annoying . Please help!


...Get a new graphics card.


----------



## aden34

HELP PLEASE SOMEONE!!
I have just purchased and installed Sims 2 Dvd edition on my daughters Compaq laptop which is running Vista home premium edition,it installed all ok but when I click on game icon it says compatability issues with this software and Vista, so I go to the Sims website and download and install the update.I still get the compatability warning which I just ignore and click run program but I get a white box appearing on my screen with a red cross in the centre and thats it.There is a OK button to press then it just stops the disc and nothing happens.Has anyone got any ideas on this please.


----------



## CPrince1000

I've completed collage and nothing's happend to the jobs! What does completing collage actually do? Mine has no effect on jobs for some reason, it is really annoying  IM SO CONFUSED!!!! PLAEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeccaBunny

Hey all,

Pregnancy & Aging-
I've had sims2 for quite a while now and I'm trying to make lots of babies -the natural way!
(nothing like a good woohoo right?  ) Anyway, after selecting the "try for baby" prompt and hearing the "it worked" lullaby, the mother sim doesn't get pregnant, she shows no signs of pregnancy at all! At this point, everyone else in the house stops aging as well -my other babies won't grow up! 
*Note: aging has never been manually turned off so it should still be ON*

Invisible Items-
At the same time the pregnancy problem showed up, my toilet got clogged so I simply deleted the toilet (fixing it is too time consuming!), used the "moveobjects on" cheat to delete the puddles of water, and tried to purchase a new toilet -but when I drag the new toilet into the bathroom, the toilet is invisible. I can still technically purchase it, but it just isn't there. This is the same for all other objects I wish to purchase.  

PLEASE HELP

Thanks, Becca


----------



## HeavenlySweet

HeavenlySweet said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a problem.. Not with the game itself, but with Body Shop..
> If I try to import eyes, I sometimes get the message 'that I don't hav enough free disc space'.. Which is pretty weird, as I've got at least 170 GB unused..
> 
> Please help


Hey.. It's starting to get really annoying right now.. I can't import anything anymore.. My projects won't even show.. I'm going to try to reinstall TS2 Seasons right now  
PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## ChasingCars624

I'm having serious issues with my Sims 2 disc that I bought about two years ago and never played. I guess the only thing I can say about it is that it simply will not run. The autorun doesn't appear, and when I try to run it myself, it says that there is no disc in the drive. 
Now I know you all are probably tired of hearing that because I've seen it posted so many times before. My only other problem is that I can't understand anything anyone is saying about these computers and how to fix them. The only thing I know is that I have a Dell with Windows XP. 
I don't know much about computers, so if someone could help me using simple terms, I would really appreciate it. I really want to play!


----------



## elicarose

Hello - 
This is my first ever post. I did some searches and looked through the older posts, but didn't find anything about this. I just installed Sims 2 Deluxe on my computer and it installed with no problems. Unfortunately, it won't start up. I keep getting a box that says:
Sims2EP2.exe - Bad Image
C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support.

I don't know what the deal is. I am quite certain that my computer specs should be more than sufficient to run this program.

Inspiron E1505, Intel Core 2 Duo processor T5600 (2MB/1.83GHz/667MHz)
15.4 Inch TrueLife Wide-screenWXGA, for Inspiron 6400/E1505
2GB, DDR2, 533MHz 2 Dimm for Inspiron 6400/E1505
256MB ATI MOBILITY RADEON X1400 HyperMemory, for Inspiron 6400/E1505
120GB 5400RPM SATA Hard Drive for Inspiron 6400/E1505
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium Edition, English

Please let me know if you have any ideas. Thanks for providing such a valuable resource!!!


----------



## xXx ViCkY xXx

I've had a couple of problems in the past with my computer when it comes to running games, usually to do with the graphic memory or whatever its called! But The Sims 2 has been running fine lately.... Until my younger cousin played on it. I had only created a couple of families because i prefer spending all my time building them up and so this shouldn't have taken up too much space on the computer, however my cousin has created dozens of families and created a whole new neighbourhood - whilst being on it for about 30 hours in the space of 4 days. Im guessing that this has clogged up all the free space on the computer so just want to delete it and start again, but how do I wipe it COMPLETELY from the disk?! Previously when i have uninstalled and then reinstalled all families etc were still there.... Help Please!!!


PS Would it work if i did the thing where you put the computer back to how it was a week ago?!


----------



## janelle1992

can u tell me how to solve this prob
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/1374/simsjt8.png


----------



## KGOMES

I installed the first sims fine but now when i try to install house party, livin large or unleashed i get to the screen where it asks about ATI and then wants me to restart my computer. When i restart ATI should automatically run some tests and i should then be able to proceed with my download. But i cant! ATI wont run the tests so i cant get any further.

help!?


----------



## Boeing227

I manually installed the game because the disks didn't, but that's not the problem.

I can play the game including building lots and houses but when I click the "Create a Sim" icon, the game crashes and the oh so annoying window pops up saying "pplication has crashed. Application will now terminate." 

I've tried everything in the book, no programs running in the background, 1024 x 768 16-bit display, -w -nosound, deleting groups.cache, reinstalling the game. (It uninstalled sucessfully.) 

Computer info:

Machine name: YOUR-C8BH3JAGLT
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1(2600.xpsp2.030422-1633)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Compaq Presario 061
System Model: PC129A-ABA SR1110NX NA430
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.53GHz, ~2.5GHz
Memory: 504MB RAM
Page File: 149MB used, 1081MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0904 32bit Unicode

Please help asap.


----------



## newthead14

CoasterFreak said:


> Hi all. I will respond to your questions ASAP, unless someone else knows the answer. I have church (about an hour) so check back for your answers within an hour or so.


can you help me please? i click on sims 2 on my desktop, and it goes, and i play for about 10-15 min.And then it freezes, but i can hear everyhitng thats going on. Then it shows my desktop, and its all messed up and its shuts off. But when the games frozen, somtimes i have to unplugg it because it wont go to the desk top. I know you hvae wrote alot about this but that all didnt work for me. PLEASE! :[


----------



## newthead14

can you help me please? i click on sims 2 on my desktop, and it goes, and i play for about 10-15 min.And then it freezes, but i can hear everyhitng thats going on. Then it shows my desktop, and its all messed up and its shuts off. But when the games frozen, somtimes i have to unplugg it because it wont go to the desk top. I know you hvae wrote alot about this but that all didnt work for me. PLEASE! :[


----------



## cshah

Dear sir
I have Toshiba laptop my laptop running good but when i purchased bigfishgames and
downloaded at that time it is running good for half an hour afterwards my laptop suddenly
shutdown and after some time i have to restarted my laptop restarted manually.
please guide me what is the problem.My e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Erikapie

I have Windows Vista and I cannot seem to figure out if my graphics card thing is good enough for the games for Sims2...

I apparently have *ATI Radeon X1400*...out of the system requirement information I have looked at, I cannot seem to figure out if I have that or not ?

Please help! I'm terrible with stuff like this! I am fairly sure I have decent memory I'm just not sure of the graphics.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Bob_dole

HELP
ok i have an Imac 17 Inch Intel Dual Core 2.0 Ghz 1 GB DDR2 SDRAM
ATI X1600 128 MB, and 110.9 GB's Free of HD space, and i am running sims2 for mac.
i have 2 problems, 
1: my package installer wont install any custom content  it keeps getting this message saying please re-install package installer. but HOW do u re-install it?

2: all TV screens and computers screens dont work! on the TV it will be like "yummychannel_ something" and it says it many times on the screen with a red X going accross the screen

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## silverorb

I know we are getting a little sick of this issue BUT I am unable to play sims 2--installed fine
The problem is when I try to load I get the splash screen then after that I get the winxp error "THE SIMS 2 HAS ENCOUNTERED A PROBLEM AND NEEDS TO CLOSE. WE ARE SORRY FOR THE INCONVIENCE."

I remember I had this issue a few years ago....I just forgot how I fixed it--

ALL my drivers are up-to-date
direct x is updated
sims 2 cd patch installed
I have tried closing ALL background programs
have even tried changing the target line (i.e -w -nosound)
have tried the cd in both my cd-roms

EA is no help what so ever on this...which sux cause my son is now of age to play this--
let me know if you need anymore info--I will be a way for an hour or so but will check back ASAP

Thanx guys


----------



## CPrince1000

hey on my game the paintings dont go up in price I think they have fixed it or its my computer & in my job's i don't need any friends which is ok but i like a challange PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## markie15

i installed sims 2 on vista and i got a problem

i did hit right butten and properties and then i did compactical and i did windos 98 running

first it did nothing but (could not play) now it starts up and then it says replace disk and hit ok and then restart the application

do i need a patch or some thing like that to play it i realy like it i bought a new pc whit damm vista because my other pc is broken ...±S

some 1 who can help me??

greetz markie


----------



## harrypotter

h ithis is harry and i have same problem with dos games,wen i running the games there is a message like this
game.exe
error:ntvdm cpu has encountered an illegal instruction
cs:00000somrthing like this
how can i diagonise my problem
please tell me any one,i am using windows xp sp-2 and amd processor


----------



## blackmoon

I have 2 computers at home and neither one of them even recognize that there is a disk in the drive (the computers both meet all system requirements).


----------



## powerduck

I have had Sims 2 for quite a while, but a few months ago the game would occasionally crash. Now the game freezes every time I start it. It always freezes when you are trying to load a neighbourhood [eg. Pleasantview, Strangetown ect.], after all the pictures light up - at the point where the music stops and the cursor should turn into the hourglass.

As for what I've done, I've used disk cleanup, defragmentor, virus scans, I've deleted all the unused programs to make space and I've ended all the unwanted processes. The only thing I found was svchost.exe which has apparently caused problems due to it taking up to much CPU. But I don't know how to resolve that problem either =(.

Thank you for reading and hope you can help me! =D.

Bryony.


----------



## CPrince1000

Hey can I just say, y? isnt anybodys question last time some bodys question was 14th july come we dont have all year


----------



## Mystkitty

Gee, I hope someone answers this as I'm suddenly having the same problem exactly. I am running Vista (blech) on a new laptop and the game was working fine one minute and not the next. I've tried removing any downloads file explorer lists as having been modified in the past few days to no avail. I'm working on a mansion described in a book series and when I saved the game the people were running around and all seemed well. Now the game will load ok but won't let me go into a neighborhood.. any of them.
Please can someone help? My puter hardly has anything in it. and it runs lickety split.


----------



## powerduck

Hello again. I solved the problem of not being able to get into a neighbourhood. I needed to download the latest drivers for my video card. There are detailed instructions on the Sims 2 website, under Help - Freezing/Locking Up. However, all is NOT well, because now I get onto a family, play for 5-10minutes and then the game freezes again and I have to restart.


----------



## forgetmeknots

I've just bought and installed The Sims 2 Deluxe (DVD). Here's my PC config:

*Microsoft Windows XP Professional
*PHITRONICS
*System MCP61V
*AMD Sempron Processor 3200+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.8GHz
*1006MB Ram
*DVD-ROM
*120GB free space on disk
*DirectX 9.0c
*Realtek HD Audio Output
*NVIDIA GeForce 6100 nForce400 (driver date is 06/29/07)

After completting the installation, I CAN'T, in any way, open the game! After a considerably long time of waiting, it seems like the game is going to open, but what happens is that the screen goes black, and I can't exit in any way, so I have to reset my PC.

I follow all steps written on The Sims' support manual, downloaded a new NVIDIA driver (which they say at the website that is the latest, that I don't need to download a new one), but the problem continues. I even uninstalled and reinstalled the game, but the same keeps happening!

Do you have any ideas? It's so frustrating...

Thanks in advance!

*(BTW, I HAVE ALSO TRIED THE "-w" "-nosound" thing, and it still didn't work!)*


----------



## blackbeltmckinle

I know stuff about this problem have been posted, but i just got 2 expansion packs (University and seasons) 
The University disk just wont be read at all and the seasons will install until u have to insert the second disk at that point it wont read that disk either!
Please help
My disks are not copied or faulty because i just bought them and how could both be messed up?


----------



## blackbeltmckinle

any ideas about my problems with my games?


----------



## amberdank

Hey Sims 2 gamers ... thought id give this a shot cause I'm tired of trying to figure this out.
Sim 2 works fine on my notebook ... no problems nothing .. But i found out you could download objects and skins etc. from Sims download sites and even read up about meshes and such. From there on i started downloading from miscellaneous sites, but i noticed only some of the items work and all the files are in my downloads file where they're supposed to go. Could it be because I'm using the Glamor life expansion pack CD instead of the original Sims 2 CD?


----------



## Kristin76

amberdank said:


> Hey Sims 2 gamers ... thought id give this a shot cause I'm tired of trying to figure this out.
> Sim 2 works fine on my notebook ... no problems nothing .. But i found out you could download objects and skins etc. from Sims download sites and even read up about meshes and such. From there on i started downloading from miscellaneous sites, but i noticed only some of the items work and all the files are in my downloads file where they're supposed to go. Could it be because I'm using the Glamor life expansion pack CD instead of the original Sims 2 CD?


Make sure you are downloading items that are compatible with the expansions you have. Some downloads require specific expansion packs: ie. Seasons, Uni, etc. Also make sure you have the CEP: Custom Enabler Package. If you don't have that most downloads will never work.


----------



## Kristin76

blackbeltmckinle said:


> I know stuff about this problem have been posted, but i just got 2 expansion packs (University and seasons)
> The University disk just wont be read at all and the seasons will install until u have to insert the second disk at that point it wont read that disk either!
> Please help
> My disks are not copied or faulty because i just bought them and how could both be messed up?


Before you install your games, shut down all memory hogging resources running in the background. If you game is competing for disk space with other background tasks it will not install.


----------



## Fungirlie

Hi,
I'm from Germany, but I also have a big problem with SIMS.
I'm a student in Year 11 so don't laugh if my English is very bad^^
So, where should I begin?
When I installed SIMS 2, the computer told me that there were an error with the file NeighborhoodManager.package. I thought my CD is maybe dirty so I cleaned it and reinstalled it. But it's still the same error! 
I know that my CD is not broken because when I installed the game at my friend's home, it ran perfectly!

Could you help me?
I hope you can understand my bad English!


----------



## mjmpheonix

So my girlfriend stopped her career of Sims 2 because her background would randomly go blue. The sims themselves are fine and the house they are currently in is okay, and whenever the screen is moved around to search for something the background and surrounding images are normal in every way, but when the screen stops moving around suddenly everything around the sims and the house they are in is a blue hue with no detail or anything, just blue. And if the screen gets 'moved in' for a closer look at the sims the blue background tends to absorb more of the house so only what is in the very center of the screen remains normal colored and not absorbed in the blue.
She had reinstalled several times and just gave up entirely because the blue-ness conflicts with the sims and makes it difficult to add anything to the house as the background covers things up sometimes. So I went out and bought her a new copy, completely uninstalled anything with 'sims' attached to it (even searched for the phrase 'sims' and deleted everything there), and reinstalled this fresh new $40.00 game. And after 15 minutes, the blue comes back! I lowered everything I could in the graphical display, it has all the requirements for the game (1 GB ram, 120 GB hardrive, can't remember video card but it had necessary MB requirements), what could be causing this problem? thanks


----------



## nofxislife

Hi!
I just installed the sims 2, the sims 2 open for business and glamour life, and everything is working fine except that whenever I try to move and object, or put prices on things, the game freezes and I can't play anymore until I restar the computer without saving the game! Could you help me please?


----------



## mellaine

My sister has the Sims 2 and while I was at her house, I was playing the game until I got my new graphic card. Now, I have the graphic card and I have several families on my computer and one family (Father, mother, kids married with kids, kids in college, and kids at home) on her computer. Obviously, there is one dorm and two houses I would like to move over to my computer so I can play them at my house, rather than only playing them when I am at her house. I haven't taken any pictures, so I don't have a storybook or anything. Is there a way for me to move just those houses to my computer without losing memories, relationships, etc and also without messing up any of my families in my computer?


----------



## mjmpheonix

I previously posted about an error where all my background is covered up by this blocky blue-ness. It covers everything but the sims I am working with and the house which they are currently in. this is very annoying but still playable, however, a new error has taken place which makes it NOT playable, this error was described in a prior post as follows:

08-Jul-2007 07:17 AM 
Dan1988 

Junior Member Posts: 1 
Join Date: Jul 2007
Experience: Beginner 

Hi there, I have been playing the sims for years and love it ( :

I got a laptop for chiristmas and ever since the sims 2 aint working properly - it will go about half an hour before freezing and a warning message saying 'display driver stopped responding' and every thing on my desktop is magnified.

Can anyone help? I know nothing about computers and its so annoying - maybe im being really stupid and its obvious but not for me its not ( :

Thanks x 

I have tried turning off all other memory hogging devices, I've tried cooling off the computer with an extra fan (on the off chance the graphics card/computer in general was overheating), I went out and bought a new copy after uninstalling and reinstalling the previous one multiple times (7X), I even turned every graphics option down to the bare minimum for Sims2 and it still won't help with the blue background, and this error has started happening after only 10-15 minutes of gameplay so i have to save every 5 minutes or I'll lose all my work unexpectedly. Is this a driver problem? Is my graphics card not compatible (then why would it play at all or why was it normal for a long time before and now can't play for more than a half hour at a time?) Any help is appreciated, thank you so much!


----------



## Kristin76

mellaine said:


> My sister has the Sims 2 and while I was at her house, I was playing the game until I got my new graphic card. Now, I have the graphic card and I have several families on my computer and one family (Father, mother, kids married with kids, kids in college, and kids at home) on her computer. Obviously, there is one dorm and two houses I would like to move over to my computer so I can play them at my house, rather than only playing them when I am at her house. I haven't taken any pictures, so I don't have a storybook or anything. Is there a way for me to move just those houses to my computer without losing memories, relationships, etc and also without messing up any of my families in my computer?


If you were using your Sims2 disc....yes everything will be saved and you can still play the house and families.

If you were using her sims2 disc....no. There is no way to move a house from computer to computer without severing the relationships. I am not sure if the memories will stay either.


----------



## Zombina

Whenever I click on an object, say the telephone, the options menu appears for maybe a split second before disappearing again. It's like this for every single object, even other sims, and I don't know how to solve it. It wouldn't be much of a problem except that it makes it nearly impossible to get my sims to do specific actions. I tried for ten minutes to get one sim to ask another on a date, but because the menu disappears too fast I still haven't been able to.

I have every expansion pack, no hacks, and the only downloads are from Maxis (the 2 new cars). This started happening a few weeks after I installed TS2 on my new laptop, but was running smoothly up until recently. Is there any way to solve this problem that does not involve unistalling and reinstalling the game?


----------



## ShanLyne23

Hey everyone! I have been terribly frustrated all day! UGH! I had to reinstall window on my computer due to a problem. That went fine, no issues, but now I am attempting to reload Sims 2...I had had the game up and running perfectly before, but since my system reboot it won't read the Direct x 9.0. Apparently suddenly I don't have the devices to run this. Anyone know how to figure out what those video cards are, how I get them active again, etc??? Thanks! Shannon


----------



## jodybreeze

when i'm installing the sims 2 it goes to 22% and says cannot transfer support/en_us/eahelp from the meida what is wrong


----------



## Nantia

I can't install the expansions of TheSims2.When I try to install one of the expansions it says:"The process did not complete successfully.The installation will now terminate..."Sth like that.I tried install them in order (first the university and etch.)But I didn't manage sth.I also downloaded the patch of The Sims 2 from the site of EA.But when I trie to open the patch,it doesn't open.I know that many who play sims 2 have this probem with the expansions.Can someone tell me what to do??I recently did format but I don't know if this has anything to do with the problem I face.Thnx


----------



## sim22

hi i have had the sims 2 for a while now and everything was fine but lately whenever an old person dies it wont let me save after or quit or go to the neighbourhood meaning i cannot save what i have just done! it is extremely annoying! do you have any idea what i can do to stop this from happening??


----------



## Nataruma

Hello!

I've had sims 2 for a while now, no problems installing or working the disks *knocks on wood* my issue is with general gameplay.

This problem has reoccurred through two formats so I wondered if maybe it was some of the custom items I download and add that are affecting my game performance.

Firstly I have all expansions up to Open for Business. No pets, no seasons, and no extra packs (family etc.)

Everything works alright for a while, but then suddenly when I build or move into a lot, random houses will get stretched roof textures, so that the roof looks waaayyyy tall, clearly not the normal height it's supposed to be. Doesn't interfere as I usually play with cut away walls where the roof doesn't show, but extremely aggravating when I want to build something pretty.

A second issue I had recently was with headlight texture. There's something wrong, either the game can't find the file or something got lost in translation, but at night all vehicles will have like a block in front of their headlights with text which is a bit hard to read but it seems like it says headlight 'something'. There's still a headlighty glow surrounding the blocks, and the cars work fine, I don't know what happened there.

I download custom content from Mod the Sims 2 and other trusted sites, and have clean installer or whatever it's called to organize the things installed in my downloads folder. The glitches don't affect the actual gameplay, they're just cosmetic as far as I can tell. I'm wondering if it's possible that one of the custom items is causing these problems. Maybe the custom wallpapers? That's the only thing I can think of that would affect a roof untouched by furnishings or the like. As for the headlight lighting effect, I have no clue what went sour there.


----------



## c.ynique

I recently purchased a new computer and have attempted to install the Sims 2 DVD Version; however i continued to encounter an "error" problem. The installation will be going perfectly smooth, until it hits *82%*; after about five minutes of the installation being stuck on *82%*, I get this:

*a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'D:\TSData\Res\Sound\Voice6.package' from the media*

I have cleaned the disk multiple times, I have saved the game to the hard drive and attempted a successful installation from there. I have also tried manual installation and have renamed InstallShield to InstallShieldOld. Nothing so far has worked.

So I was hoping to find some answers here

My System Specs Are As Follows:

*Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Version 2

Intel (R)
Pentium (R) 4 CP2 2.00 GHz
1.99 GHz
512 MB of RAM

With Added NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500 Display Adapter
*
Thankyou so much in advance
A few years ago I had purchased a new computer and had similar but different troubles installing the game.
The only reason I found a solution was because of forums like this ​


----------



## punk_kitty113

i need help bad!!! I'm trying to download the Sims 2 Stories, and everytime i put the disk in the slot, no intallisation screen pops up or anything (even with using the Run button on the Start box)... is it possible that my computer is messing up, or is it the disk? OR is it that Sims 2 stories can't be installed if there are other Sims2 expansionpacks and the basic Sims2 disk ... yea confusing ... Another thing that bugs me is that i tried it on another computer, and it came on easy ... yet on my Hp Pavilion A 305 W, it won't !!!

I'm irritated, worried, and i really want to play this game!!! HELP!!!


----------



## foreverdarkness1

I need serious help!! I was able to sucessfully download the Sims 2 holiday edition once before, but I had to uninstall it later on cause of space issues. Now when I try to install it, I get to 92% and after maybe 5-10 minutes a pop up comes up and saids,

"A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData/Res/UserData/Neighborhoods/N003/Lots/N003_Lot164.package"

I don't know what to do. Can someone help me?!?!


----------



## ncfrostbyte

Zombina said:


> Whenever I click on an object, say the telephone, the options menu appears for maybe a split second before disappearing again. It's like this for every single object, even other sims, and I don't know how to solve it. It wouldn't be much of a problem except that it makes it nearly impossible to get my sims to do specific actions. I tried for ten minutes to get one sim to ask another on a date, but because the menu disappears too fast I still haven't been able to.
> 
> I have every expansion pack, no hacks, and the only downloads are from Maxis (the 2 new cars). This started happening a few weeks after I installed TS2 on my new laptop, but was running smoothly up until recently. Is there any way to solve this problem that does not involve unistalling and reinstalling the game?


Hey I was wondering if you resolved your problem because my little cuz is having the same problem and we do not know what to do.


----------



## defscarlett

Ok I went through this entire thread and didn't find my answer, so here's my problem, all help would definetly be appreciated!!!

You are able to play the Sims 2 for about 3 minutes and then the screen goes blue (i.e. the sims blue screen not BSOD) and then black and the computer freezes completely. I can still hear the sound from the game, but the screen is locked. It's a custom built PC and has a Radeon 7500 series graphics card in the system so I know the card meets the specs. I updated the drivers last night and it did nothing, there are no yellows or reds in Device Manager. I was thinking that the problem might be the graphics card not getting enough power, but there is also NHL 2007 installed on this PC and it runs perfectly. Any ideas? Also getting error message "The device driver got stuck in the infinite loop. This usually indicates problem with the device itself or with the device programming the hardware incorrectly."


----------



## nx10521

Hy all!
Sorry to bother you with my problem, but I am really out of ideas. 
My problem started 2 days ago. When I start the game, the EA logo starts to play, but stop at the half, and wont budge anymore. After I have disabled the intros, the game loaded up fine, but there was no music at all. Also, if i pressed a button, the "click" sound came some 10 seconds after. The game has worked fine for a year before.. I tried killing all the processes and disconnecting the net, but no difference. I have also recognised, that the VLC player does not play videos anymore. It plays the first 2 seconds, then stops. Interestingly, Winamp plays them fine. At the first time, I thought it was a codec error, reinstalled directx, indeo codecs, K-lite codec pack, new video card driver, sound card driver, but no difference. Then I reinstalled the whole Windows, but the problem is still there. I suspect it is a hardware problem, but which one can be faulty?

My config is some 3 years old:
Abit IS7-E2 motherboard
Celeron 2,4ghz processor
Geforce fx5200 vga card
512mb Ram

I run the following progs in the background:
Avira AntiVir
Daemon tools, mount offline
Realtek eq
Nvidia settings
SpeedFan
MSN+Plus+Discovery
Outpost Firewall

Thanks for your reply in advance.
nx10521


----------



## clairebear2792

everytime i play the sims 2 the display is really bad i cant get smooth edges and the people aren't detailed enough how do i find out what i need and where do i get it from and will it cost please help me !!!!!


----------



## Chelz337

hi, I have my cd for a year or more already from The Sims 2. I have installed it already on my computer successfully but my files were deleted cause I had to fix it. Now I have to Install it again. By around 19% it says: "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package' from the media.". What do I have 2 do??????


----------



## Scarysecrets

Hey, just a quick question...I'm not sure it belongs here so lemme know! 

I recently bought the sims 2 and all its expansion packs without looking at the requirements! I know...dumb. So I have upgraded by computer because it certainly did not run it before.

I now have a 4.4 gig processor, 2 gigs of ram and all that jazz, so its not that I am worried about. The video card however...I am nervous about.

Its a Sapphire HD 2400 Pro 256 M VOA/DVI/VO Lite (HD 2400 Pm)

I have no idea what that means, but will it be good enough to play my Sims 2? 

Thanks! 

)


----------



## hezza

hey everyone!

Well i decided to play sims 2 again since my xp was really slow for the game and left it. i have a new laptop now with vista premium with 1024 memory/RAM and 80gigabites asus 2007 model.

I installed the sims 2 game(base game) and played it for a couple of weeks, all worked fine no problems. Then i thought since i have a better computer now i decided to get university and open for business.

so i installed the university one and went through all fine. Then when i went to play it (clicked the university icon button), it didnt work, it said that it couldnt find sims 2 exe? But its on there....i don't understand. so i press autorun to play it that way and goes back to install the game on there. So i press cancel and the unistalls itself! its so annoying. i don't know whats wrong. i put university in a different folder under EA GAMES where sims 2 game is in a different folder under Sims 2. So its not in the same location or anything.

I even did disk clean up and disk defragmenter and installed it again both sims 2 base game again and then university and still didnt work. i even put university in a different folder, not EA games folder and doesn't work. 

i have tried to look for solutions on here and havent found nething so if ne1 knows what i can do to play the university game without it unstalling itself and that, it would be really nice and make me so happy again!
thanx hezza xxx


----------



## sara91704

ok so i have most of the sims 2 games they are store bought and i have never had a problem before so anyway i uninstalled the games to start over from srach and i download the sim2 and eveything was fine but when i tryed to download seasons auto run didnt come up so i tryed what they said and this is what it tells me that it cant find that E:/autorun.exe . so ok then i went under my computer and clicked the drive and before i click on it i notcie it looks funny like a text document when it usually looks like a blue thing that say autorun or some times season's. so anyway i click that nothing happends. so i open the file and click on the auto run file nothing happends and i should also tell u for some reason there are zipped files in there i dont know if it was always like that and i just never noticed or what but just in case that is important. it looks like the files where messed with but i dont know anyone that would mess with them so anyway i have windows XP and all the systems requirements for the game and i played it for months before this so i know it will work but now it just wont run at all so if any one knowa what i am talking about or thinks they can help me that would be great
thanks very much and sorry that it was so long


----------



## chris_harley666

can anybody send me TSData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package misses. (1st Disc on Normal Edition)???


----------



## glowpinxx

does the sims 2 compatible with window vista ????


----------



## glowpinxx

I keep having thats problem...
I do insert the disc in...
Disc 1 right ???

what do i do ???


----------



## gooddogandie

i installed sims, but when i tried to play it i got this messege "The Sims 2 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience." ive hit debug, restarted my computer and even reinstalled it, what elce is there to do?


----------



## kirkybaby

hp0416 said:


> I bought a Thai edition installed it and worked fine. Then I needed to reinstall everything because of a virus. I put in all 4 cds and then it says " ???????????? C:\Program Files\EA GAMes\2\TSData\Res\UserData\groups.cache ???????????????"
> All throughout the installation the ? have been due to the language. If I run sims it doesn't show any neighborhoods, except to custom build one and if I click on that (I assume there is supposed to be things to add) there is nothing. So I cannot play the game. Hope you can help.


did you every get your thai version sorted as i have the exact same problem and don't know what to do


----------



## meggiekid

I can't remember how to have the dogs make puppies.. can anyone help .. oh this is on pet stories


----------



## squidgym

Ok so Sims 2 has worked fine on my computer until now. I've just put the disk into my drive and my computer won't recognize it. I've changed the path to D/ for the drive (lowest letter). Can anyone help? It may have something to do with the fact that we've been taking this drive between two computers for a while now but I have been doing that for a few months and it never seemed to affect it before, other than opening and shutting without being asked. Can anyone help? The disk is in almost perfect condition and has been kept in it's box the whole time I've had it. All thats on the surface of it is about 2 barely one centimeter long scratches but they are not at all deep and shouldn't affect play of the disk? 

Please help!!


----------



## vhorse

Hi!
I recently installed the Sims 2 onto my computer and when I create a new family their portraits become all blurred. As well as this, when I try to play the game with the new family the screen starts to turn green!  Im pretty sure its not my memory because I have plenty.
Does anyone know how I could correct this?  
Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## melleepop

i can pass the intro then my sims 2 game freezes and the it sais i crashed and will now terminate               :down: :down: :down:


----------



## Fred333

I would try and reinstall it.


----------



## elke93

I BUYED THE SIMS 2 COLLECTION VOLUME 2 THIS GAME HAS THE SIMS 2 UNIVERSITY NIGHTLIFE SEASONS OPEN FOR BUSINESS AND PETS I JUST WANTED TO INSTALL UNIVERSITY I READ EVERYTHING AND THEY WROTE COPY UNIVERSITY FILES TO YOUR LOCAL DISK( C: ) I COPIED AND I INSTALL EVERYTHING IS OK BUT AFTER I INSTALL IT WHEN I OPEN THE GAME IT'S SAYS "The application has crashed.The application will now terminate."AND CLOSING WHY IT'S HAPPINING HELP ME PLEASE !!!

MY VIDEO CARD IS: GeForce 6100(e15t4)

HELP PLEASE THANX....


----------



## vArraNv

Problem is not long ago i replaced alot of hardware in my machine such as new dvd drive, a geforce 8600 gt card, two 1 gig sticks of ram, and a SATA hard drive and a new power supply. I have all the sim 2 games and once i installed them all, i put th disk in to play (the latest sims game Bon voyage brings up a option box with a play button on it) when i click on play after 5 seconds the this box dissapears and my machine locks up with the desktop screen still showing and the mouse wont move and with no warnings making me have no choice but to switch off my machine by the button. this happned before i made some upgrades to my machine too (basicly the main reason i got better hardware for my computer,hopeing it would fix the crashes but didnt) I would be forever greatful if someone could help me its really stressing me out


----------



## dreamadonna

hi! i have a problem..
Q : I bought the sims 2 a year ago i installed it and worked fine,so a few months later i unistalled it. I tried to install it again and now i can't. when i put the cd it sais support file can't be transferred or sth like that. i tried to copy the cds in my disk and it works but it stops when asking for the second cd,even when i put it in the drive.. i desperate! please help me! 
ps sorry if i've made any mistakes,i'm not good at grammar!


----------



## Fred333

How did you uninstall it? Did you use the control panel way or just simply delete the file? Sometimes if you do not do it the control panel way ruminates remain form the deleted version that messes up the the new install.


----------



## dreamadonna

hey fred333! yes i used the control panel,i always do.. i don't know what else to try!


----------



## peppermint464

*Ok I am trying to install the Sims 2 Nightlife but this Error keeps popping up! 

a problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\SfxKD2.package' from the media

It then asks me if I want to Quit Installation or Retry. I have tried to Retry several times, and I have also cleaned the disc, but nothing seems to work...  

Please help,

Natalie.*


----------



## BMW7988

ok I need help if someone can help please it would be much appreciated I have the sims 2 deluxe and everything works fine only problem is that when I wan them to move or do an action the action wheel thing only stays on for a few seconds I am playing on my laptop with ATI Radeon Xpress 1150


----------



## elke93

I BUYED THE SIMS 2 COLLECTION VOLUME 2 THIS GAME HAS THE SIMS 2 UNIVERSITY NIGHTLIFE SEASONS OPEN FOR BUSINESS AND PETS I JUST WANTED TO INSTALL UNIVERSITY I READ EVERYTHING AND THEY WROTE COPY UNIVERSITY FILES TO YOUR LOCAL DISK( C: ) I COPIED AND I INSTALL EVERYTHING IS OK BUT AFTER I INSTALL IT WHEN I OPEN THE GAME IT'S SAYS "The application has crashed.The application will now terminate."AND CLOSING WHY IT'S HAPPINING HELP ME PLEASE !!!

MY VIDEO CARD IS: GeForce 6100(e15t4)

HELP PLEASE THANX....


----------



## n00b man

I can't belive you guys have problems with sim2, I HAVE NONE!! :up: :up:


----------



## ACA529

Why All Caps???!?!?!


----------



## puppy_star_1

I just installed the sims 2 on my comp, but hwen i would start it and it would say something about the operating system (im using windows vista) then it sent me to the sims2 site witch sent me to microsoft site, which i have no idea what to do at. plz help!


----------



## newyorker1590

i really enjoy playing the sims and have beena fan since the sims original came out. i now have the sims 2 and love how improved it is. usually the game works fine for me but recently it started crashing before it finishes loading. i think his culd be because i downloaded stuff for the game from the sims 2 website. i really dont want to uninstall and reinstall the game and expansions. is there athing like the file cop to correctthe problem. i likethe families i already made anddont want to lose them. please help.... thank you


----------



## Joe-boy

I just recently reinstalled my sims 2 into my computer but this time I thing some of it didnt get installed(get me?)

The game runs perfetly fine.The title screen is perfect but its when I enter into the nabourhood is when the problems starts. the grass is all black and the pictures for the nabourhood are gone when i enter one of the houses its all fine but some of the objects are bright red and thats not the worst part. wHen I go into the third nabourhood all the houses are missing GOME!!!!!! I cant even create my own nabourhood because the landscapes are gone.

can anyone help my with my problem???


----------



## Joe-boy

if your system is windows 2000 read 'read me' in the 'known probles' part and it will tell you how to stop that


----------



## Joe-boy

melleepop said:


> i can pass the intro then my sims 2 game freezes and the it sais i crashed and will now terminate               :down: :down: :down:


If your system is windows 2000 read 'read me' in the 'known probles' part and it will tell you how to stop that


----------



## vhorse

Hi!
I recently re-installed the Sims 2 onto my computer and when I create a new family their portraits become all blurred. As well as this, when I try to play the game with the new family the screen starts to turn green! Im pretty sure its not my memory because I have plenty.
Does anyone know how I could correct this?  
Any ideas would be much appreciated! 



I MISS MY SIMS!!


----------



## newyorker1590

QUESTION::: 

*i really enjoy playing the sims and have been a fan since the sims original came out. i now have the sims 2 and love how improved it is. usually the game works fine for me but recently it started crashing before it finishes loading. i think his could be because i downloaded stuff for the game from the sims 2 website. i really dont want to uninstall and reinstall the game and expansions. is there anything like the file cop to correct the problem. i like the families i already made and dont want to lose them. please help.... thank you

  *


----------



## nec001

I tried to install my sims2 expansion pack and it was at 49% and the following message appeared.... "problem occurred when trying to transfer the file E:\TSPin\ijl15.dll' from the media" 

Please help me!!!


----------



## alphagirl22

I use a radeon x1300-1500 series card... tried updating the drivers, downloading the 'catalyst' vista package, etc... downloaded directx 9.0c and then version ten and still no dice...

I keep getting the compatability error message when I try to run the game. Suggestions?


----------



## Paulie227

I have all of the Sims original CD, Sims on DVD, and recently downloaded Sims 2 Seasons and Pets. Everything worked fine. I have downloaded games before and I seemed to be playing them from my own harddrive after download. With EA games download, I seem to be connecting on-line to play the game from my harddrive. Anyway, everytime I turned on my computer (rarely) or took it out of hibernation, EA games download manager would start. It seemed to download okay. I did not play the games for about 2 months. Last week, I turned my computer on, EA games started a download. This one looked different. In the middle of it I got Error Code 5510. I also get a message that it is downloading Version 4.0.0.1.9 or something. It starts the download. I click to accept the user agreement and then get a error message that I do not have enough disk space for 5GB of download. I cannot get a direct answer from EA games as to what the download is or why it needs so much space. I also can't get answer to where the download buttons are in my account for those two games (that were there for a while after purchasing) so I can uninstall and reinstall the games. I added on more memory initially because the game ran slow. My computer is old but my drives and graphics cards are up to date from MS downloads and I have no problems with connectivity or syncronization of time. All I get are canned responses from EA games. I attached Dxdiag to one of my emails and they lost it. I stop excess programs from running in the background as I normally do anyway. I have cleaned out my tempory cache and basically did all of the troubleshooting steps. I get a different tech each time who does not read any previous emails and I keep getting the same old stuff. Can you tell me what is wrong? Also I deleted programs and files that I didn't want to to free up the 5GB of space and I still get the error message. Although I am no longer getting the 5510 error code in the middle of the download. I am frustrated with EA games and will never download a game again since I have no control over this download or access to the game to install and reinstall as I would with a DVD. First, can you suggest some troubleshooting. Also do any people have the same problems of canned responses and no unique tech support from EA games. Now I am trying to get my money back although they have a no return policy on downloaded games. I thought this would be a problem and it is. I don't know if I can enough disk space and if it would be possible to burn this game on to a CD and play it that way or I am out of $60+ dollars from EA.


----------



## blackrose777

Ok i really have a problem, i downloaded a few houses from a couple of sites where it has worked for other people but whenever i try to put my family in a negative priced house it comes up with "The Sims 2 has crashed and will now terminate" is there anyway to change pricing on the houses?


----------



## sparklepinky

CAN U HELP ME PLEASE!?! 
i have sims 2 university ad i love to play it but i have one problem i have recentaly deleted DirectX 9.0c , now when ever i try to open this game a message will pop up saying: 'Failed to find ay DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters i this system! Please make sure you have DirectX 9.pc compatible graphics adapter and have installed the lastest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate.' 

do u kow what i can do??


----------



## sparklepinky

CAN U HELP ME PLEASE!?! 
i have sims 2 university ad i love to play it but i have one problem i have recentaly deleted DirectX 9.0c , now when ever i try to open this game a message will pop up saying: 'Failed to find ay DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters i this system! Please make sure you have DirectX 9.pc compatible graphics adapter and have installed the lastest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate.' 

do u know what i can do??


----------



## Paulie227

Are you kidding? You say you were playing the game fine, then delected Direct X and now it doesn't play. Sounds simple, you need to reinstall the latest verson of Direct X. Just type in" Direct X download" in your browser. You'll probably be lead to MS downloads. Just download and reinstall the graphics driver. You need this so the game will run. You need this so nearly all games will run on your PC.


----------



## Paulie227

I downloaded a software program "Tree Size" from Jam that allowed me to see what programs and files were sucking up all my disk space. Deleted some files and gained 2GB of disk space. Download manager was now able to download the latest link version. It then opened a window to sign into my account, where I found the download buttons (I couldn't locate that part of the account by signing in through the EA games website). I needed to link to EA games so I could play. So the link downloaded, I clicked on the game and it started up fine. I still don't like having to link to EA to play my games. That sucks! The boobs at EA games have still not responded and never gave me a coherent answer that addressed my needs, just random canned answers.

Read more about how EA games sucks and I solved my problem here.

If you think they suck, too, post a comment!



Paulie227 said:


> I have all of the Sims original CD, Sims on DVD, and recently downloaded Sims 2 Seasons and Pets. Everything worked fine. I have downloaded games before and I seemed to be playing them from my own harddrive after download. With EA games download, I seem to be connecting on-line to play the game from my harddrive. Anyway, everytime I turned on my computer (rarely) or took it out of hibernation, EA games download manager would start. It seemed to download okay. I did not play the games for about 2 months. Last week, I turned my computer on, EA games started a download. This one looked different. In the middle of it I got Error Code 5510. I also get a message that it is downloading Version 4.0.0.1.9 or something. It starts the download. I click to accept the user agreement and then get a error message that I do not have enough disk space for 5GB of download. I cannot get a direct answer from EA games as to what the download is or why it needs so much space. I also can't get answer to where the download buttons are in my account for those two games (that were there for a while after purchasing) so I can uninstall and reinstall the games. I added on more memory initially because the game ran slow. My computer is old but my drives and graphics cards are up to date from MS downloads and I have no problems with connectivity or syncronization of time. All I get are canned responses from EA games. I attached Dxdiag to one of my emails and they lost it. I stop excess programs from running in the background as I normally do anyway. I have cleaned out my tempory cache and basically did all of the troubleshooting steps. I get a different tech each time who does not read any previous emails and I keep getting the same old stuff. Can you tell me what is wrong? Also I deleted programs and files that I didn't want to to free up the 5GB of space and I still get the error message. Although I am no longer getting the 5510 error code in the middle of the download. I am frustrated with EA games and will never download a game again since I have no control over this download or access to the game to install and reinstall as I would with a DVD. First, can you suggest some troubleshooting. Also do any people have the same problems of canned responses and no unique tech support from EA games. Now I am trying to get my money back although they have a no return policy on downloaded games. I thought this would be a problem and it is. I don't know if I can enough disk space and if it would be possible to burn this game on to a CD and play it that way or I am out of $60+ dollars from EA.


----------



## Paulie227

dreamadonna said:


> hey fred333! yes i used the control panel,i always do.. i don't know what else to try!


Even uninstall does not delete everything. I have had something partially uninstall and get error messages when I try to again because there are pieces of code and files stuck in your registry and in your program files. Try the free utility "Tree Size" from Jam. Download and install, it will parse all of your folders and you will be able to search for reminants of the previous game. Just click on folders that say The Sims or EA or Electronic Arts and look for folders for the old game. Whenever you uninstall a Sims game and try to reinstall you run this risk because some of the game or program is usually left behind in folders and registry.

EA Tech Support *might* give you a little more instructions for finding and deleting the Sims from your registry but I doubt it. Download the Tree Size utility and see if this helps. This freeware will not harm your computer. You will see a lot of left over crap that is sucking up your disk drive space. Also try stopping as many program possible in the background when you are installing and stop your virus program from running too. Just click ctrl, shift, delete, click the 2nd tab on the window and stop program sfrom running except Explorer and another systems program but I can't think of the name. If you stop the wrong one, no harm done, just restart or the computer will shutdown anyway. Just restart and do it again. When you click end, you will get a warning, ignore it. Some systems programs will tell you it cannot stop and won't even if you click it. Ignore that because your system would shut down without it.

People never take care of their computers, click start, programs, and accessories and defrag and clean your disk, go in the trash basket and clean that out. Go to start, run, and type in "temp" or "%temp%" (without quotes) and delete your temporary folders which is just files websites have downloaded and stored on your computer. This just basic maintenance.

Sims uses a lot of disk space; the game uses a lot of memory to run. Make sure you have plenty of memory and update to date versions of your card. Always search for MS downloads and updates for your drivers and download them to keep up with the latest. If a game says your graphics card is not up to date and it needs to install an update, let it so the game can run.


----------



## Paulie227

Yep it could affect the disk. Your disk should be clean and pristine and can be affected by even those minor scratches.


----------



## forest_basenji

Okay, I know the obvious solution is "buy a new laptop with a better graphics card". LOL...but if there is ANY other humanly possible option, I want to find it. 

I have been reading through some of the Sims troubleshooting forums and I think I figured out what my problem is. I have the Downtown and Pets versions of Sims 2. The game loads and runs OK until about 15 minutes into the game, when I start getting all sorts of weird angular graphic glitches, sometimes the Sims' heads are detatched from their bodies, my dogs' teeth will be in different rooms from their bodies, it's like a bad acid trip. 

According to a thread I read on another tech support page, it's because of my graphics card. About a month ago I bought a Toshiba Satellite A215-S4747, with Windows Vista, and it has the ATI Radeon X1200 graphics card. I'm not ultra computer-literate and I bought the one the Best Buy guy suggested based on my budget and uses (and I was very emphatic that I LOVE LOVE LOVE playing the Sims). 

According to the EA website, the Sims 2 is supposed to play fine on Vista, as long as you have the right graphics card (and meet the other requirements.) EA Games says the Sims 2 is simply not compatible with the X1200 graphics card. Shows what the freakin' Best Buy guy knows, right? 

I have read some things online and I know the general consensus is you CAN'T upgrade graphics cards in laptops. But I did see a couple comments that said certain laptop models DO have upgradable graphics cards, and I can't find that specific info for MY laptop, so I am checking my options before I haul off and buy another laptop JUST so I can get my Sims 2 fix. I like this laptop for everything else, I am just so disappointed I can't play my favorite game. 

Sorry this was so long-winded....please feel free to email any replies to me personally! Thanks, Danielle


----------



## PokemonDawn

Hello! I installed the Sims 2 Pets a few days ago and it has worked wonderfully until just a moment ago. The icon for the game is missing off my desktop and the game loads the spalsh screen but then shuts down and is replaced by a blank box with a red X and an OK button. Before this the game has crashed and A dvd was played on the computer. When I put in the desk to play again it started this. Also when I reinsert the disk it wants me to reinstall. Please help!


----------



## kidman

When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate." So I see what you guys are saying but i am not sure were to get the drivers and also im a not sure were to put them once I get them ooo and what ones should I get!?! Please Help!?!


----------



## kidman

I am not sure what to do, because eveytime the I try to run the sims 2 it tells me that "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate." So I am not sure what to do what to get or were to put it when I get it... can someone help me please...


----------



## swalynnc

Q. When im trying to install the sims 2, it always stops at 66% and it says it has trouble transferring the file TData\Res\Sound\voice03.package and i've tried retrying and retrying and finally restarting it about 6 times. How can i fix that?


----------



## Simplayer

Where is the sims download file for sims2 for windows vista????


----------



## Lady Cromwell

Well, here's my problem.

Last week or so, I tried downloading sims expansion packs, but I didn't get it right.
A few days ago I bought the expansion packs, but when I tried installing, it said "the sims 2 haven't been installed properly...try reinstalling" something like that. This wasn't a problem before I tried downloading , as I already had installed pets and season before I tried downloading. I uninstalled the expansion packs I already had installed, but when I had done that and tried uninstalling sims 2, I got the message " uninstall all expansion packs before uninnstalling the sims 2..." , so I had to uninnstall it manualy, and when I tried uninnstal with the unninstall logo, the computer said that the sims 2 probably already was uninnstalled, and if I wanted to delete he logo, so I did that.

So here's the problem. I've innstalled The Sims 2 Deluxe, It says that it's been innstalled successfully, but when I try to run it, I get the message "you are running the wrong version of the sims 2, please runn T....,r......s (and so forth) instead " I've uninnstalled and installed, as well as check again to see if I've deleted all of the previous sims, but the message still comes up.

Please heeeeeeeeeeeelp!

Thanks!


----------



## hannx091

I have a problem with my game where the windows in all of the houses don't let in any light. It seems stupid but it really makes the game hard to play seeing as it's completely dark and i can't really see my sims, etc. I had reinstalled windows on my computer and reinstalled the game and everything a week ago, and since then I've had this problem, but I didn't have it before. I did manually install a driver for my graphics card, meaning I looked for the driver online since I didn't have it on CD anymore. I found a driver for it and installed it, so I'm guessing that the problem could be with that driver, but I still don't know how to fix it. My game doesn't have any other problems though.
Help? Ask for computer specs too if you need them and you think you can help. I've looked everywheree.


----------



## Lady Cromwell

Yes! Got it now, no worries.


----------



## Duane.Vissie

Hi im new here and i need help with installing my custom content package . see i downloaded a sim from ea.com and my sims 2 and all my expansions are working fine its just that when i whant to install the package on my pc i got windows vista ultimate it pops up a windows window and say sims2 content package installer stoped working can somebody tell me please what is wrong and can i repair it? pleaz and thaxs


----------



## Tem83

Hey guys. . .

Not sure if you can help, but I have Sims2 Installed onto this comp, Had to uninstall Seasons, as The walls were flashing red(no sure if its not enough memory or the graphics card isn't good enough)
Anyway Im trying to install it on the Laptop, which is a brand new Toshiba
On Sims2 Original when I'm installing with the 1st Disc, it Stops at 18% Sfx1.package. . .
Does the retry or cancel thing. . I retry until I get 100%

I've tried washing the disc, cleaning , & I know that it works fine, because I installed it onto this comp & its fine. . .And this is an older computer than the lappy!

Does anyone have any suggestions besides go and spend more money & buy a new one?

Thanks guys
Tem


----------



## Simplayer

Im on the same boat on the downloading content on my windows vista I added a download file into my collections file still hard to extract my content stupid RAR and winzip is there any easier way to get my content to my file without using RAR and Winzip I always used simmaidfile2 on my XP but when I download it to my vista and try to drag the stupid file in the simmaidfile2 it wont let me drag. So does anybody know anything about SIMFILEMAID2 and how does it work with vista... Thank u


----------



## foxy_em

Hello, i am trying to install The sims 2 on Vista Home Premuim and evrytime the auto run comes on it wont let me install it says something about Win23? can anyone help me please!!!!!


----------



## ANDI76

I Have Just Incurred A Problem With My Sims 2 Bon Voyage Game. Everything Was Fine Until Today When I Tried To Load It, But It Just Flat Our Refuses To Load. There Is No Error Message. The Intro Screen Does Not Appear. My Computer Starts Up As If It Is About To Load Then Just Dies Down, Then Nothing. I Have Removed My Downloads Folder From The Game Incase It Was A Corrupted File But Has Made No Difference. I Have Carried Out A System Restore Which Has Also Made No Difference. It Is Definately Not My Drive In My Computer As I Have Tried Another Game And Has Loaded Fine. My Game Was Up And Running Earlier On Today Using This Very Same Disc. Can Anyone Help? I Don't Really Want To Have To Uninstall And Reinstall Everything If I Can Help It.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

ANDI, have you tried deleting the group.cache file? Sometimes that'll help that kind of problem.


----------



## ANDI76

what is that file for and what difference would it make to my game?


----------



## SimNiki

We are having a problem similar to Lady Cromwell, when we uninstalled and reinstalled it tells us Sims Seasons already exixts, when I cannot find it anywhere.... any tips?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

ANDI: Its in my documents, EA games, The Sims 2, then you should see a file called group.cache. Its okay to delete this file. It becomes corrupted sometimes.  I hope this helps!

Simniki: i wish i could help you..  Does it just not load at all? Or say its not found? I always delete group.cache first.. It fixes a LOT of problems.. ;


----------



## shopstomuch

I also purchased the Sims 2 directly from EA Games and did the digital download. I opened it and it started up but locked up on the opening title and went no further. I tried changing compatibility mode however that did not work either. I am running a Dell Dimension C521 that is 4 months old. I have Windows Vista Home Premium with AMD Athalon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 4400+, 2.00 GB RAM, Radeon X1300/1550 Series. I have no clue why or what may be causing the problem.


----------



## bfranklin82

shopstomuch said:


> I also purchased the Sims 2 directly from EA Games and did the digital download. I opened it and it started up but locked up on the opening title and went no further. I tried changing compatibility mode however that did not work either. I am running a Dell Dimension C521 that is 4 months old. I have Windows Vista Home Premium with AMD Athalon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 4400+, 2.00 GB RAM, Radeon X1300/1550 Series. I have no clue why or what may be causing the problem.


Are you running any Expansion Packs? I also have Windows Vista. I have a few expansion packs. The game will only run on The Pets Disk 1 expansion. Even when I added expansion packs after that (Open for Business) it still would only run on The Pets. If I tried with other games it would lock up.

Hope this helps


----------



## bfranklin82

Simplayer said:


> Where is the sims download file for sims2 for windows vista????


You add your own

Programs/Your name/EAGames/TheSims2

Make a file called

Downloads <--- just like that.... EXACTLY like that. Will work fine


----------



## shopstomuch

This is the Sims 2 Deluxe game from EA's website. I do not own and am not running any other version of Sims at all.


----------



## jsangder

Seasons has been running fine.....tried to start game....nothing happened, reboot, etc. Decided to reinstall. Now it will load 100% and then it pops up and says 'This product will now ensure that your existing installation is up to date' and I press OK and then this pops up 'The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate' and then the installation stops! I searched this site and thread. it says you have seen this before and to search thread. I did and nothing comes up, Can you help? Thanks


----------



## jsangder

I figured it out..........if anyone else encounters this problem you need to go into your explorer and allow popups, so that they can be downloaded. :up:


----------



## terry_chi

Hey. I bought the Sims 2 a year or 2 ago and haven't been able to install it onto my computer. Just recently I got a new laptop that can support sims 2. When I tried to install it, however, on the 3rd disk (75% or around that) a window comes up that says 'A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Metal.package' from the media.'


----------



## SimLova9

Recently, I installed the Sims 2 and it ran perfectly, but when it got to starting it said this


Failed to initialize Direct3D. Please make sure Directx 9.0c has been installed on this system. The application will not terminate.

I downloaded directx 9 , twice.. , thinking it must not of worked the first time , but now it is still giving that message .. ugh!!

When i finally got past that part, It started perfectly and then i was all happy and im like yaaay and then when it got to the splash screen when it said chlorinatin carpools it said this and i felt played....

The ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality (Sp?) The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to microsoft.

But no dialog ever came up.

Now it keeps sayin this and i dont kno what to do and it is really frustratin, plleeeeasse help!


----------



## jackiehunter212

Q: I am able to install the Sims 2 completely, but when I try to open the game it won't open. It says I need to put in the correct disc, but I do have the correct disc in (disc 1), and I have tried opening it using all four discs, I have restarted my computer, unistalled it and re-installed it twice! I got this game X-mas 2005 and it worked perfect then, but now it won't work! Help please??


----------



## kaydes

*hi while i'm installing The Sims 2, a popup came saying "Unable to copy from disc"!!!! What do i do??? pls reply as soon as you can cz im reeaaalllyyyy desperate!!!!!*


----------



## InternetSurfer

kaydes said:


> *hi while i'm installing The Sims 2, a popup came saying "Unable to copy from disc"!!!! What do i do??? pls reply as soon as you can cz im reeaaalllyyyy desperate!!!!!*


You probably have a faulty disc. Just go exchange it at the store you got it from.


----------



## InternetSurfer

terry_chi said:


> Hey. I bought the Sims 2 a year or 2 ago and haven't been able to install it onto my computer. Just recently I got a new laptop that can support sims 2. When I tried to install it, however, on the 3rd disk (75% or around that) a window comes up that says 'A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Metal.package' from the media.'


Your disc probably has some problems with it, not sure what you can do since its a year old.


----------



## InternetSurfer

SimLova9 said:


> Recently, I installed the Sims 2 and it ran perfectly, but when it got to starting it said this
> 
> Failed to initialize Direct3D. Please make sure Directx 9.0c has been installed on this system. The application will not terminate.
> 
> I downloaded directx 9 , twice.. , thinking it must not of worked the first time , but now it is still giving that message .. ugh!!
> 
> When i finally got past that part, It started perfectly and then i was all happy and im like yaaay and then when it got to the splash screen when it said chlorinatin carpools it said this and i felt played....
> 
> The ialmrnt5 display driver has stopped working normally. Save your work and reboot the system to restore full display functionality (Sp?) The next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this failure to microsoft.
> 
> But no dialog ever came up.
> 
> Now it keeps sayin this and i dont kno what to do and it is really frustratin, plleeeeasse help!


Solution:
Use the latest Intel® graphics driver to correct this issue. Refer to the driver README file for installation instructions as needed.

Note: If you continue to experience issues running the game with the latest graphics driver, try running the game with the -w switch which forces the game to run in a window.

To add the -w switch, use the following steps:

1. Right-click on the The Sims 2 game and left-click on Properties. You can do this either on the game's shortcut on the desktop or on the game's entry in the Start menu.

2. Add a space and -w to he end of the Target field, so that it looks like this:

The actual path may vary depending on where the game was installed. Make sure that the -w goes outside the quotation marks and that there is a space between the last quotation mark and the -w.

3. Click OK.


----------



## addme

i hav started playing Sim2 few days ago.
I like it .


----------



## InternetSurfer

And that's a problem why?


----------



## olyadaatlama

Today i opened the sims 2 and the house of a family wont load. i opened it two hours ago and its still loading. sometimes it openes but then i cant move the sims, go to buy mode, build mode, options and i cant close the game! i always try to use the keyboard to close it (alt+ctrl+F4)! &#304; TR&#304;ED &#304;T A B&#304;LL&#304;ON T&#304;MES BUT &#304;T WONT WORK! HELP MEEE  :down:


----------



## olyadaatlama

its still loading... *sigh* it wont open... ive benn waiting for 2 hours...


----------



## olyadaatlama

its still loading!!!!!!


----------



## olyadaatlama

*u know i had tried to delete the group.chace file and it did not work. i shot my computer down for two minutes so it cools down and it didnt work. it has nothing to do with the graphic card either! for all these years i have been playing sims2. this started happening just today. i wonder if it is about the downloads because i have more than 150 downloads*


----------



## olyadaatlama

addme said:


> i hav started playing Sim2 few days ago.
> I like it .


u know u said this, after one or two years ull have problems just like ours so play it wisely


----------



## olyadaatlama

olyadaatlama said:


> *u know i had tried to delete the group.chace file and it did not work. i shot my computer down for two minutes so it cools down and it didnt work. it has nothing to do with the graphic card either! for all these years i have been playing sims2. this started happening just today. i wonder if it is about the downloads because i have more than 150 downloads*


do you have any other solutions than the ones i listed above? i have a bigger problem. when i close the game the music still playes and the (*******) tutorial wont work!            my game is crashing! its being eaten by a bug! i think...


----------



## CafBaf

Like a good gamer, I was playing my sims 2 game, and also entering cheats in the cheat boxs. The one time I accidentally added 

boolPropt TestingCheatsEnabled true

while it was supposed to be

boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true


no t after Prop

Whenever I click an object the action bubbles that are supposed to appear to give the object an action only appear for at least a second or two, and then they dissapear, which leaves me unable to play because I cannot give my sims commands. I have uninstalled it, reinstalled it, tried a different neighborhood, almost everything. 

My Laptop:
2 gigs of ram
Ati radeon hyper memory 256 mb graphics card
Amd dual core processor 2 ghz


----------



## CafBaf

> do you have any other solutions than the ones i listed above? i have a bigger problem. when i close the game the music still playes and the (*******) tutorial wont work! my game is crashing! its being eaten by a bug! i think...


Well, I'm not really smart and all hi-tech or anything... but what are the specs on your computer? I'll have my boyfriend look at them (guys all high tech) and maybe he'll know.. I was looking through all the problems and some one person had the same as you.. his system kept crashing because he had downloaded a lot of skins and objects...


----------



## olyadaatlama

i know i downloaded lots and now it wont work! i always wonder if time would fix it?
my computers specs are:
i have no idea the only thing i know is that my computer is from "exper"! i suck at these things even if my experience is medium its the experiences of that i can search sites good and i finish all the games, find cool websites and these stuff i should change my experience to "i suck" and i did


----------



## olyadaatlama

oh ok i found it. the specs are:
*System:*
Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2
*Registered to:*
Exper Computer
Datateknik
76487-OEM-0011903-00932
İntel(R)
Pentimum(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
2.99 GHz, 960 Mb of RAM


----------



## olyadaatlama

i know its kindof bad and not understandeble what i wrote because i cant understand it either and i copied it from AT&#304;-->Settings-->Device Settings-->General
i hope it helps to find out my problem
my problem was that i open the sims it loads, i click on a neighborhood, it loads and when i click on a family, it does not load or when it loads it doesnt show the blue menu u know that when u can go to buy mode ect. and the sims are frozen (ofcourse)


----------



## olyadaatlama

and i have
ATI Radeon(TM) series 9100


----------



## olyadaatlama

please help me because ur online


----------



## olyadaatlama

CafBaf said:


> Like a good gamer, I was playing my sims 2 game, and also entering cheats in the cheat boxs. The one time I accidentally added
> 
> boolPropt TestingCheatsEnabled true
> 
> while it was supposed to be
> 
> boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true
> 
> no t after Prop
> 
> Whenever I click an object the action bubbles that are supposed to appear to give the object an action only appear for at least a second or two, and then they dissapear, which leaves me unable to play because I cannot give my sims commands. I have uninstalled it, reinstalled it, tried a different neighborhood, almost everything.
> 
> My Laptop:
> 2 gigs of ram
> Ati radeon hyper memory 256 mb graphics card
> Amd dual core processor 2 ghz


and CafBaf, u may want to try to write "boolPropt testingcheatsenabled false" in the cheat box to give it a try


----------



## olyadaatlama

with the "t" next to prop


----------



## CafBaf

I think I tried that. And sorry, when you sent me that message I was really offline, but anyway I want to help you but I have to wait for my boyfriend to get home from his friends house. The only thing I could really tell you is if your computer has all the parts. And also, check this site out, it has a bunch of patches for the Sims on to fix weird problems. http://thesims2.ea.com/update/


----------



## InternetSurfer

It has nothing to do with your specs.

Chances are a recolor or a new object mesh or a hack snuck in with a lot (or custom content you recently downloaded) that was badly made or incompatible.

If you haven't organized your downloads, start organizing them by following this guide.

If you put everything you've downloaded into your Downloads folder, the best thing to do is to move the folder to your Desktop and then start the game up again. Will your lot load now? More than likely you should no longer have any problems and that only tells you that the problem stemmed from something that you downloaded. Now you'll need to go through your Downloads folder and find the culprit.

Create an empty Downloads folder in C:\Documents and Settings\username\My Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2 and then reinstall the CEP files. Then start moving your files back (from the Downloads folder on your Desktop) a handful at a time. Restart your game and test loading your lot. With the next batch that you move, if the lot freezes while loading, then you know the problem child is in that batch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## InternetSurfer

CafBaf said:


> Like a good gamer, I was playing my sims 2 game, and also entering cheats in the cheat boxs. The one time I accidentally added
> 
> boolPropt TestingCheatsEnabled true
> 
> while it was supposed to be
> 
> boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true
> 
> no t after Prop
> 
> Whenever I click an object the action bubbles that are supposed to appear to give the object an action only appear for at least a second or two, and then they dissapear, which leaves me unable to play because I cannot give my sims commands. I have uninstalled it, reinstalled it, tried a different neighborhood, almost everything.
> 
> My Laptop:
> 2 gigs of ram
> Ati radeon hyper memory 256 mb graphics card
> Amd dual core processor 2 ghz


I think this happened to me before but I can't remember what I did. You should try 
*boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled false*.


----------



## CafBaf

I think I"ve tried both of those things. Actually we think we know what it is, but we're not sure. . Last night we went into Dxdiag and did the three tests. The last test with the 3-d flashed and canceled, just as the Sim's options would. What do you think?


----------



## Rajman90

hi i have the sims 2 and university expansion pack. my computer stops responding after around 30 minutes or less. i have a radeon 7000 grapics card and i know its not t & l capable but it was working fine before i installed uni. now my computer takes 10 minutes to start and the screen doesnt turn on till then. i cant even put it on standby, the buttons greyed out. ive installed the latest drivers and everything but it doesnt work. help!


----------



## dancesing365

I got a new computer, and I tried to install my Sims 2 Holiday Edition, but when I got to the second disk, it would just stop (at 23%) and say something about an error copying something from the disc. I borrowed a regular Sims 2 from a friend, and that installed fine, and I played it yesterday. But then today, I tried installing all of my expansion packs, but they didn't install once I got to the second disk either. Then, when I tried to play my Sims 2, it would load; it just came up with this big red circle with an X in it. Could anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## CafBaf

Yay! Somehow I fixed it. Or it fixed itself. For all of those who had my problem. 

Go to Start.
Select Run.
Put in Dxdiag.
Go to Display.
See if your three-d test is working. If it isn't, just like mine then you will have to delete everything. 

GEt rid of any eP get rid of Iso's anything, any cookies, anything. From EA Games.

Then check to see if your test is now working. If not, I don't know what to tell you, but when I deleted everything the test worked so I reinstalled the sims and now it works fine


----------



## InternetSurfer

CafBaf said:


> I think I"ve tried both of those things. Actually we think we know what it is, but we're not sure. . Last night we went into Dxdiag and did the three tests. The last test with the 3-d flashed and canceled, just as the Sim's options would. What do you think?


Actually the one about the downloads was for olyadaatlama.


----------



## InternetSurfer

dancesing365 said:


> I got a new computer, and I tried to install my Sims 2 Holiday Edition, but when I got to the second disk, it would just stop (at 23%) and say something about an error copying something from the disc. I borrowed a regular Sims 2 from a friend, and that installed fine, and I played it yesterday. But then today, I tried installing all of my expansion packs, but they didn't install once I got to the second disk either. Then, when I tried to play my Sims 2, it would load; it just came up with this big red circle with an X in it. Could anyone help? Thanks!


Is your new computer a Dell? If it is try getting the lastest firmware.


----------



## jennirose

I'm not sure if this has been asked before so I'm sorry if it's a repeat...

I was playing yesterday (I have the base game, Open for Business, Pets, Nightlife, and Seasons), when some of the audio stopped working. I could hear ambient background noises, but I couldn't hear any noises the Sims themselves made or instruments, etc. I exited to the neighborhood and more trouble there...I could see the expansion pack menu at the top and the Create a Sim/Lots/etc. menu at the bottom, but where the neighborhood image should be is completely blue. This is only a problem on Riverblossom Hills, no other neighborhood. I've restarted my computer, and the game, multiple times, and I just can't seem to figure out what's gone wrong!

Thanks,
Jenni


----------



## InternetSurfer

Running the game in nosound mode is a useful tool for determining if you have problems with sound drivers. To run The Sims 2 in nosound mode, right-click on the shortcut on your desktop and select 'properties'. At the end of the "target" line, add a space and the text "-nosound" (without quotes). The finished shortcuts target line will look like the examples below (depending on where you installed the game to).
If you are using The Sims 2 only

"C:\Program Files\EAGames\The Sims 2\Sims2.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 University

"C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 University\TSBin\Sims2EP1.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 Nightlife

"C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Nightlife\TSBin\Sims2EP2.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 Open For Business

C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Open For Business\TSBin\Sims2EP3.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 Family Fun Stuff

C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Family Fun Stuff\TSBin\Sims2SP1.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 Glamour Life Stuff

"C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Glamour Life Stuff\TSBin\Sims2SP2.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 Pets

"C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Pets\TSBin\Sims2EP4.exe" -nosound
If you are using The Sims 2 Seasons

"C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Seasons\TSBin\Sims2EP5.exe" -nosound

Click Ok, then launch the game by double-clicking on the shortcut. If this has solved your current problem, it is an indication that you need to check your sound drivers for updates.

Go to run and type in dxdiag. Click on the sound tab and post the name of your sound card.


----------



## jennirose

Thanks for getting back to me. I ran it in nosound mode, but Riverblossom Hills still turns up blue :/


----------



## InternetSurfer

But what about the sound? I'm not exactly sure about Riverblossom though, the only thing I can suggest is that you reinstall it. Also could you post your specs?


----------



## ansrox

Okay.. well my Sims 2 has been stuffing up ever since I installed The Sims 2 Glamour Life. The walls flash red and therefore I can't use any wallpapers. It slows down my laptop as well but that might just be because it's dodgy. If anyone can answer this it would be great.
Thanks
P.S I don't know much about my laptop


----------



## InternetSurfer

It would help if you listed your specs. Go to run and type in dxdiag then click the display tab and post the name of your video card. Along with your RAM and GHz which can be found by right-clicking on my computer and then on properties.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

ansrox said:


> Okay.. well my Sims 2 has been stuffing up ever since I installed The Sims 2 Glamour Life. The walls flash red and therefore I can't use any wallpapers. It slows down my laptop as well but that might just be because it's dodgy. If anyone can answer this it would be great.
> Thanks
> P.S I don't know much about my laptop


Usually when you've got red flashing walls, it means your graphics card isn't good enough/its starting to die..


----------



## olyadaatlama

i just opened this page and it fixed by itself i wanted to say. &#304;t probaly only had to do with time, but when i entered the lot the third time, the same thing happened. i guess ill have to try what u said &#304;nternet Surfer.


----------



## silkenrommie

powerduck said:


> Hello again. I solved the problem of not being able to get into a neighbourhood. I needed to download the latest drivers for my video card. There are detailed instructions on the Sims 2 website, under Help - Freezing/Locking Up. However, all is NOT well, because now I get onto a family, play for 5-10minutes and then the game freezes again and I have to restart.


Hi. I don't know if you have solved your problem, but I have had similar hassles with the sims 2 and all expansions and stuff packs. i don't remember the exact page on the site but try modthesims2.com and navigate to their game hel pages. Do you happen to have a dual core processor in your system or a processor that hyperthreads? I have a hyperthreading processor which has convinced The Sims 2 that I have dual core processor. Let me know if you need the exact page and I can try to find the link. Please ignore if you have solved the problem.


----------



## rommeo

Hi, can anyone help me? I installes the sim2, it's ok, but when I installed the uni, open, and nightlife, pet and season, the comp keep displayin please wait message with the sims 2 pics on the background. I shut down he comp and rebbot. I tries to install the bon voyage expansion, it works but when i launch the game using sims 2 launcher that comes with bon voyage expansion, the expansion that i installed does not show up. 
I tried to launch the game, it works but only with the bon voyage installed. 
Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## idiot*girl

Hi I installed Seasons yesterday and I have all the EPs before it, and I can play just fine on young adults in college but when I tried loading a normal family, I got an object error that said "Controller - Lot Load - Curtain Pull-Down". If I hit delete, the family screen cases to load. Help???


----------



## KelliR08

Wow I am so glad I found this site !

I have a Dell Windows XP.
It has two places to put a disk.

I bought the Sims 2 Deluxe and It wouldn't work, so I took it back thinking it was a problem with the game but when I exchanged it it still would not work.

When I put the disk in either drive, it just makes a noise out of the tower like a grunt, like it doesn't want to read it. No error message comes up, it just wont read it period. I have tried numerous things and no matter what I do, it tells me there is no disk in the drive when it really is in the drive. It tells me to insert a disk, but the disk is in there!

I have played games before on my computer, like all of the first Sim's games, so i don't know why this wont work.

And I have also deleted a bunch of my programs I do not use, emptied the Recycle bin, and close all other programs running when I want to start my game.

I don't know what else to do or try, but I really want to figure this out so I can play the game!

Thanks!


----------



## ForgotteN-Heroe

WHY ARE YOU PLAYING ON THAT SUCKE computer!!!!!any way....
its not even a dual-core... WOW....I do not think you can run anything on it....


----------



## Therion11

Maybe they just want to run The Sims 2? That's not a difficult game to meet requirements for. Don't be such an elitist troll.

Kelli, the problem is most likely the copy protection used on the game. Check EA's website for some suggestions as to how to fix that.


----------



## silkenrommie

ForgotteN-Heroe said:


> WHY ARE YOU PLAYING ON THAT SUCKE computer!!!!!any way....
> its not even a dual-core... WOW....I do not think you can run anything on it....


ForgotteN-Heroe.......You are a very rude person and I am sure people can read without you having to yell at them. How about learn some manners. Oh and also if you did your research or know anything about The Sims 2 you would know that The Sims 2 doesnt like dual core processors or ones with hyperthreading. It can have major issues with it on certain machines and even Microsoft acknowledges this. I know this for a fact as when I play The Sims 2 plus all expansions I have to go into running processes and force the affinity on The Sims 2 .exe process to only run with CPU0 and not CPU0 and CPU1 at the same time while the game is running. If i force the game to run with both CPU's i get constant crashes which locks my whole machine. So suggesting someone upgrade to dual core could cause them more problems. I would suggest they look at the amount of RAM they have and Graphics card before saying they need dual core. 
I agree with you Therion11 and it was well said...


----------



## KelliR08

Thanks for responding - I just wanted to add in that my Sims 1 games all work on my computer, so Sims 2 might be too advanced for my computer? I don't know..but thanks for yall's help, I'll try that!


----------



## kkristineee

okay soo yeah i kind of have the same problem I need help. i ran into a problem too. my computer broke down and it just got fixed again. now whenever i played the sims 2 the pixels would become like shutters and if i loaded a neighborhood it would restart the computer. now i took out the game and reinstalled it again. now whenever i click on sims 2 to play it automatically restarts the computer.Anybody know whats wrong?
thanks a lot. help me please!

-kristine


----------



## ForgotteN-Heroe

silkenrommie said:


> ForgotteN-Heroe.......You are a very rude person and I am sure people can read without you having to yell at them. How about learn some manners. Oh and also if you did your research or know anything about The Sims 2 you would know that The Sims 2 doesnt like dual core processors or ones with hyperthreading. It can have major issues with it on certain machines and even Microsoft acknowledges this. I know this for a fact as when I play The Sims 2 plus all expansions I have to go into running processes and force the affinity on The Sims 2 .exe process to only run with CPU0 and not CPU0 and CPU1 at the same time while the game is running. If i force the game to run with both CPU's i get constant crashes which locks my whole machine. So suggesting someone upgrade to dual core could cause them more problems. I would suggest they look at the amount of RAM they have and Graphics card before saying they need dual core.
> I agree with you Therion11 and it was well said...


 wow, sorry. for the rudes i play the sims 2 and every thing works great.i like the game that's all i play that and Microsoft Flight Simulator X online. well i am so sorry. silkenrommie


----------



## Therion11

kkristineee said:


> okay soo yeah i kind of have the same problem I need help. i ran into a problem too. my computer broke down and it just got fixed again. now whenever i played the sims 2 the pixels would become like shutters and if i loaded a neighborhood it would restart the computer. now i took out the game and reinstalled it again. now whenever i click on sims 2 to play it automatically restarts the computer.Anybody know whats wrong?
> thanks a lot. help me please!
> 
> -kristine


Have you tried updating your graphics driver? Or if need be running as the administrator?


----------



## Cheezmeister

Hey all. I'm having an interesting problem. I think it's a Vista thing, though I can't be sure because before installing it I hadn't played the Sims 2 in ages. What happens is, upon starting up, everything goes fine until I load a neighborhood (Pleasantview in this case). The opening cinematic is just as it should be; it even shows me where folks live and everything.
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=85601104da1.jpg

When the actual neighborhood view opens up, though, it's disappeared!
http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=31892110hn8.jpg
As such, I can't pick a house to play or do much more than navigate the menu. Is this a common, easily solved problem (please?) If not, I'm running Vista Business 32 bit, Radeon X1650 Pro with latest drivers, and playing a fresh install of The Sims 2 + TS2 University. Thanks for any help!


----------



## jbm1991

hi there, a friend of mine has downloaded some clothes and skins, etc and they show up in body shop and they are in the right folders, but in game they dont work. any ideas why?


----------



## adyrness

I am having the same problem son sims 2 university, did you ever get a fix


----------



## jbm1991

nope, still searching


----------



## adyrness

Found out that I needed to run the latest install of sims 2, in my case sims 2 pets, sims 2 university is available as an add-in from from there. no need to use sims 2 universty disk once installed.


----------



## randomly_awesome

Will this laptop (havent bought it yet) run The Sims plus Uni and Nightlife?

Name- HP PAVILION DV6615
Operating System- Windows Vista (home premium)
Processor Speed- 1.8 GHz
Processor cache- 512 kb
Memory- 2GB
Hardrive- 250 GB
Shared Graphics (?)- NVIDIA GeForce 7150, 559MB

If the shared graphics are a problem, is there a way to put a different video card into a laptop, or do we have to make do with the one it comes with? Thanks in advance


----------



## karrafish

I have installed the sims 2 deluxe dvd. It has installed fine, but when i try to start up the game it freezes on a graphic (a logo) i hear a few seconds of music then nothing, - task manager - not responding. I have spent the past 4 hours looking up forums and trying to find a solution - I have found nothing that works. My laptop is new and this is one of the first things I have installed on it so far.

dxdiag
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/29/2007, 20:34:25
Machine name: HOME-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Business (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.071009-1548)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
System Model: F3E
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7100 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 1212MB used, 3083MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.


Error in event viewer - The program Sims2EP2.exe version 1.2.0.375 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and Solutions control panel. Process ID: 9a4 Start Time: 01c849fecffca3cf Termination Time: 71


I have changed the screen res to 16bit because on the intel website it had a solution for the sims, - changing to 16bit and making the program start in a window. This did not change anything. I also tried the -nosound thing and that let me get about 5 secends further, i got to see the logo turn, then black screen, and not responding again

I have installed the patch, have reinstalled my video card drive, I have installed directx 10.. None of this made any difference

I dont really know what else I can do.. Hoping someone out there has a solution for me.

I thought that my video card would be compataible.. perhaps its not.. Im trying to stay positive and hope that's not the reason.

Havent ever played the game before, just bought it today...pretty annoying to get home and cant play it!!


----------



## crazybabz

At first i thought instead of posting a new post then id read some others to see whether my question has been answered. I read a few pages, no answer and i realised how many pages their was so i decided to post a new post.

My dad got me a new computer, which has better graphics, etc. than my old one.

The sims 2 worked fine on my old comp, but i never had seasons then but now ive installed all the sims2 and expansion packs ive got and seasons.

1. At first it was fine, then after i been on the game once in the riverblossom neighbourhood when i tried to get on it my computer restarted itself.

Q- how can i fix this??

2. Sometimes after about 5 minutes of playing, the screen goes multicoloured with lots of multicoloured lines going across and randomly, and i press ctrl+alt+delete to get back to my original desktop screen and a message pops up saying the program must be terminated, i click ok, but it does not terminate sims2 and about 20 seconds later my computer restarts itself.

Q- How can i stop this from happening/ why is it happenning??

3. My sims wont sit down or go toilet, they walk up to the toilet and then appear turned away from it, and wont go toilet, and the same happens when i try to make them sit down.

Q- how can i fix this??

-im sorry about the questions its just im confused because ive never had any problems with sims 2 before, copuld it be my new computer, or seasons??

What do you suggest i do??

-Your help will be greatly appreciated-thank you-


----------



## crazybabz

I think i have fixed the first two problems, not sure though

Still have the problem of sims not sitting down and using toilet, so if any of you have suggestions on fixing it

Thanks:up:


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Remember to state how you fixed the other problems please, crazybabz, just in case someone else has a similar problem.  i wish i could help, the only thing i can think of is a conflicting hack..


----------



## adam_ariff94

i tried to crack it , 
but still didnt work , my sims 2 is not original , 
it is not an expansion pack 

I've Got A Question 
Q : If I Start My "exe" and theres a box tht has an "X" sign , wht should i do to solve it ?


----------



## laur8807

I don't know what I managed to do (other than anger the computer gods), but I seem to have pressed something or another that has completely messed up the lighting in all the pictures of all my Sims. The images shown of my Sims when loading a house or family, the left side-bar images of my Sims, and the bottom picture of the current active Sim--all of them show the Sims in a dark light, as if shadowed in some way. I can show pictures if necessary to show what I mean.

I've tried multiple things to try to fix it, seeing if it was just a temporary problem (i.e. exiting the game). Uninstallation is an option, I suppose, but I was hoping to check here before I did anything like that.

My question is this--have I irreparably messed something up, or is there hope? What can I do?


----------



## lettii

well. sims 2 have never givin me a roblem, i installed it, played it evrything was good. then i got the sims 2 pets, and it was nt functioning. so then i figured maybe if i uninstall the sims 2 itill give it a better chance to work. well it didnt, it wouldnt let me finish the installation. So then i restarted my computer, and simsa2 wasback on! i was so happy, i thought i lost it. but then when i put the disc in to play, it starts to run up then a box, pops up saying"sims 2" and it has a red circle inside with an "X" and it has the ok button on the bottem. its a samll box tho. i dont understand what it is? did i damage somthing?'


----------



## crazybabz

erm.. im not too sure, my dad did sumert.

I think he installed patches off the sims 2 website and maybe sumert else 

Im sorry im no help, i wasent really paying attention when he was fixing it, because it was pritty boring and i get bored n impatient easily, im sorry


----------



## adam_ariff94

lettii said:


> well. sims 2 have never givin me a roblem, i installed it, played it evrything was good. then i got the sims 2 pets, and it was nt functioning. so then i figured maybe if i uninstall the sims 2 itill give it a better chance to work. well it didnt, it wouldnt let me finish the installation. So then i restarted my computer, and simsa2 wasback on! i was so happy, i thought i lost it. but then when i put the disc in to play, it starts to run up then a box, pops up saying"sims 2" and it has a red circle inside with an "X" and it has the ok button on the bottem. its a samll box tho. i dont understand what it is? did i damage somthing?'


i have the same problem as letti here :/


----------



## crazybabz

im not very good with all the technical stuff about computers but i can only suggest going onto the sims 2 website and downloading the sims 2 pets patch or something, i dunno whether it will work, but its worth a try


----------



## cearawwr

I'm really not sure what's going on with my Sims 2 game. I had it installed before and it worked perfectly fine, but then my computer crashed and i'm just now reinstalling it. 
so i installed the first one and after i click on a neighborhood it starts loading like normal, but after a few columns load, something pops up. it says like somethings wrong and the application is going to terminate. i click OK or close the box and the Sims just closes.

does anyone know like what's going on?


----------



## EmmaL

Hey, i have a problem where everything else is completely fine on my sims, but when i got into live mode, the interaction menus (talk.. etc) stay up for a minuscule amount of time! i have to be super quick to try and click things, and if it is a menu within a menu (talk..gossip.. etc) then it is impossible to do. I have a bought version of the game and all the specs are ok.
Can you help me?


----------



## 12ant34

Hi there. 
Q. I frequently get an error message (about 5-10 minutes in) saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate." How could I deal with this problem?

Specs:
GeForce 6200TC TurboCache 256MB (DirectX 9.0c)(Bang up to date drivers)
AMD Athlon64 3200 1.6GHz
Maxtor HDD 160GB
Sony CD-R x56
900 or so Page File memory (plenty remaining during gameplay)

Relatively cool.
Just cleaned up, defragmented and formatted my HDD. (reinstalled ALL drivers. All work perfectly)
Cleaned Registry.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Edit: Almost forgot, Windows XP Home Edition SP2


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Try deleting your group.cache file before starting up again.. That's happened to me before..  Or turn your computer off and on again..


----------



## agelicasoulini

ok, i resently upgrated my pc with a MSI motherboard an and athlon processor dual core and 1gb ram, i also bought geforce 8400GS. Now i have sims 2 dvd edition and almost all the expansions....genuin......after starting the game a few minutes after (about 5 or so...) the entire pc stucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:down::down: I've tried everything reinstaling it, cleaning any dust EVERYTHING!!!!!!!! PLZ HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thnx to you all..........


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Do you mean it freezes? It might be the fan..


----------



## agelicasoulini

yes freezes.... what should i do?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I am not good with computers or anything, so i would look it up online with caution but.. When i started having problems like that, it was the power supply, because it first froze, then started shutting down.. I'm not quite sure though, i'm sorry.


----------



## Mileske

I recently got Sims 2. All worked fine untill earlier some of my files got damaged due to my little sister messing with my computer. Well now Sims 2 doesn't work i've been trying to fix it for 3 hours straight now, still. first it said "Wrong version, start up e to play" then "start up to play" now it says "Start up T to play", i cant uninstall it the right way due to those "expansion packs" that i dont have. Also when i try to reinstall it, it says EReg crashed and then it goes on smoothly. i tried CCleaner, i removed all virtual drives and torrent programs (my sims 2 is official). And my system is strong enough to play the game. but i have NO idea where those so called "Expansion packs" are. I'm getting frustrated ):


----------



## EmmaL

As i said my problem is with the interaction menus, and the limited time they stay up.
Sims has worked before on this computer and the stats are
Graphics card: ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
Hard Drive: 120gb with 7gb free (with Sims 2 installed)
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2.00GHZ
Memory (RAM): 1918 MB
I don't know if theres anything else important i need to add :S Please help!


----------



## flomama

Hi EmmaL. I'm having the EXACT same problem. This is my first time using the Sims 2 on my laptop but the game and all the expansions worked fine on my desktop. I tried getting a new mouse, changing the performance options, etc., but still nothing. Someone please help us!


----------



## flomama

Emma my friend found a solution to our problem and now my Sims 2 is fixed! Just go to the C drive, R click, click properties, and defrag and/ or scan disk. If that doesn't work maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling with the patches. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## beatyourass

Hey.
After 'Securing online grades database', it stops loading and I have to go back to the Desktop to get off the loading page. Then I get a little box come up saying, 'The application has crashed. The application will now terminate.'

This is only the second time I've used Sims 2 University. Before this, The Sims 2 worked perfectly, and when I first added the expansion pack, everything was fine.
I don't understand what has gone wrong 

Help please????
xxx


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Try deleting your group.cache file.. I know i sound like a broken record, but it does fix a lot of your problems..


----------



## beatyourass

not to sound completely thick, but what is group.cache files or something thing?????
xxx


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Its a file.. Go
C:\documents\EA Games\The Sims 2
Or where ever drive you put sims 2 on (it goes automatically on C).. There should be a file that is called 'group.cache'
Delete that. Get out of the folder, then try and start your game. It pretty much cleans out some of the useless files that pile up...
I hope i made sense!


----------



## MiZZ CiCI

HEY MY SIMS 2 NIGHTLIFE GAME GETS TO LIKE 48% AND DEN SAYS: 'D:\TSBin\Sims2EP2.exe

I DONT KNOW WAT TO DO CAN SOMEBODI PLEASEEE HELP ME!!!!!!!


----------



## EmmaL

flomama said:


> Emma my friend found a solution to our problem and now my Sims 2 is fixed! Just go to the C drive, R click, click properties, and defrag and/ or scan disk. If that doesn't work maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling with the patches. Hope it works out for you!


=[=[ Unfortunately didn't work. Any other ideas???? Please?!?! lol


----------



## EmmaL

MiZZ CiCI said:


> HEY MY SIMS 2 NIGHTLIFE GAME GETS TO LIKE 48% AND DEN SAYS: 'D:\TSBin\Sims2EP2.exe
> 
> I DONT KNOW WAT TO DO CAN SOMEBODI PLEASEEE HELP ME!!!!!!!


When mine did this, i only had to clean the disk (very well) and it worked the third time =] you just might have a smudge there or something.


----------



## Rando81

Hi...
my problem is with skin color and clothes, i installed the game and when i played it most of the adults appear white with black and blue text on it (some times all the skin and clothes sometimes only the face)...
my pc spec:
P4 3GHz CPU
1 GB DDR Ram 
GeForce 6200 256MB GPU
Same Problem on XP and Vista

any ideas pleeeease


----------



## Nekochanpurr

your file is courupted. i believe deleting group.cache might solve it (do i sound like a broken record yet?).


----------



## NefariousNoose

Chances are the solution to my problem is incredibly simple.
Okay, so I've had the Sims 2 on a computer that runs Windows XP for years. The computer is outdated and old and yet my brand-spanking new Dell seems to struggle with the game.
I installed the game well enough after 2 tries, and the downloading of the Vista Patch, but when I opened the Sims 2 application and it had gone through the loading screen, right before the green status bar was full a window prompt popped up and said "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate." Then, of course, the screen goes black and the program closes. 
I just want to play the Sims. XD If anyone knows how to keep that evil window of terminating doom away from me, I would love to learn their methods. Thanks.
~Noose


----------



## Rando81

Nekochanpurr said:


> your file is courupted. i believe deleting group.cache might solve it (do i sound like a broken record yet?).


sorry that didnt help


----------



## Nekochanpurr

>.< I'm sorry.. I just want people to try it first, because it solves a LOT of problems.. If you are still having problems, i would try the sims2wiki at www.modthesims2.com They usually help with a LOT of stuff like that, Rando 
I suggest the same to you, Nef.. =/ I had so many problems with my game that i don't remember how i fixed all of them, lol. I ended up having to tell my computer not to turn itself off if there are problems. ;


----------



## NefariousNoose

Nekochanpurr said:


> >.< I'm sorry.. I just want people to try it first, because it solves a LOT of problems.. If you are still having problems, i would try the sims2wiki at www.modthesims2.com They usually help with a LOT of stuff like that, Rando
> I suggest the same to you, Nef.. =/ I had so many problems with my game that i don't remember how i fixed all of them, lol. I ended up having to tell my computer not to turn itself off if there are problems. ;


XDD I would have loved to try ModtheSims2, but for a few days now that site has not been working for me. Literally. But I guess I should spend some time trying to figure it out myself. What's another day, anyways.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Hmm.. Its been working fine for me.. Maybe it was in maintenance? =/


----------



## NefariousNoose

XD Still is by that logic. Seems to me that it only affects my Mozilla Firefox Browser. I went and installed the ancient Crazy Browser and the site works without crashing any programs. 
How very unusual...


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Thats really weird, specially since i am also using firefox.. =/ Well, as long as you can get it to work, lol.


----------



## sarah6597

hey ive been playing sims 2 for years and now all of the sudden whenever one of my sims has an age transition, like say from a toddler to a child, thier number of days never goes back down so they transition again and again to a teenager, adult, and then old person

ive tried having them transition different ways(birthday cake, waiting for it to happen naturally, clicking grow up) but they all come to the same end. I have also tried turning aging on and off, but nothing works. 

Also, this didnt just happen to one sim it happens now to everyone in my game who grows up
If you guys have any ideas that would be great=]
thanks


----------



## stb1979

So, this is what happened to me some months ago:
I uninstalled the Sims 2 and re-installed it. I went to look for the "downloads" file, but it wasn't there!  I asked around, and the best answer was that I should create that file myself. I did it. That crashed the game! So I did that several times, just to find out if the downloads file would appear the next time I install the game. Nothing. It's just not there. I have NO IDEA where it could've disappear. So I just didn't play the game for a while. Desided to try to install it today, same results. I then noticed a "collections" file and checked it out. There were several "package" things, and thought to myself "well maybe I can just stick the downloads in there"! Did that, and that crashed the game! I'm just running out of ideas what could be wrong and how to fix it. Can someone help me, please, so I can get back to playing the Sims?!


----------



## CrystalPhoenix

My sister is playin the sims2 for a while now but when she installed the pets adittion she choose the option to deleete all saved files. this was not supposed to happen and it made her really sad so she asked me to recover it. I really dont have any idea what so ever so could you please help me. i tried to recover deleated files but dont know what the save files are called for home made neighborhoods. TY for any help


----------



## Chaoticfist

Hi

I have the sims 2 as well as all of the expanasions. However i have not played in a while. I recently installed it again and when i am playing and i try and move the camera it locks up after i use it for like 15 secs.

By lock up i mean it goes back to the position it was in when i opened the game, and any time i try and move the camera/view it goes right back to that view.

Anyone have an ideas? Thanks people


----------



## alongoria

I can't understand why the landscape on the neighborhood screen flashes purple, and when building a home, the walls flash red. Does anyone know what could be wrong???


----------



## Nekochanpurr

It means your graphics card doesn't support the game anymore, alongoria.


----------



## shellybtanner

hi need help, i know my cpu speed and my video card does not meet the specs for the sim game, but i just want to know i was able to play for a whole month on my laptop before it started freezing. i can play for 5mins then it freezes and says this program has crashed and will now terminate.

the fact that it is also doing it at the work computer makes me wonder is the disc not faulty.
i was able to play it since november at work and they are both crashing at the same time.

i have the sims 2
glamour life, celebration stuff and family fun stuff expansion packs.

i have a hp530 business notebook pc running with windows vista home basic.
kbc version 82.14
intel (r) celeron cm cpu - 420 @ 1.60ghz
memory 502mb ram
614 used 883mb availavle
directx 10
dx setup paramater - not found
dx diag version - 6.00.6000.16386 - 32bit

card name - mobile intel (r) 945gm/gu express chipset family.
chip type - intel (r) gma 950
internal.

i dont know what else to do.
i have uninstalled it and reinstalled it and it still does the same.

many thanks


----------



## xxmersades413xx

Ok I have The Sims Complete Collection. I put the first disk in to download it and nothing happens. I thought it was starnge because about a year ago I had it installed and it worked great. My younger brother uninstalled it and ruined my disks so I just bought a new game. Ive tried opening it manually through folders so it will download and nothing comes up. PLeeeaaaase help me!

- Mersades


----------



## xxmersades413xx

Do you know anything about The Sims Complete Collection and why it might not do anything when I put it in to download?

- Mersades


----------



## Bea93

heyy i have sims 2
lately whenever i try building a new house, i can NEVER put doors in...=/
i have the walls up, tiles down, even a roof but none of that helped.
the message keeps saying:: must be placed in center of tile.
i keep trying but nothing is working!
any advice would be amazing!
_bea


----------



## olyadaatlama

Bea93 said:


> heyy i have sims 2
> lately whenever i try building a new house, i can NEVER put doors in...=/
> i have the walls up, tiles down, even a roof but none of that helped.
> the message keeps saying:: must be placed in center of tile.
> i keep trying but nothing is working!
> any advice would be amazing!
> _bea


well Bea93, then that game has a problem. İ think thats not such a serious one.. just uninstall everything and install it again (like im doing it now) or just write in moveobjects on at the cheat bar and you can place the door wherever you like.


----------



## Bea93

okay thanks olyadaatlama
i'll try the moveobjects code!
_bea
x33


----------



## olyadaatlama

your welcome


----------



## UnLucky13

Hi all Tiberian sun's players/owners, could tell me the name(s) of the DLL. patches?:down: I problems in installation. I don't have the patch file, but i have a right CD-key. That's the last what I need! NAME OF THE ALL PATCH files!
Answer me as fast as possible!
Thank you!


----------



## footworkin2

hi i just started playing sim life stories. when i tried to go build a house the walls were blinking black and red. MY pc meets all the game requirements can anyone help me fix this problem


----------



## phoenix_risin

Footworkin the red wall issue is a known issue and is related to the graphic drivers needing updated.
http://freya.modthesims2.com/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Technical_and_Graphics_Issues

There is a great tutorial here for this and other Game related issues.
http://freya.modthesims2.com/wiki.php?title=Game_Help


----------



## kevgg

EmmaL said:


> As i said my problem is with the interaction menus, and the limited time they stay up.
> Sims has worked before on this computer and the stats are
> Graphics card: ATI Radeon Xpress 1150
> Hard Drive: 120gb with 7gb free (with Sims 2 installed)
> Processor: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-60 2.00GHZ
> Memory (RAM): 1918 MB
> I don't know if theres anything else important i need to add :S Please help!


Hi All,
Like EmmaL my daughter is experiencing this problem on her Dell Inspiron 1501. Interestingly it has the same graphics adapter(onboard) and runs with an Athlon 64 X2 processor (1.79 Ghz). We have installed the latest game patch and have downloaded drivers for the graphics from the AMD/ATI Website (dated 12/2007). I haven't been able to download the new processor drivers as the AMD site is currently unavailable.
I have deleted the cache files and tried running the game in windowed mode but all to no avail.
Frustratingly the game ran fine until we installed the "Bon Voyage" expansion pack when this problem appeared.( Maybe this was just coincidence ).
In desperation I have since completely re-formatted and re-installed windows XP MCE as supplied with the laptop and have even tried standard Windows XP Pro.

Can anyone please shed any light on our predicament?
Thanks in advance
Kev


----------



## phoenix_risin

Actually Bon Voyage expansion seemed to have caused issues on many peoples systems. It came with Securom and there is word that this is what the problem is in many cases. Most forums are telling folks how to clean it off and how to run the game without the Securom.
This forum has a Lot of good info on this as well as a lot of other Sim related things
http://starlightsims.yuku.com/directory

Hope it helps


----------



## kevgg

phoenix_risin said:


> Actually Bon Voyage expansion seemed to have caused issues on many peoples systems. It came with Securom and there is word that this is what the problem is in many cases. Most forums are telling folks how to clean it off and how to run the game without the Securom.
> This forum has a Lot of good info on this as well as a lot of other Sim related things
> http://starlightsims.yuku.com/directory
> 
> Hope it helps


Thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately i have re-formatted the hard drive and only installed "The Sims 2". I don't have the Bon Voyage expansion on but still have the problem of the disappearing menus. I did take a look at the forum you suggested though, so thanks for that. I've emailed EA Games Tec Support as i suspect this may be a hardware problem but please keep the suggestions coming.
Many thanks
Kev


----------



## k8ygroch

I just bought University and I can't get it to work! I bought and installed The Deluxe Edition and then Seasons and they both worked fine. I installed University tonight (with no problems), but when I try to play it it will bring up the start screen saying "The Sims 2: University Expansion Pack" but then the screen goes away and nothing happens. I uninstalled it and then reinstalled it with the same results. I tried exchanging the game, but they did not have anymore copies and they would not refund my money since it was open. Are there any quick fixes?


----------



## missey19

I have a problem. the Sims 2, DVD edition wouldnt install on my computer so i did as suggested and copied the disk files to my harddrive and installed without the CDs. thanks this worked!
However, i got the expansion packs. So, the Sims2 Pets installs fine but after the installation it says it must look for any updates (the original sims2) and says it couldnt read or find it. so the sims 2 pets just unistalls :'( Is there a way i can get past this? please help


----------



## emmillie

my sims 2 installs fine, runs fine, creates familys fine, everything fine at the beginning, once u move into a house and start inter-acting family members to family members, they talk fine and everything, but once that "blue-light" that may tell you if you can woohoo, if they have become best friends etc. (tell me if you dunno what i mean) the whole game FREEZES, but there is still sound.
so please help me fix this problem, i'v had it for 2 years and i tried to fix it by updating my computer, but im not rly good with computers. well i seriously wanna play this game, so please help me!!!


----------



## kombi118

Okay. While I was playing the sims2 earlier on tonight, my game crashed. It sometimes does this so I wasn't too woried, it normally is fine and dandy once i re-boot it. However, after this one I went back on and none of my sims have any memory or have any family relationships. And for some reason the babies are suspended in mid air acting like adults and can interact like adults??
This is EXTREMELY important to me seeming I was on my 4th generation of sims. This family runs the whole neighbourhood and have been with me for a long time. I really do not wish to start again. Can somebody help me? 

Please.


----------



## ryokolk

okay I got sims 2 deluxe as a valentine's present the other day. I installed it and everything went fine. When I went to play it though, it was annoyingly slow and when I tried to do much of anything (make a family, house, etc) my screen turned to the "blue screen of death" i.e. the screen with the 0s and 1s across the top and it something really quick before my laptop shut down about "mode not handled" or something. please help??

Computer Specs:

Dell LATITUDE C840

Windows 2000 Service Pack 2

1.80 GHz Pentium 4 processor

AT/AT COMPATIBLE

523,704 RAM

Disk Space: 18.58GB total, 17.30GB used, 1.28GB free

1600 x 1200 in 32-Bit Color, NVIDIA GeForce4 440 Go (Dell Mobile) Ver. 6.13

Directx 9


----------



## gohrei

i am new to the sims 2, n i have a problem here..
i was using the cheat code to kill one of the neighbours, n after i killed her, my buy mode n build mode couldn't function anymore, it's grey in color, does anybody know why does this happens?
thx for the help..


----------



## lauraanne08

*Please Help me with this.
Here is some information about my laptop which could be useful to you:

Special features
SM BIOS compliant | Standard numeric keypad | Intel® Turbo Memory | Enhanced Intel® SpeedStep® Technology | integrated 1.3 Megapixel Video Camera for Video over IP | integrated microphone for Voice over IP | HD Audio support

Graphics adaptor
ATI | ATI Mobility Radeon® HD2600 supporting HyperMemory technology

Hard disk
250 GB

System memory
2,048 (1,024 + 1,024) MB | maximum expandability : 4,096 MB | technology : DDR2 RAM (667 MHz)

Technology
Intel® Centrino® Duo processor technology featuring Intel® Core2 Duo Processor T7700, Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945ABG network connection and Intel® PM965 Express chipset | clock speed : 2.4 GHz | front side bus : 800 MHz | 2nd level cache : 4 MB

HD DVD ROM drive

Display
17.1 " | Toshiba TruBrite® WXGA+ TFT display

However the quality of the sims 2 on my laptop isnt good, mainly night time on the sims. Its the characters themselves it appears to be spread out. I Dont understand why its doing this, my laptop is brand new and is high quality.

If anyone could help me i would really appreciate it.

E-mal me on [email protected]

Thank you.*


----------



## TheDoubleJ04

Ever since I downloaded the patch for the Sims 2, I can't see the terrain on any of the lots. I can see a few of them on the neighborhood view, but whenever I go into a lot everything is just black. I can't see grass, dirt, slopes, anything. I CAN see flowerbeds installed and tiles put in. I keep trying to place things in the lots and have to move an object all over the lot before I can place anything because I "cannot place this object on slope." Anyone else having this issue? I have the Sims 2 University and downloaded that update patch as well, but still black lots. How can I fix this WITHOUT uninstalling and reinstalling EVERYTHING? I did just buy the Sims 2 Deluxe Edition with the Nightlife Expansion Pack included, but haven't installed them yet. Help, please! Thanks!


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Hey all,

My roommate's computer just died after months of problems. Anyhoo, I told her that she could just install her Sims 2 stuff on my computer. That's all she really uses the computer for besides surfing the net. We are rarely home at the same time so there shouldn't be any conflicts with us sharing the computer.

Anyway, she has the CD-Roms of The Sims 2. She tried installing them, but it kept giving us error messages saying it was having problems installing a certain file. It gave the message that a problem has occured while trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice5.package'. We got on the EA Games site and did all the things they said...copying the files into the folders and installing from there. Still didn't work so then we tried EA Games other suggestion of using the Program Compatability Wizard. Still no dice.

My friend decided to buy the download of the game because she really wanted the Deluxe Edition. It downloaded fine, but still won't install.

My computer more than meets the specs for this game. I have an Alienware Area-51m 7700 Laptop with an Intel Pentium 4 Processor at 3.6GHz. I have 1G of RAM, and most of that is available as I have just removed several games including Doom3, Halo, and few others I no longer played...all of which ran perfectly on the laptop. I have a Dual Drive Configuration - Non RAID - 120GB (60GB x 2) 7200 RPM ATA100. My video card is the NVIDIA GeForce 6800 Go with 256MB of DDR2 memory. My operating system is MS Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack 2.

So my computer more than meets the specs, and I have plenty of memory. Why can't we get it to install? I think my roommate is going through withdrawal symptoms, and it ain't pretty. Please help!!!


----------



## killerbeats1992

Hey Guys.
Erm, I'm new to this thing, so before I moan on and on, hey 
I love Sims 2, but I've had a few problems lately.
I was playing with my newest family yesterday, and got pretty far.
This family was definetly for keeps.
Last night, I made complete sure I had saved my game, then quit Sims 2 and turned off the computer.
This morning, I turned on my computer and loaded up Sims 2.
Everything was working fine.
I clicked onto the neighbourhood I was using (Riverblossom Hills) or something like that, but when I went to find my family, they had gone!
They were not in their house, the family bin, or even in the recycle bin!
I have no idea where they've gone and I cannot use a system restore as I haven't got a system restore earlier than 2 weeks ago, and as I mentioned, I only created my family a few days ago.
PLEASE can someone help, I miss my family ):


----------



## RowenaIsolde

I've looked everywhere for the answer to this so I hope you can help. I went to a community lot with one of my families and when I returned the mouse was screwy. No longer would it change from the arrow w/ feet to the compass rose when I dragged it over something nor did things highlight when I go to click on them. Instead it changes randomly. For a few minutes it will bw the regular arrow, then the next few minutes it will be the arrow w/feet., next it will be the compass rose. It just stays like each different version of the mouse for a few minutes and then switches, unlike the way it's supposed to which changes depending on where the mouse is. I didn't mind this at first but now I'm having serious problems. When I go into buy mode and click on the object and drag it to the desire area it is not there. The hand is still closed like it is holding something but nothing is there. I tried clicking it down, hoping maybe I could just place it somewhere and it would work. Help...


----------



## majd92

Can Any 1 Help Me.. I Have A Problem.. When I Play The Sims.. The Skin Of The Adults In It Is White With Blue And Black Writings And Numbers On It... Can Any1 Help Me Fix It Plz..!!


----------



## DeBug

Which is that mods name that you tryed to install?


----------



## merrypuppy

I'm sorry if this has already been posted. Okay, I'll go to the main screen and then pick a town. Once I get their and click on a house it takes forever to load while it used to take only about ten seconds or so. I've also had this game for about a month or two and have a Vista computer. Help!


----------



## xDeadlyDreamsx

After TS2 has loaded, all my graphics get very large, and my color goes down to low.
Then my computer restarts itself. 

I once had this problem fixed by my friend, Andy.
But then we reformatted the computer so yeah.


----------



## emat_90

Ive had the sims 2 for a while now and it was working fine and we had all the system requirements and all the expension packs were working fine to. Our computer then got riddled with viruses and the harddrive got completely wiped and fixed before it was given back to us. Now whenever I go to play The Sims 2 it is really choopy and has a lot of graphic problems and is slow.
I looked on the EA EAsy Info and this is what it said.

Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) Fail Windows 

System Memory 512.5 Pass 0.0 

DirectX Version 9.0c Pass N/A 

Display Device NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X Unknown Compatibility 

Display Memory 128.0 Pass 0.0 

Display Driver 6.14.10.9371 Unknown Compatibility 

Sound Device Gamesurround Fortissimo II Pass 

Sound Driver 5.12.01.4009 Unknown Compatibility 

So it says that our version of windows isnt compatible but its the same version we were using before.
Help.
Oh and it does it for some other games too not just the sims.


----------



## panuts

Oerwen do you know what the offending file. I still cant find the one that is causing my crash. I would appreciate your help.


----------



## freakgrrll

I recently bought the Sims 2 Deluxe. It plays fine, and isn't slow. Except it always freezes up whenever I try to create a Sim. I can get into the Create a Family just fine, and can create the Sim. But whenever I accept the family, that's when it freezes.
Everything else runs completely fine though. I've tested it multiple times and always have the same result. I've even un-installed and re-installed the game. I'm at a total loss as to why it doesn't work.
Help please?


----------



## Saki

I'm having trouble with the Sims 2 Body Shop. Whenever I try to open it, I get this error message:



> Direct3D returned an error: D3DERR_INVALIDCALL!
> 
> The application will now terminate...


I ran a search on this thread for the problem, and someone said to reinstall DirectX. I tried that, but when I opened the setup file, I got a message that DirectX was already installed and the installer closed. I figured I should try uninstalling DirectX, but it isn't anywhere on my Programs list, so I don't know how I should go about doing that. Can anybody help me out?


----------



## Melodramatic

Hi  
I was wondering if anyone could help me with my problem. 
I have the Sims 2 installed (just the base program no expansions) and at first it worked fine. But now when I click on one of the default neighbourhoods (Pleasantview, etc) the description is gone, and the loading screen only loads 2 bars/lines before freezing up. I can only use custom made neighbourhoods. I've tried a fresh install with no luck. 
Anyone have any advice? I would really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## imrebel

I got a big problem.

I have Sims 2, uni, open for business, nightlife, family fun, seasons and bon voyage. It was all working fine untill i got bon voyage and it froze the first time i triend to play it and then worked for an 1 hour or 2 the second time and then the screen went green and only the music was playin. The screen was something lik the green off my icon. I dont no what s it called or caused by. So i unistalled all the games and reinstalled them and it didnt worked agian. I took out anything ive downlaoded for it. So i did it agian and put the patches in for the games i got of sim2.com and it still didnt worked so i uninstallled them and deleted everyithing from my compouter file called Sims 2 and then i installed all but bon voyage and it still didnt work. I know we have way above what required for what it says. These are it: OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	WALL
System Manufacturer	INTELR
System Model	AWRDACPI
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~3206 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9 GenuineIntel ~3206 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Phoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 17/12/2003
SMBIOS Version	2.2
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
User Name	WALL\Wall Co
Time Zone	E. Australia Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	768.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	327.04 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.83 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

Drive	A:
Description	3 1/2 Inch Floppy Drive

Drive	C:
Description	Local Fixed Disk
Compressed	No
File System	NTFS
Size	114.49 GB (122,935,001,088 bytes)
Free Space	46.71 GB (50,159,472,640 bytes)
Volume Name	
Volume Serial Number	0C25B868

Drive	D:
Description	CD-ROM Disc

Drive	E:
Description	Removable Disk

Drive	F:
Description	CD-ROM Disc

W have a dvd player so itss fatser then whats required. I really need help so i will be very gratefull if anyone cna help me. Thx for anyone who tries to me.


----------



## shannon5815

i don't know if this has been addressed or not, this thread is WAY too long to read the whole thing. but i'm hoping for some help with this issue:

I currently have the Sims 2 with the University, Nightlife and Seasons expansion packs installed. I recently started downloading items and Sims from the exchange on thesims2.com. I downloaded several lots a few weeks ago and have had no problems. Then, today, I downloaded some objects and a few sims. Things were fine at first, and then I downloaded about a dozen more sims. Now the game crashes every time I try to run it. I've tried with custom content disabled, and with it enabled. It doesn't make any difference -- it crashes either way.

At first it was fine until I tried to create a new family -- it would let me enter the family name but then crash as soon as I hit the button to add a new sim. Now, the game will enter the neighborhood, but crash as soon as I hit the button to simply display the Sims I already have. 

If disabling the custom content doesn't work, I'm clueless as to what to do about this problem. Do I need to uninstall and then reinstall? I'd rather avoid that if possible, because I've put a lot of time into the families that I already have.

Help would be much appreciated!


----------



## FinnishViking

Hi

I've read about 60% of this thread but didn't find a solution to my problem. As I start Sims 2 (with expansions Pets, Seasons and Bon Voyage) the game crashes after the intro film with a message "Error in application. Application will now be terminated"

My specs are ok. (Vista 512ram mobility x1600) Games as demanding as CoD 2 run with average performance and if I my memory serves me right Sims 2 worked earlier. 
I've just patched DirectX and deleted my caches with no effect.
I guess I could try to shut down Norton, but still haven't found a way to do it without uninstalling it (which in my case can't be done)
Also I thought that some 3rd party codecs that I have might have a effect. Anybody know anything about this?

Any kind of info or suggestion is appreciated


----------



## megaroni2013

When I am installing The Sims 2 Nightlife, the installation goes perfectly until I get to 47%. When I get there, my computer slows down, and the thing it says that it is installing is "Support *.*" (Written exactly like that.) Then, after a few seconds, a window pops up, and says something about having problems transferring the file, "D:/Support/European Help Files/my_game_fails_to_start.htm" And then under that, it says, 'Retry' or 'Cancel' (You can click on those options- like their buttons.) But, when I hit 'Retry', it just repeats the process of waiting, and then stating the problem all over again. I tried contacting EA Games, but that didn`t help. It just sent me 2 emails telling me where to find the answer to my question when they reply to it. So, do you have any idea what I should do??


----------



## panuts

I have sims2 and alot of user created downloads. I want to veiw them. Does anyone know of a computer program that would let me view them? SimPe only shows the thumb nails. I need a program to really show what one is. Any information would help. And let me know of any user created object files that stopped your game from working.


----------



## hypnotoad

Usually if i have ANY problems with sims 2 i would look for a patch, or just go into options and mess around ^^


----------



## Avarice577

Wow, thanks for all the info.


----------



## Sims2Addict

I recently purchased sims 2 bon voyage and pets and they work perfectly, except for the fact that there are weird colours flashing on the land and houses.
Anyone else have this problem?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## flomama

ughhh so i'm having a problem with my interaction menu again.. and this time defragmenting the comupter isn't working. basically the interaction menu only stays up for a second so it's impossible to play. any suggestions?


----------



## agelicasoulini

ok i begin:
* i have:*

I renewed my pc with MSI motherboard K9AGM3-FD/-F, AMD 690V chipset based with Socket AM2 Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ 2,5 GHz, 1Gb ram (with ati radeon graphics card on board wich is not for gaming). And a GeForce 8400GS Graphics Card. Windows XP home ed. SP.2.

WHAT'S MY PROBLEM???
*This:*
I have sims 2 and almost all the expansions genuin.But while playing, after 5 or so minutes my pc freezes completly so i have to shut it down by the button!!! I have no idea what's going on. I just wanna know what's going on.!!!! thnx pleeeeeeeease i'm begging!!!! HELP ME!!!!!!!! thnx to you all!!!!!


----------



## Doz

Q. I am having trouble installing the sims 2. It was previously installed on my laptop but I recently had it rebuilt and I'm thinking this may be something to do with why I am now having trouble.

Basically I start to load the game and after 7% of the file: TSData\Res\Sound\Voice1.package loading an error message appears stating; 
"A problem has occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\Sound\Voice1.package' from the media. Do you want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?"
I click yes, then the file continues to load. After about an hour and a half and several reappearence of the above message and my clicking "yes" each time the file reachs 100% loaded. After this nothing happens. 

What do you think the problem may be? I have checked system requirements and as far as I can see I seem to have at least minimum reqirements under each field, however I am not really sure what it all means when I check so I can't be sure I have what is needed. Can you help?


----------



## shanta1

I was wondering if u can play the sims 2 without disc1 cos i lost it an i got the other 3 an the booklet but i cant play an i really really really really want to sooooo badly, can anyone help??? xx


----------



## XxRead ThisxX

Um..im like sort of new to all this...anyways, i have all the sims 2 games (except glamour life) and my game was working fine (tiny bit slow,but not a big problem) till i installed Freetime. I dont know weather its the custom content or not thats breaking it ( i have a lot,but all from the sims2 website). Everytime i go into make a family it freezes when i press the + button to add someone. and it freezes when i visit a commmunity lot...and i cant play the new freetime neighburhood either..! What will i do to make this stop?? ive been reading all the post ^^^ up there and i think my laptop meets the system requirments and when i did dxdiag it read no problems found......help.!


----------



## jojo-xx

I have recently downloaded the sims 2 game onto my computer. Whenever i tried to play the game by double-clicking the icon a window appeared saying

'Please ensure The Sims 2 disc is in the drive, select OK and restart the appliciation.' 

This message confused me as the disc was in the drive and I even tried re-starting the computer.  Please help!


----------



## StacyP2006

wanted to start my sims 2 game over without my saved games. i have the university expansion pack. so i decided to uninstall both and re-install. the uninstall went fine but i kept getting an error when trying to install the sims 2. it said "an error occurred when trying to transfer the file TSData/Res/Sims3D/Sims08.package. so i checked and there was still a folder in my programs for the sims so i deleted. but i was still getting the same problem. I've looked this problem up and tried several things but none seem to work. so i system restored back a few days and tried to play the university game and all that kept coming up was a box with a red circle with an X in the middle. i also tried to uninstall and re-install JUST the EP and it went fine but then the red circle came back when trying to load university. Any help?


----------



## Walliesmom

Simicetea123 said:


> when sombody makes a family, in any map they completley disapear but the house remains! is there any way to fix it and not have to reinstall the sims 2?


This is the same problem I am having, also...and I have reinstalled, patched, taken out ALL downloads, was even issued a new CD....to no avail. It still happens at a certain point in my game.....when there are more than 5 families. I can't make new sims either, without them disappering, but the house remaining, when I save and close out the game. I have never had this many problems with ANY of the sims games. <sigh> Can anyone help?


----------



## XxRead ThisxX

forget the last thing i said...i had no idea what i was talking about.! lol 
but anyways...
My sims game was working fine until i got the sims freetime. Now everytime i go into a lot the screen is black and all i can see are the motives and aspiration and all that. 
Its not the custom content cause i removed the folder from the game for a while and it still wouldnt work...i dont really know what my problem is cos i dont understand any of this stuff 
so if someone could help me loike cos im getting fed up ...and just might give up on the sims !haha

my specs are...


Operating System: Windows vista home premium (6.0,build 6000)
Processor: intel(R)celeron(R)CPU [email protected] 1.73 GHz, ~1.7GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Page File:1559 used ,719MB available 
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
Dell Model Number: not dell
==Display== 

Name: Mobile Intel(R)965 EXPRESS Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corparation
Chip Type: Mobile Intel(R)965 express chipset family
Approx. Total Memory: 251MB
Main Driver: igdumd32.dll
Version: 7.14.0010.1409 (english)


----------



## SnowGlobe

Hi,
I have The Sims 2 Special DVD Edition, Nightlife, University, Open For Business and Glamour Life Stuff installed. It's my favourite game of all time but it doesn't work properly. Mostly when playing in Live Mode, the screen will turn a purple colour and the cursor will spin around as if loading something. Then usually around 1 minute later my game will load up again. It happens randomly, sometimes after 10 minutes of playing in Live Mode and sometimes after 1 hour. I have started saving my game straight after this happens and going back to the neighbourhood or even exiting the game altogether. 
I'm not sure, but it seems to happen when the game is trying to do several things at once, e.g. going from day to night while I'm zooming out. 
I've put up with it for ages but it is very annyoing and I just want to enjoy the game fully, please help me.


----------



## ranam93

Okay so I've had the Sims2 for a while now, so the warranty will probably not cover this.

I ran it on my laptop and it worked fine, and then for reasons other then the Sims2, my computer crashed(without cd in it), and my dad fixed it but I lost everything.

Now when I try to install it again, same laptop, it won't let me. I'm guessing this is because the Sims2 is made to be used only on one computer and it thinks I'm copying the CD or using it on another computer.

I apologize for this not being in question form, but how should I get it to work?


----------



## lrw3889

Hi 
I have been a sims2 player for the last few years and have never experienced any problems up until now... I got a Toshiba laptop with Windows Vista on it for Christmas and installed The Sims 2 (plus all of the expansion packs, but i don't have the 'stuff' packs). It worked really well for awhile but now as i begin playing, the game freezes. I can play for about five minutes until it freezes. I have already uninstalled the game once and reinstalled it. I honestly don't know anything about computers and any help you give me will need to be step by step. I appreciate all of the help I can get!


Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU @1.46Ghz
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
System Model: Satellite L45

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip Type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Approx. Total Memory: 358MB
Main Driver: igdumd32.dll
Version: 7.14.0010.1409(ENGLISH)


----------



## Gameraddict885

I have the weirdest problem with this game. When I work on a character in a lot for a few hours. start another 2-3 before saving and exiting the sims for the night. I load the sims 2 the next day, but all my work dissappeared. So I start all over again with several new lots upset I lost the first. I quit the sims 2 that day after saving also. Load the sims 2 the following day and I find I lost my most recent lots, and got back the origonal I worked on. And every so often the game goes back and forth between both sets of lots in the same neighborhood.
Has anyone else encountered this or know how to prevent it? Its driving me nuts.


----------



## 11Sharn11

I've been having the problem "When I run The Sims 2, I get the following error: "Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system! Please make sure youn have a DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate.""

However, the game was working fine until a little while ago, when it crashed and I had to reboot. This message has been appearing ever since, and updating the drivers or following the FAQ doesn't help.
Does anyone know what could be wrong?

OS: Windows XP Professional
Processor: Intel Pentium M processor 1.73GHz
Memory: 1014MB RAM
Video Card: Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
Sound Card: Realtek HD Audio Output
Direct-X: Version 9.0c Installed
(Sorry, I don't know what information you need. If you need anything else, Please let me know)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Daskill

For some reason, now when I play the Sims 2, all the stock icons for jobs, npcs etc are gone, and when a character gets a promotion, the game doesn't tell you and you don't get the bonus.


----------



## diputsinva

I have an Emachine T6420, AMD Athlon 64 Processor 3400+ 2.21GHz 1.0 GB Ram and a GE Force 8600 GT video card which is brand new and installed tonight. I have a huge game with 8.44 GB of downloads in the folder of custom content...I know, scary...anyway, we added the new card because our old one was only a GE Force 6100 and while playing I would go to the blue screen and the hour glass would scroll for a bit then return me to the game once or twice then it would just go black and I'd have to reboot. With the new card installed tonight I again got the blue screen with the hour glass but this time when it went back to the game everything in it was yellow and black!! I sat there looking at it dumbfounded and in another minute I saw a blue screen (not unlike what you'd see in BIOS) flash then the computer restarted itself. Checked drivers and have the most recent. I don't know what to do and I'm really, really frustrated.
Thanks in advance.
Elizabeth


----------



## eviemo

I have read that other people have had problems with running the sims2, but i can't even install the game. I've tried the manual way of creating the folders called disk one, etc but that didn't work as it wanted the disk. and then the big red X came up. 
i did have the sims2 installed last year, (i think?) but deleted it as i was running out of room on my computer and now i want it back, i can't install it. At all. 
I tried installing the sims2 again, and that was fine. However, when i inserted sims2 nightlife, there was no problem with it, until it got to the "updating" and then said "unable to copy from disk" then terminated. 
And i thought if i uninstalled/installed the sims2, it would work, though as you can probably guess, it didn't. So EA games and the folders is not on my computer anymore, i have tried installing the game under another user and that has not worked.
i am really confused on why it won't even install at all.
Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Elita

when trying to install the Sims 2, it gets to 16% and then says:

a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file TSData\RES\Sound\Voice.5.package


----------



## Elita

when trying to install the Sims 2, it gets to 16% and then says:

a problem occurred when trying to transfer the file TSData\RES\Sound\Voice.5.package

what does this mean


----------



## drsoda007

Hi, I was runnig Sims 2 *without any expansion packs *on my IBM ThinkPad which runs Windows XP after 30mins it would, with out any warning shut down (as in it would turn itself off while I was playing, how rude!)
Even after I *reinstalled* it still happened, I completely *uninstalled all Sims* games from my *mums *laptop, and now its fine.

However if Sims 2 was installed, but wasn't playing it would still turn itself off
WHAT IS WRONG???


----------



## Nekochanpurr

The whole computer was shutting off? i think it would be over heating.. At least, thats what happened to me.. =/ You can get fans to go under your laptop.


----------



## drsoda007

Nekochanpurr said:


> The whole computer was shutting off? i think it would be over heating.. At least, thats what happened to me.. =/ You can get fans to go under your laptop.


No, I sorry but I don't think so, however I will try it but it'll have charged all night, (12 hrs) without anyone playing and then after 30 MINS it'll like completely shut down, then after turning back on,etc it'll do the same after like 15 Mins,

PLUS, It only happened with SIMS 2 AND ALL EXPANSION PACKS, not any other program, which are run with windows xp as well so I think it has something to do with SIMS 2 itself not my mums laptop


----------



## drsoda007

Hi, I was running Sims 2 without any expansion packs on my IBM ThinkPad which runs Windows XP after 30mins it would, with out any warning shut down (as in it would turn itself off while I was playing, how rude!)
Even after I reinstalled it still happened, I completely uninstalled *all Sims games *from my mums laptop, and now its fine.

However if Sims 2 was installed, but wasn't playing it would still turn itself off

*Not overheating*, as would only happen when SIMS 2 was installed!

*WHAT IS WRONG???*


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Um.. Sims 2 could be whats overheating your computer dear... If you stuff isn't up to specs (on a laptop, its probably not) it can be over thinking.. What kind of graphics card do you have? Have you checked requirements on the website? have you checked this website? www.modthesims2.com


----------



## Natazz

First post on here and I need MAJOR Help with my Sims 2.
When I bought the Sims 2 DVD edition I had NO problems what so ever with the installation and I also got the Glamour life and Family fun packs and they both installed fine.
I recently bought the Sims 2 Pets DVD edition, but when it came to installing it the computer just wasn't picking up the disc, So I un-installed all of my Sims 2 games (therefore losing all my families/custom clothes ) But when I tried re-installing the Sims 2 the same problem occoured and now I dont have ANY Sims games on my computer



And help would be MOST appreciated
xxx


----------



## Lord Charidarn

I am having a problem where I have successfully installed Sims 2 (an actual copy, not a burn or download) and the game installed correctly.

However, when I try to load the game, it goes to the 'Sims 2' box (in the center of the screen), then the box disappears, the DVD drive goes quiet, and the gam does not start up. It also shows an error report. I have uninstalled and re-installed the game, and it still happens. I have not downloaded any expansions or updates, is there anything I can do?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

sometimes that gets fixed when you restart your computer.. Or deleting group.cache.  If that doesn't work, see here: www.modthesims2.com


----------



## ida1991

Okaay, so- i've installed the sims 2 without any problems at all, restarts the whole damn thing before opening the game, and then this error message comes up

AppName: sims2.exe AppVer: 1.0.0.932 ModName: ~df394b.tmp
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 0008e86b

And i must confes that im not smart enough to figure out what it means. I don't speak that kind of language ;b Soo.. a little help would be nice?


----------



## drsoda007

Nekochanpurr said:


> Um.. Sims 2 could be whats overheating your computer dear... If you stuff isn't up to specs (on a laptop, its probably not) it can be over thinking.. What kind of graphics card do you have? Have you checked requirements on the website? have you checked this website? www.modthesims2.com


I don't think you understand, it only happened when SIMS 2 was playing or loaded onto the computer not when LifeStories or any other game ONLY SIMS 2

WHAT DO I DO TO FIX THE OVERHEATING THING THEN............ALL YOUR TELLING ME IS THAT MY COMPUTER IS OVERHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How do I fix this problem?
I AM DESPRATE


----------



## drsoda007

drsoda007 said:


> I don't think you understand, it only happened when SIMS 2 was playing or loaded onto the computer not when LifeStories or any other game ONLY SIMS 2
> 
> WHAT DO I DO TO FIX THE OVERHEATING THING THEN............ALL YOUR TELLING ME IS THAT MY COMPUTER IS OVERHEATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How do I fix this problem?
> I AM DESPRATE


My mum reckons it is ridiculous to spend $$$MONEY$$$ on a fan for her computer please can SOMEBODY ANSWER THIS QUESTION NOT BEING ABLE TO PLAY SIMS 2 IS A NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:down::down:


----------



## drsoda007

Website that'll tell me my specs for free, possibly


----------



## Nekochanpurr

First off.. No one is going to help you when you are rude. I will give you one more chance.. Because i am nice. You have a laptop, right? Why don't you save money and buy a fan yourself for it? My sister had to get one when her computer (laptop) started hating Sims. Its not something you put in your computer, but rather, a fan you put under it and it is like a table under it. You can check your specs by going to the Run program and putting in dx diag i believe. I don't know a lot about computers, but i am telling you what i do know. Research is your friend.


----------



## blaza1141

i can't get disk four to work when i'm installing sims 2. my cd drive is messed so i have an exterior cd burner. disks 1-3 install fine but when it asks to insert disk four it won't read the cd. i tried cleaning it, and i can't see any scrathces on it or anything, help please


----------



## kittie01

Well i got my computer and i tried to download my game the sims 2 on it and it would stop of %63 percent and would say something about an error sound splash Why is that and how can i fix it plz help!!!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

kittie, i never had that error, but if you look back in the thread, i believe its been talked about before..


----------



## WCF

Hey guys, new to the forum and new to this game. 

I'm wondering if my computer will be able to run this game efficiently. I know a lot of people ask these sorts of questions, so I apologize for the redundancy. I just want to make sure my computer will run this game well before I buy it. I already know it fits the minimum requirements, but that doesn't always mean that the game is playable. I actually did play it for a short while on my other computer, but I have memories of lag being just ridiculous. I have:

AMD Sempron 2800+ Processor (1.6 GHz)
512MB RAM
NVidia GeForce 6100

I have enough space on my hard drive to fit the game in, and I don't mind having my settings on too low during the game. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nekochanpurr

To be honest, i would be shooting for 1 GB ram. Other than that.. Not sure. Sorry! I just know RAM will make it a bit less laggy for you..


----------



## kittie01

How do i go back to thread idk what to do im good with everything else on a computer but not no fixing error **** or stuff like that! so PLZ HELP!!!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

um.. Right under my post will be some numbers.. Go back pages from there by clicking on the numbers.. I don't know how far back it is..


----------



## Dragonfly94

This isn't really a "problem", but when they turn the TV on no visual is displayed. The screen goes black. You can still hear whats happening, just not see it. Any suggestions please?

EDIT: When I say "the screen goes black", I mean the Sim's TV screen, not my moniter. I can still see the actual game.

I miss KidzTube .


----------



## Cheesendmac

looks like you guys need a pc like mine


----------



## Cheesendmac

Dragonfly94 said:


> This isn't really a "problem", but when they turn the TV on no visual is displayed. The screen goes black. You can still hear whats happening, just not see it. Any suggestions please?
> 
> EDIT: When I say "the screen goes black", I mean the Sim's TV screen, not my moniter. I can still see the actual game.
> 
> I miss KidzTube .


Probaly ur game is missing some graphical textures for the tv


----------



## Dragonfly94

^I got it straight off the disc. No fiddling with files or anything. And if so, how do I fix it?


----------



## Cheesendmac

Install Or Copy Or paste method? And when did you get the disc


----------



## ToasterQueen

Hi, I've been having a problem with my Sims 2 game and I was wondering if anybody else has experienced this problem at all and if anyone could help me resolve it.

For the longest time I had been playing the original Sims 2 game and it had no problems what so ever. Then I had stopped playing the game for awhile, maybe a couple months or so and I also had my boyfriend install a bunch of ROMS for me to play (sega genesis, snes, etc), which all work perfectly.

Then one day I decided to get back into playing it, and it started up fine and all, but for some reason when I went to create a family and finished my family, it completely stopped responding while loading and I was forced to close the program in task manager. This happens every time and I'm not sure what to do. It will even sometimes stop responding when I reach step 6 in the process of making a character, but it doesn't run slow. My mom suggested that I didn't have enough RAM but I have more than she does and her laptop runs it fine (I use a laptop). Also, I recently got Double Deluxe, I downloaded that without any problems, but this same problem occurs. I have no idea why, and it seems to be the only problem I have. I'm not really good with computers and knowing how to solve these problems, is there a way to fix it?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dragonfly94

Cheesendmac said:


> Install Or Copy Or paste method? And when did you get the disc


Install. The disc is a few years old, I got it the year it came out, but that won't be the problem. It worked fine on my old computer, but my new computer has the black screen. Could it be my resolution? I have a moniter with a 20" screen, so that's 1680x1050 resolution with 32-bit, if any of that information helps.


----------



## SlyBoy

Hey guys, nice to meet you all!
I saw you guys are active and you really solve games problems and I would be very happy if you could solve mine too.
So my problem is that the sounds from Sims 2 University's instruments(guitar, bass, drums) are missing. When i put a character to play them the sounds is not there and damn I hate this very much cause it is one of the reasons I like Sims 
I know that on my computer those sounds worked some time ago but I don't get it why are not working anymore.
Things I tryed to solve it:
-reinstalled the WinXp
-reinstalled the audio drivers
-reinstalled the game in different order with the other expansions

I really don't know what else to do so if u guys can help me I thank you in advance.
Cheers


----------



## Nekochanpurr

do you have any downloads sly? sometimes things like hacks can mess with that.  i don't know too much about computers, but i remember how fustrated i was when my game started hating me..


----------



## SlyBoy

I have this problem for some time now and didn't have downloads when the problem first appeard.
I wish that a patch with some sound' fixes to be somewhere but I can't find anything about my problem...damn...
Thanks for your reply mate, if u have any other ideas I will gladly listen to them.
Regards,
Sly


----------



## tacoman359

Does anyone have any idea if an 8800GT will work with it The Sims 2?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Have you patched anyway sly? You should always patch your games to avoid bad things from happening.. I wish i could help you more!! Try www.modthesims2.com They have a TON of answers..

tacoman- the specs should be on EAs website. *^^*


----------



## ToasterQueen

So can anyone help me, please? Do you have any suggestions what so ever? I really wanna play my game normally again... Any help would be just fantastic. ;-;


----------



## tacoman359

Well the 8800GT isn't on the supported video cards list, but that doesn't mean it doesn't work. I'm just wondering if I'll be able to play while getting a decent fps.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

toasterqueen, That happened to me when my computer had just started overheating.. I needed a new power supply. Then again, after a while, it ended up shutting down all together. I'm sorry i can't be of anymore help. 
tacoman.. it might run, but it'll do a crappy job... If it runs for long. I know a lot of cards that aren't on the specs will end up making the walls and such blink red and white.. =/ Personally, if i hadn't bought the games yet, and didn't want to upgrade my computer.. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## ToasterQueen

Nekochanpurr said:


> toasterqueen, That happened to me when my computer had just started overheating.. I needed a new power supply. Then again, after a while, it ended up shutting down all together. I'm sorry i can't be of anymore help.
> tacoman.. it might run, but it'll do a crappy job... If it runs for long. I know a lot of cards that aren't on the specs will end up making the walls and such blink red and white.. =/ Personally, if i hadn't bought the games yet, and didn't want to upgrade my computer.. I wouldn't do it.


Mine has overheated before actually, but it hasn't for awhile... I see. Well, thanks anyway. Is it possible for all of my ROMS to affect it at all?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I am not sure, to be honest. They are SNES roms, right? I've had them on my computer, and it never affected my sims games.. But that doesn't mean too much. Computers are fickle creatures. Heh. Sorry i couldn't help more..


----------



## Dragonfly94

...so does anybody have a solution to my previous question...please...


----------



## sims_freak2008

When I Go On The Sims 2 Website And Log In With The Details I Registered With, It Says I'm Not Product Registered When I Know I Am!
What Should I Do?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

i dunno, i have that problem, too sim_freak..


----------



## beksta

OK. i've searched many forums to find a solution to my problem, thus none so far.
(my specs are in my profile)

"Failed to enumerate any DirectX 9 compatible graphics adapters in this system!"
- my graphics card is compatible
"Please make sure you have DirectX9 compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest manufacturers provided driver"
- i downgraded my laptop to XP from Vista, so i probably don't have the latest driver for it because Vista drivers don't run on XP.
Nvidia sends me to Asus, and Asus is a dead end because it only has Vista drivers for this laptop model, so i had to use drivers from an older model laptop.
But what i do have runs fine and doesn't affect any other games i play;
Age of empires 3, NFS Carbon, Team fortress 2, CS. etc.
- i have the latest DirectX9 as of march 2008

but even so, i don't see how this at all could affect the game, i ran sims 2 and its many exp/addons on a 1gb ram, p4 with geforce fx 5600.

my pc can run Team Fortress 2, smoothly with no glitches, Sims 2 is pretty old in comparison!

i'm not going to format, or reinstall all the addons/expansions again, because quite frankly i've wasted enough time on it.
i've tried everything from checking direct x settings, changing res bit depth, -w, compatibility mode, it's no cd patched. yeh, it just won't run beyond that error message.
i've seen many threads from 2004 with this issue, but how it still exists is beyond me.


----------



## beksta

BTW
if you are having a Sfx1.package error:
i had the same problem with trying to install Open for business and i figured this out.
if you have the missing file from the expansion packs -- not the addons
then i believe this should work for all:

WHAT YOU CAN DO:

1. Copy the files from your Sims 2 (whichever version)installation disk
- you can do this by opening up My computer and locating the disk drive the cd/dvd is on
- then right click the cd drive in My computer and go 'Explore'
- this opens up what the CD in your drive contains
- select all of the folders and files in the CD and copy it somewhere on your hard drive

2. Once that is done, you will have a copy of the installation files for that particular sims 2 version - (the one that has the error).
- now what you need to do is go into that folder and search for compressed.zip
- you will need a program like winzip or winrar to unpack it. i like winrar.
- install winrar - follow the wizard, and check the context menu options on the 2nd last screen of the install (i think).

3. Right click compressed.zip and go 'Extract to compressed\' 
or 
double click the file and it will load winrar - you will get a buy/trial pop up box, click close.
- click the Extract To button (2nd from the left)
- another box will come up asking you where you want to save the files to once it decompresses them, pick a location by clicking browse, then click ok.

-----While it decompresses the file, at the end of it, it will display an error report, of broken or missing archives: this tells you what needs to be replaced. - make a note of it or leave it open so you can refer back to it.

4. Unpacking the file might take a few minutes, depending on how big it is and ur CPU speed. but it takes *alot* longer when it compresses.
- Now you have a list of files, all of these files were packaged in 'compressed.zip'
what you need to find is TSData > Res > Sound
Leave this window open.

5. Open up my computer from a different window, and find where you saved your sims 2 games, this could be either ALL on your C:\ or if you clicked advanced settings then it would be where you saved it there.

What you need to do is find an expansion pack (the latest one) or try the original sims 2 if you don't have any others.
- Find your Sims 2 xxxxx folder (working version) and navigate to these folders TSData > Res > Sound
- What you will find here are fresh sound files that aren't corrupt - because they have been installed already.
- Copy whatever file is missing from the other expansion you are trying to install, this is typically Sfx1.package or/and Voice6.package etc etc.
*if you are unsure, check back to the error report from Winrar

6. Now go back to \Compressed\ folder and paste the files you just copied from \The Sims 2\TSData\Res\Sound to \Compressed\TSData\Res\Sound
--*replace files: yes*

7. Now you have basically fixed up your install.
- Go back to the directory where your 'Compressed' folder is, right click it and go "Add to Archive".
***if your compressed folder is in the same directory as compressed.zip - it will overwrite that.

- This brings up the Winrar dialog box 'Archive name and parameters'
Archive Name: compressed.rar
directly below this you will see a 'Profiles' button, and directly below that you will see: 
*Archive Format: Click ZIP.* (When you change this archive name will be compressed.zip)
Update Mode: Add and replace files
click OK.

8. Now it will compress the file, this will take a while - be patient, should do something else while waiting, as in leaving the desk. 
*Winrar is a resource hog when it is compressing, and if you do something CPU strenuous, it will take even more time.
9. Once that is done, go back to the main directory of the installation /The Sims2 xxxx/
Click Autorun.exe

10. Install... and should run 

* if it comes up with the error again, you probably did it wrong!
* if it comes up with another error, then you need to replace those files with different versions, just locate where the file is - it will tell you. and find that in a folder already on your computer (if you have other expansion packs).
* i could probably upload some of these files if need be, but you should already have them!

AFTER (advanced user):
so you have the completed and successful install, what you can do is archive the entire installation - using winrar.
once it has compressed it as a RAR conversion method, u can replace the .rar extension to ISO. = so u have example: thesims2_bonvoyage.rar to thesims2_bonvoyage.iso
then you have an image file of that installation, and you can then use that in daemon tools or alcohol 120 --- or just burn it in its entirety on a DVD - but the errors can happen again.. just be aware of the unreliability :/

anyways, hopefully this helps anyone in this mess out !


----------



## sims_freak2008

Please help!
I've just purchased The Sims 2: Freetime.
I've installed it correctly but when I go into the Neighbourhood it flashes Black and Pink.
When I try to create a family it flashes Red and Black.
When I go into a current house, it flashes Red and Black.
Anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Sounds like your graphics card isn't good enough to handle the game to me..


----------



## lwells10

I've just installed Free Time and Seasons. Everything went great with the download and install. I go to play the game and it starts up fine, starts playing fine but about 5 to 10 minutes into it I get a blue screen with the hour glass as the cursor. Then the game will come back but my Sims are transparent as well as anything that they use. I've downloaded any patches that were available but was told that I have the latest version of everything.


----------



## chelbell

Ive had the sims 2 on my computer b4 and i unistalled it last week now i want it re-install it and eveything goes fine until i put in the thrid disk and it gets to 49% and then wont install anymore how do i make the sims work agen ?


----------



## wellashley

Hi, I've had the sims 2 since it came out and since then I've gotten University and Pets. I never had problems playing until yesterday, when I made a family, put them into a house, bought them furniture and went into live mode. A few minutes into it, an error came up saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate." or something along those lines. Now, every time I try to play, I last about one minute in live mode until it happens again. Help me?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Wellashley, have you tried restarting your computer, or deleting group.cache? Thats what i did when it happened to me..


----------



## daniegirl

after i went to registered Sims 2 sites to download some new objects. "and i successfully downloaded and extracted them to my game" everytime i went to play it would freeze up and the main loading screen the one that just says "The Sims 2 Deluxe" it was still playing the music correctly but i lkept it on that screen for about 20 mins... and it was still there i did ctrl alt delete and it said it was not responding.

I have a brand new top of the line gaming coputer so i don't understand what the problem is not to mention I've downloaded many things before and it never had any problems...

Plz help me


----------



## Lorus

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but this thread is too long to search every post.

I am having a problem with putting walls up in a house I am making. I have not had this problem with previous houses I have made. I can get two walls to sit up on the foundation, but anything else I try, including inside the house/foundation rather than on the outside edge, makes the wall against the ground, so the two sets of walls are different heights. I also seem to be unable to connect other walls to the walls on the foundation, though this is perhaps because they are on different levels.

I have a legal version of the Sims 2 and am using the CD. I have the expansion packs Nightlife and Freetime.


----------



## mollyannasick

Everytime i create a family, and then go to save it to play it in the game, it freezes. And a lot of other random times does my game freeze when i try to click on stuff. like it says its loading, but its really not, because the window says "not responding".
I have Windows Vista,
and i'm on a laptop.
these games worked before on my old laptop,
but not on my newer one.
help?


----------



## masamune045000

i have all of the sims 2 games installed and patched.
but after i get done playing i get alot of "app errors" and "audio errors" in the error logs how can i fix this?
(i have nvidia 6150 le) (and 1.25 gb ram)
(my OS is Vista home basic)


----------



## hellandbliss

hi all, i've just joined the forum. My problem with the sims 2 is that it all installs fine and when i go to create a sim it just stops working as if its froze and so i try to end the task and it says its not responding so i end it, sometimes i just have to manully turn the laptop of at the buttom coz i can't end it as it wont let me. I have tried to play with a family already made and when it starts to load the family to go to the house it just freezes to! I have seen other people have this problem on here but no replies to them so this is why i am asking, has anyone sorted the problem or can anyone please help? I have a phillips freevents laptop with a chipset family graphics card thing and i just wanna play the game! lol please help!


----------



## hellandbliss

so sorry all i put times 2 when i meant the sims 2! so sorry!


----------



## Lorus

For other people who had my problem a few posts above, the problem was I was using stage foundation instead of regular foundation.

For the folks having freezing troubles on laptops, I suspect the graphics card is the trouble. The first post in this thread addresses such problems: *http://forums.techguy.org/2042910-post1.html
*Laptops are known for having trouble running games, mainly because of the graphics card. Graphics cards tend to be large, especially for good ones, making it difficult to fit them into laptops. Even with Molly, if she wasn't paying attention to what kind of card her new one has, might have even got a worse card than her old one had, especially since most laptops have integrated graphics.

I run the Sims 2 with little trouble on my laptop with the default settings, with a low-end Radeon card, the XPRESS 200M (2GB RAM, 1.6Ghz AMD dual-core processor). The card is generally the only reason I will be unable to run a game or have trouble doing so. Even so, when I was shopping for laptops a year and a half ago even a card like mine was hard to find in a pre-made laptop.

Here is a comparison list of some cards: http://www.bethsoft.com/bgsforums/index.php?showtopic=797401

The game that was posted for, Oblivion, my computer will barely run at the lowest settings because of the card, in other areas my computer is past not only minimum, but recommended specs.

Masamune, I'm not sure if your card will give you any troubles, it is quite low end but doesn't seem much worse than mine. What I definitely think is causing trouble is your RAM, while recommended RAM is half a gig for the Sims 2, Vista tends to need significantly more RAM. My understanding is that it will barely run on 1GB of RAM and at least 2GB is recommended; you'll scarcely see computers with Vista with less than 2GB being sold today. Fortunately, RAM is pretty cheap and easy to upgrade, so I'd just throw another gig or so in.


----------



## hellandbliss

hi, thanks for the reply, so do you think i should just get more ram? Mines a 2gb ram at the mo. How much more do you think i should get?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

wow, 2 gb should be more than enough.. I would suspect either the graphics card (if you have later expansions especially), or an over heating issue. Do you have any sort of fan you can put under your laptop? I know that lets my sis play on hers, and she def doesn't have 2 gigs..


----------



## kingmz

I recently bought The Sims 2 and it has this error message when I try to download it, " A problem occurred trying to transfer the file TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package from the media. Then it asks me if I want to retry to copy the file or end the installation , but when I try to retry the same error message occurs, what can my problem be?


----------



## Darkst4r

Wow there sure are alot of problems with this game it seems ! Keeping this thread up to date must be a full time job !
My question isnt so much a problem as an inquiry.
Ive been playing the sims 2 for around a week now and am considering getting some expansion packs (free time , Bon voyage etc) but im wondering how exactly they work/affect the original game.
Will they be just like sims 2 but with different options and neighbourhoods or do these packs use the existing installed components to run a totally separate game ?


----------



## The_Patient

*Q:*well i created my family and i pick a house to live in. when i click on it, it stays on that screen and my family just wanders around floating then it starts freezing. its weird please help


----------



## highflier

Hi everyone,

I have a problem that seems to be fairly common from reading several forums, but I can't find a solution.

During the loading screen after creating a family, the game locks up.

I have University, Nightlife, Open for Business and Pets installed. I don't think it's a problem with my system specs (Vista, 1.8GHz, 2 Gigs, Intel Mobile X3100...more details needed just ask), as the game used to run absolutely perfectly until recently when this problem began. I can't think of anything that I changed/installed which may have instigated this. Any ideas as to what might be causing it and how to solve it?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## InternetSurfer

Darkst4r said:


> Wow there sure are alot of problems with this game it seems ! Keeping this thread up to date must be a full time job !
> My question isnt so much a problem as an inquiry.
> Ive been playing the sims 2 for around a week now and am considering getting some expansion packs (free time , Bon voyage etc) but im wondering how exactly they work/affect the original game.
> Will they be just like sims 2 but with different options and neighbourhoods or do these packs use the existing installed components to run a totally separate game ?


It'll be the former. They are basically just add-ons to your game. I haven't heard of an expansion pack that runs separately from the original game.


----------



## InternetSurfer

kingmz said:


> I recently bought The Sims 2 and it has this error message when I try to download it, " A problem occurred trying to transfer the file TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims08.package from the media. Then it asks me if I want to retry to copy the file or end the installation , but when I try to retry the same error message occurs, what can my problem be?


This is EA's response to the problem, hope it helps.

Here are some tips to help get past the CD ROM trouble you are having. Please try these one at a time, and then try loading the game after each step. If the same issue (or an additional issue) occurs, proceed to the next step.

There have been some known issues with CD ROMs reading Safedisk Correctly for Windows XP. You can try this Safedisk Patch and it should resolve your issue:

http://www.macrovision.com/solutions/software/fix.php3

Install the downloaded file, then restart your computer. If you have another CD rom/DVD/CD-RW Drive on your computer, I'd recommend trying to run it from there. If you have any Virtual CD rom drives running, such as "Daemon Tools" or "Phantom CD", these will need to be disabled. These programs will emulate a CD rom drive and will confuse the game because it will look to this drive instead of your physical CD rom drive.

If you're having trouble with the Installation of the game, you could also try copying the contents of the disk into a folder on your hard drive and try installing from there.

· Insert the CD into the CD rom.
· Exit the startup menu when it comes up.
· Double click "My Computer"
· Right click on the CD-ROM drive with the game CD in it and select "Explore".
· Hold the "CTRL" key and then hit "A". That should select all the files.
· Hold "CTRL" and hit "C". This will not look like it does much, but it's preparing to copy the files.
· Close that folder and go to your desktop.
· Right click on any blank space, and Select "New", then "Folder".
· Name the folder "Game files".
· Double click the folder we just created, and hit "CTRL" and "V". This will begin coping the files from the CD.

If the game has more then one CD rom disk, create separate folders for each CD. Once it's complete, remove the CD from your CD rom drive, and double click the setup.exe from the first folder you created.

If these steps fail, see if you can try to install the disk on another computer to verify the integrity of the disk itself. If setup fails on another system, or you do not have access to another system to try this on, you will want to contact our Warranty department for a replacement disk.


----------



## oddshoe

Alright I have double deluxe,university and seasons.I bought the game when it first came out with the double deluxe and had a whole bunch of showers,tubs etc.I had to reformat my computer and when I re-installed all of it it was gone.I added university and seasons and it seems like im losing content everytime i add an expansion.I have asked this question on other sites and everyone keeps telling me the same thing.That I have lost my custom content.I have never downloaded anything off any site except the patches that i was supposed to.I dont have any custom content.Why am I losing items when I re-installed the game?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Juxtapose

I have been happily playing Sims since the original game was released, and have not really gotten any problems until now. The computer I am using is fairly new (less than a year old) and I cannot for the life of me get Sims 2 to run! It seems that this is a problem experienced by more then just me. I can install the game perfectly, it all runs great. But as soon as I try to launch the game, an error message pops up saying that the correct cd needs to be put into the drive before it will work. I must mention that I am currently using Virtual Daemon, a program that copies the original CDs and keeps them on file. so you never have to use the real CD ever again. I've never had a problem with VD either. So can anyone point me to a possible solution? Also, no patches currently on release have worked either.


----------



## ktdon125

Hi, I'm new to this site and I've been having problems with my sims 2 game that I got this past christmas. Here is my computer information: 

OS Name Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
System Manufacturer eMachines, Inc.
System Model L7VMM2
System Type X86-based PC
Processor x86 Family 6 Model 8 Stepping 1 AuthenticAMD ~1995 Mhz
Total Physical Memory 768.00 MB
Available Physical Memory 168.88 MB
Total Virtual Memory 2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory 1.96 GB

Graphics Card Manufacturer Powered by ATI 
Graphics Chipset RADEON 7500 SERIES 
BIOS Part Number ATI MOBILITY/RADEON 7500 
Memory Size 64 MB 
Memory Type DDR SGRAM / SDRAM 

I upgraded my video card to Radeon 7500 because I was having problems with the graphics. That problem is fixed but everytime I try to add furniture to the houses, after building them and while moving sims in, the game freezes and the screen turns black for a couple of seconds and my display resolution changes and my game stops working. After that a message comes up and says that there was an accelerating problem. The acceleration occurred because my video card stopped responding. I turned down the acceleration and I still have a problem. I think it may be my video card but I'm not sure. I've been trying to fix it but I don't know what else to do. The game works fine until I add furniture. Can you help me? Thanks!!


----------



## kardogatokan

I play the Sims 2 and it works perfectly fine, however, the longer i stay on the game for example an hour this error window pops out. This window contains the igfx error which says "Display driver igfx has stopped responding and has successfully recovered"... I have Windows XP Professional
512 RAM Intel Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80 GHz... HELP PLEASE!


----------



## ArizGirl

I just got The Sims 2 Double Deluxe on Tuesday night, it's my first PC game. I have an HP Pavilion dv5218nr that I bought in August 2006. I'm not sure how to get the info on the sound/video card

I installed and played the game and everything has been working great except one thing. When I quit the game and I get the disk out of my drive, my computer will get a blue screen and then it'll restart itself. After it's done starting up and everything, it'll have a thng for me to send an error report and I do, then it'll take me to the Microsoft Page saying that it's a device driver error. 

Is there anything I can do to fix that? And am I hurting my laptop every time I play the game since it gives the blue screen? I'm kind of afraid to play the game since my laptop has never acted like that before. It still acts fine except for when I'm ready to eject the disk.

Thanks in advance for any help anybody can give me.


----------



## lasporty1612

I can get my Sims 2 (double deluxe) to work fine but two of my sims would not listen they remain still even when they are fully green. THe other two sims work fine. Any Help?


----------



## StarMaysono

Hello,

I've been having trouble trying to install The Sims 2 University Expansion. My problem starts when it gets down to about 78% and is on the files: TSData\control\control1.dat
Now.. Once it gets to about there i get an error telling me this:
'Electronic Arts AutoRun experienced a problem and has to shut down. We're sorry for this inconvenience.'
After that it shuts down the install process and it does this even after trying many methods that supposedly work.

Now to give more detail on the situation, I installed the Sims 2, I had the same error, but I was able to get it to work fine after doing the My Computer/explore/ CD Drive where I have the game. 

Before you ask, yes I did try this with University, but it did not work, and it continues to not work...
Any answers?


----------



## Flyingmunkie

your biggest problem is that its the sims....


----------



## wesikens

my computer is way above the specs but whenever i click on an object the dialog box dissapears


----------



## sims10123

Sims Help! 
Okay so I try installing the Sims 2, & It will proceed to about 51% & then it will say error installing or something like that, & then it will say retry? or cancel installation? & I'll hit retry, & then the percent will go up to about 54%...
Anyone know the problem to this? 
If so, please message or reply back.
Thanks =]


----------



## confusedwithprob

freakgrrll said:


> I recently bought the Sims 2 Deluxe. It plays fine, and isn't slow. Except it always freezes up whenever I try to create a Sim. I can get into the Create a Family just fine, and can create the Sim. But whenever I accept the family, that's when it freezes.
> Everything else runs completely fine though. I've tested it multiple times and always have the same result. I've even un-installed and re-installed the game. I'm at a total loss as to why it doesn't work.
> Help please?


Hi im having the exact same prob. did u find out why it was doing that for u? would like any advice that u have please?


----------



## tinkz89

Hey,

I'm having trouble installing the Sims2 on my pc.. Everytime i try and run the auto run.. it comes up with *'Electronic Arts AutoRun has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.'* I read on one of the posts i read that they dragged it from the CD to their desktop and installed it there.. but i had no luck... same error..

As far as i know i reach the requirements for installing The Sims 2 as I have had the game installed on my pc before, which is why i cant understand why it wont install now.. And it installs on my cousins laptop without any problems

Help please!

Hannah C.

PS. Dont know ALOT about pc's so keep the help to basic levels please lols ))) thx!!


----------



## xjemerel

sims10123 said:


> Sims Help!
> Okay so I try installing the Sims 2, & It will proceed to about 51% & then it will say error installing or something like that, & then it will say retry? or cancel installation? & I'll hit retry, & then the percent will go up to about 54%...
> Anyone know the problem to this?
> If so, please message or reply back.
> Thanks =]


Hi I am having about the same problem,
I bought the sims 2 and it worked perfectly. 
But then I had a virus and everything was deleted. 
I wanted to install it again but at 79% it says this:
exactly the same as in Junior Member's message.
So my problem is cd 4, I know there do is a scratch on it..
But i have that on a lot of cd's.
And I tried to burn it on another cd but that didn't help either..
I bought it about 2 years ago so i cant change it anymore..While I really love this game..

I know long story-_-' I am trying to give you alot of info so hopefully you could give me better info^^.
but could anyone PLEASE help me!


----------



## candymountain11

Q: I was playing as the Broke family (in Pleasantview) and everything was fine. But then, all of a sudden, (after X'ing out an action) the mom stopped doing anything I told her to do. Now she just stands in front of the baby's crib and looks bored or pissed off or something. She doesn't even respond to the fact that she's starving and exhausted and needs a bath. So now she's dying and the baby's dying because nobody else can get to it to feed or change or bathe it, seeing as how she's in the way. What happened and how can I fix it?


----------



## Wonder-Downunder

candymountain11 said:


> Q: I was playing as the Broke family (in Pleasantview) and everything was fine. But then, all of a sudden, (after X'ing out an action) the mom stopped doing anything I told her to do. Now she just stands in front of the baby's crib and looks bored or pissed off or something. She doesn't even respond to the fact that she's starving and exhausted and needs a bath. So now she's dying and the baby's dying because nobody else can get to it to feed or change or bathe it, seeing as how she's in the way. What happened and how can I fix it?


Delete the Mom dont save exit to neighbourhood the renter lot should be back to normal


----------



## JuniSama

I Bought the sims 2 double deluxe and installed it with no problems at all. But whenever i finish creating a family and tell how they're related it always takes me to the screen where it says the families name and the family but it will load on and on or it will make the mouse disepear. (SP?)((not very good with spelling)) Then i go to the task manager it says that it is not responding.This happens everytime i have tried. I have tried reinstalling,sims 2 tech support, and more things. Do you know my problem?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

JuniSama said:


> I Bought the sims 2 double deluxe and installed it with no problems at all. But whenever i finish creating a family and tell how they're related it always takes me to the screen where it says the families name and the family but it will load on and on or it will make the mouse disepear. (SP?)((not very good with spelling)) Then i go to the task manager it says that it is not responding.This happens everytime i have tried. I have tried reinstalling,sims 2 tech support, and more things. Do you know my problem?


I think the lot is corrupted. I think your best bet is to try and move the family out of that house and try another.. Hopefully its just the house!! I'm sorry, that glitch stinks.


----------



## JuniSama

I never even got a family to move in to a house. It wont let me create a family every time I finish the family but after you create them and and they get there picture taken it will nevre stop loading


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Oh, well crap! I'm sorry hun, i got up wayyyyy too early this morning. >.<

I'm not sure what to tell you... I've never had it that extensive before.  Good luck though!

Oh! Did you try Modthesims2.com ? http://sumomo.modthesims2.com/wiki.php?title=Game_Help


----------



## candymountain11

Wonder-Downunder said:


> Delete the Mom dont save exit to neighbourhood the renter lot should be back to normal


But how do I delete the mom without deleting the entire family?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Control ALT DELETE then put in move_objects on
Proceed to grab the mom, then press delete.
click Control ALT Delete again, type in move_objects off

 Save, exit, and re-enter the lot.


----------



## veggiechic15

I love this game. And other than it's a little slow, everything works. But when I go to put furniture in a house, it will show the "fist" as if it's holding an item, but there is nothing there. And when I try to pick up or move an item, it does the same thing. Please help or I'll be stuck with playing the pre-made houses forever!


----------



## Quarter Queen

Alright, so my problem is that my sky and the water on beach lots, beach hotel lots, etc beaches, is WHITE. The lakes and ponds are the proper colors. But my sky and beach-water is white. 
It's very annoying. Since the sky is also white and always has been, I'm assuming it's not just a problem with BV. Has this happened to anyone else? Can anyone suggest any solutions? 
Thanks.


----------



## candymountain11

Nekochanpurr said:


> Control ALT DELETE then put in move_objects on
> Proceed to grab the mom, then press delete.
> click Control ALT Delete again, type in move_objects off
> 
> Save, exit, and re-enter the lot.


umm...it doesn't work 

I tried pressing control alt delete, but nothing happened. Maybe that only works on PCs (my laptop is a mac). I don't know why that would make a difference, though.

Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Oh.. Hmm... i dunno if its the same in macs. Are you sure you pressed it all at once?

OH its because i'm retarded. Sorry. >.< Its CTRL+shift+C Sorry about the confusion..


----------



## elise7891

hello. i'm not sure if you mentioned this is any of the paragraphs above, but does the sims 2 work well with windows vista? i noticed you didnt type that above for the operating systems but i wasnt sure if you just left it out since its the newest version of windows? im not sure. but i installed my game, everything loads and it says launch now, so i press yes and then it tells me i have the incorrect disc in. i noticed you mentioned something about downloaded versions, but this also happens with 'the sims superstar', an older game im not sure how old, but that game is NOT a downloaded version. im not really sure why it does that because my original sims, the sims 1, works perfectly fine on my sony vaio laptop with windows vista. if you can get back to me please asap id appreciate it. thank you.


----------



## bsting

I have a very weird problem with the sims 2 i dont think anyone can solve. I installed it and it works just fine running fast, only problem is when i get a sim to do something i.e make food it brings up the options and gives you only about half a second to choose one and no more, its annoying because i cant get anything done and yet the game is running just fine. If anyone knows why it is doing this please email me

[email protected]

thankyou


----------



## mollyannasick

This is the stuff about my computer.
Processor: Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2370 @ 1.73GHz
Memory: 2.00 GB (my ram)
My C: drive has 136 GB and 89.2 GB free, because I only have the Sims2 normal one and the Sims2 Seasons.
My D: drive has 5.66 GB free of 9.76GB.
My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1525.
System type: 32-bit operating system.
And i have Windows Vista Home Premium.
but idk where to find where to see what my graphics card is...
i have vista, so can someone direct me to it?


----------



## lupusaeth

Q: I've just installed Sims 2 Deluxe version and my screen was completely graphically corrupted. I reinstalled the whole thing and now it keeps freezing after the EA logo appears on the screen. My graphics card is NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE and I've already updated it. The Sims 2 used to work on my computer fine and I don't understand why it doesn't now. Is the new update of my graphics card not compatible with the Sims 2 and is there any way to rectify this whole situation?

quick edit: When I attempt to go into the character creation screen the game crashes after an error message. I installed some custom content earlier: is this what's causing the problem? If so, how do I get rid of it as the download folder that it is supposed to be in doesn't appear to exist.


----------



## davy.blitzkrieg

I've installed sims to successfully on my vista notebook (all the files are there), but every time I try to start the game, it says I have the wrong disc is inserted. I made sure disc 1 was in the drive, but still, it said the wrong disc is inserted. Is there a patch or something that I should look for or is this another problem?


----------



## LeBronK23

Windows Vista Build 6000
Sony VGN-NR110E
Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2310 ~1.5GHz
1 GB RAM
DirectX 10
Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family 256 MB
Sims 2 (no EP)

A friend of mine loaned me his copy of Sims 2 for a month while she's away, and it's been working for 3 weeks, and suddenly I want to play this morning and nothing shows up when I start the program; no error message or that white screen with the Sims 2 logo. Task manager doesn't show any sign of a sims2 process. The DVD drive seems to be working but stops after a few seconds, and running the program as an administrator doesn't do anything to help as well.

The only thing that i've done to my computer between today and the ladt time i played the sims 2 was leave my computer off...


----------



## <3..Immie..<3

Hey, 
I've used sims 2 for a while now and all of a sudden it wont let me create a family. it will load and then go back on to the neighbourhood. How do i fix that i've tried deleting some of the expansions packs, but that didn't work.. Any ideas???

x


----------



## mainepeanut

droogiefret said:


> Yes. This is exactly my problem too - I don't know whether to be pleased to find a fellow sufferer or cry with frustration at the day I've spent trying to get this game loaded. I have a Radeon 9000 on HP Pavilion 2.53 GHz, Windows XP and RAM and Disk space OK. ... we could be twins. Reloading Direct X doesn't work (either from disk or Microsoft site). '-w' toggle makes no difference, neither does updating drivers (now 6.14.10.6497 30/11/04). If you find a fix please post here and I'll do the same.
> - droogie


I had this same problem and got no straight answers from EA Tech Support. I tried a little experiment. I'm not sure why it worked, but it did. I created a new neighborhood, then the red and black flashing stopped in the other ones. Like I said, I'm not sure why. I'm running Vista 32-bit with service pack 1 and an updated video card.


----------



## <3..Immie..<3

Hey, yeh i tried the EA techincal group.. but they didnt give me an answer... and what they did say, didnt help!

I was thinking... maybe if you uninstalled all your sims and expansion packs then re-loaded them on it might solve it?? i am going to try that i just need to buy sims2 as i borrowed my m8s last time..


----------



## mainepeanut

Don't bother to uninstall and reinstall all of the games and take a chance of losing what you have played so far. Honestly, it won't help. I've done it several times with the same results. I had Sims2 only installed and got the red and black flashing background when the neighboorhoods loaded. So, I took a chance and created a new neighborhood. This solved the problem until I installed the two expansion packs I have (Business and Pets). After installing them, the neighborhoods flashed red and black again. I installed the patch for Pets and that didn't work, so I tried this:

1. Right click on the game icon and choose properties
2. Click on the Compatibility tab
3. If there is a checkmark in the box next to "Run this program in compatibility mode for..." and Windows XP is chosen, uncheck the box. 
4. In the box under "Privilege Level" next to "Run this program as an administrator" click the box so it can be run as an administrator.

I don't know why this worked, but it did. I find the game is running a bit choppy now, but it is better than red and black flashing neighborhoods.

Good luck.


----------



## mainepeanut

Go to the EA website and install the CD or DVD patch for Sims2 or the Expansion pack you are using.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

If you get flashing red or black, that usually means either your graphics card isn't good enough, or that something maybe wrong with it.. Sorry for the bad news!! I'm not saying for sure, but you might want to check specs and/or take it somewhere to check it!


----------



## CarrieLynn13

I have Sims 2, Pets, Seasons, and Glamour Stuff. Once in a while, for no apparent reason, with no pattern, my game freezes. I have to hold down the power button to shut down the computer. The computer 'usually' starts up again just fine, as does the game. Some days I have no problems at all, even after playing for several hours. The freeze doesn't happen very often, maybe once a week (and I play a LOT). I would like to know if there is anyway to keep the game from freezing up the computer. Also, my boyfriend (who owns said computer) tells me that the reason I have problems is related to the fact that I use some cheats (move objects, control pets, etc.). Is there any truth to this at all? Thanks much for any advice/help.

Here are my computer stats (to my knowledge):
Microsoft Windows XP
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60GHz
2.59 GHz, 2.25 GB of RAM
NVIDIA GeForce RV 5200
128 MB memory; 201 GB free hard drive space


----------



## Blondii3

Well Everything was fine with my game i was playing and then i decided to go and download some stuff for my game (clothes,lots..and more..) ..I doo it all the time but everything is usaly alright.. But this time when I tried to go back to my game it would'nt open again .. Like it would go until the loading then turn black and shut down  ,, I tried everything ,I restarded my computer , I ran a norton antivirus on the game and that files the i downloaded , but there was no probleme. I really dont know what to do . So if someone knows what i can do to fixe this please let me know how to as soon as possible !
THANK YOU !


----------



## Iluvthesims

My aunt just gave me a new sims 2 holiday edition. I got through the installation fine. I put the first disk back in, and clicked to start it. It was loading for a second, then it just pulled up a red circle with an x inside. I have re-installed it several times. I do have the sims 1 still downloaded on my computer, but i have taken it off and tried it and it still didnt work.  It wont even start or anything, i dont know what to do.


----------



## villarose17

I have been running into Sims 2 problems when it comes to creating a family. I can at times get to the blue loading screen with all of the family members but then it stops responding and i can only play family's that are made by EA. Also at times my game will show a black screen on the houses that i have created in a custom neighborhood. Again, this does not happen all of the time. I have a fairly new computer. I think what the problem could be is my family chipsey 965 series by Intel. Now my question is like i asked Sims 2 support which they didn't tell me after asking them twice is which one can i upgrade from/download. They just don't tell me! Or it may be the processor. Please help me! I just want to PLAY!!!


----------



## Ainsley143

LeBronK23 said:


> Windows Vista Build 6000
> Sony VGN-NR110E
> Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2310 ~1.5GHz
> 1 GB RAM
> DirectX 10
> Mobile Intel 965 Express Chipset Family 256 MB
> Sims 2 (no EP)
> 
> A friend of mine loaned me his copy of Sims 2 for a month while she's away, and it's been working for 3 weeks, and suddenly I want to play this morning and nothing shows up when I start the program; no error message or that white screen with the Sims 2 logo. Task manager doesn't show any sign of a sims2 process. The DVD drive seems to be working but stops after a few seconds, and running the program as an administrator doesn't do anything to help as well.
> 
> The only thing that i've done to my computer between today and the ladt time i played the sims 2 was leave my computer off...


This has happened to me so many times. Although I am running Windows XP and not Vista, the way to fix it should basically be the same. The only thing different is that I can't tell you exact paths for files because mine are different. 
1st you need to go to your "My Documents" folder, for me this is located at "C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\My Documents" 
Now, there should be a folder in there named "EA Games", open it and you should have another folder called "Sims 2", open that folder also.
Inside this folder you should see lots of folders and four files. You need to DELETE two of these files. Only delete the ones named "Accessory.cache" and "Groups.cache". Don't worry, deleting these files will not harm your game, they are recreated fresh when you run the Sims 2. I hope that helps, if not then let me know, I may be able to help more.


----------



## villarose17

Ok i found the Cache file and deleted it but can't find the other one. Do you know where it could possibly be? Also all of the houses work fine now except for one... which i can't figure out why? It has the same stuff and everything. Thank you for helping me! 1 step closer to hopefully fixing this problem for once and all.


----------



## villarose17

Sorry meant to say Groups.


----------



## brhsoccer14

I have recently built my own computer built pretty much for gaming... Recently returned my 8800GTS Vid Card since it was DOA and am temporarily using a 7900 series vid card... have 320GB Harddrive, 2.8 GHZ Processor, 2GB RAM, etc. well over the amount needed to play games such as SIMS2...
Anyway, Sims 2 and other games are playing for about 10 minutes and then eventually start to slow and then freeze momentarily and then resume playing... eventually this leads to longer freezing and slower play...
My temo for my Vid Card is at 60 degrees Celcius, but friends are saying that that shouldn't be the problem although 60 degrees is too hot... what do i do?


----------



## floggedsomemolly

Question: I have the Sims 2 installed with a bunch of expansion packs etc and when i go into a lot and try to click on an object to make my sims do something - anything, the little pop up select an action thing just disappears and doesnt let me select an action. So, basically, i can load the sims just fine but I cant select any actions so i can't do anything in the game except build stuff. This has happened before and a friend managed to fix it but we had to uninstall everything and I don't want to do that again. Also, neither of us can remember how we did it.


----------



## phoenix_risin

> Question: I have the Sims 2 installed with a bunch of expansion packs etc and when i go into a lot and try to click on an object to make my sims do something - anything, the little pop up select an action thing just disappears and doesnt let me select an action. So, basically, i can load the sims just fine but I cant select any actions so i can't do anything in the game except build stuff. This has happened before and a friend managed to fix it but we had to uninstall everything and I don't want to do that again. Also, neither of us can remember how we did it.


Do you have any custom content or mods installed? Did you possibly install a lot that your may have downloaded that possibly came with a hack?

This sounds like a conflicting mod issue or a bad download.

if you cut and paste your Downloads folder to desktop and it no longer happens you know it is something in your downloads.
If this is the case you can scan with Clean Installer (available at MTS2) You can also do the 50/50 which means you remove all and add back in a little at a time until you find the issue.

Good Luck


----------



## BB06

CarrieLynn13 said:


> I have Sims 2, Pets, Seasons, and Glamour Stuff. Once in a while, for no apparent reason, with no pattern, my game freezes. I have to hold down the power button to shut down the computer. The computer 'usually' starts up again just fine, as does the game. Some days I have no problems at all, even after playing for several hours. The freeze doesn't happen very often, maybe once a week (and I play a LOT). I would like to know if there is anyway to keep the game from freezing up the computer. Also, my boyfriend (who owns said computer) tells me that the reason I have problems is related to the fact that I use some cheats (move objects, control pets, etc.). Is there any truth to this at all? Thanks much for any advice/help.
> 
> Here are my computer stats (to my knowledge):
> Microsoft Windows XP
> Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.60GHz
> 2.59 GHz, 2.25 GB of RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce RV 5200
> 128 MB memory; 201 GB free hard drive space


I think you might want to get a newer graphic card. If you want to stick with NVIDIA try getting a geforce 6200 or greater. Also upgrade your RAM to about 512MB.


----------



## BB06

floggedsomemolly said:


> Question: I have the Sims 2 installed with a bunch of expansion packs etc and when i go into a lot and try to click on an object to make my sims do something - anything, the little pop up select an action thing just disappears and doesnt let me select an action. So, basically, i can load the sims just fine but I cant select any actions so i can't do anything in the game except build stuff. This has happened before and a friend managed to fix it but we had to uninstall everything and I don't want to do that again. Also, neither of us can remember how we did it.


If you have custom content google Modthesims2 and download their sims 2 cleaner to help figure out what's causing the problem.


----------



## CarrieLynn13

> I think you might want to get a newer graphic card. If you want to stick with NVIDIA try getting a geforce 6200 or greater. Also upgrade your RAM to about 512MB.


First, thank you for replying to me!  I would like to point out that I mentioned I have 2.25 GB of RAM (much more than 512 MB, if I'm not mistaken). However, I have a few more questions. Since at this time, I just cannot afford to put a $500+ graphics card into my computer, is there any other way to keep the game from freezing? Also, does it make sense that the freezing does not occur at any specific time? (i.e. it may happen one day after I play for a few hours, but it won't happen again for another week, even though I'm playing just as long, or longer, each time). I appreciate the help!

Oh, one more question! I downloaded some custom content from thesims2.com about a year or so ago, and a few weeks later, my game froze and it somehow fried the hard drive (I don't know/understand the specifics, but we had to get a whole new hard drive). Could that have been cause by something I downloaded? I like the custom content, but it's not worth the risk of killing the hard drive again. (BTW, I'm not the only one that uses this computer, I just happen to always be the one using it at the time of these problems).


----------



## mos20

I am looking to buy a laptop for my daughter but she wants to be able to play Sims 2 on it. I have found a good price on one but not sure it will run Sims OK. The specs are as follows:

Model Name Aspire 5315-100508Mi
Processor & Chipset Intel® Celeron M 540 (1.86GHz, 1MB Cache, 533MHz FSB, 64-bit capable)
Operating system Genuine Windows Vista Home Basic
LCD 15.4" WXGA high-brightness
Memory 512MB DDR2 667MHz (1 x 512MB) Expandable to 2GB
Storage 80GB SATA hard disk drive (5400rpm)
Storage bays DVD-Super Multi drive
I/O interfaces 1 x ExpressCard/54 slot
3 x USB 2.0 ports
1 x External display (VGA) port
1 x S-video/TV-out (NTSC/PAL) port1
1 x Headphone/speaker/line-out jack
1 x Microphone-in jack
1 x Ethernet (RJ-45) port
1 x Modem (RJ-11) port
1 x DC-in jack for AC adapter
Graphics Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 with up to 358MB of Intel®
Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0
(8 MB of dedicated DDR2 VRAM, up to 350 MB of dynamic system memory),
supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 9 and
DirectX® 10. Supports up to 2048 x 1536 external resolution @ 75Hz
Audio Dolby® certified surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers
Dolby® Digital Live audio enhancement featuring Dolby® Digital, Dolby® Digital
Live, Dolby® Pro Logic® II, Dolby® Digital Stereo Creator, Dolby® Headphone,
Dolby® Virtual Speaker technologies, Intel® High Definition audio support,
S/PDIF7 (Sony/Philips Digital Interface) support for digital speakers, MS-Sound
compatible, Built-in microphone
System Power Battery Type: 44.4 W 4000 mAh 6-cell Li-ion battery pack
Battery Life: Up to 3.0 -hour battery life with 8-cell battery**
AC Adapter: 3-pin 90W AC adapter
Software and Utilities Acer Empowering Technology (Acer eNet, ePower, eAudio, ePresentation,
eDataSecurity, eLock, eRecovery, eSettings Management), Acer Arcade
featuring Cinema, Video, Music, Acer HomeMedia, Acer Arcade Deluxe
featuring DV Wizard, VideoMagician, DVDivine, Acer HomeMedia, Acer Crystal
Eye, Acer GridVista, Acer Launch Manager, Acer PureZone
Acer Video Conference Manager, Adobe® Reader®, CyberLink®
PowerProducer®, Norton Internet Security, NTI CD-Maker, Microsoft®
Works 8.5 with Office Home and Student 2007 Trial

I know you probs dont need all that info, but hey the more the better. Will Sims 2 run OK on this or not! Please help!


----------



## brierley1410

I recently re-installed my Sims 2 game to my Compaq Presario M2000 laptop. It installed perfectly well and so after it installed, i clicked on the Sims 2 icon on my desktop with Disk 1 in so i could play on it. But it didn't load up the game, instead it said: You are running the wrong version of The Sims 2, please run T instead... ... Exact wording. And it says T as in the letter T. I have no idea what that means! Please can someone help. What is T? And what do i need to do to get the game up and running again? I need desperate help, i know nothing about computers apart from how to use them so when doing the description on what i need to do, please keep the instructions basic and clear. Thanks! 
My Sims 2 game has worked on this laptop before, yet i have deleted everything to do with Sims, EA or Maxis off my laptop and it keeps coming up with the above message. Thank you so much to anyone who can help me.


----------



## CoasterFreak

mos20 said:


> I am looking to buy a laptop for my daughter but she wants to be able to play Sims 2 on it. I have found a good price on one but not sure it will run Sims OK. The specs are as follows:
> 
> Model Name Aspire 5315-100508Mi
> Processor & Chipset Intel® Celeron M 540 (1.86GHz, 1MB Cache, 533MHz FSB, 64-bit capable)
> Operating system Genuine Windows Vista Home Basic
> LCD 15.4" WXGA high-brightness
> Memory 512MB DDR2 667MHz (1 x 512MB) Expandable to 2GB
> Storage 80GB SATA hard disk drive (5400rpm)
> Storage bays DVD-Super Multi drive
> I/O interfaces 1 x ExpressCard/54 slot
> 3 x USB 2.0 ports
> 1 x External display (VGA) port
> 1 x S-video/TV-out (NTSC/PAL) port1
> 1 x Headphone/speaker/line-out jack
> 1 x Microphone-in jack
> 1 x Ethernet (RJ-45) port
> 1 x Modem (RJ-11) port
> 1 x DC-in jack for AC adapter
> Graphics Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100 with up to 358MB of Intel®
> Dynamic Video Memory Technology 4.0
> (8 MB of dedicated DDR2 VRAM, up to 350 MB of dynamic system memory),
> supporting Microsoft® DirectX® 9 and
> DirectX® 10. Supports up to 2048 x 1536 external resolution @ 75Hz
> Audio Dolby® certified surround sound system with two built-in stereo speakers
> Dolby® Digital Live audio enhancement featuring Dolby® Digital, Dolby® Digital
> Live, Dolby® Pro Logic® II, Dolby® Digital Stereo Creator, Dolby® Headphone,
> Dolby® Virtual Speaker technologies, Intel® High Definition audio support,
> S/PDIF7 (Sony/Philips Digital Interface) support for digital speakers, MS-Sound
> compatible, Built-in microphone
> System Power Battery Type: 44.4 W 4000 mAh 6-cell Li-ion battery pack
> Battery Life: Up to 3.0 -hour battery life with 8-cell battery**
> AC Adapter: 3-pin 90W AC adapter
> Software and Utilities Acer Empowering Technology (Acer eNet, ePower, eAudio, ePresentation,
> eDataSecurity, eLock, eRecovery, eSettings Management), Acer Arcade
> featuring Cinema, Video, Music, Acer HomeMedia, Acer Arcade Deluxe
> featuring DV Wizard, VideoMagician, DVDivine, Acer HomeMedia, Acer Crystal
> Eye, Acer GridVista, Acer Launch Manager, Acer PureZone
> Acer Video Conference Manager, Adobe® Reader®, CyberLink®
> PowerProducer®, Norton Internet Security, NTI CD-Maker, Microsoft®
> Works 8.5 with Office Home and Student 2007 Trial
> 
> I know you probs dont need all that info, but hey the more the better. Will Sims 2 run OK on this or not! Please help!


mos20,
That laptop should have no issue "running" The Sims 2. You may experience a little lag, however it should run fine. What I would really do is upgrade the memory straight away from 512 to 1gb. Beyond that, I think you'll be fine running The Sims 2.

Hope this helps.
-CoasterFreak


----------



## mos20

Thanks heaps for that CoasterFreak. Much appreciated.


----------



## CoasterFreak

brierley1410 said:


> I recently re-installed my Sims 2 game to my Compaq Presario M2000 laptop. It installed perfectly well and so after it installed, i clicked on the Sims 2 icon on my desktop with Disk 1 in so i could play on it. But it didn't load up the game, instead it said: You are running the wrong version of The Sims 2, please run T instead... ... Exact wording. And it says T as in the letter T. I have no idea what that means! Please can someone help. What is T? And what do i need to do to get the game up and running again? I need desperate help, i know nothing about computers apart from how to use them so when doing the description on what i need to do, please keep the instructions basic and clear. Thanks!
> My Sims 2 game has worked on this laptop before, yet i have deleted everything to do with Sims, EA or Maxis off my laptop and it keeps coming up with the above message. Thank you so much to anyone who can help me.


Hmm, I have never gotten that specific error before. Generally that error has to do with running the wrong version of the game when other versions are installed. Are you running any expansion packs?


----------



## froart

Hello! I'm having some trouble with Sims 2, and I was wondering if you had any insight as to what the problem could be. I'm running Sims 2 Deluxe (with the Nightlife expansion, though I never install a downtown area), and lately I have had a problem where the interaction pie menu doesn't allow me to click a social option before disappearing. I use one sim and click on another to communicate, but the menu comes up only briefly before giving me half a second and then disappearing. Also, with this occurence, the start-up video hasn't been playing. It shows EA Games, and the Sims icon appears, but the opening video is skipped and the game cruises right on to the loading process.

What's the deal?

Hoping to hear from you soon,
-- Froart


----------



## brierley1410

Hi CoasterFreak, 
Thanks for replying. Now that you mention it, I did have the Sims 2 Pets installed and running on my laptop with the main game. But i had to un-install it a) because it was causing my laptop to run very, very slowly and b) i didn't like it very much. So i un-installed the Sims 2 Pets and deleted all of its files from the hard drive as well, and then when i wanted to run the Sims 2 again just on its own without the expansion pack, it wouldn't let me and said the message that i mentioned in my last comment. So i un-installed it and deleted all the files and then RE-installed it, and again, it says the 'Please run T instead' message. 
Sorry for the long reply, but i'm a little confused with it all. Thank you for trying to help me out! 

By the way, i might be getting a new laptop soon (Windows Vista one). Is there a way i can i make my Sims 2 game run on Vista if it doesn't mention it on the game specs? I am just wondering because i would rather keep my Compaq laptop (the one with the gaming problem) to use for only my Sims game. I appreciate all your help! :up:


----------



## Paulm1947

Hey all,

wow this thread is big. The answer to my question is probably here somewhere but thought it would be easiest to just ask first, rather than search through 100 pages for the answer. Basically my issue is that the game freezes during the splash video.

My computer is a few months old, and can run crysis, cod4, etc.. so I know it's not that. Drivers and everything are all up to date. I intially installed just the Sims 2 with no expansion packs. It froze on the splash video screen, however, mashing alt tab and the windows key, I was able to minimize it. Doing this somehow made it skip past the video and into the actual loading screen, and into the game. However, now after I have installed all the expansion packs (almost all, using bon voyage to boot the game), it still does the freeze thing. Only this time it's worse, not allowing for any alt tab or interaction to the sims 2. I am running dual monitors and it does not affect the other one, and the mouse is still movable so I know it's not the computer freezing, just the game.

Now there are several things I think it could be. The first is the CD drive, as I will sometimes get a message saying that I need to insert the original and not a backup. I take out the cd, wipe it down, and it will work. Could be related to this, but probably isn't since the problem still exsisted when it was just the Sims 2 installed. I also tried a no cd crack and that did not work. 

So the only other things it could be are sound/video incompatibility, or something interferring with the game, like another app running in the background. I tried closing as many apps as I could and still nothing.


Is my problem incompatibilty then? Just seems odd that a game that is 3 years old is so buggy and incompatible. I remember playing it 1-2 years ago and the game was buggy back then. Now I have a brand new computer and it doesn't work... EA fails.

Anyways, if anyone has any tips for me that would be great. Again it just seem to be that intial video that is the problem, is there anyway to not have it load that all?


----------



## suteii

I've been playing the sims2 for a long time now, and I have several of the extensions as well, (Nightlife, University, Pets, Seasons, FreeTime and the Holiday Stuff Pack). For about a week now the cheat bar, won't pop up in screen when ever i try to use it pressing the buttons (Ctrl-Shift-C). 

I was wondering if this was a common occurance or what should I do to get it back. I know it's easier not to cheat but I would rather cheat at the beginning, at least to furnish they're house.


----------



## foxyravengirl

OK,I've been looking all over the web for an answer to my problem,hopefully you can help.

I'm staying at a new house on a different computer than my own,all I know is that it's Windows XP.I took my Sims 2 game with me and installed it on the computer,but when I tried playing the houses in th neighborhood were sideways and the car aren't shown,just a box of the background moving along messing up the rest of the background.Everything would return to normal when I started zooming in and out,but as soon as I stopped it would start again.I can't create Sims because a sideways picture of the background is in place of the Sim and the same thing happens when building or playing.I tried installing and uninstalling a couple times,but it didn't work.I figured my game was old and scratched so I got a used,unscratched Sims Double Deluxe and installed that,but the same thing happened.I figured there wasn't enough RAM so I deleted about as much RAM as it needed to install, then uninstalled it and reinstalled again,BUT THE SAME PROBLEM HAPPENED!

please help,thank you


----------



## prynsessemani09

i just bought the sims 2 deluxe edition and now that i'm trying to install it on the computer it wont let me. the autorun screen doesnt even come up. its like i didnt even put the disk in the driver. i even tried another cd in the drive and it played normally. i used to have the sims 2 [the regular version] and it worked just fine before. please help me. thanx.


----------



## CoasterFreak

brierley1410 said:


> Hi CoasterFreak,
> Thanks for replying. Now that you mention it, I did have the Sims 2 Pets installed and running on my laptop with the main game. But i had to un-install it a) because it was causing my laptop to run very, very slowly and b) i didn't like it very much. So i un-installed the Sims 2 Pets and deleted all of its files from the hard drive as well, and then when i wanted to run the Sims 2 again just on its own without the expansion pack, it wouldn't let me and said the message that i mentioned in my last comment. So i un-installed it and deleted all the files and then RE-installed it, and again, it says the 'Please run T instead' message.
> Sorry for the long reply, but i'm a little confused with it all. Thank you for trying to help me out!
> 
> By the way, i might be getting a new laptop soon (Windows Vista one). Is there a way i can i make my Sims 2 game run on Vista if it doesn't mention it on the game specs? I am just wondering because i would rather keep my Compaq laptop (the one with the gaming problem) to use for only my Sims game. I appreciate all your help! :up:


Sorry my replies are taking so long. At this point I'm not sure TS2 will not run, especially if you've deleted ALL files. Let me ask you this; do you have any other EA Games on your computer? If not, I suggest deleting the entire EA Games folder if you have not done so already. This should be located on C:\Program Files\. Otherwise, I have absolutely no clue why it's not working to be honest. If you don't have anything worth keeping and you have the time a reformat would always work...even though they are a pain.

As for the new laptop with Vista, The Sims 2 works perfectly fine on Vista. I have Vista on both my laptop and desktop and run The Sims 2 just fine. I'm not sure if The Sims 2 plays nice on Vista 64-Bit though. I can find out for you though. Hope that helps some more.


----------



## CoasterFreak

Paulm1947 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> wow this thread is big. The answer to my question is probably here somewhere but thought it would be easiest to just ask first, rather than search through 100 pages for the answer. Basically my issue is that the game freezes during the splash video.
> 
> My computer is a few months old, and can run crysis, cod4, etc.. so I know it's not that. Drivers and everything are all up to date. I intially installed just the Sims 2 with no expansion packs. It froze on the splash video screen, however, mashing alt tab and the windows key, I was able to minimize it. Doing this somehow made it skip past the video and into the actual loading screen, and into the game. However, now after I have installed all the expansion packs (almost all, using bon voyage to boot the game), it still does the freeze thing. Only this time it's worse, not allowing for any alt tab or interaction to the sims 2. I am running dual monitors and it does not affect the other one, and the mouse is still movable so I know it's not the computer freezing, just the game.
> 
> Now there are several things I think it could be. The first is the CD drive, as I will sometimes get a message saying that I need to insert the original and not a backup. I take out the cd, wipe it down, and it will work. Could be related to this, but probably isn't since the problem still exsisted when it was just the Sims 2 installed. I also tried a no cd crack and that did not work.
> 
> So the only other things it could be are sound/video incompatibility, or something interferring with the game, like another app running in the background. I tried closing as many apps as I could and still nothing.
> 
> Is my problem incompatibilty then? Just seems odd that a game that is 3 years old is so buggy and incompatible. I remember playing it 1-2 years ago and the game was buggy back then. Now I have a brand new computer and it doesn't work... EA fails.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone has any tips for me that would be great. Again it just seem to be that intial video that is the problem, is there anyway to not have it load that all?


Paul1947,
Try this. Right-click on the shortcut that starts the latest Sims 2 version that you have installed. In the target field, all the way at the end, even after the quotation (") marks, insert the following switches WITHOUT the quotes "-nosound" and "-w" These two switches (insert a space to separate them on the target line) will run the game in Windowed mode and Without Sound. If the game loads fine, then you know you have either a sound or video problem. At that point try removing a switch to see which problem you are having (so if it loads try taking out the -nosound switch. If it doesnt load, then you know you have a sound issue).

Hope this helps!


----------



## CoasterFreak

suteii said:


> I've been playing the sims2 for a long time now, and I have several of the extensions as well, (Nightlife, University, Pets, Seasons, FreeTime and the Holiday Stuff Pack). For about a week now the cheat bar, won't pop up in screen when ever i try to use it pressing the buttons (Ctrl-Shift-C).
> 
> I was wondering if this was a common occurance or what should I do to get it back. I know it's easier not to cheat but I would rather cheat at the beginning, at least to furnish they're house.


suteii,
Don't feel bad about cheating...i do it all the time in the sims, it makes the game more fun!  Anyways, the issue you are having isn't exactly a normal occurance. I would hate to tell you to uninstall and reinstall the game so I would suggest contacting EA Support for this particular issue. But before doing that, have you ensured that you have the latest patch installed for the latest version of the sims installed? You can get them here: http://thesims2.ea.com/update/

Hope this helps!


----------



## brierley1410

Thank you very much CoasterFreak, i will try everything you mentioned. Much appreciated!


----------



## Paulm1947

I have tried both those things Coaster, I really think it is video related though. I have tried both the newest 8800 drivers off the nvidea site, as well as the drivers that came off the cd, and neither has fixed the problem. I uninstalled everything and just installed the sims 2 and the problem remained. So I am thinking it is either the game is incompatible with my current driver, or the intial install is messed up.

The game always installs fine though, but I will try a different install disc today. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bttrcp5569

Hi, the sims 2 plays fine on my computer for 30 minutes or so, then the game freezes and i get a blue screen. From what ive read on the internet this is a problem with nvidia graphics card drivers, turning of the shaders whilst playing the games stops this. (i tried reinstalling drivers, using the latest beta drivers but to no success).

i was thinking of buying a new graphics card, but i dont know what to look for to be honest.

I have a compaq presario SR1000 running windows xp
AMD Athlon 64 3400+
Speed 2411.5 mhz
DDR Single
1024 mbytes
Nvidia Geforce 6200

What would be the best graphics card to buy for around £100 - £130

I only play the sims 2, with all expansion packs so far. Would i need any other upgrades to play spore?


----------



## Sabouma

Hi all,

I've got problems with The Sims 2, the newest expansion (I'm not sure what the name is in English, I've got it in Dutch).

When I installed it, I could play it once. After that, I couldn't start the game again.

So, I decided to deinstall everything, and re-install. Since then the game doesn't start at all. It freezes during the loading screen.

I've already re-installed the DirectX 9.0, but that didn't fix the problem.

Help?

Oh by the way, these are my computer specifications:

Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
Language: Dutch (Regional Setting: Dutch)
System Manufacturer: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
System Model: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8200 @ 2.66GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 3262MB RAM
Page File: 778MB used, 5965MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2
Display Memory: 1875 MB
Dedicated Memory: 499 MB
Shared Memory: 1375 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Belinea 1930 S1 / Art. No. 111939
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.7779 (English)
DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/26/2008 12:48:00, 5955584 bytes

Take care,
Sabine


----------



## FozzyRFC

Hi
I lost my hdd due to mboard failure and having to fit a new SATA drive. have still got old drive which i can access. I could obviosuly copy over all sims2 program files (which I filed quite neatly in one games\sims2 folder when installing) BUT is there any way of lifting the registry entires OR am I down to having to reinstall the whole flippin lot - nightmare as it's so slow!

any ideas?

ta


----------



## borat

what are the system requirements for sims 2 BV? 

I have all the basic ones listed for the sims 2. I have installed all the expansion and stuff packs and it keeps crashing the last time xp wouldn't start. i thought maybe it was my hard drive but I run the chkdsk and there are no errors.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

If you go to the Sims 2 EA website, the specs should be there.


----------



## borat

Thanks Nekochanpur in case anyone else is interested here are the basic requirements for above re.

I think it is the same for the sims 2, which i have i am still having problems. 

Minimum System Requirements for The Sims 2 Bon Voyage
SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS

* 1.3 Ghz processor (2.0 for Vista)
* 512 MB RAM (1GB for Vista)
* Windows(R) Vista, Windows XP, Windows ME, Windows 98 or Windows 2000 Operating System.
* 8x or faster CD/DVD drive
* At least 1.5 GB of additional hard drive space (5.0 GB total is required if installing both The Sims 2 and The Sims 2 Bon Voyage Expansion Pack at the same time.)
* A T&L-capable video card with at least 32 MB of video RAM. 

Supported video cards:

* ATI Radeon(TM) series 8500 or better (9600 or greater required for Vista)
* 8500, All-In-Wonder 8500
* 9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800
* X300, X600, x700, X800, x850
* X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950 

NVIDIA(R) Quadro(TM) series
Quadro, Quadro2, Quadro4

NVIDIA GeForce series GeForce2 GTS and better (GeForce 6200 or greater required for Vista)
# GeForce 2, 2 GTS
# GeForce 3, 3 Ti
# GeForce 4, 4 Ti, 4200, 4600, 4800, MX 420, 440, 460
# GeForce FX 5200, 5500, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950
# GeForce PCX 5300, 5900
# GeForce 6200, 6600, 6800
# GeForce 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950
# S3 GammaChrome
# S18 Pro
# S18 Ultra Intel(R) Extreme Graphics (see note below)
82865, 82915 and above

NOTE: If you have a non-T&L capable video card, such as Intel Extreme Graphics, then you need at least a 2.4 GHz processor.


----------



## sadie-jane

*i installed sims 2 delux about 4 month ago andlast week my computer broke down and i had to delete all the programs....now i cant install the sims again because i have lost the manual book witch has the intallacion code in.....is their any other way i can get the code??*

*please help....i dont want to buy it again just for the code!*


----------



## mychemfreak246

*STUPID FLASHING RED AND BLACK TERRAIN!!!!!!!!*


SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK, i've been downloading stuff from mts2 and then when i went to check that the game was working, it was fine. My problem was that wen i went into pleasantview, the whole neighborhood WENT BESERK. ok, my lots and sims seem to be fine, but the grassy terrain has flashing red and black patches in it. some of it is still green, but the rest is just flashing. it happens the second i get into the neighborhood, even in the little video clip thingy. ive been downloading custom skins and hairs and a few cheats and hacks, but i tried disabling the hacks and it didnt work. it worked fine before with the custom hair and skins, so that cant be it. i dont know what to do. if i re-install i lose everything and it might not work, but i'll do that as a last resort. SOMEONE PLEASE JUST HELP ME!!!!


----------



## HayleyKat

I've recently installed TS2 Appartment Life, and I have many, many hacks (mostly from Modthesims2) and now my sims do not age. There is a warning box, but it dosen't help. It just has "cancel, reset, and delete." Help?


----------



## hitmaged

*ok , my sisters plays Sims2 ... so I got the game and all the expansions for it (univ, night life, pets, bon voyage, open for buisness, seasons, free time ,,bla bla) ,,

the system which I am playing the game on is :*
*intel P4 3.0 / 2 mb L2 cash*
*motherboard Msi 865pe new-3 *
*8x best AGP graphics card ATI Radeon X1950GT Super 512 mb / 256-bit interface *
*Win xp sp2*
*don't worry about space ,,,, 2 x 250 Gigas HD space*
*all drivers updated ,:up:*

*I play most of the games such as ( NFS PRO STREET ) with all sittings on and high on a 1600 x 1200 , screen res ,,,, and it runs so smooth*

*but with this game *

*even if I put all the graphics sitting down it still run on a very slow frames /second ,,,something like 16 fps ..... its damn slow ... *

*I cannot fix that problem ..... can any one help !!???*


----------



## delilahsmear

I just installed the new Sims 2 expansion, Apartment Life. When I tried to run the game I got this error message: 

"Failed to enumerate any DirectX 9 compatible graphics adaptors in this system!
Please make sure you have a DirectX 9 compatible graphics adaptor and have e installed the latest manufacturer provided driver. 
The application will now terminate..."

all the previous expansions have worked fine, all the system requirements should be ok I just don't know what 'directx 9 compatible graphics adaptor' means...

please help!


----------



## xswtypiezx

Hi!!

I bought The Sims 2 about a year ago. I installed and uninstalled it on my computer several times. Now I am trying to install it again but it stops on 22%, and then there is this pop-up that says "A problem occur when trying to transfer the file 'E:\CSBin\TS2BodyShop.exe' from the media". I don't know what is wrong with it but last time it worked fine. PLEASE PLEASE HELP!! I really want to play it.

P.S.: I have windows vista. 

Thanks.


----------



## Angelato

Okay... i have had the *Sims 2* for 3 days now. it was running perfectly for the first two days, then earlier today i started the game up and when i entered a neighbourhood it was light blue. no neighbourhood what so ever. no houses no cars no nothing. i tried it a few times more and the same thing happened. so i uninstalled it and installed it 3 times but still, nothing changed...  i've tried the *memtest* and let it run for about half an hour. It got up to approxiamtly 1400 (there were no errors). i restarted the computer, tried bringing up the game again, and the nieghbourhoods came up blue, just as it did the first 5 times i tried it... any ideas people?????

*excuse the bad punctuation and spelling*


----------



## Miiekeee

Heye.. 
I've got a problem. If I create a sims they just steand there with their arm spread. I tought that if I just made my sim and just play it will be over, But it ain't.
They won't move a thing. Not really usefull.. :S.
Can you guys help me?

SCREENSHOT:









I also have to problem that the sim does something in the house ( if it does work for some reason ) steands in the livingroom *for example* and if I say that he has to wash his hands he just stays there and then he makes the moves there,:S * in the livingroom*

Kind off enoying after all this money and stuff.
xx Mieke.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Odd... I'm sorry i can't really help.. but that looks like what sims do in SimPE.. o.o; I don't know if that helps with anything look up wise though.. I'm sorry >.<


----------



## Miiekeee

No because the idea is that the sims moves and looks at her/his clothes or something when you dress them.. And if I want to play with them it ain't normal that they still stand like that and really can't move. I tried everything...

But atleast thanks for your reply.


----------



## garfieldfreak123

THis isnt the first time this has happened to me
and I have fixed it before with much effort ... but i forget how i fix it everytime
In the Sims 2 after loading and going into the Neighbourhood (or sometimes randomly while playing) All the graphics will go semi-see through / Hazy / Transparent
Its something to do with the NVidia Card settings and the anisotropic filtering needing to be on 2X not Auto and all that stuff
I just cant remember what ...
Can someone help me


----------



## ebayhuckster

Just installed Double Deluxe for the first time, don't have any custom content at all... crashes to desktop about 3/4 through loading the neighborhood screen. Completely removed the user data folder... still crashes.

Disabled all unnecessary processes and am currently updating my GPU drivers to the most recent... hopefully this is the only problem.

Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
RAM: 1024MB DDR
Display: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT


----------



## TheVamp

Assuming The Sims 2 is on your desktop, try this: right click on The Sims 2 >In the target line, go all the way to end of the text and put in a space after the " > after the space type "-w" without the quotes > put in another space > type "-nosound" without the quotes.


- I'm Lost sorry im new to these stuff, Can you explain where I type these things?


----------



## wigglespup

My game keeps freezing when I try to make a family. It usually stops when I'm making my people although sometimes it will let me get all the way to where the family saves but it always freezes there and so i can't make a family. Sometimes it freezes when I try to play the pre-made families but it will also let me play them fine when it feels like it. I'm fairly sure my computer meets or exceeds the requirements to play the game and it ran fine on my old computer which was nowhere near the requirements. It's not overheating as i tried cooling the computer and it made no difference. Other, similar games will run fine it's just the sims2 that has a problem. Oh and i have no downloads and I've tried deleting the .cache files but that had no effect on the game. I've also tried disabling my anti virus and all other background tasks and the game still freezes. I hope someone can help because I'm getting extremely frustrated!!!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I thought everyone should know about this... EA might be being sued for Securerom issues.. Please look here for more info!

http://www.xspore.com/news/712_ea-lawsuit-drm.html
http://www.courthousenews.com/2008/09/23/Spore.pdf

I believe there is one that adds sims 2 expansions and other games, as well.


----------



## Free Games

If i have dual Sims in my cell phone and as per your suggestion i do take care of such light processor problems. But my complications still exists.


----------



## sweetitsshauna

hi, ok so im trying to install my sims2 deluxe edition game. i have unistalled it about 2 times already so that it would reset. but now every time i try to reinstall it it goes up to 1%. i checked and then CD does not have scratches, hair etc. i got this CD at christmas time. but please help!


----------



## twilight_00

Q: my sims 2 game is not showing the pictures of people or make anything. i cant pause, build, or change anything. whats going on?


----------



## Mandy306

I've resent found my sims complete collection CD's yesterday. I previously had the sims installed on my current laptop, although un-installed it some time ago. I've tried to re-install the CD's although I keep encountering the same problem every time. (Note I am using a different key other to the one they provide as I have misplaced my booklet - however it does accept the key) I receive this message after the 1st CD has finished instillation it requires me to insert CD 2, which I do, and this window appears:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t251/mandy306/sims2-1.jpg

 I'm just wondering why this may be occurring, would it have anything to do with the fact I have winrar on my PC? If I were to un-install winrar would the instillation be successful? If not then is there any other reason as to why this keeps happening. Any help will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jessiy_in_love

I bought a brand new dvd (deluxe edition with night life and celebration stuff) version of Sims 2 from a trustworthy amazon source. its also being played on my laptop, which my father knowing a thing or two about computres says is ok to run it on. its also working well apart from one small problem, the walls and floor paper/ carpeting dont work, the walls just flash a red and the floor goes the main colour like the desired floor colouring but usually has black dots and no patterning. i've tried re-installing several times and i'm wonderin what is wrong and wht i can do!!!!!!!!!!!!! many thanks if you can get back to me (btw im nt clever on computer things and wouldnt b able to tell u much abwt my pc) but u may have had this b4... i jus cnt sus it out in the forum lol!


----------



## Jessiy_in_love

Im going to add sims 2 pets and will be putting another 1gb of memory on my laptop (already has just 1gb, any tips? should i do anything specific?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

If the walls are flashing red.. Thats a big sign that your graphics card can't handle it..


----------



## Jessiy_in_love

could that also b why the floor is not working well either? but otherwise its working fine, aghhhhhhh! many thanks, i'll look into it anyways


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Its possible. But to be honest, i'm not quite too sure on the floor thing...


----------



## Jessiy_in_love

Okay, i'm guessing it is linked, because i cant think of anyother reasons why it should do that on a brand new and proper game


----------



## brianna716

I am having the problem with the installation when I get to 18% and it says cannot complete because of something with the SFX1 package. I have the proper direct X and Vista. Not that experienced with computers. I have a Dell 1721 Laptop, 2GB and uh, well like I said, I am not that well on the computers lol! 

Any clues for what it could possibly be? It is not a scratched CD. I have it installed on my desktop and just uninstalled and installed to prove that it is not a scratched or damaged cd or anything like that.


----------



## md_mcloughlin

Good evening chaps. I've tried looking through this immense FAQ and frankly im stumped as to this one. Im installing sims 2 on vista, i'm getting this error E:\base\TSdata\Res\userdata\neighborhoods\n003\characters\n003_user00034.package' unable to transfer from media or something. Now i've turned norton and everything of its ilk off and still no dice. Can someone PLEASE help me out with this one? sorry for the n00b posting guys but i'm at my wits end!!


----------



## md_mcloughlin

n003_user00034.package and n003_user00035.package can't be dragged off the CD onto the desktop. Would this indicate a dodgy CD?


----------



## LaughingInTheDar

Ahh! I'm sorry if someone already asked this question, but I can't look through all 188 threads.

Ok, so I got a new laptop it's Compaq Presario F700.. Vista.. NVIDIA graphics.. AMD 64 Athlon X2... (I don't know what most of those mean ).. anyway.. So, I tried to install the Sims 2 normally. However like many people I ran into a problem about 9% into the installation. So, I remembered what I did on my XP and I manually installed it. However, I ran into another problem with a compressed folder.. I tried the "Try Again" button about four times.. Then I tried to make a compressed folder into the Disk1.. which didn't work.. Sooo, I made a regular folder called Compressed.. then TSData/Res/Sims3D.. BUT when I get there I ran into an error. In Sims3D there's two files: Sims08 and Sims13.. Sims13 is where I have the trouble. I tried to copy and paste it but it gives me this error:
An unexpected error is preventing the operation. Make a note of this error code, which might be useful if you get additional help to resolve this problem: Error 0x80004005: unspecified error

Can someone please help  I want to play the Sims again SOOOOOOOO bad v_v
I appreciate any help


----------



## courtneylynn411

CoasterFreak said:


> *Q:* When I run the installation, around 18% it pauses. I then get the message that TSData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package misses. (1st Disc on Normal Edition)
> 
> *A:* Faulty Disc, take it back to the place of purchase and exchange it for another. That should solve your problems.


This happend to me yesterday and did tons of research to figure out how to fix it and i found a solution

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...nNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

at this website go down until it says for the cd edition... then follow the directions and sims 2 works


----------



## alicia_x

Hi  Is it possible if anyone can help me with the sims 2, problem directX 9.0c. The problem is occuring at the begging of the game and does not let me put it on. I realised that you all are familiar with this problem as I have seen on the forum, thefore I don`t think I need to write about it futher more. Can you tell me the steps I need to take in order to play the game properly and many thanks ! x


----------



## civilwar142pa

Whenever I'm playing Sims 2 and I try to use the boolprop testingcheatsenabled true cheat and I right click on something, a little blue box shows up in the middle of the circular pointer and the screen centers on that point instead of bringing up the options menu. I have no idea what's wrong because the right button on my mouse works in every other program I have. Please, help!


----------



## harooitsadi

Q: When i try to install the sims2 an error pops up.It says that an error occured while transfering the file and it shows either retry or cancel.I click retry,but the same error shows up. What should I do?


----------



## zelleee

I install my sims2 but everytime i'm going to play it it say's "please insert correct CD-ROM" what Am i goin to do?


----------



## Dantesgirl

zelleee said:


> I install my sims2 but everytime i'm going to play it it say's "please insert correct CD-ROM" what Am i goin to do?


Are you using the CD-rom or DVD-rom version of The Sims 2? (CD-rom version = four discs, DVD-rom version = one disc).

I'm not sure if this applies to the DVD-rom version of The Sims 2, but I have the CD-rom version and I need to have Disc 1 in my DVD drive before I can play it. Make sure you have Disc 1/the DVD disc in your drive before trying to play, otherwise it won't load.


----------



## Guest

Hello. I know this question was probably answered in this thread, but I really don't feel like looking through 187 pages of posts.

I'm always getting the DirectX 9.0c compatible adapters error message whenever I start up The Sims 2. This game has been working PERFECTLY FINE since I got it about 2 years ago. Now it just suddenly stops working?! I have changed absolutely nothing. One day I start it up and it gives me this error message.

My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 700m. My graphics card is Intel 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller.

I've been looking at forums for over three hours for this problem and I cannot find one correct solution. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling DirectX 9.0c, and I have uninstalled and reinstalled The Sims 2 about 3 times. Nothing seems to work. Many have said that I need to update my graphics card, but note that this game has been working correctly for me on this laptop and this graphics card for OVER 2 YEARS.

Please help me! If this question has already been answered in this forum and you can direct me to it, that would also be extremely helpful.


----------



## BG-0

I just can't find any solution this, I don't have the patience to search enough to find it. 

We have a laptop (Pentium dual core T2390 1.89GHz, 3 GB DDR 2 667 RAM, Radeon mobility 3470, 320 GB SATA 2 HDD) I have just installed Sims 2 with 8 EPs and 7 SPs. Took me almost one full day to complete. Now, when I try to run the game, it loads up and shows the start video, and after that it totally freezes. Same happens if I skip the video or watch it all. I have tried reinstalling my video card drivers, updating DirectX, runnning in compatibility mode (XP SP2). Any ideas or solutions?


----------



## sims2legend

I just installed sims2 30 min. ago. it said i have directx 8.0 so i installed 9.0c now after the splash screen in says i dont have a directx9.0c adapter program will now terminate. how do i fix this problem without getting a new video card? please help cause i really,really want to play tonight.


----------



## sims2legend

my OS is windows me if that helps.


----------



## sims2legend

does anybody know what whql is cause somebody told me that might be my problem.


----------



## BG-0

sims2legend said:


> I just installed sims2 30 min. ago. it said i have directx 8.0 so i installed 9.0c now after the splash screen in says i dont have a directx9.0c adapter program will now terminate. how do i fix this problem without getting a new video card? please help cause i really,really want to play tonight.


Your video card isn't propably capable of using the dx9.0c effects, which the game need to run. If so, you will need a new vid card to run the game. Which video card do you have?


----------



## acumenic

Hello Everyone,

I have used TheSims2 for years,
I have all the EPs (all)
Never really had any problems untill I installed FreeTime
After insalling, I kept getting the following message:
"Please remove disc from current CD/DVD drive and insert the original
The Sims 2 FreeTime ExpansionPack" disc 2 in drive E:

I originally thought it was just the disc
So I exchanged it got the same message
uninstalled and reinstalled it...
same thing
To be able to play I also had to uninstall Bon Voyage

I have tryed Apartment life and still get the same message
Even after uninstalling all games, defraging my drive, & reinstalling...


Please help.
Any and all suggestions are welcomed.
...And yes I have update Vista and all my drivers...


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Has anyone else had any trouble with hacks showing up in their games after putting in the Apartment life patches? Its not a big deal, but its more than a little annoying.. Specially since i know they are in the right spot. lol


----------



## sims2legend

I dont know. how do you find out.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Ack.. I meant not showing up in my game.. >.<


----------



## captainpirate

Hi, i'm really sorry if this has already been asked.

anyway, i recently got a new dell inspiron 1525 laptop with Windows Vista for my birthday and after numerous attempts i finally got Sims2 installed (that was a whole other fiasco) plus nightlife and seasons. Unfortunately the amount of playing i get to do is very limited. 
1) It will only load pleastville (freezes on all the others upload screens)
2) I can only create one person (if that) at a time because it freezes
3) If i finally get around to playing it, various events such as a baby being born cause it to freeze up

It doesn't respond after it freezes up, and i have to 'end task' through task manager. I know very little about computers and i've been reading through some of the treads and i don't understand half the terminology. If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I think its possible your computer isn't good enough. Was it store bought? Whats the brand and model? You could also lower your graphics and turn off the movie scenes...


----------



## captainpirate

I've tried lowering the graphics and turning off the movies, but it still happens. And I would hope my computer is good enough, seeing as how its brand new, ordered online, dell inspiron 1525. My old dell computer ran the program perfectly...


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Hm.. I'm sorry i can't be more help. Maybe its overheating?


----------



## sims2legend

does anybody have windows 98 and the game still works


----------



## acumenic

I have read a few hundred of the posts in ths series
and none of the ones i've come across address my problem

I made a post a few days ago and nobody has made a single suggestion.
If there is anyone who can please let me know something...

PLEASE...
 ...I'm getting desprate


----------



## jvk

well i have a question and i'm not sure if it was asked or not. 

i had the same problems with the whole freezing on my dell 1525 with the sims 2 so i was like ha forget that and went out and got the sims life stories...well i still had a slight freezing problem (after it states laptop friendly and my computer has MORE then enough space on it.)

anyway my main problem with the sims life stories now is:
it'll install just fine, when i go to play the game it says 'please insert correct dvd-rom into drive' well guess what it only comes with one cd...i tried exchanging it and it did the exact same thing...

any more suggestions? please.


----------



## darklord04

id like to point out i have posted a question on your forums about my sims 2 problem and non of this faq helps in the slightest, it is basically a sytem requirments post u have done here no disrespect intended but i need help.

please take the time to look at my post and if you can help then please do so.

EDIT :- sorry to the author of this post for my initial reaction didn't notice this many pages of entries on this post upon initial view, that being said its in-practical for me to read through 189 pages of posts to find my anwser please check my post and help if you can....


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I checked through all the pages when i had a problem.. I would have helped if i could, sorry. But there isn't the people their used to be on the forum to help you. That said, it is impractical for them, anyway, to keep repeating the same things if it is listed somewhere in this forum..


----------



## ganjafan

*THE SIMS 2 v1.0 [ENGLISH] *DVD RELEASE* FIXED EXE (12.7MB) 

This crack worked for me, I still have to mount cd1 but the game works, able to build and add stuff etc.
http://www.gameburnworld.com/gp/gamefixes/sims2.shtml

I'm using vista home basic 512mb 2.00GHz NVIDIA GEforce 61000
*


----------



## acumenic

Unlike most of the people who pop up here, 
I have read the old pages... 
None of them address my problem.
I wish one of them did.
I guess I'll have to fin yet another help site.
Thanks to any and everbody who atleast gave me a thought.


----------



## Askme55555655555

Try to stay calm and go to any other post with the same problem


----------



## Atomic77

By the way the Sims 2 works also under vista in case you didn't know. expecilly if you have a few EPs


----------



## jrob08

I'm also having trouble running this on my Dell Inspiron 1525. I know they're not made for laptops, but I had no problems on my Acer. I've got 3gb RAM, directx 10, and a 2.00GHz processor. I'm assuming it's my graphics card, an Intel Express Chipset 965. I looked at the donwloads for the driver, but I don't want to download anything until I'm certain, and I don't want to mess up this brand new computer. 

My issue is that after 2-4 minutes of gameplay, it freezes and locks up. I have to bring up the taskbar to close it. It always freezes up while loading something - a portion of the Create a Sim screen, placing a lot, loading a lot... So after looking at it all, I'm sure it's the graphics card. Would it mess up anything to try to update it? I really, really don't want to mess up my computer, if I can't play Sims 2 ohhh well. Haha


----------



## ness_vlm

Hi i have a inspiron 1720 i have loaded sims 2 double deluxe on my computer i can play the game just fine but after i create a new family when i click the check mark at the last step to go back to the nabourhood it frezzes and i have to exit the program i have all the system requirements and the patch now what



------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/17/2008, 17:15:43
Machine name: 
Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 1720 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A08
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2390 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.9GHz
Memory: 2038MB RAM
Page File: 1277MB used, 3036MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01F21028&REV_0C
Display Memory: 358 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 358 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1409 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/28/2008 00:53:30, 2580480 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-1976-F821ADC2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2A02
SubSys ID: 0x01F21028
Revision ID: 0x000C
Revision ID: 0x000C
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_B 
Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 166.2 GB
Total Space: 225.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0
Drive: D:
Free Space: 6.0 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD2500BEVS-75UST0
Drive: E:
Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L632H ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 18:23:02, 67072 bytes


----------



## fireybroom

i have been having problems playing sims2 on my brand new laptop, all the specs are fine for the game it is just that it freezes when i begin to load a family on task manager it comes up as not responding... please help!!


----------



## mrsgucci

Is NVIDIA GeForce GO 1650 compatible with Directx 9.0c?


----------



## octopusquid

I have a troubleshooting question for you, sir. Three days ago, I purchased a new copy of The Sims 2 "Double Deluxe" from a nearby Gamestop. When I originally installed the game, it loaded up fine, and until about 8 hours ago, ran fine as well.

However, seemingly at random in the middle of gameplay, my game froze. I waited for a good 5 minutes before I shut it down with Task Manager. Since then, my game has refused to load completely. It gets to about halfway through the load bar, and then the game shut itself off. I have tried loading it as an 'Administrator', and seperately without pressing anything, to no avail on both counts. The disc itself is new, and is not visibly scratched or cracked.

I run on a Vista OS, with an NVIDIA GeForce 7150M video card and I have 3.00 GB RAM and 43.4 GB of free hard drive space. I just downloaded the latest DirectX 9 version (I believe it was 9.25-something).

As far as possibly relevant information goes: earlier, my laptop unfortunately sustained a fall of 2-3 feet from my desk while the game was running, but played perfectly for another half hour to an hour before the freeze, so I'm led to believe that the drop is not the problem.

If you could help me, that would be really great. Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Does the whole computer shut down, or just the game? I'm guessing just the game, since you used task manager, right?


----------



## octopusquid

Just the game. It doesn't ask me or open any windows. It just shuts off.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Sorry, i had to go to work earlier, so i wasn't able to help right away.

Have you tried deleting the group.cache file? I doubt thats it, but its harmless to try, right? It sounds like you might have to reinstall.. =/ I'll try and think of ways that you might be able to get past it. I know how much of a pain that is..


----------



## octopusquid

Wel the problem is that I DID reinstall. I uninstalled it and then reinstalled it to see if that would fix it. I didn't want to delete my sims AND uninstall it... but I'm afraid that's the only logical next step. :/

And how do you get to the group.cache file?


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Well, first off.. Don't delete your sims yet. Take out your neighborhood folder and try playing a different one.. See if that makes a difference. If it lets you get this far..

G:\documents\EA Games\The Sims 2 To get to your group.cache file. Of course, the folder is probably different. My friend got it so he could cram all my sims stuff on one drive.  The group.cache is like a cookie folder for sims stuff.. So it gets full sometimes and makes the game crappy. I don't know how else to explain it.. Sorry. I'm bad with this stuff. ^^**
I hope i helped.. Or helping. lol


----------



## denaetc

It seems like many people get this message, but I can't find any solution for it. I've looked just about everywhere, and read everything, but found nothing. :/

This error message comes up in my Sims 2 game while im trying to create a new sim, try to use bodyshop, or try to play with a family.
so basically, i cant do anything x__x
I've tried uninstalling and re-installing, but that didnt work.
Before i reformatted my laptop, Sims 2 worked perfectly fine.
I have Universty & Open For Business.

does anyone have any idea about what i can do to fix this ?


----------



## Rochelle13317

hi
my sims works fine but there is a problem that bugs me and makes the game wayyy less enjoyable.
i've gone thru all these pages and it's not there

when i press control+alt+delete the cheatcode type in area thingy should pop up at the top of the screen.

it works on my pc, works on my sisters laptop, but for some reason it does not work on my brand new laptop.

i went to the ea games tech support site and it gave me step by step instructions (deleting sims2 and all it's components completely off the pc, even in the registry) and then reinstalling the game. but to no avail.

i am currently using a vista and i don't know the system enough yet to browse thru the settings to see if i can adjust anyhting. 

if someone could help me on this one i'd be eternally grateful


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Well, thats because its Control+Shift+C i believe.


----------



## Rochelle13317

whoops lol thats what i meant haha


----------



## rckhound

This is my system:

AMD Sempron Processor
3200+
1.80 GHz, 960 MB of Ram
Physical Address Extension
Sony DVD RW AW-Q170A

The game installed sucessfully but when I click to play the splash screen comes up but the it goes away and nothing happens. Can anyone help me?


----------



## BG-0

rckhound said:


> This is my system:
> 
> AMD Sempron™ Processor
> 3200+
> 1.80 GHz, 960 MB of Ram
> Physical Address Extension
> Sony DVD RW AW-Q170A
> 
> The game installed sucessfully but when I click to play the splash screen comes up but the it goes away and nothing happens. Can anyone help me?


What is your graphics card? If it's not enough for the game, the game will not run. 
Go here to find out if your graphics card causes that: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/referrer/srtest


----------



## sims2meg

well i have the sims 2 and the pets and seasons expansion packs and i got the university today and the double deluxe one. everything worked fine til i tried to play my university game after installing it (i installed this before the double deluxe) and it would show the thing that says sims 2 university expansion pack but then i waited and waited for the game to start and nothing happened. if you could maybe tell me what is wrong i could stop annoying my mom while she plays my ds.
and i have windows xp


----------



## hrlow2

No expansion pack will play without the first being installed before it. Delete the expansion pack, install the Double Deluxe, then reinstall the expansion pack. Should be fine if done in that order.


----------



## rckhound

It says I passed on all accounts. But it still will not run.


----------



## denaetc

i happened to uninstall sims 2 and tried to re-install but on disk 2, i got an error saying 'A problem occured trying to transfer 'TSData\Res\Sims3D\Sims11.package' from the media'

hmm, does anyone know what to do ?


----------



## selena1

i have the sims 2 deluxe, when i try to install it nothing pops up on the computer, i will go to my computer to see if the computer reads the disk and it wont. what should i do?


----------



## sims2meg

ok, i uninstalled university, and then tried to install the double deluxe, but the installation screen wouldnt pop up... i really want to play! does anyone know what to do? anyone please help.
i have the sims 2, the pets and seasons expansion packs for it, and now the double deluxe and university.


----------



## sims2meg

oh, another question, does the double deluxe need the dvd in the dvd drive to start? is it the special dvd edition that i read about in front? grrr.... im so mad at my computer for not doing what it supposed to.... grrr....


----------



## sims2meg

oh! since every ep plays all the previous ones before it, if i uninstall seasons, then install university, then install seasons again do think it will work? i really want to play so i really need to know... *depression*


----------



## hrlow2

to sims2meg
You must uninstall ALL expansion packs. The Deluxe Edition MUST be the first thing installed. That is what the expansion packs build on.


----------



## Dinasaurus

Content removed by Cookiegal and user banned.


----------



## gwenipher

Sorry if this has been asked before, I tried to read all of the pages but there were simply too many. I've posted up this problem before but was unsuccesful. 
I've recently installed The Sims 2 Double Deluxe and the EPs Mansion & Garden and Bon Voyage on my relatively new laptop and when I go to run it everything is fine up until when you get to the neighbourhood you have selected, then the whole terrain flashes neon purple and some darker patches of purple.
I then uninstalled everything then restarted the computer and installed Double Deluxe again. It ran smoothly until Create a Family, the screen where it should be a mirror, pictures on the wall and a rug on the floor appears all pixelated and the walls are flashing bright red. This also happens when I go to play a family, all the walls are flashing bright red. I have directX up to date, reinstalled the graphics drivers, and the CD is bought, not downloaded. Please help, I'm on the verge of tears of frustration.  
This is what it looks like with the EPs








And this is when it is on the create a family








That is what the walls and floors look like when living a family aswell


----------



## hrlow2

Not a very good way to start your very first post there Dinosaurus.


----------



## gwenipher

Damn you I thought omeone had answered my question 
I thought I'd also add that I went onto Bodyshop to see if there was a problem there, and everything is incredibly pixelated also.


----------



## hrlow2

A little info on your machine couldn't hurt. 
Processor 
Memory
Type of machine
Operating System


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2, i already have the regular sims 2, and the double deluxe. and if i uninstall the expansion packs, will i still have all my people that i made?


----------



## hrlow2

to sims2meg. First you have said about having the regular Sims2. Has it been installed all this time? If so and it was installed first, you should not have had any problems with the expansion packs being installed. 
You may (possibly but not positive) have caused complications by trying to install Double Deluxe over it. Double Deluxe is primarily the original Sims2 with an expansion pack already installed on the disk.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

gwenipher: Without knowing your stats.. My guess would be your graphics card isn't good enough to handle the game. Thats pretty much a tell tale sign when you have flashing walls..

sims2meg: If you already played them with the expansions in, you can't play the same family once you uninstall them.. i don't think, anyway.... I guess you could try! Just take out your neighborhood folder before uninstalling....


----------



## hrlow2

I have been through every file and folder in my own Sims2 and have not found anything about saved games or neighborhoods.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

no.. i mean, take that neighborhood folder from the game folder and throw it on your desktop before uninstalling...


----------



## sims2meg

to hrlow2:yes, it has been. i haven't had any problems with installing any of them, just playing university. do you have the answer to that? you've helped me with everything else so far...


----------



## hrlow2

sims2meg. Only other thing I can think of is i=to uninstall University and try to reinstall. Beginning to sound like an incomplete process.


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2: well...
i already did that....
doesn't every new expansion pack you install play all the previous ones you've installed as well?


----------



## hrlow2

sims2meg.
They are supposed to build onto what is already there. If there are any special requirements for that one in particular, it will be written in the manual that came with the game. I don't have University, so can't say about this one. There may be some.


----------



## JellyBeanCat

i have all the requiered things that i need for sims 2. i also have sims 2, sims 2 seasons and sims 2 pets installed. the game will work fine with sims 2 seasons, but when i come to create a pet/ save a family with sims 2 pets the game always frezzes. i installed the patches from the sims 2 site but the game is still the same. i bought sims 2 bon voyage and free time, they both installed fine but it always frezzes when it loads after the video (after the EA thingy). i installed the patches for them but they still dont work even after i tried uninstalling and reinstalling. please please please help me.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Well... What are your computer stats? That could help.. ^^*


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2:
i think i have all the requirements, cuz i didnt see anything in the manual...
so about the expansion packs,
do you think that if i uninstall seasons and then install university then reinstall seasons do you think it might work?


----------



## hrlow2

Couldn't hurt to try. Seems like everything else has pretty well been tried.


----------



## blondie_baby419

okay, here's my problem.
i installed the sims 2 onto my computer, and it worked. and then i had to uninstall it. i just recentally decided to re-install it, and nothing will come up. i tried to do it manually but when i try to open up the drive it freezes ...everytime


what can i do!?!?!?!


----------



## t.jennings07

I decided to uninstall all of my Sims 2 games and expansion packs and then reinstall because i got some new ones and wanted to start over. After uninstalling i reinstalled Sims 2 Holiday Edition, Seasons, Pets, Open for Business all just fine. But Night Life, FreeTime, and Apartment Life all would not reinstall. I got the Error Message: The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate. I also tried manually installing by copying the disc files to C:\Disk Images so on and so forth... Please help me i am yearning to play Sims 2 with my new Expansion Packs!!!  Sorry i know other people have asked the question but i read some of them and got nowhere, all of them had different answers ...


----------



## sims2meg

*hrlow2:*
hmmm..... do you think i might lose my people that i made after i installed seasons?
hmmm.....(again)..... i like your icon! i went to the zoo today and say lazy tigers, so that's probably why


----------



## hrlow2

I honestly believe that you would lose them,sorry to say. I have played the Sims2 since they first came out and I have tried to transfer the game from 1 disk to another and never had any success. Always had to start fresh. Sorry.


----------



## JellyBeanCat

Nekochanpurr said:


> Well... What are your computer stats? That could help.. ^^*


Battery Life Up to 2hours 20mins 
Brand Fujitsu Siemens 
Graphics Intel® graphics media accelerator X3100 up to 354MB 
Hard Drive Size 160GB 
Memory Size 2GB 
Operating System Windows Vista Home Premium
Output VGA 
Processor Intel Core 2 Duo 
Processor Bus 667MHz 
Processor Cache 2MB 
Processor Model Number T5550 
Processor Speed 1.83GHz


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I'm thinking the graphics card might be giving you issues.. Sims is pretty funny with that. The graphics aren't turned up, are they? If they are, try turning them down.. Have you been to modthesims2 yet? They have some really smart people there who made tutorials about when your game breaks....


----------



## JellyBeanCat

i havent ryed that but i un installed freetime and deleted the group.chached file and it now works fine apart from when i make new sims and that is when i frezzes cheers for te help though


----------



## Nekochanpurr

YAY!! I'm glad at least part of it works!! I'll see if i can figure out why your sims are freezing in create a sim. Might take me a couple days, though. Party tonight after work.


----------



## JellyBeanCat

cheers for the help it is realy confusing me put i will see if a patch works only i cant remember if i have one installed for bon voyage already???? oh well i get it again


----------



## Rochelle13317

i don't know but has anyone looked into my problem yet?
sorry for being insistant but i really want it fixed

while i'm playing the game and i try to get the cheatcode box by pressing control+shift+c the cheatcode box does not pop up. 

when i had this game installed on my old computer it would work, and it works on my sisters laptop too.

i just got a new laptop for christmas and the gameplay is of exceptional quality, but no cheat codes !!

anyone? please help?


----------



## t.jennings07

I decided to uninstall all of my Sims 2 games and expansion packs and then reinstall because i got some new ones and wanted to start over. After uninstalling i reinstalled Sims 2 Holiday Edition, Seasons, Pets, Open for Business all just fine. But Night Life, FreeTime, and Apartment Life all would not reinstall. I got the Error Message: The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate. I also tried manually installing by copying the disc files to C:\Disk Images so on and so forth... Please help me i am yearning to play Sims 2 with my new Expansion Packs!!!  Sorry i know other people have asked the question but i read some of them and got nowhere, all of them had different answers ...
​


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Rochelle13317 said:


> i don't know but has anyone looked into my problem yet?
> sorry for being insistant but i really want it fixed
> 
> while i'm playing the game and i try to get the cheatcode box by pressing control+shift+c the cheatcode box does not pop up.
> 
> when i had this game installed on my old computer it would work, and it works on my sisters laptop too.
> 
> i just got a new laptop for christmas and the gameplay is of exceptional quality, but no cheat codes !!
> 
> anyone? please help?


The only thing i can think of is that its not reading your keyboard somehow. You could always get insim or sim blender, since they pretty much have all the codes in there, spare a few...


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2:
well that sucks. but i do wanna play university, so i'll give it a shot. thanks


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2:
HELP ME!!! i was installing university and...
oh damn.i had the wrong packet, sorry! ok here i go...


----------



## mmeex2

OK, so, I have sims 2 with several expansion packs. My computer has the power to run them efficiently, that's not the issue. The thing is that I have this cheat I use -boolprop testingcheatsenabled true- and it sometimes causes weird problems. This time, I'm playing the game (with the cheat enabled) it loads without a problem, everything's fine until my sim has a baby right, and it goes to that little half paused mode with the pop-up about the new family member on the way. Then, right in the middle of it, the game terminates. I tried it again without the cheat enabled but the same thing happened. What do I do? Can I fix this without reinstaling?  I need your help!


----------



## hrlow2

Give a little more info about your machine, could you? 
CPU
Ram
Make and model
You may also have too many processes running in the background at the same time, using up your resources.I always turn off all AV and antispyware, firewall, and anything else that is running to free up as much as possible.


----------



## mmeex2

the last post, asking about background aplications, was that intended for answering my issue?


----------



## mmeex2

nevermind


----------



## hrlow2

to mmeex2.
Yes it was meant for you.


----------



## floozieee

Hi question i'm playing sims 2 on a hp pavilion dv5 everythings working fine just can't get the cheat box to appear...
i know you have to press ctrl - shift - c but for some reason can't get it to work...
can any one please tell me how to enable the cheats on the game


----------



## Glitchy81

I feel stupid for not seeing this thread. >_< Here is my original post:

Well, on my new Vista partition, I installed all of my old Sims 2 games. All of them except for Seasons (which would be my newest one, but it didn't work). So instead my newest one was Sims 2 Pets, which is causing the problem, I think. Okay. I tried playing the game a few times and it worked flawlessly. One time I tried playing it via my VMWare (trial) and it worked fine but eventually I got a generic BSoD. So anyway, I tried it a few times after that and it would go to the neighborhood screen and then eventually freeze. (And I'd have to force restart my computer).

So today, I tried it again. And...this time it went from bad to Microsoft blue.

And...I got another BSoD. This time when I actually was completely booted into Vista via Boot Camp.

And I took a picture in it. (Not so much for the error factor but for the laughter factor). If you ever wanted to see an authentic image of a BSoD on a Mac, then look no further.

http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/6907/100e0184sb2.jpg

As you can see, its almost unreadable. The text was flickering and half of it was off the screen. The best I could make out was "the driver was stuck -" and then it went off the screen.

Sorry if it's answered already, but I'm not going through 194 pages.


----------



## mmeex2

hrlow2- My computer isn't exactly the issue. It runs fine all the time, it loads sufficiently fast, I have the biggest available video card for my machine, and I have more than adequate memory. The problem is more of a bug associated with one occurrence in the game itself. The game just shuts down. I know it has something to do with this cheat I've been using. has anyone else experienced a similar problem (see previous post) with the cheat boolprop testingcheatsenabled true ?????? THANKS!


----------



## hrlow2

to mmeex2
Have been using that cheat for a long time with the Sims and Sims2 And have never encountered anything like what you describe. 

to floozieee
How are you trying to activate? 
After hitting Ctrl+Shift+C type 
boolProp TestingCheatsEnabled true
then hit the Enter key on your keyboard.
Must be typed exactly as above with capitals and spaces.


----------



## AID3NH4LL

When playing the sims, it runs fine, although the carpet doesnt work, either does the walls. The carpet has a blurred image on it which doesnt even relate to the pattern, and the walls just flash black and red continuously which is really frustrating. My computer fits the game requirements, and I've updated my graphics card even though it didnt need to be. Can anyone help meee?


----------



## TownCrier

I got The Sims 2 Double Deluxe Installed on my computer which includes the Sims 2 Nightlife and Celebration Stuff, For Xmas I got The University Expansion pack, it is a legal game with a proper cd key yet it keeps saying that it's invalid, Yes My computer is pleanty good enough to run it but it continues refusing the cd on the back of the little booklet.

Can anyone help me
I believe it's just faulty


----------



## octopusquid

It's me again, with more problems.

My stats are about the same as last time, with maybe (hopefully) a little more open space on my hard drive.

I actually traded in my old disc as defective to see if anything was wrong. The new disc ran just fine, and I figured tehre was something wrong with the old one. Until yesterday evening, when my game crashed at the same spot it had before. Only THIS time, I got a prompt saying "This application has crashed and will now terminate" or something along those lines. So I figured it might be a space issue, since I had gotten a good amount of downloadable content. >>

So I went through my hard drive and cleaned out a bunch of unnecessary files. I went through my personal folders and did the same. Once again, I uninstalled all unused or unwanted programs from my computer. I got rid of WoW and any other big games I had. Unfortunately, after doing all that, and running disk cleanup around 5 times, the game still crashes (at "Crash-Proofing Parties" ironically) and gives me the termination prompt.

What do I do now? If I try and do a disc swap again, both my mom and the store clerks are gonna get p.o.'d at me. I've noticed a lot of people seem to have this problem, or at least get the same message, and I was hoping someone would have answers for me. :<


----------



## t.jennings07

*Sims 2 Re-Installation Problem* I decided to uninstall all of my Sims 2 games and expansion packs and then reinstall because i got some new ones and wanted to start over. After uninstalling i reinstalled Sims 2 Holiday Edition, Seasons, Pets, Open for Business all just fine. But Night Life, FreeTime, and Apartment Life all would not reinstall. I got the Error Message: The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate. I also tried manually installing by copying the disc files to C:\Disk Images so on and so forth... Please help me i am yearning to play Sims 2 with my new Expansion Packs!!!


----------



## LooceLoo

I have a problem when installing sims 2 open for business. Every other expansion pack installs without a problem. However, during the open for business installation it gets to about 82% and an error pops up saying 'A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSData\Res\NeighborhoodTemplates\B001\Lots\B001_Lots117.package' from the media' 
I then gives me the option to 'retry' or 'cancel', retry doesn't work. I'm not sure what this means so please could you explain
Thanks


----------



## iluvvidgames13

Hey I have a new problem that I havent seen on this yet.

When I try to install my expansion pack for Sims 2 (Nightlife, H&M Fashion Stuff, Celebration stuff, etc) it tells me to put in a disk for Microsoft Office 2000 Disk 2. I'm using my dad's old work computer from a few years ago, and he has no idea where the disk could be. I don't know anyone who may have the right disk, and I really don't want to have to go buy a $200 Microsoft Office program just to play Sims 2, but is that the only way to install it correctly? If I just ignore the notification, the walls in the game flash red and I cant see the wall paint, and it's extrememly annoying!!


----------



## mmeex2

I found out what happened! It turns out that You can't have a mannequin baby on Sims! Go figure!
When the cheat is applied, you can do all kinds of weird things like make mannequin Sims (they're totally white) and it turns out that there is no process within the game allowing for the birth of a mannequin baby, so that's why it crashed! My bad! thanks anyways guys!


----------



## hrlow2

to mmeex2
You never mentioned that before.


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2:
IT WORKS! IT WORKS! IT FINALLY WORKS! you rock! *thumbs up* mwahahahaha! but i have a problem on that too. *boo hoo* my sims won't go up the stairs in the dorms they live in, so i can't even move them or get new ones! please help me! (again)


----------



## hrlow2

How are you trying to get them to go upstairs? I don't have University, but in my other parts, I'll click on the symbol at the bottom left corner to where it says Go Up a Floor, click on something ( bathtub, chair, anything that is up there) and tell my Sim to use, sit, view, whatever option comes up. They should do it. After they are there, cancel the action and give new command.


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2: i click the "up one floor" thing then click on something
i just tell them to go there, or sit in a chair or go feed the fish. they go downstairs fine, but then they can't go back up stairs...


----------



## hrlow2

Do you have Free Will enabled ? If not, turn it on and let the game run by itself. Watch your Sims and see if they will on their own.


----------



## kekut

Recently I installed the Apartment Life Expansion Pack. Now when I start Sims 2, I always get this error in the loading screen "Direct3D returned an error: D3DERR_INVALIDCALL! The application will now terminate." (and the application terminates, obviously). 

Everything worked fine before I installed the expansion pack (my comp. meets the system requirements). Well, I also had a different (better) graphic card, but my new card meets the minimum requirements anyway. I also have the newest NVIDIA video drivers and Directx 9.0c installed and the latest EA Apartment Life patch.

Anyone else got this problem?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2: no it annoys me when they do things on their own. my friends say i'm cruel, but they are just computer people.
anyways, they going up now. i moved them into their own house.
do your sim people have free will?


----------



## hrlow2

to sims2meg
Yes they do. All it does is to let them do what is needed if you leave the game running and have to, lets say, answer the door. Without freewill, they will just staqnd there and if the bladder gets too full, ACCIDENT. With freewill, they will go to the bathroom. 
You can still control them and everything, they just take over where you might miss.


----------



## sims2meg

hrlow2:
well, i pause when i have to leave to go do something or i turn it off.
but free will is good, i see.


----------



## gypsychicklet

Ok i cant figure this out...I got an external drive for my laptop and logged into my download manager for the sims 2 and the expansion packs, changed the directory for it to d/l to the external drive...now here's the problem, it d/l's almost all of the sims 2 deluxe but just at the end says that there isnt enough room on the drive, yet it let me d/l all of the expansion packs so then i went back to the deluxe and again it told me that there isnt enough room on the disk drive and that i should free up some space...yet when i look at the available memory on the drive there is still 111 gbs left....cant install anything till i get deluxe on there and im stumped.


----------



## BritMar

Hello everyone!
I've been having some major issues with my Sims 2 game, I read through several pages on this topic and haven't found anyone with the same problems as mine (although I wasn't willing to read all 100+ pages and wasn't quite sure what to search for). I came home from college for winter break and found myself wanting to play the Sims 2 game I used to spend playing a few years back. I installed it on my laptop with no problems. I began playing the game several hours a day for about a week. Everything was perfect, the game ran smoothly, graphics were as I remembered. Then the next time I decided to play the game something changed. When I would click somewhere to give my selected sim an order the little floating head with the commands around it would only appear for about a second. You cannot even imagine how hard it was to try to order my sims around trying to move the mouse as quickly as possible to click on the command before the head would disappear. Occasionally if I succeeded in clicking on the command the square containing the command would float halfway up to the top left corner and then disappear. So frustrating! I saved it, shut it down, and restarted it but the problem continued. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling it, but still the problem remains. Everything else on the game is perfect, except for this. Does anyone have any ideas? I hope I did an okay job attempting to explain what the problem was...
I look forward to any suggestions!


----------



## QueenOfHearts_1

Hi.....Im new at this and i didnt really know what i was doin but i have the sims 2 but its only a 1 disc version of it....its telling me in the book tha i have to drag the sims 1 icon onto my hard drive icon but it wont let me and i cant install it....can some1 help me please  xxx


----------



## hrlow2

to QueenOf Hearts_1
What type of machine are you using? Every install I have ever done was by inserting the CD and letting it run. I have never been told to drag the icon anywhere.


----------



## QueenOfHearts_1

Ive got an Acer Aspire 5315 and the booklet that comes with the game says "Drag the sims 1 folder onto your hard drive icon. The folder can be installed anywhere on your hard drive." xx


----------



## QueenOfHearts_1

When i put the disc in the auto wasnt like it normally is it said stuff like import pictures and stuff like tha....like kept tellin me about pictures xx


----------



## kekut

kekut said:


> Recently I installed the Apartment Life Expansion Pack. Now when I start Sims 2, I always get this error in the loading screen "Direct3D returned an error: D3DERR_INVALIDCALL! The application will now terminate." (and the application terminates, obviously).
> 
> Everything worked fine before I installed the expansion pack (my comp. meets the system requirements). Well, I also had a different (better) graphic card, but my new card meets the minimum requirements anyway. I also have the newest NVIDIA video drivers and Directx 9.0c installed and the latest EA Apartment Life patch.
> 
> Anyone else got this problem?
> Thanks in advance.


(bump)


----------



## hrlow2

to kekut
Be sure that your disk is inserted in your CD drive before powering up your machine. After machine is up and running, go to My Computer, right click on Sims icon in CD drive and select Autoplay.


----------



## Aeldra

I have a feeling that this is about my video card or that I need to find a new video driver, but I don't know how to check or how to fix it. I've been playing The Sims 2 for some time, and it works perfectly with a couple of expansion packs, but when I try to add any more, the following things go wrong:

1. Everything from build mode (i.e. walls, foundation, doors, windows, etc.) turns red and flashes. This includes anything from build mode put there previously. However, the graphic representation of it is still the same. For instance, when looking through wall coverings, the picture of each one is normal, but when used it just turns the red flashing wall a different shade of red and still flashes. lol.

2. While on the lot itself, the scenery and ground cover looks normal, but in neighborhood mode, it flashes pink. Yes, I said pink.

3. Speaking of pink, any water on the lot, including pools, is also flashing pink.

As a side note, it has nothing to do with memory. I am currently using just over half of my memory. And no, I don't know what kind of video card or driver I have, and don't know how to check.


----------



## Mini Flood

I am currently building on a residential lot which i will eventually turn into an apartment bulding with the cheat when I finish it. I made a basement which I wanted to turn into a sort of gym/spa. Every time I try to put in a pool, the game freezes and a message comes up saying "The application has crashed. The application will now terminate" and my game closes. 

The squares where I try to place the pool are green like they normally would be to say that the pool can be placed there so I don't know what the problem is. I also tried to build a pool outside and the same thing happened. What is wrong with my pool tools? Everything else in my game seems to be working fine. This is the first problem I have encountered since I loaded all of my games onto my laptop last August.

Would really appreciate any help available.

Love
Mini Flood


----------



## sam3971

Hi, my sis just bought sims 2 double deluxe and it was working fine last night but this was before they had to restart the pc since it was installed. Now it executes as defined by task manager but directly after execution it kills the process. I do not know why it is doing this. Here are my specs:

ASUS MX Series Motherboard P5GC-MX/1333
Windows XP Pro and Windows 7 Beta 1 Dual Boot
Intel Core 2 Duo 3.16 GHz
1 TB HDD
4 GB Ram
Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX +
Sound Blaster Audigy 2


PLZ HELP!


----------



## amyp123

i am having problems when installing this game!

i put the first disc in, and when it gets to around 12% is says:

'a problem occured when trying to transfer the file
TSData\res\Sims3D\Sims13.package from the media
do you want to retry to copy the file or retry the installation'

i have tried to retry it over and over but i just get stuck at this point over and over!

anyone have any idea what i can do?

thanks!


----------



## Glitchy81

Glitchy81 said:


> I feel stupid for not seeing this thread. >_< Here is my original post:
> 
> Well, on my new Vista partition, I installed all of my old Sims 2 games. All of them except for Seasons (which would be my newest one, but it didn't work). So instead my newest one was Sims 2 Pets, which is causing the problem, I think. Okay. I tried playing the game a few times and it worked flawlessly. One time I tried playing it via my VMWare (trial) and it worked fine but eventually I got a generic BSoD. So anyway, I tried it a few times after that and it would go to the neighborhood screen and then eventually freeze. (And I'd have to force restart my computer).
> 
> So today, I tried it again. And...this time it went from bad to Microsoft blue.
> 
> And...I got another BSoD. This time when I actually was completely booted into Vista via Boot Camp.
> 
> And I took a picture in it. (Not so much for the error factor but for the laughter factor). If you ever wanted to see an authentic image of a BSoD on a Mac, then look no further.
> 
> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/6907/100e0184sb2.jpg
> 
> As you can see, its almost unreadable. The text was flickering and half of it was off the screen. The best I could make out was "the driver was stuck -" and then it went off the screen.
> 
> Sorry if it's answered already, but I'm not going through 194 pages.


Quoting because no one answered yet.


----------



## xsquirex91

CoasterFreak said:


> *Q:* When I run the installation, around 18% it pauses. I then get the message that TSData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package misses. (1st Disc on Normal Edition)
> 
> *A:* Faulty Disc, take it back to the place of purchase and exchange it for another. That should solve your problems.


Mine is doing this also, but my CD has worked for years. I've installed and played on Vista so i know its not that. Please help, I can't take this back because i've had it for years and lost everything i'd need to take it back.


----------



## hrlow2

Doubt very seriously if you could take it back after several years even with the receipt.


----------



## xsquirex91

I got it to install. But it wont play. It says i need to insert the correct disk, but i know i have disk one in there. and i've even tried all 4 discs. 

Then i tried to install Nightlife, but it stops installing at 95%. Like the problem last listed.


----------



## DeciseV

Hello,

I've had a problem with the DVD Sims 2 Double Deluxe game, When I attempt an installation, it stops at some file (After repeatedly trying numerous times, it would not just be one file, practically every time it was a different file it stopped on) and gives me an error telling me 

"A problem has occurred when trying to transfer the file 'D:\Base\TSData\Res\Catalog\Bins\globalcatbin.bundle.package' from the media.

But it isn't always the same file it stops on. I've exchanged the game set twice now, first by recommendation from another site, second after calling the tech support and they told me to exchange it. -_-
This is becoming such a nuisance, I don't have any virtual drives like Daemon or NERO or anything, as someone in another forum determined that may be the case, I've tried copying the files that would not install directly from the DVD into the appropriate file destination, still nothing, and I made sure to disable my virus protection since that sometimes interferes with certain installations. The same disc installs on my sister's laptop which has less up-to-date specs than my desktop does. Considering the disc is brand new, there is also NO scratches and No dirt on the data side of the DVD, nor is there any dirt in the disc tray either...

I would really like to know why so many people are having this problem where it would easily install on another computer with similar or less up-to-date hardware and drivers, and not on a higher-end one. Exchanging the disc does nothing, same things happen. I would really appreciate if someone could solve this issue other than telling me to exchange the disc for a new one... I doubt that would work... again.

Specs:
HDD space: 160 GB
Processor: Intel Pentium 4 3.06 GHz
RAM: 2048 Mb
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GSO 348 Mb 
PSU: 500W
OS: Window's Vista Home Premium

Again, I thank anyone who can find and solve this problem for me and hundreds of others that seem to be having it...


----------



## hrlow2

Heres a thought. Try turning off ALL antispyware and your firewall while trying to install. The Sims do have that phone home to register thing going. That could be getting picked up on by the defenses.


----------



## thevan31

hey umm im having problems with the sims 2 when im installing it it stops at disc 2 at 49% it says it and error accured sum about tsdata/res/sound/pop package i tryed as hard as i can to get it to move on like skip it but it will not unzip or anything and i kno its not my computer because my computer is past the requierments can u help me please i spent alot of money for it and want it 2 work soo please help


----------



## SirPooFace

Hello! I am having (to me) serious issues with my Sims 2 game.
For a long while now I have played the Sims 2 happily with the University expansion pack (using an image on daemon tools just because I'm too lazy to change the disks around in case that's important). 
Recently my sister and I jointly purchased a series of new expansion packs.
On loading Nightlife and Pets in succession I attemted to play nightlife. 
Now it tells me I should be running pets. Here I make the mistake. I deleted Pets and tried to run Nightlife. It says I should be running pets and won't start. I have since had to delete all of my sims 2 game, reinstalled it multiple times but the same thing happens everytime! I can't play sims 2, it comes up with the splash and then won't start further, and every time I intall an expansion it will install fully, check my version and then promptly uninstall itself.

Q. How can I get my sims 2 to run again?

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## ButterFlyZ

Well, if you are using Windows Vista... that's going to be a problem. If you don't know this, Windows Vista doesn't work on certain game because of their creators. The problem is simple, check and see if it's an old game of such and see if it'll work, if not, don't play it period.


----------



## xmitigreesrawrx

okay so after reading these posts i read that there's a dvd version and a "normal" version of the sims 2 games right? well i bought a dvd version in december, and then a normal version this month, will using both versions together cause any problems? Because ever since i bought what I am guessing is the normal version, whenever i fast foreward in the game for a long time an error message that says "The game has crashed. The application will now terminate" comes up and the game shuts down. After this the game still works when i start it again but the game crashes every time i play it. The dvd version i bought was The Sims 2 Free Time, and then the trouble began when I installed the Sims 2 University.


----------



## hrlow2

to xmitigreesrawrx
The Sims2 Free Time and Sims2 University are expansion packs to be added onto an existing Sims2 game(basic or deluxe). Did you have one installed?


----------



## alienware

Hello
I've had a problem which has only just started to accure recently.
When my sims have been on a very good date, a few days later the other person from the date brings a nice and shiney present. However, they've started bring this that are too big and the block themselves in the area cause they cant get out (i found this a massive problem with Apartment life.)
Now in the past i've just picked the present up and put it where i want it. But i since i've had the new pack i cant move it. I've tried move_objects on, but its like the object set there. Is there any thing i can do? or is there a way i can turn off the gift giving after date thing?


----------



## brownie360

HELP!!

I can't get my sim child to advance her school grade and when she goes out with her mom, the game will NOT let her eat with her....


----------



## becca007

Okay. I'm not a novice with this game spec business, and I can generally troubleshoot my own problems, but this has me stumped. 

I've been running the expansion packs (Apartment Life is the latest) on my laptop (which is my first mistake, but oh well) for YEARS now. I'm a Vista user with only 1.6 ghz, DirectX 10, and a crappy GeForce 6150 card, but it works. Never had a single problem aside from some basic lag. 

So randomly two nights ago, I'm playing my game, and all of the sudden the screen goes haywire -- like an old antenna television when the signal goes out. The colors are there, and after a second or two, the picture comes back -- but the whole program is frozen. I can't even get my CTRL ALT DEL to work. So, I reboot. 

After several attempts, nothing changes. Same quick static. Same frozen game. I poured over this forum, EA's own help site, reinstalled the game, reinstalled my graphics driver, turned on Vista's compatibility mode, turned off Vista's compatibility mode, turned off and on my firewalls. I have literally done all the things EA told me to do, and now, when I get on the Sims, the antenna fuzz comes back within 5 minutes, but now it's persistent, stays up forever, and still freezes my whole PC. I almost took a picture, because it's unreal.

What can I possibly do? I seriously am at my wit's end, because I've never had a problem with this game in the almost 4 years I've owned it. If it is my graphics card, why do all my other programs and such work, but not the sims? Help!


----------



## simsuser

Alright, so i got my sims 2 quite a while ago (cant remember exactly) and it worked fine. Then, I got a Vista, and it still worked. So, I started up my sims2 game and as usual, it took me to the loading screen (the one just after the little opening movie). The only difference was it cashed in the middle of loading. Now, when ever I get to that screen the loading bar will stop and the music will get a bit choppy, then it says theres and eror and it must terminate. I tried the no sound thing that you posted at the beggining of this thread, but it didnt even take away the sound. I really want to play!

Q: How do I fix this, assuming theres a way.


----------



## togood

just installed the sims 2 on my new laptop, the game runs smoothly but when i customize a character it does not load them into the neighborhood, but it loads the default characters. 

running it on windows vista with patch
NO custom content

i know my laptop can run the game its just having some issues loading customized characters.

PLEASE HELP! thankyou.


----------



## hrlow2

to togood
After you create your Characters, do you go to the bottom left side in the corner and click on Accept Family? After that ,they should be the ones you have loaded to play when you go to the neighborhood to select a vacant lot.


----------



## SirPooFace

Thanks for that ButterflyZ, but it isn't my problem (I run on XP).
After much wasted time I reinstalled all the EP's I had and updated them all. Works fine now, but only on Pets.


----------



## togood

when i click on the tick at the bottom it crashes on the loading screen. 

for some reason when i went on it last night and made my characters again and it worked fine. :S 

but sometimes the sims will close and there will be a message behind saying '' the application will now terminate'' but its only done it once. 

Thanks.


----------



## hrlow2

to togood
How much RAM do you have installed?


----------



## togood

i got 1GB of ram the game runs fine its just it is haveing random crashes.
i have re-installed it 5 time and still the same problem.

i know my computer can run this game its just crashing for no reason there is nothing to conflict with the installed files from the CD apart from the vista patch.


----------



## hrlow2

to togood
Try turning OFF all extra programs like firewall, AV, antispyware before you load your game. Just remember to reactivate them when done playing.


----------



## togood

done that and still getting the crashes.

i realy dont see what the problem is.


----------



## laurxlawliet

Aeldra said:


> I have a feeling that this is about my video card or that I need to find a new video driver, but I don't know how to check or how to fix it. I've been playing The Sims 2 for some time, and it works perfectly with a couple of expansion packs, but when I try to add any more, the following things go wrong:
> 
> 1. Everything from build mode (i.e. walls, foundation, doors, windows, etc.) turns red and flashes. This includes anything from build mode put there previously. However, the graphic representation of it is still the same. For instance, when looking through wall coverings, the picture of each one is normal, but when used it just turns the red flashing wall a different shade of red and still flashes. lol.
> 
> 2. While on the lot itself, the scenery and ground cover looks normal, but in neighborhood mode, it flashes pink. Yes, I said pink.
> 
> 3. Speaking of pink, any water on the lot, including pools, is also flashing pink.
> 
> As a side note, it has nothing to do with memory. I am currently using just over half of my memory. And no, I don't know what kind of video card or driver I have, and don't know how to check.


This is what's happening to me, and it's driving me insane.
It's only letting me run a 800x600 screen, when my monitor is 1200x800.

I'm running Vista on a Packard Bell EasyNote, I have DirectX v 10, and a SiS Mirage 3 Graphics card.
Help? D:


----------



## Sims_Help

I recently tried playing the SIMS 2 DOUBLE DELUXE and it keeps crashing when i create a new neighbourhodd (since there were no pre-loaded ones)..i did everything from installing a new driver to installing and re-installing. SOMEBODY PLEASE HELPP!! here is my computer info :

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 620i
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07E5&SUBSYS_013710...
Display Memory: 889 MB
Dedicated Memory: 249 MB
Shared Memory: 639 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.8122 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/15/2009 08:19:00, 6070272 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/30/2009, 14:06:21
Machine name: SHINTHUS-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista&#8482; Home Basic (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.080917-1612)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: ACER
System Model: Aspire M1640
BIOS: BIOS Date: 01/29/08 14:43:24 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: Intel® Pentium® Dual CPU E2160 @ 1.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~1.8GHz
Memory: 1790MB RAM
Page File: 1443MB used, 2365MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode


----------



## hrlow2

to Sims_Help
Should have been 3 preset neighborhoods in that game. Always have been on mine.


----------



## Sims_Help

Yes there were before...i just recently started to play it and when i did there wee no neighbourhoods...so i recently re-installed it..and when instealling it says that NOO1 house or something wouldn't load...but it stillec installed sucessfully


----------



## Sims_Help

sorry about my grammar


----------



## hrlow2

to laurxlawliet
Just looked at the specs at the PackardBell site for your EasyNote. Seems that 800x600 is what is supported on the machine,regardless of what video card is capable of.


----------



## sarijones

i have the sims 2 deluxe dvd edition. i have been using it without problem. today i get on there, there are no words for the needs, no days of the week on skills and careers screen. on the wants and fears, it says #### missing string for <>. has anyone seen this before? how do you fix it?


----------



## queengoose1226

I have Sims 2, Sims 2 University, and Sims 2 Glamour Life. I recently had to have something else huge put on my computer's C drive where my three games were and had to unload my games in order to put on the other application. I have a OneTouch Maxtor backup drive which is the G drive now and I tried to put them on there but it didn't work. Help please


----------



## hrlow2

to queengoose1226
Hate to break it to you, but everything that I know about the Sims2 (and I have been playing since the original Sims) shows that the game MUST be on C drive, not any other.
By the way, welcome to TSG.


----------



## octopusquid

Hey it's me AGAIN... and I have NO CLUE what the heck is wrong now.

Since the last post I made, I got a new laptop. However, the problems from the last posts still exist. I got the newest DirectX, just to be sure, and it still crashes at "Crash-Proofing Parties". I'll update my specs, but they shouldn't be that different than before. The only difference is possibly my graphics card, which isn't an NVidia anymore, it's an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator.


----------



## Izechias

hi
I've got a wierd problem with sims 2
when i try to give order to a sim the big face with options always disappear after less then a second... This happens nomatter what kind of object im tring to use with that sim the face with tasks always show only for a few moments.. 
ive got all the expansions and stuff versions installed, tried every resolution option but I doubt thiss is a graphics problem
Thanks for any suggestions and sorry for my english

edit: I found some posts regarding the same problem (by mirageiris), starting at page 111 in this thread but it wasnt solved


----------



## kimiller29

I have this same problem. I just installed double deluxe last night and i can do everything but make the sims perform a task. IT IS GETTING ON MY NERVES!!!!


----------



## novicem

Hi,

I have an issue with the SIMS 2 Double Deluxe DVD. I can't install from the dvd atall, it works on other PCs and laptops and other DVDs work on this PC, very strange problem, the PC just will not recognise the DVD. I got over this problem by copying the DVD onto an 8GB USB drive, copying onto hard drive and installing from there. App installed fine, now when I try to launch it, it looks for the DVD and and tells me to insert correct DVD. Is there a way I can point the app to look on the hard drive as opposed to the DVD. I have copied to a second DVD and I have the same problem. Help much appreciated.

Thks


----------



## ketsueki13

A lot of times the menu disappearing quickly is due to a problem with a display driver or a problem with Vista. Sims 2 does occasionally have problems with Vista, and sometimes running in Compatiblilty Mode helps. If compatibility mode doesn't help, check this list to make sure your graphics card is supported.

Also, make sure you're fully patched.

If that doesn't work, try deleting (or just moving if you don't want to delete it) your downloaded content.

Last but not least, if none of that works, try doing a proper uninstall reinstall.
Uninstall the game
Restart your computer
Reinstall your game (making sure the expansions are in the right order, if applicable)

You can find out if your card is supported here:
http://thesims2.ea.com/help/detail.php?help_id=281

You can find patches here:
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/index.php


----------



## maritadott

Hey! Sims 2 dont want to work on my laptop. I have tried to install it twice. and each time it crash when I try to make a sim..and in the neighborhood all the trees and cars are white, and look like some kinda newspaper. What can I do to get it to work?


----------



## ketsueki13

The "Newspaper Print Issue" is caused by missing or corrupt graphics.
A few solutions that sometimes work are:
Cleaning your Disk
Fully Uninstalling
Reinstalling

If none of those things work, test your DVD drive by installing something else. Often, the DVD drive is one of the first things to go.

Does changing your graphics res setting help? i.e. Changing from High Res to Low Res


----------



## hrlow2

to maritadott
What type of machine and specs?


----------



## leadkilla25

Occasionally, when I load the Sims 2, the pixellization is all screwed up; like the green diamond thingy is a bunch of green, transluscent dots. The game is still playable, but it's annoying the crap out of me. PLEASE HELP.
...And if someone has already posted this, I'm sorry. I did not have time to read the 100+ pages in this forum.
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## lotsofgraceXO

I own all the Sims 2 expansion packs and I've been playing the sims for many years now. I also download custom content occasionally. But recently I've experienced some issues with the clothing on the sims. Sometimes when I change the clothes with the dresser some clothes cause the sims' bodies to dissappear. And now I can't use any of the freetime clothes I once had. If I click on it I just get a random original outfit.


----------



## Jesse H

Xonia said:


> Hi. Nice work you've done so far. I've got another questions for you
> 
> Q: When I run the installation, around 18 % it pauses. I then get the msg that TData\Res\Sound\Sfx1.package misses (first CD). What now? *looks desperate*


I'm getting the same problem and I know it cannot be the CD because I installed it on a different computer just to see if the CD was causing the problem.


----------



## sagittarius1975

Hi, 
This is my first time posting. I used to play the sims2 on a desk top when it first came out and had no problems. I had the original sims2 game. I bought the double deluxe and have been using my mothers computer which is a dell inspiron 1525 laptop. It seems to work fine doing everything else except when I create a family. It freezes during the process or while loading. Since I'm in the market for a new computer and would like to be able to play the Sims2 plus all the expansion packs.. and I see people are having a LOT of problems with the windows vista.. are there any computers out there, new ones that have no problems?? 

Thank you! 
Jennifer


----------



## Alecktra

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME. ok so when i play sims 2 i click on a object like a fridge and the blue interaction menu pops up (u no the one with like have a snack or serve lunch) it stays for just like 1/4 of a second and then just goes away. i am almost sure it has to do with my mouse. what do i do. (by the way i have a laptop).


----------



## add1cted.drummer

Hey people..
I have a problem with runing sims2
When i run sims2 i get this error "The Sims 2 has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience"
I sure my requirements it's ok...

My computer is acer aspire7520 i put os xp on them...
AMD Turion 64x2 Mobile Technology TL-60 (2GHz, 2 x 512 KB L2 cache)
Up to 752 MB NVIDIA Ge Force 7000M Turbo Cache
2 GB DDR2
250 GB HDD

Somebody HELP please....????


----------



## Lizpuff

I read through this and cannot find an answer to my Sim problem

The game installs fine. I am installing the Sims 2 and University. Anyway I click to play and it starts. When the sims ad comes up if I click to skip it a blank error box pops up. I click ok and the game shuts down to my desktop. If I do not skip the Sims ad, after it is finished the same box comes up with the same results.

I have played it before on the same computer and everything was fine. 
The only difference now is that I am installing it onto an external hard drive. I don't think the hard drive is bad-it plays other games just fine. I got the hard drive for my Sims games especially. It is a re-drive Simple Tech hard drive and it has 500 GB so it is not full.

Is there any way to play the game? I have not found the answer anywhere else.

Is there a way to install it on the C drive and then move it successfully onto the hard drive?


----------



## jbm1991

*Lizpuff* If you have played the game fine on your computer before i shall assume its not a problem with your PC. I would personally recommend not running games from an external hard drive for the simple reason that the data that your PC needs to run the game is slowed down considerably by the cable connecting your PC and the external hard drive, and as a result it is causing the game to crash. If you are trying to save hard drive space by saving the game onto the external hard drive, you could instead install the game onto your main PC hard drive (C://), and copy any music, videos, documents etc onto your external hard drive. I have all of my music and videos and such on my external hard drive, and save my main hard drive solely for installing things.


----------



## hrlow2

to Lizpuff
If there is, then I haven't found it in quite a few years.


----------



## sims2meg

hey people.
i have recently uninstalled every single one of the sims games i own, and now i am trying to reinstall them, starting with double deluxe, which has never been installed by me or on my computer before, but i put the disk in and... nothing. sat here for 30 minutes, just to see if it was being slow. still nothing. if anyone could help, they would get a super-awesome internet high-five.


----------



## hrlow2

to sims2meg
Sometimes if you put the disk in the other disk drawer they take off normally.
Or go to My Computer, right click on the Sims disk and select Autoplay.


----------



## sims2meg

to hrlow2
thanks, its working now


----------



## hrlow2

to sims2meg
Unless my memory has left me, we've "talked" before, haven't we?


----------



## Kate-xo

Hi, I am new to this site. I have been playing the Sims 2 for years now, but in the summer I got a new laptop (Acer Aspire 5920) and I installed the Sims 2 and Expansion packs (university, nightlife, pets and seasons) and it worked for a while, until I had to uninstall it for a while, when I wasn't using it(computer being very slow). In December I tried installing them again, they installed sucessfully and I opened the game, it froze after the picture is taken in the create a sim part, and if it didnt freeze then, it froze when it was loading to get to the lot. I tryed installing it and re-installing it several times (about 12-15) and it still didnt work. The a couple of days ago I tryed re-installing it, and it worked- I was really happy. Then yesterday, I tried it again and it just keeps freezing when going to a lot again. grrr 
I cleared out all of task manager (except SYSTEM, Explorer ect.), cleared as much off my computer as possible, have nothing running when it is and it still doesnt work. Could anyone help me? Its not a faulty disc, as it has worked before and here is some information from my computer.

Windows Vista Home Premium
3.00GB
32-Bit Operating System
(=

Edit: I went on a couple of hours ago, and I relised I only have this problem if I go on an existing family, if I create a new one it works, until I go off the game. Then it doesn't work again (unless I create a new family-which I don't want to be doing all the time)
Thanks for your time.
-Thumbs Up-


----------



## aster48

EA Games and Video cards HAVE been driving people to drink here, haven't they? Count me as one of them.

I'm going to post this in sections, since for some reason, the forum keeps logging me out. And this is a long post.

I have the Sims 2 EPs up to Seasons. Up until February 2008, all was blissful. I had a GE Force 6600, and the game ran well. OK, it had its occasional crashes and color gltiches, but that seems to be the nature of this game.

In March 2008, my video card blew a capacitor and died, and the PSU died with it. I had to replace both. I chose the NVIDIA 9600 GeForce GT, since I read that people were playing the Sims just fine with it.

All was blissful again. The game ran great 99% of the time. (There were those custom content crashes once in a while, but I got rid of the offending stuff. And if the colors looked strange, or the game acted strangely, a DirectX or driver update made everything copasetic.) Then in September, the game would minimize to the toolbar, and occasionally, I'd get a black screen, and the machine would restart. In what turned out to be an unrelated development, the machine would turn off occasionally if we turned it on, and we had to hard reboot it. The temps were running a little high at idle, so the techie added a fan for the GPU.

For a few months, things were pleasant enough. I started getting more black screens/restarts, but rarely; perhaps twice a month at best. The colors started looking strange again in December, so I updated the drivers, and that generally took care of things.

But in late December, I started to get more black screen/restarts, and started getting something worse: black screens/hard reboots. Still, this was twice a month, at best, while I played the game. I updated the drivers.

In January, things got a lot worse. The machine itself had to be hard rebooted a lot more often, and so did the game. It turned out that my motherboard was on its last legs. In late January, I had almost everything in the machine replaced: the motherboard, chipset (turned out that the one I had no longer was compatible with the machine), case (the one I had was very cramped), RAM, and another PSU.

For six days after the repair, the game ran flawlessly, and I DO mean flawlessly! Then the black screens/hard reboot nonsense started happening again during play. They started happening once a week, and yesterday, they happened three times in 24 hours! Something is giving my machine severe indigestion when it comes to The Sims (other games don't seem to be affected, and though I did have the screen go black for three seconds while surfing once, the thing went right back to normal.)

The black screens are extremely random. I can play the game for 2 hours with no problem or play it for 5 minutes, and get the black screen. Or an hour and half. Before yesterday, I could play the game for days without a problem at all.

What I've done so far:

- *Updated the drivers and DIrect X.* Again. I make sure to uninstall the old drivers, by the way. I updated to the most recent drivers after the machine black-screened twice, and before it black-screened again.
- *Tried running the game with the Windows and the AVAST! auto-updates off, and with AVAST off entirely.* I heard that some AV systems can cause trouble.
- *Defragged.* A lot. I still do it at least once or twice a week.
- *Ran CC cleaner.* Often.
- *Did the quick CHKDSK. *No bad boot sectors. The techie also checked the HD in January. No problems.
- *Did a LOT of Googling*, and found out that the 9600 has caused black screen problems for many. There was a bad batch. But if this was a bad card, wouldn't it have caused problems during those 6 blissful months?
- *Checked for malware. *A lot. I've run the machine by AdAware, Spybot, MalwareBytes and my AVAST! There was a slight problem, so I fixed it and deleted all previous restore points. Ran all again. Clean as a whistle. Have continued to scan for malware. 
- *Added a fan for the GPU.* The hottest the game runs during play is 65C, and I usually run a fan against the tower and lower the temp by several degrees, just in case. MB temperature is 45, but the techie stated that was Ok for this particular configuration, and once again, I run a fan while playing, so that gets lowered, as well.

My machine specs:

Windows XP Media Center, SP2. (I was one of those affected by the SP3 looping nonsense, so I uninstalled it.)
M2N-MX SE Plus Motherboard
Ge Force NVIDIA 9600 GT card, 512 mB
4 GB RAM
AL 200W Acer Monitor
PowerUp! 550-watt PSU (My second PSU in a year.)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, 2713 MHz (2)

If you need more info, I'll try to find it out.

So .... what obvious thing am I missing? Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Sergo

Well, seems to me that the game is just ****ed up somehow. My specs are far better than the game will ever need, 9600GT and so on so on, and it freezes at startup, no errors or anything, just freezes during of after the start video and ive found NO help for this solution, ive seen a lot of topics but no solution anywhere, i guess it was never meant to work


----------



## aster48

Y'know, I'm starting to think that. It seems I'm not the only one who has no idea what to do about this mess.

I did read that the 9600 GT caused black screens on selected games. Not all, and not even the same game from machine to machine! One person's Sims might be working just fine, for instance, while another is borked. The main problems seem involve games over three years old. 

I wished I knew that when I had to replace the video card last year! I would have bought the 8800, which seems to work pretty well with The Sims.

If only we had a clue where to start! I read about rolling back drivers, playing with BIOS settings, underclocking ... nothing seems to consistently work, from what I'm reading. (And quite honestly, I'm a newbie when it comes to that stuff.) There is no "general" fix; nothing you can download that will work on even 50% of the machines out there. And I'm not sure if reinstalling will do a bit of good. If I have to, I have to, but I don't want to do it, only to find out the problem still remains!

Googling is confusing me even more. 

Good luck with your Sims problem. Hope you find a good solution!


----------



## Sergo

Thanks for the nice story, although that, and no other post on 200+ pages didn't help 
Just have to wait for Sims 3 I guess


----------



## hrlow2

to aster48
When you use CCleaner, do you let it also do the Registry? If so,stop. It can "clean"items best left alone.
Remove all files related to the Sims2, EA, and Maxis.Use Start, Search to be sure you have it all. Then do a re-install.
May cause problems if any files are left. I personally use Absolute Uninstaller because it also removes Registry entries related to what you are removing(unlike CCleaner).


----------



## patchfp86

Hello,

I am new to the forum but a veteran The Sims player. 

So I stopped playing the game for a while and decided to play just the other day. I have the some expansions (University, OfB, Pets, Seasons, Glamore life stuff). 

I used the digital download tool from ea.com for the Seasons expansion. This has worked in the past. When I click on the shortcut for the game, the mouse changes to the hour glass for a second then goes back to normal. 

After this, nothing happens. I was suspicious, so I opened up the task manager and saw that the Sims2EP5.exe was running as it is supposed to. I thought it was odd that noting happened on screen though. No initial splash either. 

So I ended the task manually and rebooted. I tried again with the same results. I contacted the Sims 2 support people and they told me to update my drivers, which I did. Still nothing. 

I have them working on it now, but they take too long. 

My comp is three years old, but i have a GeForce 7800, 2GB of RAM; a 2.4Ghz and at least 100GB of space left on my HD, so I doubt its my PC. Also, I can run other ea, graphics intensive programs like Spore without any trouble or lag whatsoever. 

Any help appreciated. 

Thanks guys. 

-Patchfp86


----------



## Laraelindss

Hello Ive been having problems with sims 2 freezing and the screen goes black and says NO SIGNAL and then the game tries to refresh and its ble with the hour glass for about 3 minutes. It never did this when I had a different screen. help


----------



## nasher2204

hi iv had sims 2 since it came out but recently i got a new pc. when i try and play the game it keeps going to the desktop constantly but it dont close the game or anything it just keeps minimizeing the game and it's realy annoying is there a way to fix this ??

Appreciated help 
thanks 
nasher2204


----------



## bubblesnbarefeet

Hello all!
I used to be a Sims ADDICT, but I haven't played in over a year. However recently I got the urge to play again and tried to reinstall it on my computer. The Sims 2 installed perfectly fine, but when I try to install the Sims 2 Pets I run into a problem. I insert the disk and click "run" on the "autorun" window. After a short pause I get a notice that says, "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file "E:\AutoRun\AutoRun.bmp" from the media." It only gives me the option to try again (to no avail) or quit the installation. 
I've tried just about everything; cleaning the disk, manually copying the files to my hard drive, checking that everything is compatible and up to date, searching the web for answers, installing the patch... I'm at a loss. I know the disk is fine because I've ran it on my other computer. Also, I can play the Sims 2 by itself with no problems as well as other expansion packs (these are no longer on the computer at all so I know it has nothing to do with installing them out of order). Any suggestions?!


----------



## nick562

i have a problem with playing sims2...it working fine until i choose a house.i can play for hours...creating families,changin seasons etc...but when i choose the house which i want to play,after a few seconds my monitor treats like i turned off my pc.the game run but i don't see anything.do you understand what i talk about?the power light of my monitor turn orange but the pc and the game work...


----------



## Doorslover29811

I am new to this forum and have a couple of questions that i hope somebody can help me with. 
OK here is my issue. I just got The Sims2 Double Deluxe DVD-Rom and i can't install it. i put the disk in and it does nothing. it doesn't even show up in the drive folder. Yes i have a DVD drive. I found, on this thread somewhere, i can't find it now, a link to download a Sims2 system requirement checker. I did and it said that the only thing not compatible is my Cpu???? I am so computer illerate that i have no idea what that means. Aparently i have 1.7GHz and i need to have 2.0GHz. I don't know how to fix this or even if i can. And is that the problem i am having with it not reading the disk? I have been trying for 2 days to get this game to work (even taking one back to the store because i thought the game was faulty). Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks
Doorslover29811


----------



## andru 1963

Hi

I know that a lot of time has passed, but I now have the same problem
I would be very grateful if you could advise how you resloved it.

Many thanks

Andru


----------



## patchfp86

Doorslover, The problem that you have is with your CPU. Your CPU is what makes your computer run. It does all of the calculations and runs all of your programs. The Sims 2 takes up a ton of space. The CPU that you are using may not be able to handle the Sims 2 and all of the other programs that your computer is running. There are a few things that you can do. For starters, lets look at the game itself. Now you installed three different versions of the game with the double deluxe version. The original, and then the two EP's. This is a big file for your game to handle. Try loading the game. (if possible) It may take a long time. If the game does load, try lowering all of the options in the game. Turn off all of the graphics and all of the special options that the game does. If that doesn't work, (or if the game never loads) you can try to stop all of the programs running in the background on your PC. Now, I am not sure how computer literate you are, but there are two ways you can do this. 1. Run the task manager. Click on the processes tab. End all programs started by your username except for explorer.exe and your antivirus software. Then start the sims. This is a bit tricky, but it could work. 2. Run msconfig out of the run menu. When the box appears, click on the startup tab. Uncheck the programs that are not essential to running your computer day to day. Then click on the Services tab. Uncheck the services that you know you do not need. This can be tricky. If you are unsure, leave the check there. Other than that, I am not really sure I can help you further. if it is absolutely necessary, you can try replacing the CPU. This has to be done by a computer store or you have to send it in, but they are costly and in this case it may be a waste of time. i am sorry that you cannot play the game. It rocks. The sims 1 is still a great game though! you can always try that. I hope this stuff helps. -patchfp86


----------



## patchfp86

BTW, if anyone used the EA Download manager to purchase any EP's or any editions of the game, DO NOT update the product. There is a problem with the update that does not allow it to run the game if it was purchased at a previous time. EA told me that in reference to my above problem. Hope this prevents any more hair lose...


----------



## ronanski

Sorry i don't have enough time to read them all so i'm just going to wait for your reply thanks
Q:I have the ORIGINAL discs of sims 2, the installations were fine, others looked fine but when i tried to run it first it said i need CD 1, so i did and then i tried to run it, it gave me the message "Please insert the correct CD and re-run the program" something like that. I'm waiting for your reply ,thanks.


----------



## Tubby93

Hey.
Ok so i am new to this and dont no if this post will work or anything.
Basically i have installed the sims 2 onto my laptop with windows vista on it and when i try and play it all that comes up is the little white the sims sign then it disappears and is replaced with an error box that says application has crashes, application will now terminate.
i have re installed it and i have downloaded the nessissary things like direct x9 and even a update patch of the sims 2 website 
but nothing works. 

if anyone could help with my problems that would be brill
thanks


----------



## hrlow2

to Tubby93
Welcome to TSG
Please give a little specs on your machine.(CPU,RAM)


----------



## Tubby93

Ok So Im not sure if these are right.
Im a girl that has no idea about comps really 
and i have only had it for like a week or to because it used to be my dads.
Its a jotbook A52.
I basically looked up my laptop on the net and this is what came up 

Intel® Core Duo Processor T2250 and above CPU
ATI Radeon® Xpress 200M graphics
DDRII 512MB and above (Max to 2.0 GB) of RAM
60/80/100/120 GB (5400RPM-SATA)

Is that what u were looking for ? ​


----------



## Quentari

Hey Tubby,

i too have my sims installed on a Vista laptop and ran across the same problem. What you do is open My Computer (while the disk is in) and click on the disc drive (it should have a sims2 symbol on it or something like that registering taht it is in) and start it that way. worked for me 

also everytime i try to start up sims it has recently started coming up with a "this application has crashed" popup and well, crashing when it gets to the loading screen  any suggestions for fixing it anyone?


----------



## Tubby93

Hey Quentari,
Yeh i have tried to open it every single way possible and it does the same thing. The little popup comes up with this "appilcation has crashed this application will now termintate" then crashes at the sims 2 screen.
 im starting to think that my comp just wont let me play sims 2. 
Which is very sad  

But thanks anyways.


----------



## Quentari

well that sucks...my advice? throw your laptop against a wall and buy a computer. it seems to work better on computers. -.-

all i know is it helped me, besides uninstalling it and re-installing it theres not much other advice i can give ya, sorry.

also please dont smash your laptop. it might feel good as you do it but then you'll have NO laptop


----------



## Tubby93

Hmm smashing it against a wall does sound like fun  
But parents might kill me since it was dads laptop like a week ago before i stole it  lol

Thanks for trying to help anyways 
Guess im still on the hunt for an answer or a new computer


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Did you try deleting the group.cache?? Then restarting the computer.. That's done it for me before. =3 Don't worry, its not unplayable!! I've had that error before.. Its just caused by too many different things, lol.


----------



## Tubby93

Umm ok well how do i find the group cache ?? lol since im not exactly sure what that is  
Yay u have restored my hope that i will one day get to play sims 2  
Thanking You Muchly.


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Hahah, no problem. And it might not work, so don't get your hopes up TOO high! I had a pretty big battle with Sims as well.. What did i do? Tell my computer to stop shutting off for problems. o.o; Because it was shutting off during sims. I'm bad, lol!

Anyway, for group.cache.. You would find that here: C:\documents\EA Games\The Sims 2 Or whatever drive you have it on. =3 Make sure you restart your computer, too.


----------



## Tubby93

OK so i found the group.cache thing and deleted it then restarted my comp sadly this did nothing. I have tried to start it from the shortcut and by going to my computer basically everyway possible.  
See my comp doesnt turn off when using sims it just wont play it.
My hope in this game is slowly dying. lol 

Got any more ideas for me ?


----------



## NicolaJB75

ive got the sims 2 double dulux and its been working fine for a while but now it starts loading and gets to 'crash-proofing parties' freezing then comes up with an error message of ' the application has crashed. the appliction will now terminate' i have tried contacting ea but they will not let me contact them because of a catogory page issue.
Help?!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Tubby93 said:


> OK so i found the group.cache thing and deleted it then restarted my comp sadly this did nothing. I have tried to start it from the shortcut and by going to my computer basically everyway possible.
> See my comp doesnt turn off when using sims it just wont play it.
> My hope in this game is slowly dying. lol
> 
> Got any more ideas for me ?


I know you don't want to hear this.. But have you tried reinstalling? Also, i think you can delete Accessory.cache as well... You might want to try that.  I'm trying to think of other ways to help.. Sorry, i wasn't very good at this.. Why it took so long for me to fix it. lol


----------



## toastmelba

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before, but when i install Sims 2 it works fine, and it plays fine until i go into a family, then my computer reboots. any ideas? ta x


----------



## hrlow2

Welcome to TSG.
Give a little information about your machine(CPU,RAM).
Try turning back some options to save on system resources.


----------



## MoniQ

Sorry if this has been covered already; I read through the posts and still can't work it out.
Im on a laptop with Pentium M, 1.5 GHZ, ATI Mobility Radeon 7500 vid card, 512 MB ram.
The game starts installation ok, I went through the registration and can play the "grow your sims" game whilst installation starts, but then it gets to 1 or 2% and goes to a blue error screen that says "page_fault_non_paged_area" and has shut down to prevent damage to the system, then re boots.
I tried installing with the virus protector disabled, but no difference.
Please help! Im dying to play!


----------



## hrlow2

to MoniQ
Welcome to TSG
Am looking at system requirements fo the Sims2 game right now.It appears that your video card falls a little short of the requirements. Game calls for ATI Radeon 8500 or greater.


----------



## MoniQ

hrlow2 said:


> to MoniQ
> Welcome to TSG
> Am looking at system requirements fo the Sims2 game right now.It appears that your video card falls a little short of the requirements. Game calls for ATI Radeon 8500 or greater.


Really? I thought it needed 7200 or better. Well that explains it.
Thank you very much for your help. At least I know what the prob is now and am not tearing my hair out thinking it should work. Thanks again. =)


----------



## MoniQ

Its odd... I got it to install in 'safe mode' but when I tried to play it in safe mode it gave me the message about not having the Direct X drivers etc. When I tried to play it after a normal start up, it gave the message that the disk was not in and to insert the correct disk, even though it was. 
Then all my desktop icons started to go funny by doubling up and remaining there even when I moved them but I could not click on them.
Weeeeird.
I guess I really am going to have to give up ='(


----------



## xRissa

i have the same problem what am i supposed to do?


----------



## xRissa

Sorry to be such a pain but I realize that there's 200+ pages. I searched through the thread for a answer but I see that most have the same problem and none seem to have the solution. 
Q: Whenever I try to save my family the game freezes, I'm using Sims 2 Deouble Deluxe with nightlife and celebtration expansions included. I haven't tried to build anything yet but every other area of the game is working fine except for the make a family feature. What do I do?
Here's my system information:
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/25/2009, 20:50:24
Machine name: CHERISE-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 1318 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A00
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 3062MB RAM
Page File: 1228MB used, 5098MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_02861028&REV_0C
Display Memory: 358 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 358 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1437 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/8/2008 05:32:58, 3301376 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6942-11CF-0576-8C22ADC2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x2A02
SubSys ID: 0x02861028
Revision ID: 0x000C
Revision ID: 0x000C
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_B 
Deinterlace Caps: {BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{BF752EF6-8CC4-457A-BE1B-08BD1CAEEE9F}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_EdgeFiltering 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY VideoProcess_AlphaBlend DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers / Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8384&DEV_7616&SUBSYS_10280286&REV_1002
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 1.00.5927.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 02:52:26, 379904 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: IDT
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 1.00.5927.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 02:52:26, 379904 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
Description: Playback Capture (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 1.00.5927.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 02:52:26, 379904 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
Description: Microphone / Line In (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: stwrt.sys
Driver Version: 1.00.5927.0001 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 5/8/2008 02:52:26, 379904 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2831
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 194560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 22:23:03, 5888 bytes
----------------

THANK YOU !


----------



## ptmms

I need help. It may be an obvious simple problem, but I really want my game to work. I installed The SIms 2 Double Deluxe and it doesn't work properly. In game mode, when you move the camera around, it looks fine, but if you stop, the view changes into a blue or green grid and you can onl see a few highlighted objects. I don't know what to do, i tried changing the settings and it didn't work. It is a Windows computer, it is not a vista.


----------



## verotaylor

first of all, i have no custom content. now, i've moved the grunt family like 3 times already, and every time the carpool comes to pick up the grunt brothers, the game crashes. what the...?


----------



## ssbbwangel

I'm not sure where the .. ATI Radeon&#8482; Xpress 200M in thisthe sims2 and expansions recommenations please help ..


----------



## SerenaWowSim

Hi I have the Sims 2 with a few expansions, Nightlife, Free Time-the disc I use, Bon Voyage and University. Some objects that came with University do not appear. They are invisible, but they can be used. For example, I placed a counter top that could not be seen. When my sim tried to prepare food and there was no visible counter space, he went outside to use the invisible counter top I didn't even realise was there.

The items count toward wants (ie Buy a drumkit/bass) but cannot be seen or selected. I can't even sell them in buy mode to get rid of them.

Also when I go into the University screen, and try to go into one of the buildings, there are errors.. I cannot go into build mode, which is irritating as _there are no doors >.<_ There are big blocks of the wrong colour on the tool section, ie for the build mode and buy mode, parts of colour missing and just a whole bunch of errors from University.

Below are some of my computer stats. All the expansions and the original game are store-bought copies.

I tried reinstalling University, but it just did the same thing. Do I have to reboot computer as well? In between uninstalling and reinstalling?

Any advice is welcomed.

Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20 GHz
2GB Ram Windows Vista Premium Home edition
Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS


----------



## pyles23

I downloaded the sims 2 seasons yesterday off of EA download manager and it worked fine. I had the sims 2 apartment life as well. Yesterday, i used a cheat to get more money and ever since then when I have been in play mode, when i would click anywhere to have a sim do something, the menus that dispay your action option disappears a seccond after i click it, not letting me control anything my sims do. IT IS SO FRUSTRATING! Please help me, i really want to play my new game.


----------



## CoasterFreak

I'm going to start working my way backwards with these, starting with pyles23.


----------



## CoasterFreak

pyles23 said:


> I downloaded the sims 2 seasons yesterday off of EA download manager and it worked fine. I had the sims 2 apartment life as well. Yesterday, i used a cheat to get more money and ever since then when I have been in play mode, when i would click anywhere to have a sim do something, the menus that dispay your action option disappears a seccond after i click it, not letting me control anything my sims do. IT IS SO FRUSTRATING! Please help me, i really want to play my new game.


Pyles23, 
Exactly what cheat did you use? You should not run into any problems with built-in (approved) EA Cheats.


----------



## CoasterFreak

SerenaWowSim said:


> Hi I have the Sims 2 with a few expansions, Nightlife, Free Time-the disc I use, Bon Voyage and University. Some objects that came with University do not appear. They are invisible, but they can be used. For example, I placed a counter top that could not be seen. When my sim tried to prepare food and there was no visible counter space, he went outside to use the invisible counter top I didn't even realise was there.
> 
> The items count toward wants (ie Buy a drumkit/bass) but cannot be seen or selected. I can't even sell them in buy mode to get rid of them.
> 
> Also when I go into the University screen, and try to go into one of the buildings, there are errors.. I cannot go into build mode, which is irritating as _there are no doors >.<_ There are big blocks of the wrong colour on the tool section, ie for the build mode and buy mode, parts of colour missing and just a whole bunch of errors from University.
> 
> Below are some of my computer stats. All the expansions and the original game are store-bought copies.
> 
> I tried reinstalling University, but it just did the same thing. Do I have to reboot computer as well? In between uninstalling and reinstalling?
> 
> Any advice is welcomed.
> 
> Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20 GHz
> 2GB Ram Windows Vista Premium Home edition
> Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GTS


SerenaWowSim,
Your specifications are more than enough for the Sims 2. It looks like you have a corrupt game file somewhere. Do you have all of the latest patches from http://thesims2.ea.com/update/ ? If you install the patches and still have issues, I would suggest uninstalling the game completely (Note: Put your game saves aside, such as on your desktop and out of C:\Users\$user\Documents\EA Games\The Sims 2\Neighborhoods). Restart your computer after uninstalling and reinstall the games IN ORDER. After you've reinstalled the games, make sure the games are up to date by visiting the link I provided above and then run the game. If you are no longer experiencing the issue, then it may have been resolved. Rename the newly installed Neighborhoods folder Neighborhoods.bak and move your Neighborhoods folder back into the Directory. If the issue comes back, you have a corrupt saved game file and you will have to lose your saved games.

I know it's a lot, but if you need more help, feel free to write back or PM me. I'm more than happy to walk you through it.


----------



## CoasterFreak

ptmms said:


> I need help. It may be an obvious simple problem, but I really want my game to work. I installed The SIms 2 Double Deluxe and it doesn't work properly. In game mode, when you move the camera around, it looks fine, but if you stop, the view changes into a blue or green grid and you can onl see a few highlighted objects. I don't know what to do, i tried changing the settings and it didn't work. It is a Windows computer, it is not a vista.


Can I have a few more details about your computer, ptmms?
How old is it?
Processor, Graphics Card, Memory/RAM?
Operating System Version?

This will allow me to help you a bit more.


----------



## Patrick11

a year ago i got a new *Compaq *Computer... Then i go out and buy the sims 2 double deluxe for PC and double deluxe is regular sims 2 with decoration stuff EP and Nightlife EP. i also bought Open for Business EP and College EP. installed it all and gotto play it for about 3 weeks then finally i go to play it the next day and it says "The Application has crashed! The application will now Terminate." and i got mad so now ive been trying all different thiongs and i finally ended giving up but now i wanna learn how to get it goin again but dont know how...please help!!!! i dont know what to do and im confused!


----------



## pyles23

i used Motherlode and ever since then it just doesn't work.


----------



## mustangsally81

I ran The Sims 2 for quite awhile on my computer, and had no problems. Lately, when I try to load the game, it gets to the last section "Partioning Social Networks", and then freezes up. The music plays but skips. I have downloaded the patch from the Sims website. I have updated my drivers to the best that I can find??

My computer info is as follows:
Dell Inspiron 640m laptop
Running Windows XP @ 1.83GHz, 1.83GHz, 0.99GB of RAM
Intel (R) CPU T2400
Mobile Intel (R) 945GM Express Chipset Family 224.0 MB
Main Driver: igxprd.dll version 6.14.0010.4814

I am just wondering why I could run the Sims 2 when I got it 3-4 years ago, but can't now. Is there something I can't find on the Dell website that I need to download? I have phoned Dell, but my warrantee has expired and they are little help. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mustangsally81

I am also running DirectX version 9.0. Does it need DirectX version 10? 
My BIOS is :
Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS version 1.10 A10

Thanks.


----------



## broadway_bound

Hi,
I've been playing the Sims 2 for forever and I recently installed it onto my computer again. I can play the game just fine and there's nothing wrong with the building of houses and making of families. However, when I go to actually play the game; I would click on something and the little menu with the Sims head in the middle with all the options pops up, then without clicking again; the menu disappears. I have like a (no exaggeration) 0.4 second window to choose the option I want. This happens every time and sometimes the window stays up longer, other times it doesn't even pop up.
I uninstalled then reinstalled the game, but it didn't help. 
Please help me, I have no idea what is going on!


----------



## broadway_bound

This was happening to me before I even downloaded anything!


----------



## Very.Frustrated

Hi there,
you have briefly gone over my problem before but i need a bit of extra help please...

I have been running the sims2 on my computer for some time and this is the first time I am getting a problem.

I downloaded some custom content (lots & objects for houses) off a website for the sims2 custom content. They all said no expansion packs required and that they were compatible with my game.

However, now when i open the game, it gets to the Sims2 splash window and almost completely loads but comes up with an error message saying: the application has crashed, the application will now close

HELP PLEASE...its so very frustrating


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Sorry Very.Frustrated.. I don't think you'll like what i have to say.. Its annoying, but the only way i know of to fix it. Take out all of your CC. Make another download folder and put half of your CC back in the game. Keep slowly putting it in/taking it out until you can locate the file giving you the problems. Unfortunately, not everyone marks their CC stuff right, or a file corrupts. Anything can happen, really.. 

Hopefully this works for you. Good luck!


----------



## pyles23

This is exactly what is happening to me. it is soo frustrating and i dont know what to do.


----------



## sims2maniac

ok duz any one no how to help me kuz like my fn sims2 body shop stoped working all outa no wer at first it woodnt do any thng now it says it stoped working its weered an iv used it befor


----------



## sims2maniac

kuz like it just says sims2body shop has stoped working its dumb i want to make my own clothes again sims2 isnt as great without complete custum stuf like making my favorit band a shirt on sims2 so i can hav cooler clothes or like a awsome shirt witha legend of zeldas hyrule triforce symble i meen jeez it very annoying i meen i never realy used it alot cood i just need a new esp


----------



## sims2maniac

cuz if thts the case i feel dumb cuz i can get a new esp any tym but it hasnt worked fer awhile an i got a new esp an it stil duznt work i meen i havm all college buisnes freetym apartment life all but the boring one reely i need help help help im so fn mad its not good i am like the bigest sims fan i also need to no if sims3 has body shop cuz thn il just save my muny n get sims three i meen im getn it any wase so i dunno i just found out how to custumize my clothing color n stuf so it sukz the only thng i used boddy shop for was creating outfits but now i no how to make custum clothing rrrr im so mad


----------



## Rabee

i have sims 2 with all of it's expansion packs, but i don't have any stuff packs.I installed them all correctly, i run the last pack appatment life on a non-CD crack. I dont have any mods. Two of my sims cooking skills till now have dropped suddely to 1 st level, they used to have it full.
I never used a cheat in the game. Does any body have an explanation for that.


----------



## colormeloved

Hello!

First, I have honestly gone through page after page, trying to find someone having my exact problem with either similar specs or at least a solution that would work for me either way. Sadly, still a problem, so here's the info:

I was previously able to play TS2 on my computer with no problems, even with custom content, etc. I had a separate problem on my computer, however, and I decided to reformat the entire thing. After reformatting, I have installed my expansions, and I can load up the game, but inevitably it will freeze at some point. It originally had the problem in the family creation screen, but now it's just at random times, and usually only about 3-10 minutes after I've started playing.

I've lowered all of the video options to low or off. I do not have any custom content currently downloaded. I've reduced my hardware sound acceleration level down to basic and even none.

When it freezes, I can almost always here a looping sound from the music/sound on the game for a few seconds, and then it stops entirely. Everything will be frozen, and I can't even ctrl-alt-delete out. It has to be shut down.

Any suggestions? Thanks!

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition
System Manufacturer: ECS
System Model: A780GM-A
Processor: AMD Athalon 64x2 dual-core processor 3800+
Memory: 2048 mb RAM
Page File: 454mb used / 3485mb available
DirectX version: 9.0c
Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS
Sound: Integrated, IDT Audio 1

P.S. I have done my best to get the most updated drivers for my video card, but that doesn't seem to fix the problem, and it doesn't seem to be a problem of overheating, etc.


----------



## Rabee

Exactly what do you do before that freezing happens?


----------



## colormeloved

It can actually happen after anything. I've had it freeze on the neighborhood view, just after loading in a family or after just watching them interact. I might be having them do something as simple as reading a book or greeting a neighbor and it will just suddenly lock up. It doesn't seem to be triggered by anything in particular.


----------



## Rabee

Do you run disc defragmanter regularly? I have read some articles discussing game performance and files compression; the more your game files are compressed the more frequent lag in the game occur.
Try installing game patches. Make sure that no programs are running in the background, and that your PC is clear of spyware and viruses. Sometimes anti-virus programs result in such issues, so why not try and run it with no AV. Also make sure that your game CD is clean.
If non of that helped just simply search for this issue on thesims2.com
or ea games website forums. You may pass by a thread similar to your issue??
Good Luck


----------



## doggypaws410

Please Help Me!
*I downloaded some things for my sims 2 game and i extracted them with WinRAR. When I went into Create A Sim, my custom content showed up, but the sims that stand in front of the mirror weren't there. i could select any type of clothing or hairstyles or heads, but no sim was displaying them. Does anybody know what's wrong? Please Help Me.*


----------



## Rabee

Did you try and delete your custom content and re-load the create a sim?


----------



## doggypaws410

no, because this just happened today. 
do you think that would fix it?


----------



## Rabee

yes, since it just happened today, then the custom content is the reason.
Just delete the newly added content and re-load the game.Tell me what happens with you.


----------



## HamsterLove

Hi,I installed The Sims 2 and when I start the game,it say ''Please insert the correct CD-ROM'' but the disc is already inside.The same thing happen when I start The Sims 2 Pet,it say ''Please ensure The Sims 2 Pet disc is in the drive''(the disc is inside).Can someone please help me?


----------



## Rabee

What are the Expansion packs that you have installed?


----------



## HamsterLove

The Sims 2 Pets only


----------



## Rabee

So you put the Sims 2 Pets in the drive, and it doesn't start?
I think that the Sims 2 Pets have two discs? (not sure)


----------



## HamsterLove

No,it has only 1 disc.When I try to start the game,a message ''Please ensure The Sims 2 Pets disc is in your drive,click ok to restart the application'' pops up,but the disc is already inside the drive.


----------



## Rabee

Is your disc original?
Make sure it's clean and dry.


----------



## doggypaws410

By The Way, Rabee, Thank You for the Help!
I really appreciate your replies and I will try using your advice.
I'll let you know what happens! =)


----------



## octopusquid

It is I, back with another unfortunate problem.

I recently acquired a friend's unused copy of Sims 2 University (in addition to the Sims 2 Double Deluxe that I already had), and everything seemes to load ok. It says I completely installed and comes up with a screen asking what to do next (run University, view readme, or exit) and I click the run option. It closes the window and my computer starts humming like it's runnning, but even after 15 minutes nothing opens. Ctrl-Alt-Del shows that no Sims program is even opened. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas as to the problem.

PS- This is the first and only EP that I've gotten and tried to run. Double Deluxe had Nightlife and Celebration Stuff as part of the disc, and I'm a little worried that since Nightlife came out after University that this might be an issue. Please help!


----------



## HamsterLove

Thanks for your help,Rabee!


----------



## Rabee

HamsterLove, did it work?
Check your Private messages.


----------



## doggypaws410

Thank You for your halp Rabee!
I did what you told me to, but i didn't delete ALL my custom content, just stuff I KNEW didn't work at all in my game. (I didn't want to delete the stuff that DID work because it was really cool lol). After deleting things, restarting the game, deleting other things, restarting the game again a few times, I finally figured out what was the reason for no sims on the CAS screen - the InTeenimator cheat I had. I deleted that then the sims came back up, which I was really glad for. Thank you so much for helping me with the problem I had. Anyone else reading this, remember to thank Rabee for their hard work! 

-Alexis


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Did you have the right version of inteen in your game? That'll do it..


----------



## Rabee

Your welcome Alexis


----------



## juliehelen

URGENT HELP PLEASE!!! My daughter has sims life stories, have spoken to ea games, dell also downloaded www.boxnet, did the whole run dxdiag and the run support ea help, run tou of ideas now, i even removed all sims files and loaded the original sims back in thinking it would kick start but nothing. if anyone can help you would make one little girl very happy.oh forgot to mention it does work on eldest daughter laptop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Douganfife

Okay here is my problem...
I installed Sims 2 with several expansion packs, Freetime being the newest one. Everything installed as it should but now when I put in the Freetime disk to play the game it asks that I "insert the original Freetime disk and not a back up". The disk isn't a back up and I've tried uninstalling everything and reinstalling and I get the same error. 
If someone could please help me I'd be eternally greatful!


----------



## hrlow2

to juliehelen
Can you provide a bit more information about the machine you are trying to install on?
Processor = ???
RAM = ???
OS = ???


----------



## juliehelen

hi, sorry to say, really not sure, its a microsoft windows xp if thats any help, think its os.


----------



## TehKensu

I am sure some one solved this issue, hopefully...

Okay, about a year ago, I had The Sims 2 and a few of it expansions on my lappy, and it worked, albeit not perfectly, but I was able to play it. But due to certain complications, I had to reinstall and all of the such. The problem is that when I reinstalled it and tried to play it, I get the "DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapter" error. So I looked through my drivers, everything fine and as up to date as I could get it. And it definitely worked before, definitely, on the same laptop. But I think it is the DirectX that is the issue.

Before, I was able to play games and now I can't. Dxdiag shows that all of the Direct Accleration in the display tab is "not available" And i cannot "test Direct3D" because of something. I tried uninstalling it and re-installing. clean boot and re-install, but for that I had to use a redist version instead of the webenduser version because after a clean boot and initiating the directX webenduser version, it gives me an error and tells me to check my log.

Most of the places i've seen says to "re-install". Well, unless what I have been doing is wrong the whole time... And it disheartens me that I can't help.

Dxdiag-Display-notes: "Problems were found in the system registry. Details are available in the saved text file. You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version. To test DirectDraw functionality, click the "Test DirectDraw" button above. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer." Toshiba Satellite A45-S120 2.8 GHZ Intel Pent. 4 Intel Graphics 82852/82855 GM/GME 2Gb RAM I tried many things but alas, all failed. Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## Rabee

the problem is in your Direct X registry. Indeed you must re-install it. 
Why not try installing an older version then upgrade to 9.0c??
Or completely uninstall it from your system, then re-install it.


----------



## TehKensu

How would I go about doing that? I've attempted to remove it from my system and using the installation client from windows before. The issue was that it wouldn't do it. But I haven't tried installing an older one, usually because if I do, it would say that I would still have a newer version of it on, even if I did remove it. Maybe it wasn't removed entirely. So I still don't know how to go about uninstalling it.


----------



## doggypaws410

Nekochanpurr said:


> Did you have the right version of inteen in your game? That'll do it..


Probably not. I didn't know there was a difference in the versions. Could you please help me to figure out which version I would need? thanks


----------



## Nekochanpurr

Its whatever the newest version of the sims expansions are in your game.  It should be right on the page. Like if you have freetime, you get the inteen that supports freetime, you don't go all the way up to apartments.. And such.


----------



## doggypaws410

Nekochanpurr said:


> Its whatever the newest version of the sims expansions are in your game.  It should be right on the page. Like if you have freetime, you get the inteen that supports freetime, you don't go all the way up to apartments.. And such.


Ohhh... okay. Thank You!!!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

No prob!  I hope you get it sorted.. Inteen is a good hack to have!


----------



## doggypaws410

haha thanks. 
by the way, you wouldn't happen to have a link for the inteen hack, would you? a little bit of info about it wouldn't hurt too. =D sorry if i'm a pain


----------



## Nekochanpurr

http://www.simbology.com/smf/index.php?topic=1014.0

There you are dear. What kind of info do you mean, BTW?


----------



## doggypaws410

just about how u exactly use it in the game once its downloaded (like what do i click?)

and i saw no direct link for downloading in the website you gave me. was there one? idk maybe im losing it =P


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I believe it should be in the first post. I'm not sure if you have to sign up or not. I know it took me forever to find!! I'm sorry i'm not much help there.
Once you have it in your game you can click your sim and check status or generate your biological clock.  There should be instructions with it, please read them carefully!


----------



## doggypaws410

Ok thank you so much you don't know how much of a help you've been to me! =D 
Take Care! ~Alexis


----------



## doggypaws410

NEKOCHANPURR!!!
I found the download for inteenimator! =)
lol im proud of myself.
http://www.simbology.com/mods/index.php?dir=inteen/inteenimater/&sort=date&order=desc
there was also this thing there called an insimenator. no idea what that is!


----------



## Nekochanpurr

I'm so proud of you!! lol!

Insiminator is another hack that does a crap load of things.. Here is the wikipage, explaining what it is.  There is also a link! 
http://www.sims2wiki.info/wiki.php?title=InSimenator


----------



## doggypaws410

ha ha thanks! =D im excited!!!
i downloaded that too XD


----------



## devilsweet

I just wiped my computer and re did everything then when I get to my sims 2 games (to re install them) I install the first one and run it everything is fine then I go to install the next one and when it got to updating it wouldnt work so I tried a different expansion and it did the same thing so I tried to play the game and it came up with the red X error screen. Please help I miss my game


----------



## TheNewObsession

Okay, so, this just started happening. I'm at my moms, and the computer hadn't been touched for a week, since I'd last been there. Suddenly, my sound for the Sims 2 isn't working, but everything else is working fine. I can hear my iTunes and everything, but the Sims just isn't working.

Help?

-Sidney


----------



## TheNewObsession

devilsweet said:


> I just wiped my computer and re did everything then when I get to my sims 2 games (to re install them) I install the first one and run it everything is fine then I go to install the next one and when it got to updating it wouldnt work so I tried a different expansion and it did the same thing so I tried to play the game and it came up with the red X error screen. Please help I miss my game


Here, this might help.
http://www.sims2wiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Game_Problem

It has a section in there somewhere for your problem.

"Clicking the icon to load the game gives you a little popup with nothing but a red X and a button to click OK."

-Sidney


----------



## wolfluvar13

I have had the sims 2 since it has came out and I have used one set of CDs to install the game on the computer and later laptop that I have had in that time. My laptop, which the game had been on for nearly a year, had a virus so my laptop was wiped clean of, well, everything. Including my sims. *note* The fact that all my sims files and such is gone is not the problem I am addressing. 

So a couple days ago I went to reinstall the sims 2 (no expansion packs)onto my laptop. The installation went well, but then the neighborhoods were messed up. They had different names such as Magic01, which was I assume something left over from before the wipe when I had Appartment Life installed. When I tried to access the neighborhoods, my game crashed. 

I uninstalled the game, wiped all the dust particals and junk off the back of my CDs and reinstalled. And now here is my problem. 

I can access the neighborhoods and all the lots in them, but when I am playing a sim and go to click on something to tell them something to do, the bubble options appear but then dissapear before I have time to select one. How long it stays up varies but it never stays for more about three seconds.

I believe this has something to do with the CDs because I have uninstalled and ensured that it was removed from the computer via add/remove programs then reinstalled it and the problem persists. 

I would greatly apprieciate any assistance you can offer to me on this. I miss my sims! *sniff*


----------



## bluyndrdrms

Okay, I read through several pages and didn't see a similar problem. There's no way I can make it through 200+, so here is my issue:

I have Sims 2 Deluxe (with Sims 2 + Nightlife), and it seems to lock up randomly, often during a big event. The first time it locked up, my sim was leaving the lot to go downtown. It started to load downtown, but the screen was black and I couldn't click on anything. I ended up having to use Task Manager to exit the game, then move the family out of their house and back in before I could play again. 

It did this same thing a couple more times - once when the headmaster was invited (he stood by the mailbox and wouldn't interact with anyone the entire time he was there. Then, when the visit was up, the screen went black again.) 

Recently, it locked up when the teenage sim was about to have her first kiss; however, this time, I was able to exit the game through Task Manager and go back in to the last saved point in the game without moving the family out. 

Ideas, please???

~Angela


----------



## bluyndrdrms

Oh yeah, and recently, everytime I have anyone cook porkchops, they start a fire. They used to have them all the time with no problems.


----------



## savannahhewson

i have a problem and i need help. (obviously)
so ive been playing sims 2 for like 2 years. i barely ever play it but whatever. it used to do this thing where if i pressed Ctrl+Alt+Delete it would start task manager and minimize sims 2. So then i would click on sims 2 again and there would be streaky lines through every thing and when i moved the view it would go to normal and then id sop moving and it would flash and streaky lines would be through almost everything again. I would close sims 2 and put the disc back in and it would be fine. Even if i saved while it was like that it would still be fine after. I hope you know what im talking about. Well a couple months ago it just decided to do that right as i started it up. All the houses and little green sim diamonds and all the sims and stuff would all have vertical lines through them! And whenever i move its fine. Well i cleaned the disc restarted it many times i uninstalled it and re-installed it and its still screwed up. I NEED HELP!! it wont go away  whats wrong?


----------



## kyemc09

I cant find the video adapters tag!!!! Help plz!!! And another thing my sims 2 used to work fine but my dad syatem restored my computeer an i installed it agen n it not working now plzzz sying could not find directx 9.0c or sumthing helpppppp!!!!!!!1


----------



## katztanxa

I have sims 2 seasons and have been playing it for years but recently when ever I'm playing no matter what sim I'm playing with when ever I click on something the menu only stays open for a second max. I was wondering if anyone knew what was causing this or how to fix it because it is impossible to play with it like this. Thanks.


----------



## ketsueki13

kyemc09 said:


> I cant find the video adapters tag!!!! Help plz!!! And another thing my sims 2 used to work fine but my dad syatem restored my computeer an i installed it agen n it not working now plzzz sying could not find directx 9.0c or sumthing helpppppp!!!!!!!1


As far as I know, you should have DirectX 9.0c, if you have XP SP2, but we can always try to install it.
You can get the download here:
http://www.microsoft.com/DOWNLOADS/...FamilyID=9226a611-62fe-4f61-aba1-914185249413


----------



## VariousCrisps

Everytime I insert a CD to play the game, autoplay and shortcuts don't work, and all games seem to not be installed. This only seems to have happened since I bought my new computer with Vista home basic on it, but I don't have much time to play the sims anymore, so I can't be sure if that's the problem.

The games had all been previously installed, but when I insert the Seasons CD (the latest expansion I have), the short cuts don't work, autorun doesn't work, everything under 'EA Games' on the start menu doesn't work, as if all the games have been uninstalled. Basically, the only way I seem to be able to play is if I install ALL of the games, yet again. I don't have the patience to do this for the second time in a few months, so if anyone could shed some light on this problem I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Amy-crystal

My Sims 2 freezes randomly at parts when i'm playing, sometimes it loads and allows me to play for a while and then freezes, sometimes i have no problems and most of the time it wont let me create a family, I was wondering whether it was my video card and sound card - My system Video memory is 128 Mb and my Shared system memory is 230Mb. Apparently it could also be to do with my graphics card? I have a Mobile Intel(R) 965 express chipset family chip type. I'm really not sure what I'm talking about here but i really need help with my game. When i bought this laptop it said it had the system requirements for the game so why am i having this trouble? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mynameis123

i can build, buy, etc with no problem,
but when i'm in live mode and try to get a sim to perform an action,
the options will pop up (for about a split second) and disappear just a fast as they came. (they don't even come up long enough for me to read them)

since the actions don't come up, i can't get my sim to do anything!
make a call...drive their car...throw a party...make some food...it's frustrating! i'm thinking maybe its just my laptop, or there is some code i can put in to stop this...please help.

i can't play the game if i can't get them to do anything myself!


----------



## xomanadaxo

xRissa said:


> Sorry to be such a pain but I realize that there's 200+ pages. I searched through the thread for a answer but I see that most have the same problem and none seem to have the solution.
> Q: Whenever I try to save my family the game freezes, I'm using Sims 2 Deouble Deluxe with nightlife and celebtration expansions included. I haven't tried to build anything yet but every other area of the game is working fine except for the make a family feature. What do I do?


I'm having a similar problem. I have read through all 207 pages of this thread and, while the issue has been mentioned several times, it's never been resolved. 
I played the Sims 2 on my laptop for several months earlier this year and had no problems. I got busy with school and stopped playing until a few days ago. When I started back up again and tried to create a family, the game crashed. During the create a family screen, the image will flicker and occassionally freeze on step 6. If it doesn't freeze on step 6, it will always freeze after I click on "save family" and try to go back to the neighborhood. It appears to be loading (the blue screen with the family picture), but will not make any progress. Sound is not affected. I have similar issues when trying to load houses, neighborhoods, community lots etc, but they are not as frequent. It always freezes, but not always at the same time. 
I'm playing The Sims 2 Double Deluxe on a HP Pavilion dv6000 notebook. I haven't downloaded anything extra for it.

OS: Windows Vista Home Premium
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T5750 @ 2.00GHz
Memory: 3062MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
Device: Intel Mobile 965 Express Chipset Family

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've spent hours searching for a solution!


----------



## Mmikael

Hi.
I tried to look the answer from previous questions, but I just couldn't read them all... So,my Sims 2 works fine, except that I cannot get that code track ( or whatever I should call it..)to appear.. It appeared once, just once.. I would like to use some codes while playing,so I would be thankful if somebody could suggest something to do to that problem... I am sure I'm pressing the right keys, CTRL , SHIFT and C.. 
Thanks if somebody can help!


----------



## ketsueki13

Mmikael: Do you have Vista? Some people have reported needing to push CTRL-SHIFT-Windows Key-C.
Another common problem is another program using that as a shortcut. Common culprits are Cursor XP and HP Health Check.


----------



## Mmikael

Thanks,million times thanks! I dont know yet if it works,but I'll try later today.. And so,yes, I do have Vista.. x_x

Thanks.


----------



## pix3la

I had the same problem as Brendee, I installed sims 2 and I have problems with adult skins. they are white with words writted on them. This only happens with adults and tennagers's faces.
I can still play the game no problems, I just cannot see some of their clothing or skin tone.

My sony vaio specs are :

OS : windows vista
CPU : core 2 duo 2.0 GHZ
RAM : 4Go
Video card : ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3430

Thank you very much


----------



## LivinDead

Hi, I have a problem with my sims 2.
Ok, Ive got all the Expansion packs, besides free time and apartment life.
Its been working great for months, but today I tried to start it, it couldn't work at all. The Bon Voyage Launcher would appear, and then after clicking play, I checked through the windows task manager and simsEP6.exe appeared for a few seconds, then disappeared. Ive tried restarting and shutting down so many times. Still the same thing. I hope someone could help me out with this. And just to add if it helps, Ive been downloading a lot of stuff for my sims, but It never caused any problems, and I dont think it is since the last time I added a download was days ago and I could still play many times and worked fine.
Another thing, I tried to re-install bon voyage, but that even couldn't really work.


----------



## manda51093

I have sims 2 special dvd edition. I installed it fine, but I cant find out how to actually play the game. I find all the bonus stuff like wallpapers and things fine. But I cant play the game itself.


----------



## LivinDead

LivinDead said:


> Hi, I have a problem with my sims 2.
> Ok, Ive got all the Expansion packs, besides free time and apartment life.
> Its been working great for months, but today I tried to start it, it couldn't work at all. The Bon Voyage Launcher would appear, and then after clicking play, I checked through the windows task manager and simsEP6.exe appeared for a few seconds, then disappeared. Ive tried restarting and shutting down so many times. Still the same thing. I hope someone could help me out with this. And just to add if it helps, Ive been downloading a lot of stuff for my sims, but It never caused any problems, and I dont think it is since the last time I added a download was days ago and I could still play many times and worked fine.
> Another thing, I tried to re-install bon voyage, but that even couldn't really work.


Never mind, I fixed it myself. I just deleted the 'Groups.cache' file. Its from My Documents/EA Games/The Sims 2 Folder.

I got help from here :
http://modthesims.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Game_Problem

:up: yay.


----------



## DrumminMan

Hello. I just purchased the Sims 2 Deluxe Edition with the Nightlife and Celebration Stuff additions. I installed the Sims 2 vanilla and when I tried to start the game I got the error message:

Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system...blah blah blah.

What I don't understand is that I have an ATI Radeon 9550, which the box says that the Sims 2 is compatible with:
Chip Type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4153)
Memory: 128 MB
And my monitor is a Philips 107C6/F6/H6/T6. I also have DirectX 9.0c. I tested the Direct 3d in the DirectX Diagnostic Tool and it failed 7, 8, 9. 

I am at a loss! 

My system specs are:
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	OFFICE
System Manufacturer	Acer
System Model	Aspire T120c
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 10 Stepping 0 AuthenticAMD ~2002 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Award Software International, Inc. R01-A3, 02/12/2004
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	119.74 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.47 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

I have no idea on how to get this to work. Battlefield 2 works, why wouldn't this?


----------



## mikkysixx2010

ive had my sims 2 deluxe disc for at least 2 years and im trying to load it on a older laptop with windows xp .. it loads to 65% and at the file base\tsdata\...n003_lot126package and says it cant load the file would you like retry or cancel ...its my sisters old laptop and it could load the sims 3 with all of he files still on it


----------



## PinkyLove3

Hey, sorry I'm sure this has been asked before but this thread is sooo long I got through the first 15 pages and said screw it lol.

Anyway, I just installed sims 2 and am having problems with the graphics when I'm in play mode, everything is fine in build and buy modes though. In play mode my sims get decapitated, their heads will float along where they should be but their bodies will either be stretched across the screen as they walk or moving as they should be on another part of the screen. This is actually kinda cool looking, but also incredibly annoying. And occassionally the wall or floor patterns will stretch across the screen the same way. It seems to happen randomly, sometimes doing it as they walk, sometimes as they stand still, and sometimes the game will run perfectly for 15-20 mins.

I'm running a Toshiba satellite laptop, it's not even a year old yet. These are the specs from Toshiba.com:

Operating System C1 2
&#8226; Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium (32-bit version)
Processor and Chipset3
&#8226; AMD Turion&#8482; 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-60
o 2.0 GHz, 1MB L2 Cache, HyperTransport&#8482; Technology @ up
to 1600MHz
&#8226; AMD M690V chipset
Memory4
&#8226; Configured with 2048MB PC5300 DDR2 SDRAM (both memory slots
may be occupied). Maximum capacity 4096MB **I have 4g in at the moment**
Hard Disk Drive5
&#8226; 250GB (5400 RPM); Serial ATA hard disk drive
Fixed Optical Disk Drive6
&#8226; DVD SuperMulti (+/-R double layer) with Labelflash&#8482; drive supporting
11 formats
o Maximum speed and compatibility: CD-ROM (24x), CD-R (24x),
CD-RW (16x), DVD-ROM (8x), DVD-R (Single Layer, (8x)),
DVD-R (Double Layer, (4x)), DVD-RW (6x), DVD+R (Single
Layer, (8x)), DVD+R (Double Layer, (4x)), DVD+RW (8x), DVDRAM
(5x)
o Supports Labelflash&#8482; media to burn high quality labels directly
on the disk.
Display7
&#8226; 15.4&#8221; diagonal widescreen TruBrite®TFT LCD display at 1280x800
native resolution (WXGA)
o Native support for 720p content
Graphics8
&#8226; ATI RadeonTM X1200 128MB-319MB dynamically allocated shared
graphics memory


I believe that's all the necessary info...sorry if it's more than you needed I just copied and pasted. 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Piggycop

This is probably a re-post but When trying to uninstall the Sims 2 and some of the expansion packs the uninstallers will not load. After market uninstallers will not remove the game either. Any ideas?


----------



## Piggycop

Piggycop said:


> This is probably a re-post but When trying to uninstall the Sims 2 and some of the expansion packs the uninstallers will not load. After market uninstallers will not remove the game either. Any ideas?


I uninstalled it manually. Thanks guys.

The instructions: http://www.modthesims.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Uninstall


----------



## sevendust457

i know this isnt really about installation and how it runs but i was playing the sims two and i have bon voyage, pets, university, and my main sims thingy is sims 2 double deluxe and i have a family and i used the tombstone of l and d to grow the kids up faster and now the girl child isnt a relative anymore. could anyone please help?


----------



## vooodude

hey everyone,
I just installed Sims 2 ...and when i run the game i get this error










My system config are



















and i have a nvidia graphics card with the following config










1ST IS IT SUFFICIENT FOR SIMS 2???

PLEASE DO HELP ME ... I TRIED READING THE OTHER THREADS AND IT IS 208 PAGES LONG I COUDN'T READ THE WHOLE THING AND MOST OF THE REPLIES AND POST ARE TOO OLD ...AND ALSO SURE SOME OF YOU WOULD HAVE FACED THE SAME ISSUE...DO SHARE HOW YOU FIXED IT HERE...

HOPING TO GET THIS WORKIN AND PLAY IT THIS WEEKEND 

CHEERS, THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!:up:


----------



## xyza

*Problem Installing Sims 2 Double Deluxe?*

While trying to install it even at 100% it stops and this pop-up comes out "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\EP2\TSData\Res\Sound\SfxK2.package' from the media. Do you want retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?". no matter how many times a click retry it always comes up. is it my computer? the disk? or what? >_>


----------



## ketsueki13

xyza said:


> *Problem Installing Sims 2 Double Deluxe?*
> 
> While trying to install it even at 100% it stops and this pop-up comes out "A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'E:\EP2\TSData\Res\Sound\SfxK2.package' from the media. Do you want retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation?". no matter how many times a click retry it always comes up. is it my computer? the disk? or what? >_>


This type of issue is usually a problem with the disc. I would recommend seeing if you can replace it.


----------



## jbird66

whenever i try to create a family, it freezes while loading the family. it also freezes sometimes when i try to go to pleasantville. i have vista home premium, and the sims 2 double deluxe.


----------



## jbird66

i keep getting this message that says "the spplication has crashed. the application will now terminate."
help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jbird66

oops i mean the application


----------



## SugarPinkKitty

Q: I recently wiped my computer (everything is working perfectly so it's not the problem) so I uploaded the Sims 2 (and all the expansions I have). Everything went well, the splash loaded along with the opening movie and the page where it says "The Sims Free Time" and the green bar loads across the top.
However, when it finishes loading that the screen goes black like it's about to go into the game but then I get two messages. I'm not exactly sure what they say but both of them refer to my graphics card (or something similar to that) is not communicating or an error occurred. Once i hit 'okay' on both it kicks me out of the game and then the graphics on my computer are very old school, like MSDOS. The computer doesn't freeze, but it looks strange.

Before I wiped my computer I could play the Sims 2 and the Nightlife and Bon Voyage expansion packs just fine. Now I have six expansions and 2 of the "stuff" expansions. I'm wondering if it's my graphics card or RAM. Here are my specs that I can find:
System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Computer:
Intel(R)
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
2.79 GHz, 512 MB of RAM
(I also know I have over 9 gigs free on my hardrive)


----------



## Seiko

LivinDead said:


> Never mind, I fixed it myself. I just deleted the 'Groups.cache' file. Its from My Documents/EA Games/The Sims 2 Folder.
> 
> I got help from here :
> http://modthesims.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Game_Problem
> 
> :up: yay.


I joined Tech Support Guy because I had the same problem with the game's program just not running suddenly. I wasn't getting answers elsewhere and when I just used google I found someone else's problem and saw how it was solved. I thought by joining this, I could find out more. I'm very glad I did! Reading through as many issues as I could before I posted, I found this one--and it worked for me as well. I had tried everything except deleting the cache files (which had never occurred to me) and feel relieved that it worked. I was just about to post when I saw this, so thanks to you as a user. For anyone else, though, deleting cache works really well!


----------



## raluca

could someone help me?i installed the sims 2 and some of the exp & stuff packs with almost no problem...it is also not the first time i do this...bu after i installed them i pressed play in the window that appears after you install multiple exp and it popped up something saying :
Wrong disc inserted.
Please insert the original "the Sims 2 Apartment Life Expansion Pack" CD/DVD......because apartment life is the last one i instelled...i think i should mention that i reinstalled everything


----------



## jbird66

hi seiko i have windows vista home premium and my game some times freezes. would deleting the cache file work for me too?


----------



## jbird66

raluca was the right disc inserted???


----------



## raluca

hey jbird66...i have downloaded the game and it's expansion and stuff packs and it is not the first time i've done that...i used daemon tools and magiciso...because i have some trouble with my computer and i needed to restart it after i used magiciso for one game to mount the image and then i tried with daemon tools and it worked for some...it is not the first time that i installed many games at once and i had no problem with the game itself...and this is the reason that i signed in at tech guy cos' i don't know what i shoul do next :-??


----------



## jbird66

what type of computer do you have????? windows....... xp,200, vista, etc. etc.


----------



## raluca

well, i've got windows xp...and although i have 512 MB of RAM i did not have serious problems with the game...only when i played for hours it responded a bit harder...


----------



## jbird66

try right clicking the shortcut to it and clicking run as administrator.
if it asks you if u allow this program or not a allor the program, click allow. i had the sims 1, and this always worked for me. it hasn't worked on the sims 2 though, but i think thats because i have windows vista


----------



## katka74

i got a new sims 2 cd as my old one broke after i had uninstalled the game, but when it gets to 22% i get the message that a problem occurred when trying to transfer 'D:Support/es/Leeme.txt' from the media! i copied the cd files on my hard drive and tried from there but no luck!


----------



## katka74

i got a new sims 2 cd as my old one broke after i had uninstalled the game, but when it gets to 22% i get the message that a problem occurred when trying to transfer 'D:Support/es/Leeme.txt' from the media! i copied the cd files on my hard drive and tried from there but no luck!


----------



## raluca

still the same ...nothing new...nothing happening...sometimes i uninstalled everything and them installed it again but i can't quite remember what exactley i tried and what not because i've done this so many times...this is why i am searching 4 answers on the internet and asking for some help...:-??...i am playing this game for about 4 years and didn't had serious problems even though i downloaded it...i kind of know the game and it's cheats and secrets really good but i don't know much of computers...AND it is till asking me for the original cd/dvd (


----------



## sjanira

Hi, I recently bought the Sims 2 double deluxe. I installed it and it works fine. The only thing wrong with it is that all the buildings are bright red. The houses are flashing red and when I try to change the wallpaper it doens't work and it stays red. How do I fix this? is there something wrong with my disc?


----------



## nyhippie543

Okay, I have this really strange problem. Or maybe it's not as strange as I think: I downloaded some meshes and custom content. But when I run the game with these downloads, it stops responding halfway through the loading screen. What's wrong?!


----------



## raluca

could someone help me?i installed the sims 2 and some of the exp & stuff packs with almost no problem...it is also not the first time i do this...bu after i installed them i pressed play in the window that appears after you install multiple exp and it popped up something saying :
Wrong disc inserted.
Please insert the original "the Sims 2 Apartment Life Expansion Pack" CD/DVD......because apartment life is the last one i instelled...i think i should mention that i reinstalled everything and i've downloaded them, but i had almost no problem at all, nothing that i couldn't fix myself...please if someone had this problem before is there anything i can do?


----------



## Seiko

raluca said:


> could someone help me?i installed the sims 2 and some of the exp & stuff packs with almost no problem...it is also not the first time i do this...bu after i installed them i pressed play in the window that appears after you install multiple exp and it popped up something saying :
> Wrong disc inserted.
> Please insert the original "the Sims 2 Apartment Life Expansion Pack" CD/DVD......because apartment life is the last one i instelled...i think i should mention that i reinstalled everything


What happens is that the most recent version of the game (expansion, not stuff pack) is what the game needs to run when you play it. If it tells you to use Apartment Life, then that's the disc you should have in there. I have all except for Holiday Stuff and Family Fun Stuff, so my most current expansion would be Mansions and Gardens. If I try to run the game using any other disc, it won't work. The game is just set up this way. Make sure you're using the correct disc.

Or are you saying that you're using the correct disc and the problem persists?


----------



## Seiko

jbird66 said:


> hi seiko i have windows vista home premium and my game some times freezes. would deleting the cache file work for me too?


Hn.. Good question. I'm not exactly sure since I haven't messed with too many errors on the game myself. It tends to run pretty well. How much memory do you have free? For us, the game started freezing more when we acquired more expansions and stuff packs, so what we did was upgrade our computer. We upgraded our ram to 2GB and updated our Power Supply to 500 and upgraded our Graphics card as well. We also like to get a lot of custom content (CC), so that will also lag your computer.


----------



## Seiko

nyhippie543 said:


> Okay, I have this really strange problem. Or maybe it's not as strange as I think: I downloaded some meshes and custom content. But when I run the game with these downloads, it stops responding halfway through the loading screen. What's wrong?!


So the game never loads? Strange. The only thing that I can think of is that something may be wrong with your Custom Content. Something may be corrupt, for example. I'd suggest backing up your files elsewhere on the computer and then removing the downloads folder. If by removing the Custom meshes and items it loads, it's probably a problem with your downloads. Then you get to have the fun of figuring out which things are causing the problem. I'd also suggest deleting the Groups.cache file since that helped me out a lot. If that still doesn't work, let me know. I'll try to help you figure it out. Maybe someone else will post soon, too.


----------



## Seiko

sjanira said:


> Hi, I recently bought the Sims 2 double deluxe. I installed it and it works fine. The only thing wrong with it is that all the buildings are bright red. The houses are flashing red and when I try to change the wallpaper it doens't work and it stays red. How do I fix this? is there something wrong with my disc?


That's a crazy problem! I hadn't heard of it before. Did you try uninstalling and reinstalling? I'll try to find out what I can about this problem and let you know. Please say something if you find an answer or solve the problem before that.


----------



## jbird66

well i just got a portable hard drive for my laptop, and it has 250 gb on it. do you think that would help?


----------



## Seiko

jbird66 said:


> well i just got a portable hard drive for my laptop, and it has 250 gb on it. do you think that would help?


I'm going to assume that by portable you mean external. I've got an external, too, though mine is much older and only 80 Gigs. I use it for anime, mostly. To answer your question, having an external can, undoubtedly, help out a bit, but what you need is actual space on your hard drive. This can be accomplished by increasing your RAM sticks, upgrading your hard drive to something that has more storage or even adding a second hard drive.

Keep your computer's specifications in mind whenever you do an upgrade. If you don't wish to upgrade, I'd suggest burning things you don't use often to DVD or transferring it to your external to give your com some breathing room. Do what makes you more comfortable.

If that doesn't help, try closing out all other unnecessary programs on your computer before you start up The Sims, that way there's less strain on your processor. Really, you should probably do this anyway for optimization, but who really listens to that unless they have to. ^^


----------



## S-Hawker

Hey, everytime I try to download sims 2 university, it goes to about 98% and says "This product will now ensure that your existing installation is up to date", but then 1 click later [right after I click Ok] it says "The update process did not coplete successfully. Installation will now terminate." and cancels the whole download, this also has happened with Bon Voyage, and might happen with some others that I havnt tried to download. The Sims 2 Unviersity is a fairly new copy, and has no scratches likewise with the Bon Voyage, but its not as new. Know anything that can help?


----------



## S-Hawker

Nevermind, I just had to download The Sims: Apartment Life for some reason. I think its because I had all the sims downloaded and I had problems uninstalling them all, so there might have been some files left, so to download my other versions I had to download Sims Deluxe then download Apartment life to make sure they all download correctly.


----------



## Seiko

How strange! You shouldn't have HAD to install one Expansion in order to have another one, but at least the problem seems to have fixed itself. I noticed you're saying 'download' rather than install. So are you pirating it, then? I ask because I noticed after I replied to that girl having issues I re-read her post more carefully and it sounds like she's pirating it--which may explain a lot of her problems right there.

With Sims3 out now, the bundles of Expansions and stuff packs for 2 will follow soon with a cheaper price, so those who want it badly enough with little cash can just wait. It's safer than downloading it these days.


----------



## raluca

hey seiko...know something i could try to fix the problem without having to reinstall everything?i have mentioned before that i downloaded the game and the expansion and stuff packs, but not so recently because i had them on dvds amd i installed them using those dvds...and it also was not the first time hat i installed the game from those dvds and i didn't have any problems with them at all...but now its asking me to insert the original dvd from the latest expansion pack i've installed : Apartment Life...i tried mouning it with daemon tools...nothing...i tried with magiciso...nothing...i tried burning it onto an dvd and the mounting it but the same :-??...could it be that i need to download something else and then install it?


----------



## Seiko

raluca said:


> hey seiko...know something i could try to fix the problem without having to reinstall everything?i have mentioned before that i downloaded the game and the expansion and stuff packs, but not so recently because i had them on dvds amd i installed them using those dvds...and it also was not the first time hat i installed the game from those dvds and i didn't have any problems with them at all...but now its asking me to insert the original dvd from the latest expansion pack i've installed : Apartment Life...i tried mouning it with daemon tools...nothing...i tried with magiciso...nothing...i tried burning it onto an dvd and the mounting it but the same :-??...could it be that i need to download something else and then install it?


Well, Raluca-san, I really wish I could help you. I've never heard of Daemon Tools nor have I heard of Magiciso, so I cannot be of help there. Even researching it wouldn't be as good as actually using the programs--which I have no real desire to do since I don't need to use them.

Again I would recommend trying to uninstall and reinstall them. Because they are downloads there could be a corrupt file in there somewhere screwing it up. What I recommend is that you actually just go out there and purchase the game--at least the base game. The bundle packs coming out even include some of the expansions--or you could wait til they make a collection pack.

Otherwise my only suggestion would probably be to uninstall everything and re-install ONLY the base game. If that works, add an expansion. If that works, add the next. I'm assuming that it's your Apartment Life download that's screwing with you since that's the one you're having trouble with. Try to avoid installing that Expansion and see what you can do. You've been waiting for several days for a solution and in that time you could have uninstalled and tried this several times. I know it's a pain and time-consuming--but glitches happen. To me, it sounds like it has either to do with the downloaded files (something corrupting over time, perhaps) or the tools that you're using to mod the game so that you don't need the disc. I'm not the most knowledgeable about this stuff, though, so if you get other suggestions from people, I'd probably take the word of whoever knows more than I do.


----------



## LolitaoftheVoid

I have an issue i haven't encountered yet in this post...


I've had the sims 2, and all the expansions, since about april. It's worked perfectly fine, even with my custom content, until tonight. Now, whenever i try to play, this happens:


Everything works normally. The game freezes for about 1 minute when I click a lot. when i click 'enter lot', no matter WHAT lot; even an empty one with no house, the game loads, loads, plays music... and keeps loading. I let it go for two hours before i gave up and started searching the internet. everything I've seen is "i played for a bit but then', or 'i just installed it and...' but mine has been working fine for MONTHS, so i know my system can handle it. Hell, i have 4 gigs of ram and 3 free gigs of memory. My graphics card handles WoW perfectly, I don't even have graphic issues in Dalaran the day of the last patch. So that can't be the reason the sims suddenly quit loading my houses. I deleted all my CC and this is still happening. is there anything i could do?


----------



## Seiko

What a strange problem you have, Void. I'd say it's really a unique thing. Now I know that for me, even with the upgrades, sometimes it'll take a very long time to load even the INFO for a family for no logical reason. But to load continuously... I would guess that it isn't loading, but crashing.. Upon trying to find similar problems in searches, I found some information I'd like to ask if you've tried. Let's face it, even though it's worked fine so far there must be SOMETHING wrong somewhere..

Did you try backing up your files elsewhere and deleting your Groups.Cache? I also read that sometimes you should also delete your accessories.cache file if you have PETS installed since it can cause the same problems Groups.cache can, but I've never had to delete it myself.

Have you tired fragmenting and disc clean-up recently? That will help in some cases. Have made sure that your anti-Viral and spyware softwares are up to date and done scans? In some cases, maybe there may be a virus somewhere.
Have you tried running the game in Compatibility Mode? I've never looked into that myself, but a lot of people give that out as advice when there are issues.

Have you tired using a different DVD drive? If you have more than one, maybe you should try running it from a different drive. That's another answer I've found people give out a lot for different issues.
Do you have the most recent patches and updates?

If you've tried all of these things, you've covered a hell of a lot of bases. You already said you have a crap-ton of memory as well as a good Video Card and have been playing fine for months, so that makes the sudden problem harder to diagnose. Another thing I would suggest is to make sure that your fan and graphics card are working and have the dust blown off. Some of the posts I've come across on this search have had problems that were solved just by that much. Other than that, as tedious and sucky as it is... I also have to say that you should try uninstalling and reinstalling the game.

I hope you can find someone more knowledgeable than I am. Hell, I get half of my information by searching through tons of google searches. I hope something helps. Good luck!


----------



## Kaname

When i downloaded sims 2 pets when i alrdy download sims 2,sims 2 pets didnt work and i deleted it and when i try to play my sims 2, it said i need to run sims2 pets. why?? i dont want to remove sims 2 but i want to remove that part


----------



## Jelly-Bean

@Wonkabonka please go and read the forum rules ASAP.


----------



## Seiko

I'm very sorry, Kaname, but when it comes to the downloaded games or even uninstalling only portions, I'm not much help. I find, however, that sometimes something as simple as restoring my computer to the last restore point BEFORE I installed a program helps me out a lot. I used to use it a lot if I hated the new versions of AIM or whatnot. However, I'm not sure if it would work for a game. Still, isn't it worth a try?


----------



## Alana_M72

sims 2 won't load I have installed it successfully so I make a family but it stops responding on the blue loading screen there is sound and the things move correctly and everything it just stops responding at the loading screen and I can go any further can you please help me?


----------



## sundra09

CoasterFreak said:


> I figured since so many people are having Sims 2 Problems, I would post this. I have custom made this FAQ  SO appreciate and enjoy it :up:
> -EJ
> 
> Minimum System Requirements:
> 800 MHz processor
> 256 MB RAM
> Windows(R) XP, Windows ME, Windows 98 or Windows 2000 Operating System.
> At least 3.5 GB of hard drive space
> A T&L-capable video card with at least 32 MB of video RAM:
> ATI Radeon(TM) series (7000 or better)
> VE series (see note below)
> 7000, 7200, 7500
> 8500, All-In-Wonder 8500
> 9000, 9200, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800
> X300, X600, X800
> 
> NVIDIA(R) Quadro(TM) series
> Quadro, Quadro2, Quadro4
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce series (GeForce2 and better)
> GeForce 2
> GeForce 3, 3 Ti
> GeForce 4, 4 Ti, MX 420, 440
> GeForce FX 5200, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950
> GeForce 6600, 6800
> 
> NOTE: If you have a non-T&L capable video card, such as Intel Extreme Graphics or Radeon VE series, then you need at least a 2.0 GHz processor.
> 
> Recommended System Requirements
> 1.6 GHz Processor
> 512MB RAM
> Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows 98
> 5GB (or more) HD Space
> Any ATI Radeon 9000 series video card or any NVidia GeForce4 or GeForceFX Video Card.
> DirectX 9.0 or better.
> 
> FAQ:
> 
> *Q.* The sims freezes while on "The Sims 2" splash screen.
> *A.* Either your video card or sound card is conflicting with DirectX 9 or you do not have enough free Memory/RAM to run the game.
> Assuming The Sims 2 is on your desktop, try this: right click on The Sims 2 >In the target line, go all the way to end of the text and put in a space after the " > after the space type "-w" without the quotes > put in another space > type "-nosound" without the quotes. The Sims 2 should now start, if it does, then try updating your Video and Sound Drivers. If it does not start, contact Maxis Support via www.thesims2.com
> 
> *Q.* I can't install the Sims 2!
> *A.* Your computer does not meet the system requirements. Ensure your computer meets all the requirements. Also ensure your sound and video drivers are DirectX 9 compatible. Another reason is because you have downloaded The Sims 2 from the net or You are trying to install the game from a copied disc.
> 
> *Q.* The Sims 2 has really bad performance when playing.
> *A.* This occurs when you're video card doesn't fully meet the system requrements or because you do not have enough memory to run the game.
> 
> *Q.* The Sims 2 freezes while I'm playing.
> *A.* Again this is due to your video card or because you do not have enough memory to run the game.
> 
> I'll add more questions as they come in.


----------



## ruselrones

Hi,

I have a Compaq Presario that comes with an Intel video chip.It can handle Sims2, but the number of people allowed on lots is very limited and you can not watch the special occasion cinematics. I tried getting a GeForce 5200X video card and it would not work on my computer. What are my options for upgrading so that i can play Sims2 to its fullest capabilities. I have installed my HP dvd burner, it will usually within a week cause my monitor to conk out..another reason i need to upgrade.I run spyware/virus scan all the time - no problems found. I am running it on the lowest settings.


----------



## TsarIvan

Supposedly, this issue has been brought up and remedied before in this thread, but I've searched the entire thread and found nothing, so I'm asking about it and would like an answer other than something along the lines of "this has been addressed earlier."

I'm re-installing all of my expansion packs, and some of them are failing to install. Basically, the process goes all the way to 100%, and then the program decides to check if I'm up to date. After that, it says, "The update process did not complete successfully. Installation will now terminate." Needless to say, it then stops the installation and leaves me with no expansion.

Could someone please tell me how to get past this annoying problem?

[edit] Well, it seems like the problem has been solved. From what I can figure out, after reinstalling the most recently released expansion, all the others fell back into line.


----------



## Waywardzombie

For some reason the game keeps freezing in Create A Sim. Music still plays, mouse moves but the image freezes. I've ran a system requirements check and am above all recommended settings.

Hardware scan results: http://www.d-a-l.com/hardware-scanner/app/results.php?id=7b317294a6ec682f8981ffed54be2029

Help?


----------



## InvaderxxZim

Hi, I have a really annoying problem.
Ok, so about two weeks ago, my almost two year old laptop started
having problems and stuff (Not Sims 2 problems, in fact Sims 2 ran
PERFECT on it) so I got a new laptop. Three days ago I finally decided to
install Sims 2 onto my new laptop. Well, when I was done installing, I
clicked to play and basically it said I needed Directx 9.0 but my new
computer has Directx 10. I tried EVERYTHING. People say it is because of Vista,
but my old laptop had Vista too and it was perfect.
I went to Best Buy and asked the Geek Squad and nothing they did
worked, so they just traded me laptops since it wasn't even a week old.
(Yes, I am so desperate to play sims, I got rid of an awesome laptop)

Well, I got my newest laptop yesterday, and I installed Sims 2 and it worked 
fine, but my downloads won't show up. 
Some couches show up but that is IT. No hair, no clothes.

Also, I tried installing Nightlife and AGAIN it said I needed Directx 9.0.. 
I'm guessing everything after Nightlife needs Directx 9.0 because I uninstalled Nightlife and it works fine.

And just about five minutes ago, I tried installing seasons and it said
something about having an error in the voice2.package, and made me quit the installation..

So, my questions are.. 

Why won't my downloads show up?
Why can't I install expansion packs without getting the Directx 9.0 error?
What is this voice2.package error thing?
And most importantly, Do you think Sims 2 will become outdated and we
won't be able to play on newer computers and then one day Sims 2 will
fade out of existance? That happened to a game I had on 98. It stopped
working and I haven't been able to play since, because it only worked on
windows 98..

I hope not. I don't like Sims 3. :[


----------



## degw

I have sims 2 and apartment life all of the graphics are right accept for the houses and apartments. The colors are deep pink and black and continues blink. what can I do to fix this problem or can it be fixed?


----------



## degw

I have sims 2 and apartment life all of the graphics are right accept for the houses and apartments. The colors are deep pink and black and continues blink. what can I do to fix this problem or can it be fixed? 
I have directx 9 on my lap top!


----------



## agrissett

Sorry if this questions has already been asked but 200 pages is alot to read through.
i've had this problem before and I'm not sure how I fixed it but... when I click on something in the game, IE a door or the stove or whatever, the option to use it shows up for about a second then disappears. I cannot interact with people or use anything. I can't even rent my apartment. The other family I have on there doesn't do this. The new family I just made does. 
Any ideas? Thanks a lot


----------



## navajomouse

Okay, our computer crashed, and I reinstalled everything. Everything else is working perfectly now, but the game won't play. When I put in the disc, I see the flash screen, then when it goes away, and I end up seeing nothing... and it always takes away the desktop wallpaper as well. I end up looking at a blank screen with just the icons visible.

This is with The Sims 2 (also have Pets and Nightlife, but they are not currently installed because of basic game problem).

Here is my computer info:

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1700MHz
System Memory: 640MB RAM
Windows Version: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600)
Free Space: 1240MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX9.0c (4.09.0000.0904

NVIDIA gEfORCE 6200
dRIVER: nv4_dsp.dll
Date: 9/27/2009
Approx. Total Memory: 256.0MB

Display is set to 1152x864.

I really appreciate any help anyone can give me.... my sims-addicted husband is freaking out.


----------



## navajomouse

Here is the complete Report... if that helps anyone.


----------



## hansen70007

Thanks for the solution.Will try it.


----------



## Raider1010

I've owned the sims 2 for quit some time and own alot of expansions. Recently my computer crashed and was promptly fixed. When i installed all of my sims2 games, I tried playing and the launcher opened, I clicked play, the launcher disappeared, and nothing happend. I tried re-installing to no avail. The base game will not even run and is completley patched.

I'd appreciate any help, since the Sims 3 failed to intrest me.


----------



## ijamie

*I bought sims about a year ago. I played and regularly and stuff, then for a while I didn't play it. I usualy kept the Sims 2 Freetime Disc One in the disc drive. Then when I went to play it I took out the other disk, put in Sims 2 FreeTime (the disc I normaly use for no particular reason), and clicked on the desktop icon it said to "insert original sims 2 free time disc and try again" then i closed that and tryed all of my other discs. What happened??????*

*THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!*


----------



## Simeon24

I've recently reinstalled Windows XP Professional on my computer, and ever since, have been having issues getting the Sims 2 to work properly. Before the reinstall, it worked great, no issues.
Now, after doing a little elimination, I've found that the only issue is that it will only work while running in windowed mode.

The sound is fine, and the video drivers have been updated to the very latest.

I'm using an nvidia geforce 8600gt (256mb gddr3)
Directx version is 9.0c

I'm not sure if this has all been posted before, but any help would be appreciated. 

Edit: Nevermind, I figured out the issue. The game was unable to support the newest drivers, for some odd reason. Perhaps a corrupt file, or some such problem. Anyway, I did manage to get it working. Guess all I needed was to rant a bit, and focus my mind on something else lol.

Thanks ^^


----------



## kylods

ok i installed The Sims 2 with a program called daemon tools becouse i downloaded the cd
well the problem is that i tried all of the 4 cds to open the sims 2 but it doesnt work


----------



## fame

Hi, I need help! I have owned The Sims 2 ever since it first came out & I have never had this problem before. I have no idea how to word this problem, so excuse me if I am a little confusing or if I repeat myself alot...

You know those squares that are on the lot to help you place items down? Well, everytime I go into a lot & try to place objects, it doesn't assign a square to the object. For example, normally when you buy a chair & you try to place it down, it has that green square around it & you can place it down into a square and it automatically "suggests" a square to place the object in. well when I try to place an object down, it does not do that. It lets me place the object in the middle of two squares or basically anywhere I want to. I cannot even build windows or doors, because it does not automatically suggest any squares to use & and if I try to place counters down, I have to very slowly and carefully place them down, so they can be evenly next to eachother. It does not automatically connect the counters for me.

I first noticed this problem when I went onto a website for some help with custom content, and they suggested I change the option settings for the CC to work. Well when I changed the options and loaded the game back up, it started acting like this. I've changed to options back to default settings, but it still won't work. I've even disabled the custom content. I really do not want to have to uninstall the game, because I have some expansion packs installed that I no longer have the disks to.


PLEASE HELP! My life has no meaning without The Sims! LMAO.


----------



## jaimeroo

I am at this moment trying to re-install the first Sims 2 game, but everytime the installation gets to 48% it says this : A problem occurred when trying to transfer the file 'TSdata/Res/Sims3D/objects09.package' from the media. It then asks if I want to retry to copy the file or cancel the installation. Why is it doing this? I was just playing the sims 2 earlier today but decided to re-install due to other issues. 
Someone, please help! 

Thanks,

Jaimeroo


----------



## Masta Squidge

You know, this might be a bit out there... but I have a PILE of sims 2 discs that worked just fine on my friends PC/laptop/with windows XP in general. But when I install them on my computer... they will not run. Not a single one of them. I have the original plus 4 expansions and not one will run properly on vista. Is this a vista thing or what?

I can get them to run on my PC with windows XP though...


----------



## ThisLinguaphile

When the installer is checking for updates for the stuff pack, it says that SIMS 2 is not properly installed and needs to be re-installed! Help! I'm running on Sims2 Deluxe.


----------



## Cutiepie2772

I don't know if this is the same for The Sims: 2, but I have The Sims: Pet Stories. It used to work, but my computer crashed and wouldn't start up. I repaired it, and didn't lose any of my data, but now Sims doesn't work and i keep getting a message that says, 
"A required security module cannot be activated. This program cannot be executed (7001)." What can I do? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Twilight101

Hey Everyone =)

This question might of been awnsered already but I cant find it.

I installed Sims Pet Stories and it installed perfectly. But When I try to Play/Run it, it says " A required security module cannot be activated. This Program cannot be executed (7001)." WHAT THE FREAK DOES IT MEAN?!? 
How do I fix this and where?

xoxo Twilight101


----------



## sims2

hi, 
i just installed sims 2. every time i try to make a family it either freezes, or when it's loading the family, it freezes. i havent gotten past the "----- Family" loading screen once. i've looked at you forum for hours. i edited the target line but all it did was make the screen smaller and take off sound. pleases help!

btw i have a intel duel core processer and windows vista. i have a good enough gaming card a way enough memory. thnx


----------



## mackaga

I have a new laptop running Windows 7, When I try to install Sims 2 I get the error message : " Error executing "E:\support\The Sims 2-uninst.exe"%1 is not a valid win 32 application" I've been told that Windows 7 does not support Sims 2 - and to get VMware so I could run XP but this doesn't work??? Any ideas?


----------



## Tzimisce

I cant get the CD to read in my pc. I run on Vista, so it should be compatible. I have a copy of Sims 2 double deluxe edition that I'd like to play, but it insists on not running in my pc. I have dvd drive, my processor is 2.0 I downloaded direct x. 

Is there a digital download? cause it doesnt register in the EA download manager.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Tzimisce said:


> I cant get the CD to read in my pc. I run on Vista, so it should be compatible. I have a copy of Sims 2 double deluxe edition that I'd like to play, but it insists on not running in my pc. I have dvd drive, my processor is 2.0 I downloaded direct x.
> 
> Is there a digital download? cause it doesnt register in the EA download manager.


Just because you are on vista doesnt mean it should be compatible.

I am on vista as well, and it doesnt work in the slightest. Always says there is no disc in the drive. Yet on the exact same PC, when running windows XP Pro, it works fine.


----------



## denny12

Sorry if this question has been asked but too mant pages to go through. My bodyshop package installer has stopped working. I took sims2 off when I put sims3 on but hated it so have put sims2 back on. Tried re-loading twice but still won't work. Any ideas? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## random_factor

I just need a quick diagnosis: My laptop, a compaq nc6220, has more than enough memory and ram to run the game, but my issue is with the vid/graphics card, which has 'up to' 128 mb shared. I've been searching all day for a remedy, but no dice. Should I give up, or attempt to upgrade the vid card?


----------



## jenlschiffer

I sent my teen sim to go downtown and she has not returned yet. she has been gone for over a week. How do I GET HER BACK? I cannot ssave until she returns! Please help!!!!!!


----------



## KCUENCAS89

SO ii JUST RECENTLY BOUGHT THE SIMS 2 DOUBLE DELUXE, PETS, & UNIVERSITY LIFE COLLECTION..ii INSTALLED THEM ALL & THE GAME WORKS BT IT FREEZES WHEN II CREATE A NEW FAMILY, ATTEMPT TO SEND KIDS TO COLLEGE OR CREATE PETS.. WHAT SHOULD II DO ? ii HAVE A BRAND NEW DELLXPS M1330 LAPTOP, W| ALL THE NEW UPDATES & SOFTWARE.


----------



## sadie703

ive had sims 2 for about a year and half now (double deluxe and Pets) and i reformatted i believe jan 3rd. i never had a problem with the game before the reformat. now it freezes up and i have to use control alt delete to get out of it. i never get a error messege. i have windows vista , and my computer is more than capable to play the game


----------



## NerdCookie

just a small note for some of you TS2 requires very good graphics for example i bought a new desktop pc for $3,899 and it installed successfully and everything but it was a slow as s**t and it took about 10 minutes just to go for my house to a shop so anyway i discontinued playing it and a a while later i bought a new laptop for $699 and it worked perfectly no laggin at all even once i played it for 7 hours STRAIGHT and it never slowed one bit  dont know if it really has anything to do with any of this but thought i just say that lol


----------



## vikkiw89

i aint guna read through the 100 pages of questions/answers as it'l take to long. got a sims 2 problem, the game loads up as normal, able to click a town, loads up fine. but when u click to go play a family, it just keeps loading and loading and loading and never enters the house. it's done this a few times, each time had to reinstall the game and exp packs.. it was working fine yesterday afternoon, turned it off, went back to play it yesterday night and the problem started up again... its gettin rather annoying.


----------



## Horsejumper24

Whenever i try and open Sims 2 (i have most all expansion packs) It asks for one specific expansion pack..when i put that one in..it asks for a different specific one..it keeps repeating. It never used to do this 

Please help


----------



## summerrae

I have been playing sims 2 for a while now and have most expansion packs.. but apartment life has been scratched and its what i play off, i am having problems with it freezing my whole computer within about 10 mins of gaming.... i tried to uninstall open for business and re-install it after apartment life but it wont work and keeps asking for apartment life?? HELP!


----------



## bmw11

i installed sims 2 to my new laptop,
but since then i have lost the fourth disk. when i try to install any expansion packs it says insert disk four to check if it needs any updates,
when i click cancel it automatically uninstalls the expansion pack and i cannot play it.
is there anyway to get past the update part?


----------



## Claire0de0lune

Hello!
I've had a strange issue in my sims game since a few months : it won't show all the face templates. It only shows four of them. As it started I didn't mind because the maxis face templates are ugly anyway, but now, I've installed some custom face templates and I'd like to be able to see them all 27... :-s
Does anyone know where the problem comes from?


----------



## marman

i need help my computer meets all the system requirements but the screen goes all red black and white but i can still see the house and people and stuff


----------



## gracey117

i have the same red flashing wall too when playing sims 2... but never had the same problem when playing sims 3. i'm using my laptop and it has a sis mirage 3 graphic card. please help me resolve the red blinking wall.

thanks


----------



## madness303

Well my question is, when i was playing sims2 the other day my sim was giving birth and the game froze then something popped up saying something like "game crashed , application will now terminate".
I don't know what this mean's and why it is happening!!  
I've recently downloaded some custom content into my game , it ws all running perfect untill my sim started giving birth.
any idea's??


----------



## Soozle

Hi there,
When I go to play a family on The Sims 2 it loads and then freezes. I press ALT+CRTL and DEL and task manager says it is not responding. I've run a check and found everything is working and I have enough space, etc. Any ideas whats happening? Could it be a disk problem? I have had it running on another computer before but that was awhile ago. It also freezes when I try to create a family.


----------



## guitarechoes

During student creator my game either freezes during creation period or when the creation is being loaded to the neighborhood family bin, anyone know what the problem is? You can see my specs next to my name but I don't think it has anything to do with specs as everyt, anything else seems fine any help please?
Also proof its not a graphics problem is that I can run spore on fine and spore is higher spec than sims 2.


----------



## CassieDoll

I have been able to play Sims2 on this laptop before. But when I got sims3 I uninstalled sims2. Now I've come to install it again it has come up with 
"Failed to find any DirectX 9.0c compatible graphics adapters in this system!Please make sure you have a direct X9.0c compatible graphics adapter and have installed the latest drivers provided by the manufacturer. The application will now terminate."

When I look on DirectX Diagnostic Tool, it says that I have DirectX 10. 
So why won't it let me play it, when it used to let me. And it lets me play sims3?
Please help!


----------



## DarcAngellover

I'm not sure if anyone else has had this problem but I recently installed 'Free time' and 'Bon Voyage' on to my computer, I have lots of custom content (that has never caused any problems what so ever, and even now isn't) but when I came to play the game again I kept getting a message saying 'Must be at centre of tile' when I tried to add doors and windows on a community lot.

The game has worked perfectly in the past, even when I installed Sims 3 onto the same Hard - drive. Eveything else seems to work fine, its just the building of doors and windows that doesnt seem to work. Any help or advice would be much appreciated. 

Thank you
D.A.L
xx


----------



## DarcAngellover

Hey, just an update on the whole 'Must be at centre of tile' glitch. 
I have tried the whole 'turn it off wait a while and turn it back on again' trick, I have tried searching for something that might have gone wrong but I can't really think of anything short of it accidentally getting moved when I was tidying up my harddrive. Also it is not just on Community lots, it also glitches on residential ones as well. Have moved some things round, such as icons etc to see if that works 

ta
D.A.L


----------



## SoccerPrincess9

I have had this game for a long time and it has been ok. it has a few minor glitches which i can work with, but this last one i can't get past: my sim died as an elder but he hasn't fully died...like he is gone and everyone acknowledges that he is gone but their aspirations never go down even though they all say family member dying will take a lot away and i can't play him but i also can't leave the lot. i can't save, quit, or go to the neighborhood. i don't wanna keep playing because it won't save anything. is my only option not to play that family anymore? is there some way for me to get around this?


----------



## chrisgirone

*The problem I was having*: When you double click The Sims 2 icon to start the game, the splash screen would start and finish, but the game didn't start.
*
My Solution*: I uninstalled all the expansions and reinstalled.

This gave me an error message when I tried to play The Sims 2. You are currently running the wrong version of The Sims 2. Please run T instead.

*My Solution*: I went to add/remove programs to uninstall the game, but it told me that I currently have one or more expansion packs installed so it can't remove The Sims 2.

*My Solution A*: I manually deleted all the folders that pertained to the Sims 2

I then reinstalled The Sims 2 without any expansion packs and this time when I went to start the game it said You are currently running the wrong version of The Sims 2. Please run Š instead.

Now being that I was really upset, I went online to see if anyone else had found a fix for this issue. It happens that someone had this exact issue.

*My Solution*: Go to start, click on run, and type "regedit" without the quotes and hit enter.
***NEEDLESS TO SAY** Messing with your systems registry can be dangerous. If you are not certain, please do not attempt this*. In Reg Edit open My Computer, then open HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. Open SOFTWARE, then scroll down to EA GAMES and open it then right click and click delete on ALL references to The Sims 2. Close regedit.

Reinstall The Sims 2 over top of the existing game. This will just overwrite the game folder... but for some reason, the Sim I'd created earlier, was still there! Weird!!

I am now in the process of reinstalling my expansions one by one to see if they all work.

I hope this helps you all, take care!!!

Christopher Girone
Soundwerx Karaoke
http://www.soundwerxkaraoke.com


----------



## Tizwiz7

Hi there,
A few days ago my Sims 2 games worked perfectly. I have Pets, Nightlife, Bon Voyage, Celebration Stuff, Family Fun Stuff, Glamour Life Stuff, Freetime, H+M Fashion Stuff and Teen Style Stuff. I had no problems. Then I paid for and downloaded The Sims 2 best of business collection from gamesplanet.com which installed open for business and kitchen and bathroom stuff on my laptop. There were no problems with the installation and the game worked perfectly. The next thng I downloaded was the Sims 2 Seasons, from the EA store. There were no errors during the installation, but when I tried to start the game by clicking on Freetime (the most recent expansion pack) it got to the loading screen and always froze at the 'populating yard with bugs and birds' bit. It couldn't get past this bit and would either freeze so I would have to ESC or it would say 'this application has crashed and will now terminate'. My friend suggested using system restore, so I restored my computer back to the time before I installed Seasons and Open for Business. The game then worked fine, but I was unhappy that I couldnt use the expansion packs I paid for, so I tried to install them again and exactly the same thing happened. I found an online trouble shooter that told me to try removing all my custom content and downloading all the patches for the games, which I did, but the problem persisted. So I tried system restore yet again. This seems to have removed the game application for seasons, but left the folder in program files, and it has also left Open for Business there. Now when I try to run the game, the loading screen doesn't even come up. I just get an error message saying 'some files were corrupted during installation. Please reinstall the application'. So now I don't know what to do. It will take me ages to reinstall everything, and I no longer have the CDroms for some of the stuff packs. Then there's the downloaded expansion packs-it doesn't seem like I will be able to use what I paid for. I'm really upset right now, because I can't play any of the games now. 

I would be so grateful to anyone who could solve this problem, because I'm at the end of my tether with it. Thanks.


----------



## Fj92

Umm hi. I'm trying to re-install sims2 on my new-ish laptop (it worked on my old one) and it says at like, 9% that there's an error in installing "Sims13.package". I tried installing it manually, by copying all the files off the disk but that file won't go on no matter what I do. Help?


----------



## iSwimLikeWHOA

*Hi, I also have a problem.*
I have the a dell 1525 Inspiron laptop that is in perfect working order. 
Whenever I make a family or load a lot, it will freeze. I have the Sims 2 deluxe 
edition and the sims 2 pets installed. What can i do?


----------



## jbm1991

Tizwiz7 said:


> Hi there,
> A few days ago my Sims 2 games worked perfectly. I have Pets, Nightlife, Bon Voyage, Celebration Stuff, Family Fun Stuff, Glamour Life Stuff, Freetime, H+M Fashion Stuff and Teen Style Stuff. I had no problems. Then I paid for and downloaded The Sims 2 best of business collection from gamesplanet.com which installed open for business and kitchen and bathroom stuff on my laptop. There were no problems with the installation and the game worked perfectly. The next thng I downloaded was the Sims 2 Seasons, from the EA store. There were no errors during the installation, but when I tried to start the game by clicking on Freetime (the most recent expansion pack) it got to the loading screen and always froze at the 'populating yard with bugs and birds' bit. It couldn't get past this bit and would either freeze so I would have to ESC or it would say 'this application has crashed and will now terminate'. My friend suggested using system restore, so I restored my computer back to the time before I installed Seasons and Open for Business. The game then worked fine, but I was unhappy that I couldnt use the expansion packs I paid for, so I tried to install them again and exactly the same thing happened. I found an online trouble shooter that told me to try removing all my custom content and downloading all the patches for the games, which I did, but the problem persisted. So I tried system restore yet again. This seems to have removed the game application for seasons, but left the folder in program files, and it has also left Open for Business there. Now when I try to run the game, the loading screen doesn't even come up. I just get an error message saying 'some files were corrupted during installation. Please reinstall the application'. So now I don't know what to do. It will take me ages to reinstall everything, and I no longer have the CDroms for some of the stuff packs. Then there's the downloaded expansion packs-it doesn't seem like I will be able to use what I paid for. I'm really upset right now, because I can't play any of the games now.
> 
> I would be so grateful to anyone who could solve this problem, because I'm at the end of my tether with it. Thanks.


What are hardware specifications of your computer?



Fj92 said:


> Umm hi. I'm trying to re-install sims2 on my new-ish laptop (it worked on my old one) and it says at like, 9% that there's an error in installing "Sims13.package". I tried installing it manually, by copying all the files off the disk but that file won't go on no matter what I do. Help?


I would try the steps described in this wiki: http://www.sims2wiki.info/wiki.php?title=Game_Help:Install



iSwimLikeWHOA said:


> *Hi, I also have a problem.*
> I have the a dell 1525 Inspiron laptop that is in perfect working order.
> Whenever I make a family or load a lot, it will freeze. I have the Sims 2 deluxe
> edition and the sims 2 pets installed. What can i do?


What are the hardware specifications of your laptop? Does the game provide any form of error message? If you lower the graphics settings to very low, does it still freeze?


----------



## iSwimLikeWHOA

I'll check my graphics. No, there is no error message! It simply freezes . I'm not that great with computers so could you tell me how to lower my graphics?

P.S. I have found that it helps if there aren't many families in the neighboorhood that I'm making the family in and also if i don't use cheats on that family. Which is no fun because they are always poor 

Okay I think I found my specs:
Manufacturer: Dell
Model: Inspiron 1525
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.ooGHz
Memory (RAM): 3.00 GB
System type: 32-bit Operating System


----------



## BellaRosa

hmm, thats not typical for a Mobility Radeon 9000, or? And,...didn't you find something in Google?


----------



## jbm1991

iSwimLikeWHOA said:


> I'll check my graphics. No, there is no error message! It simply freezes . I'm not that great with computers so could you tell me how to lower my graphics?
> 
> P.S. I have found that it helps if there aren't many families in the neighboorhood that I'm making the family in and also if i don't use cheats on that family. Which is no fun because they are always poor
> 
> Okay I think I found my specs:
> Manufacturer: Dell
> Model: Inspiron 1525
> Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.ooGHz
> Memory (RAM): 3.00 GB
> System type: 32-bit Operating System


Thanks for the info. Can you go to this website please: http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri and then pick "The Sims 2" from the drop down list, and then click "Can you Run it?". It may prompt you to install some things, allow it to install anything it wants to and then after about a minute or 2 it will tell you if your Computer is capable of running the game and by how much, or if it cant run the game then it will tell you why. Post back with the results of that test.

And to lower your graphics settings in the sims 2 do the following: When playing the game in the bottom left corner there is a button with three dots on it. Click this button. Then in the menu that appears to the right of that button click the button which looks like a computer screen with lines on it. Then in the menu that appears after clicking that button try reducing all the settings one notch from what they are on now. eg. if "Shadows" are on 'High' try turning them down to medium, turn reflections OFF, Object Detail on low, etc.


----------



## iSwimLikeWHOA

Video Card *Recommended: *128 MB 3D accelerated video card (NVIDIA GeForce 6600+/ ATI Radeon 9700+) *You Have: *Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Familyice name: LMobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chip







*Upgrade Suggested:* Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations. *Features:* Recommended attributes of your Video Card Required You Have







Video RAM 128 MB 358.0 MB







3D Yes Yes







Hardware T&L Yes Yes







Pixel Shader version 2.0 3.0







Vertex Shader version 2.0 3.0

Those are my results. P.S. I have a new problem. When I am making a family or just playing on a lot the the graphics freak out! The ground get's all spotty with grey splotches and these grey trianlges block half of the screen. I realize this means my video card isn't compatable, so what can i download for FREE that's compatiable with the sims 2 pets? 
Also I looked at my graphics on the game and they are all in the middle and the shadows are off. One last thing you should know, i found this and followed the directions, afterwards the grey glitch started. here's the link :  http://vermontgeeks.com/blog/?p=69


----------



## jbm1991

iSwimLikeWHOA said:


> Video Card *Recommended: *128 MB 3D accelerated video card (NVIDIA GeForce 6600+/ ATI Radeon 9700+) *You Have: *Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Familyice name: LMobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Upgrade Suggested:* Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations. *Features:* Recommended attributes of your Video Card Required You Have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video RAM 128 MB 358.0 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Yes Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware T&L Yes Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pixel Shader version 2.0 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vertex Shader version 2.0 3.0
> 
> Those are my results. P.S. I have a new problem. When I am making a family or just playing on a lot the the graphics freak out! The ground get's all spotty with grey splotches and these grey trianlges block half of the screen. I realize this means my video card isn't compatable, so what can i download for FREE that's compatiable with the sims 2 pets?
> Also I looked at my graphics on the game and they are all in the middle and the shadows are off. One last thing you should know, i found this and followed the directions, afterwards the grey glitch started. here's the link :  http://vermontgeeks.com/blog/?p=69


Basically the reason the Sims doesn't work is because your graphics card isn't good enough for the game, and short of buying a new graphics card theres nothing you can do about it, but because you have a laptop you can't buy a new graphics card. So theres nothing I can really do to help you. However the two little things that might make everything a bit better for you are:
1/ If you go to here: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs and choose one of the 3 ways of identifying your product. Then once you have reached the page which gives you the list of drivers available, download the applicable drivers for your product.
2/ In the game drop you said all your graphics settings were on medium, drop them all to low and that should improve performance for you.


----------



## girlygirl24

Q: I installed the sims 2 a while ago on my computer. i used to play it alot but after a while i played it less frequently. about a month ago i got the urge to play it, so i put it in the computer it was originally installed on. i hit the icon on my desktop and the play screen popped up. i hit play and the screen disappeared... but nothing happened. i tried reinstalling it but the same thing happened. today i remembered about the problem and thought that maybe just time would have fixed the problem but the same thing happened. Please help!!


----------



## Annlenna

Hello,

I installed the sims 2 in my computer a while ago as well as the sims university and for some reason, lately it has stopped showing the number of friends my sims have, it always stays on 0 or changes without any logical reason. And also, when one of my sims got a new job but it is not showing what abilities he needs to get a promotion, however this is only happening to this particular sim while the other error happens to all of them. I have installed the patches for both the sims 2 and the sims university but these two things are still not working. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## xXDeathKittenXx

i was just wondering...what happens when you click force error after doing the cheat testingcheatsenabledtrue...i've heard it bad...lol...im just curious, i'm not going to click it!!!


----------



## xXDeathKittenXx

im also having trouble with my game...i didnt want to skim through 100'z of pages to see if it was there so....i have a windows xp. i live a state away from it and it doesnt get the sims played in it while im away for a year or so, so im not sure when it would have started or what triggered it so...i hope you can figure out what is wrong...ok, here is the problem, everything except the ground and objects are flashing red (water is, too((even water in objects))) then... after the grim reeper came because i purposely killed off an eyesore in the family* THE GROWND STARTED FLASHING, TOO!!!* it is a very frustrating thing(cuz i cant play it at the first house either((it has the directx9 problem lol))) please help...im on the brink of _*INSANITY!!!*_


----------



## xXDeathKittenXx

i have double deluxe and the expansion packs seasons, pets, and glamour life(i could live without glamour life((kinda sukz!!!=( mom has no taste!!! i wanted university or open for buisness!!!)))


----------



## JCPPWW

I have the *Sims 2*, *Sims 2 Erotic Dreams*, *Sims 2 Seasons*, and they work fine. When I installed *Sims 2 Pets* and started it, none of my *neighbourhoods *were there. There was only one, that is from the *sims 2 pets*! And if I start *Seasons* it said that pets is not installed. ?!. *The sims 2 erotic* dreams shuts down on the load screen, but on *Seasons* the 'outfits' from the *Erotic Dreams* are there and everything is fine! When I start *Sims 2* and load one of my neighbourhoods it shuts down...pls help...
*P.S. sorry for the bad english, I'm bulgarian*


----------



## theaburns

I'm having trouble with my sims 2 university. It keeps freezing when its loading a family and then when i exit out it says sims is not responding so i have to restart the whole game again and exactly the same thing happens. I have a dell inspiron 1525 and windows vista but I'm hoping that this problem can be fixed without too much hassle as i know many other people have experienced the same thing! Someone please help!


----------



## chocolatewarrx3

Hi there.
I know this question has probably been asked, but you see, there's 105 pages in this thread and I seriously don't have the paitence to look through every single one of them. I'm sorry.

So here's the deal. I own a real copy of Sims 2. I have no expansion packs. Nothing. I just figured out how to download custom content off of sites like modthesims, allaboutstyle, etc. So yeah, I download a few things- like hairstyles, objects, new clothing.

And it's working good for a while, the downloads are working- yay. And then all of a sudden I try and open it and I get this message: "Missing Game Data. Please reinstall the Sims 2."

So I'm like "WTF?!" as I like slam my face into the table and rip out all my hair.
PLEASE help me. I have an amazing family that I've been playing on for like a month straight. 

Thank-you.
I'm desperate.


----------



## starpalace

its because of the nod crack yau can get a no cd working crack from www.gameburnworld.com . Just choose the name of the game and download the no cd working crack from there.


----------



## chocolatewarrx3

but i have an actual cd...


----------



## cshah

I have problem that my toshiba satelite laptop L305-S5875 is not working i have tried with recovery CD but no response. Is any one solve my problem and guide me


----------



## Misty777

Hi everybody I am having heaps of trouble with my dvd player. First it played dvds and cds then only cds. Now it won't play anything. I tried this fix it program and got my sims game to start installing then it cut out mid instillation. I tried again and it said that it couldn't find the original sims, I used the fix program and now it reads the disk but won't open automatically when I try to click on the cd icon in my computer the program freezes and ctrl, alt, delete says the program and my computer arn't running. Please, Please someone help me I am tired of having all these problems with my cd player.


----------



## Misty777

bump thread


----------



## Sims2Luva

Languages, sims 2 languages. When I installed my disk it came up with Thai and I've tried heaps of different things, including the language selector wich is a bunch of .... I got my dad to look at it but he can't figure it out and my mums not going to help even though she can read thai :/. I have all the expansion pack in one disk and this disk is from Thailand which probably dosn't help.

Anyways, I'm really desperate for some way to fix it. Can you help?


----------



## stacylynn32

ok both sims 2 and university life installed fine but when i play them the ground flashes pink and the houses are flashing red nothing else does that the game plays fine the poeple are ok the stuff in and out of the house are fine but the pink ground and red flashing buildings what do i do or what did i do wrong thank you for helping if you can oooh the sims i have is the 4dic set and i just bought university life 3day ago


----------



## stacylynn32

did you try unistalling it then re-installing it you can do this without losing your family i think because i can when you unistall it the game should ask you if you want to also unistall saved game or something like that click no and uninstall then game restart your pc and then re-install the game it worked for me it might work for u


----------



## Mikey865

I have loaded SIMS2 using a legal DVD version but when we try to run the game I get "please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application" I have updated the driver s/w and am now running Directx9.0c, ocassionally the game will run and when it does the graphics and sound are fine. I will also get a blue screen crash message on ocassion, if anyone can help, my daughter is driving me crazy!


----------



## pearl811

I keep getting this message pop up when I load The Sims 2 EA Original Version. 

It says "Windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. You may not have the appropiate permissions to access this item"

I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling around 3 times but no luck. Any help?


----------



## amu

Hi! I just got a new computer (HP Pavilion Slimline, Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD), the installs went just fine (TS2, UNI, NL, OFB, FFS, CELEBRATIONS, SEASONS, H&M, GL, FT, IKEA, K&B, AL), I went into the game and started up a premade 'hood, to find this:

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/6921/jkh.png

Now, to be honest, I would have thought that a brand new PC would have up-to-date drivers? I checked, it has, yet this still happens. Help?

Please and thank you.


----------



## kiisuke555

Hello!
Does anyone know how to fix this SIMS 2 installation problem??
I try to install Sims 2 but installation freezes in 22%. It tells that a problem occured when trying to transfer the file E:/Support/The Sims2_uninst.exe from the media.
What should i do??
Waiting for the answer, thanks


----------



## Arik

hi guys,,,

yes i have smae problem facing in many time
but i did not get proper solution to this side


----------

